# The "Which LV bag would you rather get" GAME!



## DisCo

It's been quiet here lately so I thought I'd make a silly game for us to play.  I'll post 2 bag choices and you'll have to answer which bag you would rather get. Then after you will have to create your own choices for others to answer and keep the thread running! 

I'll start:

Which would you rather get Antheia PM or Mahina L?


----------



## queennadine

Mahina L 

Galliera PM or Tivoli GM?


----------



## lovepochikitty

Tivoli GM.

Speedy 30 or Alma?


----------



## DisCo

Speedy 30

Ebene NF MM or Cabas Rivington?


----------



## drspock7

Neverfull 

Artsy or Delightful


----------



## RPGBuff

Artsy

Alma BB or Wilshire PM


----------



## ayla

Alma BB ! 

Trevi PM or Galliera PM ?


----------



## anncelyn

Galliera PM

Totally pm or Monty gm?


----------



## EvaLV

Totally PM

Aviator or Mahina Stellar?


----------



## MengLV

Mahina Stellar

Palermo PM or Totally MM?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Palermo PM

Azur Gallier PM or Delightful PM?


----------



## Iluvbags

Galliera Azur 

Multicolore White Speedy or Multicolore White Courtney?


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Multicolore White Speedy.

Pochette with long strap or Eva?


----------



## 2manybagz

Pochette with long strap! Maybe just because I have one in Ebene

OK so these are older styles but?

Popincourt Long!"crossbody type"
                  ~OR~
Mono Montsouris GM Backpack!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Popincourt Long!"crossbody type"

Neverfull MM
or
Delightful MM


----------



## shelbias

Delightful

Brea or Beverly?


----------



## jleemarkowitz

Neverfull MM

------------------------
Idylle Speedy 30
or 
Damier Speedy 35


----------



## Felipe

Damier Speedy 35!
Vernis Alma PM bleu Nuit or Grey(light grey) Denim Neo Cabby PM


----------



## baglady2006

Vernis Alma pm grey

Denim Neo Cabby pm 
or
Mon Monogram Neverfull


----------



## Winiebean

denim neo cabby

palermo pm or damier alma?


----------



## Nursey

Alma damier

Alma verni in amarante or bleu nuit?


----------



## BagLady14

amarante

Mahina Luna or Suhali Essentiel


----------



## Dukeprincess

Mahina!

Epi Brea or Idylle Speedy?


----------



## Crazyaboutbag

Idylle Speedy

Tivoli PM OR Stressa PM?


----------



## bagLoVera

Tivoli PM

Epi Alma or Brea?


----------



## d o l l

BREA!!

Rouge Fauviste Sarah or Pomme Zippy??


----------



## Lieu

Rouge Fauviste Sarah!!

Mahina XS in biscuit or Tivoli PM?


----------



## Yikkie

Mahina XS in biscuit!!!

Hampstead PM or red epi lockit?


----------



## PrincessBal

epi lockit

Speedy 30 ebene or Speedy 35 Mono ?


----------



## Rikachan

Speedy 30 ebene!

Delightful GM or Galliera GM?


----------



## haven

Galliera GM

Aviator Kaki or Stellar PM Noir?


----------



## sarahguz

Aviator Khaki!

Antheia Taupe or Stellar Poudre??


----------



## bakdfk

Stellar!

Wilshire MM amarante or Azur Galleria pm?


----------



## yasminteague

Azur Galleria pm

azur speedy 30 or ebene eva clutch?


----------



## haven

speedy

Verona MM or Rivington GM


----------



## jleemarkowitz

Rivington GM

Not a bag but...

Sarah wallet MC white
Or
Emilie wallet in green


----------



## missaudrie

Sarah wallet MC white



Damier Alma
or
Sistina PM


----------



## - LV ADDICTED -

Damier Alma

Pochette Eva or Wapity


----------



## dumdumtak

Eva!

Wilshire MM or Idylle Romance?


----------



## UCDChick08

Idylle Romance

Vernis Rosewood or Vernis Roxbury?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Vernis Roxbury

Vernis Wilshire Blvd PM or Vernis Bellevue PM?


----------



## winddancer

Vernis Bellevue PM


Azur Neverfull GM or Ebene Hampstead PM


----------



## Iduna

Azur Neverfull!

Vernis Alma PM or Vernis Wilshire MM?


----------



## newchanelchic

Vernis Alma PM!!!!!!

Alma Nomade or Suhali Lockit MM


----------



## sophiae

^^Suhali Lockit!

Damier Speedy 35 or Mono NF GM?


----------



## Princess Saf

Damier speedy 35

mono alma bb or mono Alma MM


----------



## vtluvlv

mono Alma MM!!

cherry blossom papillon or watercolor speedy ??


----------



## Phédre

WC speedy

Mirage speedy or Roses speedy?


----------



## darlingdiva

Roses Speedy!!!

Cube Noir Speedy or Rose Pop Vernis Alma?


----------



## DisCo

Alma!

Damier ebene beauborg or damier ebene NF MM?


----------



## needlv

damier ebene NF MM

Alma MM in Pomme d'amour or Epi Brea MM in Rubis?


----------



## hgbag

Alma MM in pomme

Sunset blvd. in gris or SC clutch in mono?


----------



## howardu09

*^^ SC CLUTCH IN MONO
*
Fun thread! Good idea.

Porte documents monogram macassar?






OR

Ports documents graphite?


----------



## mammabyrdie

That's hard! I'll say Macassar.

Multicolore Ursula or Damier Griet?


----------



## NewCoachQueen

Graphite!!

Leopard scarf (any color) or sunnies? 
Sigh I don't have either


----------



## NewCoachQueen

Sorry, my subconscious missed the bag part...

L'Absolu or l'essentiel?


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Lessential

Speedy Graffitti or speedy dentelle?


----------



## DANIELI

Speedy Graffiti

keepall 50 or Pegase 55 both mono


----------



## ilovefashion87

keepall 50

vernis alma gm amarante or mono stephen


----------



## abbondanza

Vernis Alma amarante

suhali lockit pm in Ivory or Le Radieux Ivory


----------



## LuvTare

Suhali lockit pm in Ivory


Mahina L (Anthracite) or Stellar PM (Noir)


----------



## baglover1973

Mahina L in antracite

mon monogram speedy 30, gallieria azur pm


----------



## MengLV

mon monogram speedy 30

Cabas Piano or Totally MM?


----------



## IWICBTAll!

cabas piano

Azur Stresa pm or Azur Galliera?


----------



## haven

galliera

Monogramouflage speedy or Roses speedy?


----------



## slang

Roses speedy

Bloomsbury GM or Odeon GM?


----------



## Lorianna

Bloomsbury!

Hampstead MM or Mono Galliera PM?


----------



## Jaydensmommy

Mono Galliera PM! 

Damier Trevi or Mono Tivoli?


----------



## Qtlicious_babe

Damier Trevi

Alma BB or Eva clutch


----------



## DisCo

Alma BB!

Mon monogram speedy 30 or Idylle speedy 30?


----------



## Stylemestevie

idylle speedy 
Alma BB or Sunset Blvd?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Alma BB.

Sac Louis or Galliera Python?


----------



## More bags

Galliera Python

Trevi PM or Mahina L?


----------



## LVandBaby

Trevi PM

Azur speedy 25 or Wilshire PM in amarante?


----------



## DisCo

Azur speedy 25

Sobe clutch or Montaigne clutch?


----------



## d o l l

Montaigne clutch!

Trevi pm or Idylle speedy


----------



## camommyof3

Trevi PM!

Azur Galliera PM or Delightful?


----------



## ETenebris

Delightful

Suhali Lockit or Sofia Coppola bag?


----------



## puzzlenop

Suhali Lockit

Delightful or Stresa?


----------



## tndang

Suhali Lockit 

Epi Alma or Epi Brea MM


----------



## d o l l

Epi Brea!

MC Black Speedy or MC White Speedy


----------



## wild child

MC White Speedy

Epi Lockit or Epi Jasmin


----------



## speedturner

Epi Lockit.

Pre-loved Monogram Mirage Speedy 30 or Brand New Vernis Alma PM (RougeF)?


----------



## glamourdoll.

Mirage Speedy!

Mahina Stellar or Suhali Lockit?


----------



## DisCo

Mahina Stellar!

Ebene Hampstead MM or Cabas Rivington?


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

Cabas Rivington!

Cerises Speedy or Watercolor Speedy?


----------



## UCDChick08

Watercolor Speedy

Mono Eclipse Speedy or Mahina XL?


----------



## darlingdiva

Mahina all the way!

Motard biker bag in black or Watercolor Jamais?


----------



## GossiipGF

Watercolor Jamais for sure!

Azur hampstead mm or totally Azur gm?


----------



## Nursey

Hampstead

Galliera Mono or Ebene (MTO)


----------



## Nursey

Hampstead

Galliera Mono or Ebene (MTO)


----------



## thewave1969

Azur hampstead.

Speedy Eclipse or Speedy Fleur de Jais?


----------



## DisCo

Speedy Eclipse!

s/s 2010 Speedy or s/s 2010 Neo?


----------



## eunaddict

s/s 2010 speedy peache

mirage speedy or graffiti speedy


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

mirage speedy

Delightful PM or Mon Monogram Neverfull MM (with pink interior/stripe!)


----------



## LV Junkie

Mon Monogram Neverfull MM

Palermo GM or Totally GM


----------



## Sabine

totally gm!

Speedy damier 35 or delightful mm


----------



## DisCo

Delightful MM!

Epi black speedy or Epi black brea mm?


----------



## queennadine

Epi Brea MM!

Mono Alma or Damier Alma?


----------



## speedturner

damier alma.

watercolor speedy or mirage speedy?


----------



## claudis_candy

speedturner said:


> damier alma.
> 
> watercolor speedy or mirage speedy?



Watercolor speedy

Galliera pm or brea vernis pm?


----------



## Princess Saf

Galliera!

Galliera Mono or Galliera Damier ebene?


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Galliera Damier ebene!

Eva Damier or Neverfull MM Azur?


----------



## Iluvbags

Damier Eva!

Idylle Speedy or Mirage Speedy


----------



## scaredycat

Mirage Speedy!

Delightful MM or Damier Neverfull MM?


----------



## joy&lv

Damier neverfull MM

Mahina XS or Suhali Lockit?


----------



## LVandBaby

Mahina XS

Totally PM in mono or Monty GM?


----------



## Francis T

Totally PM mono

Odeon pm or a shawl (don't know wich one yet)


----------



## lovebeibei

the shawl

mc ursula or idylle speedy


----------



## DisCo

Idylle Speedy

Batignolles Vertical or Popincourt Haut?


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

Batignolles Vertical!

Azur NF MM or Ebene NF MM?


----------



## lovebeibei

ebene nf

eva or sunset blvd


----------



## gbscia

eva

LE Mirage Speedy or LE Eclipse Speedy?


----------



## lovebeibei

eclipse speedy!

graffiti nf or roses nf


----------



## MengLV

roses nf

Mono Deauville or Mono Alma?


----------



## DisCo

Mono Deauville!

Trevi PM or Damier Ebene Berkeley?


----------



## Macbook

Trevi PM!

Epi electric brea or epi black brea


----------



## scaredycat

Epi black brea!

Azur Galliera PM or Mono Galliera PM?


----------



## La Nuit

Azur

Mahina XL or Stellar?


----------



## lightgreen22

Stellar

Speedy or Neverfull


----------



## DisCo

Neverfull

Thames Gm or Verona MM?


----------



## Princess Saf

Verona MM

Speedy MC black or white?


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Speedy MC white !!!                                                                                    Bohemian or Aviator?


----------



## veve129

Aviator!
Artsy MM or Delightful MM ?


----------



## lovebeibei

delightful

stresa or monty


----------



## queennadine

Stresa!

Eva in Ebene or Eva in Mono?


----------



## sophiae

^^Mono.

Mahina L or Surya L?


----------



## EvaLV

Mahina L

Boetie PM or Sistina PM?


----------



## glamourdoll.

Boetie PM.

Trevi PM or Mahina XS?


----------



## SwissGirl

Trevi PM

Mono Galliera or Azur Galliera?


----------



## joy&lv

Mono Galliera
mon mono speedy or mon mono NF?


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

NF

Mono Galliera GM or Artsy GM?


----------



## scaredycat

Artsy GM! (that was tough!)

Alma BB in Gris or Alma BB in epi electric?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Alma BB in Epi Electric!

White MC Speedy or Damier Azur Saleya?


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

White MC Speedy!

Delightful MM or Totally MM?


----------



## elleestbelle

Totally MM!

Alma or Trevi PM?


----------



## Crazyaboutbag

Trevi PM
Stressa PM or Artsy MM


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

Stressa PM!

Mon Monogram NF or Mon Monogram Speedy 30?


----------



## peachy pink

Mon mono speedy 30.


mono speedy 25 or mono speedy 40?


----------



## lovebeibei

40

rodeo drive or rosewood


----------



## DisCo

Rodeo Drive

Saleya Pm or NF PM?


----------



## MatAllston

Saleya PM

2001 Graffiti Speedy or 2009 Graffiti Speedy?


----------



## oonik

2009 Graffiti Speedy

Mono Macassar or Damier Graphite for Keepall 45 ?


----------



## DisCo

Mono Macassar!

Sistina Gm or Boetie MM?


----------



## veve129

Sistina
Alma Mono or Alma Verniz?


----------



## lovebeibei

vernis alma

panda pochette or roses pochette


----------



## Emily L

Roses Pochette

Epi Passy or Epi Speedy?


----------



## glamourdoll.

Epi Passy.

Damier Alma or Damier Verona?


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

Damier Alma

Alma BB or Eva?


----------



## r15324

Alma.

Steamer or Cruiser?


----------



## lovebeibei

cruiser

brea or vernis alma


----------



## DisCo

Brea

Hampstead MM or Cabas Rivington?


----------



## darlingdiva

Cabas

Kalahari PM or Mahina XS?

BTW: Hats down, DisCo - great thread!


----------



## lvmhgirl

Mahina XS



Mahina Stellar or Idylle Elegie?


----------



## DisCo

Mahina Stellar!

Idylle Elegie or Mini Lin Angele?

*Thanks darlingdiva


----------



## EvaLV

Idylle Elegie

Antheia or Artsy?


----------



## LiYaH102

Artsy
Rodeo drive or Thames?


----------



## Princess Saf

Rodeo Drive

Can we do bags that we wish LV would make??

Damier Graphite Galliera or Black Vernis Speedy


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

Black Vernis Speedy

Damier Ebene Galliera (MTO bag) or Trevi PM


----------



## Princess Saf

Damier ebene Galliera!

Mono Eva Clutch or Damier Ebene Eva


----------



## lovebeibei

ebene eva

nf or artsy


----------



## DisCo

NF!

Mono cosmetic pouch or Mono toiletry pouch 19?


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

Mono toiletry pouch 19!

Delightful MM or Azur NF?


----------



## MengLV

Delightful MM

Damier Papillon 30 or Damier Speedy 25?


----------



## Aaron_Vuitton

Damier Papillion 30

ribera mm or petite noe multi-colore?


----------



## Winiebean

petite noe mc!

Trevi pm or Mirage speedy?


----------



## speedturner

Mirage Speedy

Mono Eva Clutch or Damier Ebene Speedy 30?


----------



## DisCo

Eva Clutch!

Wilshire GM or Madeline GM?


----------



## kingkoreaswifey

Wilshire GM

Roses Neverfull or Graffiti Neverfull?


----------



## inginga

Graffiti NF

Odeon GM or Mono Speedy 35?


----------



## carey

Odeon GM

WC Aquarelle bag or Epi Mandarin Alma


----------



## EvaLV

Epi Mandarin Alma

MC Judy or Vernis alma


----------



## lovebeibei

vernis alma

aviator or firebird


----------



## NyckeiXXIV

Edited


----------



## DisCo

lovebeibei said:


> vernis alma
> 
> aviator or firebird



Aviator!

Perforated Speedy or Cerises Speedy?


----------



## lovebeibei

perfo

azur nf or ebene nf


----------



## DisCo

Ebene nf

Rivington GM or Monty GM?


----------



## EvaLV

Monty GM

Odeon PM or Bloomsbury PM?


----------



## lovebeibei

bloomsbury

brea or idylle speedy


----------



## lvmhgirl

Idylle speedy!


Idylle speedy or idylle elegie?


----------



## glamourous1098

Idylle Speedy! 

Vernis Alma PM or Cherry Blossom Retro?


----------



## lovebeibei

vernis alma!

nf or totally


----------



## haven

Totally!

Mono Artsy MM or Epi Brea MM in Rubis


----------



## lovebeibei

artsy

watercolor speedy or fleur de jais speedy


----------



## lvpursegirl

Suhali lockit

Damier Speedy 30 or Damier alma


----------



## missgiannina

damier alma

azur speedy or ebene speedy


----------



## nutz4purses

Azur Speedy


NF MM (monogram) or Speedy Azur


----------



## More bags

Azur Speedy

Mahina L or Mahina XS


----------



## lovebeibei

mahina L

watercolor speedy or fleur de jais speedy! (got skipped earlier....haha)


----------



## Lorianna

Tough one! I'd say watercolor speedy.

Mono Galliera PM or Damier Ebene Hampstead MM?


----------



## DisCo

Damier Ebene Hampstead!

Monogram Saumur or Damier Ebene Bloomsbury PM


----------



## EvaLV

Damier Ebene Bloomsbury PM

MC Greta or Galliera PM?


----------



## LVandBaby

galliera pm

noir epi brea or palermo


----------



## MengLV

palermo

damier speedy 35 or damier NF MM?


----------



## Virginia

Damier NF MM

White MC Speedy or Black MC Speedy?


----------



## Lorianna

White MC Speedy!

Neverfull MM in Damier Ebene or Hampstead MM in Damier Ebene?


----------



## lovebeibei

nf

thames pm or eva


----------



## DisCo

Thames!

Mancrazy or Jokes bag?


----------



## darlingdiva

Jokes!

Le Sac Louis or Python Artsy?


----------



## DisCo

Le Sac Louis

Mono Eva clutch or Sologne?


----------



## stelstar

Mono Eva!

Saumur or tulum?


----------



## Lorianna

Saumur!

Mini Papillon or Mini Ellipse?


----------



## Peggy Lvoe

mini ellipse!

totally mm or batignolles vertical?


----------



## lovebeibei

totally

mon mono speedy or mon mono nf


----------



## BrooklynBAP

Mon Mono Neverfull

Empreinte Artsy or Mahina L


----------



## lovebeibei

mahina L!

MC ursula or MC speedy


----------



## DisCo

MC Speedy

Damier Ebene Duomo or Damier Ebene Ribera?


----------



## speedturner

Damier Ebene Duomo

Cube Speedy or Suhaili Lockit?


----------



## haju0907

Cube Speedy.

Palermo PM or Monty GM?


----------



## eunaddict

Monty GM...

Cube Speedy or Eden?


----------



## angelkisses

Cube Speedy! 

Epi electric brea or Damier ebene eva?


----------



## LV Fairy

epi electric brea 

suhali lockit or epi lockit


----------



## speedturner

suhali lockit.

Fuchsia Graffiti Speedy or Orange Graffiti Speedy?


----------



## lovebeibei

fuchsia!

perfo speedy or roses speedy


----------



## SpeedyJC

Roses Speedy.

Brea GM or Trevi GM?


----------



## clu13

Brea GM

Bellevue GM or Bloomsbury PM?


----------



## DisCo

Bellevue GM (in bleu nuit )

Roxbury Drive in vernis perle or Roxbury Drive in Rose Florentine?


----------



## r15324

Florentin

Epi Dragonne or Taïga Belaïa?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Taiga!

Damier Duomo or Damier Sistina MM?


----------



## Alexis168

Damier Sistina MM

Black Suhali Lockit PM or Anthracite Mahina L?


----------



## r15324

Suhali Lockit.

Vaslav or Ribera?


----------



## DisCo

Vaslav! (in GM )

Cosmic Blossom or Monogram Scuba Tote?


----------



## r15324

Can I say neither?... Scuba then... 

Sac Marin or Sac Chasse?


----------



## BeautifulEmily

Sac Chasse

Monogramouflage speedy or Graffiti Speedy


----------



## DisCo

Monogramouflage!

Mono Multicolour Kate clutch or Eva Clutch?


----------



## BeautifulEmily

EVA! LoL!
Galliera or Tivoli?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Galliera (since I already have a Tivoli GM  )

Bellevue GM or Sunset Blvd?


----------



## cindy05

Sunset BV

Galliera in Azur or Galliera in Mono?


----------



## LuBLeE

azur galliera

tivoli gm or trevi pm?


----------



## Alexis168

Trevi PM

Empriente Lumineuse PM or Black Suhali Lockit


----------



## DisCo

Empriente Lumineuse!

Damier Ebene Monasque PM or Damier Ebene Hampstead PM?


----------



## divababe

Sorry, neither is really my favorites.  If I have to choose, then Hampstead.

Trevi PM or Verona PM?


----------



## cginny

Trevi PM.

Alma BB or Alma PM?


----------



## d o l l

alma pm!

Emilie or josephine?


----------



## Shopaholicmania

Totally Azur MM

Delightful PM or Neverfull Azur MM??

So torn....


----------



## Pinkalicious

Delightful PM for sure!!!

Delightful PM or Mono Galliera PM?


----------



## Sophai_Rocks

Galliera PM
Vernis ZCP in Bleu Nuit or Gris


----------



## More bags

Vernis ZCP in Bleu Nuit

Trevi PM or Epi Electric Pont-Neuf PM


----------



## lovebeibei

trevi

vernis wilshire or vernis alma


----------



## thtpr3pkid

Vernis Wilshire
Monogram Denim Sunray or Monogram Denim Sunbeam


----------



## DisCo

Sunbeam!

I'm actually pondering these choices:

Delightful GM or Mon Mono Neverfull GM?


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

Tough choice....

Mon Mono NF GM since it's the new thang! lol

Azur Stressa PM or Azur Galliera PM?


----------



## stihls

Azur Galliera PM

My turn

Artsy GM or Epi Bowler GM in ivorie


----------



## Nursey

Epi Bowler GM

Vernis Alma or Mahina L


----------



## marciebelle

Vernis Alma 

Elegie Idylle or Mahina Stellar PM


----------



## buymorebags

Mahina Stellar PM

Epi Brea MM or Idylle Speedy


----------



## DisCo

Epi Brea MM!

Pomme Roxbury Drive or Pomme Rodeo Drive?


----------



## shopaholic18

im torn between neverfull mm in damier ebene or speedy 30 in monogram?...thanks


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

DisCo said:


> Epi Brea MM!
> 
> Pomme Roxbury Drive or Pomme Rodeo Drive?



Roxbury drive!

Ivory epi speedy or damier azur speedy?


----------



## princessdi

Ivory epi Speedy


Mon Monogram Neverfull MM or Mon Monogram Speedy 30?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Mon Mon NF!

Epi Brea MM or Delightful GM?


----------



## DisCo

Epi Brea MM!

Idylle Speedy in Fusain or Pomme Roxbury Drive?


----------



## bakdfk

Roxbury

Idylle Romance in Fusain or Azur Galleria PM?


----------



## Crazy Bag

Azur Galleria PM

Mono Artsy or Empreinte Artsy?


----------



## lvmhgirl

Empreinte Artsy!


Odeon PM or Bloomsbury PM?


----------



## DisCo

Bloomsbury PM!

Roxbury Drive or Vernis Brea PM?


----------



## joy&lv

Vernis Brea PM

Neo or Irene?


----------



## haven

Irene!!

Emperiente Artsy in Taupe or Emperiente Tote PM in Red?


----------



## thtpr3pkid

Emperiente Artsy in Taupe

Speedy 40 Monogram or Speedy 35 Damier Azur?
(I'm planing to buy one of these two.)


----------



## *Sai*

Speedy 40 Monogram

Speedy 30 Mon Monogram or Speedy 30 Idylle Fusain?
(I intend to buy at least one of these)


----------



## Nadjuska

Speedy 30 Mon Monogram

speedy 30 azur or speedy 30 mono graffiti


----------



## rowingmum

graffiti

tivoli GM or Monty GM?


----------



## atlgirl

Tivoli GM

Trevi PM or Idylle Speedy in fusain?


----------



## hja

Trevi PM

Alma PM in RF or wilshire in bleu nuit?


----------



## viewwing

Wilshire in blue nuit.

Ebene Eva or Ebene Speedy 25?


----------



## sophiae

^^Ebene Eva!

Graffiti Speedy or Perfo Speedy?


----------



## thanks sixx

Perfo Speedy

Palermo PM or Tivoli PM?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Palermo

Delightful GM or Saleya MM in Damier Ebene?


----------



## jill39

Delightful GM

Delightful MM or Galleria PM Azur


----------



## DisCo

Galliera PM Azur

Pomme Roxbury Drive or Idylle Elegie in Encre?


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

Pomme Roxbury Drive

Stressa PM in Azur or Stressa PM in Mono?


----------



## nutz4purses

Stressa Pm in Azur

Azur speedy 30 or Monogram Palermo PM?


----------



## winddancer

palermo

azur hampstead mm or azur galliera gm


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Azur Galliera GM

Damier Ebene Speedy 30 or Amarante Bellevue PM?


----------



## DisCo

Damier Ebene Speedy 30

Vernis Alma MM or Vernis Brea Gm?


----------



## Forsyte

Vernis Brea GM

Damier Azur Hampstead MM or Mono Galliera GM


----------



## Dallasgirl

Mono Galliera GM

Mono Galliera PM or Tivoli GM


----------



## DisCo

Mono Galliera PM

Damier Ebene Musette or mono canvas musette?


----------



## Jaydensmommy

mono canvas musette

Epi Cassis Speedy or Epi Cassis Lockit?


----------



## Dancechika24

Epi Cassis Speedy

Mono Delightful MM or Artsy MM?


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

Mono Delightful MM 

Vernis Alma MM in Gris or Idylle Speedy in Encre?


----------



## speedturner

Vernis Alma MM

Suede Embossed Irene or Empreinte Artsy?


----------



## babevivtan

Empreinte Artsy 

Petit Noe (Epi) or Rodeo Drive (Vernis)?


----------



## FrankieP

Petit Noe

Icare in Damier Graphite or in Damier Ebene?


----------



## DisCo

Icare in Damier Ebene

Alma PM in Bleu Nuit or Roxbury Drive in Pomme?


----------



## bakdfk

Alma

Idylle Fusian Romance or Verona MM


----------



## louislover260

Verona MM

Sac Plat or Chelsea


----------



## jelita78

Chelsea .. _(just because it can go over the shoulder hence i don't have to worry carrying the kitchen sink around.. LOL)
_
Vernis Sarah Wallet , or, Vernis Zippy Wallet ?
_(sort of helping me decide here, will the brass on front sarah button fade off due to constant pushing it when closing the wallet?_


----------



## sophiae

Vernis Zippy Wallet.  They're such a great pop of color, and I prefer zippers to buttons.

Cerises Pochette or Panda Pochette?


----------



## jelita78

cerises.. _because there are several cherry on the pochette - the more the merrier.. unlike the panda only one panda on it.. _

Vernis Wallet in Pomme or in Rose Pop ? _i seriously am in love with both colours but can't afford both! danngggg..._


----------



## eunaddict

Pomme

Delightful PM or Monty PM?


----------



## louislover260

Monty PM

Le Fableux or Speedy 30


----------



## tanya t

Le Fableux in black of course......

Stephen Sprouse Rose Speedy or Rose neverfull????


----------



## jelita78

tanya t said:


> Stephen Sprouse Rose Speedy or Rose neverfull????


_now THIS, is a very hard question as I truly love the Roses prints.. cute on speedy but I think the bigger the better it'll be gorgeously seen/ flaunt!_
_hence,_ NEVERFULL !! 

next, zippy coin purse, or compact wallet ?


----------



## FrankieP

Zippy coin!

Macassar Davis or Monogram Beaubourg?


----------



## DisCo

Damier Beauborg but I really love the Davis too!

Pomme Roxbury Drive or Alma BB in Gris?


----------



## FreshLilies

Alma BB 

Empreinte Artsy or Le Radieux?


----------



## angelkisses

Empreinte Artsy! 

Rose pop Sarah or Black MC Grenade Sarah?


----------



## eunaddict

Black MC Grenade sarah

roxbury drive or mc speedy


----------



## buymorebags

roxbury drive

Epi Brea GM or Trevi PM


----------



## DisCo

Trevi PM!

Damier Ebene Uzes GM or Damier Ebene Manosque GM?


----------



## lovesbmw

DelightfulMM


----------



## DisCo

Pomme Roxbury Drive or Pomme Rosewood?


----------



## LuvTare

Pomme Rosewood


Damier Eva or Bloomsbury PM ?


----------



## Forsyte

Bloomsbury Pm


Pont-Neuf GM noir or Ivory Passy GM


----------



## bgcutiepie00

Pont-Neuf GM Noir

Mahina L in Anthracite or Lockit MM in Verone?


----------



## 4Elegance

Mahina L in Anthracite

Empriente Artsy in ombre or Monogram Neverfull


----------



## DisCo

Empreinte Artsy in Ombre

Empreinte Tote in Infini or Empreinte Artsy in Infini?


----------



## jelita78

4Elegance said:


> Mahina L in Anthracite
> 
> Empriente Artsy in ombre or Monogram Neverfull


but why??


----------



## NITE_FOXX

Empriente artsy! ombre

damier ebene sayla pm or vernis alma in amarante?


----------



## NITE_FOXX

^ lol woops we all got mixed up on that one!


----------



## DisCo

NITE_FOXX said:


> Empriente artsy! ombre
> 
> damier ebene sayla pm or vernis alma in amarante?



LOL I'll continue with this one...vernis alma amarante!

Empreinte Tote PM or Vernis Alma MM?


----------



## jelita78

NITE_FOXX said:


> ^ lol woops we all got mixed up on that one!


yeah..
phew..
agree with disco.. i'll get the vernis alma amarante..


----------



## jelita78

DisCo said:


> LOL I'll continue with this one...vernis alma amarante!
> 
> Empreinte Tote PM or Vernis Alma MM?


the empriente.. just because it has the extra strap for shoulder carry!
double the style!

next,
hampstead mm or neverfull mm?


----------



## aprilandy

Hi

I prefer Antheia PM! Both have nice features but i more comfortable with antheia.


----------



## CookieLady

jelita78 said:


> the empriente.. just because it has the extra strap for shoulder carry!
> double the style!
> 
> next,
> hampstead mm or neverfull mm?


 
Hampstead MM!

Next:

Mono Mono Speedy or Rivington GM


----------



## kenzo89

CookieLady said:


> Hampstead MM!
> 
> Next:
> 
> Mono Mono Speedy or Rivington GM



Mono Speedy. Graffiti Speedy 30 or Miroir Lockit?


----------



## thtpr3pkid

Graffiti Speedy 30.  Ambre Neo Cabas Sac GM or Monogram Sac Thunder?


----------



## heychar

Ambre Neo Cabas Sac GM

Next...

Artsy Empriente or Epi Electric Alma?


----------



## saranghae

Artsy Empriente 
-----
Bloombury PM or Saumur?


----------



## Jelly Belly

Bloomsbury PM.

Monogram Empreinte Lumineuse PM or Mahina L?


----------



## conrad18

Mahina L!

-------------------

Neo or Sofia Coppola Bag in Mono


----------



## Minteva

SC bag.

Alma BB or Roxbury?


----------



## LuvTare

Alma BB

Empreinte Lumineuse PM (Tote) or Artsy ?


----------



## - LV ADDICTED -

Lumineuse Tote.

Stresa or Galliera


----------



## princessLIL

Stressa in mono !!!

MC Speedy White or Alma Epi ?


----------



## Sonic Peaches

MC Speedy!

Tivoli GM or Roses Speedy?


----------



## poshpearl

roses speedy!


watercolor speedy or damier Trevi GM?>


----------



## viewwing

water color speedy!

Eva or fusain idylle speedy?


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

fusain idylle speedy!

Galliera PM in Azur or Totally MM in Azur?


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Galliera PM.

Artsy MM or Speedy 30?


----------



## lovebeibei

speedy 30

delightful mm or trevi pm


----------



## love_daisy

trevi pm.

eva mono or pochette damier


----------



## GlamourGun

eva mono

Cosmic GM or Damier Neverfull?


----------



## annenhie

Damier Neverfull (which i just got today)

Palermo PM or Totally PM?


----------



## clu13

Palermo PM

Epi Alma or Epi Passy


----------



## stihls

Epi Passy

Epi Bowling Montaigne GM Rubis or Epi Bowling Montaigne GM Cassis


----------



## viewwing

Epi Bowling Montaigne GM Cassis

Idylle Fusain speedy or black epi alma


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Idylle Fusain speedy. 

Damier Trevi PM   or  Monogram Delightful GM?


----------



## mammabyrdie

Trevi!

MC Ursula or Suhali Lockit?


----------



## DisCo

Suhali Lockit

Mahina L or Empreinte Artsy + empreinte wallet


----------



## stihls

Mahina L

Epi bowling GM in cassis or Epi pont neuf GM noir


----------



## pursesnpeaches

Epi Jasmin in Cassis or Epi Alma Black


----------



## luiluv

epi alma black

Batignolles Horizontal or Totally MM


----------



## - LV ADDICTED -

Batignolles H

Artsy MM or Neo


----------



## vtluvlv

Neo

Delightful gm or mono neverful gm


----------



## Black Elite

Delightful GM

Gold Miroir Speedy or Mono Flocage Speedy?


----------



## heychar

Gold Miroir speedy

Sobe in epi electric or Mono Eva?


----------



## hja

Mono Eva

Epi alma in rubis or black lockit?


----------



## KathyB

Black lockit
--------------------
SC Monogram or Denim Sunray


----------



## DisCo

SC Monogram

Tulum PM or Popincourt Haut?


----------



## geekygirl

popincourt haut

rivington pm or verona pm? (i already have a trevi pm and montogueil pm)


----------



## Totz87

verona Pm!

speedy or alma? (classic time)


----------



## AkemiTran

speedy

neverfull azur mm or hampstead?


----------



## DisCo

Hampstead!

Antheia Hobo PM in Olive or Mahina L in Coquille?


----------



## MamaJoyce924

Mahina L in Coquille

Mahina Stellar GM or Empreinte Lumineuse GM?


----------



## oladushki

Stellar GM

Alma Vernis or Alma Electric Epi?


----------



## Agam

Alma Vernis

NF Azur MM or Verona PM


----------



## psulion08

NF Azur MM

Dentelle Speedy or Roses Speedy?


----------



## Mizey

Roses Speedy

Alma Vernis or Trevi PM?


----------



## lizmarielowe

Both??
Eheheh Alma Vernis.

Eva ebene or mono?


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Eva mono

Antheia hobo or ixia?


----------



## More bags

Ixia

Empreinte Artsy in Flamme or Antheia Ixia in Cerise?


----------



## viewwing

Antheia Ixia in Cerise.

Mono Stresa or Tivoli PM?


----------



## annatteC

Mono stresa 

Epi Brea MM (Rubis)  or Epi Pont-Neuf PM (Rubis)?


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

Epi Brea MM (Rubis)


Palermo GM Or SC in Cobalt?


----------



## Stacy31

SC in Cobalt.

Empreinte Artsy in Ombre or Mahina L in Taupe?


----------



## img

Mahina L in taupe

Bloomsbury PM or Odeon MM?


----------



## AzurLove

Odeon MM.

Rose Florentin Alma PM or Tivoli PM?


----------



## disneyland fan

Tivoli PM

Palamero PM or Estrela MM?


----------



## dreamingisfree

Estrela MM

Saumur or Cirrus PM?


----------



## ParisLV

Yeah!  Fun Game!

Cirrus PM

Wilshire Pomme or Sherwood Pomme


----------



## gigimia

Neverfull azur  GM or siracusa MM


----------



## ParisLV

gigimia said:


> Neverfull azur GM or siracusa MM


 
*Hey, you were supposed to pick one of the bags from the poster above, which was me... and then put out two new bags to choose from.*


----------



## afqueen

siracusa MM

black epi speedy 30 or neverfull azur MM


----------



## CoeurVernis

So I will answer to Paris and afqueen that means two bags for me *lol*

Blk epi speedy 30 AND Sherwood pomme

Mahina L Biscuit 
Suahli lockit MM black


----------



## ParisLV

Awe, thanks for putting me back in the game!!!

Suhali Locket MM Black!

Cherry Keepall or Graffiti Keepall?


----------



## Sessan.

Cherry keepall!

Would you get the Eva or Beverly clutch?


----------



## aznangelliz

Beverly clutch

Wilshire MM or Hampstead MM?


----------



## Macbook

Wilshire MM

Alma MM Bleu Nuit or Amarante?


----------



## deboshre

Alma MM Amarante

Epi Alma (Rubis) or Vernis Alma (Pomme) ?


----------



## Allure.

Vernis Alma Pomme

Mahina L Noir or Empreinte Artsy Infini


----------



## crazyaboutnails

Empreinte Artsy Infini 

Monogram Denim Sunbeam or Idylle Elegie


----------



## More bags

Elegie

Antheia Hobo or Ixia


----------



## 2classy4u

Speedy 40


----------



## MOWCAM

More bags said:


> Elegie
> 
> Antheia Hobo or Ixia


 
Antheia Hobo

Empreinte Lumineuse PM Infini OR Empreinte Lumineuse PM Flamme?


----------



## calipursegal

Empreinte Lumineuse PM Infini!

Speedy Cube
or
Stephen Sprouse Roses Speedy


----------



## investinbags

Speedy Cube

Tivoli PM 
or 
Delightful PM


----------



## TheAnni

Delightful PM

Batignolles Horizontal or Totally MM?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Totally MM (since I already own the BH and Delightful GM) 

Trevi PM  or  Alma MM in Pomme


----------



## New-New

Alma MM in Pomme

Sac Plat or Icare


----------



## pointe1134

Icare

Romance or Ixia???


----------



## lvgoddess

Hi all.  


Artsy MM  or Sistina GM.   


I know the Sistina is a bit older, but I still love it.  On the other hand the one handle Artsy seems hot also.   HELP!!!!!!


Thanx


----------



## Stacy31

Artsy MM

Mahina L or Ixia?


----------



## *emma*

Mahina L


Suhali Lockit PM or Alma BB?


----------



## AnaVeronika

Alma BB

Neverful GM or Delightful GM?


----------



## Stacy31

Delightful GM!

Nomade Alma or Vernis Alma?


----------



## lvgoddess

Answer to a few of the above posting^^^^^^^Ixia, Suhali Lockit PM, Neverfull GM, Vernis Alma.

Stacy31:  Thanx!


----------



## Design4me

Can i ask why the Vernis Alma seems to be more popular than the Vernis Melrose?


----------



## Rikachan

Totally MM azur or Galliera PM azur?


----------



## ETenebris

Galliera PM azur


Galliera PM azur or mono Menilmontant?


----------



## earthx

ETenebris said:


> Galliera PM azur
> 
> 
> Galliera PM azur or mono Menilmontant?



Gal Azur!

Rubis Epi Brea or Mono Orange Graffiti Neverfull?


----------



## Yikkie

Rubis epi brea!

Amelia mahina wallet in poudre or zippy wallet in vernis rouge faviste?


----------



## Shopmore

Yikkie said:


> Rubis epi brea!
> 
> Amelia mahina wallet in poudre or zippy wallet in vernis rouge faviste?



zippy wallet in vernis rouge faviste

Totally PM Mono or Neverfull MM Ebene?


----------



## disneyland fan

Totally PM Mono

Epi speedy or Epi Alma?


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

Epi Speedy!! 

Multicolor Speedy 35 or Vernis Brea MM in Blanc Corail??


----------



## Gyioia

Vernis brea in bc

speedyB or speedy damier ebene


----------



## benswife2007

Speedy damier ebene (just dont like speedy b at all)

galliera or artsy


----------



## amymaria

Speedy B!

Speedy MC in white of Sofia Mono bag?


----------



## peachylv

Sofia mono bag

Mahina Cirrus or Nomade Alma


----------



## Gyioia

mahina cirrus

nf mm ebene or azur speedy 30


----------



## lshcat

Azur Speedy 30

Menilmontant mono PM or Fantaisie in fusain?


----------



## erica_cfu

menimoltant

galliera azur or evora azur?


----------



## New2Coach

Evora Azur


Totally MM  or Monty GM


----------



## LVKeepallfan

Monty GM 

Keepall 55 w/ strap in Mono or Keepall 55 w/ strap in Azur?


----------



## LuxBagLVr

Keepall 55 w/ strap in Azur

Alma BB Monogram Eclipse or Monogram Multicolore Greta in Noir?


----------



## FreshLilies

Eclipse!

Ostrich Alma or Watercolor Speedy?


----------



## TheAnni

Watercolor Speedy

Rivington PM or Tivoli PM?


----------



## bitter5weet

Tivoli PM 

Beverly Clutch or Eva Clutch?


----------



## TheMrsKwok

eva clutch  

horizontal lockit or vertical lockit?


----------



## Forsyte

horizontal lockit.

Damier NF MM or Mono Delightful MM


----------



## wpbteacher8

Damier NF MM

Damier ebene speedy 35 or mono NF MM?


----------



## glossysmacker

damier ebene speedy 35!

hampstead mm or palermo gm?


----------



## Gyioia

Hampsted mm

pochette ebene or azur


----------



## investinbags

Hampsted mm (looks super cute IRL)

Galliera PM Azure vs. Totally MM Azure (to carry to work primarily)


----------



## TheAnni

Galliera PM

Batignolles Horizontal or Totally MM Azur?


----------



## fifi33

Totally MM Azur

Trevi pm or mono Galliera pm?


----------



## investinbags

Gyioia said:


> Hampsted mm
> 
> pochette ebene or azur


 
azure
(sorry, didn't read correctly previously)


----------



## Subbz

fifi33 said:


> Totally MM Azur
> 
> Trevi pm or mono Galliera pm?



Trevi pm


Eva clutch or Sobe clutch?


----------



## AnaVeronika

Eva clutch in Mono

mon mono neverfull gm or mono neverfull gm?


----------



## investinbags

mon mono neverfull gm

Hampstead MM Azure or Galliera PM Azure


----------



## PassBag77

investinbags said:


> mon mono neverfull gm
> 
> Hampstead MM Azure or Galliera PM Azure



Galliera PM!

Tivoli MM or Palermo MM?


----------



## earthx

Um.. there's no MM for both models

so if PM: Palermo
GM: Tivoli

- - - -

Palermo PM or Tivoli GM?


----------



## TheAnni

Tivoli GM

Galliera PM Azur or Westminster GM?


----------



## stylishbebe

galliera pm azur

pomme roxbury  drive or pomme sunset blvd?


----------



## Winiebean

Pomme Sunset BLVD


Brown WC speedy or Mirage Speedy Noir?


----------



## Lilarose

Brown WC Speedy


Sophia Coppola Chocolate or Empriente Lumineuse Ombre?


----------



## schantinel

empriente

thames pm or verona pm?


----------



## TopaLorena

thames

epi brea pm black or vernis brea pm amarante?


----------



## TheAnni

Epi Brea 

Ebene or Azur Eva?


----------



## Gyioia

ebene

i have a little bit different question, general explanation is : you re in situation that you re buying your first LV and you have to choose between buying 1 expensive bag or 2 less expensive, and you will not buy in another 2-3y anything new

would you go for

DE evora or speedy azur+ speedy ebene


----------



## Yikkie

speedy azur+ speedy ebene 

Speedy B 30 or Vernis Brea MM in rouge faviste?


----------



## FashionGoddess

Vernis Brea MM in Rouge

Pomme Alma MM or Galleria Azur PM


----------



## marginlombok

Pomme Alma MM
Pochette Sobe or Pochette Eva?


----------



## graham

Sobe

Carryall or keepall 50?


----------



## Stacy31

keepall 50

Mahina L taupe or empreinte artsy in violet?


----------



## Ravena

mahina L taupe

speedy DE or delightful


----------



## Kickchic

Speedy DE

Mahina XL or Vernis Alma MM (givre)


----------



## baglover1973

mahina XL

artsy emp or evora MM?


----------



## DollFace116

Artsy Emp

Speedy B 40 or Delightful GM?


----------



## Stacy31

Delightful 

Gris Perle Stellar Mahina or infini empreinte tote?


----------



## ivonna

Mahina Stellar

Antheia Ixia PM or Antheia Hobo PM?


----------



## bolsalover

Antheia Hobo PM

Empreinte Artsy or Vernis Alma PM


----------



## More bags

Empreinte Artsy

Antheia Ixia or Chanel GST?


----------



## Stacy31

Antheia Ixia

idylle speedy or speedy b?


----------



## Possum

Idylle Speedy!

Empreinte lumi Violet or Alma PM Bleu Infini?


----------



## MsLVAddict

Alma PM Bleu Infini

Damier Azur Galliera or Mono MM Delightful


----------



## ivonna

azur galliera

Romance in encre or Wilshire MM in blanc corail?


----------



## italianlolita

Romance in Encre! Would you get a Leopard Stephen or a Neverful Roses?


----------



## Stacy31

Leopard Stephen!

Mirage Speedy or speedy cube?


----------



## Totz87

speedy cube

the nwe monogram high end or menimelant ( i don't know if i spell it well..)


----------



## graham

Totz87 said:


> speedy cube
> 
> the nwe monogram high end or menimelant ( i don't know if i spell it well..)



I think you mean Mono Blocks (?), if so YES! The zipped Tote is amazing!

Would you choose a Fashion Show Lockit with mono handles or a traditional Lockit with Vachetta handles?


----------



## FreshLilies

Vachetta 

Mon Monogram Zippy wallet or Mon Monogram Sarah wallet?


----------



## Stacy31

mon monogram Sarah wallet


Black MC insolite with grenade or Mahina Wallet?


----------



## JaclynLoosemore

Mahina wallet 

Vernis Alma PM, Amarante or Vernis Bellevue GM, Pomme?


----------



## TheAnni

Alma!

Damier Ebene Alma or Rivington PM?


----------



## FreshLilies

Alma. Love love love the design.

Estrela MM or Stresa PM?


----------



## SharniBear

Stresa PM it is super cute =]

Speedy B or Monty GM


----------



## LVKeepallfan

Monty GM

Greta MC or new Alma MM in MC?


----------



## Stacy31

Alma MM MC

Opal Mahina L or Fumee Antheia Ixia MM?


----------



## inginga

Ixia!

Speedy B 30 or Saumur?


----------



## znzngo

Speedy B

Alma Vernis or Artsy Mono?


----------



## rookie bag

Vernis alma

       Epi speedy 30 or damier speedy 30?


----------



## ivonna

Epi Speedy 30

Elegie in Sepia or Cabas PM Escale?


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Elegie in Sepia.


Brea MM in Blanc Corail or Damier Azur Hampstead MM?


----------



## Stacy31

Damier Azur Hampstead MM!

Flamme empreinte artsy or mahina grenat cirrus?


----------



## ivonna

mahina grenat cirrus!

Boetie PM or Trevi PM?


----------



## LVKeepallfan

Boetie PM

Alzer in Azur or Alzer in MC?


----------



## keb7332

Alzer in Azur

Mono cabas piano or petit noe?


----------



## parisianne_chic

Petit noe

Speedy 25 or tivoli pm?


----------



## PurseKindaGal

Tivoli pm

Delightful GM or Galliera GM?


----------



## designvixen

Galleria GM.
Sistina GM in Ebene or Suhali Lockit GM in Noir?


----------



## drspock7

Suhali Lockit GM in Noir


_vernis alma MM _or soon2B _azur artsy_


----------



## Stacy31

Azur Artsy!!

black epi pochette or azur pochette?


----------



## Rikko_8

azur pochette!

Batignolles Vertical or Montorgueill GM? (both only come in monogram)


----------



## haven

BV

Cabbas Mezzo or Monogram NF


----------



## ivonna

Monogram NF

Altair in Rose or Sobe in Rouge Faustive?


----------



## glamorioustasha

Watercolor Speedy .. Or the Galliera in Damier Ebene...


----------



## l8dbug

Watercolor speedy

Bloomsbury PM or Odeon PM?


----------



## designvixen

Bloomsbury.
Eclipse Alma BB or Minaudiere Bijou?


----------



## sc430

Minaudiere Bijou

Black Multicolour Gracie or Denim Neo?


----------



## Stacy31

Denim Neo!

Black Antheia Hobo or Anthracite Mahina L?


----------



## Noi_82

Mahina

Artsy or Galleria?


----------



## Reihinous

Artsy.

Monogram totally PM or Damier ebene Wesminter PM?


----------



## xsimplicity

Westminster PM damier ebene

Delightful GM damier ebene or Petit Noe monogram?


----------



## ah_tracy

Petit Noe monogram. 

Mono Artsy MM or Mono Alma MM?


----------



## Ravena

mono artsy MM

azur galliera or azur totally


----------



## bluetooth101

Azur Totally

Suhali Lockit MM Noir or Mahina L Opal


----------



## Stacy31

mahina L opal!

mahina stellar gris perle or empreinte tote ombre?


----------



## bluetooth101

Mahina Stellar Gris Perle

Mahina XL Lin or Mahina L Opal


----------



## Keepallboi

Mahina L Opal

*Artsy Empreinte Infini* or *Mon Monogram Neverfull GM*


----------



## Winiebean

Artsy Empreinte

Roses speedy or Watercolor speedy


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Watercolor Speedy

Vernis Melrose or Empriente Lumi PM


----------



## Stacy31

Empreinte lumi pm!

Empreinte artsy aube or empreinte tote orange?


----------



## designvixen

Le Talentaux or Le Fabuleaux?


----------



## Xenia_

neverfull MM

multicolore speedy 30 or mono speedy 35?


----------



## Sabinalynn

mono speedy 35

Trevi GM or Damier ebene NF GM?


----------



## Stacy31

Damier NF.

Azur artsy or empreinte artsy?


----------



## misspurse

azur artsy.

mono montorgueil pm or black epi jasmin?


----------



## mintrified

Mono montorgueil!

Westminster GM or Rivington GM


----------



## shum18

Westminister GM

Alma PM or Electric Epi Brea GM


----------



## thtpr3pkid

Electric Epi Brea GM 

Damier Azur Galiera GM or Monogram Daily GM


----------



## jackiepicky

hampstead 7 alma bb


----------



## erica_cfu

hampstead 

epi black alma PM or epi black speedy??


----------



## ivonna

epi black alma PM 

galatea pm or cirrus pm?


----------



## BagLady14

Black epi Alma pm

Damier Ebene Speedy or Mono Retiro Pm


----------



## Stacy31

Damier Ebene Speedy!

Gris Perle Mahina L or Poudre mahina L?


----------



## More bags

Poudre Mahina L

Antheia Ixia or Antheia Hobo


----------



## ivonna

Antheia Hobo

Alma PM vernis in terre d'ombre or Alma PM epi in prune electric?


----------



## outtacontrol

Antheia Hobo

Keepall 50 w/ strap
Carryall


----------



## LilyXie

I really really want an Alma MM in Monogram Canvas but scared how to handle the bottom vachetta..


----------



## ivonna

Carryall

white MC Claudia or white MC Judy GM?


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai

Judy... She's more youthful

Mono Eva or Ebene Eva


----------



## MojoandMe

Ebene Eva

Alma BB Givre or soon to be released Neverfull MM Rayure


----------



## bonefile

Alma BB Givre

Zippy Wallet in Vernis or Zippy Wallet in Mono Canvas?


----------



## jujubexlove

Zippy wallet in vernis most definitely! 

Artsy Empriente or Artsy Monogram?


----------



## RhudyTootie

Artsy Empreinte

Vernis Alma Givre or Mahina L Taupe


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

This is a hard one....Mahina L Taupe

Watercolor speedy  OR Roses speedy


----------



## paradise392

watercolor speedy

toiletry pouch 26 or Pochette Accessoires?


----------



## Subbz

Pochette accesories 

Hamsptead PM or Tivoli PM?


----------



## viewwing

Hampstead pm

Vernis alma amarante or vernis alma blue infini?


----------



## Sabinalynn

Vernis alma amarante

white multicolore speedy 30 or black multicolore speedy 30?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

white MC speedy 30

LV Damier Sac Plat or LV Monogram Sac Plat?


----------



## birkin girl

Monogram sac plat..

Sofia Coppola clutch in monogram or gm delightful..?


----------



## Stacy31

Delightful!

Palermo PM or trevi PM?


----------



## emjetz

Trevi PM

Westminster GM OR Verona MM?


----------



## 2manykitties

LV Evora in ebene or Chloe Paraty with tassle


----------



## wonderwoman9

Evora

Siracusa pm or ebene Thames?


----------



## 2manykitties

Thanks!! I thinking Ebene MM. I just got distracted today with another lovely bag I saw in Net a Porter, the Chloe Paraty with the tassle. I'm have a small LV collection and I absolutely love the brand, but was wanting a change. But I made up my mind, Evora MM it is, it was my first love , when I saw some pictures posted here. THANKS!!! I luv your kitty!


----------



## 2manykitties

2manykitties said:


> Thanks!! I thinking Ebene MM. I just got distracted today with another lovely bag I saw in Net a Porter, the Chloe Paraty with the tassle. I'm have a small LV collection and I absolutely love the brand, but was wanting a change. But I made up my mind, Evora MM it is, it was my first love , when I saw some pictures posted here. THANKS!!! I luv your kitty!


----------



## 2manykitties

Hello, Wonderwoman9!! Why do you suggest the Evora?? Are you a fan???
Thanks!!


----------



## Stacy31

Python Artsy or Ostrich Alma?


----------



## bc882000

Stacy31 said:


> Python Artsy or Ostrich Alma?


 

Alma.

Artsy Empreinte or SC Leather

Hope I did this right as this is my first time on choices to make!


----------



## coleab5

SC.

Mahina L or Antheia Ixia PM.


----------



## TeddyLV

coleab5 said:
			
		

> SC.
> 
> Mahina L or Antheia Ixia PM.



Mahina L )

Mono Artsy MM or Tivoli GM?!


----------



## cola262

Tivoli GM!

Watercolor speedy 30 or dentelle speedy 30 gold?


----------



## ivonna

watercolor speedy

Trevi pm or Tivoli pm


----------



## emjetz

Trevi pm

Westminster GM or trevi pm?


----------



## ivonna

trevi pm

speedy idylle or speedy b


----------



## emjetz

Speedy idylle...LOL...! I'm bias !! I love mine !

Westminster GM or Verona MM?


----------



## parisianne_chic

Westminster

Epi lockit or fetish lockit bb


----------



## bluetooth101

Epi lockit. 
Stellar GM or Cirrus MM?


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Cirrus MM. 

inclusion bracelet or leopard bandeau?


----------



## erica_cfu

leopard bandeau!

epi black alma or epi black brea MM?


----------



## BagLady14

Brea.  

Damier Ebene Trevi Pm or Ebene Bergamo?


----------



## ivonna

Trevi pm

Monogram Fascination Lockit or Monogram Fetish Lockit?


----------



## bluetooth101

Monogram Fascination Lockit
Mahina Stellar GM or Antheia Ixia MM?


----------



## clu13

Antheia MM

Epi Lockit or Ebene Alma


----------



## TheMrsKwok

epi lockit. 

2 x bandeaus or 1 multicolore cosmetic pouch?


----------



## designvixen

Multicolore cosmetic pouch.
Vernis Romaine or Mahina Stellar PM?


----------



## clu13

Vernis Romaine

Tivoli PM or Wilshire PM (Pomme)


----------



## Subbz

Tivoli PM

Citadine Tote or Bergamo PM?


----------



## clu13

Citadine Tote

Sobe clutch or Eva


----------



## DawnLuvsLouie

clu13 said:
			
		

> Citadine Tote
> 
> Sobe clutch or Eva



Eva
Delightful GM or Neverfull GM


----------



## Stacy31

Neverfull GM!

Empreinte Citadine tote or Empreinte Lumineuse?


----------



## heychar

Empreinte Lumineuse

Epi Electric Alma MM or Amarante Mirada MM?


----------



## Elle.Queue

Epi Electric Alma MM

Mon Monogram Speedy 30 or Mon Monogram Neverfull MM?


----------



## AnaVeronika

mon mono neverfull mm!

alma pm in amarante or brea mm in amarante?


----------



## Subbz

Alma PM

Alma PM Amarante or Blue Infini


----------



## Ravena

alma pm amarante


damier azur speedy or delightful


----------



## Viva La Erica

Delightful

Denim Neo Cabby or Graffiti Speedy in Fuschia


----------



## RhudyTootie

Graffiti Speedy in Fuschia

Monogram Neverfull or Monogram Totally


----------



## ivonna

Mono NF

Lockit BB in Mono Fascination or Lockit BB in Cuir Obsession?


----------



## emjetz

Lockit BB in Mono Fascination

westminster gm+ tapage charm or westminster gm+ insolence charm ?


----------



## Ravena

westminster with tapage charm 

eva azur or mila azur


----------



## 2manykitties

Damier Evora MM or Empreinte MM????


----------



## Iluvbags

2manykitties said:


> Damier Evora MM or Empreinte MM????


 

FUN!

Empreinte MM


Menilmontant or Idylle Elegie??


----------



## MrGoyard

Menilmomant

Sully or Delightful?


----------



## Zoe123

Delightful


Palermo GM or Epi Speedy?


----------



## atlgirl

Palermo GM

Mono Artsy MM or Infini Artsy


----------



## shum18

Infini artsy

Tivoli GM or Brea Amarante GM


----------



## Gyioia

Brea for sure

westminster gm or DE NF MM


----------



## GearGirly

DE NF MM

New mono lockit or Speedy B 35


----------



## MrGoyard

New Mono Lockit, love that bag!

Epi Alma or Vernis Alma?


----------



## HoneyHoney

Vernis Alma all the way!

Evora DE or Trevi DE ??


----------



## Cricket123

Evora

Mono noe or MC noe?


----------



## susanpom

MC Noe (black)

Galliera GM or Delightful GM


----------



## HoneyHoney

Delightful GM 

Totally GM or Neverfull GM?


----------



## princessDD

Totally gm. 

Azur Speedy or Epi Speedy?


----------



## tnguyen87

Azur Speedy!

Idylle Fusian Speedy or Damier Ebene Alma?


----------



## inlovwidlv

Fusian speedy

Azur artsy or azur speedy?


----------



## LoveOfBagz

Azur Artsy.

DE Westminster GM or DE Cabas Rivington?


----------



## cola262

Westminster GM.

Mahina L or Empriente artsy MM?


----------



## HoneyHoney

Artsy!

Mc speedy or Mc alma?


----------



## AnaVeronika

Mc Alma!

Bergamo PM or Alma BB in amarante?


----------



## emjetz

anaveronika said:


> mc alma!
> 
> Bergamo pm or alma bb in amarante?


alma bb 
bergamo mm or cabas rosebery


----------



## MrGoyard

Bergamo MM

Epi Speedy or Vernis Wilshire?


----------



## hazelarceo

MrVuitton said:


> Bergamo MM
> 
> Epi Speedy or Vernis Wilshire?


 

epi speedy

totally azur / sully pm?


----------



## Ravena

totally azur

eva in mono or eva in ebene


----------



## Divababy

eva in damier

Alma in Mono or Alma in Damier


----------



## emjetz

Alma in damier
Cabas rosebery or Westminster GM


----------



## Ravena

westminster gm
 azur speedy or azur eva


----------



## emjetz

Azur speedy
Epi alma with strap(black) or bergamo mm


----------



## Ravena

epi alma 

delightful pm or NF MM monogram


----------



## HoneyHoney

NF 
Tivoli pm or Ellipse mm?


----------



## Babyb33

Neverfull MM

Trevi PM or Tivoli PM?


----------



## paradise392

tivoli pm

totally mm azur or ballade mm in encre?


----------



## erica_cfu

totally azur!

black epi alma or black epi speedy?


----------



## MrGoyard

Black Epi Alma 

Neverfull MM or Totally MM?


----------



## sweetchoco

Pinkalicious said:


> Palermo PM
> 
> Azur Gallier PM or Delightful PM?


azur galliera for me, lol!


----------



## sweetchoco

Ravena said:


> westminster gm
> azur speedy or azur eva


azur speedy for me,


----------



## MrGoyard

Vernis Alma or Epi Alma?


----------



## New-New

vernis alma

suhali lockit or sac louis


----------



## lovelvs

New-New said:
			
		

> vernis alma
> 
> suhali lockit or sac louis



Vernis alma.   &#58389; stresa mono pm or monty gm???


----------



## atlgirl

Stresa mono pm

Artsy mono mm or mono galliera pm


----------



## Sweet Pea

Artsy mono mm

Mono Cabas Mezzo or Pomme Alma MM


----------



## emjetz

Pomme alma mm

Alma ebene with strap or bergamo mm ?


----------



## paradise392

alma ebene with strap

odeon pm or mono eva?


----------



## princessDD

Mono Eva

Ebene NF or Azur NF


----------



## tessa06

This is tough! Ebene NF

Epi Alma or Epi Speedy?


----------



## TheMrsKwok

epi alma 

Monogram saumur or odeon ?


----------



## emjetz

Monogram saumur

Artsy Azur or Westminster gm


----------



## Ravena

artsy azur

evora or trevi


----------



## dancingchunli

trevi

Galliera Azur or NF Azur?


----------



## winddancer

galliera azur

Hampstead damier mm or tivoli gm


----------



## Caro9ine

Tivoli...

New  Horizontal Lockit or the original horizontal Lockit?


----------



## lvgoddess

New lockit.

Audacieuse gm  or Verona gm?


----------



## emjetz

Audacieuse GM 
Verona MM OR Westminster GM ?


----------



## yasminteague

Mono Totally mm or Mono Galliera Pm??


----------



## missaudrie

^You forgot to chose from the post above you!

Westminster GM

Totally MM

Pomme Alma BB or Damier Ebene Eva?


----------



## princessLIL

pomme Alma BB.

Epi Brea or Artsy Emprentine?


----------



## nutsoh01

I just want to own one.  Been on ebay forever trying to figure it out.


----------



## luxurista

Epi Brea!!! 


Speedy B OR Sully?


----------



## emjetz

sully
bergamo mm or westminster gm


----------



## More bags

Westminster GM

Ixia or Antheia Hobo


----------



## thedeathparade

Neither


----------



## Ravena

new question 

tivoli gm or trevi pm


----------



## atlgirl

Trevi pm

Evora mm or Bloomsbury pm


----------



## dancingchunli

Evora !

Neverfull or Totally?


----------



## emjetz

Totally

Mono Zippy Wallet or Vernis Amarante Zippy Wallet


----------



## alex2net

emjetz said:


> Totally
> 
> Mono Zippy Wallet or Vernis Amarante Zippy Wallet


Mono Zippy Wallet  

palermo pm or mono speedy 30


----------



## Ravena

palermo pm

idylle speedy or speedy b


----------



## adde

Idylle speedy

Cosmetic pouch gm or toiletries 26?


----------



## emjetz

Cosmetic pouch gm

Vernis Amarante Cles or Black Multicolor Cles


----------



## lvgoddess

Audacieuse GM navy or empriente artsy ombre?


----------



## mewlicious

empriente artsy ombre

Lavender Epi Speedy or Amarante Vernis Alma


----------



## Azucar

lavander epi speedy

totally or westminster


----------



## BJTaylor02

Totally

Sophia coppola or Keepall


----------



## liisa01

BJTaylor02 said:


> Totally
> 
> Sophia coppola or Keepall


Sofia Coppola

Sully or Artsy


----------



## dancingchunli

Artsy

Alma Amarante or Alma EPI Electric


----------



## keb7332

Alma Epi Electric

Damier graphite keepall or perforated Saumur


----------



## trobbin5

Perforated Saumur

MM Epi Alma noir or Artsy PM


----------



## LVoeletters

mm epi alma noir if the artsy was in canvas instead of the emperiente!

inspired by my dilemma...
pomme sherwood or ombre artsy!


----------



## tessa06

Ombré Artsy

SC in Cherry or Corail or Mahina L in Lagoon


----------



## Queen Maria

Whatever it is .. As long that my budget can 
afford it ! Lol I do want Brea in Amarante or
Trevi pm . maybe not very soon . But, it's 
on my bucket lists


----------



## 215LVgirl

Brea Amarante
......................
Artsy mon or stressa mon


----------



## Azucar

artsy

tivoli gm or galliera pm


----------



## Maleeducky

Azucar said:
			
		

> artsy
> 
> tivoli gm or galliera pm



Tivoli gm

Sarah mono wallet or Insolite mono wallet


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

umm.... hard one... for me insolite wallet !!

ok this one:
empreinte infini artsy or the ostrich alma or a set of hardsided luggage in epi leather

(for me, i want the luggage!!!)


----------



## emjetz

a set of hardsided luggage in epi leather

Mono zippy or ebene zippy (to match with vernis/ idylle bag)


----------



## Xenia_

Mono zippy(matches everything)
Mono sarah or emilie wallet?


----------



## emjetz

Mono Sarah
Mono zippy or Sarah amarante ?


----------



## bolsalover

Sarah Amarante
Delightful MM or Damier Ebene Neverfull GM?


----------



## bwise

DE Neverfull GM.

Emp Lumi or Artsy?


----------



## Maleeducky

bwise said:
			
		

> DE Neverfull GM.
> 
> Emp Lumi or Artsy?



Emp lumi 

Totally mm or raspail mm


----------



## Azucar

totally MM

galliera pm or delightful pm


----------



## Zoe123

Galliera


Romaine or Pont-Neuf GM


----------



## MsCandice

Romaine 

Epi Speedy or Epi Alma?


----------



## Azucar

epi speedy

zippy or sarah wallet


----------



## MyDogTink

Zippy.

Sherwood in Gris or MC Patti


----------



## jassthomass

mc patti

stresa mono or mc greta


----------



## terps08

Stresa...

NF or new Raspsail?


----------



## lvlouis

terps08 said:
			
		

> Stresa...
> 
> NF or new Raspsail?



Raspsail      

 Delightful or speedy 35


----------



## princessLIL

speedy 35
Artsy or Speedy B 35?


----------



## More bags

princessLIL said:


> speedy 35
> Artsy or Speedy B 35?



Artsy
Ixia or antheia hobo


----------



## VanessaLVer

More bags said:


> Artsy
> Ixia or antheia hobo


 
Ixia

Raspail MM or NF MM?


----------



## speedturner

VanessaLVer said:


> Ixia
> 
> Raspail MM or NF MM?



Raspali MM


Eclipse speedy or Eclipse Alma?


----------



## Stacy31

Eclipse alma.

Empreinte ombre audacieuse or lagon mahina L?


----------



## ivonna

Logon mahina L!

Sofia Coppola in turquoise or Artsy Empreinte in framboise?


----------



## purseslov3r

ivonna said:


> Logon mahina L!
> 
> Sofia Coppola in turquoise or Artsy Empreinte in framboise?


Artsy Empreinte in framboise!

Epi Alma in carmine or epi brea mm in carmine?


----------



## Azucar

epi brea in carmine


NF or totally in azur


----------



## MrGoyard

NF

Neverfull Idylle or Neverfull Monogram?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

oh crap... i would guess NF idylle

speedy 35 DE or DA


----------



## LVChanelLISA

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> oh crap... i would guess NF idylle
> 
> speedy 35 DE or DA



Speedy 35 DE

Neverfull GM in monogram or DE


----------



## tnguyen87

Neverfull GM Monogram


Eva Ebene or Speedy 25 Monogram?


----------



## Azucar

speedy monogram

sarah or zippy wallet


----------



## MrGoyard

Zippy wallet

Trevi or Tivoli?


----------



## Azucar

Trevi

galliera or artsy


----------



## IN LVOE

Azucar said:


> Trevi
> 
> galliera or artsy


 artsy

odeon mm or bloomsbury gm


----------



## gerryl

menilmontant mm or stresa pm??


----------



## baglover57

gerryl said:
			
		

> menilmontant mm or stresa pm??



Stresa

Sully or delightful


----------



## IN LVOE

IN LVOE said:


> artsy
> 
> odeon mm or bloomsbury gm


some how i got skipped right over!!
 odeon mm or bloomsbury gm


----------



## kef2

IN LVOE said:
			
		

> some how i got skipped right over!!
> odeon mm or bloomsbury gm



Bloomsbury for sure! 
Mono Lockit or Mona Alms?


----------



## kef2

Mono Lockit or Mono Alma


----------



## pollygirl8

Alma. Trevi pm or tivoli pm?


----------



## dancingchunli

pollygirl8 said:
			
		

> Alma. Trevi pm or tivoli pm?



trevi pm.

mc insolite wallet white with yellow interior or neverfull mono mm?


----------



## Hermancat

OOHH glad I got this one.  Coz I really want a Neverfull Mono MM.


Damier Ebene Speedy 35 or Mono Speedy 30???


----------



## Qtvixen

Damier ebene speedy. Ebene evora or azur galliera?


----------



## ivonna

Azur Galliera

Raspail or Sully?


----------



## MOMx2inLV

Sully

Mono pochette or Ebene eva?

Sent from my iPhone 4s using PurseForum.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

mono pochette

WC speedy 35 White or Miroir speedy 35 argent?


----------



## Azucar

wc speedy

galliera mono or galliera azur


----------



## Shopatvuitton

Retiro or neverfull


----------



## azura33

galliera azur

westminster gm or totally mm


----------



## MsLVAddict

Westminster GM

DE NF GM or Delightful GM


----------



## muranogrl

Delightful gm!  The zippers are so yummy. I have an mm but love the gm. I kind of wish that I bought the larger size! 

 Idylle speedy fusain or azur galliera?


----------



## iAlexis

Speedy in Idylle fusain

Ballade pm in idylle fusain or Galatea pm in black


----------



## verondear

I have a Verona mm but wish I bought a Westminster gm instead.


----------



## PurseKindaGal

Totally GM 

or   

Delightful GM


----------



## Azucar

totally


azur nf or speedy


----------



## InimitableD

Azucar said:


> totally
> 
> 
> azur nf or speedy



Definitely the Speedy!  It's my favorite LV bag ever.

Mon mono Neverfull PM/MM, or Artsy?


----------



## traciilicious

Mon mono neverfull


Mono eva or ebene speedy?


----------



## paradise392

ebene speedy

ebene alma or azur totally mm?


----------



## Yikkie

Ebene Alma. 

Verona pm or speedy B 25?


----------



## verondear

Oops. I messed up my first posting.

Speedy 25. 

Delightful PM or Mono Petit Noe?


----------



## Lushie

Mono Petit Noe

Empreinte Artsy or Empreinte Lumi PM?


----------



## xsimplicity

Empreinte Artsy

Amarante Vernis Alma or Delightful PM?


----------



## Qtvixen

Amarante alma!! 

Galliera gm azur or evora mm azur?


----------



## MNinVA

Galliera gm azur
Rivington pm or Verona pm

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Avey

Verona PM

Azur Artsy MM or Azur Figheri GM


----------



## tessa06

Azur Artsy

Epi Alma MM or Epi Alma PM


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Epi alma MM

Vernis alma pm blue lagoon or Vernis alma pm rouge grenadine?


----------



## traciilicious

Alma bleu lagoon

Vernis alma bb pomme or vernis alma bb amarante?


----------



## yogi_ysa

Amarante

Raspail PM or Totally PM?


----------



## parisianne_chic

totally

speedy de 25 or speedy b de 25?


----------



## pollygirl8

Speedy b!

Galleria PM or Delightful PM


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Delightful PM

Speedy B Mono or Speedy B DE


----------



## BOBAErose

Speedy B DE

Azur Siracusa GM or  Azur Evora GM


----------



## verondear

Azur Evora GM. 

Delightful PM or MM?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

delightful MM

ummm..

Alma Vernis MM Rose Pop or Alma Vernis MM Bleu Lagoon


----------



## MrGoyard

Alma Vernis MM Bleu Lagoon

Neverfull Mono GM or Raspail MM?


----------



## Amanda_g

Neverfull mono...

Damier ebene speedy b 30 or mono artsy mm???


----------



## BOBAErose

DE Speedy B

Azur Galliera GM or Azur Siracusa GM


----------



## verondear

Azur Galliera GM. 

Mini pochette in mono or damier ebene?


----------



## atlgirl

Mini pochette mono

Cabas mezzo or Totally MM mono


----------



## pink2356

Cabas mezzo

speedy 25 mono or zippy mono wallet?


----------



## Zahzah

Speedy 25

DE rivington vs DE Eva


----------



## pureplatinum

rivington

speedy b de or bloomsbury pm?


----------



## LVChanelLISA

pureplatinum said:


> rivington
> 
> speedy b de or bloomsbury pm?


 

bloomsbury pm!!

White Water color speedy or grafittti speedy in Pink??


----------



## MMMommy

Watercolor speedy!

DE Westminster GM or DE Cabas Rivington?


----------



## xoshirls

DE Westminster GM 

Speedy 40 or Eva


----------



## LVChanelLISA

xoshirls said:


> DE Westminster GM
> 
> Speedy 40 or Eva



Speedy 40!!!!

Cabas alto or cabas mezzo?


----------



## kef2

Cabas Mezzo

Vernis Wilshire PM or Vernis Reade PM?


----------



## andro

Vernis Wilshire

Rossmore MM or Sunset Blvd?


----------



## LVChanelLISA

andro said:


> Vernis Wilshire
> 
> Rossmore MM or Sunset Blvd?



Sunset blvd

Sobe clutch in epi electric or rouge grenadine?


----------



## jennyyyyliden

rouge grenadine

Venis Brea or Epi Brea?


----------



## DznrBagLvr

jennyyyyliden said:
			
		

> rouge grenadine
> 
> Venis Brea or Epi Brea?



Vernis Brea. 

Ombré Empriente Artsy or soon to be released Empriente Speedy?


----------



## InimitableD

Ombre Empriente Artsy

mono Totally PM or mono Galliera PM?


----------



## LVChanelLISA

InimitableD said:


> Ombre Empriente Artsy
> 
> mono Totally PM or mono Galliera PM?



Mono galliera pm!

Rouge grenadine alma pm or bleu lagoon alma pm?


----------



## Stacy31

Bleu lagoon alma pm!

Empreinte Ombre artsy or Empreinte Ombre Audacieuse?


----------



## tnguyen87

Ombré Artsy!

RF Alma or Mono Galleria?


----------



## angelfly39

Mono artsy
Mono neverfull gm or de neverfull gm


----------



## angelfly39

angelfly39 said:
			
		

> Mono artsy
> Mono neverfull gm or de neverfull gm



I mean mono galliera!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Damier neverfull GM.

Epi Noe' Black

or

Empretine Citadine PM infini


----------



## maria55

Stacy31 said:
			
		

> Bleu lagoon alma pm!
> 
> Empreinte Ombre artsy or Empreinte Ombre Audacieuse?



Ombré artsy


Mini pochette azur or milla azur?


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Mini pochette azur!

Monogram zippy or monogram sarah?


----------



## Pavla

LVChanelLISA said:


> Mini pochette azur!
> 
> Monogram zippy or monogram sarah?



Monogram Zippy.

Empreinte Artsy or Empreinte Lumineuse PM?


----------



## Loveheart

Empreinte lumineuse

Monogram Estrela pm or Retiro Gm??


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Did everyone just overlook my controbution


futurerichGirl! said:


> Damier neverfull GM.
> 
> Epi Noe' Black
> 
> or
> 
> Empretine Citadine PM infini


----------



## thewave1969

Watercolor Speedy!


----------



## CPA

ivonna said:


> Mono NF
> 
> Lockit BB in Mono Fascination or Lockit BB in Cuir Obsession?


 

Ivonna,  what do you think of the Lockit BB mono fascination?  I just purchased it and not sure to keep or not.   It's cute but a little small.  I got at new condition at $1750 on ebay.
 Thanks for your advice.


----------



## LVChanelLISA

futurerichGirl! said:


> Did everyone just overlook my controbution



Damier Neverfull GM


Rouge Grenadine Vernis alma MM or Bleu Lagoon Vernis alma PM ?


----------



## shan88

rouge grenadine vernis alma mm!

Besace rosebery or bloomsbury?


----------



## LoVeinLA

Bloomsbury. 

Epi (any color) Alma or Epi Mirabeau? (no electric)


----------



## emjetz

Epi alma 

Ebene Zippy Wallet or Ebene Insolate Wallet


----------



## ivyle

ebene wallet!

Trevi Pm or Evora MM


----------



## emjetz

ivyle said:


> ebene wallet!
> 
> Trevi Pm or Evora MM



I know. But which ebene wallet??


----------



## ivyle

oops ill do the ebene zippy...sorry ladies....


----------



## emjetz

ivyle said:


> oops ill do the ebene zippy...sorry ladies....


It's ok!! 
but out of ur choice I'll choose the EVORA!


----------



## LisaB123

ivyle said:


> ebene wallet!
> 
> Trevi Pm or Evora MM



Evora MM

For a baby/diaper bag: Neverfull GM or Totally GM?


----------



## Mr.Graphite

Totally GM

Abbesses or Valmy GM


----------



## IN LVOE

totally gm!!!
bloomsbury or odeon?


----------



## sam48star

IN LVOE said:
			
		

> totally gm!!!
> bloomsbury or odeon?



Bloomsbury

Bloomsbury or Speedy B


----------



## ELLE825

Speedy B

Alma or Galliera?


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Alma!!

Speedy 30 in monogram or Damier Ebene?


----------



## lvcrml

Mono

Retiro or estrella?


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Retiro gm
Speedy epi or alma epi?


----------



## Placebo

speedy epi

artsy or galliera


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Galliera!!

Vernis alma mm or black multi color mm?


----------



## BagLuhv

Vernis alma!

empreinte speedy or artsy??


----------



## Placebo

artsy emp.

neverfull gm or delightful gm


----------



## lasvegasann

Neverfull GM!

Speedy 30 mono or Speedy 30 Damier


----------



## tnguyen87

Speedy 30 Damier

Emp. Artsy or Emp. Lumi?


----------



## tessa06

Empreinte Artsy

SC PM in Creme or Mahina L in Opal


----------



## needlv

SC PM in Creme

Amarante Alma MM or Ixia MM in Noir


----------



## LVChanelLISA

needlv said:


> SC PM in Creme
> 
> Amarante Alma MM or Ixia MM in Noir



Amarante Alma MM!

Monogram keepall in 45 or 55?


----------



## Lushie

Monogram Keepall 45

Galleria PM or Delightful MM?


----------



## BagLuhv

delightful mm

LE speedy pink ostrich or LE mirage speedy?


----------



## LVChanelLISA

LE mirage speedy!!!!

Richard prince watercolor speedy or Stephen Sprouse rose speedy?


----------



## arevans17

Stephen Sprouse Rose Speedy

DE Speedy B 30 or Mono Speedy B 30?


----------



## lolamamu

DE Speedy B 30.

Vernis Bellflower PM in Bleu Lagon or Vernis Bellflower PM in Jaune Passion


----------



## LVChanelLISA

lolamamu said:


> DE Speedy B 30.
> 
> Vernis Bellflower PM in Bleu Lagon or Vernis Bellflower PM in Jaune Passion



Vernis bellflower pm in bleu lagoon!! I had to choose it especially since I bought it! LOL

Vernis alma mm in pomme d'amour or amarante?


----------



## dancingchunli

Pomme

Mahina L or mahina Selene?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## clydekiwi

Mahina l

Montorguiel pm or bloomsbury pm


----------



## MrGoyard

Bloomsbury PM

Neverfull or Totally?


----------



## LV2008

NF

Bloomsbury pm or speedy b de?

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LVChanelLISA

LV2008 said:


> NF
> 
> Bloomsbury pm or speedy b de?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Bloomsbury PM!!

White multicolor Theda or Monogram Theda?


----------



## giddyup

Monogram Theda

Palermo PM or Galliera PM?


----------



## verondear

Galliera PM. 

Artsy Empriente or Artsy Mono?


----------



## cola262

verondear said:
			
		

> Galliera PM.
> 
> Artsy Empriente or Artsy Mono?



Empreinte!

Speedy B 30 ebene or regular speedy 30 ebene?


----------



## futurerichGirl!

LVChanelLISA said:


> Damier Neverfull GM
> 
> 
> Rouge Grenadine Vernis alma MM or Bleu Lagoon Vernis alma PM ?


 
LOL Thanks Lisa!


----------



## pnkgoggles

Speedy B 30 ebene!

Stresa GM Azur or Rivington GM


----------



## pnkgoggles

cola262 said:


> Empreinte!
> 
> Speedy B 30 ebene or regular speedy 30 ebene?



Speedy B 30 ebene!

Stresa GM Azur or Rivington GM


----------



## rapvictoria

pnkgoggles said:
			
		

> Speedy B 30 ebene!
> 
> Stresa GM Azur or Rivington GM



Stresa GM! 

Speedy B 35 DE or Speedy B 35 Monogram?

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## alex2net

rapvictoria said:
			
		

> Stresa GM!
> 
> Speedy B 35 DE or Speedy B 35 Monogram?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



speedy b 35 de 


neverfull de or neverfull mono


----------



## eris

alex2net said:


> speedy b 35 de
> 
> 
> neverfull de or neverfull mono


 
Neverfull DE!

Trevi or Evora DE?


----------



## giddyup

Evora DE

Artsy MM or Galliera PM


----------



## rose10

giddyup said:


> Evora DE
> 
> Artsy MM or Galliera PM



Artsy MM

Alma Vernis or Wilshire PM


----------



## lvcrml

Artsy MM

Speedy or speedy B?


----------



## kprovie6

speedy!

neverfull pm or hampstead pm?


----------



## LVChanelLISA

kprovie6 said:


> speedy!
> 
> neverfull pm or hampstead pm?



Hampstead pm!

Multicolor speedy 40 in white or black?


----------



## kprovie6

white!! 

hmm....alma damier ebene or alma vernis?


----------



## LVChanelLISA

kprovie6 said:


> white!!
> 
> hmm....alma damier ebene or alma vernis?



Alma Vernis!!!

Neverfull MM or GM?


----------



## twin-fun

LVChanelLISA said:


> Alma Vernis!!!
> 
> Neverfull MM or GM?



GM!

Artsy Empriente or Speedy Empriente?


----------



## km09

twin-fun said:
			
		

> GM!
> 
> Artsy Empriente or Speedy Empriente?



Artsy Empriente. 



Siracusa GM or Wilshire GM?


----------



## tnguyen87

km09 said:


> Artsy Empriente.
> 
> 
> 
> Siracusa GM or Wilshire GM?




Siracusa GM!

Vernis cles or MC black cles?
(Sorry, I know it's not a bag but I'm torn!)


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Vernis cles or MC black cles?
(Sorry, I know it's not a bag but I'm torn!)[/QUOTE]

Vernis! 

Mon mono NF MM Or mono NF MM?


----------



## Zombie Girl

Mon Mono NF GM


Mono Artsy MM or Vernis Alma MM?


----------



## MrGoyard

Vernis Alma MM voor my sister.

Alzer or Pegase?


----------



## merekat703

MrVuitton said:


> Vernis Alma MM voor my sister.
> 
> Alzer or Pegase?


 Pegase

Palermo or Artsy?


----------



## mlpc

merekat703 said:


> Pegase
> 
> Palermo or Artsy?



Palermo 

Noe / Neo?


----------



## kprovie6

mlpc said:
			
		

> Palermo
> 
> Noe / Neo?



Noe! Vernis zippy coin purse or Damier ebene zippy coin purse?


----------



## myvenicianpurse

trevi or verona mm?


----------



## MrGoyard

Uuuuhm, Verona MM!

Pochette Accessoires or Mini Pochette Accessoires (as clutch for going out)?


----------



## alex2net

MrVuitton said:


> Uuuuhm, Verona MM!
> 
> Pochette Accessoires or Mini Pochette Accessoires (as clutch for going out)?


Pochette 


Mono Totally MM or Ebene Neverfull MM


----------



## LVoe_C

alex2net said:
			
		

> Pochette
> 
> Mono Totally MM or Ebene Neverfull MM



Mono totally MM

Vernis alma amarante or ebene alma


----------



## MrGoyard

LVoe_C said:


> Mono totally MM
> 
> Vernis alma amarante or ebene alma


 Vernis Alma Amarante 

Monogram Neverfull MM or Idylle Neverfull MM?


----------



## Zombie Girl

Idylle Neverfull MM


Mono Eva or Damier Ebene Eva?


----------



## Placebo

Mono eva

Tivoli GM or artsy MM


----------



## WildLikeFox

Artsy MM.
SC Speedy or Mahina XL?


----------



## Sabinalynn

WildLikeFox said:
			
		

> Artsy MM.
> SC Speedy or Mahina XL?



Mahina xl
Artsy gm or trevi gm?


----------



## lvgoddess

Sabinalynn said:


> Mahina xl
> Artsy gm or trevi gm?



Trevi GM


Retiro GM or Delightful GM?


----------



## Lushie

Delightful GM

Tivoli PM or Mono Speedy B 25?


----------



## Stacy31

Tivoli PM

Mahina L in gris perle or antheia lilia in fumee?


----------



## nessie805

Stacy31 said:
			
		

> Tivoli PM
> 
> Mahina L in gris perle or antheia lilia in fumee?



Mahina L in Gris perle 


Delightful GM or Damier Ebene Eva ?


----------



## MrGoyard

Delightful GM! 

Monogram Neverfull or Damier Ebene Neverfull?


----------



## Stacy31

Damier Ebene NF!

Mahina Selene in Taupe or Mahina Selene in Caramel?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Stacy31 said:
			
		

> Damier Ebene NF!
> 
> Mahina Selene in Taupe or Mahina Selene in Caramel?




Mahina selene in caramel

Mon mono NF or kusama NF?


----------



## SunBunny

Neo papillon PM 

Neverfull GM or Delightful GM?


----------



## LoVeinLA

Delightful GM. 

Mono Eva or DE Eva?


----------



## LVChanelLISA

DE Eva!

Kusama Vernis lockit infinity dots in red or black??


----------



## 4theloveofbags!

SunBunny said:


> Neo papillon PM
> 
> Neverfull GM or Delightful GM?


I have the Delightful GM and my friend has the Neverfull GM. I think it depends on how you are planning to use the bag. The Delightful GM is HUGE! I have used it as my carry-on bag. It fits a ton while not spilling everything out if it tips. It is comfortable on the shoulder with the flat handle like a shoulder bag should. I got the Delightful PM for daily carrying but the Medium would be good for daily carying too.

The Neverful GM holds a lot also. When you sit it down though it is open like a pool bag. My friend loves it but the skinny rolled leather handles are a little uncomfortable for me carrying it on a long walk. She travels on a private jet so she doesn't have to walk through international airports.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Citadine or artsy emp?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

LVChanelLISA said:
			
		

> DE Eva!
> 
> Kusama Vernis lockit infinity dots in red or black??



Black!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

citadine empreinte!!

Lv speedy 40 in mono, or MC?


----------



## LVChanelLISA

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> citadine empreinte!!
> 
> Lv speedy 40 in mono, or MC?



Speedy 40 in MC!!

Zippy wallet in MC or Mono??


----------



## Hermancat

LVChanelLISA said:


> Speedy 40 in MC!!
> 
> Zippy wallet in MC or Mono??


Zippy wallet in Mono!

Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene or Cabas Mezzo Mono?


----------



## karmallory

Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene!

Speedy 30 in Black Epi  or Carmine Epi?


----------



## kprovie6

karmallory said:


> Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene!
> 
> Speedy 30 in Black Epi  or Carmine Epi?




Black Epi!!

Westminster GM or Speedy DE B 30?


----------



## juls12

Westminster GM

Damier Azur Neverfull GM or Damier Azur Totally MM


----------



## MrGoyard

juls12 said:


> Westminster GM
> 
> Damier Azur Neverfull GM or Damier Azur Totally MM


 Damier Azur Neverfull GM!

Vernis Alma or Epi Alma?


----------



## kprovie6

MrVuitton said:


> Damier Azur Neverfull GM!
> 
> Vernis Alma or Epi Alma?




Vernis Alma!!


Vernia Alma BB or DE Eva?


----------



## Orchidlady

Vernis Alma BB hands down!!!

Artsy Empreinte MM or Mahina L?


----------



## sarahmoon714

mrvuitton said:
			
		

> delightful gm! :d
> 
> monogram neverfull or damier ebene neverfull?



de!!


----------



## sarahmoon714

SunBunny said:
			
		

> Neo papillon PM
> 
> Neverfull GM or Delightful GM?



Neverfull DE!!


----------



## KayluvsLV

Artsy Empreinte mm!!

Artsy azur mm or Galliera azur pm?


----------



## MrGoyard

KayluvsLV said:


> Artsy Empreinte mm!!
> 
> Artsy azur mm or Galliera azur pm?


 Artsy Azur MM!

Mon Monogram Speedy or Mon Monogram Keepall?


----------



## kprovie6

MrVuitton said:


> Artsy Azur MM!
> 
> Mon Monogram Speedy or Mon Monogram Keepall?




Mon Monogram Keepall!!!

DE Hampstead MM or DE Westminster GM?


----------



## mulberrybags

DE Hampstead!

Palermo pm or trevi pm?


----------



## NumeroCinque

kprovie6 said:


> Mon Monogram Keepall!!!
> 
> DE Hampstead MM or DE Westminster GM?




DE Hamstead MM!!!

Sherwood PM or Papillon 30 DE???


----------



## MrGoyard

NumeroCinque said:


> DE Hamstead MM!!!
> 
> Sherwood PM or Papillon 30 DE???


 Sherwood PM!

Monogram Alma PM or Damier Ebene Alma PM?


----------



## pinky7

Mono Alma PM

Artsy MM Empreinte or Vernis Alma MM?


----------



## tessa06

Empreinte Artsy MM

Blue Kusama Speedy or Epi Petit Noe in Piment/Indigo?


----------



## arielqueen

Vernis Alma. Love the bag but it is so expensive.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Kusama NF Or mon mono NF?


----------



## Lilylovelv

Mon Mono NF

Palermo GM or Cabas Mezzo?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Lilylovelv said:


> Mon Mono NF
> 
> Palermo GM or Cabas Mezzo?



cabas mezzo!! 

Galliera GM in Mono or DA??


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> cabas mezzo!!
> 
> Galliera GM in Mono or DA??



Galliera GM in Mono 

Palermo GM Mono or Neverfull GM Mono?


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

Palermo GM!!

Watercolor speedy or Roses speedy??


----------



## tnguyen87

Ms Moneypenny said:


> Palermo GM!!
> 
> Watercolor speedy or Roses speedy??



Watercolor Speedy!

Friendly MM or Bloomsbury PM?


----------



## luvmy3girls

Bloomsbury PM!!

Mono Neverfull GM or Mono Artsy GM??


----------



## LVChanelLISA

luvmy3girls said:


> Bloomsbury PM!!
> 
> Mono Neverfull GM or Mono Artsy GM??



Mono neverfull GM!!

Mono or multicolor cles??


----------



## NWGal

Multicolor cles!

zippy compact wallet or sarah??


----------



## mammabyrdie

NWGal said:


> Multicolor cles!
> 
> zippy compact wallet or sarah??



Zippy all the way!

Cherry Blossom Papillion or Watercolor Papillion?


----------



## karmallory

mammabyrdie said:
			
		

> Zippy all the way!
> 
> Cherry Blossom Papillion or Watercolor Papillion?



Watercolor Papillion! Love the Papillion. 

Passport cover in DE or Mono?


----------



## trobbin5

Passport Cover in Mono


Alma MM In Noir or Vernis Pomme


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Alma MM in Noir

Top Handles or shoulder bags?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Ms Moneypenny said:


> Palermo GM!!
> 
> Watercolor speedy or Roses speedy??



BOTH!!! (well i have both anyways)

but if i had to choose i would say watercolor!!

eclipse speedy or the upcoming kusama speedy?


----------



## Ravena

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> BOTH!!! (well i have both anyways)
> 
> but if i had to choose i would say watercolor!!
> 
> eclipse speedy or the upcoming kusama speedy?



eclipse

delightful mm or
gm


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Ravena said:


> eclipse
> 
> delightful mm or
> gm



delightful gm

MOCA NF MM or Roses NF MM?


----------



## Orchidlady

Ooooh tough one..

MOCA NF MM wins because it's more limited. Love them both!!


----------



## MrGoyard

Monogram Speedy 25 or Monogram Speedy 40?


----------



## Ravena

rose NF MM

speedy or speedy b


----------



## MrGoyard

Speedy

Monogram Speedy 25 or Monogram Speedy 40?


----------



## BagLady14

Monogram Speedy 25

Roses Speedy or 2001 Graffiti Speedy?


----------



## BarbAga

Roses speedy


----------



## Orchidlady

Mono Galliera PM or Mono Montorgueil GM?


----------



## Speedy40obsess

lovepochikitty said:


> Tivoli GM.
> 
> Speedy 30 or Alma?


 speedy so classic, alma is pretty too, but speedy for sure


----------



## LV2008

Orchidlady said:
			
		

> Mono Galliera PM or Mono Montorgueil GM?



Mono galliera pm

Alma bb vernis in pomme or beige poudre?


----------



## kef2

LV2008 said:
			
		

> Mono galliera pm
> 
> Alma bb vernis in pomme or beige poudre?



Alma bb in beige poudre! 

Mono Eva or Mono Favourite?


----------



## seahorseinstripes

eye miss you or conte de fees?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

eye miss you!!

dalmation or tweed?


----------



## pinky7

dalmation!
white mc fringe speedy or fleur de jais speedy?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

fleur de jais speedy!!! 

NF GM in DE or NF GM in DA??


----------



## amrx87

neverfull gm in damier azur!!!!!!!

ellipse mm OR damier azur noe???


----------



## tessa06

Azur Noe

Kusama Speedy or Mon Mono NF GM?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

tessa06 said:
			
		

> Azur Noe
> 
> Kusama Speedy or Mon Mono NF GM?



Kusama speedy!!


Mon mono NF gm or kusama NF?


----------



## MrGoyard

Mon Mono NF!

Alma GM Epi or Alma GM Vernis


----------



## clu13

Alma gm epi

Favorite or Eva


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

favorite!!

speedy b 30 mono or speedy b 30 damier ebene?


----------



## clu13

Speedy b ebene damier

Black madeleine pm or Verona pm


----------



## Kathym_90

Verona pm

speedy emp. in infini or Tivoli pm


----------



## expatwife

Speedy emp.
Delightful GM or Portabello GM


----------



## RoseNBloom

Delightful GM

LE Watercolor speedy or Roses Speedy?


----------



## arwen_

watercolour speedy

totally or NF


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

totally

de evora mm or de speedy b?


----------



## LoVeinLA

De evora. 

Empreinte lumi or empreinte artsy?


----------



## Lilylovelv

LoVeinLA said:
			
		

> De evora.
> 
> Empreinte lumi or empreinte artsy?



Empreinte Artsy

Trevi PM or Speedy B?


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

trevi pm

menilmontant mm or bloomsbury pm?


----------



## sammytheMUA

menilmontant mm 

alma mm vernis amarante or alma mm epi electric prune


----------



## clu13

Alma mm epi electric prune

Amarante Rossmore MM or Mono Eva


----------



## tchlv

Monogram Eva.

Macha Waltz Bag or Volupte Psyche Leather Satchel?


----------



## clu13

Volupte Psyche Leather Satchel


Cobalt Sophia Coppola PM or Infini Empriente Artsy?


----------



## sporty86

Infini Empriente Artsy
NF GM azur or Speedy 35 Azur?
QUOTE=clu13;23974573]Volupte Psyche Leather Satchel


Cobalt Sophia Coppola PM or Infini Empriente Artsy?[/QUOTE]


----------



## clu13

NF GM Azur

Kusama yellow speedy or Kusama red neverfull


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Kusama Red Neverfull

Amarante Vernis Brea MM or Infini Empriente Artsy?


----------



## luvspurses

infini empreinte artsy

azur artsy mm or portobello gm?


----------



## Monimor

delightful MM
Azur pochette or Bloomsbury ?


----------



## Louislove

Delightful mm. 

Empriente artsy or mahina L


----------



## lvbaglady33

Mahina L

Neverfull or marylebone ?


----------



## MochaJen

Marylebone.

Azur Artsy or Vernis Avalon Zipped?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

MochaJen said:
			
		

> Marylebone.
> 
> Azur Artsy or Vernis Avalon Zipped?




Artsy azur

Brea MM epi in carmin or alma vernis in pomme d amour ?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Alma Vernis!

Kusama Speedy or Watercolor Speedy


----------



## ayutilovesGST

L.Vuitton.Freak said:
			
		

> Alma Vernis!
> 
> Kusama Speedy or Watercolor Speedy



Tq u such a helper! 

Kusama speedy 
I read somewhere somebody bought WC speedy turned out its fake 

Alma vernis in pomme or beidge poudre?


----------



## xsimplicity

Beige poudre!

Artsy MM in earth empreinte or Pochette Metis?


----------



## viewwing

Pochette Metis.

Mahina iris or alma vernis pm?


----------



## parisianne_chic

iris

favorite or milla?


----------



## LV_infatuated

milla
vernis alma or electric alma


----------



## atlgirl

Vernis alma

Cabas Mezzo or totally GM mono


----------



## lvmhgirl

Cabas Mezzo!

Speedy B Empriente in Earth or Speedy B Empriente in Infini?


----------



## IN LVOE

lvmhgirl said:


> Cabas Mezzo!
> 
> Speedy B Empriente in Earth or Speedy B Empriente in Infini?


Earth!!  
             Chantilly GM or Pochette Metis??


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

IN LVOE said:


> Earth!!
> Chantilly GM or Pochette Metis??



Chantilly gm

Empriente lumineuse Pm or Empriente artsy mm?


----------



## Samantha S

Empriente artsy mm.

Pont neuf pm in Carmine epi or alma in de?


----------



## Jsully423

Samantha S said:


> Empriente artsy mm.
> 
> Pont neuf pm in Carmine epi or alma in de?



Alma in de

Totally mm mono or Westminster pm de


----------



## luvspurses

totally mm in mono

artsy azur mm or portobello gm?


----------



## DLSMOMMY

luvspurses said:


> totally mm in mono
> 
> artsy azur mm or portobello gm?



Azur Artsy!

Empreinte Citadine GM in Earth or Vernis Brea GM in Rose Velours?


----------



## viacarolina2394

DLSMOMMY said:


> Azur Artsy!
> 
> Empreinte Citadine GM in Earth or Vernis Brea GM in Rose Velours?



Vernis Brea!

Monogram Speedy 35 or Azur Speedy 35


----------



## clu13

Azur speedy 35

Black motard biker or Black Suhali talentuex


----------



## teeguu

clu13 said:


> Azur speedy 35
> 
> Black motard biker or Black Suhali talentuex


Black Motard Biker. 

Pochette Metis or Favorite MM?


----------



## ShopTil_iDrop

Metis Pochette or Favorite MM?


----------



## clu13

Favorite mm

Epi lockit in cassis or epi petit noe in pepper


----------



## REYNALD0C

Epi Petite Noe in Pepper!!

Mono Stephan or Mono Sophia Coppola?


----------



## clu13

REYNALD0C said:


> Epi Petite Noe in Pepper!!
> 
> Mono Stephan or Mono Sophia Coppola?



Mono SC (oh my I love that bag)

Siracusa GM or Palermo GM


----------



## REYNALD0C

Palermo GM, since I have the bag )

Nomade Lockit Vertical or All over Vachetta Noe?


----------



## lorrmich

delightful gm or metis hobo


----------



## LVLux

Metis hobo
Brea MM in Amarante or the new Rosé Indien ( I already own the alma pm & bb in the rosé Indien .


----------



## clu13

Rose indien brea mm

Orient Citadine Pm or Neige Emp. lumi


----------



## ayutilovesGST

LVLux said:
			
		

> Metis hobo
> Brea MM in Amarante or the new Rosé Indien ( I already own the alma pm & bb in the rosé Indien .



Brea mm in amarante for variety 

Speedy cube or damier cubic?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

clu13 said:
			
		

> Rose indien brea mm
> 
> Orient Citadine Pm or Neige Emp. lumi



Lumi.. 

Speedy cube or damier cubic?


----------



## clu13

Speedy Cube - wait listed for yellow


Mon mono neverfull or azur artsy


----------



## kadelle

clu13 said:


> Speedy Cube - wait listed for yellow
> 
> 
> Mon mono neverfull or azur artsy


Neverfull 

Rivington GM or Alma Vernis GM?


----------



## JJbear

kadelle said:


> Neverfull
> 
> Rivington GM or Alma Vernis GM?



alma vernis gm


Chantilly GM or Monceau BB?


----------



## luvspurses

JJbear said:


> alma vernis gm
> 
> 
> Chantilly GM or Monceau BB?


monceau bb

palermo pm or delightful pm?


----------



## Brooksie

Delightful pm

Eva DE or Pochette NM DE?


----------



## sylvericon

Brooksie said:


> Delightful pm
> 
> Eva DE or Pochette NM DE?



Pochette NM DE 

Westminter or Verona


----------



## platinumjewelle

sylvericon said:


> Pochette NM DE
> 
> Westminter or Verona


Westminster 

Mono Artsy MM or Trevi PM


----------



## atlgirl

Mono Artsy

Delightful MM or Salina GM


----------



## tobefetching

atlgirl said:


> Mono Artsy
> 
> Delightful MM or Salina GM



Salina GM

Leopard Speedy or Roses Speedy


----------



## GlammaGurl

Team Alma!

Epi Keepall or DE Keepall?


----------



## tnguyen87

tobefetching said:


> Salina GM
> 
> Leopard Speedy or Roses Speedy



Leopard since I already have the Roses 

Siracusa PM or DA Totally PM?


----------



## machihazel

DA Totally PM

Alma Epi or Artsy Azur?


----------



## jules 8

Artsy azur


----------



## jules 8

Ooops...mon mono neverfull or delightful mm ?


----------



## Azure_Myth

Mon mono neverfull

Empreinte Metis or Empreinte Artsy?


----------



## Jennixon

Emprinte Artsy!

Soffi or Siracusa?


----------



## km09

Jennixon said:


> Emprinte Artsy!
> 
> Soffi or Siracusa?



Siracusa. 


Pochette Métis or Neverfull GM Rose Velours?


----------



## LoVeinLA

Neverfull GM roses. 

Empreinte Lumi or empreinte artsy?


----------



## naomac

Empreinte artsy

Mono Noe or Epi Brea


----------



## Masteryoda

Empreinte Artsy

Empreinte Speedy 25 or Empreinte Speedy 30?


----------



## Masteryoda

Oops my bad! 
Mono Noe


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Masteryoda said:


> Empreinte Artsy
> 
> Empreinte Speedy 25 or Empreinte Speedy 30?


Empreinte Speedy 25 ~ if it's a bright color! 

Bloomsbury or Portobello GM??


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Empreinte Speedy 25 ~ if it's a bright color!
> 
> Bloomsbury or Portobello GM??


 
Bloomsbury

sully mm or Portobello gm?


----------



## Lilylovelv

Sully

Lumineuse or Citadine?


----------



## momoffour

Lumineuse

Metis or IKAT Neverfull


----------



## Tiny_T

momoffour said:


> Lumineuse
> 
> Metis or IKAT Neverfull



Metis

Selene or Audacieuse


----------



## Jennixon

Selene. 

Bloomsbury or Speedy B?


----------



## IN LVOE

Jennixon said:


> Selene.
> 
> Bloomsbury or Speedy B?


bloomsbury!!

favorite or eva???


----------



## psulion08

Eva!

Multicolor speedy(in black or white) or Roses speedy?


----------



## calipursegal

Roses Speedy!


Red Kusama speedy or Indien Rose Vernis Alma BB


----------



## mirason

Indian Rose BB

Empreinte speedy 25 or Mon Mono 30


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mirason said:


> Indian Rose BB
> 
> Empreinte speedy 25 or Mon Mono 30



^ this was a hard choice! Mon mono...

Trevi or Portobello


----------



## Phiomega

Portobello

Artsy mono or Metis mono?


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

Artsy mono

Neverfull damier ebene or epi Alma


----------



## Jennixon

Mon mono

Fascinate or Sobe Evening Clutch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sobe clutch

Eva or Favorite?


----------



## Brooksie

Eva!

Trevi or Evora??


----------



## Serenedee

Evora!
Artsy or Delightful?


----------



## mom2princess

Artsy

Speedy Empreinte or speedy SC?


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

Speedy sc

Empriente artsy or Empriente lumineuse


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lil*miz*vixen said:


> Speedy sc
> 
> Empriente artsy or Empriente lumineuse



Both!

Verona MM or Soffi


----------



## yif3n

Soffi!  Salina DA or Neverfull DA?


----------



## kadelle

neverfull da - i rarely NFs in azur! however as a brunette id never dare to wear one 

Noe Rayures or Rose Pop Speedy?


----------



## DamierLover

kadelle said:


> neverfull da - i rarely NFs in azur! however as a brunette id never dare to wear one
> 
> Noe Rayures or Rose Pop Speedy?



Noe Rayures! 

and kadelle...I'm a brunette and love my azur Neverfull!


----------



## purse_addict1

Beaubourg Trotteur or Bloomsbury PM? I like the wider strap of the Beaubourg Trotteur. It's a men's bag.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bloomsbury pm

Eden PM or vernis alma BB


----------



## Eilene

vernis alma BB

Vernis Brea or Vernis Alma


----------



## saenzio

Vernis Alma 

Empreinte Speedy or Empreinte Fascinate?


----------



## lvcrml

emperiente speedy

LE speedy roses
LE speedy watercolor


----------



## kef2

LE Speedy Roses.


Mono Noe or
Mono Bucket


----------



## dcooney4

Mono Noe! I already have a bucket.   Rouge epi speedy or  de papillon?


----------



## burglarcat

rouge epi speedy!

odyssée mono encre or keepall bandoulière da?


----------



## kacaruso

burglarcat said:


> rouge epi speedy!
> 
> odyssée mono encre or keepall bandoulière da?



Keepall B DA
Mon mono speedy or speedy emperiente?


----------



## SHHMOM

kacaruso said:


> Keepall B DA
> Mon mono speedy or speedy emperiente?


Mon mono speedy

Delightful or mon mono neverfull?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mon mono NF

empreinte artsy or mono artsy?


----------



## km09

LVlvoe_bug said:


> mon mono NF
> 
> empreinte artsy or mono artsy?



Empreinte artsy. 


Mono zippy compact wallet or mono Sarah wallet?


----------



## ayehitzann

Delightful GM, Neverfull GM, Speedy 30, Artsy MM, Tivoli.


----------



## vhenna

km09 said:


> Mono zippy compact wallet or mono Sarah wallet?



mono Sarah!

*Vernis Alma or Epi Alma?*


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vernis alma

Mirage speedy or kusama speedy?


----------



## Qtvixen

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis alma
> 
> Mirage speedy or kusama speedy?



Kusama speedy!

Siracusa pm or palermo pm?


----------



## Miss Bel Air

Palermo PM


Neverfull PM or Neverfull GM?


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

Neverfull gm

Sully mm or delightful mm?


----------



## Azucar

sully

hampstead or estrela


----------



## jerisue513

Vernis Pomme ZCP or Mono ZCP


----------



## jerisue513

Estrella

Vernis Pomme ZCP or Mono ZCP


----------



## tobefetching

jerisue513 said:


> Estrella
> 
> Vernis Pomme ZCP or Mono ZCP


 
Vernis pomme ZCP

VIP gift Multicolor bookmark or VIP gift nail polish set


----------



## kacaruso

tobefetching said:


> Vernis pomme ZCP
> 
> VIP gift Multicolor bookmark or VIP gift nail polish set



VIP multicolor bookmark

Artsy MM or Salina GM.


----------



## kacaruso

kacaruso said:


> VIP multicolor bookmark Wrong post sorry


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kacaruso said:


> VIP multicolor bookmark
> 
> Artsy MM or Salina GM.



Artsy MM

Vernis Catalina or Vernis Melrose


----------



## redblue0115

Catalina

 Portobello or Marylebone


----------



## tnguyen87

Portobello

Mono Galliera PM or Delightful MM?


----------



## KayluvsLV

Delightful mm

Speedy 30 or tivoli pm?


----------



## safida

Speedy 30
Mono metis or epi neverfull?


----------



## Twinmommy3901

Mono metis! 

Epi or Vernis Alma?


----------



## Azure_Myth

Epi Alma...


DE Evora MM or Westminster GM?


----------



## sayakayumi

Westminster GM

Monceau BB in Amarante or Metis pochette?


----------



## kacaruso

Metis pochette

Speedy Roses or Artsy MM???


----------



## atlgirl

Artsy MM

Delightful MM or Totally MM


----------



## kimetra24

Delightful MM


----------



## kimetra24

Delightful MM

DE Speedy B or Mono Speedy 30?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kimetra24 said:


> Delightful MM
> 
> DE Speedy B or Mono Speedy 30?



DE speedy B

DE Berkeley or Vernis Melrose


----------



## lvuittonaddict

vernis melrose!

empreinte speedy 25 or mahina selene pm?


----------



## Lovelybags79

lvuittonaddict said:


> vernis melrose!
> 
> empreinte speedy 25 or mahina selene pm?



Empreinte Speedy 25

Cabas rivington or Neverfull MM


----------



## WildRose89

Lovelybags79 said:


> Empreinte Speedy 25
> 
> Cabas rivington or Neverfull MM


 
Tough choice, but i'll go with the rivington because it's more interesting & less common.

Gold or silver miroir speedy?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Gold Miroir Speedy (although I have both)

WC Speedy 35 or WC Speedy 30?


----------



## Tulip2

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Gold Miroir Speedy (although I have both)
> 
> WC Speedy 35 or WC Speedy 30?



WC Speedy 30.

Tivoli PM or GM?


----------



## BagLuhv

Tivoli pm

Favorite or Eva??


----------



## clu13

Favorite

Pigment Monceau BB or damier ebene alma BB


----------



## theweimsmom

Piment monceau BB

Epi Neverful or Epi Noe BB?


----------



## mammabyrdie

Neverfull

Epi Brea or Epi Passy?


----------



## Tulip2

mammabyrdie said:


> Neverfull
> 
> Epi Brea or Epi Passy?



Regular Epi Brea or Electric Epi Brea vs Epi Passy?


----------



## mammabyrdie

Tulip2 said:


> Regular Epi Brea or Electric Epi Brea vs Epi Passy?


Regular Epi Brea vs Epi Passy


----------



## Mademoiselle A

Alma bb or eva clutch?


----------



## psulion08

Eva!

Mon mono Keepall or reg Keepall?


----------



## ToriVega

Mon Mono keepall

Totally Azur or Speedy B azur?


----------



## meg_in_blue

Speedy B Azur

Mono Eva Clutch or Epi Pochette?


----------



## BagsRLoVe

meg_in_blue said:


> Speedy B Azur
> 
> Mono Eva Clutch or Epi Pochette?



Mono Eva!

DE Cosmetic Case or White Multicolor Cosmetic Case


----------



## krakenia

White multicolor cosmetic case! 

Noe BB in Monogram canvas or Alma BB in Damier Ebene?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb in DE

Vernis melrose or empreinte Metis


----------



## yif3n

Empreinte Metis!

Speedy DE or Papillon DE??


----------



## AnVic

Speedy DE

Portobello pm or Metis hobo?


----------



## krakenia

Metis hobo!

Artsy MM Empreinte or Speedy Empreinte?


----------



## msnozomii

Speedy empreinte, in Celeste! 

Speedy b 25 in DE or trevi pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Trevi pm 

Saumur mm or Odeon PM?


----------



## LoVeinLA

Odeon PM.  

Speedy B 30 in DE or Bloomsbury PM?


----------



## Donnutella

Speedy B 30.

Neverfull MM or Delightful PM?


----------



## Haileymp

NeverFull MM

DA galliera  or mono tivoli?


----------



## krakenia

Mono Tivoli 

Curieuse wallet or zippy wallet in epi?


----------



## Tot81

krakenia said:


> Mono Tivoli
> 
> Curieuse wallet or zippy wallet in epi?


Curieuse wallet

Azur artsy or azur speedy b


----------



## lvcrml

Tot81 said:


> Curieuse wallet
> 
> Azur artsy or azur speedy b


azur speedy b 


damier speedy b or epi neverfull ?


----------



## Jaxc

Damier speedy

Delightful mm or sully


----------



## vhenna

Jaxc said:


> Delightful mm or sully



Delightful MM.

Soffi or Azur Artsy?


----------



## atlgirl

Delightful MM

Azur Noe BB or Mono Noe


----------



## krakenia

Mono noe 
Pochette metis or saumur?


----------



## redvelvet14

Pouchette metis
Portobello or Trevi Pm


----------



## vhenna

redvelvet14 said:


> Portobello or Trevi Pm



Portobello.

Soffi or Azur Artsy? (asked this already but got skipped)


----------



## redvelvet14

Soffi


----------



## Tot81

Azure artsy


----------



## Tot81

Azur


----------



## Azure_Myth

SC...

Mahina L or Cirrus?


----------



## Swlintx

Cirrus

Vernis Brea or Empreinte Lumi


----------



## yif3n

Vernis Brea.

Empreinte Speedy B or Vernis Alma BB


----------



## Jaxc

Empreinte speedy

Alma epi or vernis


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vernis alma

Epi alma bb or DE alma bb


----------



## psulion08

Epi!

Mono papillon or de papillon?


----------



## yif3n

DE Papillon!

Beverly Clutch Mono or Eva clutch mono?


----------



## viewwing

Beverly clutch!
 Mini pochette de or Epi pochette accessories nm citron?


----------



## krakenia

Epi pochette in citron! 

Alma PM in Monogram or palermo PM?


----------



## vhenna

krakenia said:


> Alma PM in Monogram or palermo PM?



Palermo PM.

Empreinte Metis or Empreinte Artsy?


----------



## krakenia

Metis in Aurore 

Retiro PM or Estrela Pm?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Antheia Hobo pm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Retiro pm

Marylebone MM or DE NF GM?


----------



## vhenna

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Marylebone MM or DE NF GM?



DE NF GM.

Kusama speedy or watercolor speedy?


----------



## krakenia

Watercolor speedy 

Ikat neverfull or noefull?


----------



## Tot81

Ikat neverfull 
Mono speedy b or azur speedy b?


----------



## vhenna

Tot81 said:


> Mono speedy b or azur speedy b?



Azur speedy B.

Pochette Metis or Favorite?


----------



## yif3n

Favorite!!

SC PM or Speedy Epi??


----------



## snorlax

Sc pm

Mirror keepall or graffiti keepall


----------



## mary5sok

snorlax said:


> Sc pm
> 
> Mirror keepall or graffiti keepall


Mirror Keepall 

Artsy Empriente in Aurore or Metis Empriente in Aube?


----------



## Swlintx

Artsy Empriente

Empreinte Lumi or Vernis Brea


----------



## Azure_Myth

Empreinte Lumi... HANDS DOWN! I can't stop thinking about it since yesterday when I visited LV...

Empreinte Lumi or Mahina Stellar?


----------



## snorlax

Mahina stellar 

Lockit mm or citron epi alma gm


----------



## Sariwoo

lockit mm 

neverfull pm azur or galleria pm?


----------



## vhenna

Sariwoo said:


> neverfull pm azur or galleria pm?



Galliera PM.

Noe BB or Alma BB?


----------



## Crystalng

vhenna said:


> Galliera PM.
> 
> Noe BB or Alma BB?


Alma BB

Ikat neverfull or Vernis PM


----------



## Azure_Myth

Ikat NF

Mono Metis or Mono Artsy?


----------



## krakenia

Mono Artsy

Bergamo MM or Tivoli?


----------



## vhenna

krakenia said:


> Bergamo MM or Tivoli?



Bergamo MM.

Roses Speedy or Cerises Speedy?


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

Roses speedy!

Artsy azur or Speedy 35 azur


----------



## snorlax

Artsy azur
Black puthon alma bb or black python artsy


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I'm going to have to go with black python Alma.  So classic.  I don't like the opening or thick hard shoulder strap on Artsy.
Would you rather have this Suhali Lockit or an Epi Speedy?


----------



## clu13

Cassis speedy

Empriente speedy 30 or Empriente Metis


----------



## kef2

Empriente speedy.

Pochette Metis or Saumur 30


----------



## BagLady14

Pochette metis

Epi Petite Noe or Rivington PM


----------



## atlgirl

Epi petit noe

Mono Totally MM or Mono Speedy B30


----------



## vhenna

atlgirl said:


> Mono Totally MM or Mono Speedy B30



Mono Speedy B. (but when I decide to have children I will get the Totally as my mommy bag if it's still around!)

Keepall 50 bandouliere: regular or mon mono?


----------



## krakenia

Mon mono 

Noe BB in epi figue or Petit Noe in fuschia?


----------



## lvcrml

krakenia said:


> Mon mono
> 
> Noe BB in epi figue or Petit Noe in fuschia?


Noe bb in epi figue


Speedy B 30 DE or Metis??


----------



## yif3n

Speedy B 30 DE

Beverly Clutch Mono or Eva Mono??


----------



## snorlax

Eva

Exotic shopper tote in Bordeaux or black python alma bb


----------



## Skylar210

Alma

Totally MM or Neverfull MM?


----------



## nevia

totally MM


delightful or neverfull


----------



## Miss Bel Air

Neverfull


Papillon Mono or DE?


----------



## krakenia

Mono

Cabas Rivington or Cabas Rosebery?


----------



## bbvt

Cabas Rivington 

DA Eva or Pomme D'amour Vernis Alma BB


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pomme alma bb

 Mono artsy or Azur Artsy?


----------



## sweetie2892

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pomme alma bb
> 
> Mono artsy or Azur Artsy?


Mono artsy 

Mono artsy or DE trevi?


----------



## meg_in_blue

de Trevi

Raspail in mono or Catalina ns in vernis (looks like a sac plat)?


----------



## vhenna

meg_in_blue said:


> Raspail in mono or Catalina ns in vernis (looks like a sac plat)?



Catalina NS.

Odeon PM or Bloomsbury PM?


----------



## corinnalaura

Bloomsbury PM!

Brea MM in a bold epi or Trevi PM?


----------



## Tulip2

corinnalaura said:


> Bloomsbury PM!
> 
> Brea MM in a bold epi or Trevi PM?



Brea MM.

Brea MM in Vernis or Alma PM in Vernis?


----------



## nevia

alma vernis


retiro pm or trevi pm


----------



## dmaulit

Trevi - It looks more feminine

Mahina L or Selene MM


----------



## sweetie2892

dmaulit said:


> Trevi - It looks more feminine
> 
> Mahina L or Selene MM


mahina L 

empreinte artsy  or empreinte speedy 30


----------



## vhenna

sweetie2892 said:


> empreinte artsy  or empreinte speedy 30



Empreinte speedy 30.

Sequin speedy or Deauville (both in Pre-fall 2013 collection)


----------



## nessie805

vhenna said:


> Empreinte speedy 30.
> 
> Sequin speedy or Deauville (both in Pre-fall 2013 collection)



I have soeedys and have always been partial to the Deauville and will go with that one 

Favorite MM or Bloomsbury PM


----------



## tnguyen87

nessie805 said:


> I have soeedys and have always been partial to the Deauville and will go with that one
> 
> Favorite MM or Bloomsbury PM



Bloomsbury PM

Epi Brea or Mon Mono Speedy B


----------



## cap

tnguyen87 said:


> Bloomsbury PM
> 
> Epi Brea or Mon Mono Speedy B


Mon mono speedy b!     Speedy 30 empriente or Speedy 30 Azur ?


----------



## mamakelly

Speedy B Empriente


Delightful or sully?


----------



## Masteryoda

Delightful

Empreinte Speedy 30 or LE Sequin Speedy


----------



## MsLVAddict

Empreinte Speedy 30

Josephine or Emilie (Sorry.....not a bag but I need help deciding. Thanks)


----------



## Vee1227

Emilie. 
DE Evora or DE Trevi?


----------



## Charmie

Evora

Soffi or salina?


----------



## deb68nc

Empreinte Speedy 25 in ANY color...lol


----------



## kacaruso

Salina
Galliera GM (mono) or Artsy (mono)?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kacaruso said:


> Salina
> Galliera GM (mono) or Artsy (mono)?



Artsy

Portobello GM or Sully MM?


----------



## Pretty Bags

Sully

Speedy 30 DE or DA?


----------



## Miss Bel Air

Speedy 30 DE


Ikat Neverfull in RV or RI?


----------



## vhenna

Miss Bel Air said:


> Ikat Neverfull in RV or RI?



RI. 

Brea in Epi or Vernis?


----------



## MrGoyard

vhenna said:


> RI.
> 
> Brea in Epi or Vernis?


 Epi!

Mon Monogram Neverfull or Mon Monogram Speedy?


----------



## D3183

Mon Monogram Speedy!

Figheri PM or Marylebone PM?


----------



## phxlvlove84

Portobello gm or sully mm?


----------



## nessie805

Portobello GM

Emp speedy or emp Artsy?


----------



## Zombie Girl

Emp Speedy! 

Monogram Keepall 50 or Keepall 55?


----------



## krakenia

Keepall 50
Siracusa MM or Petit Noe in Monogram?


----------



## Miss Bel Air

Petit Noe

Naif bag charm in Blush (light pink) or Rose Indien (hot pink)?


----------



## Azure_Myth

Miss Bel Air said:


> Petit Noe
> 
> Naif bag charm in Blush (light pink) or Rose Indien (hot pink)?



Naif in Blush..

What a good idea to include accessories in there...

LBB - Little Black Belt in 25mm...

OR...

LV20 Couture Belt in Silver


----------



## vhenna

Azure_Myth said:


> LBB - Little Black Belt in 25mm...
> 
> OR...
> 
> LV20 Couture Belt in Silver



little black belt.

Epi Brea or Epi Neverfull?


----------



## Azure_Myth

vhenna said:


> little black belt.
> 
> Epi Brea or Epi Neverfull?



Epi Brea... Have it.. and Love it!

Bloomsbury or Siracusa MM?


----------



## Charmie

Azure_Myth said:


> Epi Brea... Have it.. and Love it!
> 
> Bloomsbury or Siracusa MM?


Bloomsbury

Brea or mirabeau?


----------



## Juniper10

Brea. 

Westminster GM or Verona MM?


----------



## Viznu1

Westminster GM.

Figheri GM or Portobello GM?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Figheri gm

Alma vernis or alma epi ?


----------



## aleen

Alma vernis

Speedy 35 De or azur


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte Metis or Mono Metis?


----------



## mamakelly

Empreinte metis

Artsy DA or Artsy Mono


----------



## Weekend shopper

Artsy Mono

Neverfull DE GM or Mono Metis


----------



## Viznu1

Neverfull DE.
Totally MM mono or Neverfull Idylle?


----------



## cocoprada

Totally MM

Alma BB Pomme or Alma PM Amarante


----------



## ladyscylla

Alma BB Pomme

Odeon PM or Pochette vernis


----------



## shopingisfun

Pouchette Vernis

Enveloppe PM or Enveloppe East West​


----------



## ShariLee

Envelope PM
Besace Rosebery or Hoxton GM


----------



## MaxCat

Besace Rosebery

Pochette Metis  or  Alma BB Mono


----------



## Viznu1

Alma bb

Tivoli PM or totally mm?


----------



## vhenna

Viznu1 said:


> Tivoli PM or totally mm?



Totally MM.

Epi Neverfull or Empreinte Artsy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte Artsy!

Favorite MM or Pochette Metis?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

Pochette Metis

Speedy 30 MONO or neverfull mm DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Speedy 30 MONO or neverfull mm DE



Both good choices!
Neverfull MM DE

Watercolor speedy or roses speedy?


----------



## JCMB

Roses Speedy

Speedy monogram town yayoi Kusama of Speedy monogram perfo?


----------



## MrGoyard

Kusama!

Agenda PM or Agenda MM?


----------



## JJbear

Agenda PM!

French wallet vernis or zippy vernis?


----------



## spoiledwify

Just got my portobello gm and now I want the  M..E...T..I...S
and after that  I'm on the BAN WAGON


----------



## ayutilovesGST

JJbear said:


> Agenda PM!
> 
> French wallet vernis or zippy vernis?


Zippy vernis !! 

Alma in mono or ellipse in mono ??


----------



## Liaxx

Alma in mono! 

Eva clutch in mono or favorite PM in mono ?


----------



## Hun_714

Eva clutch                                                                                                                                                          Artsy or Alma bb in DE


----------



## vhenna

Hun_714 said:


> Artsy or Alma bb in DE



Artsy. 

Cosmetic case: in vernis or canvas?


----------



## MrGoyard

Canvas!

Toiletry Pouch 19 or Cosmetic Pouch PM?


----------



## kimetra24

Cosmetic pouch pm

Zippy wallet or Insolite?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Insolite 

Alma mono or speedy mono?


----------



## melimelimeli

Speedy mono

Empreinte speedy or emp artsy?


----------



## yif3n

Empriente Speedy!

Speedy DE or Papillon DE??


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

yif3n said:


> Empriente Speedy!
> 
> Speedy DE or Papillon DE??



Speedy DE

Mon mono NF or Ikat NF?


----------



## sparklemint

Ikat NF

Cabas Mezzo or BH?


----------



## Viznu1

Cabas Mezzo.

Totally MM azur or mono?


----------



## Crystalng

Mono

W tote PM or Alma Vernis Pm


----------



## erevex

Crystalng said:


> Mono
> 
> W tote PM or Alma Vernis Pm



W tote PM

Evora MM DE or Empreinte Artsy Infini


----------



## ladyscylla

evora

speedy 25 mono or neverfull pm azur?


----------



## Viznu1

speedy 25.
Azur totally MM or tivoli pm?


----------



## mmchav

Azur totally MM

Marylebone GM or Westminster GM?


----------



## vhenna

mmchav said:


> Marylebone GM or Westminster GM?



marylebone.

Musette Salsa or Looping GM?


----------



## spoiledwify

I'm contented right now just got the mono metis and portobello gm

But in thinking selling my artsy gm to get the artsy mm .

And don't know if it's good idea to get rid my artsy gm &#128522;


----------



## phxlvlove84

vhenna said:


> marylebone.
> 
> Musette Salsa or Looping GM?



Looping GM 

Portobello GM or Sully MM


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

Portobello GM

Tivoli PM or Speedy azur?


----------



## ah_tracy

Tivoli PM

Stresa PM or Alma Vernis pm?


----------



## forespec

All of them &#128516;


----------



## chubbyshopper

ah_tracy said:


> Tivoli PM
> 
> Stresa PM or Alma Vernis pm?



Alma Vernis pm

Alma bb epi or Noe bb epi?


----------



## Isis23

Alma BB epi (red)

Odeon PM or Speedy 30 Mon Monogram?


----------



## ShariLee

Sarah or zippy wallet


----------



## ShariLee

Isis23 said:


> Alma BB epi (red)
> 
> Odeon PM or Speedy 30 Mon Monogram?



Odeon
Sarah or zippy wallet


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Zippy wallet

Mon Mono Neverfull GM or Totally MM


----------



## MrGoyard

Mon Mono Neverfull, loving my Mon Mono Speedy so I would definitely get a Mon Mono Neverfull!

Agenda PM or Zippy Coin Purse?


----------



## phxlvlove84

Zippy coin

Sully MM or Galliera PM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Galleria PM

Monogram Pallas or Mono Artsy?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Galleria PM
> 
> Monogram Pallas or Mono Artsy?



Mono Artsy!

Ikat neverfull or Portobello


----------



## reginablair

Ikat Neverfull!

Capucines GM or Neverfull Epi


----------



## aeka0419

Neverfull Epi in Red 

Artsy Empreinte or Speedy B Empreinte?


----------



## sarahcaitlin

Artsy Empreinte! 

Mahina L or Sofia Coppola pm?


----------



## Isis23

Sofia Coppola PM

Speedy 30 Mon Mono or Neverfull MM Mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Neverfull MM mon mono....

Portobello GM or Sully MM?


----------



## Purseaddict84

Sully MM 

Hoxton PM or Favorite PM?


----------



## Purseaddict718

Favorite pm

Speedy b 30 empreinte earth or speedy b 30 damier ebene.


----------



## Lieu

Speedy 30 B damier ebene

Alma BB vernis in rose velour or Brea MM vernis in blanc corail (pearl white)


----------



## dbaum

Speedy 30 B Damier Ebene

or Pomme Vernis Alma PM


----------



## nocturnefelis

Speedy 30 B Damier Ebene 

Trevi or Tivoli?


----------



## ladyscylla

Tivoli

noe bb mono or Alma bb mono??


----------



## LVMom07

ladyscylla said:


> Tivoli
> 
> noe bb mono or Alma bb mono??



Alma bb mono           Bloomsbury pm or Pochette Metis?


----------



## melopuff

Pochette Metis! 

Louise Clutch or a Limelight Clutch


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

Louise Clutch!

Neverfull DE MM (and a Wallet) or Portobello GM


.....I'm actually trying to decide this LOL.


----------



## luvspurses

neverfull de mm and wallet! (the port hurt my shoulder and kept slipping off! )

odeon pm or bloomsbury pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bloomsbury pm

Mon mono NF or mon mono speedy


----------



## spoiledwify

Right now I want the bloomsbury , Eva , Cabas revington?


----------



## AnnCha

Eva
Lumineuse PM or Speedy b 30 in empreinte?


----------



## CasperGT3

spoiledwify said:


> Right now I want the bloomsbury , Eva , Cabas revington?




Eva!

Speedy empreinte jaipur or westie?


----------



## pinkkitten74

drspock7 said:


> Neverfull
> 
> Artsy or Delightful


 artsy
 speedy 25 or delightful


----------



## LawQT1908

Speedy 25

Papillon 30 or Vernis Zippy wallet?


----------



## Delly

LawQT1908 said:


> Speedy 25
> 
> Papillon 30 or Vernis Zippy wallet?




Vernis zippy wallet 

Epi neverfull or neo neverfull ?


----------



## sayakayumi

Neo Neverfull

Vernis pochette or Epi pochette?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vernis pochette

Vernis brea mm or epi brea mm


----------



## lillywillowbug

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis pochette
> 
> Vernis brea mm or epi brea mm




Epi brea mm 

Speedy b 30 in mono or yellow Kusama speedy?


----------



## luvspurses

lillywillowbug said:


> Epi brea mm
> 
> Speedy b 30 in mono or yellow Kusama speedy?


speedy b 30

mosaique bag charm or naif bag charm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> speedy b 30
> 
> mosaique bag charm or naif bag charm?



Naif bag charm

Capucines MM or W PM


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Naif bag charm
> 
> Capucines MM or W PM



Ummmm! 

*WBAG!!!!!!!!!!*

Delightful MM or Marylebone GM


----------



## luvspurses

marylebone gm!

favorite pm de or huxton pm de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Markxmikesmom said:


> Ummmm!
> 
> *WBAG!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Delightful MM or Marylebone GM



They have one on fashionphile....

marylebone GM

pochette metis or favorite mm


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> They have one on fashionphile....
> 
> marylebone GM
> 
> pochette metis or favorite mm



They still have a few W's in Beverly Hills. 

Pochette Metis..

Tapage Charm or Insolence Charm


----------



## melimelimeli

Markxmikesmom said:


> They still have a few W's in Beverly Hills.
> 
> 
> 
> Pochette Metis..
> 
> 
> 
> Tapage Charm or Insolence Charm




Tapage for sure

Neverfull mm or delightful pm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Neverful MM

Vernis alma pm or DE alma


----------



## Hermancat

Vernis Alma PM

Speedy - Sprouse Roses or Speedy - Kusama?


----------



## serali

Suhali Ivory.

Salina PM in DA or Selene PM ivory/white?


----------



## JazzyMac

serali said:


> Suhali Ivory.
> 
> 
> 
> Salina PM in DA or Selene PM ivory/white?




Selene PM in ivory/white. 

Eva clutch in Mono or Eva clutch in Epi?


----------



## Isis23

Neverfull MM

Odéon PM or Petit Noé?


----------



## Isis23

Uuups, I saw another post as last one, sorry.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Odeon PM

vernis alma pm in pomme or vernis alma in amarante?


----------



## vhenna

LVlvoe_bug said:


> vernis alma pm in pomme or vernis alma in amarante?



Vernis Alma PM in Amarante.

Belmont or Evora MM in DE?


----------



## cap

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Odeon PM
> 
> vernis alma pm in pomme or vernis alma in amarante?



Pomme!                                Pochette nm in Azur or Epi ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

cap said:


> Pomme!                                Pochette nm in Azur or Epi ?



pochette nm in azur!

DE Evora MM or DE Westminster GM?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> pochette nm in azur!
> 
> DE Evora MM or DE Westminster GM?



Evora MM

Emp Artsy or Mono Artsy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Markxmikesmom said:


> Evora MM
> 
> Emp Artsy or Mono Artsy?



Yikes, can I say both? 

Sully MM or Mono NF MM?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yikes, can I say both?
> 
> Sully MM or Mono NF MM?





Sully MM

Edit
Whoops for got to continue the game .. My bad!


----------



## ychanelv

Sully MM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte Lumi PM or Empreinte Artsy MM?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte Lumi PM or Empreinte Artsy MM?


empreinte artsy mm

odeon mm or bloomsbury gm?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

luvspurses said:


> empreinte artsy mm
> 
> odeon mm or bloomsbury gm?



Odeon MM

Mono Speedy 30 or DE Speedy 35


----------



## vhenna

Markxmikesmom said:


> Mono Speedy 30 or DE Speedy 35



Mono Speedy 30.

Lumineuse PM in Celeste or Aurore?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

vhenna said:


> Mono Speedy 30.
> 
> Lumineuse PM in Celeste or Aurore?



Both beautiful colors but have to go with Aurore since I have a Lumi in aurore....

Kusama speedy or Kusama NF?


----------



## K.H.LVoe

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both beautiful colors but have to go with Aurore since I have a Lumi in aurore....
> 
> Kusama speedy or Kusama NF?



Kusama speedy

Pont neuf pm or epi brea mm?


----------



## Ally Charlotte

Epi brea for sure!
Speedy empriente or alma vernis gm?


----------



## onmymind24seven

speedy empriente

rivington gm or westminster gm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Westminster GM

Roses speedy or Kusama speedy?


----------



## blumster

roses speedy! 

Galliera pm in Azur or Neverfull mm in Azur?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Azur NF MM

Vernis Alma PM or Vernis Brea MM?


----------



## aurore

Vernis Brea MM

Epi Brea MM elecric or Emp Speedy 25


----------



## sandc

Emp Speedy 25

Vernis Alma PM in Noir or Pomme


----------



## vhenna

sandc said:


> Vernis Alma PM in Noir or Pomme




Noir.

Soffi or Azur Artsy?


----------



## stl_mom

vhenna said:


> Noir.
> 
> Soffi or Azur Artsy?



Soffi Azur 

DE Portobello or DE Totally?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE Portobello

vernis alma BB or Epi alma BB?


----------



## sbuxaddict

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE Portobello
> 
> vernis alma BB or Epi alma BB?



Vernis alma BB 

Eva in Monogram or Favorite MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Favotie MM

Mono Pallis or Mono Artsy MM?


----------



## lovemisa143

Mono Artsy MM 


Estrela MM or Retiro PM?


----------



## Hermancat

Retiro PM

Portobello or Metis?


----------



## BagLady14

Hermancat said:


> Retiro PM
> 
> Portobello or Metis?


Metis

Pochette Metis or Hoxton GM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette Metis 

Palermo PM or Retiro PM?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Palermo PM or Retiro PM?



Retiro pm.             Neverfull gm Ebene or  Speedy idylle fusain?


----------



## for3v3rz

Neverfull GM Ebene.


Alma PM or Petit Noe?


----------



## QTbebe

Petit noe

Speedy b or Palermo pm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy B

Vernis Montana or vernis alma?


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

Vernis Montana

Epi Alma pm or Neverfull azur mm?


----------



## ke78

Neverfull!

Estrela MM or Palermo PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Estrella MM

Portobello GM or Sully MM?


----------



## hollowlv

Portobello GM 

Wilshire GM or Raspail MM?


----------



## authenticate

Willshire GM!

Alma BB Epi noir
or
NM noe Epi noir (the smallest size, baby size)


----------



## arwen_

alma bb


artsy mono or trevi pm


----------



## luvspurses

arwen_ said:


> alma bb
> 
> 
> artsy mono or trevi pm


artsy mono

figheri or totally azur?


----------



## esem.shaw

figheri 

montana in noir magnetique or sppedy empriente 30


----------



## atlgirl

Speedy empreinte 30

Speedy empreinte 25 bronze or Pochette Metis


----------



## floridalv

atlgirl said:


> Speedy empreinte 30
> 
> Speedy empreinte 25 bronze or Pochette Metis


Speedy empreinte 25 bronze

Watercolor papillon or alma bb rayeurs amarante


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

Watercolor papillon

Neverfull MM or Montsouris Gm


----------



## jbennett562

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Watercolor papillon
> 
> Neverfull MM or Montsouris Gm


Neverfull MM

Artsy MM or Bloomsbury PM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jbennett562 said:


> Neverfull MM
> 
> Artsy MM or Bloomsbury PM



This is a tough one..I have both and LVoe them both..
Artsy MM

Vernis alma bb or DE alma BB?


----------



## beezygal

Vernis alma BB

Vernis Roxbury drive or damier ribera mini?


----------



## momof3boyz

beezygal said:


> Vernis alma BB
> 
> Vernis Roxbury drive or damier ribera mini?


  Ribera mini.                            Bloomsbury pm or Vernis Pochette Amarante ?


----------



## Roxxie

neverfull mm

delightful 
or
artsy


----------



## SissyLV

Artsy!

Speedy or Neverfull


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

Speedy 

Trevi pm or portobello gm


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Speedy
> 
> Trevi pm or portobello gm



Tough one!
Portobello GM!

Neo Neverfull or Mon Mono Neverfull


----------



## amrx87

Markxmikesmom said:


> Tough one!
> 
> Portobello GM!
> 
> 
> 
> Neo Neverfull or Mon Mono Neverfull




MON MONO NEVERFULL!!! Easy!! 

Pleaty OR white mc alma


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Markxmikesmom said:


> Tough one!
> Portobello GM!
> 
> Neo Neverfull or Mon Mono Neverfull



What! Not the Trevi!?

Pleaty

W bag or SC pm?


----------



## mzbrown1103

W bag

Special order Trevi GM in DA or limited edition Lusaka speedy 30?


----------



## for3v3rz

mzbrown1103 said:


> W bag
> 
> Special order Trevi GM in DA or limited edition Lusaka speedy 30?


 
Trevi in DA

Artsy in DA or Artsy in Mono?


----------



## Cricket123

Mono Artsy

Epi Noe or Mono Metis?


----------



## ivy1026

mono metis!!

empreinte speedy 25 or lumi pm?


----------



## mghilton

Empriente speedy 25

Westminster pm or Verona pm


----------



## vhenna

mghilton said:


> Westminster pm or Verona pm



Westminster pm.

Neo Neverfull in Fuchsia or a regular monogram Neverfull?


----------



## Weekend shopper

vhenna said:


> Westminster pm.
> 
> Neo Neverfull in Fuchsia or a regular monogram Neverfull?



Regular mono NF

Mono Artsy or Azur Artsy ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Weekend shopper said:


> Regular mono NF
> 
> Mono Artsy or Azur Artsy ?



Mono artsy!

Belmont or Evora?


----------



## clu13

Evora

Khaki Aviator Bag or Speedy Eclipse 28


----------



## lovemisa143

Speedy Eclipse 28!

Retiro PM or Neverfull MM DE?


----------



## spylove22

retiro pm
empreinte speedy 25 infini or aube?


----------



## cap

spylove22 said:


> retiro pm
> empreinte speedy 25 infini or aube?


Aube!!!       Bloomsbury pm or Pochette Metis ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette Metis 

Empreinte Lumi or Empreinte Artsy?


----------



## vhenna

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Empreinte Lumi or Empreinte Artsy?




Emp Artsy!

Saumur MM or Menilmontant PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saumur MM

Palermo pm or retiro pm?


----------



## Tot81

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Saumur MM
> 
> Palermo pm or retiro pm?


Retiro pm

Sully mm or speedy b 35


----------



## Bag2gal

speedy b 35

sistina wallet or rosebery wallet?

(hope nobody minds me asking about wallet instead of bag)


----------



## lovemisa143

Bag2gal said:


> speedy b 35
> 
> sistina wallet or rosebery wallet?
> 
> (hope nobody minds me asking about wallet instead of bag)



Rosebery wallet


Retiro PM or Delightful PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Retiro pm

Delightful mm or mono NF mm?


----------



## Hermancat

lovemisa143 said:


> Rosebery wallet
> 
> 
> Retiro PM or Delightful PM?


Delightful PM

Old school choice here....Cabas Mezzo or Cabas Piano?


----------



## Hermancat

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro pm
> 
> Delightful mm or mono NF mm?


OK sorry late on clicking the post button...

Delightful MM

Now...........Cabas Mezzo or Cabas Piano?


----------



## luvspurses

cabas mezzo

neverfull gm azur or neo neverfull gm mimosa?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NF GM mimosa! 

Vernis Montana or vernis brea?


----------



## fightthesunrise

Vernis Montana! 

Monogram Canvas SC or Monogram Canvas Keepall 45?


----------



## Hermancat

fightthesunrise said:


> Vernis Montana!
> 
> Monogram Canvas SC or Monogram Canvas Keepall 45?


Keepall 45!

Speedy Roses or Speedy Kusama?


----------



## lovemisa143

Hermancat said:


> Keepall 45!
> 
> Speedy Roses or Speedy Kusama?



Speedy Roses!

Tivoli Pm or Speedy 30 DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE speedy

Mono alma or DE Alma?


----------



## lovemisa143

DE Alma


Stresa PM Mono or Stresa PM DA?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono stresa pm

Mon mono NF or mon mono speedy?


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono stresa pm
> 
> Mon mono NF or mon mono speedy?



Mon mono nf

De nf gm or de nf mm?


----------



## Zombie Girl

lil*miz*vixen said:


> Mon mono nf
> 
> De nf gm or de nf mm?


 

GM - so versatile! 


Wallet: Zippy compact or Alexandra?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Zombie Girl said:


> GM - so versatile!
> 
> 
> Wallet: Zippy compact or Alexandra?



Alexandra 

DE speedy B or azur speedy B?


----------



## Almond_Joy

DE speedy B or azur speedy B?[/QUOTE]

DE speedy B! 

Empreinte Speedy 25 Grenat or Empreinte Fasinante Grenat?!


----------



## klatte

Almond_Joy said:


> DE speedy B!
> 
> Empreinte Speedy 25 Grenat or Empreinte Fasinante Grenat?!



Empreinte Speedy 25!

Neverfull Mon Monogram or Neo Neverfull?


----------



## Baglady777

Neo neverfull!

Pallas saffron or pochette metis?


----------



## esem.shaw

pallas safron

chain louise or montana with strap


----------



## clu13

Chain Louise

Mon mono neverfull or mon mono speedy b


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mon mono NF

Empreinte Lumi pm or  Empreinte Artsy?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono NF
> 
> Empreinte Lumi pm or  Empreinte Artsy?



Lumi PM 



Hoxton GM/PM or Favorite MM


----------



## sbuxaddict

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Lumi PM
> 
> 
> 
> Hoxton GM/PM or Favorite MM




Favorite MM

Neo NF or Epi NF?


----------



## Butterlite

Neo NF

Toiletry 26 or or mono pochette nm


----------



## mrs moulds

Toiletry 26


The " W " bag or Alma


----------



## lovemisa143

Alma


Alma mono or Speedy 25 mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Favorite MM!

Westminster GM or Portobello GM?


----------



## lovemisa143

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Favorite MM!
> 
> Westminster GM or Portobello GM?



Westminster GM

Alma mono or Speedy 25 mono?


----------



## caligonmama

lovemisa143 said:


> Westminster GM
> 
> Alma mono or Speedy 25 mono?



Alma mono

Estrela or Evora?


----------



## atlgirl

Evora

W Tote or Empreinte Speedy B 25


----------



## lovemisa143

atlgirl said:


> Evora
> 
> W Tote or Empreinte Speedy B 25



Empreinte Speedy B 25


Speedy 25 mono or Speedy 25 DA?


----------



## pereisu

lovemisa143 said:


> Empreinte Speedy B 25
> 
> 
> Speedy 25 mono or Speedy 25 DA?



Speedy 25 mono

Damier Azur Neverfull or Damier Azur Galliera?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pereisu said:


> Speedy 25 mono
> 
> Damier Azur Neverfull or Damier Azur Galliera?



This is a hard one, I like them both!!
Azur Galliera

Westminster GM or Evora MM?


----------



## Charmie

Westminster. 

Pallas or W tote?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

W tote

Delightful GM or Delightful MM?


----------



## samoXenina

LVlvoe_bug said:


> W tote
> 
> Delightful GM or Delightful MM?



Delightful MM

Delightful MM or Neverfull GM


----------



## lovemisa143

samoXenina said:


> Delightful MM
> 
> Delightful MM or Neverfull GM



Neverfull GM



Alma DE or Tivoli PM?


----------



## DonnaHawk

lovemisa143 said:


> Neverfull GM
> 
> 
> 
> Alma DE or Tivoli PM
> 
> Tivoli pm
> 
> W bag.....or Metis ( either momo or emp)


----------



## Miss Bel Air

W bag


Rivington GM or Westminster GM?


----------



## lovemisa143

Westminster GM

Speedy 30 DE or Delightful PM


----------



## LVgirly

Speedy 30 DE

Eclipse speedy 28 or Mono speedy 20


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVgirly said:


> Speedy 30 DE
> 
> Eclipse speedy 28 or Mono speedy 20



Eclipse speedy!

Totally mm or mono Neverfull MM?


----------



## Livelycheese

Totally mm!!!

Ixia Pm noir or Ixia Pm Fumee? (Lol, I am trying to decide on the colour)


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

qich0831 said:


> Totally mm!!!
> 
> Ixia Pm noir or Ixia Pm Fumee? (Lol, I am trying to decide on the colour)


Ixia PM in Noir.... tough choice!   Beautiful bag....

Artsy MM in Empreinte or Mahina L?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Ixia PM in Noir.... tough choice!   Beautiful bag....
> 
> Artsy MM in Empreinte or Mahina L?



I had to answer this one! These two bags sounds familiar..
Artsy MM!!

Vernis alma pm or epi alma pm ?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I had to answer this one! These two bags sounds familiar..
> Artsy MM!!
> 
> Vernis alma pm or epi alma pm ?



Vernis alma pm!

Artsy MM or Trevi PM


----------



## pikes9

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Vernis alma pm!
> 
> Artsy MM or Trevi PM



Trevi Pm

Portobello GM or epi Noe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Portobello GM!

Ikat NF or Roses NF?


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

Roses NF

Vernis sunset blvd or Eva DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE Eva

Mono Favorite MM or Huxton GM?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE Eva
> 
> Mono Favorite MM or Huxton GM?



Mono Favorite mm!       Tivoli pm or Speedy 30 ?


----------



## rainy1

Speedy 30

Mon mono neverfull or mon mono speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mon mono NF!

Evora  MM or Portobello GM?


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

Portobello GM


Neverfull GM azur or mono?


----------



## atlgirl

Mono Neverfull GM

Metis Pochette or Odeon PM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette Metis

Sully MM or Mono Metis?


----------



## tinabug74

Sully MM


Speedy 30 DE or Neverfull MM DE?


----------



## Charmie

Neverfull mm de

W or SC?


----------



## AnnCha

W!


Menilmontant PM or Tivoli PM?


----------



## pereisu

AnnCha said:


> W!
> 
> 
> Menilmontant PM or Tivoli PM?




Menilmontant PM!

Totally MM or Delightful MM?


----------



## luvspurses

pereisu said:


> Menilmontant PM!
> 
> Totally MM or Delightful MM?


totally mm!

da nf gm or de nf gm?


----------



## viewwing

Da nf gm. 
Speedy b 25 ebene or black epi brea mm?


----------



## luvspurses

speedy b 25 ebene!

insolite coin or zcp?


----------



## miss LVis

zcp

trevi or alma?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Trevi!
Sully mm or Artsy mm?


----------



## Charmie

Sully mm

Evora or nf gm?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Charmie said:


> Sully mm
> 
> Evora or nf gm?



NF GM

Marylebone GM or a Portobello GM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Marylebone GM!

Sully MM or Totally MM?


----------



## lillywillowbug

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Marylebone GM!
> 
> Sully MM or Totally MM?




totally mm

Mon monogram speedy b 30 or mon monogram NF mm?


----------



## Charmie

Mon monogram nf mm

Hoxton pm or favorite mono pm?


----------



## cap

Charmie said:


> Mon monogram nf mm
> 
> Hoxton pm or favorite mono pm?


  Favorite mono pm!!!!            Alma bb Amarante or  Rossmore mm Amarante?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Amarante alma bb!

vernis Brea or epi brea?


----------



## GossiipGF

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Amarante alma bb!
> 
> vernis Brea or epi brea?





vernis brea 


Metis or Palermo pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Metis!!
Empreinte Fascinante or Empreinte Citadine pm?


----------



## viewwing

Empriente Fascinante! 
Speedy b DE 25 or black epi brea?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi brea!

Metis or mono Artsy MM?


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi brea!
> 
> Metis or mono Artsy MM?



Artsy mm

Empriente speedy 25 or de nf gm?


----------



## atlgirl

Empriente speedy 25

Mono Artsy or Sully MM


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Mono Artsy 

Empreinte Metis or Empreinte Lumineuse PM


----------



## lovemisa143

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Mono Artsy
> 
> Empreinte Metis or Empreinte Lumineuse PM



Empreinte Lumineuse PM 		

Delightful PM or NF DE MM?


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

NF de mm

Delightful gm or totally mm?


----------



## ivy1026

lil*miz*vixen said:


> NF de mm
> 
> Delightful gm or totally mm?



Delightful gm

Vernis alma bb or epi noe bb?


----------



## JJbear

ivy1026 said:


> Delightful gm
> 
> 
> 
> Vernis alma bb or epi noe bb?




Vernis alma bb because of the zipper. And I love all the vernis colours right now!

Vernis alma or epi alma?


----------



## Charmie

JJbear said:


> Vernis alma bb because of the zipper. And I love all the vernis colours right now!
> 
> Vernis alma or epi alma?


Epi alma

Pont Neuf or Mirabeau?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pont neuf

Epi electric alma noir or Mono Totally MM?


----------



## Beg4Bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pont neuf
> 
> Epi electric alma noir or Mono Totally MM?




Epi Electric (anything) alma 

Sevigne clutch (epi electric) or Louise Clutch ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louise clutch ....

Epi alma pm or epi electric alma pm?


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

Epi Alma pm


Neverfull Azur GM or Speedy Azur 35


----------



## ivy1026

Ms Moneypenny said:


> Epi Alma pm
> 
> 
> Neverfull Azur GM or Speedy Azur 35



Neverfull azur gm

Epi cosmetic pouch or mono cosmetic pouch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono cosmetic pouch.....

Sully MM or Pallas?


----------



## Weekend shopper

Pallas

Mono Speedy 30 or Damier Ebene Speedy 30?


----------



## lvlouis

Ebene 30

Brea or alma?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Brea

Vernis Alma or Vernis Montana?


----------



## Zombie Girl

Vernis Alma!

Port or Sully?


----------



## blumster

port!!
galliera pm azur (preloved) or neverfull mm azur?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Galleria PM azur

Pallas or mono Totally MM?


----------



## Samantha S

Mono totally mm.

Palermo or neverful mm?


----------



## Charmie

Samantha S said:


> Mono totally mm.
> 
> Palermo or neverful mm?


Palermo

Olympe or W?


----------



## feebee456

Charmie said:


> Palermo
> 
> Olympe or W?


w
what about belmont or new idole


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Idole 

Mono Metis or mono Totally MM?


----------



## drspock7

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Idole
> 
> Mono Metis or mono Totally MM?




Totally MM

This New Noe 2014



Or this...Neverfull Azur GM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Totally MM

Azur artsy or Azur Evora?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Totally MM
> 
> Azur artsy or Azur Evora?


azur artsy!

alma bb rose indian or pochette metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> azur artsy!
> 
> alma bb rose indian or pochette metis?



Pochette Metis!

DE Trevi or W bag?


----------



## Cathcatty

Def pochette métis &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Allla

DesigningStyle said:


> Popincourt Long!"crossbody type"
> 
> Neverfull MM
> or
> Delightful MM


Never full MM

Speedy 30 Empriente or Artsy Empriente


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy

Totally MM or Westminster GM?


----------



## Charmie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy
> 
> Totally MM or Westminster GM?


Totally mm

Montaigne or marais?


----------



## marcott2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Idole
> 
> Mono Metis or mono Totally MM?


 mono metis


----------



## marcott2

Empreinte curiuose wallet or secrect compact wallet/ both infini?


----------



## atlgirl

Empreinte curieuse

Mono Artsy or Sully MM


----------



## marcott2

atlgirl said:


> Empreinte curieuse
> 
> Mono Artsy or Sully MM


 
thanks for opinion! 
mono artsy for hands down!!!


----------



## atlgirl

marcott2 said:


> thanks for opinion!
> mono artsy for hands down!!!




Your welcome- love the extra pouch! Thanks for your opinion. I having been driving myself crazy for the past month on which one to get


----------



## miss LVis

secret long wallet empreinte, or zippy wallet empreinte?


----------



## img

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy
> 
> Totally MM or Westminster GM?



Since I have Totally MM already, I have to say Westminister GM.

Speedy B DE or Mon Mono Speedy B?


----------



## overindulged

Speedy B DE 


I hope I'm not repeating because I didn't read all 95 pages.....


Galliera or Delightful?


----------



## tinabug74

Galliera

Pochette NM or mini-pochette?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

tinabug74 said:


> Galliera
> 
> Pochette NM or mini-pochette?



Alma PM or Alma BB


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb

W bag or W pochette?


----------



## atlgirl

W Bag

Mono Arsty or Pallas?


----------



## Almond_Joy

atlgirl said:


> W Bag
> 
> Mono Arsty or Pallas?



Pallas

Empreinte Speedy 25 Grenat or Amethyst?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

Almond_Joy said:


> Pallas
> 
> Empreinte Speedy 25 Grenat or Amethyst?



Amethyst

Alma PM or Artsy Mono


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono artsy

Marylebone GM or DE NF GM?


----------



## poshmommy

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Amethyst
> 
> Alma PM or Artsy Mono



Artsy mono


W pm in noir veau cachemire or Capucines in magnolia?


----------



## kina.strickland

The new Artsy mm in Noir (black) in March and New Alma MM Damier Ebene in Feburary!!


----------



## lvloverseattle

miss LVis said:


> secret long wallet empreinte, or zippy wallet empreinte?


 I have the zippy and have no regrets - simply love the zippy!


----------



## Almond_Joy

poshmommy said:


> Artsy mono
> 
> 
> W pm in noir veau cachemire or Capucines in magnolia?



W pm

Zippy Coin Purse or Coeur Coin Purse?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Zippy coin purse

W pochette or Pallas pochette?


----------



## MainlyBailey

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Zippy coin purse
> 
> W pochette or Pallas pochette?




W pochette

SC PM or empreinte speedy?


----------



## poshmommy

mzhurshie said:


> W pochette
> 
> SC PM or empreinte speedy?



That's hard!  Can I ask color?


----------



## luvspurses

poshmommy said:


> That's hard!  Can I ask color?


empreinte speedy!

neverfull gm de or marylebone gm?


----------



## lovemisa143

luvspurses said:


> empreinte speedy!
> 
> neverfull gm de or marylebone gm?



Neverfull GM DE!


Neverfull MM DE or Speedy 30 DE?


----------



## atlgirl

lovemisa143 said:


> Neverfull GM DE!
> 
> 
> Neverfull MM DE or Speedy 30 DE?



Neverfull MM DE

Bloomsbury PM or Odeon PM?


----------



## momof3boyz

atlgirl said:


> Neverfull MM DE
> 
> Bloomsbury PM or Odeon PM?



Bloomsbury pm!!!                   Alma Epi Fuchsia bb or pm?


----------



## pikes9

momof3boyz said:


> Bloomsbury pm!!!                   Alma Epi Fuchsia bb or pm?



Alma bb!

Portobello GM or Alma bb epi ivory?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Portobello GM

Mono totally MM or mono Metis?


----------



## cap

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Portobello GM
> 
> Mono totally MM or mono Metis?


 Mono Metis!!!!!!  Eva Damier Ebene or Pochette nm Pomme d Amour?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

cap said:


> Mono Metis!!!!!!  Eva Damier Ebene or Pochette nm Pomme d Amour?



Pochette! 

Alma PM vernis (pomme D'amour) or Alma PM Epi Figue (purple)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pomme vernis alma pm!

Pallas or Olympe?


----------



## marcott2

ok, here are my current dilemmas I need opinions on. 
Preloved Neverfull GM damier ebene with 3 small light stains inside, otherwise mint - 600.00
Batignolles Horizonal Mint- 500.00
or 
Keepall 50 Bandelier with strap, mint- 600.00

help!!!!  TIA!


----------



## momof3boyz

marcott2 said:


> ok, here are my current dilemmas I need opinions on.
> Preloved Neverfull GM damier ebene with 3 small light stains inside, otherwise mint - 600.00
> Batignolles Horizonal Mint- 500.00
> or
> Keepall 50 Bandelier with strap, mint- 600.00
> 
> help!!!!  TIA!



Neverfull gm!!!


----------



## Charmie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pomme vernis alma pm!
> 
> Pallas or Olympe?


Pallas

Marais or Montaigne?


----------



## MainlyBailey

poshmommy said:


> That's hard!  Can I ask color?




Black speedy sc pm vs. emp speedy in infini


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mzhurshie said:


> Black speedy sc pm vs. emp speedy in infini



Emp speedy in Infini!

DE Trevi pm or Pallas?


----------



## eyecandy09

Pallas! 

Bloomsbury PM or Pochette Metis? =)


----------



## MissPrissChris

Evora damier ebene gm &#128525;


----------



## Almond_Joy

eyecandy09 said:


> Pallas!
> 
> Bloomsbury PM or Pochette Metis? =)



Pochette Metis! 

Empreinte Speedy 30 or Empreinte Metis?


----------



## Zombie Girl

Almond_Joy said:


> Pochette Metis!
> 
> Empreinte Speedy 30 or Empreinte Metis?



Speedy!!


Sully MM or  Mini Pochette & Tapage bag charm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sully MM

Azur Artsy MM or Azur Totally MM?


----------



## MainlyBailey

Almond_Joy said:


> Pochette Metis!
> 
> Empreinte Speedy 30 or Empreinte Metis?




Emp metis. 

Although I'm dying for the emp speedy, I wouldn't give up my emp metis for it!

Emp Lumi or emp speedy 30 (any color)?


----------



## AnotherHandbag

Emp Lumi or emp speedy 30 (any color)?[/QUOTE]


Emp speedy 30 

Marais or Noe


----------



## Almond_Joy

AnotherHandbag said:


> Emp Lumi or emp speedy 30 (any color)?




Emp speedy 30 

Marais or Noe[/QUOTE]

Marais!!!

Marais or Empreinte Speedy 30?


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Almond_Joy said:


> Emp speedy 30
> 
> Marais or Noe



Marais!!!

Marais or Empreinte Speedy 30?[/QUOTE]
Empreinte Speedy 30

W bag or SC PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

W bag or SC PM?

W bag!

Empreinte Artsy or a Empreinte Lumi?


----------



## poshmommy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> W bag or SC PM?
> 
> W bag!
> 
> Empreinte Artsy or a Empreinte Lumi?



Empreinte Artsy


Empreinte speedy 25 in celeste or SC BB speedy in purple?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Empreinte speedy 25 in celeste


Montana or Alma Pm in vernis


----------



## Almond_Joy

Montana

Empreinte Speedy 30 or Empreinte Marais


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Empreinte Speedy 30 

Pegase 55 or Pegase 55 Business


----------



## Allla

Delightful ( I already have a Neverfull )

Bloomsbury DE or Artsy monogram


----------



## Daveblack

Not into the new bags, would love a vintage Keepall, looks so nice with the patina.


----------



## lvmhgirl

Allla said:


> Delightful ( I already have a Neverfull )
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomsbury DE or Artsy monogram




Bloomsbury DE! 

Mono Métis Hobo or Métis Pochette?


----------



## loveglitzer

lvmhgirl said:


> Bloomsbury DE!
> 
> Mono Métis Hobo or Métis Pochette?


Metis Pochette !!

Besace Rosebery or Cabas Rosebery?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

loveglitzer said:


> Metis Pochette !!
> 
> Besace Rosebery or Cabas Rosebery?




Besace rosebery 

Mon mono NF or YK NF ?


----------



## pikes9

ayutilovesGST said:


> Besace rosebery
> 
> Mon mono NF or YK NF ?



Mon Mono NF

Alma bb epi black or Alma bb vernis rose angelique???


----------



## callieporsche

This game is so cute.. been running for more than 3 years 

Vernis rose angelique

noe pm or nf pm?


----------



## mrs magoo

pikes9 said:


> Mon Mono NF
> 
> Alma bb epi black or Alma bb vernis rose angelique???


Epi black.
Alma pm epi black or saphir?


----------



## eyecandy09

Black!

Eden PM or Pochette Metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette Metis!

Empreinte cosmetic pouch or mono cosmetic pouch?


----------



## MamaLi

Empreinte!

Mono NF GM or mono Montaigne GM?


----------



## fightthesunrise

Mono NF GM

DE Speedy 30 or DE Speedy B 30?


----------



## VickiMcB

fightthesunrise said:


> Mono NF GM
> 
> DE Speedy 30 or DE Speedy B 30?




Speedy (Non-B)

Neverfull MM DE or Marylebone PM?


----------



## Francis T

VickiMcB said:


> Speedy (Non-B)
> 
> Neverfull MM DE or Marylebone PM?



Marylebone. 

Totally monogram pm or metis pochette


----------



## lvmhgirl

> Originally Posted by Francis T
> 
> Totally monogram pm or metis pochette




Metis pochette! 

Speedy Empreinte in Earth or Infini?


----------



## mrs magoo

Francis T said:


> Marylebone.
> 
> Totally monogram pm or metis pochette


Metis pochette (not a fan of the totally).

DA NF MM or epi black alma PM ?
 (I know they are completely different bag but this is such a funny crazy game!)


----------



## marcott2

Francis T said:


> Marylebone.
> 
> Totally monogram pm or metis pochette


Totally monogram pm; secret compact wallet empreinte infini or curieuse long wallet empreiente infinit?


----------



## marcott2

lvmhgirl said:


> Metis pochette!
> 
> Speedy Empreinte in Earth or Infini?


infini!
empriente wallet OR Neverfull damier ebene GM?


----------



## lasvegasann

marcott2 said:


> infini!
> empriente wallet OR Neverfull damier ebene GM?


neverfull damier ebene gm

delightful mm or delightful pm


----------



## marcott2

lasvegasann said:


> neverfull damier ebene gm
> 
> delightful mm or delightful pm


delightful MM!
secret compact wallet or curieuse wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Curieuse wallet!

Mono Metis or Empreinte Metis?


----------



## marcott2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Curieuse wallet!
> 
> Mono Metis or Empreinte Metis?


mono metis, I have it. love!
curieuse wallet or neverfull gm damier ebene. (im doing this exchange today if it kills me, need help with final decisions)


----------



## TooManyWantMore

marcott2 said:


> mono metis, I have it. love!
> curieuse wallet or neverfull gm damier ebene. (im doing this exchange today if it kills me, need help with final decisions)



Wallet. 

Neverfull MM in DA or DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NF MM DE!

Empreinte Citadine or Empreinte Artsy?


----------



## marcott2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> NF MM DE!
> 
> Empreinte Citadine or Empreinte Artsy?


artsy.
curieuse wallet over damier neverfull ebene GM?


----------



## marcott2

toomanywantmore said:


> wallet.
> 
> Neverfull mm in da or de?


de. Wallet over neverfull?


----------



## Francis T

lvmhgirl said:


> Metis pochette!
> 
> Speedy Empreinte in Earth or Infini?



Infini



mrs magoo said:


> Metis pochette (not a fan of the totally).
> 
> DA NF MM or epi black alma PM ?
> (I know they are completely different bag but this is such a funny crazy game!)



Epi black alma pm (I have the blue one, classic and stylish)


----------



## Francis T

marcott2 said:


> de. Wallet over neverfull?



Wallet DE


----------



## TooManyWantMore

marcott2 said:


> de. Wallet over neverfull?



In Empreinte? 
Neverfull in DE or Marylebone PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

TooManyWantMore said:


> In Empreinte?
> Neverfull in DE or Marylebone PM?


DE Neverfull!

Empreinte speedy in aurore or Empreinte speedy in Grenat?


----------



## Brasileiro

Speedy Emp Grenat 

Neverfull Kusama or Neverfull Rayures?


----------



## marcott2

brasileiro said:


> speedy emp grenat
> 
> neverfull kusama or neverfull rayures?


neverfull rayures!!!
Empriente curieuse long wallet or secrect compact wallet?


----------



## poshmommy

marcott2 said:


> neverfull rayures!!!
> Empriente curieuse long wallet or secrect compact wallet?



Empriente curieuse long wallet.  (Love mine!!)

Citron epi alma pm or celeste speedy 25 (both suppose to be discontinued)


----------



## Brasileiro

Emp ceuieuse long wallet

Alma gm in epi ivory, or Alma bb in epi black.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb in epi black

Mono Metis or pochette Metis?


----------



## Brasileiro

Sorry! I'll do yours 
Ill do the clasic mono speedy 25 if I had to buy one before they discontinue.

The W in monogram and black. Or the w in yellow?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

W in monogram/black

Emp speedy in grenat or Olympe?


----------



## marcott2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> W in monogram/black
> 
> Emp speedy in grenat or Olympe?


GRENAT.


Neverfull MOno GM or preloved MINT Batignolles Horizontal?


----------



## mrs magoo

marcott2 said:


> GRENAT.
> 
> 
> Neverfull MOno GM or preloved MINT Batignolles Horizontal?


Batignolle. 
Epi alma pm in black or indigo?


----------



## marcott2

mrs magoo said:


> Batignolle.
> Epi alma pm in black or indigo?


epi black!
batignolles horizontal preloved mint or neverfull GM damier ebene?


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

marcott2 said:


> epi black!
> batignolles horizontal preloved mint or neverfull GM damier ebene?


NF GM DE ~
Pouchette Metis OR Bloomsbury?


----------



## LVMom07

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> NF GM DE ~
> Pouchette Metis OR Bloomsbury?


Bloomsbury!!
Alma bb epi fuchsia or Pochette nm Pomme d amour ?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

LVMom07 said:


> Bloomsbury!!
> 
> Alma bb epi fuchsia or Pochette nm Pomme d amour ?




Alma bb epi fuchsia!!! 

Artsy empriente or w bag ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ayutilovesGST said:


> Alma bb epi fuchsia!!!
> 
> Artsy empriente or w bag ?



both!!

Trevi pm or DE Speedy B?


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

LVlvoe_bug said:


> both!!
> 
> Trevi pm or DE Speedy B?


Trevi PM!

Empreinte Metis or Empreinte Artsy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Trevi PM!
> 
> Empreinte Metis or Empreinte Artsy?



Empreinte Metis!

Empreinte speedy in aurore or empreinte Speedy in grenat? (trying to pick between these colors before the increase!)


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte Metis!
> 
> Empreinte speedy in aurore or empreinte Speedy in grenat? (trying to pick between these colors before the increase!)



Definitely the Grenat ~ color is TDF!!!

Portobello GM OR Marylebone GM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Definitely the Grenat ~ color is TDF!!!
> 
> Portobello GM OR Marylebone GM?



Marylebone GM!

Sully MM or Totally MM?


----------



## Almond_Joy

Sully MM


Empreinte Speedy Grenat or Empreinte Speedy Amethyst?


----------



## momof3boyz

Almond_Joy said:


> Sully MM
> 
> 
> Empreinte Speedy Grenat or Empreinte Speedy Amethyst?



Empreinte speedy amethyst !!!    Alma pm Damier Ebene or Epi Fucshia?


----------



## atlgirl

Epi Fuschia!

Pallas or W Bag?


----------



## ivy1026

atlgirl said:


> Epi Fuschia!
> 
> Pallas or W Bag?


 

Pallas!

Mono Favorite MM or Vernis Ana?


----------



## LVMom07

ivy1026 said:


> Pallas!
> 
> Mono Favorite MM or Vernis Ana?


Mono Favorite!!
Epi Alma bb or pm , fuchsia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi alma bb!

Mono Speedy B or Azur speedy B?


----------



## marcott2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi alma bb!
> 
> Mono Speedy B or Azur speedy B?


mono speedy B!


neverfull damier ebene GM OR empriente secret compact wallet infini?


----------



## atlgirl

Neverfull DE GM

Empreinte speedy 25 or Pallas?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emp speedy!!

Vernis alma bb pomme or Emp speedy grenat? (I'm trying to decide)..


----------



## Almond_Joy

Empreinte Speedy Grenat! 

Empreinte Fascinate or Alma Vernis PM?


----------



## marcott2

Almond_Joy said:


> Empreinte Speedy Grenat!
> 
> Empreinte Fascinate or Alma Vernis PM?


alma vernis PM!


----------



## marcott2

marcott2 said:


> alma vernis PM!



secret compact empriente wallet infini OR curieuse long wallet?


----------



## theweimsmom

marcott2 said:


> secret compact empriente wallet infini OR curieuse long wallet?


secret compact empriente wallet infini


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

marcott2 said:


> secret compact empriente wallet infini OR curieuse long wallet?



Curieuse long wallet!

Emp speedy in aurore or Emp speedy in Infini?


----------



## theweimsmom

theweimsmom said:


> secret compact empriente wallet infini


LVlove bug got to me before I could type Fascinate or Vernis Chaine wallet!


----------



## phxlvlove84

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Curieuse long wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> Emp speedy in aurore or Emp speedy in Infini?




Emp speedy in aurore


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

theweimsmom said:


> LVlove bug got to me before I could type Fascinate or Vernis Chaine wallet!



Ops, sorry! Fascinate!

Delightful MM or Neverful MM?


----------



## marcott2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ops, sorry! Fascinate!
> 
> Delightful MM or Neverful MM?




neverfull MM!!!


----------



## marcott2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ops, sorry! Fascinate!
> 
> Delightful MM or Neverful MM?


oh.....again
neverfull MM....


secrect compact neige or infini?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Infini!

Pochette W or pochette Ascot?


----------



## lifestylekitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Infini!
> 
> Pochette W or pochette Ascot?


pochette ascot


----------



## marcott2

empriente secrect compact wallet infini OR monogram insolite organizer?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

marcott2 said:


> empriente secrect compact wallet infini OR monogram insolite organizer?



Mono insolite organizer..I have the insolite  wallet and LVoe it...

Vernis alma in pomme or w pochette?


----------



## marcott2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono insolite organizer..I have the insolite  wallet and LVoe it...
> 
> Vernis alma in pomme or w pochette?




vernis alma pomme!!!


this is one for ya......




neverfull damier ebene GM OR insolite organizer wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

marcott2 said:


> vernis alma pomme!!!
> 
> 
> this is one for ya......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neverfull damier ebene GM OR insolite organizer wallet?



NF DE GM!

Odeon pm or Bloomsbury pm?


----------



## marcott2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> NF DE GM!
> 
> Odeon pm or Bloomsbury pm?




im just going to have to give in, get rid of that lovely secret compact wallet in exchange for the neverfull ebene GM, all there is to it. 


and the Bloomsbury, LOVE IT.


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

Tivoli GM or Alma vernis pm


----------



## lillywillowbug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Tivoli GM or Alma vernis pm




Alma vernis pm

Empreinte speedy b 25 in infini or mon mono NF MM and mono speedy B 30?


----------



## parisianne_chic

empreinte

sweetheart monogram zcp or empreinte zcp?


----------



## fightthesunrise

parisianne_chic said:


> empreinte
> 
> 
> 
> sweetheart monogram zcp or empreinte zcp?




Empreinte zcp

Noir epi electric alma GM or amarante vernis alma GM?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

fightthesunrise said:


> Empreinte zcp
> 
> Noir epi electric alma GM or amarante vernis alma GM?



This is a tough one!

Vernis!!

Tivoli GM or mono Artsy MM


----------



## Rani

Tivoli GM

Speedy b 30 de or Marylebone PM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy b!

Marais bb or Montaigne bb?


----------



## marcott2

lvlvoe_bug said:


> speedy b!
> 
> Marais bb or montaigne bb?





montaigne bb!


Artsy mono mm or neverfull damier ebene gm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono artsy!

Trevi pm or Evora MM?


----------



## MainlyBailey

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono artsy!
> 
> Trevi pm or Evora MM?




Evora mm!

Empreinte Lumi or empreinte metis?


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

mzhurshie said:


> Evora mm!
> 
> Empreinte Lumi or empreinte metis?


Empreinte Lumi!

SC PM or Mahina L?


----------



## momof3boyz

mzhurshie said:


> Evora mm!
> 
> Empreinte Lumi or empreinte metis?


 Lumi!
Damier Ebene Eva or Pochette nm Vernis Pomme ?


----------



## atlgirl

DE Eva!

Metis pochette or Bloomsbury PM?


----------



## midnightman

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Empreinte Lumi!
> 
> SC PM or Mahina L?



SC alllll day

Braza in Damier Cobalt or Damier Infini Braza?


----------



## Almond_Joy

atlgirl said:


> DE Eva!
> 
> Metis pochette or Bloomsbury PM?



Metis Pochette


Damier Couleur Mobil or Empreinte Speedy?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

Almond_Joy said:


> Metis Pochette
> 
> 
> Damier Couleur Mobil or Empreinte Speedy?



Emp speedy 

Delightful MM or Alma Vernis Pomme PM


----------



## JeweLVoe

theweimsmom said:


> LVlove bug got to me before I could type Fascinate or Vernis Chaine wallet!




Fascinate 

Alma pm rose ~ (light pink) or evora mm


----------



## TooManyWantMore

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Emp speedy
> 
> Delightful MM or Alma Vernis Pomme PM


Alma PM in Pomme


JeweLVoe said:


> Fascinate
> 
> Alma pm rose ~ (light pink) or evora mm



Evora MM 

NF MM in DA and DE or Empreinte Speedy 25 in Orient?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy!

Sully MM or Retiro PM?


----------



## tinabug74

Sully MM!

Empreinte Artsy or Empreinte Speedy?


----------



## spyfytiffy

tinabug74 said:


> Sully MM!
> 
> Empreinte Artsy or Empreinte Speedy?



Empreinte Artsy!

Black Epi Petite Noe or Keepall B 50 DE?


----------



## JeweLVoe

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> Sully MM or Retiro PM?




Retro pm

Evora mm or emprente artsy


----------



## marcott2

jewelvoe said:


> retro pm
> 
> evora mm or emprente artsy




empriente artsy!


Artsy monogram or empreinte curieuse long wallet empreinte and emprein te secret compact wallet?


----------



## marcott2

artsy MM or delightful MM?


----------



## momof3boyz

marcott2 said:


> artsy MM or delightful MM?


 Delightful MM.
Speedy 30 monogram or Speedy 30 mon monogram ?


----------



## JeweLVoe

marcott2 said:


> empriente artsy!
> 
> 
> Artsy monogram or empreinte curieuse long wallet empreinte and emprein te secret compact wallet?




Secret compact wallet

Empriente artsy or Empriente speedy 25


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emp speedy!

Empreinte fascinate or W pochette?


----------



## midnightman

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Emp speedy!
> 
> Empreinte fascinate or W pochette?



The Fascinate


----------



## Butterlite

midnightman said:


> The Fascinate



Now you have to give 2 options...

Bosphore or spontini?


----------



## lovemisa143

Butterlite said:


> Now you have to give 2 options...
> 
> Bosphore or spontini?




Bosphore




Galliera PM Mono or Rivington PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Galleria PM!

Sully MM or Mono Artsy MM?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Galleria PM!
> 
> Sully MM or Mono Artsy MM?


 Sully MM !
Epi Alma bb fuchsia or Vernis Alma bb Pomme?


----------



## QTbebe

alma bb in vernis pomme

Vernis Alma bb or Epi Noe bb ?


----------



## lovemisa143

QTbebe said:


> alma bb in vernis pomme
> 
> Vernis Alma bb or Epi Noe bb ?




Vernis Alma BB!


Rivington PM or Speedy 30 DE?


----------



## marcott2

lovemisa143 said:


> Vernis Alma BB!
> 
> 
> Rivington PM or Speedy 30 DE?


speedy 30 DE!


metis monogram or artsy monogram?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono Metis!

Mono Artsy MM or Delightful MM?


----------



## QTbebe

mono artsy mm

speedy B 30 or Epi Neverfull MM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy b!

Empreinte Fascinante or W pochette?


----------



## lovemisa143

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy b!
> 
> Empreinte Fascinante or W pochette?




Empreinte Fascinante

Galliera PM Mono or Neverfull MM DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mono galleria pm!

emp speedy in aurore or emp speedy in grenat?


----------



## lovemisa143

LVlvoe_bug said:


> mono galleria pm!
> 
> emp speedy in aurore or emp speedy in grenat?




Emp Speedy in Aurore!!

Mono Galliera PM or DE Evora MM?


----------



## momof3boyz

lovemisa143 said:


> Emp Speedy in Aurore!!
> 
> Mono Galliera PM or DE Evora MM?


DE Evora MM!
DE Eva or DE Favorite ?


----------



## Zombie Girl

momof3boyz said:


> DE Evora MM!
> DE Eva or DE Favorite ?



DE Eva!

Mini Pochette or Bag charm?


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Bag charm

Totally or Artsy


----------



## lovemisa143

bagjunkie1997 said:


> Bag charm
> 
> Totally or Artsy




Artsy!


Galliera PM in Damier Azur or Galliera PM in Monogram?


----------



## callieporsche

lovemisa143 said:


> Artsy!
> 
> 
> Galliera PM in Damier Azur or Galliera PM in Monogram?


Monogram

Alma bb in epi or speedy b 25 mon monogram


----------



## momof3boyz

callieporsche said:


> Monogram
> 
> Alma bb in epi or speedy b 25 mon monogram


 Alma bb Epi!
 Bloomsbury pm or Odeon ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Alma bb Epi!
> Bloomsbury pm or Odeon ?



Bloomie PM!

Epi alma bb or vernis alma bb?


----------



## Pandoravuitton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bloomie PM!
> 
> Epi alma bb or vernis alma bb?



Vernis Alma BB

Marylebone DE GM or Neverfull MM DE


----------



## Tulip2

Pandoravuitton said:


> Vernis Alma BB
> 
> Marylebone DE GM or Neverfull MM DE



Marylebone DE GM

Favorite MM or Ana Vernis


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Tulip2 said:


> Marylebone DE GM
> 
> Favorite MM or Ana Vernis



Favorite MM!

Empreinte Lumi or Empreinte Artsy?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Emp Artsy

Original Mono Neverfull or Neo Neverfull


----------



## LVMom07

Markxmikesmom said:


> Emp Artsy
> 
> Original Mono Neverfull or Neo Neverfull


 Original Mono Neverfull!
Epi Pochette nm or Vernis Pochette nm ?


----------



## mmchav

LVMom07 said:


> Original Mono Neverfull!
> 
> Epi Pochette nm or Vernis Pochette nm ?




Vernis pochette nm

Mono métis or portobello DE GM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono Metis!!

Marylebone GM or Portobello GM?


----------



## Butterlite

Galliera PM monogram


Neverfull gm DE or Neverfull mm DA?


----------



## coachgirl555

Butterlite said:


> Galliera PM monogram
> 
> 
> Neverfull gm DE or Neverfull mm DA?


 
Neverfull gm DE

 ANTHEIA IXIA PM OR MAHINA XL


----------



## mmchav

coachgirl555 said:


> Neverfull gm DE
> 
> ANTHEIA IXIA PM OR MAHINA XL




Mahina


Chain louise or W?


----------



## lovemisa143

mmchav said:


> Mahina
> 
> 
> Chain louise or W?




W



Mono Galliera PM or Marylebone PM?


----------



## kina.strickland

I have both Marylebone GM or Portobello GM can't go wrong ladies & gents


----------



## kina.strickland

*and


----------



## lovemisa143

mmchav said:


> Mahina
> 
> 
> Chain louise or W?



W



Mono Galliera PM or Marylebone PM?


----------



## bellabird

Mono Galliera PM

Mono Delightful mm or Mono Sully


----------



## lovemisa143

bellabird said:


> Mono Galliera PM
> 
> Mono Delightful mm or Mono Sully




Mono Delightful MM


Marylebone PM or DE Neverfull MM


----------



## jenn805

De nf mm

Monty pm or thames gm mono


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Monty PM!

Mono Metis or Mono Artsy?


----------



## cap

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Monty PM!
> 
> Mono Metis or Mono Artsy?


  Mono Metis!
 Speedy b 30 monogram or Alma bb Epi Carmine ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

cap said:


> Mono Metis!
> Speedy b 30 monogram or Alma bb Epi Carmine ?



Mono speedy B!

Sully MM or delightful MM?


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono speedy B!
> 
> Sully MM or delightful MM?


Delightful MM!

Bloomsbury PM or Odeon PM?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Delightful MM!
> 
> Bloomsbury PM or Odeon PM?



Bloomsbury 

Trevi PM or Evora Mm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Markxmikesmom said:


> Bloomsbury
> 
> Trevi PM or Evora Mm



Trevi PM!

Mono Artsy or Azur Artsy?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Trevi PM!
> 
> Mono Artsy or Azur Artsy?



Mono Artsy

Emp Speedy 25 or Emp Speedy 30?


----------



## jenn805

Emp speedy 30

MC Black speedy 30 or MC white alma


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jenn805 said:


> Emp speedy 30
> 
> MC Black speedy 30 or MC white alma



MC black speedy!

Sully MM or Delightful MM?


----------



## Weekend shopper

Delightful MM

Damier Ebene GM Westminster or Damier Azure 35 Speedy?


----------



## sweetie2892

Weekend shopper said:


> Delightful MM
> 
> Damier Ebene GM Westminster or Damier Azure 35 Speedy?



Damier Azur speedy!

mono neverfull gm  or de neverfull gm


----------



## amrx87

sweetie2892 said:


> Damier Azur speedy!
> 
> mono neverfull gm  or de neverfull gm



mono neverfull gm!

mon mon zippy wallet or mon mono zippy organizer?!

expanding to wallets, hope im not rocking the boat hehe


----------



## LVMom07

amrx87 said:


> mono neverfull gm!
> 
> mon mon zippy wallet or mon mono zippy organizer?!
> 
> expanding to wallets, hope im not rocking the boat hehe


Mon mono zippy wallet!!   
Speedy b monogram or Metis Pochette ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Mon mono zippy wallet!!
> Speedy b monogram or Metis Pochette ?



Both!

Mono Totally MM or Sully MM?


----------



## Charmie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both!
> 
> Mono Totally MM or Sully MM?


Mono totally

Soffi or salina pm?


----------



## vevina

Already have nf mm
Alma BB


----------



## Rani

Charmie said:


> Mono totally
> 
> Soffi or salina pm?


NF mm


NF mm in de or Marylebone pm


----------



## lovemisa143

Rani said:


> NF mm
> 
> 
> NF mm in de or Marylebone pm



NF MM DE

Trevi PM or Evora PM?


----------



## LVMom07

lovemisa143 said:


> NF MM DE
> 
> Trevi PM or Evora PM?


 Trevi pm!
Tivoli pm or Speedy mono ?


----------



## sweetie2892

LVMom07 said:


> Trevi pm!
> Tivoli pm or Speedy mono ?



Speedy mono (preferably speedy b  )

Metis pochette or mono neverfull?


----------



## LVMom07

sweetie2892 said:


> Speedy mono (preferably speedy b  )
> 
> Metis pochette or mono neverfull?


 Metis Pochette!!!
 Favorite mono pm or Azur Eva ?


----------



## Weekend shopper

Favorite mono pm

Mono GM NF or Mono 35 Speedy?


----------



## vhenna

Weekend shopper said:


> Mono GM NF or Mono 35 Speedy?



Mono GM NF. 

Siracusa PM or Odeon PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Odeon PM!

Retiro pm or Estrela MM?


----------



## Livelycheese

Estrela MM

Chanel GST or LV Ixia Pm?


----------



## MissPrissChris

GST!!!

Lv speedy 25 or Metis hobo?


----------



## MNinVA

LV speedy 25

Chanel jumbo double flap or LV FASCINANTE



MissPrissChris said:


> GST!!!
> 
> Lv speedy 25 or Metis hobo?


----------



## Almond_Joy

Chanel Jumbo Double Flap! 


Monceau BB or Alma BB?


----------



## GGspice25

Monceau bb

brea mm vernis or artsy empreinte?


----------



## LVMom07

LVcollector20 said:


> Monceau bb
> 
> brea mm vernis or artsy empreinte?


 Brea mm Vernis!
Mini Pochette Azur or Pochette nm Azur ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mini pochette azur!

Epi electric alma bb or empreinte fascinante?


----------



## Catcher

Fascinante


Fascinante emp or Montaigne MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Fascinante !

Kusama speedy or Kusama NF?


----------



## Valentine2014

Kusama Speedy


----------



## Catcher

Kusama speedy!!


Kusama blue or Kusama red?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

Catcher said:


> Kusama blue or Kusama red?



Blue!

Neverfull MM DE or vernis alma pm in pomme


----------



## LVMom07

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Blue!
> 
> Neverfull MM DE or vernis alma pm in pomme


 Neverfull MM DE !
Azur Eva or Alma bb RA ?


----------



## bubblee

LVMom07 said:


> Neverfull MM DE !
> Azur Eva or Alma bb RA ?


Alma bb RA

Brea MM Epi Ivoire or Alma PM Epi Ivoire?


----------



## Zojx

The Alma PM Epi Ivorie! 

Speedy 30 or Speedy 25? (Mainly because I'm having a hard time choosing between them myself!)


----------



## Rose_Violet

Zojx said:


> The Alma PM Epi Ivorie!
> 
> Speedy 30 or Speedy 25? (Mainly because I'm having a hard time choosing between them myself!)




Speedy Emp 25 

Vernis chain wallet or Rossmore MM clutch ?


----------



## momof3boyz

Rose_Violet said:


> Speedy Emp 25
> 
> Vernis chain wallet or Rossmore MM clutch ?


 Vernis chain wallet!
Monogram Cosmetic case or Black MC cosmetic case ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Vernis chain wallet!
> Monogram Cosmetic case or Black MC cosmetic case ?



Black MC cosmetic case!

Retiro pm or Estrela pm?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Black MC cosmetic case!
> 
> Retiro pm or Estrela pm?




Estrela pm!


Neverfull MM & Eva Or Alma bb vernis


----------



## Allla

Out of the last two choices probably the Neverfull MM..

I'm lusting after the Speedy 30 in Empreinte Leather and once I decide on the colour I hope to purchase when I'm in New York later this month.

So help me please...

Speedy 30 in Empreinte leather....Colour Infini or Earth ?


----------



## Tulip2

Allla said:


> Out of the last two choices probably the Neverfull MM..
> 
> I'm lusting after the Speedy 30 in Empreinte Leather and once I decide on the colour I hope to purchase when I'm in New York later this month.
> 
> So help me please...
> 
> Speedy 30 in Empreinte leather....Colour Infini or Earth ?



Infini if you can still get it!

Ana or Brea Grand Bleu?


----------



## LVMom07

Tulip2 said:


> Infini if you can still get it!
> 
> Ana or Brea Grand Bleu?


  Brea Grand Bleu!
Azur Eva or Alma bb epi cyan ?


----------



## Almond_Joy

Alma bb epi cyan!

Alma bb vernis lilas or Empreinte fascinante amethyst?


----------



## vhenna

Almond_Joy said:


> Alma bb vernis lilas or Empreinte fascinante amethyst?




Fascinante 

Vernis clés - Amarante or Pomme?


----------



## breakfast@marys

Amarante 

Metis or Metis Pochette?


----------



## melovepurse

Metis Pochette

Montana Vernis Rose Indien or Speedy Empreinte 25 in Aube?


----------



## cap

melovepurse said:


> Metis Pochette
> 
> Montana Vernis Rose Indien or Speedy Empreinte 25 in Aube?


Speedy Empreinte 25!  
Alma bb Epi indigo or Alma bb Epi Electric?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb epi indigo....

Alma bb epi electric or alma pm epi electric?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb epi indigo....
> 
> Alma bb epi electric or alma pm epi electric?



Alma PM epi electric



Eva mono or Favorite mono


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Favorite mono

Rossmore or Ana


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Favorite Mono!

Epi alma bb or empreinte fascinante?


----------



## cap

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Favorite Mono!
> 
> Epi alma bb or empreinte fascinante?


 Epi Alma bb!!!
Alma bb Cyan or Alma bb Epi Electric ?


----------



## ivy1026

cap said:


> Epi Alma bb!!!
> Alma bb Cyan or Alma bb Epi Electric ?


 

alma bb cyan

favorite mono mm or vernis ana?


----------



## momof3boyz

ivy1026 said:


> alma bb cyan
> 
> favorite mono mm or vernis ana?


 Favorite mono!
Azur Eva or Azur Favorite ?  ( when it's launched April 1st )


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Azur Favorite

Rossmore or Ana????


----------



## Almond_Joy

Ana! 


Monceau BB or Ana???


----------



## GGspice25

monceau bb

artsy mm azur or speedy b 30 azur


----------



## BagsRLoVe

LVcollector20 said:


> monceau bb
> 
> artsy mm azur or speedy b 30 azur



Speedy B Azur

Mono Toiletry 19 or Mono Cosmetic Case (small size)


----------



## Almond_Joy

Mono Cosmetic Case!!!


Empreinte Amethyste Speedy 30 or Empreinte Amethyste Fascinante!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy amethyste!

Sully MM or retiro PM?


----------



## tndang

Delightful MM

Vernis Alma BB or Empriente Speedy 25 B?!


----------



## Baglady777

Marylebone.  
Pochette metis or hoxton?


----------



## Weekend shopper

Pochette Metis

Epi Alma GM in Fuchsia or Noir Artsy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Noir Artsy!

Westminster GM or Belmont?


----------



## Venessa84

Belmont!

Speedy B 30 in Amethyste or Brea MM in Lilas?


----------



## LitGeek

Venessa84 said:


> Belmont!
> 
> Speedy B 30 in Amethyste or Brea MM in Lilas?


Speedy B 30 in Amethyste

Fascinante or SC Slim Clutch GM?


----------



## momof3boyz

LitGeek said:


> Speedy B 30 in Amethyste
> 
> Fascinante or SC Slim Clutch GM?


 Fascinante!!
Cosmetic case in black MC or Epi Fuchsia ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Fascinante!!
> Cosmetic case in black MC or Epi Fuchsia ?



Black MC cosmetic pouch!

Mono insolite or mono sarah wallet?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

.


----------



## Almond_Joy

Mono insolite!


Empreinte Speedy 25 Citrine or Empreinte Speedy 30 Amethyste???


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Almond_Joy said:


> Mono insolite!
> 
> 
> Empreinte Speedy 25 Citrine or Empreinte Speedy 30 Amethyste???



Emp speedy amethyste!!

DE Trevi pm or DE totally MM?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Emp speedy amethyste!!
> 
> DE Trevi pm or DE totally MM?



Trevi PM! 

Montsouris GM or Montsouris MM


----------



## Trish0805

Montsouris MM



Artsy MM or Portobello MM


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Portobello! ^_^


Speedy DE or Speedy Mono (any size  )


----------



## LitGeek

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Portobello! ^_^
> 
> 
> Speedy DE or Speedy Mono (any size  )


Speedy b DE 30

Alma PM epi or Alma MM vernis?


----------



## LVMom07

LitGeek said:


> Speedy b DE 30
> 
> Alma PM epi or Alma MM vernis?


  Alma pm Epi!!!
Speedy b idylle Fusain or Speedy b Azur ?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVMom07 said:


> Alma pm Epi!!!
> Speedy b idylle Fusain or Speedy b Azur ?



Speedy B Azur


Menilmontant MM or PM


----------



## luvspurses

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Speedy B Azur
> 
> 
> Menilmontant MM or PM


speedy b azur!

zippy lilas vernis or zippy lilas empreinte?


----------



## GayleLV

luvspurses said:


> speedy b azur!
> 
> zippy lilas vernis or zippy lilas empreinte?



Zippy Lilas Vernis!

Groom Agenda (any color) or Cerises Agenda?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> speedy b azur!
> 
> zippy lilas vernis or zippy lilas empreinte?



Zippy lilas empreinte!

DE totally MM or DE speedy B?


----------



## Butterlite

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Zippy lilas empreinte!
> 
> DE totally MM or DE speedy B?



DE Speedy B

Speedy B 40 mono or neverfull GM azur?


----------



## cap

Butterlite said:


> DE Speedy B
> 
> Speedy B 40 mono or neverfull GM azur?


 Speedy b 40 Mono!!
Speedy b emp. Bronze or Speedy b Azur ?


----------



## LitGeek

speedy b emp bronze for sure!!!

speedy b empr 25 or alma vernis MM?


----------



## queenielover

alma vernis!!
totally MM or delightful MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Totally MM!

Epi electric alma or vernis Montana?


----------



## Luwhee

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Totally MM!
> 
> Epi electric alma or vernis Montana?




Epi electric alma!

Speedy b de or favorite da( if it comes out 1/04)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE speedy b!

Epi electric alma pm or epi electric alma bb?


----------



## rhoucheille

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE speedy b!
> 
> Epi electric alma pm or epi electric alma bb?


epi electric alma bb

totally pm de or nv mm de?


----------



## antheakate

rhoucheille said:


> epi electric alma bb
> 
> totally pm de or nv mm de?



nv mm de

alma pm vernis or speedy 30 epi


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vernis alma pm!

Empreinte speedy or empreinte Citadine?


----------



## cap

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis alma pm!
> 
> Empreinte speedy or empreinte Citadine?


 Empreinte speedy!
Speedy b 30 DE or Pochette Metis ?


----------



## cbk021726

Pochette metis !!

Sully MM or Portobello MM


----------



## LVk8

Sully!

DA Siracusa or DE Bloomsbury?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE Bloomsbury!

Pochette Metis or Mono Favorite MM?


----------



## Maybi

Pochette métis 

Saumur or Menilmontant?


----------



## LVMom07

Maybi said:


> Pochette métis
> 
> Saumur or Menilmontant?


  Saumur !!!
Speedy b DE or Alma Epi pm Indigo ?


----------



## LitGeek

Alma Epi pm Indigo!

Petit Noe in Epi Indigo or Speedy b 30 DA?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DA speedy B!

Delightful MM or Mono Montaigne MM?


----------



## Francis T

LVMom07 said:


> Saumur !!!
> Speedy b DE or Alma Epi pm Indigo ?



Alma epi pm indigo (I've got one and its beautiful!!)
Speedy Ebene 25 B or the classic one without the strap


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE speedy B!

Sully MM or Portobello GM?


----------



## hippieLVoe

Tough one! sully mm!

Favorite pm mc or Eva mc?


----------



## hippieLVoe

hippieLVoe said:


> Tough one! sully mm!
> 
> Favorite pm mc or Eva mc?




Oops! Meant to type Favorite PM mono or Eva mono.


----------



## LitGeek

Favorite mono!

Ivory Epi Petit Noe or DA Noe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DA noe.....

Empreinte Metis or Empreinte Lumi?


----------



## Weekend shopper

Metis

DE Speedy 35 or Mono Speedy 35?


----------



## minaliu

Mono Speedy 35
Emilie wallet or zcw in de


----------



## KittiKat

Mahina L


----------



## LitGeek

minaliu said:


> Mono Speedy 35
> Emilie wallet or zcw in de


DE ZCW

Delightful MM or mono Neverfull GM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Delightful MM!

DE Totally MM or Mono Totally MM?


----------



## Missy1726

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Delightful MM!
> 
> DE Totally MM or Mono Totally MM?



DE Totally MM

Eva or Favorite MM


----------



## momof3boyz

Missy1726 said:


> DE Totally MM
> 
> Eva or Favorite MM


 Eva!
Alma bb Epi Indigo or Speedy b 30 DE ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE speedy B!

Empreinte Artsy or Empreinte Metis?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE speedy B!
> 
> Empreinte Artsy or Empreinte Metis?


  Empreiente Metis!
Alma pm Epi Indigo or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


----------



## Sonicbabe

Mono Montaigne MM!

Favorite Azur MM or Hoxton GM?


----------



## MainlyBailey

Hoxton GM. 

Empreinte Montaigne mm or empreinte marais mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte Montaigne!

W bag or SC PM?


----------



## poshmommy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte Montaigne!
> 
> W bag or SC PM?



W bag!!!

W bb in blue or capucines bb in hot pink?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

poshmommy said:


> W bag!!!
> 
> W bb in blue or capucines bb in hot pink?



W bb in blue!

W pochette or Pallas pochette?


----------



## klatte

W pochette.

Azur cles or Mono cles?


----------



## GGspice25

mono cles
nf mm idylle fusain or nf mm de?


----------



## mcly_79

nf mm de

Totally de or nf epi corail


----------



## IconicDetails

Neverfull! 

Noe or Alma?


----------



## LaLafashionista

Alma

Alma pm in fuchsia or carmine?


----------



## LitGeek

Alma pm fuschia

Artsy mono or Artsy DA?


----------



## LVMom07

LitGeek said:


> Alma pm fuschia
> 
> Artsy mono or Artsy DA?


 Artsy DA!
Totally DE MM or Speedy b 30 DE ?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LVMom07 said:


> Artsy DA!
> Totally DE MM or Speedy b 30 DE ?



Speedy b 30 DE

Delightful MM or Sully MM


----------



## LitGeek

Delightful MM

Empreinte Artsy or Empreinte Speedy b?


----------



## draganaV

LitGeek said:


> Delightful MM
> 
> Empreinte Artsy or Empreinte Speedy b?




Empreinte Artsy

Pochette Metis or DE Alma bb


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

draganaV said:


> Empreinte Artsy
> 
> Pochette Metis or DE Alma bb



Pochette Metis!

Sully MM or Portobello GM?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette Metis!
> 
> Sully MM or Portobello GM?


 Sully MM
Metis or speedy b idylle fusain ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Sully MM
> Metis or speedy b idylle fusain ?



Metis!

Mono Artsy or Mono Speedy B?


----------



## saenzio

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Metis!
> 
> 
> 
> Mono Artsy or Mono Speedy B?




Mono Speedy B 

 Delightful MM or Epi Alma PM?


----------



## shoppaholic

Delightful MM


Totally DA or Totally DE


----------



## draganaV

shoppaholic said:


> Delightful MM
> 
> 
> Totally DA or Totally DE




Totally DA

Pochette Metis or DE Speedy B 25?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

draganaV said:


> Totally DA
> 
> Pochette Metis or DE Speedy B 25?



Pochette Metis!



Menilmontant MM or Balenciaga Velo


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Pochette Metis!
> 
> 
> 
> Menilmontant MM or Balenciaga Velo



Bal Velo!

Kusama speedy or Kusama NF?


----------



## cap

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bal Velo!
> 
> Kusama speedy or Kusama NF?


 Kusama speedy!!
Speedy b 30 Azur or Alma bb Epi indigo ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

cap said:


> Kusama speedy!!
> Speedy b 30 Azur or Alma bb Epi indigo ?



Alma bb epi indigo!

Mono Totally MM or DE Totally MM?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Mono totally 

W tote in noir or sc in cherries ?


----------



## LitGeek

SC in cherries 

Artsy DA or Noe DA?


----------



## draganaV

LitGeek said:


> SC in cherries
> 
> Artsy DA or Noe DA?




Artsy DA

Speedy B DE or Alma BB DE?


----------



## REYNALD0C

Alma BB DE 


Suhali Le Fab or Suhali Lockit?


----------



## cap

REYNALD0C said:


> Alma BB DE
> 
> 
> Suhali Le Fab or Suhali Lockit?


  Suhali Lockit!!
Mono speedy b 30 or Alma PM Epi indigo ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

cap said:


> Suhali Lockit!!
> Mono speedy b 30 or Alma PM Epi indigo ?



Both! 

Vernis alma pm or vernis brea mm?


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both!
> 
> Vernis alma pm or vernis brea mm?


Vernis Alma PM 

Empreinte Speedy B 30 or Empreinte Artsy MM?


----------



## luvspurses

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Vernis Alma PM
> 
> Empreinte Speedy B 30 or Empreinte Artsy MM?


empreinte speedy b 30

cabas azur adventure  or riviera azur?


----------



## momof3boyz

luvspurses said:


> empreinte speedy b 30
> 
> cabas azur adventure  or riviera azur?


  Cabas Azur Adventure!
Alma bb Amarante or noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Cabas Azur Adventure!
> Alma bb Amarante or noir ?



Alma bb noir!!

Mono Artsy MM or Azur Artsy MM?


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb noir!!
> 
> Mono Artsy MM or Azur Artsy MM?


Mono Artsy!

Mono Metis or Empreinte Metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Mono Artsy!
> 
> Mono Metis or Empreinte Metis?



Both!

Mono Artsy or Delightful?


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both!
> 
> Mono Artsy or Delightful?



  If I have to choose... Mono Artsy

Mono Arsty or Mono Sully?


----------



## LitGeek

Mono Artsy 

speedy 30 DA or speedy 30 mon monogram?


----------



## lolakitten

LitGeek said:


> Mono Artsy
> 
> speedy 30 DA or speedy 30 mon monogram?



30 Mon Mono!

Mono Samur or Mono Marias BB


----------



## LVMom07

lolakitten said:


> 30 Mon Mono!
> 
> Mono Samur or Mono Marias BB


  Mono Samur!!
Alma bb Epi Electric or Alma bb Vernis noir magnetique ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Mono Samur!!
> Alma bb Epi Electric or Alma bb Vernis noir magnetique ?



Alma bb noir!

Insolite wallet or sarah wallet?


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

Sarah wallet


Speedy azur or Neverfull azur


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

Ms Moneypenny said:


> Sarah wallet
> 
> 
> Speedy azur or Neverfull azur



Speedy!


Mono pochette or white MC pochette


----------



## LitGeek

Mono Pochette

Epi Noe or DA Noe?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

LitGeek said:


> Mono Pochette
> 
> Epi Noe or DA Noe?




Epi noe 

W tote or SC ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

W Tote!
vernis alma pm or vernis alma bb?


----------



## LitGeek

vernis alma pm

Noe bb DA or speedy 30 DA?


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

Azur Speedy 30


Mono Speedy 30 or Mono Tivoli pm


----------



## LVMom07

Ms Moneypenny said:


> Azur Speedy 30
> 
> 
> Mono Speedy 30 or Mono Tivoli pm


 Mono speedy 30!
Marylebone gm or Neverfull DE gm ?


----------



## ivy1026

LVMom07 said:


> Mono speedy 30!
> Marylebone gm or Neverfull DE gm ?



Marylebone GM

Empreinte speedy 30 or empreinte artsy?


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

Artsy


Mini pochette DE or Mono


----------



## LitGeek

Mono mini pochette

Louise or vernis Alma bb?


----------



## ovi

what is Louise alma bb? (mono?) I say Vernis alma bb out of these two (but I love EPI!)

Helene wallet or ZCP in mono?


----------



## LVMom07

ovi said:


> what is Louise alma bb? (mono?) I say Vernis alma bb out of these two (but I love EPI!)
> 
> Helene wallet or ZCP in mono?


ZCP mono!!!
Speedy monogram 35 or Speedy b monogram 30 ?


----------



## MiniKing

speedy b mono 30

Marylebone GM or Artsy monogram?


----------



## draganaV

MiniKing said:


> speedy b mono 30
> 
> Marylebone GM or Artsy monogram?




Artsy mono

Speedy B 25 or Speedy B 30?


----------



## cap

draganaV said:


> Artsy mono
> 
> Speedy B 25 or Speedy B 30?


 Speedy b 30!!
Alma PM Epi Fuchsia or Speedy b 30 Ebene ?


----------



## Mendezhm

Speedy B 30

Eva clutch DE or Pochette NM DE?


----------



## minaliu

Mendezhm said:


> Speedy B 30
> 
> Eva clutch DE or Pochette NM DE?




Pochette nm de

Speedy 35 or Noe in monogram


----------



## LitGeek

minaliu said:


> Pochette nm de
> 
> Speedy 35 or Noe in monogram


mono Noe 

fuchsia Epi Alma bb or Pochette Metis?


----------



## draganaV

LitGeek said:


> mono Noe
> 
> fuchsia Epi Alma bb or Pochette Metis?




Pochette Metis

Speedy B DE or Alma bb DE?


----------



## cap

draganaV said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Speedy B DE or Alma bb DE?


 Speedy B DE!
Retiro pm or Mono speedy b 30 ?


----------



## LaLafashionista

Retiro pm 

Totally DE or Totally mono?


----------



## lillywillowbug

LaLafashionista said:


> Retiro pm
> 
> Totally DE or Totally mono?




Totally DE.

Noir fascinante or pochette metis?


----------



## LitGeek

Noir Fascinante 

Azur Noe or Azur NF NM MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Noir Fascinante
> 
> Azur Noe or Azur NF NM MM?



Azur NF MM! 

Empreinte Lumi or empreinte speedy?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Azur NF MM!
> 
> Empreinte Lumi or empreinte speedy?



Empreinte speedy

Empreinte black or amethyst speedy?


----------



## poshmommy

ivy1026 said:


> Empreinte speedy
> 
> Empreinte black or amethyst speedy?



Back!

Capucines bb in hot pink or electric blue?


----------



## LitGeek

poshmommy said:


> Back!
> 
> Capucines bb in hot pink or electric blue?


hot pink

Noir Fascinante or Black SC Slim Clutch GM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> hot pink
> 
> Noir Fascinante or Black SC Slim Clutch GM?



Noir Fascinante!

W pm or W bb?


----------



## annie1

Metis mono 


&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Noir Fascinante!
> 
> W pm or W bb?


 W pm !
Alma pm Epi Saphire or Retiro pm ?


----------



## LaLafashionista

Alma pm Epi Saphire

Retiro pm or Trevi pm?


----------



## lovemisa143

LaLafashionista said:


> Alma pm Epi Saphire
> 
> Retiro pm or Trevi pm?



Trevi PM


Wilshire PM or Reade PM?


----------



## LitGeek

Wilshire PM

azur Noe bb or Pochette Metis?


----------



## draganaV

LitGeek said:


> Wilshire PM
> 
> azur Noe bb or Pochette Metis?




Pochette Metis

Speedy B DA or Noe bb DA?


----------



## queenlobo26

Speedy b DA

Totally MM DE or Speedy b 35 de


----------



## LitGeek

Speedy b 35 de

Ivory Epi Noe or DA Noe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Speedy b 35 de
> 
> Ivory Epi Noe or DA Noe?



DA Noe!

Empreinte Artsy or empreinte Metis?


----------



## Crazy Bag

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DA Noe!
> 
> Empreinte Artsy or empreinte Metis?



Empreinte artsy.

Epi alma mimosa or vernis alma rose Indien?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi alma mimosa!

Mono NF MM or Azur Artsy?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi alma mimosa!
> 
> Mono NF MM or Azur Artsy?


Mono NF MM !
Alma pm Monogram or Tivoli pm ?


----------



## lolakitten

momof3boyz said:


> Mono NF MM !
> 
> Alma pm Monogram or Tivoli pm ?




Tivoli pm!

Mono Favourite Pm or Mono Eva


----------



## Rani

Mono Eva

De Neverfull mm or de totally mm?


----------



## ririi

Rani said:


> Mono Eva
> 
> De Neverfull mm or de totally mm?


Totally MM 

Chantilly PM or Odeon PM?


----------



## Sonicbabe

Chantilly, no contest!

DA Totally PM or DA Riviera PM?


----------



## minaliu

Sonicbabe said:


> Chantilly, no contest!
> 
> DA Totally PM or DA Riviera PM?



DA Riviera PM!

DA Noe or DA Artsy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DA artsy!!

Empreinte Lumi or Empreinte Citadine?


----------



## Weekend shopper

Lumi

Mono Neverfull GM or Mono Speedy 35?


----------



## LitGeek

Weekend shopper said:


> Lumi
> 
> Mono Neverfull GM or Mono Speedy 35?


Mono NF GM

Epi NF MM Corail or Mon Mono NF MM?


----------



## AlexandraSkye

LitGeek said:


> Mono NF GM
> 
> Epi NF MM Corail or Mon Mono NF MM?



Mon Mono NF. Bright just isn't for me. 

Epi Noe in Pepper or Rivera DA MM?


----------



## LitGeek

AlexandraSkye said:


> Mon Mono NF. Bright just isn't for me.
> 
> Epi Noe in Pepper or Rivera DA MM?


Epi Noe in Pepper

Pochette Metis or DE Speedy b 25?


----------



## klatte

LitGeek said:


> Epi Noe in Pepper
> 
> Pochette Metis or DE Speedy b 25?



DE Speedy b 25

DA Speedy b 25 or DE Totally MM?


----------



## fromromewlv

DE Totally MM

Sully MM or DE Portobello?


----------



## LitGeek

fromromewlv said:


> DE Totally MM
> 
> Sully MM or DE Portobello?


Sully MM

Monceau bb epi fuchia or Pochette Metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pockets Metis!!

Vernis Alma or vernis Montana?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pockets Metis!!
> 
> Vernis Alma or vernis Montana?


Vernis Alma!
Mono speedy b 30 or Retiro pm ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVMom07 said:


> Vernis Alma!
> Mono speedy b 30 or Retiro pm ?


Mono speedy 30
Delightful MM or portobello GM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono speedy 30
> Delightful MM or portobello GM



Delightful mm!

NF roses or NF ikat?


----------



## llines512

Galliera PM


----------



## Mendezhm

NF Roses. 

Galliera PM azur or Neverfull MM azur?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## minaliu

Mendezhm said:


> NF Roses.
> 
> Galliera PM azur or Neverfull MM azur?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




galleria!
Noe azur or noe mono?


----------



## Rani

Galleria!

Totally pm in de or Neverfull mm de?


----------



## lovemisa143

Rani said:


> Galleria!
> 
> Totally pm in de or Neverfull mm de?



Totally PM in DE!!


Totally PM in DE or Galliera PM in DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovemisa143 said:


> Totally PM in DE!!
> 
> 
> Totally PM in DE or Galliera PM in DE?



DE Galleria in DE!!

Totally MM in mono or Totally MM in DE?


----------



## lovemisa143

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE Galleria in DE!!
> 
> Totally MM in mono or Totally MM in DE?



Totally MM in DE!!!

Thames/Tate PM or Thames/Tate GM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovemisa143 said:


> Totally MM in DE!!!
> 
> Thames/Tate PM or Thames/Tate GM?



Thames GM!

Mono Pallas or mono artsy?


----------



## lovemisa143

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thames GM!
> 
> Mono Pallas or mono artsy?




Mono Pallas!


Thames GM DE or Thames GM Mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovemisa143 said:


> Mono Pallas!
> 
> 
> Thames GM DE or Thames GM Mono?



Thames GM DE!

Palermo pm or retiro pm?


----------



## lovemisa143

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thames GM DE!
> 
> Palermo pm or retiro pm?




Retiro PM!

Galliera PM DE or *Both* Thames PM DE and Westminster GM together?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovemisa143 said:


> Retiro PM!
> 
> Galliera PM DE or *Both* Thames PM DE and Westminster GM together?



Can I pick the Galleria pm in de and the westie GM? 

Empreinte Lumi in noir or empreinte speedy in amethyste?


----------



## lovemisa143

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Can I pick the Galleria pm in de and the westie GM?
> 
> Empreinte Lumi in noir or empreinte speedy in amethyste?




Ughhhh my two dream bags 

Empreinte Speedy in Amethyst!


Eva Clutch Mono or Eva Clutch DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovemisa143 said:


> Ughhhh my two dream bags
> 
> Empreinte Speedy in Amethyst!
> 
> 
> Eva Clutch Mono or Eva Clutch DE?



Mine too!! 

Eva clutch mono!!

Azur Totally or Azur artsy?


----------



## lovemisa143

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mine too!!
> 
> Eva clutch mono!!
> 
> Azur Totally or Azur artsy?




Azur Totally if it's the PM otherwise Azur Artsy!


Eva Clutch Mono or Thames PM DE


----------



## cap

lovemisa143 said:


> Azur Totally if it's the PM otherwise Azur Artsy!
> 
> 
> Eva Clutch Mono or Thames PM DE


 Eva clutch Mono!
Mono speedy b 30  or Epi Alma pm Saphir  ?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Mono speedy b 30

Sully or Portobello?


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Epi alma pm in saphir!

Azur riviera pm or Corail cabas pm?


----------



## LitGeek

tua08366 said:


> Mono speedy b 30
> 
> Sully or Portobello?



Sully



K.H.LVoe said:


> Epi alma pm in saphir!
> 
> Azur riviera pm or Corail cabas pm?



Azur Corail Cabas PM

Mono NF MM (with a Mimosa or Fuchsia lining) or Mon Mono NF MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Sully
> 
> 
> 
> Azur Corail Cabas PM
> 
> Mono NF MM (with a Mimosa or Fuchsia lining) or Mon Mono NF MM?



Mon mono NF MM!

Mono Eva or DE Eva?


----------



## Maybi

Mono Eva



Sarah in Vernis or Epi?


----------



## BagLady14

Maybi said:


> Mono Eva
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah in Vernis or Epi?



Epi

Pochette Metis vs Alma BB in Pistash epi


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BagLady14 said:


> Epi
> 
> Pochette Metis vs Alma BB in Pistash epi



Pochette Metis!

Mono sarah wallet or mono insolite wallet?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette Metis!
> 
> Mono sarah wallet or mono insolite wallet?


Mono Sarah  I saw the new model IRL life the other day and it is SO pretty!

Mono Neo NF MM (with colored lining) or DA Speedy 30?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LitGeek said:


> Mono Sarah  I saw the new model IRL life the other day and it is SO pretty!
> 
> Mono Neo NF MM (with colored lining) or DA Speedy 30?


Mono neo NF mm

Neo NF ( any size) or Evora mm??


----------



## Mendezhm

Neo Neverfull. 

Neverfull mm da or Speedy 30 da?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LitGeek

Speedy 30 DA

Bloomsbury or DE Speedy 30?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Speedy 30 DA
> 
> Bloomsbury or DE Speedy 30?



Bloomsbury!!

Epi brea or epi alma?


----------



## Flowerpetals

Epi alma!

Mono artsy mm or vernis alma bb?


----------



## LitGeek

Flowerpetals said:


> Epi alma!
> 
> Mono artsy mm or vernis alma bb?


Vernis Alma bb 

DE Neverfull GM or Mono Neo Neverfull MM


----------



## nnjlv

LitGeek said:


> Vernis Alma bb
> 
> DE Neverfull GM or Mono Neo Neverfull MM



Mono Neo Neverfull MM

Speedy 30 or Keepall 45 ......  both in azur


----------



## John.Smith

Keepall 45... Keepall 45 Monogram canvas or Keepall 45 Monogram macassar?


----------



## nnjlv

John.Smith said:


> Keepall 45... Keepall 45 Monogram canvas or Keepall 45 Monogram macassar?



Keepall 45 in azur.....i have a keepall 50 in mon mono....really wanna get something in azur


----------



## nnjlv

Artsy mm in azur or soffi....


----------



## LitGeek

nnjlv said:


> Artsy mm in azur or soffi....


DA Artsy

DE Alma PM or DE Speedy 30?


----------



## Aim.H.

Marais BB in lilas or Montaigne BB in lilas?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Montaigne BB!

Empreinte Lumi or empirente Citadine?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne BB!
> 
> Empreinte Lumi or empirente Citadine?


Empreinte Lumi

DE Alma PM or DA Speedy 30?


----------



## lovemisa143

LitGeek said:


> Empreinte Lumi
> 
> DE Alma PM or DA Speedy 30?



DE Alma PM!


Monty PM or Thames PM DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Monty pm!!

Azur artsy or mono artsy?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Monty pm!!
> 
> Azur artsy or mono artsy?


Azur Artsy!

DE Alma PM or DE Speedy 30?


----------



## lovemisa143

LitGeek said:


> Azur Artsy!
> 
> DE Alma PM or DE Speedy 30?



DE Speedy 30


Marylebone PM DE or Totally PM DE?


----------



## cap

lovemisa143 said:


> DE Speedy 30
> 
> 
> Marylebone PM DE or Totally PM DE?


 Totally PM DE !
 Tivoli pm or Retiro pm ?


----------



## minaliu

cap said:


> Totally PM DE !
> Tivoli pm or Retiro pm ?



Retiro pm!
Azur Noe or Azue Noe bb?


----------



## LVMom07

minaliu said:


> Retiro pm!
> Azur Noe or Azue Noe bb?


 Azur Noe !
Mono speedy b 30 or Alma pm Epi Saphire ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono speedy b!!

DE totally MM or DE Trevi pm?


----------



## luckymeNot

DE Totally MM

Besace Rosebery or Westminster PM


----------



## ayutilovesGST

luckymeNot said:


> DE Totally MM
> 
> Besace Rosebery or Westminster PM




Besace rosebery 


Azur artsy or mono artsy ?


----------



## LitGeek

ayutilovesGST said:


> Besace rosebery
> 
> 
> Azur artsy or mono artsy ?


Azur Artsy

DE Alma PM or Bloomsbury?


----------



## Firelevski

LitGeek said:


> Azur Artsy
> 
> DE Alma PM or Bloomsbury?


Bloomsbury
Palermo pm or retiro pm?


----------



## Ariella2205

Palermo PM

Speedy Empreinte or Ikat neverfull?


----------



## LitGeek

Ariella2205 said:


> Palermo PM
> 
> Speedy Empreinte or Ikat neverfull?


Speedy Emp

DA Favorite mm or DA Speedy 25?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LitGeek said:


> Speedy Emp
> 
> DA Favorite mm or DA Speedy 25?



Speedy!

Speedy Emp 25 or Métis Emp


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Speedy!
> 
> Speedy Emp 25 or Métis Emp



Both!!

Sully MM or Delightful MM?


----------



## Sonicbabe

Sully!

Emp Speedy B 25 in Aurore or Aube?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

lvlvoe_bug said:


> both!!
> 
> Sully mm or delightful mm?



lolol!


----------



## LitGeek

Sonicbabe said:


> Sully!
> 
> Emp Speedy B 25 in Aurore or Aube?


Aurore  This color is SO pretty!

Azur Neverfull MM or Azur Speedy 30?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Aurore  This color is SO pretty!
> 
> Azur Neverfull MM or Azur Speedy 30?



Azur NF MM!

Pochette Metis or Bloomsbury?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Azur NF MM!
> 
> Pochette Metis or Bloomsbury?


 Bloomsbury !
Mono speedy b 30 or Azur speedy b 30 ?


----------



## rosevelours

mono speedy b 30


eva damier ebene or totally ebene


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE totally!

Empreinte Artsy or Azur Artsy?


----------



## lovemisa143

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE totally!
> 
> Empreinte Artsy or Azur Artsy?



Empreinte Artsy!!


Metis Monogram or Totally PM DE?


----------



## LitGeek

lovemisa143 said:


> Empreinte Artsy!!
> 
> 
> Metis Monogram or Totally PM DE?


Metis mono!

DA Noe bb or Siracusa PM?


----------



## llpalmtree

DA Noe bb

Pallas or metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVoe both!!

Pallas or mono speedy b?


----------



## camillef_

Mono speedy b!

Damier ebene speedy 30 or damier ebene speedy b 30?


----------



## JenUgas

DE speedy B 30 

Noe epi fuschia or petit noe nm epi piment


----------



## lovemisa143

JenUgas said:


> DE speedy B 30
> 
> Noe epi fuschia or petit noe nm epi piment



Noe epi fuschia



Lumi empreinte preloved or brand new mono métis (if they were the same price)


----------



## LitGeek

JenUgas said:


> DE speedy B 30
> 
> Noe epi fuschia or petit noe nm epi piment


petit noe nm epi piment

Azur Noe bb or Azur Speedy 25?


----------



## lovemisa143

LitGeek said:


> petit noe nm epi piment
> 
> Azur Noe bb or Azur Speedy 25?



Azur Speedy 25

Lumineuse Empreinte or Metis Mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovemisa143 said:


> Azur Speedy 25
> 
> Lumineuse Empreinte or Metis Mono?



Lumi!

Mono Metis or Mono Artsy?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Lumi!
> 
> Mono Metis or Mono Artsy?


Mono Metis

Mono Noe or Mono NF GM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Mono Metis
> 
> Mono Noe or Mono NF GM?



Mono NF GM!

Mono Artsy or Empreinte Artsy?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono NF GM!
> 
> Mono Artsy or Empreinte Artsy?


Monogram

Mono NF GM or Marylebone GM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Monogram
> 
> Mono NF GM or Marylebone GM?



Marylebone GM!

DE Verona PM or Mono Tivoli PM?


----------



## Miss Bel Air

Mono Tivoli PM


Westminster GM or DE Neverfull MM?


----------



## LitGeek

Miss Bel Air said:


> Mono Tivoli PM
> 
> 
> Westminster GM or DE Neverfull MM?


Westminster GM

Westminster GM or Marylebone GM?


----------



## BanannaxD

Marylebone GM 

Damier azur artsy MM or Damier azur Evora GM


----------



## LitGeek

BanannaxD said:


> Marylebone GM
> 
> Damier azur artsy MM or Damier azur Evora GM


Azur Evora GM

Azur Noe or Azur Noe bb?


----------



## Butterlite

LitGeek said:


> Azur Evora GM
> 
> Azur Noe or Azur Noe bb?



Azue Noe

Speedy b 35 azur or mono 45 bandouliere?


----------



## lovemisa143

Butterlite said:


> Azue Noe
> 
> Speedy b 35 azur or mono 45 bandouliere?



Speedy b 35 azur



Artsy mm empreinte or Lumi PM?


----------



## TheMrsKwok

lovemisa143 said:


> Speedy b 35 azur
> 
> 
> 
> Artsy mm empreinte or Lumi PM?



Artsy MM empriente. 


Alma epi or Alma vernis ?


----------



## LitGeek

TheMrsKwok said:


> Artsy MM empriente.
> 
> 
> Alma epi or Alma vernis ?


Alma Epi

DE Alma PM or Mono Speedy 30?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE alma PM!

Pallas or mono Artsy?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE alma PM!
> 
> Pallas or mono Artsy?


Pallas!

Azur Noe bb *&* mono small agenda or Azur Speedy 25 *&* Empreinte ZCP?


----------



## lillywillowbug

LitGeek said:


> Pallas!
> 
> Azur Noe bb *&* mono small agenda or Azur Speedy 25 *&* Empreinte ZCP?




Azur speedy 25 + Empreinte ZCP.

Pochette metis or monogram montaigne mm?


----------



## LitGeek

lillywillowbug said:


> Azur speedy 25 + Empreinte ZCP.
> 
> Pochette metis or monogram montaigne mm?


Pochette Metis  I just purchased one and I adore it!

New Cabas Azur MM or Siracusa?


----------



## lovemisa143

LitGeek said:


> Pochette Metis  I just purchased one and I adore it!
> 
> New Cabas Azur MM or Siracusa?



Siracusa


Mono Metis or Petillante Empreinte Clutch in Ombre?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovemisa143 said:


> Siracusa
> 
> 
> Mono Metis or Petillante Empreinte Clutch in Ombre?



Mono Metis!

Mono Artsy or Sully MM?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Metis!
> 
> Mono Artsy or Sully MM?


Mono Artsy

New Azur Cabas MM or Mono NF GM w/ fuchsia lining?


----------



## saenzio

LitGeek said:


> Mono Artsy
> 
> New Azur Cabas MM or Mono NF GM w/ fuchsia lining?




Mono NF GM Pimente 

Brea Vernis or Alma PM Vernis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vernis brea!!

Stresa pm or Mono Artsy MM?


----------



## cap

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis brea!!
> 
> Stresa pm or Mono Artsy MM?


 Mono Artsy MM !
Speedy b mono 30 or Retiro pm ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

cap said:


> Mono Artsy MM !
> Speedy b mono 30 or Retiro pm ?



Mono speedy b!!

Mono stresa pm or Retiro pm?


----------



## LitGeek

Mono Stresa

Fascinante or Epi Alma PM?


----------



## LitGeek

bump!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Mono Stresa
> 
> Fascinante or Epi Alma PM?



Epi alma pm!!

Azur Artsy or Azur NF MM?


----------



## loveteddyku

Azur NF MM.

Azur Noe BB or Mono Alma BB?


----------



## LitGeek

loveteddyku said:


> Azur NF MM.
> 
> Azur Noe BB or Mono Alma BB?


Azur Noe bb :love This is next on my wish list!

Azur Noe bb or Bloomsbury PM?


----------



## Stacy31

Bloomsbury PM!


Parnassea Violet Alma or Taupe/Coral SC?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Stacy31 said:


> Bloomsbury PM!
> 
> 
> Parnassea Violet Alma or Taupe/Coral SC?



Taupe/Coral SC!!

Mono insolite wallet or mono sarah wallet?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Taupe/Coral SC!!
> 
> Mono insolite wallet or mono sarah wallet?



Sarah wallet

Epi or damier azur neverfull?


----------



## lifestylekitty

ivy1026 said:


> Sarah wallet
> 
> Epi or damier azur neverfull?


Epi in lilas!

Totally DE or Speedy B in DE?


----------



## Annie81

Totally DE or never full DE? Both mm


----------



## LitGeek

lifestylekitty said:


> Epi in lilas!
> 
> Totally DE or Speedy B in DE?



DE Speedy B



Annie81 said:


> Totally DE or never full DE? Both mm



DE Neverfull MM

mono Petit Noe or Azur Noe bb?


----------



## psulion08

LitGeek said:


> mono Petit Noe or Azur Noe bb?




Azur Noe bb

Mono Cabas piano or mono Cabas Mezzo?


Sent from my iPhone 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LitGeek

psulion08 said:


> Azur Noe bb
> 
> Mono Cabas piano or mono Cabas Mezzo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using PurseForum mobile app


Cabas Mezzo

Marylebone GM or Westminster GM?


----------



## lovemisa143

LitGeek said:


> Cabas Mezzo
> 
> Marylebone GM or Westminster GM?



Marylebone GM

Montaigne GM or Montaigne MM?


----------



## bubblee

lovemisa143 said:


> Marylebone GM
> 
> Montaigne GM or Montaigne MM?


montaigne mm

speedy b empreinte or marais mm?


----------



## nocturnefelis

Speedy b empreinte

Brea mm or Totally mm


----------



## ivy1026

nocturnefelis said:


> Speedy b empreinte
> 
> Brea mm or Totally mm



Brea

DA neverfull mm or riviera mm?


----------



## happygirl78

Neverfull!

Vernissage amarante rossmor or chain Louise


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chain Louise!

DE totally MM or Trevi PM?


----------



## LiveV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Chain Louise!
> 
> DE totally MM or Trevi PM?




Trevi!
Epi noe or epi speedy?


----------



## LitGeek

Epi Noe!

DA NF MM or DA Speedy 25?


----------



## ivy1026

LitGeek said:


> Epi Noe!
> 
> DA NF MM or DA Speedy 25?





Neverfull!

bag charm or mono denim shawl?


----------



## Almond_Joy

Mono denim shawl!  


Pallas or Empreinte Speedy 25?


----------



## LitGeek

Almond_Joy said:


> Mono denim shawl!
> 
> 
> Pallas or Empreinte Speedy 25?


Pallas 

De Cles or DE 6 key holder?


----------



## sparklemint

DE cles!!

Vernis Houston or Cabas Piano...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cabas piano!

Vernis alma or epi alma?


----------



## Rumbabird

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Cabas piano!
> 
> Vernis alma or epi alma?


Vernis Alma
Curieuse or Sarah wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rumbabird said:


> Vernis Alma
> Curieuse or Sarah wallet?



Sarah wallet!

MC cosmetic pouch or mono cosmetic pouch?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sarah wallet!
> 
> MC cosmetic pouch or mono cosmetic pouch?


Mono Cosmetic Pouch

Siracusa PM or DA Noe bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Mono Cosmetic Pouch
> 
> Siracusa PM or DA Noe bb?



Siracusa PM!!

Sully MM or Delightful MM?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Siracusa PM!!
> 
> Sully MM or Delightful MM?


Sully MM

Siracusa PM or DA Speedy 25?


----------



## LVMom07

LitGeek said:


> Sully MM
> 
> Siracusa PM or DA Speedy 25?


 DA Speedy 25!
Monogram Alma pm or Tivoli pm ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> DA Speedy 25!
> Monogram Alma pm or Tivoli pm ?



Tivoli PM!

Marylebone GM or Portobello GM?


----------



## LariiAc

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Tivoli PM!
> 
> 
> 
> Marylebone GM or Portobello GM?




Honestly none. But I guess id go with the portobello


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Tivoli PM!
> 
> Marylebone GM or Portobello GM?


Marylebone GM 

Sieacusa PM or DA Favorite PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Marylebone GM
> 
> Sieacusa PM or DA Favorite PM?



Siracusa pm!

Azur Artsy or Empreinte Artsy?


----------



## BagLady14

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Siracusa pm!
> 
> Azur Artsy or Empreinte Artsy?



Azur would be lighter, So Azur


Metis Pochette vs Alma BB in Epi?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BagLady14 said:


> Azur would be lighter, So Azur
> 
> 
> Metis Pochette vs Alma BB in Epi?


Pochette Metis!!

Vernis Alma BB or Epi Alma BB?


----------



## TheMrsKwok

BagLady14 said:


> Azur would be lighter, So Azur
> 
> 
> Metis Pochette vs Alma BB in Epi?



Alma bb in epi. 
Is no logo hence it will be able to go more places with you. Like relative reunion or touring. 

Trevi pm or alma pm in pomme ?


----------



## TheMrsKwok

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette Metis!!
> 
> Vernis Alma BB or Epi Alma BB?



Oh we replied at the same time ! I will answer u since I am few seconds slower  
Vernis alma bb. I have one and my friend has the epi. The vernis looks way prettier. 
Under dim light it sparkle. 
Under bright sunlight it shine. 

Trevi pm or alma pm pomme?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

TheMrsKwok said:


> Alma bb in epi.
> Is no logo hence it will be able to go more places with you. Like relative reunion or touring.
> 
> Trevi pm or alma pm in pomme ?



Ops, sorry!
 This is a hard choice, I LVoe both bags!

Roses NF or Roses speedy?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ops, sorry!
> This is a hard choice, I LVoe both bags!
> 
> Roses NF or Roses speedy?


Roses Speedy

Siracusa PM or DA Neverfull MM?


----------



## LitGeek

bump!


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

DA Neverfull MM


Speedy 30 Azur or Neverfull Azur?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Azur NF!

DE Ascot or DE Belmont?


----------



## lablv

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Azur NF!
> 
> DE Ascot or DE Belmont?


DE Belmont

MC Speedy 30 or MC Alma PM?


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

MC speedy


Epi Alma or Vernis Alma


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vernis alma!

Delightful GM or Delightful MM?


----------



## Elicia

Delightful MM 

Trevi PM or Montaigne MM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Trevi pm!

Palermo PM or Retiro PM?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Trevi pm!
> 
> Palermo PM or Retiro PM?



Palermo

Totally mm or neverfull mm?


----------



## llpalmtree

Retriro pm

Mono speedy or Mono speedy b


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono speedy b!

Montorgueil pm or sully mm?


----------



## Elicia

Sully 

How about trevi pm or Olympe in aurore??


----------



## stcstc

Olympe in aurore

Mahina L or Alma BB?


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

Mahina

Watercolor speedy or Roses speedy?


----------



## LitGeek

Ms Moneypenny said:


> Mahina
> 
> Watercolor speedy or Roses speedy?


Roses Speedy

DE NF MM or Mono Petit Noe?


----------



## Sonicbabe

DE NF MM!

Real dilemma here...

Westminster GM or DE Totally PM or Marylebone PM?


----------



## Elicia

Marylebone!

Salina GM or Figheri GM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Figheri GM!

Sully MM or Portobello GM?


----------



## nij_lv

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Figheri GM!
> 
> Sully MM or Portobello GM?



Portobello GM! 

DE Alma pm or DE Speedy B 30?


----------



## Elicia

DE speedy B 30


Trevi pm or Pallas aurore


----------



## LitGeek

DA NF MM or Siracusa PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Siracusa PM!

Pallas or Sully MM?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Siracusa PM!
> 
> Pallas or Sully MM?



Pallas

Totally MM or neverfull MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ivy1026 said:


> Pallas
> 
> Totally MM or neverfull MM?



Totally MM!

Mirage speedy or kusama speedy?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Totally MM!
> 
> Mirage speedy or kusama speedy?


kasuma speedy!

DE Favorite PM or Bloomsbury PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bloomsbury PM!

Azur speedy B or Azur NF MM?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bloomsbury PM!
> 
> Azur speedy B or Azur NF MM?


 Azur speedy b !
Tivoli pm or Retiro ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Azur speedy b !
> Tivoli pm or Retiro ?



Retiro!

Mono artsy or Azur Artsy?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro!
> 
> Mono artsy or Azur Artsy?


Mono Artsy!

DE Favorite PM or DE Speedy 25?


----------



## LVMom07

LitGeek said:


> Mono Artsy!
> 
> DE Favorite PM or DE Speedy 25?


 DE Speedy 25 !
Mono speedy b 30 or Vernis Brea MM ?


----------



## LitGeek

Vernis Brea MM!

DA Favorite PM or DA Eva?


----------



## LitGeek

bump!

DA Favorite PM or DA Eva?


----------



## linyinyin

Hi,

I am not really a big LV fans ,and never have my first LV yet..but i really want to have an Alma now , its just so stunning. I wanna get the big one for work, and the mini one for my casual outfit.


----------



## rosevelours

DA Eva....I don't like the flap closing on favourite


----------



## SapphireGem

Ooohhh...I want to play!

DA Eva

Mono Metis or Sully?


----------



## LVMom07

SapphireGem said:


> Ooohhh...I want to play!
> 
> DA Eva
> 
> Mono Metis or Sully?


 Sully!
Speedy b mono 30 or Retiro Pm ?


----------



## frenchyo8

Speedy B monogram

Favorite PM DE

Or

Alma BB DE


----------



## saintgermain

searching for the gold limelight from 2007 for a good price! stalking Ebay all the time for it with fingers crossed...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

frenchyo8 said:


> Speedy B monogram
> 
> Favorite PM DE
> 
> Or
> 
> Alma BB DE



Alma BB DE!!

Vernis alma pm or epi alma pm?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma BB DE!!
> 
> Vernis alma pm or epi alma pm?


epi alma pm in a bright color!

DE speedy 25 or DA Favorite PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> epi alma pm in a bright color!
> 
> DE speedy 25 or DA Favorite PM?



DA favorite pm!!

W bag or soft lockit?


----------



## poshmommy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DA favorite pm!!
> 
> W bag or soft lockit?



soft lockit


W BB in lagoon or capucines mm in fuchsia


----------



## merialexandra

Capucines mm fuchsia!

Speedy 25 empreinte in black / louise epi pastel in corail?


----------



## JFLouis

speedy 25 black emp.

monogram galliera or black epi electric alma?


----------



## ivy1026

JFLouis said:


> speedy 25 black emp.
> 
> monogram galliera or black epi electric alma?



Alma!!

Epi petit noe or epi neverfull mm?


----------



## LitGeek

epi petite Noe

DE Eva or DE Speedy 25?


----------



## BirkinLover1407

LitGeek said:


> epi petite Noe
> 
> DE Eva or DE Speedy 25?


DE Speedy 25

Capucines or W bag?


----------



## LitGeek

BirkinLover1407 said:


> DE Speedy 25
> 
> Capucines or W bag?


W bag 

DA Favorite PM or DA Eva?


----------



## sweetie2892

LitGeek said:


> W bag
> 
> DA Favorite PM or DA Eva?


da eva 

mono artsy or mono neverfull ?


----------



## RIX...

sweetie2892 said:


> da eva
> 
> mono artsy or mono neverfull ?


Mono artsy

DE speedy 30 or DA favorite mm?


----------



## LitGeek

RIX... said:


> Mono artsy
> 
> DE speedy 30 or DA favorite mm?


DA Favorite MM 

DE Speedy 25 or Bloomsbury PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> DA Favorite MM
> 
> DE Speedy 25 or Bloomsbury PM?



Bloomie PM!

Empreinte Metis or empreinte Artsy?


----------



## LiveV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bloomie PM!
> 
> 
> 
> Empreinte Metis or empreinte Artsy?




Metis!
Epi petite noe or mono noe bb?


----------



## LitGeek

LiveV said:


> Metis!
> Epi petite noe or mono noe bb?


mono noe bb

Vernis Pochette NM or DA Favorite PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> mono noe bb
> 
> Vernis Pochette NM or DA Favorite PM?



DA Favorite PM!!

Azur speedy b or mono speedy b?


----------



## LitGeek

azur Speedy b!

DE Alma PM or DE Speedy b 25?


----------



## LVMom07

LitGeek said:


> azur Speedy b!
> 
> DE Alma PM or DE Speedy b 25?


  DE Alma pm !
Tivoli pm or Retiro pm ?


----------



## shyviolet

Tivoli PM

Alma BB or Speedy B 25?


----------



## nnjlv

shyviolet said:


> Tivoli PM
> 
> Alma BB or Speedy B 25?



Speedy B 25

Pallas or Montaigne


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nnjlv said:


> Speedy B 25
> 
> Pallas or Montaigne



Pallas!

Mono Artsy or Mono Metis?


----------



## CornishMon

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas!
> 
> 
> 
> Mono Artsy or Mono Metis?




Mono Métis. 

Siracusa or Neverfull Azur

Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## LitGeek

CornishMon said:


> Mono Métis.
> 
> Siracusa or Neverfull Azur
> 
> Be Blessed MoNikki


NF Azur

DA Speedy 25 or DA Favorite PM?


----------



## LVoeNature

DA Speedy 25 

Speedy 25 Empreinte or Speedy 30 Multicolor Monogram?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVoeNature said:


> DA Speedy 25
> 
> Speedy 25 Empreinte or Speedy 30 Multicolor Monogram?



Both!!

Sully MM or Portobello GM?


----------



## floridalv

Portobello gm

Epi alma bb in or vernis Montana ?


----------



## misslindala

floridalv said:


> Portobello gm
> 
> Epi alma bb in or vernis Montana ?




Epi Alma bb (although I'm not a big fan of small bags)

-------------------------------------------
YOUR TURN! 
Neverfull OR Speedy in general

**Extra round** (since I'm curious)
Which wallet? Sarah OR Zippy in general


----------



## ivy1026

misslindala said:


> Epi Alma bb (although I'm not a big fan of small bags)
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> YOUR TURN!
> Neverfull OR Speedy in general
> 
> **Extra round** (since I'm curious)
> Which wallet? Sarah OR Zippy in general



Speedy and Sarah

Epi black or fuchsia neverfull MM?


----------



## LitGeek

ivy1026 said:


> Speedy and Sarah
> 
> Epi black or fuchsia neverfull MM?


Epi Black NF MM

ZCP Pomme Vernis or ZCP Empreinte Lilas?


----------



## hermesaddict197

zcp lilas,

croc neverfull or croc alma


----------



## LitGeek

hermesaddict197 said:


> zcp lilas,
> 
> croc neverfull or croc alma


I'm not rally a fan of croc, but for bag style I would choose NF.

DE Speedy b 25 or Mono Artsy?


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

Mono Artsy

Montaigne mono GM or red epi Alma pm?


----------



## LitGeek

Ms Moneypenny said:


> Mono Artsy
> 
> Montaigne mono GM or red epi Alma pm?


Red Epi Alma PM

DE Speedy b 25 or DE Alma PM?


----------



## RIX...

LitGeek said:


> Red Epi Alma PM
> 
> DE Speedy b 25 or DE Alma PM?


DE speedy b 25

Speedy 30: empreinte black or empreinte amethyste?


----------



## LitGeek

RIX... said:


> DE speedy b 25
> 
> Speedy 30: empreinte black or empreinte amethyste?


amethyste!

DE Speedy b 25  or mono classic speedy 25?


----------



## kokomommy

LitGeek said:


> amethyste!
> 
> DE Speedy b 25  or mono classic speedy 25?


mono classic speedy 25

Siracusa PM vs Riviera PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kokomommy said:


> mono classic speedy 25
> 
> Siracusa PM vs Riviera PM?



Siracusa PM!

Sully MM or Pallas?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Siracusa PM!
> 
> Sully MM or Pallas?


Pallas   

DE Speedy b 25 or fuchsia Epi Alma bb?


----------



## LiveV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Siracusa PM!
> 
> 
> 
> Sully MM or Pallas?




Sully!
Noe azur or noe epi fuchsia?


----------



## LitGeek

LiveV said:


> Sully!
> Noe azur or noe epi fuchsia?


Noe Azur

DE Speedy b 25 or fuchsia Epi Alma bb?


----------



## Louislover1213

Speedy b!

Totally mm azur or neverfull gm azur?


----------



## LitGeek

Louislover1213 said:


> Speedy b!
> 
> Totally mm azur or neverfull gm azur?


Azur NF GM (I prefer MM)

epi Alma bb or epi Alma PM?


----------



## atlgirl

LitGeek said:


> Azur NF GM (I prefer MM)
> 
> epi Alma bb or epi Alma PM?




Epi  alma bb

Azur favorite MM or Azur eva


----------



## Louislover1213

Azur favorite!!

Artsy azur or artsy mono


----------



## CDJD

Artsy azur! 

Black emp speedy 30 or black emp Montaigne MM?


----------



## Donnutella

Cotoletta said:


> Montaigne mm
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite pm or mm?



Favourite PM. 

Neverfull DE MM or Totally Mono PM?


----------



## JFLouis

Neverfull MM in DE

Vernis Alma BB or Vernis Alma PM?


----------



## LitGeek

JFLouis said:


> Neverfull MM in DE
> 
> Vernis Alma BB or Vernis Alma PM?


Vernis Alma bb

Epi Petit Noe or Epi Alma bb?


----------



## LiveV

LitGeek said:


> Vernis Alma bb
> 
> Epi Petit Noe or Epi Alma bb?




Epi petit noe!
Epi petite noe in fuchsia or figue?


----------



## LitGeek

LiveV said:


> Epi petit noe!
> Epi petite noe in fuchsia or figue?


Fuchsia 

Alma bb in vernis or epi?


----------



## tinkerbel.bags

Vernis

Epi pochette or DE favorite mm


----------



## sayakayumi

Epi pochette

DE Totally or Westminster?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sayakayumi said:


> Epi pochette
> 
> DE Totally or Westminster?



Both!

Retiro or Estrela?


----------



## sissyloveslv

Estrella

Metis or Artsy Mono


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Metis!

Artsy or Delightful?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Metis!
> 
> Artsy or Delightful?


Artsy

DE Speedy b25 or epi Alma bb?


----------



## floridalv

epi alma bb


Vernis Montana or Vernis Alma PM  ?


----------



## Love4MK

Vernis Alma PM, hands down!

Neverfull or Speedy?


----------



## Nattymj

I have both and love both! Hm I carry my speedy more though so
Speedy!
Speedy 30 B mono or Speedy 25 B empreinte?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy!!

Mono Artsy or Sully MM?


----------



## kokomommy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy!!
> 
> Mono Artsy or Sully MM?


Sully MM!  (simply not sure about the Artsy strap)

Siracusa PM or Speedy B 25 in Azur?


----------



## LVMom07

kokomommy said:


> Sully MM!  (simply not sure about the Artsy strap)
> 
> Siracusa PM or Speedy B 25 in Azur?


 Speedy b 25 Azur !
 Speedy b 30 mono or Tivoli pm ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Azur speedy b!

Azur NF or Azur Artsy?


----------



## LVoer_Girl

AZ neverfull. Love it!!

Sweet monogram zippy wallet or summer 2014 Cabas insolite azur


----------



## Houseofphylis

Sweet zippy wallet! A great pop of color!

Eva in DE of Favorite PM in DE....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE Eva!

Golden arrow speedy or Kusama speedy?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE Eva!
> 
> Golden arrow speedy or Kusama speedy?


Kusama Speedy

epi Alma bb or Bloomsbury PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Kusama Speedy
> 
> epi Alma bb or Bloomsbury PM?



Bloomsbury PM!

Pochette Metis or azur speedy B?


----------



## LVoer_Girl

To carry, Pochette Metis.  To put back in my collection, Speedy B. 

Capucine or W Bag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

W bag!

Epi brea or vernis brea?


----------



## Houseofphylis

Vernis Brea!! Gorgeous!!

Cosmetic pouch kusama in blue or agenda PM in kusma green


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Blue kusama cosmetic pouch!

Ikat NF or roses speedy?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Blue kusama cosmetic pouch!
> 
> Ikat NF or roses speedy?


Ikat NF

epi Petit Noe or epi Alma bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi alma bb!!

Delightful GM or Mono NF GM?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi alma bb!!
> 
> Delightful GM or Mono NF GM?


Mono NF GM!

Epi or vernis Alma bb?


----------



## Shoppinmel

Vernis Alma bb

Favorite DE or Eva DE


----------



## Mariehd

Shoppinmel said:


> Vernis Alma bb
> 
> Favorite DE or Eva DE



Eva DE!

Artsy DA or Soffi DA?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DA artsy!

Vernis alma or vernis brea?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DA artsy!
> 
> Vernis alma or vernis brea?


vernis Alma

Epi Alma bb or Azur Speedy b 25?


----------



## Mariehd

LitGeek said:


> vernis Alma
> 
> Epi Alma bb or Azur Speedy b 25?



Epi Alma bb

DE Eva clutch or Mono Odeon PM


----------



## mmchav

Mariehd said:


> Epi Alma bb
> 
> 
> 
> DE Eva clutch or Mono Odeon PM




Eva clutch! 

Capucines bb or W pm?


----------



## LVMom07

mmchav said:


> Eva clutch!
> 
> Capucines bb or W pm?


  W pm !
   Artsy Azur or Arsty Empreinte Neige ?


----------



## BirkinLover77

Artsy Azur

Olympus or Pallas?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Olympe!!

Empreinte Metis noir or Empreinte Metis amethyste??


----------



## LiveV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Olympe!!
> 
> Empreinte Metis noir or Empreinte Metis amethyste??




Noir
Pochette métis or mono noe bb


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LiveV said:


> Noir
> Pochette métis or mono noe bb



Thanks! It helps my decision!

Pochette Metis!!

Delightful MM or Artsy?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks! It helps my decision!
> 
> Pochette Metis!!
> 
> Delightful MM or Artsy?


 Artsy !
Empreiente Neige Artsy or Retiro pm ?


----------



## LiveV

momof3boyz said:


> Artsy !
> 
> Empreiente Neige Artsy or Retiro pm ?




Retiro pm
Pochette metis or mono speedy 30


----------



## LitGeek

LiveV said:


> Retiro pm
> Pochette metis or mono speedy 30


Pochette Metis! I have this bag and love it!

Epi Alma bb or Azur Neverfull PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi alma bb!

empreinte Metis noir or empreinte Montaigne noir?


----------



## LiveV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi alma bb!
> 
> empreinte Metis noir or empreinte Montaigne noir?




Metis
Sully mm or pochette metis?


----------



## sissyloveslv

Sully MM!

Evora MM or Estrella MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Evora mm!!

Trevi pm or DE speedy B?


----------



## RIX...

DE speedy b

Mono Noe or NN14 GM mono Idole (with black)?


----------



## LitGeek

RIX... said:


> DE speedy b
> 
> Mono Noe or NN14 GM mono Idole (with black)?


Mono Noe! It is such a beautiful classic!

Amla bb vernis or Fascinante?


----------



## peggyplaw

Alma bb vernis! Classic, classic & classic!

Damier ebene Trevi GM or Monogram Artsy MM??


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

peggyplaw said:


> Alma bb vernis! Classic, classic & classic!
> 
> Damier ebene Trevi GM or Monogram Artsy MM??



Artsy MM



Montsouris GM or Neverfull GM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Artsy MM
> 
> 
> 
> Montsouris GM or Neverfull GM



Montsouris GM!!

DE ascot or DE Belmont??


----------



## LiveV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montsouris GM!!
> 
> DE ascot or DE Belmont??



DE Belmont which I have!

Epi Noe or Epi petite Noe for a 5 9 tall


----------



## LitGeek

Epi Noe! 

Neverfull PM or Alma bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Epi Noe!
> 
> Neverfull PM or Alma bb?



Alma bb!!

Empreinte speedy Terre or empreinte speedy amethyste??


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb!!
> 
> Empreinte speedy Terre or empreinte speedy amethyste??


Amethyste!

mon mono Neverfull PM or mon mono Speedy 25?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mon mono speedy!!

portobello GM am or Marylebone GM?


----------



## sweetie2892

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono speedy!!
> 
> portobello GM am or Marylebone GM?



marylebone 

mon mono neverfull or de neverfull


----------



## LitGeek

sweetie2892 said:


> marylebone
> 
> mon mono neverfull or de neverfull


DE NF!

mono Insolite wallet or mono Sarah (new model) wallet?


----------



## momof3boyz

LitGeek said:


> DE NF!
> 
> mono Insolite wallet or mono Sarah (new model) wallet?


 Mono Sarah !
Tivoli pm or Neige Artsy ?


----------



## kimetra24

momof3boyz said:


> Mono Sarah !
> 
> Tivoli pm or Neige Artsy ?




Neige Artsy!

W tote or Soft Lockit?


----------



## clu13

Soft Lockit

Estrela MM or palermo PM


----------



## gms

Neverfull for sure! 

Damier Azur Galleria PM or Belem PM bag?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

gms said:


> Neverfull for sure!
> 
> Damier Azur Galleria PM or Belem PM bag?





Galleria!


Montsouris GM or Menilmontant MM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Galleria!
> 
> 
> Montsouris GM or Menilmontant MM



Montsouris GM!

Sully MM or a Delightful MM?


----------



## LitGeek

Delightful MM

DE Favorite PM or DE Eva?


----------



## MissEileen

Favorite PM!! 

Mon Neverfull MM or Mon Totally PM


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

MissEileen said:


> Favorite PM!!
> 
> Mon Neverfull MM or Mon Totally PM



Mon Neverfull MM!!



Mono Speedy B 25 or Hoxton GM DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Mon Neverfull MM!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mono Speedy B 25 or Hoxton GM DE



Mono speedy b!!

DE Belmont or DE ascot??


----------



## LitGeek

DE Ascot

Vernis Louise or Ana clutch?


----------



## Almond_Joy

Ana!!!


Metis pochette or Empreinte Speedy 25?!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> DE Ascot
> 
> Vernis Louise or Ana clutch?



Yay!, I like the ascot too! You don't see much on this bag though......

Both!!

Portobello or Marylebone?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yay!, I like the ascot too! You don't see much on this bag though......
> 
> Both!!
> 
> Portobello or Marylebone?



Yes, the Ascot is such a pretty bag! Marylebone



Almond_Joy said:


> Ana!!!
> 
> 
> Metis pochette or Empreinte Speedy 25?!



Pochette Metis 

Chaine Wallet or Vernis Pochette NM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Yes, the Ascot is such a pretty bag! Marylebone
> 
> 
> 
> Pochette Metis
> 
> Chaine Wallet or Vernis Pochette NM?



Chaine wallet!

Vernis brea rose indien or vernis brea grand bleu?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Chaine wallet!
> 
> Vernis brea rose indien or vernis brea grand bleu?



Rose Indien!

Mono Artsy or Mon Mono NF MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Rose Indien!
> 
> Mono Artsy or Mon Mono NF MM?



Mono artsy!!

Empreinte Lumi or empreinte Montaigne?


----------



## rosevelours

Empreintre lumi

Trouville or Speedy 25 both in monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Trouville!

Eva in DE or Eva in mono?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Trouville!
> 
> Eva in DE or Eva in mono?


Eva DE

Mon Mono Speedy 25 or Mon Mono NF PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Eva DE
> 
> Mon Mono Speedy 25 or Mon Mono NF PM?



Mon mono speedy!

Evora in DE or Galleria in Azur?


----------



## floridalv

Mon Mono Speedy 25

Rose Indien vernis Montana or Epi Alma bb in Pistache with bag charm.   

(This is my own personal dilemma at the moment - what would you choose?)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

floridalv said:


> Mon Mono Speedy 25
> 
> Rose Indien vernis Montana or Epi Alma bb in Pistache with bag charm.
> 
> (This is my own personal dilemma at the moment - what would you choose?)



In my opinion, epi alma bb! I like style better than the Montana....

DE Trevi pm or DE speedy b?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono speedy!
> 
> Evora in DE or Galleria in Azur?



Evora DE



LVlvoe_bug said:


> In my opinion, epi alma bb! I like style better than the Montana....
> 
> DE Trevi pm or DE speedy b?



DE Trevi

DE Favorite PM or DE Eva?


----------



## sissyloveslv

Trevi PM

Evora MM or Marylebone GM?


----------



## CornishMon

Marylebone GM

Totally MM DE or Westminster GM


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## LiveV

CornishMon said:


> Marylebone GM
> 
> Totally MM DE or Westminster GM
> 
> 
> Be Blessed MoNikki




Totally

Mono noe bb or pochette metis


----------



## Shoppinmel

Pochette Metis

Mono Metis Hobo or Mono Artsy


----------



## LitGeek

Shoppinmel said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Mono Metis Hobo or Mono Artsy


Mono Metis Hobo

epi Noe bb or mono Petit Noe?


----------



## TheMrsKwok

LitGeek said:


> Mono Metis Hobo
> 
> epi Noe bb or mono Petit Noe?



Epi noe bb. 

Alma pm pomme or artsy empreinte ?


----------



## Shoppinmel

TheMrsKwok said:


> Epi noe bb.
> 
> Alma pm pomme or artsy empreinte ?




Ooh girl this one's hard!  I've always wanted a Alma pm pomme so I'll go with that!


How about  Bloomsbury pm or Odeon pm


----------



## LitGeek

Shoppinmel said:


> Ooh girl this one's hard!  I've always wanted a Alma pm pomme so I'll go with that!
> 
> 
> How about  Bloomsbury pm or Odeon pm


Bloomsbury PM. I tried it on the boutique and really liked it!

Black or Carmine Alma bb?


----------



## poshmommy

carmine alma bb

capucines blue electric or capucines fuchsia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Capucines in fuschia!

Noir W (with the tufted LVs ) or empreinte speedy?


----------



## cyanidestyling

Winiebean said:


> denim neo cabby
> 
> 
> 
> palermo pm or damier alma?



Alma. 

Sprouse Speedy or Epi Noé?


----------



## LiveV

cyanidestyling said:


> Alma.
> 
> Sprouse Speedy or Epi Noé?



Epi noe
Noe bb epi or mono


----------



## LitGeek

LiveV said:


> Epi noe
> Noe bb epi or mono


epi

epi Noe bb or epi Alma bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> epi
> 
> epi Noe bb or epi Alma bb?



Epi alma bb!

Empreinte speedy in amethyste or empreinte speedy in earth?


----------



## justmani

Empreinte speedy in amethyste! 

Lockit Soft leather or artsy empreinte?


----------



## cyanidestyling

justmani said:


> Empreinte speedy in amethyste!
> 
> Lockit Soft leather or artsy empreinte?




Artsy. 

Eva in DE or Favorite in Monogram?


----------



## pbjilly

cyanidestyling said:


> Artsy.
> 
> Eva in DE or Favorite in Monogram?




Favorite 


Epi neverfull mm or evora mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Evora mm!!

Empreinte speedy orient or empreinte speedy in earth?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Evora mm!!
> 
> Empreinte speedy orient or empreinte speedy in earth?


Orient!

Pistache Alma bb or Pistache Petit Noe?


----------



## lifestylekitty

LitGeek said:


> Orient!
> 
> Pistache Alma bb or Pistache Petit Noe?


Pistache Alma BB!

Empreinte Speedy B 25 or Kusama Speedy?


----------



## Ceo

empreinte speedy 


artsy or metis


----------



## LitGeek

Ceo said:


> empreinte speedy
> 
> 
> artsy or metis


Metis!

Mono Eva or Mono Favorite PM?


----------



## lablv

LitGeek said:


> Metis!
> 
> Mono Eva or Mono Favorite PM?


mono eva


empreinte lumineuse or empreinte speedy b 30?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

charmiekitty said:


> Empreinte speedy b 30
> 
> Insolite Wallet or Insolite Organizer?



Insolite wallet!!

Roses speedy or roses NF?


----------



## nevia

NF 

evora or metis


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Both!!!

Totally Mono or Totally DE?


----------



## justmani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both!!!
> 
> Totally Mono or Totally DE?



Totally DE

Alma Vernis in Noir magnetique or Alma Epi in Electric Noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

justmani said:


> Totally DE
> 
> Alma Vernis in Noir magnetique or Alma Epi in Electric Noir?



Alma vernis in noir magnetique!!

 vernis brea grand bleu or  vernis brea rose indien?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma vernis in noir magnetique!!
> 
> vernis brea grand bleu or  vernis brea rose indien?


Grand Bleu

epi Alma bb or epi Monceau bb?


----------



## CornishMon

ALL OF THEM!  LOL - sorry but I am serious.


----------



## LitGeek

CornishMon said:


> ALL OF THEM!  LOL - sorry but I am serious.


 OK I will try again then...

epi Alma bb or epi Monceau bb?


----------



## CornishMon

LitGeek said:


> OK I will try again then...
> 
> epi Alma bb or epi Monceau bb?



Okay ALma BB Epi black.

Rossmore MM or Pouchette NM Epi


----------



## LitGeek

CornishMon said:


> Okay ALma BB Epi black.
> 
> Rossmore MM or Pouchette NM Epi


Pochette NM epi

I love the Alma bb  
Vernis Pochette NM or Mono Eva?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Pochette NM epi
> 
> I love the Alma bb
> Vernis Pochette NM or Mono Eva?



Mono Eva!!

Tapage bag charm or mono mini pochette??


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Eva!!
> 
> Tapage bag charm or mono mini pochette??



Mini pochette!


Menilmontant pm or speedy b 25 mono


----------



## HampsteadLV

Speedy B 25

Neo neverfull fuschia or Totally azur?


IWannaANeverFull


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

HampsteadLV said:


> Speedy B 25
> 
> Neo neverfull fuschia or Totally azur?
> 
> 
> IWannaANeverFull



Totally azur....

Ikat NF or Roses NF?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Totally azur....
> 
> Ikat NF or Roses NF?


Roses NF 

mon mono NF GM  or PM size?


----------



## Ceo

PM

classic speedy or speedy B.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ceo said:


> PM
> 
> classic speedy or speedy B.



Speedy b!!

Azur totally or Mono Totally?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy b!!
> 
> Azur totally or Mono Totally?



Azur Totally

epi black petit noe or epi black alma pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi black alma pm!!

vernis alma pm or de alma pm?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi black alma pm!!
> 
> vernis alma pm or de alma pm?


Vernis Alma PM

Mon Mono NF PM or DE Alma PM?


----------



## Rani

Mon mon Neverfull pm

Sully pm or Delightful pm


----------



## sissyloveslv

Sully PM

Perforated Musette or Saumur?


----------



## LitGeek

sissyloveslv said:


> Sully PM
> 
> Perforated Musette or Saumur?


Saumur

Saumur or mono Favorite PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Saumur
> 
> Saumur or mono Favorite PM?



Favorite  pm.....

Sully mm or Delightful MM?


----------



## Dandilyn12

The CAPUCINE


----------



## LiveV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Favorite  pm.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sully mm or Delightful MM?




Sully!
Alma epi mm or noe bb epi for weekend


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LiveV said:


> Sully!
> Alma epi mm or noe bb epi for weekend



Epi alma mm!

Mono Voltaire  or Mono NF?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi alma mm!
> 
> Mono Voltaire  or Mono NF?


 Mono nf !
Speedy b 30 Azur or Azur Artsy ?


----------



## LiveV

LVMom07 said:


> Mono nf !
> 
> Speedy b 30 Azur or Azur Artsy ?




Azur artsy
Belmont or de totally


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LiveV said:


> Azur artsy
> Belmont or de totally



DE totally!!

Capucines  MM or empreinte speedy?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE totally!!
> 
> Capucines  MM or empreinte speedy?


Capucines 

Alma bb vernis or epi?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Capucines
> 
> Alma bb vernis or epi?



Alma bb vernis!! 

Azur speedy b or de speedy b???


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb vernis!!
> 
> Azur speedy b or de speedy b???


DE Speedy b. I would get a classic speedy in azur, but not a b!

Voltaire or mono Artsy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono artsy!

De totally or azur totally?


----------



## alexandra28

azur totally

alma bb indian rose or alma bb pistache


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb pistache...

Vernis brea or vernis alma?


----------



## Ally Charlotte

Vernis alma less vachetta, da riviera or mono Voltaire?


----------



## LitGeek

Ally Charlotte said:


> Vernis alma less vachetta, da riviera or mono Voltaire?


Voltaire

Epi NF MM or Epi Alma PM?


----------



## pale_septembre

LitGeek said:


> Voltaire
> 
> Epi NF MM or Epi Alma PM?




Epi Alma PM. 

Mono NF or DE NF?


----------



## drspock7

pale_septembre said:


> Epi Alma PM.
> 
> Mono NF or DE NF?



Epi Alma PM!

Clemence Wallet or Zippy Wallet....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

clemence wallet.....

NF azur or NF Mono?


----------



## HampsteadLV

neverfull mono fuschia

totally pm or alma pm?


IWannaANeverFull


----------



## LitGeek

pale_septembre said:


> Epi Alma PM.
> 
> Mono NF or DE NF?



DE NF


----------



## LitGeek

HampsteadLV said:


> neverfull mono fuschia
> 
> totally pm or alma pm?
> 
> 
> IWannaANeverFull


Alma PM

Epi Alma PM or Epi Petit Noe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Alma PM
> 
> Epi Alma PM or Epi Petit Noe?



Hi! We seem to be always playing this game!

Epi alma pm!!!

Empreinte speedy in orient or empreinte speedy in aurore??


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hi! We seem to be always playing this game!
> 
> Epi alma pm!!!
> 
> Empreinte speedy in orient or empreinte speedy in aurore??


Right?  

Aurore!!!!

DA Favorite PM or Element (clutch) in Mimosa?


----------



## clu13

LitGeek said:


> Right?
> 
> Aurore!!!!
> 
> DA Favorite PM or Element (clutch) in Mimosa?




Element in mimosa 

Soft lockit in magnolia or Sofia Coppola pm in galet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Soft lockit in magnolia!!

SC pm or SC BB??


----------



## clu13

SC PM

cassis epi speedy or cassis epi lockit


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Hard choice!! Both are beautiful bags but I love the lockit style so Cassis epi lockit!!!

Epi brea MM or Vernis Brea MM??


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hard choice!! Both are beautiful bags but I love the lockit style so Cassis epi lockit!!!
> 
> Epi brea MM or Vernis Brea MM??


Vernis Brea MM

Fascinante or Vernis Alma PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Vernis Brea MM
> 
> Fascinante or Vernis Alma PM?



I was getting worried...this thread was so quiet for a few days!

Vernis alma pm!!

Azur Totally MM or DE totally MM?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I was getting worried...this thread was so quiet for a few days!
> 
> Vernis alma pm!!
> 
> Azur Totally MM or DE totally MM?


Not to worry, you and I can keep it going 

Azur!

Vernis Louise Clutch or Vernis Alma bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Not to worry, you and I can keep it going
> 
> Azur!
> 
> Vernis Louise Clutch or Vernis Alma bb?



Vernis alma bb!!
I'm running out of bags!

DE alma bb or epi alma bb?


----------



## arcusiris

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis alma bb!!
> I'm running out of bags!
> 
> DE alma bb or epi alma bb?


Epi Alma BB

Black Capucines or Pink Lockit (new one)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

arcusiris said:


> Epi Alma BB
> 
> Black Capucines or Pink Lockit (new one)



Since I have the black capucines I would love a lockit!!

Mono Voltaire or Mono NF?


----------



## poshmommy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Since I have the black capucines I would love a lockit!!
> 
> Mono Voltaire or Mono NF?



Mono voltaire!!

Soft lockit in either magnolia or quesch OR taupe/corail SC speedy???


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

poshmommy said:


> Mono voltaire!!
> 
> Soft lockit in either magnolia or quesch OR taupe/corail SC speedy???



Ugh, this is a hard one!!!! I would probably pick the quetsche lockit first but would still love to have a sc!!!! I love the quetsche color!!

W bag or soft lockit?


----------



## Wallet Addict

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ugh, this is a hard one!!!! I would probably pick the quetsche lockit first but would still love to have a sc!!!! I love the quetsche color!!
> 
> W bag or soft lockit?


Soft lockit in galet


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ugh, this is a hard one!!!! I would probably pick the quetsche lockit first but would still love to have a sc!!!! I love the quetsche color!!
> 
> W bag or soft lockit?


W in Pistache    My HG bag!

Chaine Louise Black Vernis or Virginia MM Amethyste?


----------



## LVMom07

LitGeek said:


> W in Pistache    My HG bag!
> 
> Chaine Louise Black Vernis or Virginia MM Amethyste?


 Chaine Louise black !
Fascinante Noir or Epi electric Alma bb ?


----------



## LitGeek

LVMom07 said:


> Chaine Louise black !
> Fascinante Noir or Epi electric Alma bb ?


Epi Electric Alma bb 
mon mono Speedy 25 or DA NF MM?


----------



## cap

LitGeek said:


> Epi Electric Alma bb
> mon mono Speedy 25 or DA NF MM?


 Mon mono Speedy 25 !
Artsy Aurore or Monogram speedy b 30 ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

cap said:


> Mon mono Speedy 25 !
> Artsy Aurore or Monogram speedy b 30 ?



Hi Cap!
Artsy aurore!

Mono speedy b or mono Metis?


----------



## deb68nc

Mono speedy b

Alma bb in epi or alma bb in vernis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb vernis!

Mono artsy or mono speedy b?


----------



## LitGeek

Mono Artsy!

Vernis Moceau bb or Vernis Louise Clutch?


----------



## erevex552

LitGeek said:


> Mono Artsy!
> 
> Vernis Moceau bb or Vernis Louise Clutch?



Vernis Louise!

Evora MM or Greenwich?


----------



## tempurabits

erevex552 said:


> Vernis Louise!
> 
> Evora MM or Greenwich?



Greenwich!

Mono Montaigne MM or Pink Pallas?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pink Pallas!

Mono Artsy or Mono Totally?


----------



## atlgirl

Mono Artsy!

Soft Lockit or Empreinte Metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Soft lockit!

Capucines or soft lockit?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Soft lockit!
> 
> Capucines or soft lockit?


Capucines 

Chaine Louise or Fascinante?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Capucines
> 
> Chaine Louise or Fascinante?



Chaine Louise!! 

Ikat NF or Kusama NF?


----------



## saenzio

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Chaine Louise!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ikat NF or Kusama NF?




Kusama NF

Empreinte Speedy B 25 or Empreinte Montaigne MM?


----------



## Liaxx

Empreinte Speedy B 25


Alma GM

Speedy 35


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

Liaxx said:


> Empreinte Speedy B 25
> 
> 
> Alma GM
> 
> Speedy 35



Alma GM


Aube lumineuse pm or Chanel classic flap


----------



## candito

Alma BB


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Aube Lumi pm!

Alma pm pomme or alma pm noir magnetique?


----------



## GGspice25

Alma pm pomme
Artsy empreinte or Speedy b empreinte


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte Speedy B!!

Empreinte Artsy or Empreinte Metis?


----------



## cap

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte Speedy B!!
> 
> Empreinte Artsy or Empreinte Metis?


  Hi LVlvoe bug !!!   Empreinte Artsy !
Speedy b 25 Aurore or Mono speedy b 30 ?


----------



## deacc

Speedy b 25 Aurore.

Mono Metis or Mono  Tuileries


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

deacc said:


> Speedy b 25 Aurore.
> 
> Mono Metis or Mono  Tuileries



This is a tough one since I haven't seen the Tuileries but like the looks from pics, hmmm...

So, I'll have to say both!

Sully MM or Delightful MM???


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> This is a tough one since I haven't seen the Tuileries but like the looks from pics, hmmm...
> 
> So, I'll have to say both!
> 
> Sully MM or Delightful MM???


Delightful MM

Alma bb in vernis Indian Rose or Pomme?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb in pomme!

Mono Artsy or  Sully MM?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb in pomme!
> 
> Mono Artsy or  Sully MM?


Sully MM

Vernis Zippy Wallet or Empreinte Zippy Wallet


----------



## LVoeNature

Empeiente Zippy Wallet

Mono Artsy MM or Totally MM De


----------



## bayborn

Totally MM DE

Speedy Mirage or Speedy Watercolor?


----------



## hart88hart

Black Pallas or Aurore Momtaigne (due out July 1st)!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Black Pallas......

DE speedy or DE Trevi?


----------



## HunniBun

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Black Pallas......
> 
> DE speedy or DE Trevi?



Trevi!

Tivoli pm or speedy b?


----------



## Charmie

HunniBun said:


> Trevi!
> 
> Tivoli pm or speedy b?


Tivoli pm

Speedy b empriente or artsy empriente?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Charmie said:


> Tivoli pm
> 
> Speedy b empriente or artsy empriente?



Empreinte speedy b!

Trevi or Evora?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy b!
> 
> Trevi or Evora?


  Trevi !
Epi electric Alma bb or Epi electric Alma pm ?


----------



## Nanciii

Epi electric Alma pm

Mongaigne MM or Trevi PM (they has the same price!!)


----------



## casmitty

Verona PM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Trevi pm!!

Totally mm or Westminster GM?


----------



## kokomommy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Trevi pm!!
> 
> Totally mm or Westminster GM?


Westminster GM 
I was there... comparing two of them.  I landed with Westminster GM since I had Totally PM, and I made a right choice. ^^

Alma PM in Epi Electric vs. Trevi PM?


----------



## LitGeek

kokomommy said:


> Westminster GM
> I was there... comparing two of them.  I landed with Westminster GM since I had Totally PM, and I made a right choice. ^^
> 
> Alma PM in Epi Electric vs. Trevi PM?


Alma PM 

Mono Montaigne bb or Pallas?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Alma PM
> 
> Mono Montaigne bb or Pallas?



Pallas! 

Delightful MM or delightful GM?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas!
> 
> Delightful MM or delightful GM?


 Delightful MM !
Alma bb Rose Indien or Fascinante  Aurore ?


----------



## LitGeek

LVMom07 said:


> Delightful MM !
> Alma bb Rose Indien or Fascinante  Aurore ?


Alma bb Rose Indien 

Mono or DE Favorite PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Alma bb Rose Indien
> 
> Mono or DE Favorite PM?



Mono favorite pm!

Pochette Metis or favorite mm?


----------



## kokomommy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono favorite pm!
> 
> Pochette Metis or favorite mm?


Pochette Metis!  

Estrela MM vs Retiro PM?


----------



## Catth

Retiro PM!

Bloomsbury PM or Hoxton GM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bloomsbury pm!

Epi speedy or mono speedy?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bloomsbury pm!
> 
> Epi speedy or mono speedy?



Epi speedy! (which I regret selling!)

Portobello GM or Mono Metis


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Epi speedy! (which I regret selling!)
> 
> Portobello GM or Mono Metis



Yay! This thread was soooo quiet!

Mono Metis!!

Mono speedy B or DE speedy B?


----------



## poshmommy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yay! This thread was soooo quiet!
> 
> Mono Metis!!
> 
> Mono speedy B or DE speedy B?



DE speedy B!!

Red soft lockit or Marly in dune?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

poshmommy said:


> DE speedy B!!
> 
> Red soft lockit or Marly in dune?



Red soft lockit!!!

Empreinte Speedy B Infini or Empreinte Speedy B Orient?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Red soft lockit!!!
> 
> Empreinte Speedy B Infini or Empreinte Speedy B Orient?



Infini!

MC Sarah wallet or mono Sarah wallet


----------



## deacc

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Infini!
> 
> MC Sarah wallet or mono Sarah wallet



MC Sarah

Epi Alma bb or Epi Marly bb


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi alma bb!

MC cosmetic pouch or mono cosmetic pouch?


----------



## sayakayumi

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi alma bb!
> 
> MC cosmetic pouch or mono cosmetic pouch?


MC cosmetic pouch

6 key holder or epi cles?


----------



## LitGeek

Epi Cles!

Helene wallet or Anais wallet?


----------



## LVoeNature

Mon monogram speedy b 35 or metis?


----------



## LVoeNature

Helene wallet.

mon monogram speedy b 35 or metis?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVoeNature said:


> Helene wallet.
> 
> mon monogram speedy b 35 or metis?



metis


Speedy b 25 emp OR chanel black GST


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> metis
> 
> 
> Speedy b 25 emp OR chanel black GST



This is a hard choice, no fair adding Chanel into it!

Both!!

Mono Galleria or Mono Delightful?


----------



## CornishMon

LVlvoe_bug said:


> This is a hard choice, no fair adding Chanel into it!
> 
> 
> 
> Both!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mono Galleria or Mono Delightful?




Delightful.

Métis Mono or Artsy Mono!


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CornishMon said:


> Delightful.
> 
> Métis Mono or Artsy Mono!
> 
> 
> Be Blessed MoNikki



Mono Metis!!

Watercolor speedy or roses speedy?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Metis!!
> 
> Watercolor speedy or roses speedy?



BOTH!!! 

Mono Artsy or Azur Artsy


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Markxmikesmom said:


> BOTH!!!
> 
> Mono Artsy or Azur Artsy





Mono artsy!

Roses NF or Ikat NF?


----------



## bayborn

Markxmikesmom said:


> BOTH!!!
> 
> Mono Artsy or Azur Artsy


 
Azur Artsy

DE Evora or DE Sistina


----------



## deb68nc

De evora..

Alma bb Epi or Alma bb vernis


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono artsy!
> 
> Roses NF or Ikat NF?



Your killing me.......


----------



## Catth

Alma BB epi (on wishlist!)

Eva clutch mono or favorite pm mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Markxmikesmom said:


> Your killing me.......



I'm sorry!

Mono Eva.....

Mon mono NF or mon mono speedy?


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Mon mono Speedy.


Monogram Pochette or Damier Ebene  Pochette ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Monogram pochette!

Kusama speedy or cerises speedy?


----------



## Charlottemouse

I have the chance to purchase the Selene, mahina leather in sable for £1,500. It is like new, comes with the pochette and dust bag. Do you think it's worth the investment? I'm not sure I would use it enough. &#128092;


----------



## Bags_4_life

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Monogram pochette!
> 
> Kusama speedy or cerises speedy?


Kusama speedy (although I love cerises but prefer it on slg's)

Crossbody - saumur mm or pochette metis??


----------



## Snow Diva

Pochette métis. 

Trevi pm or vernis alma in pomme d'amour?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Trevi pm..

Empreinte Artsy or Empreinte Lumi?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Trevi pm..
> 
> Empreinte Artsy or Empreinte Lumi?


Empreinte Artsy

Louise Clutch vernis or Alma bb vernis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb vernis!

Delightful or sully?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Delightful

Can I customize lol? If so...

DE Artsy or DA Delightful


----------



## HWall

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Delightful
> 
> Can I customize lol? If so...
> 
> DE Artsy or DA Delightful



DE Artsy!

Neverfull GM mon mono or DE Saleya 
(a retired style, but on my mind recently!)


----------



## LitGeek

HWall said:


> DE Artsy!
> 
> Neverfull GM mon mono or DE Saleya
> (a retired style, but on my mind recently!)


Mon Mono NF GM 

Alma PM vernis or epi?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LitGeek said:


> Mon Mono NF GM
> 
> Alma PM vernis or epi?



Vernis!!

Mono Metis or Delightful GM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Vernis!!
> 
> Mono Metis or Delightful GM



Delightful GM!!

Mono Artsy or Empreinte Artsy?


----------



## Jbb924

Empreinte artsy!

W bag or Sofia Coppola?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Hard choice!!!! Both??!!!!

Mono cosmetic pouch or empreinte cosmetic pouch?


----------



## deb68nc

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hard choice!!!! Both??!!!!
> 
> Mono cosmetic pouch or empreinte cosmetic pouch?



Empreinte cosmetic pouch

Alma BB damier ebene or marylebone pm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

deb68nc said:


> Empreinte cosmetic pouch
> 
> Alma BB damier ebene or marylebone pm



Alma BB DE!!

Tapage bag charm or facettes bag charm?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma BB DE!!
> 
> Tapage bag charm or facettes bag charm?



Tapage!

Sarah wallet in mono or DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Tapage!
> 
> Sarah wallet in mono or DE



Sarah wallet in mono!

DE alma BB or DE favorite MM?


----------



## krism805

Favorite MM

Marylebone GM or Neverfull GM?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

krism805 said:


> Favorite MM
> 
> Marylebone GM or Neverfull GM?




Marylebone

Which iconoclast bag do you think you will want?

Louboutin or Lagerfeld


----------



## LitGeek

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Marylebone
> 
> Which iconoclast bag do you think you will want?
> 
> Louboutin or Lagerfeld


I would choose shoes from LB and a bag from Lagerfeld!

vernis or mono cosmetic pouch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> I would choose shoes from LB and a bag from Lagerfeld!
> 
> vernis or mono cosmetic pouch?



Mono cosmetic pouch!


Mono sarah wallet or mono insolite wallet?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono cosmetic pouch!
> 
> 
> Mono sarah wallet or mono insolite wallet?


Mono Insolite with a pretty color interior!

ZCP vernis or empreinte?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Mono Insolite with a pretty color interior!
> 
> ZCP vernis or empreinte?



Empreinte zcp.......

MC speedy or Cerises speedy?


----------



## krism805

Neither.

Artsy or Marylebone?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

krism805 said:


> Neither.
> 
> Artsy or Marylebone?




Artsy!

Delightful or sully?


----------



## krism805

Delightful.

Saumur or Siracusa?


----------



## deb68nc

krism805 said:


> Delightful.
> 
> Saumur or Siracusa?



Siracusa

Marylebone pm or Reggia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

deb68nc said:


> Siracusa
> 
> Marylebone pm or Reggia?



Reggia!

DE totally or DE Westminster?


----------



## krism805

Westminster.


Figheri or Saleya?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Figheri.....

Metis or Delightful?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Figheri.....
> 
> Metis or Delightful?


Metis 

Saumur or Pochette Metis?


----------



## Ceo

pochette metis

reggia or artsy


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Artsy

Mono Eva or mono favorite?


----------



## Love4MK

Favorite!

Alma or Palermo?


----------



## Rani

Palermo

Mono Neverfull mm or Speedy b 25 de


----------



## Monica924

I just bought a Mono Neverfull MM so thats my pick lol


Azur Noe or Azur Neverfull MM


----------



## krism805

Noe.


Metis or Pallas?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Metis

Saumur or pochette Metis?


----------



## sayakayumi

Pochette Metis!

Mono Speedy 30 or Mono Speedy 25?


----------



## Baglady777

Mono speedy 25

Odeon or speedy b 25 mono?


----------



## Monica924

Mono speedy b 25

Damier azur noe or totally azur mm


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Artsy!
> 
> Delightful or sully?



Delightful!


Montsouris GM or Sarah Wallet


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Delightful!
> 
> 
> Montsouris GM or Sarah Wallet



Sarah wallet!

Saumur or sologne?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sarah wallet!
> 
> Saumur or sologne?


Saumur

vernis ZCP or MC ZCP?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Saumur
> 
> vernis ZCP or MC ZCP?



MC zcp

Mono artsy or azur artsy?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> MC zcp
> 
> 
> 
> Mono artsy or azur artsy?




Azur

Capucines or W bag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Azur
> 
> Capucines or W bag?



W bag!!

pochette Metis or Odeon?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> W bag!!
> 
> pochette Metis or Odeon?


PM 

vernis Cosmetic Pouch - Indian Rose or Pomme?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Indian rose

Totally pm DE or speedy B 25 DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE speedy B

DE reggia or Delightful?


----------



## Avey

Delightful

Monogram Eva or Monogram Favorite PM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono Eva

Bloomsbury or pochette Metis?


----------



## Louisgyal37

PM
 Clemence wallet or emilie nm


----------



## pursesilly

DisCo said:


> Speedy 30
> 
> Ebene NF MM or Cabas Rivington?


Cabas Rivington, hands down

Pallas or Palermo pm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Palermo pm

Vernis alma pomme or vernis alma amarante?


----------



## sweetie2892

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Palermo pm
> 
> Vernis alma pomme or vernis alma amarante?


vernis pomme 

evora de or trevi de


----------



## Nanciii

Trevi DE

Brea MM Vernis or Alma PM Vernis.


----------



## LitGeek

Nanciii said:


> Trevi DE
> 
> Brea MM Vernis or Alma PM Vernis.


Alma 

Chain Louise or vernis Alma PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Alma
> 
> Chain Louise or vernis Alma PM?



Chain Louise


Trevi or Portobello?


----------



## doraemonsy

Trevi

Musette Tango or Messenger?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Messenger

Odeon or epi monceau?


----------



## SplendidThings

Odeon!
Alma Pomme D'Amour GM or Brea Rouge Fauvise GM?


----------



## LitGeek

SplendidThings said:


> Odeon!
> Alma Pomme D'Amour GM or Brea Rouge Fauvise GM?


Alma Pomme GM

Anais wallet or ZCP vernis Pomme?


----------



## Oryx816

LitGeek said:


> Alma Pomme GM
> 
> Anais wallet or ZCP vernis Pomme?



ZCP Pomme.

Pont Neuf or Mirabeau?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Oryx816 said:


> ZCP Pomme.
> 
> Pont Neuf or Mirabeau?



Pont neuf

Epi Monceau BB or Epi Alma BB?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pont neuf
> 
> Epi Monceau BB or Epi Alma BB?


Monceau bb!

Epi NF MM or Epi Petite Noe?


----------



## Oryx816

Epi NF MM

Emilie or Josephine?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I haven't seen either wallet in person, hmmmm..emilie

Mono insolite or ikat insolite?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Mono insolite

artsy or metis


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Artsy

Ikat NF or Azur NF?


----------



## Oryx816

Azur.

Capucines or soft Lockit?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Capucines..

Epi alma or epi speedy?


----------



## Oryx816

Alma.

Empreinte secret long wallet or epi zippy organizer?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Oryx816 said:


> Alma.
> 
> Empreinte secret long wallet or epi zippy organizer?



Cute avatar!

Empreinte secret long wallet!

W chocolate pochette or Pallas pochette?


----------



## LitGeek

Oryx816 said:


> Alma.
> 
> Empreinte secret long wallet or epi zippy organizer?


Empreinte secret long wallet

vernis Alma bb or empreinte Montaigne bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Empreinte secret long wallet
> 
> vernis Alma bb or empreinte Montaigne bb?



Ops! We answered at the same time!

Empreinte Montaigne bb!

W pochette or Pallas pochette?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ops! We answered at the same time!
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne bb!
> 
> W pochette or Pallas pochette?


Oops 

W Pochette!

Capucines bb or empreinte Montaigne bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Oops
> 
> W Pochette!
> 
> Capucines bb or empreinte Montaigne bb?



Yikes, this is a hard one! Both!

Mono artsy or delightful?


----------



## missmoimoi

Oryx816 said:


> Azur.
> 
> Capucines or soft Lockit?







Capucines 


Empreinte Montaigne GM or Empreinte Marais MM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Delightful
DA speedy 30 classic or DA galliera pm


----------



## LiveV

Louisgyal37 said:


> Delightful
> DA speedy 30 classic or DA galliera pm




Da galliera
Epi alma or epi noe petite


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi alma!

Speedy B or Saumur?


----------



## LiveV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi alma!
> 
> Speedy B or Saumur?




Saumur
Epi Alma bb or pochette metis


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LiveV said:


> Saumur
> Epi Alma bb or pochette metis



Pochette metis!

Mono Eva or mono favorite?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mono Eva

Reggia or Portobello


----------



## Oryx816

Portobello.

Sologne or Odeon?


----------



## LitGeek

Oryx816 said:


> Portobello.
> 
> Sologne or Odeon?



Sologne

Fascinante or Louise Clutch?


----------



## Oryx816

LitGeek said:


> Sologne
> 
> Fascinante or Louise Clutch?




Ooooh, very tough but I will go with Louise.

Raspail or neverfull?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Oryx816 said:


> Ooooh, very tough but I will go with Louise.
> 
> Raspail or neverfull?



Neverfull

Mono speedy B or azur speedy B?


----------



## atlgirl

Mono speedy B

Empreinte Metis or Pallas?


----------



## cyanidestyling

atlgirl said:


> Mono speedy B
> 
> Empreinte Metis or Pallas?




Metis. 

Epi Speedy or Noefull?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Epi Speedy 

Montana or Empreinte Speedy 25


----------



## Lisajill12073

lovepochikitty said:


> Tivoli GM.
> 
> Speedy 30 or Alma?


Speedy !


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Alma & Oxford shoes in amarante or artsy in aurore?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

ayutilovesGST said:


> Alma & Oxford shoes in amarante or artsy in aurore?



Alma and shoes!

mono pochette or mono eva


----------



## krism805

Eva.

Speedy or Neverfull?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Speedy !! 

Artsy in aurore or w tote In noir?


----------



## Chazzsmith

LV Soft Lockit or Celine Trapeze?


----------



## OCMomof3

Soft Lockit (in Magnolia please!) 

Emp Speedy 25 or Emp Artsy?


----------



## Mariehd

Emp Artsy!

Neverfull GM in DA or Artsy DA


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DA Artsy!

DE Evora or DE Portobello?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DA Artsy!
> 
> DE Evora or DE Portobello?



Evora!!


MM Brea or Prada Saffiano tote


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Evora!!
> 
> 
> MM Brea or Prada Saffiano tote



Brea!

Vernis brea or vernis alma?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Brea!
> 
> Vernis brea or vernis alma?


 Vernis Alma !
Epi Electric Alma bb or the new, not yet released Pallas Chain ?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Pallas chain ! 

Artsy empriente in aurore or W tote in noir?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Artsy empriente in aurore 

 Montana or Empreinte Speedy 25


----------



## _meme_

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Artsy empriente in aurore
> 
> Montana or Empreinte Speedy 25



Empreinte Speedy 25

Pallas or Montaigne MM monogram


----------



## llpalmtree

Pallas

Trevi pm or Reggia


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Hard choice! I haven't seen the reggia yet...

Reggia

Vernis alma pm or empreinte montaigne?


----------



## Catth

Emrepeinte Montaigne! 

Bloomsbury PM or DE Totally PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bloomie pm!

Empreinte Montaigne mm or vernis alma pomme pm??


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bloomie pm!
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne mm or vernis alma pomme pm??


Alma PM Pomme (but I like the new Cerise even more!!!)

ZCP vernis Cerise or empreinte Noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Alma PM Pomme (but I like the new Cerise even more!!!)
> 
> ZCP vernis Cerise or empreinte Noir?



Both bags are on my wishlist, can't figure out which one to get!

 Zcp empreinte noir

Mono sarah wallet or vernis sarah wallet?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both bags are on my wishlist, can't figure out which one to get!
> 
> Zcp empreinte noir
> 
> Mono sarah wallet or vernis sarah wallet?


 Mono sarah Wallet !
Epi Alma pm Fuchsia or Pallas Chain ?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVMom07 said:


> Mono sarah Wallet !
> Epi Alma pm Fuchsia or Pallas Chain ?



Epi Alma!


Mono Montaigne GM or Prada Saffiano Tote


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Epi Alma!
> 
> 
> Mono Montaigne GM or Prada Saffiano Tote



Mono Montaigne GM

Pallas pochette or mono Milla?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Montaigne GM
> 
> Pallas pochette or mono Milla?



Pallas pochette

Speedy b 25 de or Totally pm?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both bags are on my wishlist, can't figure out which one to get!
> 
> Zcp empreinte noir
> 
> Mono sarah wallet or vernis sarah wallet?



I like the Cerise for Alma PM because it is more vibrant and really pops! I like that LV kept the beautiful shimmer in the Cerise.


----------



## LitGeek

Rani said:


> Pallas pochette
> 
> Speedy b 25 de or Totally pm?


Totally PM

empreinte Montaigne bb or empreinte speedy 25?


----------



## atlgirl

LitGeek said:


> Totally PM
> 
> empreinte Montaigne bb or empreinte speedy 25?




Empreinte speedy


Empreinte metis or Pallas?


----------



## ivy1026

atlgirl said:


> Empreinte speedy
> 
> 
> Empreinte metis or Pallas?



Pallas!

Favorite PM or MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ivy1026 said:


> Pallas!
> 
> Favorite PM or MM?


Favorite mm!!


Mono Metis or Mono Artsy?


----------



## sayakayumi

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Favorite mm!!
> 
> 
> Mono Metis or Mono Artsy?


Mono Metis

DE Emilie with red interior or Mono Emilie with fuchsia interior?


----------



## LitGeek

sayakayumi said:


> Mono Metis
> 
> DE Emilie with red interior or Mono Emilie with fuchsia interior?


Mono with Fuchsia!

Siracusa PM or Riviera PM?


----------



## LVMom07

LitGeek said:


> Mono with Fuchsia!
> 
> Siracusa PM or Riviera PM?


 Siracusa Pm !
Retiro pm or Epi Alma pm Indigo ?


----------



## CornishMon

LVMom07 said:


> Siracusa Pm !
> Retiro pm or Epi Alma pm Indigo ?



Epi Alma Indigo

Reggia or Artsy DA


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CornishMon said:


> Epi Alma Indigo
> 
> Reggia or Artsy DA



Reggia!

Tivoli GM or Tivoli pm?


----------



## sayakayumi

Tivoli PM

MC Pochette or MC Milla?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MC Milla

Empreinte zippy wallet or vernis zippy wallet?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> MC Milla
> 
> Empreinte zippy wallet or vernis zippy wallet?


Vernis zippy!

epi or vernis cosmetic pouch?


----------



## inard1

Vernis.


SC BB or Capucines BB?


----------



## cap

inard1 said:


> Vernis.
> 
> 
> SC BB or Capucines BB?


 SC BB !
Epi Alma pm Saphire or Retiro pm ?


----------



## Oryx816

Epi alma.

Empreinte montaigne or empreinte metis hobo?


----------



## eva4639d

am


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte Metis

Vernis alma pomme or DE reggia?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte Metis
> 
> Vernis alma pomme or DE reggia?



vernis alma pomme

damier azur or monogram favorite MM?


----------



## LitGeek

ivy1026 said:


> vernis alma pomme
> 
> damier azur or monogram favorite MM?


DA!

vernis alma pm or vernis chain louise?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> DA!
> 
> vernis alma pm or vernis chain louise?



Vernis alma pm

Vernis zippy pomme or vernis zippy grand bleu??


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis alma pm
> 
> Vernis zippy pomme or vernis zippy grand bleu??


 Vernis Zippy pomme !
Retiro pm or Alma bb in the new beige color ?


----------



## inard1

LVMom07 said:


> Vernis Zippy pomme !
> 
> Retiro pm or Alma bb in the new beige color ?




Alma BB in any colour! &#128525;&#128540;

Speedy B mono or empreinte?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

inard1 said:


> Alma BB in any colour! &#128525;&#128540;
> 
> Speedy B mono or empreinte?



Speedy b empreinte!

Empreinte Montaigne or DE Reggia?


----------



## Toby93

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy b empreinte!
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne or DE Reggia?



Emp Montaigne!

Totally MM or Palermo PM?


----------



## momof3boyz

Toby93 said:


> Emp Montaigne!
> 
> Totally MM or Palermo PM?


 Totally MM !
Epi Alma pm indigo or Alma bb Vernis noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Totally MM !
> Epi Alma pm indigo or Alma bb Vernis noir ?



Alma bb vernis noir!

Vernis alma or vernis brea?


----------



## Snow Diva

Vernis alma. 

Totally mm or neverfull mm?


----------



## deacc

neverfull mm

epi alma bb or epi monceau bb


----------



## LVMom07

deacc said:


> neverfull mm
> 
> epi alma bb or epi monceau bb


 Epi Alma bb !
Retiro pm or Speedy b mono ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Retiro pm

Empreinte zippy wallet or vernis zippy wallet?


----------



## LitGeek

Vernis!

Black Monogram Denim Shawl or Leopard Stole?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Vernis!
> 
> Black Monogram Denim Shawl or Leopard Stole?



Both are so pretty! Probably the Leo stole....

Kusama NF or Kusama speedy?


----------



## Thandie

Kusama speedy!

Capucines or Soft lockit?


----------



## LitGeek

Capucines

vernis Alma bb or empreinte Montaigne bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vernis alma bb

Tivoli GM or Tivoli pm?


----------



## Thandie

Tivoli pm

Empreinte speedy or Speedy cube in leather


----------



## luxurista

Empreinte speedy. 

Vernis Alma or Empreinte Artsy?


----------



## LitGeek

luxurista said:


> Empreinte speedy.
> 
> Vernis Alma or Empreinte Artsy?


Vernis Alma 

Empreinte Neverfull or Pallas?


----------



## LVMom07

LitGeek said:


> Vernis Alma
> 
> Empreinte Neverfull or Pallas?


 Pallas !
Epi Alma pm indigo or Fuchsia ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi alma in fuchsia

DE portobello or DE Trevi?


----------



## Doradoradora

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi alma in fuchsia
> 
> DE portobello or DE Trevi?


De portobello

Babylone mm or soft lockit?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Doradoradora said:


> De portobello
> 
> Babylone mm or soft lockit?



Both are gorgeous bags! Soft lockit

Babylone or capucines?


----------



## LitGeek

LitGeek said:


> Vernis Alma
> 
> Empreinte Neverfull or Pallas?



Oops I ment epi Neverfull


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both are gorgeous bags! Soft lockit
> 
> Babylone or capucines?


Capucines 

Pallas bb (releasing soon ) or W bb?


----------



## inard1

LitGeek said:


> Capucines
> 
> Pallas bb (releasing soon ) or W bb?




That's a tough one! I'd get both... &#128513; but forced to choose maybe Pallas BB! 

Empreinte Montaigne BB or Emp Marais BB?


----------



## ivy1026

inard1 said:


> That's a tough one! I'd get both... &#128513; but forced to choose maybe Pallas BB!
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne BB or Emp Marais BB?



montaigne bb

the soon to be released Pallas Chain or Pochette St Germain?


----------



## LitGeek

ivy1026 said:


> montaigne bb
> 
> the soon to be released Pallas Chain or Pochette St Germain?


Pochette St Germain!

vernis Cosmetic Pouch or Monogram Denim Shawl?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Pochette St Germain!
> 
> vernis Cosmetic Pouch or Monogram Denim Shawl?



Hi!!

Monogram denim shawl

Epi NF or epi alma?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Monogram denim shawl
> 
> Epi NF or epi alma?


Hello 

Hmmm....that is really tough! I will have to choose epi Alma!

vernis Louise clutch or DA favorite PM?


----------



## momof3boyz

LitGeek said:


> Hello
> 
> Hmmm....that is really tough! I will have to choose epi Alma!
> 
> vernis Louise clutch or DA favorite PM?


 DA favorite PM !
Alma pm Epi or Retiro pm ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Retiro PM!


Pallas BB or Pochette Metis?


----------



## deacc

Pallas BB

Bagatelle or SC bag bb


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro PM!
> 
> 
> Pallas BB or Pochette Metis?


 Pochette Metis !
Alma bb in Epi indigo or Alma bb Epi Electric noir ?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LVMom07 said:


> Pochette Metis !
> Alma bb in Epi indigo or Alma bb Epi Electric noir ?



Alma bb Epi Electric noir 

Sully MM or Delightful MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Markxmikesmom said:


> Alma bb Epi Electric noir
> 
> Sully MM or Delightful MM?



Hmmm, hard choice!!
Sully MM

Vernis alma or vernis brea?


----------



## krism805

Alma


Artsy or Pallas?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Artsy

Mono speedy or azur speedy?


----------



## inard1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Artsy
> 
> Mono speedy or azur speedy?




Azur Speedy

Epi NF or Alma PM vernis?


----------



## lizzieke

Alma PM Vernis

Favourite or Eva?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Favorite

Pallas BB or alma bb?


----------



## Mendezhm

Eva DE or Eva Mono?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mendezhm

Alma bb ^^


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Eva mono

Mono sarah wallet or vernis sarah wallet?


----------



## Elle80

Mono Sarah wallet 

Trevi or Mono Artsy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Trevi

Pallas or delightful?


----------



## TooManyWantMore

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Trevi
> 
> Pallas or delightful?



Pallas!

Classic Speedy 30 in Mono or Damier Ebene?


----------



## mghilton

TooManyWantMore said:


> Pallas!
> 
> Classic Speedy 30 in Mono or Damier Ebene?



Damier Ebene
Sarah wallet or french wallet


----------



## LitGeek

mghilton said:


> Damier Ebene
> Sarah wallet or french wallet


Sarah wallet

Pallas BB or Mono Metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Since so haven't seen the Pallas bb yet....mono Metis....

Empreinte fascinante or chain Pallas?


----------



## inard1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Since so haven't seen the Pallas bb yet....mono Metis....
> 
> Empreinte fascinante or chain Pallas?




Emp Fascinante!

SC BB or Capucines BB?


----------



## LitGeek

inard1 said:


> Emp Fascinante!
> 
> SC BB or Capucines BB?


Capucines bb

Pallas or Epi Noe?


----------



## reactorberg

Epi Noe &#128111;

Speedy or speedy b ?


----------



## ArielNature

A speedy B, it's more versatile. 
Which one would you pick, a mini pochette or a cles?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Hard choice, I have both and love both pieces!! So I pick both!!!

Azur NF or Azur speedy?


----------



## sayakayumi

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hard choice, I have both and love both pieces!! So I pick both!!!
> 
> Azur NF or Azur speedy?



Azur NF

Agenda PM in Mono or MC?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sayakayumi said:


> Azur NF
> 
> Agenda PM in Mono or MC?



MC agenda

Capucines MM or capucines bb?


----------



## deacc

LVlvoe_bug said:


> MC agenda
> 
> Capucines MM or capucines bb?



capucines bb .. I am a sucker for bb 

Therefore ... 
epi marly bb or pallas bb


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

deacc said:


> capucines bb .. I am a sucker for bb
> 
> Therefore ...
> epi marly bb or pallas bb



Me too! Love bb bags! 

Pallas BB! On my wishlist!

Azur Totally or DE totally?


----------



## cap

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Me too! Love bb bags!
> 
> Pallas BB! On my wishlist!
> 
> Azur Totally or DE totally?


 DE Totally !
Epi Alma pm or speedy b mono ?


----------



## lilyzhang0725

cap said:


> DE Totally !
> Epi Alma pm or speedy b mono ?



Epi Alma pm! 

Alma BB or Capucines BB?


----------



## inard1

lilyzhang0725 said:


> Epi Alma pm!
> 
> 
> 
> Alma BB or Capucines BB?




Capucines BB

SC or Soft Lockit?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

inard1 said:


> Capucines BB
> 
> SC or Soft Lockit?



Both beautiful bags! I'd pick the SC...

Empreinte fascinante or pochette Metis?


----------



## inard1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both beautiful bags! I'd pick the SC...
> 
> 
> 
> Empreinte fascinante or pochette Metis?




Pochette Metis! I have a "thing" for this bag since I first saw her!

Alma BB or Monceau BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

inard1 said:


> Pochette Metis! I have a "thing" for this bag since I first saw her!
> 
> Alma BB or Monceau BB?



Alma bb!

Alma bb or Pallas bb?


----------



## inard1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb!
> 
> 
> 
> Alma bb or Pallas bb?




Alma BB!

Emp Artsy or Emp Métis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

inard1 said:


> Alma BB!
> 
> Emp Artsy or Emp Métis?



Emp Metis!

MC speedy or empreinte Montaigne?


----------



## LiveV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Emp Metis!
> 
> 
> 
> MC speedy or empreinte Montaigne?




Montaigne
Sully or pochette métis


----------



## atlgirl

Pochette Metis

Pallas or Pochette Metis?


----------



## LitGeek

Pochette Metis

Montaigne Cerise empreinte or Alma PM vernis Cerise?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte cerises Montaigne

Ikat NF or odeon?


----------



## atlgirl

Odeon!

Pochette Metis + Pallas or Soft Lockit?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette Metis and Pallas!!

Favorite MM or mono Eva?


----------



## LiveV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette Metis and Pallas!!
> 
> Favorite MM or mono Eva?




Favorite mm
Toiletry 15 or 19 or mini pochette


----------



## HWall

Mini pouchette!

Zippy compact or Sarah wallet?


----------



## deacc

HWall said:


> Mini pouchette!
> 
> Zippy compact or Sarah wallet?



zippy compact

tuileries or marylebone GM


----------



## LitGeek

deacc said:


> zippy compact
> 
> tuileries or marylebone GM


Tuileries

vernis ZCP or Monogram Denim Shawl?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Tuileries
> 
> vernis ZCP or Monogram Denim Shawl?



Monogram denim shawl

DE totally or empreinte Montaigne? ( trying to decide, both on my wishlist)!


----------



## inard1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Monogram denim shawl
> 
> 
> 
> DE totally or empreinte Montaigne? ( trying to decide, both on my wishlist)!




Emp Montaigne hands down! &#128515;

Epi Eden or Epi Monceau BB?


----------



## LitGeek

inard1 said:


> Emp Montaigne hands down! &#128515;
> 
> Epi Eden or Epi Monceau BB?


Monceau bb!

Cerise Pallas bb or Mono Montaigne bb?

p.s. *LVlvoe_bug* I would also choose the emp Montaigne first!


----------



## inard1

LitGeek said:


> Monceau bb!
> 
> Cerise Pallas bb or Mono Montaigne bb?
> 
> p.s. *LVlvoe_bug* I would also choose the emp Montaigne first!




Mono Montaigne BB!

Alligator Capucines or Alligator Alma? Just bought a lottery ticket LOL!


----------



## LitGeek

inard1 said:


> Mono Montaigne BB!
> 
> Alligator Capucines or Alligator Alma? Just bought a lottery ticket LOL!


Oooh that is tough, but since you would have just won the lottery I would have to say get both 

If forced to choose, Capucines!

Capucines bb or W bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Monceau bb!
> 
> Cerise Pallas bb or Mono Montaigne bb?
> 
> p.s. *LVlvoe_bug* I would also choose the emp Montaigne first!



Thanks!  I'm trying to limit my open top bags but I love the style of Montaigne...I don't know if I'd use the totally more though...



W bb!

Odeon or Bloomsbury?


----------



## CornishMon

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks!  I'm trying to limit my open top bags but I love the style of Montaigne...I don't know if I'd use the totally more though...
> 
> 
> 
> W bb!
> 
> Odeon or Bloomsbury?




Bloomsbury

Artsy DA or Speedy B 30 DA


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## kiji1001

artsy
alma or speedy


----------



## atlgirl

Speedy

Odeon pm or Pochette Metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette Metis!

Delightful GM or delightful mm?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette Metis!
> 
> Delightful GM or delightful mm?



MM


Artsy Emp Noir or Artsy Mono


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> MM
> 
> 
> Artsy Emp Noir or Artsy Mono



Artsy empreinte noir!

DE Reggia or DE totally MM?


----------



## deacc

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Artsy empreinte noir!
> 
> DE Reggia or DE totally MM?



Neither.

Mimosa Modul or Hoxton GM


----------



## krism805

Mimosa


Vintage Speedy 30 in mint condition or a brand new Speedy 30


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vintage speedy

Pallas chain in aurore or Pallas chain in havane?


----------



## BagLady14

Pallas chain in havane

Alms BB in ebene or Speedy B 25 in azur?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

azur speedy b

DE reggia or DE NF?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

DE NF
Vernis Alma MM or Epi Marly MM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vernis alma mm

Capucines BB or capucines mm?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis alma mm
> 
> Capucines BB or capucines mm?


Capucines bb 

Chain Pallas or Pallas bb?


----------



## krism805

Chain

Sully or Delightful?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

krism805 said:


> Chain
> 
> Sully or Delightful?



Sully!

DE Reggia or DE totally MM?


----------



## atlgirl

DE Totally MM

Empreinte metis or Pallas?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte Metis 

Epi brea or epi alma?


----------



## LitGeek

Alma! My favorite LV style 

DE Insolite w/ red interior worn with the chain for the wrist -- clutch style

or DE Favorite PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Hmm, great choices! De Favorite PM

Mono cosmetic pouch or MC cosmetic pouch?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hmm, great choices! De Favorite PM
> 
> Mono cosmetic pouch or MC cosmetic pouch?


Mono Cosmetic Pouch

epi Cosmetic Pouch or vernis Cosmetic Pouch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Mono Cosmetic Pouch
> 
> epi Cosmetic Pouch or vernis Cosmetic Pouch?



Vernis cosmetic pouch!

Mono Eva or Pallas bb?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis cosmetic pouch!
> 
> Mono Eva or Pallas bb?


Pallas bb

DA Neverfull MM or Siracusa GM?


----------



## clu13

LitGeek said:


> Pallas bb
> 
> DA Neverfull MM or Siracusa GM?




Siracusa GM

Sofia Coppola BB or W BB


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ideally, would love to have both!! If I had to choose...

W BB

DA Neverfull or DA artsy?


----------



## deacc

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ideally, would love to have both!! If I had to choose...
> 
> W BB
> 
> DA Neverfull or DA artsy?



DA artsy 

mono metis or sully mm


----------



## lizr505

deacc said:


> DA artsy
> 
> mono metis or sully mm



Sully

Galliera PM or Delightful MM


----------



## psulion08

lizr505 said:


> Sully
> 
> 
> 
> Galliera PM or Delightful MM




Galliera PM

Mono neverfull GM or Mono Totally GM?


Sent from my iPhone 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVMom07

psulion08 said:


> Galliera PM
> 
> Mono neverfull GM or Mono Totally GM?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using PurseForum mobile app


Mono neverfull GM !
Epi Alma prune electric or Epi Alma indigo ?


----------



## Parisluxury

Epi alma prune electric 

Totally MM DE or pochette metis?


----------



## LitGeek

Parisluxury said:


> Epi alma prune electric
> 
> Totally MM DE or pochette metis?


Pochette Metis 

Capucines bb or SC bb?


----------



## Lushie

SC BB!

Westminster PM or Totally DE PM?


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Lushie said:


> SC BB!
> 
> Westminster PM or Totally DE PM?




Totally DE PM

Portobello GM or Speedy B 30 DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE speedy B

Portobello or DE totally?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE speedy B
> 
> Portobello or DE totally?


DE Totally

Pallas bb or epi Alma PM?


----------



## justmani

Epi Alma PM

DE Cles Key Pouch or Zippy Coin Purse in empreinte?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

De cles pouch

Empreinte cosmetic pouch or MC cosmetic pouch?


----------



## marcott2

empreinte cosmetic pouch.


zippy coin purse damier ebene OR monogram?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Monogram zippy coin purse

Epi electric alma bb or vernis pomme alma bb?


----------



## justmani

epi electric alma

Chain Louise or Pallas Chain?


----------



## LitGeek

justmani said:


> epi electric alma
> 
> Chain Louise or Pallas Chain?


Chain Louise

Alma bb vernis galet or DE Alma PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Chain Louise
> 
> Alma bb vernis galet or DE Alma PM?



DE alma pm

Vernis Ana or empreinte fascinante?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE alma pm
> 
> Vernis Ana or empreinte fascinante?


Vernis Ana

DE classic Speedy 25 or DE Totally PM?


----------



## LVMom07

LitGeek said:


> Vernis Ana
> 
> DE classic Speedy 25 or DE Totally PM?


 DE classic speedy ! 
Epi electric prune Alma or Epi fuchsia Alma ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> DE classic speedy !
> Epi electric prune Alma or Epi fuchsia Alma ?



They are both so pretty, I'd probably pick fuchsia....

Vernis brea or vernis melrose?


----------



## taryncake

LVlvoe_bug said:


> They are both so pretty, I'd probably pick fuchsia....
> 
> Vernis brea or vernis melrose?


Vernis brea 

New style neverfull or old?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

taryncake said:


> Vernis brea
> 
> New style neverfull or old?



New, I like the additional pochette!

Vernis brea GM or vernis brea mm?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> New, I like the additional pochette!
> 
> Vernis brea GM or vernis brea mm?


Vernis Brea MM

I like the additional pochette too!

DE Classic Speedy 25 or Leopard Stole?


----------



## QTbebe

leopard stole

empreinte speedy b 25 or DE speedy b 25
*
*


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy b

Empreinte Montaigne mm or Vernis brea GM?


----------



## deacc

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy b
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne mm or Vernis brea GM?



Vernis brea

mon monogram speedy b 25 or mon monogram neverfull mm


----------



## miss_chiff

Mon mono speedy b 25

Sully mm
Or Pochette Metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sully mm

Reggia or Marylebone?


----------



## miss_chiff

Marylebone 

Mono mono speedy b 25
Or Tivoli GM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mon mono speedy b

SC pm in cobalt or SC pm in turquoise?


----------



## Digo1

Artsy or sully


----------



## TooManyWantMore

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono speedy b
> 
> SC pm in cobalt or SC pm in turquoise?


Cobalt! 


Digo1 said:


> Artsy or sully



Sully! 

Speedy 30 in Mono or Rivington GM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

TooManyWantMore said:


> Cobalt!
> 
> 
> Sully!
> 
> Speedy 30 in Mono or Rivington GM?



Rivington GM!!

Pallas or Sully?


----------



## atlgirl

Pallas

Pallas or Pochette Metis?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pochette Métis


Belmont or Favorite Mm?


----------



## miss_chiff

Favorite mm (have it!)

Mon mono speedy b (25 or 30)
Or 
Pochette metis


----------



## LiveV

miss_chiff said:


> Favorite mm (have it!)
> 
> 
> 
> Mon mono speedy b (25 or 30)
> 
> Or
> 
> Pochette metis




Pochette metis
Sully or pochette metis?


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

Sully

Epi Alma or Neverfull GM?


----------



## justmani

Epi Alma

Deauville or Marais MM?


----------



## Miss89

Marais MM

Hampstead GM or  Tivoli PM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Tivoli pm.....

Verona mm or portobello GM?


----------



## Purseaholic6

portobello gm

Speedy b or Neverfull?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy b

DE speedy B or DE totally ?


----------



## Lushie

DE Totally (PM size)

Pochette or Mini Pochette?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mini pochette

Alma bb or Pallas bb?


----------



## Azure_Myth

Alma bb - classic style with a twist!

Epi Alma or Epi Brea?



LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mini pochette
> 
> Alma bb or Pallas bb?


----------



## Louislover1213

Azure_Myth said:


> Alma bb - classic style with a twist!
> 
> Epi Alma or Epi Brea?




Epi alma


Alma bb damier or favorite mm damier ( when it's released)


----------



## deacc

Louislover1213 said:


> Epi alma
> 
> 
> Alma bb damier or favorite mm damier ( when it's released)



Alma bb DE 

equal width stripes mon monogram Neverfull or 1 wide 1 narrow stripes mon monogram Neverfull


----------



## LitGeek

deacc said:


> Alma bb DE
> 
> equal width stripes mon monogram Neverfull or 1 wide 1 narrow stripes mon monogram Neverfull


1 wide 1 narrow stripes mon monogram Neverfull

Monogram Shawl or Epi Cosmetic Case (TP 26 size)?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> 1 wide 1 narrow stripes mon monogram Neverfull
> 
> Monogram Shawl or Epi Cosmetic Case (TP 26 size)?



Monogram shawl

Pallas bb or fascinante?


----------



## Oryx816

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Monogram shawl
> 
> Pallas bb or fascinante?



Fascinante.

Odeon or Bloomsbury?


----------



## LitGeek

Oryx816 said:


> Fascinante.
> 
> Odeon or Bloomsbury?


Odeon

Pallas or Greenwich?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas

alma bb noir magnetique or alma bb amarante?


----------



## expatwife

Alma bb noir magnetic

Sofia Coppola bb or Alma PPM from Parnassea


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

alma ppm

Mono Artsy or Azur Artsy?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> alma ppm
> 
> Mono Artsy or Azur Artsy?



Azur artsy!

Vernis dune zippy coin purse or empreinte galet?


----------



## Cleda

ivy1026 said:


> Azur artsy!
> 
> Vernis dune zippy coin purse or empreinte galet?




Empreinte galet!

Alma BB vernis or Pochette Metis?


----------



## LitGeek

Cleda said:


> Empreinte galet!
> 
> Alma BB vernis or Pochette Metis?


Pochette Metis 

Mono Petit Noe or classic DE Speedy 25?


----------



## atlgirl

DE Speedy 25

Empreinte Metis or Soft Lockit?


----------



## Lolaberry

atlgirl said:


> DE Speedy 25
> 
> Empreinte Metis or Soft Lockit?




Soft lockit 

Delightful or reggia?


----------



## Miss89

delightful

speedy 30 or neverfull gm?


----------



## tf552

Neverfull GM.

KEEPALL BANDOULIÈRE 45 in Damier Cobalt or Monogram Macassar


----------



## NissePigen

Monogram macassar

Empreinte speedy 25 in Orient or empreinte speedy 30 Noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emp speedy noir

Pallas chain or vernis ana?


----------



## Isis23

Vernis Ana


Alma BB or Marly BB in Epi Coquelicot?


----------



## LitGeek

Isis23 said:


> Vernis Ana
> 
> 
> Alma BB or Marly BB in Epi Coquelicot?


Marly bb

Siracusa or classic DA Speedy 25?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Marly bb
> 
> Siracusa or classic DA Speedy 25?



Siracusa

Montorgueil GM or montorgueil pm?


----------



## Livelycheese

montorgueil pm

Alma BB or Monceau BB


----------



## Livelycheese

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Siracusa
> 
> Montorgueil GM or montorgueil pm?




montorgueil pm

Alma BB or Monceau BB


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb

 DE Totally mm or mono Estrela mm?


----------



## rosevelours

DE Totally MM


Evora MM DE or Métis Hobo


----------



## llpalmtree

Metis hobo

DE alma pm or Mono alma pm


----------



## Miss89

DE Alma pm

vernis melrose or Vernis brea GM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vernis brea GM

Pallas bb or alma ppm?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis brea GM
> 
> Pallas bb or alma ppm?



Alma pm



Alma bb amarante or Alma bb noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Alma pm
> 
> 
> 
> Alma bb amarante or Alma bb noir



AMA bb noir

Mono Eva or Pallas bb?


----------



## taryncake

LVlvoe_bug said:


> AMA bb noir
> 
> Mono Eva or Pallas bb?


Mono Eva

Empreinte Speedy 25 in Aurore or Bastille PM in Cerise


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy aurore

Pallas bb or fascinante?


----------



## taryncake

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy aurore
> 
> Pallas bb or fascinante?


Fascinante! 

Montana or Malletage Alma BB


----------



## tmorgan

I'm thinking about buying a looping for one of my daughters.  Anyone that has one give their opinion about the handles, how they hold up...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

taryncake said:


> Fascinante!
> 
> Montana or Malletage Alma BB



Malletage alma bb!!

Doc bb or Dora bag?


----------



## Tulip2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Malletage alma bb!!
> 
> Doc bb or Dora bag?



Dora.

Virginia MM Chain or Pallas Chain?


----------



## LitGeek

Tulip2 said:


> Dora.
> 
> Virginia MM Chain or Pallas Chain?


Virginia MM Chain

Mono Noe or classic Mono Speedy 35?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Virginia MM Chain
> 
> Mono Noe or classic Mono Speedy 35?



Mono noe!

Vernis ana or Pallas bb?


----------



## Elicia

Vernis Ana!

Vernis Alma GM or Melrose Avenue?


----------



## BagLady14

Elicia said:


> Vernis Ana!
> 
> Vernis Alma GM or Melrose Avenue?



Ana

Black Empreinte Monraigne BB - or - Speedy b 25 in azur - or - Empreinte Bastile PM


----------



## LitGeek

BagLady14 said:


> Ana
> 
> Black Empreinte Monraigne BB - or - Speedy b 25 in azur - or - Empreinte Bastile PM


Black Emp Montaigne bb! Actually I would choose the Mono Montaigne bb if that was a choice 

DE Eva or DE Alma bb?


----------



## atlgirl

LitGeek said:


> Black Emp Montaigne bb! Actually I would choose the Mono Montaigne bb if that was a choice
> 
> DE Eva or DE Alma bb?



DE Eva

Pallas or Mono Artsy?


----------



## CornishMon

atlgirl said:


> DE Eva
> 
> 
> 
> Pallas or Mono Artsy?




Mono Artsy

Delightful MM or Reggia


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## auboo

CornishMon said:


> Mono Artsy
> 
> Delightful MM or Reggia
> 
> 
> Be Blessed MoNikki




Delightful MM. 


Eva clutch or Favorite PM ?


----------



## LitGeek

auboo said:


> Delightful MM.
> 
> 
> Eva clutch or Favorite PM ?


Eva!

DE Eva or classic DE Speedy 25?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Eva!
> 
> DE Eva or classic DE Speedy 25?



DE Eva

Pallas bb or Vernis Ana??


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE Eva
> 
> Pallas bb or Vernis Ana??


Pallas bb!

Monogram Noe or Monogram Alma PM?


----------



## TooManyWantMore

LitGeek said:


> Pallas bb!
> 
> Monogram Noe or Monogram Alma PM?



Mono Noe

Classic Speedy 30 or Speedy B 30 in Mono?


----------



## LitGeek

TooManyWantMore said:


> Mono Noe
> 
> Classic Speedy 30 or Speedy B 30 in Mono?


Classic Speedy!

Mono Marais or Mono Montaigne?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono Montaigne!

DE NF or mono speedy b?


----------



## miss_chiff

Mono speedy b.

Pochette Metis or Tivoli pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette Metis

SC pm in cherry or SC pm in Turquoise?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> SC pm in cherry or SC pm in Turquoise?


SC cherry!

Aurore Pallas or Mono Montaigne MM?


----------



## atlgirl

LitGeek said:


> SC cherry!
> 
> Aurore Pallas or Mono Montaigne MM?




Pallas!

Pochette metis or mono speedy B 30?


----------



## deb68nc

atlgirl said:


> Pallas!
> 
> Pochette metis or mono speedy B 30?



Pochette mets

Alma bb vernis or alma bb epi?


----------



## Miss89

Alma bb epi
Mono marais or damier speedy 25 ?


----------



## erevex552

Miss89 said:


> Alma bb epi
> Mono marais or damier speedy 25 ?




Speedy 25


Balenciaga Velo or Speedy B 35


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Seedy B

Vernis montana or veris alma?


----------



## Pavla

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Seedy B
> 
> Vernis montana or veris alma?



Vernis Alma

Pallas chain cerise or doc bb coquelicot?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pavla said:


> Vernis Alma
> 
> Pallas chain cerise or doc bb coquelicot?



Doc bb coquelicot

Vernis Montana or vernis brea?


----------



## Miss89

Brea
Vernis Alma or Neverfull MM monogram ?


----------



## ivy1026

Miss89 said:


> Brea
> Vernis Alma or Neverfull MM monogram ?



Vernis Alma!

DE neverfull MM or Marylebone MM?


----------



## LitGeek

ivy1026 said:


> Vernis Alma!
> 
> DE neverfull MM or Marylebone MM?


DE NF MM!!!

Doc bb Coquelicot or Cerise Montaigne MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> DE NF MM!!!
> 
> Doc bb Coquelicot or Cerise Montaigne MM?



Cerises Montaigne mm! Only because I haven't seen the doc bb yet...

Pallas bb or vernis ana?


----------



## Pavla

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Cerises Montaigne mm! Only because I haven't seen the doc bb yet...
> 
> Pallas bb or vernis ana?



Haha! I like this game 
Vernis Ana

Vernis Montana in pomme or Cerise emp Montaigne MM ?


----------



## LVMom07

Pavla said:


> Haha! I like this game
> Vernis Ana
> 
> Vernis Montana in pomme or Cerise emp Montaigne MM ?


Cerise Emp Montaigne !
Lumineuse Aube or Quetsche Alma pm ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Cerise Emp Montaigne !
> Lumineuse Aube or Quetsche Alma pm ?



Aube Lumi 

Noir doc bb (one handle speedy) or fascinante?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Aube Lumi
> 
> Noir doc bb (one handle speedy) or fascinante?


 Fascinante !
Lumi pm or Epi Alma pm ?


----------



## Baglady777

Lumi pm.  

Alma amarante or pallas saffron?


----------



## Miss89

Baglady777 said:


> Alma amarante or pallas saffron?



Alma Amarante

mono speedy 25 or damier speedy 25 ?


----------



## Almond_Joy

Damier Speedy!  


Damier Speedy 30 or Monogram Idylle Speedy 30 in Sepia?


----------



## Charmie

Almond_Joy said:


> Damier Speedy!
> 
> 
> Damier Speedy 30 or Monogram Idylle Speedy 30 in Sepia?


Damier speedy

Alma bb vernis or speedy b 25 empriente?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Charmie said:


> Damier speedy
> 
> Alma bb vernis or speedy b 25 empriente?



Empreinte speedy b

Soft lockit or capucines mm?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy b
> 
> Soft lockit or capucines mm?


Soft Lockit!

Marly bb or Pallas bb?


----------



## LVMom07

LitGeek said:


> Soft Lockit!
> 
> Marly bb or Pallas bb?


 Pallas bb !!!
Metis emp. or Lumi ?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Metis emp.
Epi Electric Noir Alma PM or Epi Noir Alma PM
*
*


----------



## Azure_Myth

Electric Epi Alma PM in Noir


Bloomsbury PM or Metis Pouchette?


----------



## pinkkitten74

Bloomsbury pm ( i just got one)
The w bag or new soft lockit?


----------



## mammabyrdie

The Lockit!
Trevi or Berkeley?


----------



## Rani

Trevi

Speedy b25 de or Sully pm


----------



## LitGeek

Rani said:


> Trevi
> 
> Speedy b25 de or Sully pm


Speedy b!

DE Alma bb or DE Eva?


----------



## reactorberg

LitGeek said:


> Speedy b!
> 
> DE Alma bb or DE Eva?




DE Eva ! 

One LV bag in your lifetime - 
Speedy or NF ? In which print &#128522;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## momof3boyz

reactorberg said:


> DE Eva !
> 
> One LV bag in your lifetime -
> Speedy or NF ? In which print &#128522;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 Great question !!! Love it !! I would have to say speedy monogram for sure


----------



## momof3boyz

Speedy b monogram or Retiro pm ?


----------



## atlgirl

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy b monogram or Retiro pm ?




Speedy B Mono

Empreinte Artsy or Soft Lockit?


----------



## LitGeek

atlgirl said:


> Speedy B Mono
> 
> Empreinte Artsy or Soft Lockit?


Soft Lockit!

Alma PM epi Dune or Pallas Cerise?


----------



## spylove22

Pallas Cerise
Pallas noir or Pallas pink?


----------



## LVMom07

spylove22 said:


> Pallas Cerise
> Pallas noir or Pallas pink?


  Pallas Noir ! 
Epi Alma pm indigo or Speedy monogram 30 ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Pallas Noir !
> Epi Alma pm indigo or Speedy monogram 30 ?



Epi alma indigo

Fascinante in aurore or fascinante in Jaipur?


----------



## Pavla

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi alma indigo
> 
> Fascinante in aurore or fascinante in Jaipur?



In Jaipur 

Noir Soft Lockit or Noir emp Artsy?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi alma indigo
> 
> Fascinante in aurore or fascinante in Jaipur?


Aurore!

Pallas Cerise or Marly bb?


----------



## momof3boyz

LitGeek said:


> Aurore!
> 
> Pallas Cerise or Marly bb?


 Pallas Cerise
Speedy 30 monogram or Alma pm Epi ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pavla said:


> In Jaipur
> 
> Noir Soft Lockit or Noir emp Artsy?





LitGeek said:


> Aurore!
> 
> Pallas Cerise or Marly bb?



Too funny! I'm trying to pick a color for the fascinante and you each said a different color!


----------



## LitGeek

Pavla said:


> In Jaipur
> 
> Noir Soft Lockit or Noir emp Artsy?


Oops we posted at the same time! 

Noir Soft Lockit!!!



momof3boyz said:


> Pallas Cerise
> Speedy 30 monogram or Alma pm Epi ?



Alma PM epi!

Louise Clutch or Eva clutch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Pallas Cerise
> Speedy 30 monogram or Alma pm Epi ?



Epi alma pm

Mono alma pm or de alma pm?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Too funny! I'm trying to pick a color for the fascinante and you each said a different color!


LOL it is a tough choice and really you couldn't go wrong with either!!!


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi alma pm
> 
> Mono alma pm or de alma pm?


Alma PM Mono

Louise Clutch or Eva Clutch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Alma PM Mono
> 
> Louise Clutch or Eva Clutch?



Louise clutch

Mono Eva or azur Eva?


----------



## Pavla

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Too funny! I'm trying to pick a color for the fascinante and you each said a different color!





LitGeek said:


> Oops we posted at the same time!




Yes, funny, we answered at the same moment! 
Here is a comparison picture of both colours. Since you already have some Aurore bags, time for Jaipur now  But isn't Jaipur discontinued?


----------



## Pavla

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Louise clutch
> 
> Mono Eva or azur Eva?



Azur Eva
Mono Eva x Eva DE?


----------



## loveyunho4ever

Eva DE 

Brea in red or Marly in red ?


----------



## LitGeek

loveyunho4ever said:


> Eva DE
> 
> Brea in red or Marly in red ?


Cerise Marly!!!

Epi fuchsia or vernis Indian Rose cosmetic pouch?


----------



## thenshesays

Pavla said:


> Yes, funny, we answered at the same moment!
> Here is a comparison picture of both colours. Since you already have some Aurore bags, time for Jaipur now  But isn't Jaipur discontinued?
> 
> View attachment 2738613



May I ask if Aurore is on the left or right?  These colors are amazing!


----------



## thenshesays

LitGeek said:


> Cerise Marly!!!
> 
> Epi fuchsia or vernis Indian Rose cosmetic pouch?



Epi Fuchsia cosmetic pouch

Speedy b empre 25 in aurore or Speedy b empre 25 in aube?


----------



## Pavla

thenshesays said:


> May I ask if Aurore is on the left or right?  These colors are amazing!



Aurore is on the left


thenshesays said:


> Epi Fuchsia cosmetic pouch
> 
> Speedy b empre 25 in aurore or Speedy b empre 25 in aube?



aurore

Speedy emp in Galet or Cerise?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pavla said:


> Yes, funny, we answered at the same moment!
> Here is a comparison picture of both colours. Since you already have some Aurore bags, time for Jaipur now  But isn't Jaipur discontinued?
> 
> View attachment 2738613



That is so sweet! Thank  you for posting both items, it defintiely helps although both are beautiful colors!!!! I love the iPad pic with the posts too!

Emp speedy aurore

DE evora  MM or DE totally MM?


----------



## LitGeek

Pavla said:


> Aurore is on the left
> 
> 
> aurore
> 
> Speedy emp in Galet or Cerise?



Galet! 



LVlvoe_bug said:


> That is so sweet! Thank  you for posting both items, it defintiely helps although both are beautiful colors!!!! I love the iPad pic with the posts too!
> 
> Emp speedy aurore
> 
> DE evora  MM or DE totally MM?



Evora!


Keepall 50 bandolier Mono or Keepall 45 bandolier DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Galet!
> 
> 
> 
> Evora!
> 
> 
> Keepall 50 bandolier Mono or Keepall 45 bandolier DE?



DE keepall, more worry free for traveling!

Epi alma bb or DE alma bb?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE keepall, more worry free for traveling!
> 
> Epi alma bb or DE alma bb?


Both!!! But if I had to choose, DE!

 45 or 55 Keepall bandolier DE?


----------



## ivy1026

LitGeek said:


> Both!!! But if I had to choose, DE!
> 
> 45 or 55 Keepall bandolier DE?



45 keepall

Neverfull mm in DE or mono with piment interior?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ivy1026 said:


> 45 keepall
> 
> Neverfull mm in DE or mono with pigment interior?



Mono NF !

Vernis ana in amarante or vernis alma in noir magnetique?


----------



## Uthra11

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono NF !
> 
> Vernis ana in amarante or vernis alma in noir magnetique?




Vernis alma in noir magnetique 

Alma bb in damier ebene or totally pm in damier ebene?


----------



## LitGeek

Uthra11 said:


> Vernis alma in noir magnetique
> 
> Alma bb in damier ebene or totally pm in damier ebene?


Alma bb!

vernis Louise Clutch or Ana?


----------



## ivy1026

LitGeek said:


> Alma bb!
> 
> vernis Louise Clutch or Ana?



Louise clutch!

Mono neverfull in piment or cerise?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono NF in piment

De Trevi pm or de totally mm?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono NF in piment
> 
> De Trevi pm or de totally mm?


Trevi!

Epi ZCP in fuchsia or coquelicot?


----------



## Leo the Lion

LitGeek said:


> Trevi!
> 
> Epi ZCP in fuchsia or coquelicot?


Coquelicot

Sully or Delightful MM?


----------



## evushka

Delightful MM 

pallas or montaigne


----------



## LitGeek

evushka said:


> Delightful MM
> 
> pallas or montaigne


Pallas!

Cosmetic Pouch in vernis Indian Rose or epi fuchsia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Pallas!
> 
> Cosmetic Pouch in vernis Indian Rose or epi fuchsia?



Vernis Indian rose

Epi alma pm or epi alma bb?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis Indian rose
> 
> Epi alma pm or epi alma bb?



PM size!!!

Leopard Stole or Monogram Shawl?


----------



## CornishMon

LitGeek said:


> PM size!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Stole or Monogram Shawl?




Mono shawl

Alma MM DE or Metis!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Charmie

CornishMon said:


> Mono shawl
> 
> Alma MM DE or Metis!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Metis

Zippy wallet or insolite?


----------



## LVoeNature

Zippy Wallet!

Artsy MM or Palermo PM?


----------



## midnitee

LVoeNature said:


> Zippy Wallet!
> 
> Artsy MM or Palermo PM?




Artsy MM!

Favorite mm or alma bb?


----------



## miss_chiff

Favorite mm

Portobello gm or Metis?


----------



## cap

miss_chiff said:


> Favorite mm
> 
> Portobello gm or Metis?


 Metis !
Speedy b 30 monogram or Retrio pm ?


----------



## CornishMon

cap said:


> Metis !
> 
> Speedy b 30 monogram or Retrio pm ?




Retiro 

Estrella or Métis 


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CornishMon said:


> Retiro
> 
> Estrella or Métis
> 
> 
> Be Blessed MoNikki



Estrella 

Fascinante in aurore or fascinante in Jaipur?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Estrella
> 
> Fascinante in aurore or fascinante in Jaipur?



Aurore! 

Estrela or Pallas?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas

De totally mm or Tuileries?


----------



## ffanffan

Tuileries

Alma PM in Epi or Sofia Coppola


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

SC bag

Retiro or Tuileries?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> SC bag
> 
> Retiro or Tuileries?


Retiro!

Eva DE or mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Retiro!
> 
> Eva DE or mono?



Mono Eva 

Tuileries or Saumur MM?


----------



## deacc

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Eva
> 
> Tuileries or Saumur MM?



Tuileries 

And I am going to put 3 in the mixed this time instead of the usual 2. 

Sully or Soffi or Portobello


----------



## LitGeek

deacc said:


> Tuileries
> 
> And I am going to put 3 in the mixed this time instead of the usual 2.
> 
> Sully or Soffi or Portobello


Soffi

Pallas or mono Marais MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Soffi
> 
> Pallas or mono Marais MM?



Pallas!

Mono Eva or vernis ana?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas!
> 
> Mono Eva or vernis ana?




Mono Eva

Mono Artsy or Empreinte Artsy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

atlgirl said:


> Mono Eva
> 
> Mono Artsy or Empreinte Artsy?



Mono artsy!

Fascinante or empreinte speedy?


----------



## K.H.LVoe

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono artsy!
> 
> Fascinante or empreinte speedy?



Empreinte Speedy

Pallas or Speedy B?


----------



## LitGeek

K.H.LVoe said:


> Empreinte Speedy
> 
> Pallas or Speedy B?


Pallas!

Doc bb or epi Alma PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi alma pm only because I haven't tried the doc bag on...I am starting to like the style though...

Mono speedy b or de speedy b?


----------



## llpalmtree

De speedy b

Reggia or portobello


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Reggia

reggia or Marylebone?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Reggia
> 
> reggia or Marylebone?



Marylebone

Mono Speedy B or Mono Totally MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

atlgirl said:


> Marylebone
> 
> Mono Speedy B or Mono Totally MM?



This is a hard one to pick! Mono totally mm

Marylebone or Trevi?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> This is a hard one to pick! Mono totally mm
> 
> Marylebone or Trevi?



Thanks

Marylebone

Mono Totally MM or Mono Artsy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

atlgirl said:


> Thanks
> 
> Marylebone
> 
> Mono Totally MM or Mono Artsy?



Mono Artsy

Mono Artsy or sully MM?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Artsy
> 
> Mono Artsy or sully MM?


Sully!

W bb or Capucines bb?


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

W bb.... 

Sully MM or Mono Metis?


----------



## LitGeek

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> W bb....
> 
> Sully MM or Mono Metis?


Metis! 

Mono Montaigne or Mono Marais?


----------



## LVMom07

LitGeek said:


> Metis!
> 
> Mono Montaigne or Mono Marais?


 Mon Montaigne!
Epi Alma pm or Pallas Noir ?


----------



## LitGeek

LVMom07 said:


> Mon Montaigne!
> Epi Alma pm or Pallas Noir ?


Epi Alma PM! 

DE Speedy 35 or Estrela MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Epi Alma PM!
> 
> DE Speedy 35 or Estrela MM?



Estrela mm!

Vernis alma pm amarante or rouge fauviste?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Estrela mm!
> 
> Vernis alma pm amarante or rouge fauviste?


 

Vernis Alma!

Multicolore Black Rita or Denim Speedy 30


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Vernis Alma!
> 
> Multicolore Black Rita or Denim Speedy 30



Hi  LLV!!!
Which color???

Multicolor black rita!!

Multicolore speedy or kusama speedy?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hi  LLV!!!
> Which color???
> 
> Multicolor black rita!!
> 
> Multicolore speedy or kusama speedy?


 

Hello LV_b!  

Every color in the Kusama! 

Watercolor White speedy 30 or Multicolore white Fringe speedy 30?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hello LV_b!
> 
> Every color in the Kusama!
> 
> Watercolor White speedy 30 or Multicolore white Fringe speedy 30?



Watercolor white speedy!

Vernis alma in amarante or vernis alma in rouge fauviste?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Watercolor white speedy!
> 
> Vernis alma in amarante or vernis alma in rouge fauviste?


 Vernis Alma Amarante !
Monogram Montaigne or Retiro pm ?


----------



## Tulip2

LVMom07 said:


> Vernis Alma Amarante !
> Monogram Montaigne or Retiro pm ?



Monogram Montaigne

Malletage Pochette Flap or Malletage Doc?


----------



## LitGeek

Tulip2 said:


> Monogram Montaigne
> 
> Malletage Pochette Flap or Malletage Doc?


Malletage Doc!!! 

Doc bb or mono Marias MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Doc bb!!

Pochette Metis or empreinte Fascinante?


----------



## hart88hart

Pochette Metis

Brea Electric Black or Montaigne Noir?


----------



## momof3boyz

hart88hart said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Brea Electric Black or Montaigne Noir?


 Brea Electric Black.
Speedy idylle fusain or Mono speedy 30 ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Brea Electric Black.
> Speedy idylle fusain or Mono speedy 30 ?



Mono speedy

Vernis alma pm in rouge fauviste or epi electric noir alma pm?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono speedy
> 
> Vernis alma pm in rouge fauviste or epi electric noir alma pm?


epi electric noir Alma PM!

mono Keepall bandouliere 50 or mon mono NF GM?


----------



## Maybi

Mon mono NF GM

Emilie or Josephine?


----------



## Wallet Addict

Maybi said:


> Mon mono NF GM
> 
> Emilie or Josephine?


Emilie 

Artsy empreinte or bastille mm?


----------



## LitGeek

Wallet Addict said:


> Emilie
> 
> Artsy empreinte or bastille mm?


Bastille MM

Monogram Marais MM or Pallas Cerise?


----------



## momof3boyz

LitGeek said:


> Bastille MM
> 
> Monogram Marais MM or Pallas Cerise?


 Pallas Cerise .
Monogram Alma pm or Tivoli pm ?


----------



## MrGoyard

Monogram Alma!

Zippy Wallet in Monogram or in Damier Ebene?


----------



## vvelovelv

Zippy in DE.

Alma bb in noir magnetique or Amarante?


----------



## CPA

vvelovelv said:


> Zippy in DE.
> 
> Alma bb in noir magnetique or Amarante?


Zippy in DE.

Pallas cerise or brea mm in Dune?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb in noir magnetique!

Epi alma pm or vernis alma pm?


----------



## poshmommy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb in noir magnetique!
> 
> Epi alma pm or vernis alma pm?



Epi alma pm!!!

capucines in indigo or soft lock it in red (if they make it)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

poshmommy said:


> Epi alma pm!!!
> 
> capucines in indigo or soft lock it in red (if they make it)



Capucines in indigo!

Empreinte artsy or empreinte  Bastille?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Capucines in indigo!
> 
> Empreinte artsy or empreinte  Bastille?


Bastille!

Vernis Zippy Wallet or Curieuse Wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Bastille!
> 
> Vernis Zippy Wallet or Curieuse Wallet?



Curieuse  wallet!

Vernis alma or empreinte speedy?


----------



## Pavla

Vernis Alma

Empreinte speedy 25 or emp Artsy?


----------



## LitGeek

Pavla said:


> Vernis Alma
> 
> Empreinte speedy 25 or emp Artsy?


emp Artsy!

DE NF MM or mon monogram NF MM?


----------



## MonoMe

DE NF MM or mon monogram NF MM?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Mon mono NF!
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia Coppola SC bag or Soft Lockit?


----------



## momof3boyz

MonoMe said:


> Mon mono NF!
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia Coppola SC bag or Soft Lockit?


 Soft Lockit.

Mon mono speedy 30 or Regular monogram speedy 30 ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Soft Lockit.
> 
> Mon mono speedy 30 or Regular monogram speedy 30 ?



Mon mono speedy!

Marylebone or Portobello?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono speedy!
> 
> Marylebone or Portobello?


 Marylebone.

Pallas noir or Epi Alma pm ?


----------



## hart88hart

momof3boyz said:


> Marylebone.
> 
> Pallas noir or Epi Alma pm ?



Pallas noir!

Brea electric black or Montaigne Aurore?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hart88hart said:


> Pallas noir!
> 
> Brea electric black or Montaigne Aurore?



Montaigne aurore!!!!

Epi electric alma in noir or vernis alma in rouge fauviste?


----------



## midnitee

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> Marylebone or Portobello?




Portobello!

Mono neverfull mm or DE totally mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

midnitee said:


> Portobello!
> 
> Mono neverfull mm or DE totally mm?



DE totally MM

Mono alma bb or DE alma bb?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE totally MM
> 
> Mono alma bb or DE alma bb?


DE Alma bb!

Pallas Cerise or Noir Doc bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> DE Alma bb!
> 
> Pallas Cerise or Noir Doc bb?



Pallas cerise!


Delightful GM or delightful mm?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas cerise!
> 
> 
> Delightful GM or delightful mm?



Delightful MM!

Pallas or Mono Artsy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

atlgirl said:


> Delightful MM!
> 
> Pallas or Mono Artsy?



Mono artsy!

Empreinte speedy or empreinte Montaigne?


----------



## momof3boyz

atlgirl said:


> Delightful MM!
> 
> Pallas or Mono Artsy?


 Pallas !
Mon mono speedy or Epi Alma pm ?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono artsy!
> 
> Empreinte speedy or empreinte Montaigne?



Montaigne!!! 



momof3boyz said:


> Pallas !
> Mon mono speedy or Epi Alma pm ?



Alma PM!!!   

Estrela or mono Totally MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Montaigne!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Alma PM!!!
> 
> Estrela or mono Totally MM?



Mono totally mm!!

Empreinte Montaigne or Chanel Jumbo Flap? (Trying to decide on my next bag)


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono totally mm!!
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne or Chanel Jumbo Flap? (Trying to decide on my next bag)


Montaigne! But if you are comparing with a Chanel I would choose the Malletage Pochette Flap that Tulip just purchased! That bag takes my breath away!!! GLD!

Epi or mono zippy compact wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Montaigne! But if you are comparing with a Chanel I would choose the Malletage Pochette Flap that Tulip just purchased! That bag takes my breath away!!! GLD!
> 
> Epi or mono zippy compact wallet?



I did see Tulips reveal...the bag was stunning! I will have to make sure to look at it next time I'm at LV!

Mono zippy compact wallet!

Azur Artsy or Azur NF?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I did see Tulips reveal...the bag was stunning! I will have to make sure to look at it next time I'm at LV!
> 
> Mono zippy compact wallet!
> 
> Azur Artsy or Azur NF?



Azur Artsy!!!

Tivoli GM or Speedy 30 mono


----------



## tretrechic88

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I did see Tulips reveal...the bag was stunning! I will have to make sure to look at it next time I'm at LV!
> 
> Mono zippy compact wallet!
> 
> Azur Artsy or Azur NF?





Azur Artsy! 


Artsy Empreinte Infini or Empreinte speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Azur Artsy!!!
> 
> Tivoli GM or Speedy 30 mono



Tivoli GM

vernis alma bb or vernis alma pm?


----------



## LitGeek

tretrechic88 said:


> Azur Artsy!
> 
> 
> Artsy Empreinte Infini or Empreinte speedy?



Artsy



LVlvoe_bug said:


> Tivoli GM
> 
> vernis alma bb or vernis alma pm?



Alma PM!!!

Yes, definitely check it out! 

mon mono zippy or Indian Rose Zippy?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Tivoli GM
> 
> vernis alma bb or vernis alma pm?



Alma pm!!

Tivoli GM or Artsy mono MM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Alma pm!!
> 
> Tivoli GM or Artsy mono MM



Tivoli GM!!

Bloomsbury or DE favorite?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Tivoli GM!!
> 
> Bloomsbury or DE favorite?


Bloomsbury

mon mono zippy or Indian Rose Zippy?


----------



## tretrechic88

LitGeek said:


> Bloomsbury
> 
> mon mono zippy or Indian Rose Zippy?




Indian rose zippy! gorgeous color 


Mono favorite or DE eva ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

tretrechic88 said:


> Indian rose zippy! gorgeous color
> 
> 
> Mono favorite or DE eva ?



Mono favorite!!

DE Neverfull or DE speedy b?


----------



## sarahgd

DE Speedy B, 



Delightful GM or delightful mm?


----------



## evushka

Delightful MM
artsy or trevi


----------



## LitGeek

evushka said:


> Delightful MM
> artsy or trevi


Trevi

epi Alma PM Dune or epi NF MM Noir?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Alma pm
Portobello GM or reggia?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma pm
> Portobello GM or reggia?


 Reggia.
Tivoli pm or Speedy 30 monogram ?


----------



## Pavla

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma pm
> Portobello GM or reggia?



Portobello

Belmont or Ascot?


----------



## Oryx816

Ascot

Eva or pochette?


----------



## cyanidestyling

Eva. 

Keepall 45 or Speedy B 40?


----------



## momof3boyz

cyanidestyling said:


> Eva.
> 
> Keepall 45 or Speedy B 40?


 Keepall 45!
Speedy b 30 mono or Retiro pm ?


----------



## Tulip2

momof3boyz said:


> Keepall 45!
> Speedy b 30 mono or Retiro pm ?



Retiro PM

Epi Doc PM Noir   or     Malletage Doc PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Tulip2 said:


> Retiro PM
> 
> Epi Doc PM Noir   or     Malletage Doc PM ?



Malletage Doc PM!!!

Malletage Doc bb or Malletage alma bb?


----------



## Charmie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Malletage Doc PM!!!
> 
> Malletage Doc bb or Malletage alma bb?


Malletage alma bb


Turenne or Westminster?


----------



## LitGeek

Charmie said:


> Malletage alma bb
> 
> 
> Turenne or Westminster?


Turenne!

Turenne or classic mon mono Speedy 30?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Turenne
Epi Speedy or Monogram Speedy


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono speedy

Empreinte speedy or empreinte Lumi?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono speedy
> 
> Empreinte speedy or empreinte Lumi?


Speedy!

Noir MC cosmetic pouch or epi fuchsia cosmetic pouch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Speedy!
> 
> Noir MC cosmetic pouch or epi fuchsia cosmetic pouch?



Noir MC cosmetic pouch!! LVOE!

Mono Tuileries or Mono Turenne??


----------



## Pavla

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Noir MC cosmetic pouch!! LVOE!
> 
> Mono Tuileries or Mono Turenne??



Turenne

Soft Lockit PM Galet or Soft Lockit PM Magnolia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pavla said:


> Turenne
> 
> Soft Lockit PM Galet or Soft Lockit PM Magnolia?



Soft Lockit PM Magnolia!

Capucines MM lilas or Capucines MM Magnolia?


----------



## Pavla

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Soft Lockit PM Magnolia!
> 
> Capucines MM lilas or Capucines MM Magnolia?



Capucines in Magnolia

Capucines MM in Indigo or Soft Lockit PM in Magnolia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pavla said:


> Capucines in Magnolia
> 
> Capucines MM in Indigo or Soft Lockit PM in Magnolia?



Capucines MM in Indigo!

Capucines bb in galet or capucines mm in cobalt?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Capucines MM in Indigo!
> 
> Capucines bb in galet or capucines mm in cobalt?


Galet bb 

Turenne PM or mono Noe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Galet bb
> 
> Turenne PM or mono Noe?



Turenne pm

Ikat NF or Mon mono NF?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Turenne pm
> 
> Ikat NF or Mon mono NF?


Mon Mono NF!

Mon Mono NF GM or Mon Mono Speedy 30?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Mon Mono NF!
> 
> Mon Mono NF GM or Mon Mono Speedy 30?



Mon mono NF GM! 

Empreinte Lumi in Terre or Empreinte Lumi in Aube?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono NF GM!
> 
> Empreinte Lumi in Terre or Empreinte Lumi in Aube?


Aube!

Epi Alma PM Quetsche or Belmont?


----------



## momof3boyz

LitGeek said:


> Aube!
> 
> Epi Alma PM Quetsche or Belmont?


 Epi Alma pm Quetsche.
Speedy monogram b or Favorite MM DE ?


----------



## Cherubs1923

Eden PM Bordeaux


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Epi Alma pm Quetsche.
> Speedy monogram b or Favorite MM DE ?



Mono speedy b!

Vernis cosmetic pouch or mono cosmetic pouch?


----------



## Miss Krys

I'm a mono girl so mono cosmetic pouch it is!
Voltaire or Salina GM?


----------



## LitGeek

Miss Krys said:


> I'm a mono girl so mono cosmetic pouch it is!
> Voltaire or Salina GM?


Voltaire! I tried it on at the boutique and really liked it.

Belmont or Epi Noir Doc bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Voltaire! I tried it on at the boutique and really liked it.
> 
> Belmont or Epi Noir Doc bb?



Epi noir doc bb!!

MC speedy or roses speedy?


----------



## atlgirl

Roses speedy!

Mono Metis or Pallas?


----------



## Crestwood

An Artsy Mono please...,


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas!

Mono Metis or Sully MM?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas!
> 
> Mono Metis or Sully MM?


Metis!

Epi Noir Doc bb or Rouge Lock Me?


----------



## peachy pink

LitGeek said:


> Metis!
> 
> Epi Noir Doc bb or Rouge Lock Me?


 Epi Noir Doc bb 


Pochette NM or Mini Pochette?


----------



## Miss Krys

peachy pink said:


> Epi Noir Doc bb
> 
> 
> Pochette NM or Mini Pochette?


Mini Pochette since I don't have one..yet
Mono Babylone (tote) or DE Sistina (any size)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Miss Krys said:


> Mini Pochette since I don't have one..yet
> Mono Babylone (tote) or DE Sistina (any size)



Babylone! 

Mono cles or DE cles?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Babylone!
> 
> Mono cles or DE cles?


DE Cles

Mono/Vachetta Keepall B 50 or Mono/Macassar (black trim) Keepall b 45?


----------



## bofee

Keepall 45

(delightful MM or neverfull MM)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Delightful mm!

Roses speedy or roses NF?


----------



## Wallet Addict

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Delightful mm!
> 
> Roses speedy or roses NF?


Roses neverfull

Epi emilie or damier ebene emilie?


----------



## momof3boyz

Wallet Addict said:


> Roses neverfull
> 
> Epi emilie or damier ebene emilie?


 Damier Emilie.
Monogram Marais MM or Tivoli PM ?


----------



## LitGeek

momof3boyz said:


> Damier Emilie.
> Monogram Marais MM or Tivoli PM ?


Marias MM

Locke Me PM rouge or epi Doc noir?


----------



## LitGeek

Oops! Lock Me


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Marias MM
> 
> Locke Me PM rouge or epi Doc noir?



Epi doc noir!

Mono saumur or sologne?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi doc noir!
> 
> Mono saumur or sologne?


Mono Saumur

Zippy Wallet in epi or monogram?


----------



## Oryx816

LitGeek said:


> Mono Saumur
> 
> Zippy Wallet in epi or monogram?




Epi zippy

Insolite or zippy organizer?


----------



## LitGeek

Oryx816 said:


> Epi zippy
> 
> Insolite or zippy organizer?


zippy organizer!

epi Alma bb or epi Monceau bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> zippy organizer!
> 
> epi Alma bb or epi Monceau bb?



Epi alma bb

Mono speedy b or mono speedy?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi alma bb
> 
> Mono speedy b or mono speedy?


mono speedy

mon mono passport cover or Alexandra wallet (for travel)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> mono speedy
> 
> mon mono passport cover or Alexandra wallet (for travel)



Mon mono passport cover!!

Mon mono speedy or mon mono NF?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono passport cover!!
> 
> Mon mono speedy or mon mono NF?


Mon Mono NF!

Galet Soft Lockit PM or Rouge Lock Me PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Mon Mono NF!
> 
> Galet Soft Lockit PM or Rouge Lock Me PM?



Galet soft lockit pm!

Vernis alma pm in noir magnetique or vernis alma pm in amarante?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Galet soft lockit pm!
> 
> Vernis alma pm in noir magnetique or vernis alma pm in amarante?


Noir Magnetique!!!  I absolutely love mine!!!

Voltaire or mon mono NF GM?


----------



## cap

LitGeek said:


> Noir Magnetique!!!  I absolutely love mine!!!
> 
> Voltaire or mon mono NF GM?


 Mon monogram nf gm !
Marais MM monogram or Retiro pm ?


----------



## LitGeek

cap said:


> Mon monogram nf gm !
> Marais MM monogram or Retiro pm ?


Marais MM!!! 

Chain Louise or St Germain PM?


----------



## Pavla

LitGeek said:


> Marais MM!!!
> 
> Chain Louise or St Germain PM?



Chain Louise

Eva azur or Favorite PM azur?


----------



## LitGeek

Pavla said:


> Chain Louise
> 
> Eva azur or Favorite PM azur?


Eva Azur!!!

SC bb or Alma PPM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Eva Azur!!!
> 
> SC bb or Alma PPM?



Alma PPM!!

DE Totally MM or Mono NF MM?


----------



## CornishMon

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma PPM!!
> 
> 
> 
> DE Totally MM or Mono NF MM?




Neverfull 

Siracusa MM or Riviera GM.


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CornishMon said:


> Neverfull
> 
> Siracusa MM or Riviera GM.
> 
> 
> Be Blessed MoNikki



Siracusa MM! 

Empreinte St Germain or empreinte Montaigne?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Siracusa MM!
> 
> Empreinte St Germain or empreinte Montaigne?


Emp Montaigne!

Mon Mono NF GM or MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Emp Montaigne!
> 
> Mon Mono NF GM or MM?



Mon mono NF mm

Mono Estrela or Mono NF MM?


----------



## cap

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono NF mm
> 
> Mono Estrela or Mono NF MM?


 Mono Estrela .
 Pallas Aurore or Mono Montaigne ?


----------



## LitGeek

cap said:


> Mono Estrela .
> Pallas Aurore or Mono Montaigne ?


Pallas Aurore!

Ascot or Rouge Lock Me PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Pallas Aurore!
> 
> Ascot or Rouge Lock Me PM?



Rouge lock me pm!

Lockit pm or sc pm?


----------



## mrs magoo

Lockit pm.
pochette metis or speedy b mono 30?


----------



## Oryx816

Metis.

Louise or St. Germain?


----------



## LitGeek

Oryx816 said:


> Metis.
> 
> Louise or St. Germain?


Louise

Alma PPM or Lock Me PM?


----------



## k5ml3k

LitGeek said:


> Louise
> 
> Alma PPM or Lock Me PM?




Alma PPM

Compact Zippy Wallet in DE or Epi Fuchsia


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Alma PPM
> 
> Compact Zippy Wallet in DE or Epi Fuchsia



Compact zippy in DE

Mono sologne or mono Odeon?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Compact zippy in DE
> 
> Mono sologne or mono Odeon?


Sologne

Dora PM or Doc bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Sologne
> 
> Dora PM or Doc bb?



Doc bb

Mono NF mm or sologne? ( trying to decide on a mono bag)


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Doc bb
> 
> Mono NF mm or sologne? ( trying to decide on a mono bag)


Sologne! I am always happy to enable! 

SC bb or Capu bb?


----------



## ZoobaAruba

LitGeek said:


> Sologne! I am always happy to enable!
> 
> SC bb or Capu bb?



Ooh...tough one...but I'd go with Capucine bb


Speedy b 25 empriente or Lumineuse empriente?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ZoobaAruba said:


> Ooh...tough one...but I'd go with Capucine bb
> 
> 
> Speedy b 25 empriente or Lumineuse empriente?



I'd pick the cap bb too!!!


Hmm, I have both bags, hard decision! I'd have to go with speedy B

Mono NF mm or Odeon?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I'd pick the cap bb too!!!
> 
> 
> Hmm, I have both bags, hard decision! I'd have to go with speedy B
> 
> Mono NF mm or Odeon?



Mono NF MM



Palermo PM or Speedy 30 DE


----------



## LVMom07

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Mono NF MM
> 
> 
> 
> Palermo PM or Speedy 30 DE


 Speedy 30 DE .
Bloomsbury PM or Pallas bb ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Speedy 30 DE .
> Bloomsbury PM or Pallas bb ?



Bloomie pm

Mono alma bb or mono sologne?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bloomie pm
> 
> Mono alma bb or mono sologne?



Sologne!

Palermo pm or Retiro pm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Sologne!
> 
> Palermo pm or Retiro pm



Retiro pm

Sully MM or Portobello GM?


----------



## RockyC721

Sully mm!!! &#10084;&#65039;

Theda GM or W pm


----------



## momof3boyz

RockyC721 said:


> Sully mm!!! &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Theda GM or W pm


 W pm .
Mono Marais MM or Speedy b 30 mono ?


----------



## LitGeek

momof3boyz said:


> W pm .
> Mono Marais MM or Speedy b 30 mono ?


Mono Marais MM 

Lock Me PM or SC bb?


----------



## BagLady14

LitGeek said:


> Mono Marais MM
> 
> Lock Me PM or SC bb?



Lock me PM.  

Runway Doc BB in black or Speedy B 25 in Azur?


----------



## LitGeek

BagLady14 said:


> Lock me PM.
> 
> Runway Doc BB in black or Speedy B 25 in Azur?


Doc!!!

SC bb or W bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Doc!!!
> 
> SC bb or W bb?



W bb!!!!

Mono alma pm or retiro pm???


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> W bb!!!!
> 
> Mono alma pm or retiro pm???


Alma!!! 

Capucines bb or W bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Alma!!!
> 
> Capucines bb or W bb?



W bb!!

Palermo pm or mono alma pm?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> W bb!!
> 
> Palermo pm or mono alma pm?


Alma 

Capu bb or Alma PPM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Alma
> 
> Capu bb or Alma PPM?



Alma ppm!!

Westminster GM or DE totally MM?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma ppm!!
> 
> Westminster GM or DE totally MM?


Westie!

epi Twist or epi Doc bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Westie!
> 
> epi Twist or epi Doc bb?



Epi twist!!!

Lock Me bag or soft lockit?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi twist!!!
> 
> Lock Me bag or soft lockit?


Tough one...Lock Me, I love the black handle on the Rouge!

Ascot or noir SC bb?


----------



## mrs magoo

LitGeek said:


> Tough one...Lock Me, I love the black handle on the Rouge!
> 
> Ascot or noir SC bb?


Ascot

mono neverfull mm or mono speedy b 30?


----------



## lho

mono neverfull mm


sully pm or delightful pm?


----------



## Oryx816

Delightful

Emilie or Alexandra wallet?


----------



## LVMom07

Oryx816 said:


> Delightful
> 
> Emilie or Alexandra wallet?


 Emilie .
Mon mono speedy 30 or Retiro pm ?


----------



## LitGeek

LVMom07 said:


> Emilie .
> Mon mono speedy 30 or Retiro pm ?


Mon Mono Speedy! 

PS - *Oryx816 * I would have chosen the Alexandra! 

Greenwich or Ascot?


----------



## Oryx816

LitGeek said:


> Mon Mono Speedy!
> 
> PS - *Oryx816 * I would have chosen the Alexandra!
> 
> Greenwich or Ascot?




Ascot (but I have the Greenwich for ages and love it)!

Pallas or Dauphine wallet?

PS- * LitGeek * I think the Alexandra is underrated!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Oryx816 said:


> Ascot (but I have the Greenwich for ages and love it)!
> 
> Pallas or Dauphine wallet?
> 
> PS- * LitGeek * I think the Alexandra is underrated!



I have the Greenwich and not sure how I like it 
Pallas! 

St Germain MM or Empreinte montaigne mm?


----------



## oh so chic

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have the Greenwich and not sure how I like it
> Pallas!
> 
> St Germain MM or Empreinte montaigne mm?




St. Germain MM!

Neverfull Stephen sprouse roses MM or Watercolor speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

oh so chic said:


> St. Germain MM!
> 
> Neverfull Stephen sprouse roses MM or Watercolor speedy?



Both! I couldn't pick between the two!!

Mono speedy b or Palermo pm?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both! I couldn't pick between the two!!
> 
> Mono speedy b or Palermo pm?


 Mono speedy b !!!!
Mono speedy b or Marais MM mono ?


----------



## Oryx816

Marais!

Epi zippy coin purse or insolite coin purse?


----------



## justmani

Oryx816 said:


> Marais!
> 
> Epi zippy coin purse or insolite coin purse?



Epi zippy coin purse!

Delightful MM or Reggia?


----------



## Oryx816

Delightful MM

Epi Brea or Epi Alma


----------



## justmani

Oryx816 said:


> Delightful MM
> 
> Epi Brea or Epi Alma


Epi Alma 

Clemence Wallet or Epi Emilie Wallet?


----------



## mrs magoo

Epi emilie

mm neverfull mono or mm totally monogram?


----------



## LitGeek

mrs magoo said:


> Epi emilie
> 
> mm neverfull mono or mm totally monogram?


NF! I would love a mon mono one!

Alexandra wallet or epi Zippy Compact Wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> NF! I would love a mon mono one!
> 
> Alexandra wallet or epi Zippy Compact Wallet?



Alexandra wallet

St Germain pm or Pallas chain?


----------



## Ariel1128

St. Germain!

SpeedyB empriente or Lumi pm?


----------



## LVMom07

Ariel1128 said:


> St. Germain!
> 
> SpeedyB empriente or Lumi pm?


 Lumi pm .
Pallas Noir or Marais MM mono ?


----------



## LitGeek

LVMom07 said:


> Lumi pm .
> Pallas Noir or Marais MM mono ?


This one isn't even fair...they are equally gorgeous!  I would say both, but if forced to choose I would get the Pallas.

Alexandra wallet or iena wallet?


----------



## k5ml3k

LitGeek said:


> This one isn't even fair...they are equally gorgeous!  I would say both, but if forced to choose I would get the Pallas.
> 
> Alexandra wallet or iena wallet?




Iena wallet 

Alma PM in pomme or cerise?


----------



## LVMom07

LitGeek said:


> This one isn't even fair...they are equally gorgeous!  I would say both, but if forced to choose I would get the Pallas.
> 
> Alexandra wallet or iena wallet?


 LOL !! I know right ? This one I am losing sleep over myself . I need to decide soon !! BTW someone answered, but i like the Alexandra wallet


----------



## LVMom07

k5ml3k said:


> Iena wallet
> 
> Alma PM in pomme or cerise?


 Alma pm in Pomme !
Mono speedy b 30 or Trevi pm ?


----------



## Ariel1128

Mono Speedy B 30. 

Sarah or Zippy compact wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sarah!!!

Roses speedy or mirage speedy?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sarah!!!
> 
> Roses speedy or mirage speedy?




Roses speedy!

Alma PM in vernis pomme or epi fuchsia?


----------



## LitGeek

k5ml3k said:


> Roses speedy!
> 
> Alma PM in vernis pomme or epi fuchsia?


Vernis Pomme!

Noir Epi Doc or Noir SC PM?


----------



## k5ml3k

LitGeek said:


> Vernis Pomme!
> 
> Noir Epi Doc or Noir SC PM?




Aw man, that's a hard one...maybe slightly more for the noir sc pm just because of the lack of vachetta but both are gorgeous! 

Alma BB or PM in my pomme?


----------



## Redheels

k5ml3k said:


> Aw man, that's a hard one...maybe slightly more for the noir sc pm just because of the lack of vachetta but both are gorgeous!
> 
> Alma BB or PM in my pomme?



Alma BB.

Vernis Alma or Epi Alma?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Redheels said:


> Alma BB.
> 
> Vernis Alma or Epi Alma?



Vernis alma!

Mono speedy b or Azur NF?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis alma!
> 
> Mono speedy b or Azur NF?


Azur NF!

Chain Louise or epi Twist?


----------



## k5ml3k

LitGeek said:


> Azur NF!
> 
> Chain Louise or epi Twist?




Chain Louise

Alma BB in vernis pomme or epi fuchsia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Chain Louise
> 
> Alma BB in vernis pomme or epi fuchsia?



Vernis pome alma bb!!

Mono turenne MM or DE totally MM?


----------



## VICTORIAYES

pallas!!


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis pome alma bb!!
> 
> Mono turenne MM or DE totally MM?


Totally!

Alma PPM or SC bb?


----------



## Baby_Girl

LitGeek said:


> Totally!
> 
> Alma PPM or SC bb?



SC bb

Empreinte artsy Or empreinte Montaigne?


----------



## LitGeek

Baby_Girl said:


> SC bb
> 
> Empreinte artsy Or empreinte Montaigne?


Montaigne!

Cerise Pallas or mono Marais MM?


----------



## Wallet Addict

LitGeek said:


> Montaigne!
> 
> Cerise Pallas or mono Marais MM?


Cerise Pallas

Lock me or St. Germain?


----------



## LitGeek

Wallet Addict said:


> Cerise Pallas
> 
> Lock me or St. Germain?


Lock Me!

Epi Noir Twist PM or Noir Alma PPM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Lock Me!
> 
> Epi Noir Twist PM or Noir Alma PPM?



Both!!!!

Palermo pm or Turenne mm?


----------



## Oryx816

Palermo

DA totally or Salina?


----------



## LitGeek

Oryx816 said:


> Palermo
> 
> DA totally or Salina?


DA Totally!

Capu bb or Alma PPM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> DA Totally!
> 
> Capu bb or Alma PPM?



Alma ppm

DA totally MM or DE totally MM?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma ppm
> 
> DA totally MM or DE totally MM?


 DE totally MM .

Retiro pm or Mono Marais MM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> DE totally MM .
> 
> Retiro pm or Mono Marais MM ?



Retiro pm!!

Estrela or turenne?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro pm!!
> 
> Estrela or turenne?


Estrela

SC in Cobalt or Blanc Casse?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Estrela
> 
> SC in Cobalt or Blanc Casse?



SC in cobalt!

mono alma bb or mono menilmontant pm?


----------



## vhenna

LVlvoe_bug said:


> mono alma bb or mono menilmontant pm?



mono alma bb.

mono Favorite PM or mono Eva?


----------



## oh so chic

vhenna said:


> mono alma bb.
> 
> mono Favorite PM or mono Eva?




The mono favorite!


Artsy canvas mono or Artsy empreinte mono?


----------



## s3raph1nas

Artsy Empreinte Mono (I already have the canvas mono!)

Alma MM mono or Neverfull MM mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono NF MM

Mono alma BB or mono alma pm?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono NF MM
> 
> Mono alma BB or mono alma pm?


Mono Alma PM

Soft Lockit or Alma PPM?


----------



## LVMom07

LitGeek said:


> Mono Alma PM
> 
> Soft Lockit or Alma PPM?


 Soft Lockit . 
Pochette Metis or Retiro pm ?


----------



## mrs magoo

Pochette metis.
Mono speedy  30 or mono neverfull mm?


----------



## ScottyGal

Mono Speedy 30.

Vernis Alma BB (any choice of colour) or Epi Alma BB (any choice of colour)?


----------



## LitGeek

_Lee said:


> Mono Speedy 30.
> 
> Vernis Alma BB (any choice of colour) or Epi Alma BB (any choice of colour)?


Vernis 

Soft Lockit MM or Capu bb?


----------



## Bijans

Soft Lockit mm ! Love that bag  .....Pallas or speedy B


----------



## LitGeek

Bijans said:


> Soft Lockit mm ! Love that bag  .....Pallas or speedy B


Pallas! 

Soft Lockit MM or Python Soft Lockit MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Pallas!
> 
> Soft Lockit MM or Python Soft Lockit MM?



Soft lockit mm

Pallas or Turenne?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Soft lockit mm
> 
> Pallas or Turenne?


Pallas!

Soft Lockit MM or SC bb?


----------



## K.H.LVoe

LitGeek said:


> Pallas!
> 
> Soft Lockit MM or SC bb?



Soft Lockit MM. 

Vernis Alma BB or Epi Alma PM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Epi alma pm
Pallas noir or speedy emp cerise?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

Louisgyal37 said:


> Epi alma pm
> Pallas noir or speedy emp cerise?



Pallas


Speedy emp noir or Bastille MM noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Pallas
> 
> 
> Speedy emp noir or Bastille MM noir



Speedy emp noir

Mono alma pm or DE totally MM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

De totally mm
Indian rose cosmetic or multicolor cosmetic


----------



## Louisgyal37

*indian rose vernis or black multicolor cosmetic


----------



## jennrh

Louisgyal37 said:


> De totally mm
> Indian rose cosmetic or multicolor cosmetic



Indian Rose cosmetic

Empreinte Montaigne black or Empreinte Artsy black ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Empreinte Montaigne black
Pochette metis of Bloomsbury pm


----------



## LitGeek

Tough choice...maybe PM since winter is coming!

Mon Mono Brazza or Mon Mono Zippy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Tough choice...maybe PM since winter is coming!
> 
> Mon Mono Brazza or Mon Mono Zippy?



Mon mono zippy


Mon mono speedy or mon mono NF?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono zippy
> 
> 
> Mon mono speedy or mon mono NF?


Mon Mono NF!

Alma bb or mon mono speedy 30?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Mon Mono NF!
> 
> Alma bb or mon mono speedy 30?



Mon mono speedy

Tapage bag charm or illustre balloons bag charm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Tapage bag charm
Leopard bandeau or map bandeau


----------



## LVMom07

Louisgyal37 said:


> Tapage bag charm
> Leopard bandeau or map bandeau


 Leopard bandeau . 
Retiro PM or Tivoli PM ?


----------



## LitGeek

LVMom07 said:


> Leopard bandeau .
> Retiro PM or Tivoli PM ?


Retiro!

Soft Lockit in galet or noir?


----------



## oh so chic

Soft Lockit in galet 

Alma bb or empreinte speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy

Turenne pm or menilmontant pm?


----------



## luvluvluvpurses

Turenne pm.                                       Speedy b25 (mono)or zippy compact wallet (mono)?


----------



## LVMom07

luvluvluvpurses said:


> Turenne pm.                                       Speedy b25 (mono)or zippy compact wallet (mono)?


 Zippy compact wallet .
Montaigne MM monogram or Artsy Monogram ?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Artsy 

W tote or noir cappucine? 


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## vhenna

ayutilovesGST said:


> Artsy
> 
> W tote or noir cappucine?
> 
> 
> Ig : ayutilovesGST
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Noir cappucine.

Ana or Louise?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Louise
Rivington GM or speedy 25 B DE?


----------



## LitGeek

Louisgyal37 said:


> Louise
> Rivington GM or speedy 25 B DE?


Speedy b!

Soft Lockit MM in Noir Python or Galet?


----------



## k5ml3k

LitGeek said:


> Speedy b!
> 
> Soft Lockit MM in Noir Python or Galet?




Galet! 

ZCW DE or fuchsia epi?


----------



## LitGeek

k5ml3k said:


> Galet!
> 
> ZCW DE or fuchsia epi?


DE! 

Macassar Keepall b 55 or Mon Mono NF GM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> DE!
> 
> Macassar Keepall b 55 or Mon Mono NF GM?



Mon Mono NF GM

Epi NF or Mono NF?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon Mono NF GM
> 
> Epi NF or Mono NF?


 Mono NF .
Montaigne MM monogram Or  Speedy b 30 Monogram ?


----------



## LitGeek

momof3boyz said:


> Mono NF .
> Montaigne MM monogram Or  Speedy b 30 Monogram ?


Montaigne!

Soft Lockit MM or Capucines MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Montaigne!
> 
> Soft Lockit MM or Capucines MM?



Capucines mm

Sologne or menilmontant?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Sologne 
Marylebone GM or NF MM DE?


----------



## LVMom07

Louisgyal37 said:


> Sologne
> Marylebone GM or NF MM DE?


 Marylebone GM .
Marais MM mono or Tivoli PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Marylebone GM .
> Marais MM mono or Tivoli PM ?



Tivoli pm

SC pm or lockit pm?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Tivoli pm
> 
> SC pm or lockit pm?


Lockit!

Epi Alma bb or Mon Mono NF GM?


----------



## LVMom07

LitGeek said:


> Lockit!
> 
> Epi Alma bb or Mon Mono NF GM?


 Mon Mono NF GM !
Montaigne MM Monogram  or Speedy b 30 monogram ?


----------



## Oryx816

LVMom07 said:


> Mon Mono NF GM !
> 
> Montaigne MM Monogram  or Speedy b 30 monogram ?




Montaigne

Noé or Metis hobo?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Oryx816 said:


> Montaigne
> 
> Noé or Metis hobo?



Metis

Artsy mm or a Turenne MM?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Metis
> 
> Artsy mm or a Turenne MM?



Turenne!

Metis hobo or Palermo pm


----------



## rosevelours

Metis Hobo

Metis Hobo or Neverfull gm mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Metis

Retiro or Palermo?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Metis
> 
> Retiro or Palermo?


Palermo!

Soft Lockit MM or Noir Pallas?


----------



## Jordyaddict

Soft lockit mm

Speedy b 25 or alma bb?


----------



## LVMom07

Jordyaddict said:


> Soft lockit mm
> 
> Speedy b 25 or alma bb?


 Alma bb !
 Pallas Noir or Mono Montaigne MM ?


----------



## cbk021726

Pallas Noir !!

Pallas chain or St Germain ??


----------



## k5ml3k

cbk021726 said:


> Pallas Noir !!
> 
> Pallas chain or St Germain ??




Pallas chain 

Mills clutch or mini pochette (both in monogram)?


----------



## LitGeek

mini pochette

mon mono Speedy 30 or epi Alma PM?


----------



## k5ml3k

LitGeek said:


> mini pochette
> 
> mon mono Speedy 30 or epi Alma PM?




Epi alma pm!!

Mini pochette or poche toilette 15?


----------



## LitGeek

k5ml3k said:


> Epi alma pm!!
> 
> Mini pochette or poche toilette 15?


TP 15!  I have one and adore it!

Keepall 55 in Damier Graphite or Macassar?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LitGeek said:


> TP 15!  I have one and adore it!
> 
> Keepall 55 in Damier Graphite or Macassar?



Keepall 55


Metis Hobo or Speedy 25 empreinte


----------



## Fletchie

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Keepall 55
> 
> 
> Metis Hobo or Speedy 25 empreinte


 
Definitely Speedy 25.

Bucket or Neverfull?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Fletchie said:


> Definitely Speedy 25.
> 
> Bucket or Neverfull?



Neverfull

Mono alma or DE alma?


----------



## llpalmtree

DE Alma

Empreinte Montaigne or Empreinte speedy


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy

Turenne or mono speedy b?


----------



## LitGeek

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy
> 
> Turenne or mono speedy b?


Speedy b!

Paprika W bb or Indigo Capu bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Speedy b!
> 
> Paprika W bb or Indigo Capu bb?



Paprika W bb!!

St Germain or Pallas chain?


----------



## tinipurse

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Paprika W bb!!
> 
> 
> 
> St Germain or Pallas chain?




St Germain! 

Speedy 30 empreinte or Metis hobo empreinte?


----------



## LVMom07

tinipurse said:


> St Germain!
> 
> Speedy 30 empreinte or Metis hobo empreinte?


Speedy 30 empreinte .
Montaigne MM monogram or Retiro PM ?


----------



## LitGeek

LVMom07 said:


> Speedy 30 empreinte .
> Montaigne MM monogram or Retiro PM ?


Montaigne MM

St Germain PM or Louise Chain?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LitGeek said:


> Montaigne MM
> 
> St Germain PM or Louise Chain?



St Germain pm

Tuileries or Estrela?


----------



## queenlobo26

LVlvoe_bug said:


> St Germain pm
> 
> Tuileries or Estrela?



Estrela! 

Mono Metis or Totally MM DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

queenlobo26 said:


> Estrela!
> 
> Mono Metis or Totally MM DE



DE totally mm

Vernis lockit or vernis alma?


----------



## Oryx816

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE totally mm
> 
> 
> 
> Vernis lockit or vernis alma?




Vernis alma

Petite Malle or Louise?


----------



## Wallet Addict

Oryx816 said:


> Vernis alma
> 
> Petite Malle or Louise?


Louise 

St. Germain midnight blue or lock me noir?


----------



## k5ml3k

Wallet Addict said:


> Louise
> 
> St. Germain midnight blue or lock me noir?




St Germain &#128522;

Milla clutch or mini pochette or poche toilette 15?


----------



## LVMom07

k5ml3k said:


> St Germain &#128522;
> 
> Milla clutch or mini pochette or poche toilette 15?


 Mini pochette.
Retiro pm or speedy b 30 monogram ?


----------



## Landonsmommy

LVMom07 said:


> Mini pochette.
> Retiro pm or speedy b 30 monogram ?



Speedy b 30 mono

Speedy 30 DE or rivington gm


----------



## ivy1026

Landonsmommy said:


> Speedy b 30 mono
> 
> Speedy 30 DE or rivington gm




Speedy 30

Empreinte clef in blue or Christmas LE mini pochette in damier ebene?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ivy1026 said:


> Speedy 30
> 
> Empreinte clef in blue or Christmas LE mini pochette in damier ebene?



Both!!

Vernis brea or Epi brea?


----------



## mrs magoo

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both!!
> 
> Vernis brea or Epi brea?


epi brea.

petit noe NM in monogram canvas or epi quetche?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mrs magoo said:


> epi brea.
> 
> petit noe NM in monogram canvas or epi quetche?



Eli quetsche one!

Pochette métis or menilmontant?


----------



## queenlobo26

Pochette metis

Totally DA or Estrella


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Eli quetsche one!
> 
> Pochette métis or menilmontant?


  Pochette metis !
Montaigne MM terre or Montaigne mono MM ?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVMom07 said:


> Pochette metis !
> Montaigne MM terre or Montaigne mono MM ?



terre!!

Neverfull GM mono Cerise or Neverfull GM Damier Ebene


----------



## momof3boyz

LittleMsDoctor said:


> terre!!
> 
> Neverfull GM mono Cerise or Neverfull GM Damier Ebene


 NF GM mono Cerise !
Speedy DE 30 or Speedy mono 30  ?


----------



## CrazyCatBaby

momof3boyz said:


> NF GM mono Cerise !
> Speedy DE 30 or Speedy mono 30  ?


Speedy DE 30.

Papillon DE 26 or Papillon DE 30?


----------



## ivy1026

CrazyCatBaby said:


> Speedy DE 30.
> 
> 
> 
> Papillon DE 26 or Papillon DE 30?




Papillon de 30

DE favorite mm or DE alma bb?


----------



## k5ml3k

ivy1026 said:


> Papillon de 30
> 
> DE favorite mm or DE alma bb?




DE favorite mm! &#10084;&#65039;

Alma PM EE noir or amande?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> DE favorite mm! &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Alma PM EE noir or amande?



Alma pm EE noir

Vermis alma BB pomme or mono favorite?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma pm EE noir
> 
> Vermis alma BB pomme or mono favorite?




Vernis alma bb pomme &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Favorite mm in DE or DA?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ivy1026 said:


> Vernis alma bb pomme &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Favorite mm in DE or DA?



Favorite mm in DE

Mono artsy or Azur Artsy?


----------



## cwool

Mono artsy

Noe in epi noir or in mono?


Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tinipurse

ivy1026 said:


> Vernis alma bb pomme &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Favorite mm in DE or DA?




Favorite mm in DA! 

Totally mm DA or Turenne mm mono?


----------



## Pavla

tinipurse said:


> Favorite mm in DA!
> 
> Totally mm DA or Turenne mm mono?



Turenne

Pochette Altair in black leather or Saint Germain in black?


----------



## k5ml3k

Pavla said:


> Turenne
> 
> 
> 
> Pochette Altair in black leather or Saint Germain in black?




St Germain in black 

Alma PM EE noir or amande?


----------



## LVMom07

k5ml3k said:


> St Germain in black
> 
> Alma PM EE noir or amande?


 Alma PM EE Noir !
Speedy b 30 DE or Epi Noir Petite Noe ?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVMom07 said:


> Alma PM EE Noir !
> 
> Speedy b 30 DE or Epi Noir Petite Noe ?




Speedy b 30!!!

Alma PM EE amande or epi fuchsia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Speedy b 30!!!
> 
> Alma PM EE amande or epi fuchsia?



Alma pm EE amande

DE totally or DE Portobello?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma pm EE amande
> 
> DE totally or DE Portobello?


 DE Totally !
Epi Noir nf or Retiro PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> DE Totally !
> Epi Noir nf or Retiro PM ?



Retiro pm!!

Empreinte cles or mono cles?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro pm!!
> 
> Empreinte cles or mono cles?



Emp cles!

Sully MM or Metis


----------



## Almond_Joy

Metis!

Empreinte Speedy or Saint Germain?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Almond_Joy said:


> Metis!
> 
> Empreinte Speedy or Saint Germain?



Saint Germain

Mono Artsy MM or mono alma pm?


----------



## flowersinmymind

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Saint Germain
> 
> Mono Artsy MM or mono alma pm?





Mono Artsy MM 



Alma BB epi black or Turenne MM mono?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

flowersinmymind said:


> Mono Artsy MM
> 
> 
> 
> Alma BB epi black or Turenne MM mono?



Alma BB!

Sully MM or Artsy MM


----------



## BagLuhv

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Alma BB!
> 
> 
> 
> Sully MM or Artsy MM





Artsy MM!! 

Portobello pm or Greenwich


----------



## Pavla

BagLuhv said:


> Artsy MM!!
> 
> Portobello pm or Greenwich



Portobello

Black Altair or black St Germain?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pavla said:


> Portobello
> 
> Black Altair or black St Germain?



Black St Germain!

Mono mini pochette or mono milla?


----------



## cap

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Black St Germain!
> 
> Mono mini pochette or mono milla?


 Mono mini pochette !
Speedy idylle fusain or Retiro PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

cap said:


> Mono mini pochette !
> Speedy idylle fusain or Retiro PM ?



Retiro pm!!

Mono cosmetic pouch or MC cosmetic pouch?


----------



## cap

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro pm!!
> 
> Mono cosmetic pouch or MC cosmetic pouch?


 Mono cosmetic pouch !
Marais MM monogram or Speedy idylle encre ?


----------



## lovethelake

Alma MM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte key pouch or Empreinte cosmetic pouch?


----------



## Louis_Lover01

Retiro PM all the way

Trevi PM or Trivoli GM?


----------



## flowersinmymind

Trevi PM )) love this Bag!!!

Montaigne MM vernis leather black (hope thats right?!) or Lockit in Black?


----------



## ZoobaAruba

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte key pouch or Empreinte cosmetic pouch?



Empriente key pouch, seems like cosmetic items might ruin the leather if they accidentally leaked/dripped while opening.


----------



## Havanese 28

Delightful pm or Reggia?


----------



## jwessels

Neverfull damier ebene MM/GM without the pochette. Or the totally damier ebene Pm &#128522;


----------



## Havanese 28

Totally DE pm
Delightful pm or Reggia?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

Havanese 28 said:


> Totally DE pm
> Delightful pm or Reggia?





REGGIA!

Delightful GM or Neverfull GM


----------



## cap

LittleMsDoctor said:


> REGGIA!
> 
> Delightful GM or Neverfull GM


 Neverful GM !
Estrela or speedy b 30 ebene ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

cap said:


> Neverful GM !
> Estrela or speedy b 30 ebene ?



Estrela!!

Mono NF or Epi NF?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Epi neverfull
Empreinte key cerise or Empreinte key noir??


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cerise

Metis or Pallas?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Pallas
Evora mm or Marylebone gm?


----------



## Rani

Evora mm

Sully pm, Neverfull mm mono or Totally pm de?


----------



## LVMom07

Rani said:


> Evora mm
> 
> Sully pm, Neverfull mm mono or Totally pm de?


 Totally PM DE !
 Speedy b fusain or Retiro PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

retiro! It's such a pretty bag!!

Empreinte speedy b or St Germain?


----------



## Havanese 28

Empreiente Speedy b!  
Sully mm or Delightful pm?


----------



## Miss89

delightful pm

Reggia or speedy monogram 30?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Reggia 

Delightful or Galleria?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Reggia
> 
> Delightful or Galleria?


Delightful


----------



## Louis_Lover01

eva clutch in damier azur or favorite PM in damier eben


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

Louis_Lover01 said:


> eva clutch in damier azur or favorite PM in damier eben



Favorite PM DE


Palermo PM or Balenciaga Velo


----------



## LVMom07

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Favorite PM DE
> 
> 
> Palermo PM or Balenciaga Velo


 Palermo PM !
Epi Alma quetsche or Retiro PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Palermo PM !
> Epi Alma quetsche or Retiro PM ?



Retiro pm !!

St Germain MM or Empreinte Montaigne MM?


----------



## cap

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro pm !!
> 
> St Germain MM or Empreinte Montaigne MM?


 Emp. Montaigne MM !
Mono Marais or Tivoli pm ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

cap said:


> Emp. Montaigne MM !
> Mono Marais or Tivoli pm ?



Tivoli pm

Portobello GM or portobello pm?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Tivoli pm
> 
> Portobello GM or portobello pm?


 Port GM !
Pallas Havane or Turenne MM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Port GM !
> Pallas Havane or Turenne MM ?



Turenne mm

Portobello or DE Totally?


----------



## Louis_Lover01

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Turenne mm
> 
> Portobello or DE Totally?



DE Totally



DA Neverfull GM or DA artsy MM


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

Louis_Lover01 said:


> DE Totally
> 
> 
> 
> DA Neverfull GM or DA artsy MM



DA Artsy MM

Palermo pm or Metis mono hobo


----------



## momof3boyz

LittleMsDoctor said:


> DA Artsy MM
> 
> Palermo pm or Metis mono hobo


 Metis mono hobo !
Pallas Noir or Turenne MM ?


----------



## llpalmtree

momof3boyz said:


> Metis mono hobo !
> Pallas Noir or Turenne MM ?


Turenne mm

Eva de  or  Pochette nm de


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

llpalmtree said:


> Turenne mm
> 
> Eva de  or  Pochette nm de



DE Eva

DE alma pm or portobello pm?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE Eva
> 
> DE alma pm or portobello pm?


  DE Alma !!!
Retiro PM or Turenne MM ?


----------



## ivy1026

LVMom07 said:


> DE Alma !!!
> 
> Retiro PM or Turenne MM ?




Retiro!

Pochette Accessoires in epi or vernis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vernis !

Mono NF in fuchsia or Portobello pm?


----------



## Havanese 28

Portobello pm
Pochette Metis or alma bb in vernis?


----------



## LVMom07

Havanese 28 said:


> Portobello pm
> Pochette Metis or alma bb in vernis?


 Alma bb in Vernis !!!
Pallas havane or Retiro PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Alma bb in Vernis !!!
> Pallas havane or Retiro PM ?



Retiro pm!

St Germain MM or Empreinte Lumi?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro pm!
> 
> St Germain MM or Empreinte Lumi?


 Tough one !!!!   I would say Lumi !, just because I like a bigger bag ...lol
Retiro PM or Pallas aurore ?


----------



## Havanese 28

Retiro pm
Westminster pm or totally mm in damier ebene?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE totally mm

MC speedy or watercolor speedy?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE totally mm
> 
> MC speedy or watercolor speedy?




Mc speedy &#128155;&#128153;&#128156;&#128154;&#10084;&#65039;

Vernis pochette accessorie or favorite mm?


----------



## flowersinmymind

ivy1026 said:


> Mc speedy &#128155;&#128153;&#128156;&#128154;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Vernis pochette accessorie or favorite mm?





Favorite MM 


Retiro Monogram or Delightful MM ?


----------



## Havanese 28

Delightful mm
Salyeya pm or Totlaly mm in DE?


----------



## Rani

Totally mm de. 
I used to have a Saleya pm a few years ago but sold it because it did not fit over the shoulder with jacket or coat. It did fit on the shoulder with Summer clothes but I found the rolled handles uncomfortable.

Neverfull mm mono or Totally pm mono?


----------



## momof3boyz

Rani said:


> Totally mm de.
> I used to have a Saleya pm a few years ago but sold it because it did not fit over the shoulder with jacket or coat. It did fit on the shoulder with Summer clothes but I found the rolled handles uncomfortable.
> 
> Neverfull mm mono or Totally pm mono?


  Totally PM .
Marais MM monogram or  Tivoli PM ?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

momof3boyz said:


> Totally PM .
> Marais MM monogram or  Tivoli PM ?



Marais MM

Palermo PM or Speedy B 30 mono


----------



## cap

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Marais MM
> 
> Palermo PM or Speedy B 30 mono


 Speedy B 30 mono !!!
Montaigne Mono MM or Turenne MM ?


----------



## Arsenik

Turenne MM

Neverfull MM mono or Neverfull MM azur


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono NF MM

Mono NF or Mono Voltaire?


----------



## Havanese 28

Mono Voltaire
Reggia or Totally mm in DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE totally mm

Reggia or Trevi pm?


----------



## Havanese 28

Reggia
Odeon or pochette Metis?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono NF MM
> 
> Mono NF or Mono Voltaire?



Mono NF


Delightful GM or sully MM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Mono NF
> 
> 
> Delightful GM or sully MM



Sully mm

Reggia or DE NF mm?


----------



## Havanese 28

Reggia
Odeon or pochette Metis?


----------



## LVMom07

Havanese 28 said:


> Reggia
> Odeon or pochette Metis?


 pochette Metis !
Speedy b monogram 30 or Retiro PM ?


----------



## Havanese 28

Speedy b mono 30
Delightful mm or Totally mm


----------



## Catcher

Delightful


Bastille PM cerise or Fascinante orient?


----------



## Havanese 28

Fascinante Orient!
St Germain pm in Noir or Speedy b 25 empreiente in Orient?


----------



## ivy1026

Havanese 28 said:


> Fascinante Orient!
> St Germain pm in Noir or Speedy b 25 empreiente in Orient?




St Germain pm

Mono shawl in amarante or beige?


----------



## Havanese 28

Both are beautiful, but I'd select beige based on my wardrobe/ color preference
Pallas chain in Havane or Fascinante in Havane?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I have the Pallas chain in Havane, LVoe it so that's what I pick...

Pallas in Havane or retiro pm?


----------



## Havanese 28

Retirio pm
St Germain pm in Noir or Speedy b 30 empreiente in Orient?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy b in orient!

Empreinte Artsy or Empreinte Lumi?


----------



## cavalier-luv-r

Speedy B 25 empreinte Galet. OR
Speedy b 25 empreinte. Citrine


----------



## mrs magoo

Galet.

monogram NOÈ or turenne mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Turenne mm

Retiro or Estrela?


----------



## CornishMon

Estrela!

Reggia or Alma MM DE


----------



## Havanese 28

Alma MM DE!
Alma pm Dune (vernis) or Alma pm Amarante ?


----------



## LVMom07

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma MM DE!
> Alma pm Dune (vernis) or Alma pm Amarante ?


  Alma Amarante !!!!
Speedy b 30 Monogram or Retiro PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Alma Amarante !!!!
> Speedy b 30 Monogram or Retiro PM ?



Both! mono speedy b only because of less vachetta to worry about....

Vernis alma bb or epi alma bb?


----------



## tinipurse

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both! mono speedy b only because of less vachetta to worry about....
> 
> 
> 
> Vernis alma bb or epi alma bb?




Vernis alma bb- if bb size, i would go vernis, pm or mm size, i would get epi. 


Mahina L Neo Noir or Capucines mm Cobalt?


----------



## Louisgyal37

tinipurse said:


> Vernis alma bb- if bb size, i would go vernis, pm or mm size, i would get epi.
> 
> 
> Mahina L Neo Noir or Capucines mm Cobalt?


Mahina L Neo Noir

Marylebone GM or Westminster GM?


----------



## iluvbags1120

Trying to decide between delightful pm and artsy. Which would you prefer?


----------



## Havanese 28

Delightful mm


----------



## pikes9

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mahina L Neo Noir
> 
> Marylebone GM or Westminster GM?



Marylebone GM

Portobello GM or Pochette Metis ?


----------



## ivy1026

pikes9 said:


> Marylebone GM
> 
> Portobello GM or Pochette Metis ?



Pochette Metis!

Pochette Metis or Epi Monceau bb?


----------



## Havanese 28

Pochette Metis!
Hoxton pm or Favorite mm in DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE Favorite mm 

St Germain PM or Fascinante?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE Favorite mm
> 
> St Germain PM or Fascinante?



St Germain PM!

DE Alma bb or Pochette Metis?


----------



## LVMom07

ivy1026 said:


> St Germain PM!
> 
> DE Alma bb or Pochette Metis?


 DE Alma bb !
 Mono Lockit PM or Speedy 30 monogram ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> DE Alma bb !
> Mono Lockit PM or Speedy 30 monogram ?



Mono lockit pm!!!

DE NF  or Reggia?


----------



## Havanese 28

Reggia
Hoxton pm or pochette Metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette métis

Mono cles or Empreinte cles?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette métis
> 
> Mono cles or Empreinte cles?




Empreinte cles!!!

Alma bb in epi or damier ebene?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ivy1026 said:


> Empreinte cles!!!
> 
> Alma bb in epi or damier ebene?



Alma bb in epi....

Vernis alma in amarante or noir magnetique?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb in epi....
> 
> Vernis alma in amarante or noir magnetique?



noir!!

Epi alma bb in black or quetsche?


----------



## Havanese 28

Alma bb in quetsch
Delightful mm or Reggia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Delightful mm

Mono NF or mono artsy?


----------



## flowersinmymind

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Delightful mm
> 
> Mono NF or mono artsy?




Mono Artsy 


Alma BB epi black  or Montaigne BB empreinte black


----------



## Havanese 28

Alma BB in epi 
Diane or Reggia?


----------



## ivy1026

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma BB in epi
> Diane or Reggia?



Reggia!

Alma bb in vernis noir magnetique or epi electric black?


----------



## viewwing

Bb in EE black!

Christmas mini pochette or DE pochette nm?


----------



## LVMom07

viewwing said:


> Bb in EE black!
> 
> Christmas mini pochette or DE pochette nm?


 DE Pochette NM !
Maison key holder / charm or Azur Mini Pochette ?


----------



## chrissypilk

queennadine said:


> Mahina L
> 
> Galliera PM or Tivoli GM?


Tivoli!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> DE Pochette NM !
> Maison key holder / charm or Azur Mini Pochette ?



Madison key holder!

Zippy wallet in pomme or vernis alm bb in pomme?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Madison key holder!
> 
> 
> 
> Zippy wallet in pomme or vernis alm bb in pomme?




Alma bb in pomme 

Alma bb in black epi or vernis griotte?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ivy1026 said:


> Alma bb in pomme
> 
> Alma bb in black epi or vernis griotte?



Vernis griotte!!

Mono Artsy or Empreinte artsy?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis griotte!!
> 
> Mono Artsy or Empreinte artsy?


Empreinte Artsy!
Alma bb in de or hoxton pm?


----------



## flowersinmymind

Havanese 28 said:


> Empreinte Artsy!
> Alma bb in de or hoxton pm?



ALMA BB 

Eva Pochette or Favorite ?


----------



## Havanese 28

Favorite in mono
Speedy b 25 in Orient empreiente or Alma pm in Amarante?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy in orient

Mono alma pm or DE alma pm?


----------



## Tlztamara

delightful MM

Try some you don't here to much of 
The Tulum PM
Or
Beverly  MM


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy in orient
> 
> Mono alma pm or DE alma pm?


Damier ebene Alma pm


----------



## SapphireGem

Tlztamara said:


> delightful MM
> 
> 
> 
> Try some you don't here to much of
> 
> The Tulum PM
> 
> Or
> 
> Beverly  MM




Good one!   Beverly MM

Alma PM Epi or Brea MM Epi.... For extra points explain why. &#128522;


----------



## Havanese 28

Alma pm Epi.  I don't care for the Brea in any size or material.  I'm just not a fan of the shape or the look of the opening.  I prefer the classic style of the Alma.  I just think this bag style transcends time.  It's ladylike chic and so practical at the same time.  I do admit I like structured bags and many of my bags are handheld.  

Alma bb in griotte vernis or Pallas chain in Noir?


----------



## Oksanochka

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma pm Epi.  I don't care for the Brea in any size or material.  I'm just not a fan of the shape or the look of the opening.  I prefer the classic style of the Alma.  I just think this bag style transcends time.  It's ladylike chic and so practical at the same time.  I do admit I like structured bags and many of my bags are handheld.
> 
> Alma bb in griotte vernis or Pallas chain in Noir?


Alma bb in Griotte

Montebello MM or Catalina NS?


----------



## Havanese 28

Montebello MM
Favorite mm in de or hoxton pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Montebello MM
> Favorite mm in de or hoxton pm?



DE favorite MM

marylebone or Reggia?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE favorite MM
> 
> marylebone or Reggia?


Reggia!  Love that style!
Alma bb in griotte or amarante vernis?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> Reggia!  Love that style!
> Alma bb in griotte or amarante vernis?


 Griotte !
Retiro pm or Speedy b 30 monogram ?


----------



## Havanese 28

momof3boyz said:


> Griotte !
> Retiro pm or Speedy b 30 monogram ?


Retirio pm
Alma bb in griotte or pochette Metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Retirio pm
> Alma bb in griotte or pochette Metis?



Love the griotte color, alma bb in griotte!

Retiro pm or mono speedy b?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Love the griotte color, alma bb in griotte!
> 
> 
> 
> Retiro pm or mono speedy b?




Retiro pm

Soft lockit pm or capacines bb?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Love the griotte color, alma bb in griotte!
> 
> Retiro pm or mono speedy b?


Retirio pm is a great bag, in my opinion.  Not a fan of Speedy b.  I prefer the classic Speedy.  I do love Speedy b in empreiente, however!  This bag is near the top of my wish list!  Just need to figure out which color...


----------



## Havanese 28

ivy1026 said:


> Retiro pm
> 
> Soft lockit pm or capacines bb?


Soft lockit pm!


----------



## chrissypilk

Soft Lockit PM. Now for us new " LV OCD persons" (how did this happen? I was a" normal " , non OCD Coach/Michael Kors person 3 weeks ago! LOL! Palermo PM or Montaigne Monogram (getting out of my price range on second one)


----------



## Wallet Addict

chrissypilk said:


> Soft Lockit PM. Now for us new " LV OCD persons" (how did this happen? I was a" normal " , non OCD Coach/Michael Kors person 3 weeks ago! LOL! Palermo PM or Montaigne Monogram (getting out of my price range on second one)


Palermo pm.
Speedy b 25 in galet or speedy b 25 in cerise?


----------



## Havanese 28

Speedy b 25 in Cerise!  This bag is an eye-catcher!  So beautiful in every color, but Love Cerise!
St Germain pm in Dune or Pallas chain in Noir?


----------



## r.fash

Havanese 28 said:


> Speedy b 25 in Cerise!  This bag is an eye-catcher!  So beautiful in every color, but Love Cerise!
> St Germain pm in Dune or Pallas chain in Noir?



St Germain pm in Dune 

vernis alma BB or vernis brea MM?


----------



## cerezah

r.fash said:


> St Germain pm in Dune
> 
> vernis alma BB or vernis brea MM?



Alma bb in vernis!

Keepall bandouliere mono or damier ebene?


----------



## Arlene619

Keep all bandouliere In DE. Portobello or sully?


----------



## Havanese 28

Arlene619 said:


> Keep all bandouliere In DE. Portobello or sully?


Portobello
Pochette Metis or favorite mm in de?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> Portobello
> Pochette Metis or favorite mm in de?


 Favorite MM DE .
Estrela or Epi Alma pm noir ?


----------



## Havanese 28

Epi Alma pm noir
Soft Lockit pm or Speedy 25 empreiente?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy

Vernis brea or epi brea?


----------



## Havanese 28

Vernis brea!
Speedy b empreiente 25 in dune or orient?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy in orient!

vernis brea amarante in MM or GM?


----------



## Havanese 28

Vernis Brea Amarante MM
Alma pm in Griotte or Amarante?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma pm in griotte! LVoe the color...

Pochette metis or Bloomsbury?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma pm in griotte! LVoe the color...
> 
> Pochette metis or Bloomsbury?


 Bloomsbury !!! 
Azur Pochette NM or Azur mini pochette ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Bloomsbury !!!
> Azur Pochette NM or Azur mini pochette ?



Hmmm, I don't have any azur pieces...I think I would pick the azur mini pochette....

Leo stole or mono shine shawl?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hmmm, I don't have any azur pieces...I think I would pick the azur mini pochette....
> 
> Leo stole or mono shine shawl?


 Thanks !! I do not have any azur pieces either , so this will be my first . 
Shine shawl !
Montaigne mono MM or Estrela ?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVMom07 said:


> Thanks !! I do not have any azur pieces either , so this will be my first .
> Shine shawl !
> Montaigne mono MM or Estrela ?


Montaigne mono
Speedy b 25 in empreiente or alma pm epi in dune?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

Havanese 28 said:


> Montaigne mono
> Speedy b 25 in empreiente or alma pm epi in dune?



Speedy b 25

Metis Hobo or Trevi pm


----------



## Havanese 28

LittleMsDoctor said:


> Speedy b 25
> 
> Metis Hobo or Trevi pm



Metis Hobo
Alma pm in griotte vernis or amarante vernis?


----------



## LVDevotee

Alma in Griotte

SC in Galent or Soft Lockit in Galent?


----------



## cap

LVDevotee said:


> Alma in Griotte
> 
> SC in Galent or Soft Lockit in Galent?


 Soft Lockit !
Retiro PM or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


----------



## Havanese 28

cap said:


> Soft Lockit !
> Retiro PM or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


Mono Montaigne MM
Delightful PM or Reggia?


----------



## Louisgyal37

delightful pm
Classic Speedy 30 azur MIF with LE Sarah wallet or speedy 25  empreinte B cerise MIF) ( Can u tell this is personal? Lol)


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> delightful pm
> Classic Speedy 30 azur MIF with LE Sarah wallet or speedy 25  empreinte B cerise MIF) ( Can u tell this is personal? Lol)



Classic Speedy 30 Azur with LE Sarah wallet !!  lol.  Its ok , tough choices . I know .  I personally like the canvas version of speedy b's because Every speedy in emp . I have seen when I was out , lost it shape badly and to me , looked terrible . Just my opinion though  
Azur Pochette NM or Azur mini Pochette ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

momof3boyz said:


> Classic Speedy 30 Azur with LE Sarah wallet !!  lol.  Its ok , tough choices . I know .  I personally like the canvas version of speedy b's because Every speedy in emp . I have seen when I was out , lost it shape badly and to me , looked terrible . Just my opinion though
> Azur Pochette NM or Azur mini Pochette ?



Azur pochette nm
Curieuse wallet or sarah vernis wallet?


----------



## Havanese 28

Louisgyal37 said:


> Azur pochette nm
> Curieuse wallet or sarah vernis wallet?


Curieuse wallet!  This wallet is perfection, IMO!  I love wallets in general, but after getting the Curieuse in October, I'm no longer interested in other wallet styles.   I'd make an exception for compact Curieuse , however!  I just love it that much!
Diane or Belmont?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Curieuse wallet!  This wallet is perfection, IMO!  I love wallets in general, but after getting the Curieuse in October, I'm no longer interested in other wallet styles.   I'd make an exception for compact Curieuse , however!  I just love it that much!
> Diane or Belmont?



Belmont!

vernis Brea GM or Empreinte Lumi?


----------



## dollyxo

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Belmont!
> 
> vernis Brea GM or Empreinte Lumi?


Vernis Brea GM

Alma MM Vernis or Lumineuse PM


----------



## momof3boyz

dollyxo said:


> Vernis Brea GM
> 
> Alma MM Vernis or Lumineuse PM


 Alma MM Vernis !
Epi Petite noe or Retiro PM ?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Belmont!
> 
> vernis Brea GM or Empreinte Lumi?


Empreiente Lumi over vernis Brea.  I think the vachetta takes away from the vernis Brea.  It causes it to age and it's not as formal looking either.  If it were Epi Brea, I'd choose that hands down!  That's an elegant, versatile bag, IMO.  
Alma pm in vernis Dune or Epi Dune?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Empreiente Lumi over vernis Brea.  I think the vachetta takes away from the vernis Brea.  It causes it to age and it's not as formal looking either.  If it were Epi Brea, I'd choose that hands down!  That's an elegant, versatile bag, IMO.
> Alma pm in vernis Dune or Epi Dune?



Alma epi pm in dune.....

Pochette métis or odeon pm?


----------



## Havanese 28

Odeon pm.  I really like the look of this bag because it's so understated.  In my opinion that is very chic, and I've seen it with a bag charm to dress it up and that looked nice as well.  It's one of those lv bags that you have to try on to truly experience it's charm.  I also think its a functional bag.  It's Greta to have a beautiful crossbody option and it looks pretty using shoulder carry too.  I tried this on recently and was surprised at how much it could hold without being overstuffed or losing its shape.  I hope this bag sticks around.  I have a feeling I will be adding it to my collection one day. 

Alma pm in amarante vernis or speedy b 25 empreinte in Cerise?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Odeon pm.  I really like the look of this bag because it's so understated.  In my opinion that is very chic, and I've seen it with a bag charm to dress it up and that looked nice as well.  It's one of those lv bags that you have to try on to truly experience it's charm.  I also think its a functional bag.  It's Greta to have a beautiful crossbody option and it looks pretty using shoulder carry too.  I tried this on recently and was surprised at how much it could hold without being overstuffed or losing its shape.  I hope this bag sticks around.  I have a feeling I will be adding it to my collection one day.
> 
> Alma pm in amarante vernis or speedy b 25 empreinte in Cerise?



Thanks for the feedback on the odeon..I was thinking of getting it!!! I have to get to a store to try it on....since I have have both of these bags, not in cerises though, it's a hard choice..I love both bags and glad I have both in my collection...if I had to pick it would be the vernis alma pm in amarante since it's more structured and the speedy leather will soften up over time........

Odeon pm or Turenne pm?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the odeon..I was thinking of getting it!!! I have to get to a store to try it on....since I have have both of these bags, not in cerises though, it's a hard choice..I love both bags and glad I have both in my collection...if I had to pick it would be the vernis alma pm in amarante since it's more structured and the speedy leather will soften up over time........
> 
> Odeon pm or Turenne pm?


 Odeon PM !
Epi petite Noe or Retiro PM ?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the odeon..I was thinking of getting it!!! I have to get to a store to try it on....since I have have both of these bags, not in cerises though, it's a hard choice..I love both bags and glad I have both in my collection...if I had to pick it would be the vernis alma pm in amarante since it's more structured and the speedy leather will soften up over time........
> 
> Odeon pm or Turenne pm?


Odeon pm

Thanks for the feedback in Alma vernis vs empreiente Speedy.  I really like Odeon and have since it was releases.  A bag like Odeon is a classic.  It's simplicity is the whole reason it's so classy and classic.  The only reason I haven't gotten it yet is I have a love/ hate relationship with vachetta.  Love it when it's new, but as it starts to patina I don't love it as well.  I saw this bag in the lv clubhouse and a woman who owns it ( and loves it) shared how she let it patina for 7 days before using it for the first time.  Hers was gorgeous.  She lives in a warm climate though.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Odeon pm
> 
> Thanks for the feedback in Alma vernis vs empreiente Speedy.  I really like Odeon and have since it was releases.  A bag like Odeon is a classic.  It's simplicity is the whole reason it's so classy and classic.  The only reason I haven't gotten it yet is I have a love/ hate relationship with vachetta.  Love it when it's new, but as it starts to patina I don't love it as well.  I saw this bag in the lv clubhouse and a woman who owns it ( and loves it) shared how she let it patina for 7 days before using it for the first time.  Hers was gorgeous.  She lives in a warm climate though.


Great idea for the vachetta on the odeon..I was wondering about the vachetta wear on it..I am usually like that too liking light vachetta vs dark but recently bought a Palermo pm that had a darker vachetta ( than I am used to) and I really like it..it does take some getting used to the darker vachetta ...


momof3boyz said:


> Odeon PM !
> Epi petite Noe or Retiro PM ?



You know I have to say the retiro! So happy you got it!

Vernis alma pm or epi alma pm?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Great idea for the vachetta on the odeon..I was wondering about the vachetta wear on it..I am usually like that too liking light vachetta vs dark but recently bought a Palermo pm that had a darker vachetta ( than I am used to) and I really like it..it does take some getting used to the darker vachetta ...
> 
> 
> You know I have to say the retiro! So happy you got it!
> 
> Vernis alma pm or epi alma pm?


I had Palermo pm also, but recently sold it.  I really loved the bag.  It's very pretty and functional, but I didn't like the look of the vachetta.  I sometimes wish I'd have kept it.  I do miss it.


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

White MC pochette or Black MC pochette


----------



## MrGoyard

Black MC pochette

Zippy in Monogram or Zippy in Damier Ebene


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> I had Palermo pm also, but recently sold it.  I really loved the bag.  It's very pretty and functional, but I didn't like the look of the vachetta.  I sometimes wish I'd have kept it.  I do miss it.



I had bought the Palermo at the LV boutique and returned it..I bought a preloved one from Yoogis and really happy I gave it another try..what happened with your vachetta?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleMsDoctor said:


> White MC pochette or Black MC pochette



Hi! Black mc pochette......

Mono milla or mono mini pochette?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Mono mini
Westminster GM or Reggia?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I had bought the Palermo at the LV boutique and returned it..I bought a preloved one from Yoogis and really happy I gave it another try..what happened with your vachetta?



Shortly after I got it ( it was a gift from my husband and he picked it out) I got caught in a rainstorm.  The bag wasn't ruined but the vachetta was brand new prior to that.  I just prefer minimal vachetta so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono mini
> Westminster GM or Reggia?



Westminster GM!

Empreinte Lumi Iran Empreinte speedy?


----------



## luvluvluvpurses

Empreinte speedy.                                                       Zippy compact wallet or compact curieuse wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Compact curieuse

Monogram totally mm or monogram Estrela?


----------



## Wallet Addict

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Compact curieuse
> 
> Monogram totally mm or monogram Estrela?


Estrela 
Speedy B 25 cerise or de?


----------



## Havanese 28

Wallet Addict said:


> Estrela
> Speedy B 25 cerise or de?


Speedy b Cerise!
Epi Alma pm in Dune or Pistache?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Speedy b Cerise!
> Epi Alma pm in Dune or Pistache?



I don't have any epi bags (I had one and never used it so I sold it) but I would pick the epi alma in pistache..

Epi brea or epi marly?


----------



## nerual13

Epi Brea!

Alma BB Vernis Amethyste or Amarante?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I don't have any epi bags (I had one and never used it so I sold it) but I would pick the epi alma in pistache..
> 
> Epi brea or epi marly?



I prefer the look of the Epi Marly.  This bag has really grown on me.  I like the shape and the fact that it looks classy and effortless without looking too stiff and professional ( work bag).  To me, it's just a beautiful purse that also happens to be functional.

Chain Louise or St Germain pm in Noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> I prefer the look of the Epi Marly.  This bag has really grown on me.  I like the shape and the fact that it looks classy and effortless without looking too stiff and professional ( work bag).  To me, it's just a beautiful purse that also happens to be functional.
> 
> Chain Louise or St Germain pm in Noir?



Chain Louise! I tried the Germain mm and just didn't love it...I know I'm probably the only one who feels this way about this bag though..

DE NF or DE evora?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Chain Louise! I tried the Germain mm and just didn't love it...I know I'm probably the only one who feels this way about this bag though..
> 
> DE NF or DE evora?



Thanks!  I think the chain Louise is so elegant and timeless.  I want it someday!

DE Evora.  Just saw a woman with this bag in a hip Bistroin Pittsburgh last wknd.  Looked beautiful!  I'm not a fan of Neverfull though.  I bought the new Neverful MM in DE and sold it in September.  It wasn't a purse and I didn't need a tote.  I like it on other propel, just didn't like it as a daily bag for myself.


----------



## Azmi_lv

DE Neverfull

Alma BB in vernis or Alma BB in DE?? &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## pjhm

The Alma BB in DE is absolutely eye catching. The Las Vegas /Bellagio LV store had it out on the counter propped up so everyone could see it on display.
I am not of fan of Vernis because I do not favor patent leather, and that's what Vernis looks like to me.


----------



## Azmi_lv

pjhm said:


> The Alma BB in DE is absolutely eye catching. The Las Vegas /Bellagio LV store had it out on the counter propped up so everyone could see it on display.
> I am not of fan of Vernis because I do not favor patent leather, and that's what Vernis looks like to me.




Agree with u! I prefer the alma in DE! Its gorgeous in BB size. Am not sure about alma PM size . I find it too big. The BB is cute!


----------



## cap

Azmi_lv said:


> DE Neverfull
> 
> Alma BB in vernis or Alma BB in DE?? &#9786;&#65039;


 Alma BB in DE !
Epi Brea Quetsche or Azur Pochette NM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb in vernis!

Mono speedy b or azur speedy b?


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb in vernis!
> 
> Mono speedy b or azur speedy b?



Mono speedy b!


Black MC pochette or Epi pochette


----------



## Havanese 28

Epi pochette
Epi petite Noe or mono petite Noe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Epi pochette
> Epi petite Noe or mono petite Noe?



Epi petite now.....no vachetta to worry about although I love the look of the mono noe!

Vernis alma or vernis mirada?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi petite now.....no vachetta to worry about although I love the look of the mono noe!
> 
> Vernis alma or vernis mirada?



I love the mono Noe too.  It's the only lv bag I regret selling, as in I miss it.  Love epi too but can never choose a color.

Vernis Alma!


----------



## Qtvixen

Cerise alma bb or pomme alma bb


----------



## momof3boyz

Qtvixen said:


> Cerise alma bb or pomme alma bb


 Pomme Alma bb !
Montaigne MM Noir or Retiro PM old model ?


----------



## ivy1026

momof3boyz said:


> Pomme Alma bb !
> 
> Montaigne MM Noir or Retiro PM old model ?




Montaigne mm noir!

Mono luck it bracelet or quetsche keep it twice bracelet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ivy1026 said:


> Montaigne mm noir!
> 
> Mono luck it bracelet or quetsche keep it twice bracelet?



Luck it bracelet 

Vernis lockit or vernis alma pm?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Luck it bracelet
> 
> Vernis lockit or vernis alma pm?


Vernis Alma PM !
Montaigne MM Noir or New Estrela Noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Vernis Alma PM !
> Montaigne MM Noir or New Estrela Noir ?



New Estrela noir!

Retiro NM noir or classic retiro?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> New Estrela noir!
> 
> 
> 
> Retiro NM noir or classic retiro?




Retiro noir

Empreinte zippy coin in cerise or terre?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ivy1026 said:


> Retiro noir
> 
> Empreinte zippy coin in cerise or terre?



Empreinte zippy in cerise!!

Mono delightful or Azur Artsy?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte zippy in cerise!!
> 
> Mono delightful or Azur Artsy?


 Azur Artsy !
Mono Sarah wallet or Curieuse in Aurore ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Azur Artsy !
> Mono Sarah wallet or Curieuse in Aurore ?



I know no one will agree with me on this but I love my Sarah wallet!!!! I ended up selling my Empreinte secret wallet...

marylebone GM or Reggia?


----------



## expatwife

Reggia

Sofia Copola PM or Capucines MM?


----------



## Zabear

expatwife said:


> Reggia
> 
> Sofia Copola PM or Capucines MM?




SC PM!

Speedy 30 b in DE or artsy in DA?


----------



## jhonakamura0916

Speedy 30b de  

Pallas chain or pallas bag


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I know no one will agree with me on this but I love my Sarah wallet!!!! I ended up selling my Empreinte secret wallet...
> 
> marylebone GM or Reggia?


  Really ?  May I ask , why did you end up selling your Secret ? I am thinking of getting the Curieuse .


----------



## momof3boyz

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Speedy 30b de
> 
> Pallas chain or pallas bag


Pallas Chain !
Montaigne MM monogram or Retiro NM Noir ?


----------



## Havanese 28

Montaigne MM mono!
Venice DE or Babylone


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Montaigne MM mono!
> Venice DE or Babylone



Babylone

MC cosmetic pouch or mono cosmetic pouch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Really ?  May I ask , why did you end up selling your Secret ? I am thinking of getting the Curieuse .



Hi! I didn't like the zippy style and it just wasn't functional for me..I love the style of the Sarah much more.....I do like the style of the curieuse, it seems similar to the Sarah style....


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hi! I didn't like the zippy style and it just wasn't functional for me..I love the style of the Sarah much more.....I do like the style of the curieuse, it seems similar to the Sarah style....



Oh ok . I can see your point . I forgot that wallet zipped .   Yes , the curieuse is very similar to Sarah . I just worry about the LV embossing fading .? Compared to the canvas . I have seen some bags on here that you can barely see the LV 's any more . Such as shame because the empreinte is very pricey .


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Babylone
> 
> MC cosmetic pouch or mono cosmetic pouch?


Mono cosmetic pouch.  I think the classic patterns are so iconic in the slg's.  They pair so beautifully with all LV bags.  I have Curieuse wallet in Havane and my cosmetic pouch is DE.  They look lovely together.  


Alma BB in DE or Alma BB in mono?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Alma BB in DE  Only because I already have a Mono Alma 

MC Speedy or Watercolor Speedy?


----------



## Zabear

MC speedy

Artsy in DA or Bastille in empreinte cerise?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cerises Bastille

Empreinte artsy or Empreinte speedy?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Cerises Bastille
> 
> Empreinte artsy or Empreinte speedy?


 Empreinte Artsy !
Empreinte Montaigne Noir or New Estrela Noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Empreinte Artsy !
> Empreinte Montaigne Noir or New Estrela Noir ?



Empreinte Montaigne noir....

Mono Insolite wallet or mono Sarah wallet?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Mono Insolite wallet.

Trevi PM or Galliera PM?


----------



## LVMom07

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Mono Insolite wallet.
> 
> Trevi PM or Galliera PM?


 Trevi PM !!
Artsy Empreinte Dune or Montaigne Empreinte Aurore ?


----------



## ivy1026

LVMom07 said:


> Trevi PM !!
> 
> Artsy Empreinte Dune or Montaigne Empreinte Aurore ?




Artsy dune

Soft lockit pm or capucines  bb?


----------



## Havanese 28

Soft lockit pm
St Germain pochette or St. Germain pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

St Germain pochette 

Mono totally or DE totally?


----------



## Zabear

DE totally.

Alma BB in DE or vernis amarante?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vernis alma in amarante

Vernis key pouch or Empreinte key pouch?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Empreinte key pouch

Mono alma or Epi alma?


----------



## Pavla

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Empreinte key pouch
> 
> Mono alma or Epi alma?



Epi Alma

Soft Lockit PM Magnolia or SL Litchi?


----------



## LVMom07

Pavla said:


> Epi Alma
> 
> Soft Lockit PM Magnolia or SL Litchi?


 SL PM Magnolia !
Epi Brea Quetsche or Montaigne MM terre ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Montaigne MM Terre

Lumineuse pm Celeste or emp speedy noir?


----------



## Havanese 28

Lumi pm Celeste, both are beautiful but Celeste is a gorgeous color and beautiful black bags are much easier to find.  
Vernis cles in Amarante or zcp in Amarante vernis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> SL PM Magnolia !
> Epi Brea Quetsche or Montaigne MM terre ?



Difficult choice, both are beautiful bags!!

Montaigne mm terre!

DE cosmetic pouch or MC cosmetic pouch?


----------



## vintagefinds

MC cosmetic pouch (noir)

Reggia or Sully PM?


----------



## for3v3rz

Sully PM

Totally DE pm or Totally DA pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Totally DE pm

Monogram Sarah wallet or monogram Insolite wallet?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Monogram sarah (nm)
Vernis Cles amarante or zcp amarante vernis? ( Havanese28 question got skipped over


----------



## hart88hart

ZCP in amarante. 

Retiro NM in noir or Estela NM in noir?


----------



## ivy1026

hart88hart said:


> ZCP in amarante.
> 
> Retiro NM in noir or Estela NM in noir?




Retiro!

Soft lockit pm in cobalt blue or black?


----------



## momof3boyz

ivy1026 said:


> Retiro!
> 
> Soft lockit pm in cobalt blue or black?


 SL in black !
Epi Brea Dune or Retiro PM old model ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> SL in black !
> Epi Brea Dune or Retiro PM old model ?



Retiro pm 

Mono cles or mono mini pochette?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro pm
> 
> 
> 
> Mono cles or mono mini pochette?




Mono mini pochette!

Soft lockit in black or galet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ivy1026 said:


> Mono mini pochette!
> 
> Soft lockit in black or galet?



Soft lockit in black

Vernis alma pm or epi alma pm?


----------



## Rani

Epi Alma pm

Neverfull mm mono or Sully pm/mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sully mm

Mono delightful mm or mono artsy mm?


----------



## amrx87

Delightful!

Sc bb or alma bb


----------



## bccgal

So BB definitely.


----------



## Zabear

Empriente Bastille pm or mm?


----------



## MsCuppycake

Zabear said:


> Empriente Bastille pm or mm?




MM &#128150; 

Estrella in red or black &#128522;


----------



## llpalmtree

MsCuppycake said:


> MM &#128150;
> 
> Estrella in red or black &#128522;


Estrella in black

Marylebone pm or de neverfull mm


----------



## Rani

De Neverfull mm

De Totally pm or de Neverfull pm?


----------



## LVMom07

Rani said:


> De Neverfull mm
> 
> De Totally pm or de Neverfull pm?


 DE Totally PM .
Montaigne MM noir or Retiro NM black ?


----------



## hart88hart

LVMom07 said:


> DE Totally PM .
> Montaigne MM noir or Retiro NM black ?



Montaigne MM Noir!  
FYI I went into LV yesterday to see the new Retiro and while I did like it, it just felt too large for my needs.  It was a very long strap even on the shortest length and I just grabbed the new Rainbow Noir bandeau instead!  I am waiting to see the new Empreinte Bagatelle coming out Feb. 1st instead or jumping on the Retiro.  I'm anxious to see it IRL and compare to the Babylone already available!

Babylone Noir or Bagatelle in Noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hart88hart said:


> Montaigne MM Noir!
> FYI I went into LV yesterday to see the new Retiro and while I did like it, it just felt too large for my needs.  It was a very long strap even on the shortest length and I just grabbed the new Rainbow Noir bandeau instead!  I am waiting to see the new Empreinte Bagatelle coming out Feb. 1st instead or jumping on the Retiro.  I'm anxious to see it IRL and compare to the Babylone already available!
> 
> Babylone Noir or Bagatelle in Noir?



I have the NM retiro on my list to check out....I hope it's not bigger than the old model.....

Bagatelle in noir

Mahina stellar or mahina babylone?


----------



## Havanese 28

Mono Delightful nm
DE Delightful nm or Reggia?


----------



## LVMom07

Havanese 28 said:


> Mono Delightful nm
> DE Delightful nm or Reggia?


 Reggia !
DE Alma PM or Epi Brea Quetsche  MM ?


----------



## psulion08

Epi brea! 

Estrela or Keepall?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Keepall.

Deauville or Carryall?


----------



## momof3boyz

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Keepall.
> 
> Deauville or Carryall?


 Carryall !
DE Alma PM or Montaigne MM noir ?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Alma PM.

Mono eva or mono pochette?


----------



## LVMom07

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Alma PM.
> 
> Mono eva or mono pochette?


 Mono Pochette !
Curieuse wallet Aurore or Sarah Monogram ?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Sarah Monogram.

Belmont DE or Artsy Mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Artsy mono

Mono delightful or new azur delightful?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Nevermind too late


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Artsy mono
> 
> Mono delightful or new azur delightful?



Mono delightful 

Marylebone or Portobello?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Portobello.

Epi Passy or Epi Noe?


----------



## cap

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Portobello.
> 
> Epi Passy or Epi Noe?


 Epi Noe .
Alma Pm Damier or Montaigne MM Noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

cap said:


> Epi Noe .
> Alma Pm Damier or Montaigne MM Noir ?



DE alma pm

Empreinte Lumi or Empreinte Bastille?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE alma pm
> 
> Empreinte Lumi or Empreinte Bastille?


 Empreinte Lumi !
Speedy b 30 DE or Montaigne MM monogram ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Empreinte Lumi !
> Speedy b 30 DE or Montaigne MM monogram ?



DE speedy b

NM retiro or NM Estrela?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE speedy b
> 
> 
> 
> NM retiro or NM Estrela?




Retiro!

Soft lockit pm or lockme pm?


----------



## momof3boyz

ivy1026 said:


> Retiro!
> 
> Soft lockit pm or lockme pm?


 Soft Lockit !
Marais Galet or Montaigne MM Terre ?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Montaingne MM Terre.

Cerise speedy or Stephen Sprouse grafitti speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cerises speedy

MC speedy or Kusama speedy?


----------



## Altermatt5

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Cerises speedy
> 
> MC speedy or Kusama speedy?



MC



Monogram Tuileries or Totally MM


----------



## momof3boyz

Altermatt5 said:


> MC
> 
> 
> 
> Monogram Tuileries or Totally MM


 Totally MM .
Montaigne MM noir or Terre ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Totally MM .
> Montaigne MM noir or Terre ?



Terre!!!!

Totally MM in DE or Totally MM Azur?


----------



## momof3boyz

Altermatt5 said:


> MC
> 
> 
> 
> Monogram Tuileries or Totally MM


 Totally MM .
Montaigne MM noir or Terre ?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Terre!!!!
> 
> Totally MM in DE or Totally MM Azur?


 Totally MM in DE !
Alma bb Epi Electric or Artsy empreinte Noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Totally MM in DE !
> Alma bb Epi Electric or Artsy empreinte Noir ?



Artsy Empreinte noir..

NF MM azur or speedy b azur?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Speedy B.

Mono NF GM or Mono Speedy 40?


----------



## LVMom07

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Speedy B.
> 
> Mono NF GM or Mono Speedy 40?


 Mono NF GM !
Retiro NM or Speedy b 30 DE ?


----------



## hart88hart

Retiro NM!

Emp Bastille Cerise or Emp Bagatelle Dune?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I didn't know they came out with an Empreinte bagatelle in dune,, so I'm not sure what it looks like so I'll have to go with bastille.....

Mono favorite mm or vernis alma bb?


----------



## Jing77

vernis alma bb!

mono NF MM or mono totally MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono totally mm

Empreinte artsy or Azur artsy?


----------



## Clauddy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono totally mm
> 
> Empreinte artsy or Azur artsy?




Empreinte Artsy.


Turenne MM or Speedy b 35 Monogram?


----------



## sunrisebrew

hart88hart said:


> Retiro NM!
> 
> Emp Bastille Cerise or Emp Bagatelle Dune?



Emp Bagatelle Dune


----------



## sunrisebrew

hart88hart said:


> Retiro NM!
> 
> Emp Bastille Cerise or Emp Bagatelle Dune?



Emp Bagatelle Dune

Emp Bagatelle Dune or Black


----------



## LVMom07

nordygal said:


> LV Petite Malle in Cruise Black or Monogram?


Monogram.
Alma PM DE or Trevi PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Monogram.
> Alma PM DE or Trevi PM ?



Trevi pm!!

Empreinte artsy or empreinte Lumi?


----------



## lvgoddess

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Trevi pm!!
> 
> Empreinte artsy or empreinte Lumi?



Empreinte Artsy&#128516;

Monogram Totally or monogram tivoli?


----------



## LVMom07

lvgoddess said:


> Empreinte Artsy&#128516;
> 
> Monogram Totally or monogram tivoli?


 Monogram Tivoli .
Alma PM DE or Speedy b 30 DE ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Monogram Tivoli .
> Alma PM DE or Speedy b 30 DE ?



DE speedy b!

Vernis alma pm or vernis brea mm?


----------



## LovleyLV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE speedy b!
> 
> Vernis alma pm or vernis brea mm?



Vernis Brea MM

Azur Artsy or Azur Riviera?


----------



## LVMom07

LovleyLV said:


> Vernis Brea MM
> 
> Azur Artsy or Azur Riviera?


 Azur Artsy .
Montaigne MM monogram or Retiro NM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LovleyLV said:


> Vernis Brea MM
> 
> Azur Artsy or Azur Riviera?



Azur artsy!

Vernis brea amarante or grand blue?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Azur artsy!
> 
> Vernis brea amarante or grand blue?


 Amarante ! 
Speedy b 30 DE or Montaigne MM Terre ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Amarante !
> Speedy b 30 DE or Montaigne MM Terre ?



Montaigne mm terre!!

Mono cosmetic pouch or vernis cosmetic pouch?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne mm terre!!
> 
> Mono cosmetic pouch or vernis cosmetic pouch?


Monogram !
Monogram Montaigne MM or Retiro NM ?


----------



## alexisarcher7

momof3boyz said:


> Monogram !
> Monogram Montaigne MM or Retiro NM ?


Monogram Montaigne MM

Totally MM in Monogram or Speedy Empreinte 30 in black


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

alexisarcher7 said:


> Monogram Montaigne MM
> 
> Totally MM in Monogram or Speedy Empreinte 30 in black



LVoe both bags, hard to choose!

If I had to pick,  Empreinte speedy black 

Montaigne mm or capucines mm ?


----------



## lvgoddess

LVlvoe_bug said:


> LVoe both bags, hard to choose!
> 
> If I had to pick,  Empreinte speedy black
> 
> Montaigne mm or capucines mm ?



Capucine mm

Speedy 35 de or speedy 35 monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lvgoddess said:


> Capucine mm
> 
> Speedy 35 de or speedy 35 monogram



Mono speedy

Vernis brea grand blue or amarante?


----------



## momof3boyz

lvgoddess said:


> Capucine mm
> 
> Speedy 35 de or speedy 35 monogram


 Speedy 35 DE !
Montaigne MM monogram or Retiro PM old model ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy 35 DE !
> Montaigne MM monogram or Retiro PM old model ?


Classic retiro pm!

Vernis brea grand blue or amarante?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Classic retiro pm!
> 
> Vernis brea grand blue or amarante?


Amarante !
Montaigne MM monogram or speedy b DE 30 ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Amarante !
> Montaigne MM monogram or speedy b DE 30 ?



DE speedy b!!

Vernis alma grand bleu or Vernis brea grand bleu?


----------



## poshmommy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE speedy b!!
> 
> Vernis alma grand bleu or Vernis brea grand bleu?



Vernis alma grand bleu


Blue soft lockit pm or SC speedy bb in rose lichi....or both!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

poshmommy said:


> Vernis alma grand bleu
> 
> 
> Blue soft lockit pm or SC speedy bb in rose lichi....or both!



Sc speedy bb in rose lichi


Mon mono NF or mon mono speedy?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sc speedy bb in rose lichi
> 
> 
> Mon mono NF or mon mono speedy?




Mon mono neverfull 

Alma PM in Epi Fuchsia or Vernis Pomme D'amour?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Mon mono neverfull
> 
> Alma PM in Epi Fuchsia or Vernis Pomme D'amour?



Vernis alma pomme!!

Vernis lockit or vernis alma?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis alma pomme!!
> 
> 
> 
> Vernis lockit or vernis alma?




Vernis alma!!

Soft lockit pm in black or griotte?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ivy1026 said:


> Vernis alma!!
> 
> Soft lockit pm in black or griotte?



Soft lockit in griotte!!

Vernis brea in grand bleu or vernis brea in rouge fauviste?


----------



## cap

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Soft lockit in griotte!!
> 
> Vernis brea in grand bleu or vernis brea in rouge fauviste?


 Rouge Fauviste !
Speedy b 30 Monogram or Montaigne MM monogram ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

cap said:


> Rouge Fauviste !
> Speedy b 30 Monogram or Montaigne MM monogram ?



The only con for me on the Montaigne is it does not have a zipper top but I still think it's a gorgeous bag....
Montaigne MM

mono totally MM or DE totally MM?


----------



## Lady.B

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The only con for me on the Montaigne is it does not have a zipper top but I still think it's a gorgeous bag....
> Montaigne MM
> 
> mono totally MM or DE totally MM?



Such a tough one! But I think I'd prefer a Totally MM in DE atm 


Regular Speedy or Speedy B?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lady.B said:


> Such a tough one! But I think I'd prefer a Totally MM in DE atm
> 
> 
> Regular Speedy or Speedy B?



Speedy b!!

Speedy b mono or speedy b Empreinte?


----------



## Lady.B

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy b!!
> 
> Speedy b mono or speedy b Empreinte?



I don't have a speedy (yet), but the Empreinte is so beautiful  So I'll go for Speedy b Empreinte.


Mini pochette or Pochette NM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lady.B said:


> I don't have a speedy (yet), but the Empreinte is so beautiful  So I'll go for Speedy b Empreinte.
> 
> 
> Mini pochette or Pochette NM?



Mini pochette!

DE alma or DE Trevi?


----------



## AussieSummer

DE Alma hands down!

Brea Epi Electric or (Speedy B + Neverfull)


----------



## LVMom07

AussieSummer said:


> DE Alma hands down!
> 
> Brea Epi Electric or (Speedy B + Neverfull)


Speedy b + NF .  Just tried Brea on this week and did not like it at all on the shoulder . 
Speedy b DE 30 or Alma PM DE ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Speedy b + NF .  Just tried Brea on this week and did not like it at all on the shoulder .
> Speedy b DE 30 or Alma PM DE ?



DE Speedy b

Reggia or marylebone?


----------



## mimiash

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE Speedy b
> 
> Reggia or marylebone?


Marylelone


Pallas BB or Turenne MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mimiash said:


> Marylelone
> 
> 
> Pallas BB or Turenne MM?



Turenne mm!

Azur artsy or azur NF?


----------



## mimiash

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Turenne mm!
> 
> Azur artsy or azur NF?


Azur artsy!

Eva or Favorite PM?


----------



## LVMom07

mimiash said:


> Azur artsy!
> 
> Eva or Favorite PM?


 Favorite PM !
Retiro PM old model or Speedy b monogram 30 ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Favorite PM !
> Retiro PM old model or Speedy b monogram 30 ?



Mono speedy b!

Vernis brea or epi electric brea?


----------



## Francis T

Vernis brea

Speedy 25 B in Azur or mono


----------



## AussieSummer

Speedy 25 B Mono!

Alma PM Vernis or Speedy B 30 DE?


----------



## Arlene619

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Turenne mm!
> 
> Azur artsy or azur NF?



Azur Artsy &#128522; Alma BB in vernis or epi?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Arlene619 said:


> Azur Artsy &#128522; Alma BB in vernis or epi?



Alma bb in vernis!!

Empreinte bastille or Empreinte Lumi?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb in vernis!!
> 
> Empreinte bastille or Empreinte Lumi?



Lumi!

hmm..

Traditional Speedy 30 Mono or the Speedy 30 NM


----------



## LVk8

I'm a traditionalist!

Vernis Brea or Epi Brea?


----------



## MsInternational

Epi Brea

Multicolore white or monogram Speedy 30?


----------



## momof3boyz

MsInternational said:


> Epi Brea
> 
> Multicolore white or monogram Speedy 30?


Monogram speedy 30 !
Montaigne MM monogram or Speedy b DE 30 ?


----------



## Havanese 28

momof3boyz said:


> Monogram speedy 30 !
> Montaigne MM monogram or Speedy b DE 30 ?


Montaigne MM Mono!  
Delightful nm in DE or Reggia?


----------



## AussieSummer

Havanese 28 said:


> Montaigne MM Mono!
> Delightful nm in DE or Reggia?



Delightful NM DE!

Epi Brea Ivory or Alma PM (w strap)?


----------



## Havanese 28

AussieSummer said:


> Delightful NM DE!
> 
> Epi Brea Ivory or Alma PM (w strap)?



Alma pm with strap
Alma bb in DE or hoxton pm?


----------



## k5ml3k

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma pm with strap
> 
> Alma bb in DE or hoxton pm?




Hoxton PM

Alma BB or PM in Vernis pomme D'amour or Epi fuchsia? 2 part question, thank you!


----------



## Havanese 28

k5ml3k said:


> Hoxton PM
> 
> Alma BB or PM in Vernis pomme D'amour or Epi fuchsia? 2 part question, thank you!



Alma BB in Pomme!  This bag is positively gorgeous!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Azur Siracusa pm or azur Eva?


----------



## TifflovesLV

Azur Eva

Metis mono or Artsy DE (being released in the spring)?


----------



## Zabear

Artsy DE! Can't wait to see this!

Zippy coin purse in empreinte or vernis? Cerise or noir?


----------



## montana_patina

MsInternational said:


> Epi Brea
> 
> Multicolore white or monogram Speedy 30?




Multicolore White, as there may not be too many more of those made!

Mon Monogram Neverfull MM or Mon Monogram Speedy 30 Bandouliere?


----------



## Havanese 28

Mon monogram neverfull 
Zippy coin purse in Amarante vernis or zcp in de?


----------



## jamcl31

Havanese 28 said:


> Mon monogram neverfull
> Zippy coin purse in Amarante vernis or zcp in de?




ZCP in de, only because the vernis would be too flashy for a coin purse ) 

Epi Alma or DE Neverfull?


----------



## Almond_Joy

Epi Alma! 


Empreinte Bastille PM or Empreinte St Germain PM?


----------



## Havanese 28

jamcl31 said:


> ZCP in de, only because the vernis would be too flashy for a coin purse )
> 
> Epi Alma or DE Neverfull?



Epi Alma!
Vernis cles in Amarante or empreiente cles in dune?


----------



## Zabear

Havanese 28 said:


> Epi Alma!
> 
> Vernis cles in Amarante or empreiente cles in dune?




Empreinte cles in dune!

Zippy coin purse in empreinte or vernis? Cerise or noir?


----------



## Havanese 28

Zabear said:


> Empreinte cles in dune!
> 
> Zippy coin purse in empreinte or vernis? Cerise or noir?



Zcp in vernis, cerise!


----------



## Havanese 28

Zabear said:


> Empreinte cles in dune!
> 
> Zippy coin purse in empreinte or vernis? Cerise or noir?



Zcp in vernis!  Cerise!
Agenda p.m. In vernis or damier ebene?


----------



## meg_in_blue

Agenda PM in vernis

Keepall 45 in Epi or Keepall 45 in DE?


----------



## momof3boyz

meg_in_blue said:


> Agenda PM in vernis
> 
> Keepall 45 in Epi or Keepall 45 in DE?


Keepall 45 in DE !
Alma pm DE or speedy b 30 DE ?


----------



## Almond_Joy

momof3boyz said:


> Keepall 45 in DE !
> Alma pm DE or speedy b 30 DE ?



Speedy B 30!


Empreinte Bastille PM or Empreinte St Germain PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte bastille

Mono pochette metis or DE Bloomsbury pm?


----------



## viewwing

Mono pochette Metis! 
DE pochette nm or epi magnolia pochette?


----------



## k5ml3k

viewwing said:


> Mono pochette Metis!
> DE pochette nm or epi magnolia pochette?




Epi pochette in magnolia

Alma PM or BB in pomme D'amour?


----------



## momof3boyz

k5ml3k said:


> Epi pochette in magnolia
> 
> Alma PM or BB in pomme D'amour?


 BB !
Pallas Noir or Montaigne MM monogram ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> BB !
> Pallas Noir or Montaigne MM monogram ?



Montaigne mm mono ....only because I have the Pallas and it can be slouchy and the Montaigne is more structured.

Empreinte metis or mono metis?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne mm mono ....only because I have the Pallas and it can be slouchy and the Montaigne is more structured.
> 
> Empreinte metis or mono metis?



empreinte metis!

soft lockit pm in griotte or outremer?


----------



## atlgirl

ivy1026 said:


> empreinte metis!
> 
> soft lockit pm in griotte or outremer?


SL outremer

Artsy noir or Pallas rose litchi?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

atlgirl said:


> SL outremer
> 
> Artsy noir or Pallas rose litchi?



Pallas rose litchi!

Vernis alma pm or vernis alma bb?


----------



## AussieSummer

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas rose litchi!
> 
> Vernis alma pm or vernis alma bb?



Vernis Alma PM!

Alma PM Epi or Alma PM Vernis?


----------



## LVMom07

AussieSummer said:


> Vernis Alma PM!
> 
> Alma PM Epi or Alma PM Vernis?


 Vernis !
Speedy b DE or Greenwich ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Vernis !
> Speedy b DE or Greenwich ?



Definitely the speedy b DE..had the Greenwich and sold it!

Mono cles or mono cosmetic pouch?


----------



## Purseaholic6

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Definitely the speedy b DE..had the Greenwich and sold it!
> 
> 
> 
> Mono cles or mono cosmetic pouch?




mono cles

neverfull monogram or neverfull mon mon?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Purseaholic6 said:


> mono cles
> 
> neverfull monogram or neverfull mon mon?



Mon mono NF

Mono artsy mm or mono delightful mm?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono NF
> 
> Mono artsy mm or mono delightful mm?


 Mono Delightful .
Speedy b DE or Mon mono speedy b ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Mono Delightful .
> Speedy b DE or Mon mono speedy b ?



Mon mono speedy b

De speedy b or Bloomsbury pm?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono speedy b
> 
> 
> 
> De speedy b or Bloomsbury pm?




DE speedy B!

Mine is a 2-part question...I want an Alma PM and BB in fuchsia and pomme d'amour. So my question is, between the 2 colors which would you get in the PM and BB size? Thanks!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> DE speedy B!
> 
> Mine is a 2-part question...I want an Alma PM and BB in fuchsia and pomme d'amour. So my question is, between the 2 colors which would you get in the PM and BB size? Thanks!



I think it depends on how you want to use these bags....the pomme in pm maybe too dressy for every day use..epi pm might be better for every day and pomme bb for special occasions/events...I have the pomme in bb and amarante and rouge fauviste in pm...maybe someone in the vernis alma section could answer if they use their pomme pm as an every day bag...

Mono metis or mono artsy??


----------



## justmani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think it depends on how you want to use these bags....the pomme in pm maybe too dressy for every day use..epi pm might be better for every day and pomme bb for special occasions/events...I have the pomme in bb and amarante and rouge fauviste in pm...maybe someone in the vernis alma section could answer if they use their pomme pm as an every day bag...
> 
> Mono metis or mono artsy??



Mono Artsy!!

Black Multicolor Monogram cosmetic pouch or cerise empreinte cles?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

justmani said:


> Mono Artsy!!
> 
> Black Multicolor Monogram cosmetic pouch or cerise empreinte cles?



Black MC cosmetic pouch

Mono metis or balenciaga city ? ( I know, not LV but trying to decide, thanks!)


----------



## ostatgs

Mono Metis. Love that bag! 


Retiro NM in Noir or Mon Monogram Neverfull MM


----------



## LVMom07

ostatgs said:


> Mono Metis. Love that bag!
> 
> 
> Retiro NM in Noir or Mon Monogram Neverfull MM


 Mon monogram NF !
Speedy b DE 30  or Alma DE PM ?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVMom07 said:


> Mon monogram NF !
> Speedy b DE 30  or Alma DE PM ?


Alma DE pm!
Alma bb in DE or Alma pm in DE?


----------



## Elicia

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma DE pm!
> Alma bb in DE or Alma pm in DE?



I like the PM in DE 

Mono Empreinte Aurore Artsy or Mono Aurore Olympe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Elicia said:


> I like the PM in DE
> 
> Mono Empreinte Aurore Artsy or Mono Aurore Olympe?



Empreinte aurore artsy! Tried the olympe and returned it..it is a gorgeous bag though!

Mono metis or mono sully mm?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte aurore artsy! Tried the olympe and returned it..it is a gorgeous bag though!
> 
> Mono metis or mono sully mm?


Mono Metis !
Monogram Montaigne or Speedy b monogram ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Mono Metis !
> Monogram Montaigne or Speedy b monogram ?



I think I'm the only one who may not like their metis anymore!

Mono speedy b!

Mono artsy or Empreinte artsy?


----------



## darlinga

Montaigne! Love that bag!

Vernis key cles or empreinte key cles?


----------



## momof3boyz

darlinga said:


> Montaigne! Love that bag!
> 
> Vernis key cles or empreinte key cles?


  Empreinte key cles ! unless its in the new Rose litchi color ?
Alma bb Epi electric or Alma PM epi electric ?


----------



## Havanese 28

Alma bb in epi electric!  I think you'd use it a whole lot more!  
Delightful nm DE or Montaigne , mono?


----------



## k5ml3k

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma bb in epi electric!  I think you'd use it a whole lot more!
> Delightful nm DE or Montaigne , mono?




Montaigne mono

Alma BB in Epi fuchsia or Vernis Pomme d'amour?


----------



## Havanese 28

k5ml3k said:


> Montaigne mono
> 
> Alma BB in Epi fuchsia or Vernis Pomme d'amour?


Alma bb in Pomme!  Though both are beautiful.  I think Pomme is all year round, but not sure I'd carry Fuschia epi in Fall or Winter.  Just me though...
Agenda pm in DE or Vernis?


----------



## k5ml3k

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma bb in Pomme!  Though both are beautiful.  I think Pomme is all year round, but not sure I'd carry Fuschia epi in Fall or Winter.  Just me though...
> Agenda pm in DE or Vernis?




Agenda PM in DE

Alma PM in epi fuchsia or vernis pomme damour?


----------



## haleyhaleyhal

k5ml3k said:


> Agenda PM in DE
> 
> Alma PM in epi fuchsia or vernis pomme damour?



Alma PM in Epi Fuchsia! The vernis is beautiful but not as versatile (for everyday) imo

Pochette in DE or Cosmetic Pouch in Noir Multicolore?


----------



## momof3boyz

haleyhaleyhal said:


> Alma PM in Epi Fuchsia! The vernis is beautiful but not as versatile (for everyday) imo
> 
> Pochette in DE or Cosmetic Pouch in Noir Multicolore?


 Pochette in DE !!!!  Love the DE line way more than the MC . 
Delightful NM DE or Speedy b DE 30 ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Pochette in DE !!!!  Love the DE line way more than the MC .
> Delightful NM DE or Speedy b DE 30 ?



DE speedy b!!

Mono metis or Empreinte metis?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE speedy b!!
> 
> Mono metis or Empreinte metis?


Mono Metis.  Very pretty bag in mono.  I'd choose a different style in empreiente.
Montaigne MM moon or empreiente?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Mono Metis.  Very pretty bag in mono.  I'd choose a different style in empreiente.
> Montaigne MM moon or empreiente?



Empreinte Montaigne mm....for some reason like it better in the Empreinte print...

Vernis Alma bb in amarante or pomme?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte Montaigne mm....for some reason like it better in the Empreinte print...
> 
> Vernis Alma bb in amarante or pomme?


Vernis Alma bb in Amarante!  I'm partial though, since I recently purchased this.  
Delightful nm DE or Alma pm in DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Vernis Alma bb in Amarante!  I'm partial though, since I recently purchased this.
> Delightful nm DE or Alma pm in DE?



Since I have both (delightful in mono though) I use my de alma more...maybe when the weather gets better, I'll use the delightful more.....

Pallas in aurore or havane?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Since I have both (delightful in mono though) I use my de alma more...maybe when the weather gets better, I'll use the delightful more.....
> 
> Pallas in aurore or havane?


Pallas in Havane, it's such a rich, warm neutral and nicely complements.  I'm not a fan of a contrast with such a completely different, stronger color.  I love Aurore as a stand alone though ( ie. empreiente Speedy).
alma pm in DE or Alma MM in DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Pallas in Havane, it's such a rich, warm neutral and nicely complements.  I'm not a fan of a contrast with such a completely different, stronger color.  I love Aurore as a stand alone though ( ie. empreiente Speedy).
> alma pm in DE or Alma MM in DE?



I have it in aurore! I bought it when it was first released...I really do like the Havane color, I have it in the chain Pallas....

De alma pm.....the mm is a huge bag, at least for me...

De speedy b or bloomie pm?


----------



## toujours*chic

Havanese 28 said:


> Pallas in Havane, it's such a rich, warm neutral and nicely complements.  I'm not a fan of a contrast with such a completely different, stronger color.  I love Aurore as a stand alone though ( ie. empreiente Speedy).
> alma pm in DE or Alma MM in DE?




alma PM DE


NF GM in DE or NF GM in DA


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

toujours*chic said:


> alma PM DE
> 
> 
> NF GM in DE or NF GM in DA



GM NF in DE!!!

DE speedy b or Bloomie pm?


----------



## saenzio

LVlvoe_bug said:


> GM NF in DE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> DE speedy b or Bloomie pm?




Speedy B DE

Empreinte Montaigne BB or Epi Alma BB?


----------



## Shekinah

Code:
	






saenzio said:


> Speedy B DE
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne BB or Epi Alma BB?



Empreinte Montaigne BB



Trevi PM DE or Hampstead MM DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

saenzio said:


> Speedy B DE
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne BB or Epi Alma BB?



Empreinte Montaigne bb!!

Mono metis or Pallas?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have it in aurore! I bought it when it was first released...I really do like the Havane color, I have it in the chain Pallas....
> 
> De alma pm.....the mm is a huge bag, at least for me...
> 
> De speedy b or bloomie pm?


I think empreiente Speedy is gorgeous in Aurore!  I also love Pallas chain in Havane.  I have Curieuse wallet in Havane.  It is a nice color!


----------



## Havanese 28

Havanese 28 said:


> I think empreiente Speedy is gorgeous in Aurore!  I also love Pallas chain in Havane.  I have Curieuse wallet in Havane.  It is a nice color!


Bloomie pm!  
Alma bb in DE or Hoxton pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Bloomie pm!
> Alma bb in DE or Hoxton pm?



Definitely de alma bb!!!

Mono totally mm or mono sully mm?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Definitely de alma bb!!!
> 
> Mono totally mm or mono sully mm?


Mono Totally MM
Fascinante in Earth or Pallas chain in Havane?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Mono Totally MM
> Fascinante in Earth or Pallas chain in Havane?



Pallas chain in Havane!!

DE Westminster GM or DE Evora MM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas chain in Havane!!
> 
> DE Westminster GM or DE Evora MM?



DE Evora MM ( although I just scored the Westminster GM in like new condition 
I want the Evora MM DE too) 

Lumineuse Celeste or speedy emp 30 noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> DE Evora MM ( although I just scored the Westminster GM in like new condition
> I want the Evora MM DE too)
> 
> Lumineuse Celeste or speedy emp 30 noir?



Congrats on the Westie, it's a wonderful bag! I LVoe mine although I LVoe my evora too...I don't think I could pick between the two...

I can't pick b/w these two either, so both!

Westminster GM or Portobello GM?


----------



## PurseLover85

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Congrats on the Westie, it's a wonderful bag! I LVoe mine although I LVoe my evora too...I don't think I could pick between the two...
> 
> I can't pick b/w these two either, so both!
> 
> Westminster GM or Portobello GM?


Portobello GM for sure!   It's on my list..

First I wand to get one of these ones:

Milla Clutch in Azur or Mini Pochette in Azur?


----------



## Havanese 28

PurseLover85 said:


> Portobello GM for sure!   It's on my list..
> 
> First I wand to get one of these ones:
> 
> Milla Clutch in Azur or Mini Pochette in Azur?


Milla clutch in Azure
Facets charm or tapage charm for use on damier ebene bags


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Milla clutch in Azure
> Facets charm or tapage charm for use on damier ebene bags



I had the Tapage charm and sold it....have the facette charm and love it!

Mono milla or MC milla?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I had the Tapage charm and sold it....have the facette charm and love it!
> 
> Mono milla or MC milla?


mono Milla
Alma bb mono or Alma bb DE?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> mono Milla
> Alma bb mono or Alma bb DE?


Alma bb  DE !
Insolence charm in brown or Mosaique charm in blue and purple ?  This is for a speedy b DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Alma bb  DE !
> Insolence charm in brown or Mosaique charm in blue and purple ?  This is for a speedy b DE



I think the Insolite would look really pretty on the de speedy b......

Portobello GM or evora mm?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think the Insolite would look really pretty on the de speedy b......
> 
> Portobello GM or evora mm?


Evora MM!  Saw a woman with this bag at a Bistro last wknd and it looked fabulous!  Love this bag!  
Alma pm in DE or Pochette Metis?


----------



## Qtvixen

Alma pm in DE!
Alma bb in Rose Indian or Magnolia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Qtvixen said:


> Alma pm in DE!
> Alma bb in Rose Indian or Magnolia?



Rose indien

Mahina stellar or Empreinte Lumi?


----------



## Havanese 28

Mahina Stellar
Empreiente Speedy 25 or empreiente Speedy 30?


----------



## thanks sixx

Empreiente Speedy 30!


Vintage Epi mandarin Speedy 30  or Speedy 30 DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi mandarin speedy

Epi brea or epi alma?


----------



## thanks sixx

Epi mandarin Speedy 30!  Does anyone see a pattern here?
Please private message me if you know of one for sale!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi brea or epi alma?


----------



## midnitee

Havanese 28 said:


> Evora MM!  Saw a woman with this bag at a Bistro last wknd and it looked fabulous!  Love this bag!
> Alma pm in DE or Pochette Metis?




Pochette Metis!

Turenne pm or Reggia?


----------



## midnitee

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi brea or epi alma?




Epi alma!

Turenne pm or Reggia?


----------



## atlgirl

Turenne pm!

Noir Artsy or Galet Soft Lockit?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Noir artsy

DE speedy or DE speedy b?


----------



## midnitee

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Noir artsy
> 
> DE speedy or DE speedy b?




DE speedy b!

Empreinte Montaigne mm or empreinte speedyb 25?


----------



## LvoemyLV

midnitee said:


> DE speedy b!
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne mm or empreinte speedyb 25?




Empreinte Speedy b 25!!

Mono metis hobo or new delightful mm in DE?


----------



## LVMom07

LvoemyLV said:


> Empreinte Speedy b 25!!
> 
> Mono metis hobo or new delightful mm in DE?


 Mono Metis hobo !
Montaigne MM monogram or Pochette Metis ?


----------



## CornishMon

LVMom07 said:


> Mono Metis hobo !
> 
> Montaigne MM monogram or Pochette Metis ?




Montaigne

Delightful NM MM DA or Retiro NM Nior


----------



## LVMom07

CornishMon said:


> Montaigne
> 
> Delightful NM MM DA or Retiro NM Nior


 Retiro NM Noir .
Alma PM DE or Montaigne MM monogram ?


----------



## atlgirl

LVMom07 said:


> Retiro NM Noir .
> Alma PM DE or Montaigne MM monogram ?



Montaigne MM mono!

Artsy noir or Bagatelle noir?


----------



## KOS

Artsy Noir!!!

Retiro NM in Noir or Mon Monogram Speedy B 30 ?


----------



## toujours*chic

KOS said:


> Artsy Noir!!!
> 
> Retiro NM in Noir or Mon Monogram Speedy B 30 ?




mon monogram speedy b30


Delightful NM MM in DA or Noe in DA


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Delightful NM MM in DA

Mon mono NF or ikat NF?


----------



## flowersinmymind

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Delightful NM MM in DA
> 
> Mon mono NF or ikat NF?




Ikat )


Turenne MM or Totally MM Mono


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

flowersinmymind said:


> Ikat )
> 
> 
> Turenne MM or Totally MM Mono



Turenne MM!

Mono metis or Palermo pm?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Turenne MM!
> 
> Mono metis or Palermo pm?


 Mono Metis !
Pochette Metis or speedy b Monogram 30 ?


----------



## AussieSummer

LVMom07 said:


> Mono Metis !
> Pochette Metis or speedy b Monogram 30 ?



Speedy b Monogram 30


----------



## Missk8y

Alma Pm Vernis Dune or Epi Magnolia?


----------



## autumnbubble

Epi speedy's in the current rainbow of colors T_T


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi magnolia!

Mono alma pm or mono speedy?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi magnolia!
> 
> Mono alma pm or mono speedy?



Mono speedy!

Artsy Noir or Soft Lockit Noir?


----------



## momof3boyz

atlgirl said:


> Mono speedy!
> 
> Artsy Noir or Soft Lockit Noir?


 Soft Lockit Noir !
Pochette Metis or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Soft Lockit Noir !
> Pochette Metis or Monogram Montaigne MM ?



Pochette metis!

Vernis alma bb or epi alma bb?


----------



## pursegal22

Vernis alma bb!!

Speedy 35 bandouliere DE or NM Delightful MM


----------



## pursegal22

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis!
> 
> Vernis alma bb or epi alma bb?



Vernis alma bb!!

Speedy 35 bandouliere DE or NM a Delightful MM


----------



## momof3boyz

pursegal22 said:


> Vernis alma bb!!
> 
> Speedy 35 bandouliere DE or NM a Delightful MM


 Speedy b DE !!!
Pochette Metis or Alma PM DE ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy b DE !!!
> Pochette Metis or Alma PM DE ?



Pochette metis

Metis or Pallas?


----------



## queenlobo26

Metis

DE Sarah wallet or Mono Emilie wallet


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

DE Sarah Wallet
Mono Zippy compact wallet or Emp curieuse compact wallet


----------



## Louisgyal37

Mono zippy compact( curieuse compact is too bloody small for me   )
DE Eva or bloomsbury pm?


----------



## LVMom07

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono zippy compact( curieuse compact is too bloody small for me   )
> DE Eva or bloomsbury pm?


 Bloomsbury Pm !
Metis or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Montaigne MM
Westminster GM or Marylebone GM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Westminster GM..have this bag and LVoe it!

Metis or NM retiro in noir?


----------



## jyusuke

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Westminster GM..have this bag and LVoe it!
> 
> Metis or NM retiro in noir?


Metis.

Epi Brea or empreinte Montaigne?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jyusuke said:


> Metis.
> 
> Epi Brea or empreinte Montaigne?



Empreinte montaigne

Mono cosmetic pouch or DE cosmetic pouch?


----------



## MoiraKelly

Epi Brea.

Speedy 30 Empreinte or Petit Noe Epi?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy 

Mono cosmetic pouch or DE cosmetic pouch?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy
> 
> Mono cosmetic pouch or DE cosmetic pouch?


I have DE and love it.  I really love how nice it looks in my other designer bags too.
Agenda pm in DE or mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> I have DE and love it.  I really love how nice it looks in my other designer bags too.
> Agenda pm in DE or mono?



Agenda pm in mono...I have the mono cosmetic pouch...

DE Bloomsbury or pochette metis?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Agenda pm in mono...I have the mono cosmetic pouch...
> 
> DE Bloomsbury or pochette metis?



Tough one, Pochette Metis!

Soft lockit galet or Soft lockit noir?


----------



## Mariehd

atlgirl said:


> Tough one, Pochette Metis!
> 
> Soft lockit galet or Soft lockit noir?




GALET!  Be bold!

Bloomsbury DE or Oden Mono? and why?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mariehd said:


> GALET!  Be bold!
> 
> Bloomsbury DE or Oden Mono? and why?



I really like both styles and I have the bloomie but I'd pick the bloomie because I like the pleat detail and don't have to worry about the vachetta....

DE Bloomsbury

mono totally MM or Sully MM?


----------



## atlgirl

Mono Totally MM!

Soft Lockit PM or MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

atlgirl said:


> Mono Totally MM!
> 
> Soft Lockit PM or MM?



Soft locket pm

Mono speedy B or mono NF?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Soft locket pm
> 
> Mono speedy B or mono NF?


 Mono speedy b !
Pallas Noir or Estrela Noir NM ?


----------



## Havanese 28

momof3boyz said:


> Mono speedy b !
> Pallas Noir or Estrela Noir NM ?


Estrella Noir nm!
Pochette Metis or Alma bb DE?


----------



## LVMom07

Havanese 28 said:


> Estrella Noir nm!
> Pochette Metis or Alma bb DE?


 Alma bb DE !
Metis or Alma PM DE ?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVMom07 said:


> Alma bb DE !
> 
> Metis or Alma PM DE ?




Alma PM DE

Alma Pomme D'amour PM or BB?


----------



## Havanese 28

k5ml3k said:


> Alma PM DE
> 
> Alma Pomme D'amour PM or BB?


Alma bb in Pomme
Alma bb in DE or Alma pm in DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma bb in Pomme
> Alma bb in DE or Alma pm in DE?



Alma pm in DE!

Vernis Brea MM or Epi Brea MM?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma pm in DE!
> 
> Vernis Brea MM or Epi Brea MM?


 Epi Brea !
 Metis or Retiro NM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Epi Brea !
> Metis or Retiro NM ?



NM Retiro!

Vernis brea or vernis alma?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> NM Retiro!
> 
> 
> 
> Vernis brea or vernis alma?




Vernis alma!!

Retire NM or the old style?


----------



## LVMom07

k5ml3k said:


> Vernis alma!!
> 
> Retire NM or the old style?


Old style .
Portobello GM or DE Alma Pm ?


----------



## Havanese 28

DE Alma pm
Pochette Metis or Alma bb epi ( color  undecided)


----------



## Mariehd

Havanese 28 said:


> DE Alma pm
> Pochette Metis or Alma bb epi ( color  undecided)



Pochette Metis!!!!

DA Neverfull or DA Speedy 30


----------



## LVMom07

Mariehd said:


> Pochette Metis!!!!
> 
> DA Neverfull or DA Speedy 30


 DA speedy 30 !
Old model Retiro or Monogram speedy b 30 ?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVMom07 said:


> DA speedy 30 !
> Old model Retiro or Monogram speedy b 30 ?


Old model Retiro
Pochette Metis or Odeon?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Old model Retiro
> Pochette Metis or Odeon?



Pochette metis

Mono NF or DA NF?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis
> 
> Mono NF or DA NF?


DA Neverful is SO pretty
Pochette Metis or hoxton pm


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> DA Neverful is SO pretty
> Pochette Metis or hoxton pm


 Hoxton PM .
Favorite PM Azur or Speedy b 30 Monogram ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Hoxton PM .
> Favorite PM Azur or Speedy b 30 Monogram ?



Mono speedy b!

Mono metis or Empreinte metis?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono speedy b!
> 
> Mono metis or Empreinte metis?


Mono Metis 
Hoxton pm or alma pm in de


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Mono Metis
> Hoxton pm or alma pm in de



Alma pm DE

Empreinte cles or Empreinte cosmetic pouch?


----------



## Wallet Addict

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma pm DE
> 
> Empreinte cles or Empreinte cosmetic pouch?


Empreinte cles.
Reggia or Retiro NM Noir?


----------



## k5ml3k

Wallet Addict said:


> Empreinte cles.
> 
> Reggia or Retiro NM Noir?




Retiro NM noir

Alma PM in Vernis Pomme or Epi fuchsia?


----------



## ivy1026

k5ml3k said:


> Retiro NM noir
> 
> Alma PM in Vernis Pomme or Epi fuchsia?




Epi fuchsia

Empreinte cles in noir or earth?


----------



## momof3boyz

ivy1026 said:


> Epi fuchsia
> 
> Empreinte cles in noir or earth?


 Noir !
Retiro old Model or Metis ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Retiro old model
Emilie new model or Emilie old model?


----------



## Leo the Lion

Louisgyal37 said:


> Retiro old model
> Emilie new model or Emilie old model?


Emilie new model
Speedy mono 30 or 35?


----------



## Wallet Addict

Leo the Lion said:


> Emilie new model
> Speedy mono 30 or 35?


Speedy mono 30.

Emilie monogram or Emilie epi?


----------



## Almond_Joy

Wallet Addict said:


> Speedy mono 30.
> 
> Emilie monogram or Emilie epi?



Emilie Epi!

Empreinte Bastille or Empreinte Montaigne MM?!


----------



## clovetic

Almond_Joy said:


> Emilie Epi!
> 
> Empreinte Bastille or Empreinte Montaigne MM?!


Empreinte Montaigne MM for sure

Alma PM Epi or Brea MM Epi?


----------



## Havanese 28

Alma pm epi
Alma pm vernis or Alma pm epi


----------



## Leo the Lion

Alma PM Vernis

Noir/Rouge Dora MM or Noir/Rouge Alma PM


----------



## Havanese 28

Leo the Lion said:


> Alma PM Vernis
> 
> Noir/Rouge Dora MM or Noir/Rouge Alma PM


Noir/ rouge Alma pm


----------



## Havanese 28

Havanese 28 said:


> Noir/ rouge Alma pm


Noir/ rouge Alma pm
Pochette Metis or hoxton pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Noir/ rouge Alma pm
> Pochette Metis or hoxton pm?



Pochette metis!

Vernis alma bb or epi alma bb?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis!
> 
> Vernis alma bb or epi alma bb?


Vernis Alma bb
Mon Mono Speedy 30 or Classic Speedy 30 in Mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Vernis Alma bb
> Mon Mono Speedy 30 or Classic Speedy 30 in Mono?



Mon mono speedy b

Turenne GM or mono Metis?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono speedy b
> 
> Turenne GM or mono Metis?


Mono Metis!
Mon Mono Neverful MM or Mon Mono Speedy b?


----------



## LVMom07

Havanese 28 said:


> Mono Metis!
> Mon Mono Neverful MM or Mon Mono Speedy b?


 Mon mono speedy b !
Insolence charm or Vernis key cles ?


----------



## sanz

LVMom07 said:


> Mon mono speedy b !
> Insolence charm or Vernis key cles ?



Vernis Key Cles!

Epi Alma PM or Epi Brea MM?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVMom07 said:


> Mon mono speedy b !
> Insolence charm or Vernis key cles ?


Vernis key cles
Agenda pm vernis or Agenda pm DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Vernis key cles
> Agenda pm vernis or Agenda pm DE?



DE agenda

Turenne  or Metis?


----------



## KOS

Metis!!!!  &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;

Mon Monogram Speedy B 30 or Speedy B 30 DE?


----------



## Maldita1210

KOS said:


> Metis!!!!  &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
> 
> Mon Monogram Speedy B 30 or Speedy B 30 DE?


SPEEDY B 30 DE !!!

Multicolore Insolite Wallet or Multicolore Sarah ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Maldita1210 said:


> SPEEDY B 30 DE !!!
> 
> Multicolore Insolite Wallet or Multicolore Sarah ?



MC Sarah..I have one!!

Turenne or classic retiro?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> MC Sarah..I have one!!
> 
> Turenne or classic retiro?


 Classic Retiro .
Epi Pochette Magnolia or Favorite PM Azur ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Classic Retiro .
> Epi Pochette Magnolia or Favorite PM Azur ?



Epi magnolia pochette

Classic retiro or metis?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi magnolia pochette
> 
> Classic retiro or metis?


Metis
Pochette Metis or epi Alma bb


----------



## LVMom07

Havanese 28 said:


> Metis
> Pochette Metis or epi Alma bb


 Epi alma bb !
Monogram Montaigne or Speedy b mon monogram ?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVMom07 said:


> Epi alma bb !
> Monogram Montaigne or Speedy b mon monogram ?


Monogram Montaigne!
Alma bb Epi or Alma bb DE?


----------



## toujours*chic

Havanese 28 said:


> Monogram Montaigne!
> Alma bb Epi or Alma bb DE?




depends on color of epi but I will go with....................
alma bb DE


alma bb sticker or alma bb vernis


----------



## Havanese 28

toujours*chic said:


> depends on color of epi but I will go with....................
> alma bb DE
> 
> 
> alma bb sticker or alma bb vernis


Alma bb vernis...have one and adore it!
Alma bb DE or Hoxton pm?


----------



## Catcher

Alma bb DE!




Mon Mono:  NF or Speedy?


----------



## Havanese 28

Catcher said:


> Alma bb DE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon Mono:  NF or Speedy?


Mon Mono Neverful 
Alma pm in griotte vernis or Noir vernis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Mon Mono Neverful
> Alma pm in griotte vernis or Noir vernis?



Vernis alma pm in griotte.....I think griotte is a stunning color!

Azur NF or Azur Artsy?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis alma pm in griotte.....I think griotte is a stunning color!
> 
> Azur NF or Azur Artsy?


 Azur artsy .
Alma PM DE or Epi Alma PM Dune ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Azur artsy .
> Alma PM DE or Epi Alma PM Dune ?



DE alma pm....


Retiro or Mono artsy?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE alma pm....
> 
> 
> Retiro or Mono artsy?


Retiro
Noe bb mono or pochette metis


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> Retiro
> Noe bb mono or pochette metis


 Pochette Metis !
Pochette Epi Magnolia or Pochette NM Azur ?


----------



## Wallet Addict

momof3boyz said:


> Pochette Metis !
> Pochette Epi Magnolia or Pochette NM Azur ?


Pochette epi magnolia

Emilie monogram mimosa or emilie monogram fuchsia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Wallet Addict said:


> Pochette epi magnolia
> 
> Emilie monogram mimosa or emilie monogram fuchsia?



Monogram Emilie fuschia!!

Vernis alma bb or vernis mirada?


----------



## Havanese 28

Vernis Alma bb
St Germain Pochette ( noir) or chain Louise ( Noir)?


----------



## LVMom07

Havanese 28 said:


> Vernis Alma bb
> St Germain Pochette ( noir) or chain Louise ( Noir)?


 Chain Louise !
Old Retiro or Speedy b 30 monogram ?


----------



## DonnaHawk

Metis


----------



## Havanese 28

LVMom07 said:


> Chain Louise !
> Old Retiro or Speedy b 30 monogram ?


Old Retiro
Alma pm in griotte or Pomme vernis?


----------



## LVMom07

Havanese 28 said:


> Old Retiro
> Alma pm in griotte or Pomme vernis?


 Griotte !
Trevi PM or Montaigne MM Empreinte ?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVMom07 said:


> Griotte !
> Trevi PM or Montaigne MM Empreinte ?


This is a tough decision!  I think Trevi is beautiful and I like the Montaigne as well, in mono and empreinte!  I'd probably choose Trevi as I love DE!
Alma pm vernis in Grenade epi ( new!) or epi electric?


----------



## Mariehd

Havanese 28 said:


> This is a tough decision!  I think Trevi is beautiful and I like the Montaigne as well, in mono and empreinte!  I'd probably choose Trevi as I love DE!
> Alma pm vernis in Grenade epi ( new!) or epi electric?



Eli electric!

DA NF GM or DA Speedy 30


----------



## LVMom07

Mariehd said:


> Eli electric!
> 
> DA NF GM or DA Speedy 30


 DA speedy !
Retiro NM noir or Alma PM DE ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> DA speedy !
> Retiro NM noir or Alma PM DE ?



Retiro NM noir!!!! Beautiful bag....

Mono alma pm or DE alma pm?


----------



## LvoemyLV

DE Alma PM

Can I do a charm??

Mono illustre red balloon bag charm or mono illustre posies bag charm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LvoemyLV said:


> DE Alma PM
> 
> Can I do a charm??
> 
> Mono illustre red balloon bag charm or mono illustre posies bag charm



Of course! I love bag charms!

Mono illustre balloon charm

Totally MM or Delightful MM?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Of course! I love bag charms!
> 
> Mono illustre balloon charm
> 
> Totally MM or Delightful MM?


 Totally MM .
Metis or Retiro NM ?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Of course! I love bag charms!
> 
> Mono illustre balloon charm
> 
> Totally MM or Delightful MM?



Totally MM!

Retiro nm or Pallas?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVMom07 said:


> Totally MM .
> Metis or Retiro NM ?


Retirio nm!
Venice or Pallas chain ( noir)


----------



## Havanese 28

atlgirl said:


> Totally MM!
> 
> Retiro nm or Pallas?


Retiro nm!
Odeon or pochette Metis?


----------



## cap

Havanese 28 said:


> Retiro nm!
> Odeon or pochette Metis?


 Odeon .
Insolence charm Ecaille or Azur mini Pochette ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

cap said:


> Odeon .
> Insolence charm Ecaille or Azur mini Pochette ?



Azur mini pochette..I do like bag charms but think you can get more use out of the pochette....

Sully MM or Delightful MM?


----------



## deacc

Sully 

Metis or Tuileries


----------



## Colonia

Tuileries. You can grab your stuff easier than in the Metis and the zipper is quite a safe thing regarding pickpockets.

DE Salvi or Totally PM ?


----------



## LVMom07

Colonia said:


> Tuileries. You can grab your stuff easier than in the Metis and the zipper is quite a safe thing regarding pickpockets.
> 
> DE Salvi or Totally PM ?


 Totally ! I prefer the Trevi 
Montaige  Empreinte Aurore or Trevi PM ?


----------



## Havanese 28

Trevi pm
Agenda pm in amarante vernis or DE?


----------



## nursie

Havanese 28 said:


> Trevi pm
> 
> Agenda pm in amarante vernis or DE?




Vernis
Tivoli GM or Turene PM?


----------



## amajoh

Turenne PM

Mono Neverfull GM or DE Totally MM?


----------



## LVMom07

amajoh said:


> Turenne PM
> 
> Mono Neverfull GM or DE Totally MM?


 DE totally MM .
Speedy b 30 mon monogram or Montaigne monogram MM ?


----------



## sunrisebrew

LVMom07 said:


> DE totally MM .
> Speedy b 30 mon monogram or Montaigne monogram MM ?



Speedy b 30 monogram 

Rivoli bb DE or Alma bb DE?


----------



## toujours*chic

sunrisebrew said:


> Speedy b 30 monogram
> 
> Rivoli bb DE or Alma bb DE?


 
Alma bb DE


vernis alma PM or epi alma PM


----------



## Isis23

toujours*chic said:


> Alma bb DE
> 
> 
> vernis alma PM or epi alma PM


 


Alma PM Epi (will be my next bag)


----------



## Isis23

Isis23 said:


> Alma PM Epi (will be my next bag)




Odeon or Bloomsbury?


----------



## k5ml3k

Isis23 said:


> Odeon or Bloomsbury?




Bloomsbury

Alma PM vernis pomme d'amour or epi fuchsia?


----------



## LVMom07

k5ml3k said:


> Bloomsbury
> 
> Alma PM vernis pomme d'amour or epi fuchsia?


 Alma Epi fuchsia .
Alma PM DE or Epi Alma indigo ?


----------



## libertygirl

LVMom07 said:


> Alma Epi fuchsia .
> Alma PM DE or Epi Alma indigo ?



Epi Alma indigo!

Sofia Coppola PM Cherry or Soft Lockit MM Magnolia?


----------



## Havanese 28

Sofia Coppola pm Cherry!
Alma bb noir magnetique or Alma bb epi electric?


----------



## LVMom07

Havanese 28 said:


> Sofia Coppola pm Cherry!
> Alma bb noir magnetique or Alma bb epi electric?


 Epi electric !!! I have this one and adore it  !!!
Turenne MM or Montaigne Monogram MM ?


----------



## LoVeTreasures

Montaigne mono mm
Speedy b ebene or Noir Retiro NM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Noir retiro nm

Mono Sarah wallet or mono Insolite ?


----------



## Wallet Addict

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Noir retiro nm
> 
> Mono Sarah wallet or mono Insolite ?


Mono sarah

Speedy b 30 or classic speedy 30?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy b

Vernis alma pm or epi alma pm?


----------



## toujours*chic

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy b
> 
> Vernis alma pm or epi alma pm?




epi alma PM


2015 turq epi alma PM or grenade epi alma PM


----------



## LVMom07

toujours*chic said:


> epi alma PM
> 
> 
> 2015 turq epi alma PM or grenade epi alma PM


2015 Turq. Epi Alma PM .
Pochette Metis or Alma PM DE ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> 2015 Turq. Epi Alma PM .
> Pochette Metis or Alma PM DE ?



This is a hard one! It depends on how I  was using it since the alma can fit more...
Pochette metis just by a little bit though...

Mono NF or mono classic speedy?


----------



## LoVeTreasures

Mono NF. 

Noir Retiro nm or Montaigne mm?


----------



## Havanese 28

LoVeTreasures said:


> Mono NF.
> 
> Noir Retiro nm or Montaigne mm?


Retiro nm Noir! 
Agenda pm DE or Agenda pm amarante vernis?


----------



## dotnative

Havanese 28 said:


> Retiro nm Noir!
> Agenda pm DE or Agenda pm amarante vernis?



Agenda PM DE (more durable)

Monogram Artsy MM or Monogram NM Neverfull MM (pivone lining)?


----------



## LVMom07

dotnative said:


> Agenda PM DE (more durable)
> 
> Monogram Artsy MM or Monogram NM Neverfull MM (pivone lining)?


 Nf MM Pivone lining !
Metis hobo monogram  or Pochette Metis ?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVMom07 said:


> Nf MM Pivone lining !
> Metis hobo monogram  or Pochette Metis ?


Pochette Metis!  They're completely different bags and though I love both, I can find a beautiful hobo/ shoulder bag much more easily than the perfect small bag/ crossbody.  Pochette Metis is so functional, as it can be worn multiple ways.
Alma pm DE or Alma pm Griotte vernis?


----------



## Emilyfrom1981

Should I get: the new "turquoise" Alma PM or the Pallas with the aurore color? I work in an office but live in South Florida.


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> Pochette Metis!  They're completely different bags and though I love both, I can find a beautiful hobo/ shoulder bag much more easily than the perfect small bag/ crossbody.  Pochette Metis is so functional, as it can be worn multiple ways.
> Alma pm DE or Alma pm Griotte vernis?


 Love both !!!! Alma DE for everyday , Griotte for special occasion 
Pallas Havane  or Montaigne MM monogram ?


----------



## Havanese 28

momof3boyz said:


> Love both !!!! Alma DE for everyday , Griotte for special occasion
> Pallas Havane  or Montaigne MM monogram ?


Pallas Havane
Pochete nm DE or DA?


----------



## mimiash

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Noir retiro nm
> 
> Mono Sarah wallet or mono Insolite ?


Mono Sarah Wallet

Retiro NM Noir or Speedy 25 Empreinte Aube?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mimiash said:


> Mono Sarah Wallet
> 
> Retiro NM Noir or Speedy 25 Empreinte Aube?



adorable dog!!!!

Retiro NM noir!!!


DE NF mm or Azur NF mm?


----------



## mimiash

LVlvoe_bug said:


> adorable dog!!!!
> 
> Retiro NM noir!!!
> 
> 
> DE NF mm or Azur NF mm?


Thanks! She is a cutie indeed.

DE Neverfull MM (I myself is considering the same item)

Speedy B 25 DE or Speedy B 25 Empreinte Aube?


----------



## Havanese 28

Speedy b 25 in empreiente Aube.
Pochette nm in epi or  pochette nm DE?


----------



## LoVeTreasures

Havanese 28 said:


> Speedy b 25 in empreiente Aube.
> Pochette nm in epi or  pochette nm DE?



Pochette nm de

Pochette metis or favorite mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Pochette metis
Sully mm or estrela mm ( old model)?


----------



## Havanese 28

Estrella MM (old model)
Metis or Artsy ( both mono)


----------



## LVMom07

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pochette metis
> Sully mm or estrela mm ( old model)?


Estrela MM.
Lockme PM noir or Pochette Metis ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVMom07 said:


> Estrela MM.
> Lockme PM noir or Pochette Metis ?



Pochette metis
NF MM DE or Totally PM DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE NF mm

Ikat NF or roses NF?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Ikat NF
Mon Mono NF or Turenne mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mon mono NF

Vernis alma pm or epi alma pm?


----------



## Txlvlovah23

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono NF
> 
> Vernis alma pm or epi alma pm?


 


Vernis alma pm 


Totally MM or Artsy MM


----------



## LVMom07

Txlvlovah23 said:


> Vernis alma pm
> 
> 
> Totally MM or Artsy MM


 Totally MM .
Portobello GM or Pochette Metis ?


----------



## Havanese 28

Pochette Metis
Portobello pm or Delightful nm DE?


----------



## Vedmochka

Portobello PM

Brea MM Epi Electric or Brea MM Noir Vernis


----------



## poshmommy

Vedmochka said:


> Portobello PM
> 
> Brea MM Epi Electric or Brea MM Noir Vernis



Brea MM Noir Vernis

SC BB, capucines, or soft lockit pm....each in rose litchi????


----------



## miranda6383

Soft Lockit PM

Artsy GM or Manhattan GM?


----------



## LVfangirl

Hi I am new to purse forum and confused how to use it  I need to get information on lv amarante mv and whether it's genuine


----------



## LoVeTreasures

Manhattan GM

Azur totally mm or azur Salina gm?


----------



## heartLV

LoVeTreasures said:


> Manhattan GM
> 
> Azur totally mm or azur Salina gm?




Azur Salina GM

Retiro nm in noir or Alma bb epi in quetsche?


----------



## Havanese 28

Alma bb quetsch- If you don't have an Alma bb in your collection already.  If you do, then Retiro nm Noir
Zcp Cherry Vernis or ZCP DE?


----------



## LVoePandora

Cherry Vernis.

Lockme pm or empreinte speedy 30?


----------



## vinbenphon1

LVfangirl said:


> Hi I am new to purse forum and confused how to use it  I need to get information on lv amarante mv and whether it's genuine



Hi LVfangirl, welcome. You need to go to the 'Shopping' thread at the top of the LV home page. Read the rules for the authentication thread and GL


----------



## Havanese 28

LVoePandora said:


> Cherry Vernis.
> 
> Lockme pm or empreinte speedy 30?


Lockme pm
SL pm or SC bb?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Havanese 28 said:


> Lockme pm
> SL pm or SC bb?



SC bb

Dora soft bb or Babylone pm


----------



## LVMom07

vinbenphon1 said:


> SC bb
> 
> Dora soft bb or Babylone pm


 Dora .
Portobello or Alma PM DE ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Port 
Eva DE or pochette nm DE?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Louisgyal37 said:


> Port
> Eva DE or pochette nm DE?



Pochette NM DE

Watercolor Speedy or Roses Speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Markxmikesmom said:


> Pochette NM DE
> 
> Watercolor Speedy or Roses Speedy?



Both!!!! if I had to choose one it would be the brown watercolor speedy!

portobello or DE NF ?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both!!!! if I had to choose one it would be the brown watercolor speedy!
> 
> portobello or DE NF ?


Portobello
Portobello PM or classic Speedy 30 mono


----------



## k5ml3k

Havanese 28 said:


> Portobello
> 
> Portobello PM or classic Speedy 30 mono




Classic speedy 30 in monogram

Alma BB epi fuchsia or ivory?


----------



## uhpharm01

k5ml3k said:


> Classic speedy 30 in monogram
> 
> Alma BB epi fuchsia or ivory?



Alma BB epi fuchsia 


Artsy monogram or artsy Empreinte noir?


----------



## toujours*chic

uhpharm01 said:


> Alma BB epi fuchsia
> 
> 
> Artsy monogram or artsy Empreinte noir?




artsy Empreinte noir


MC cles in blanc or MC cles in noir


----------



## RitaShamoun

antheia pm 
but id rather get something else than both of those


----------



## uhpharm01

toujours*chic said:


> artsy Empreinte noir
> 
> 
> MC cles in blanc or MC cles in noir



Mc cles in noir

Reggia or Galleria pm


----------



## Wallet Addict

Reggia

Epi emilie or monogram emilie?


----------



## meg_in_blue

Wallet Addict said:


> Reggia
> 
> Epi emilie or monogram emilie?



Epi emilie.

Mono Keepall 50 or a Mono Pegase 45?


----------



## LoVeTreasures

Mono keepall 50

Totally mm azur or Totally mm ebene?


----------



## Havanese 28

Totally MM Ebene
Zippy coin purse in amarante or zcp in cherry?


----------



## Zabear

Havanese 28 said:


> Totally MM Ebene
> 
> Zippy coin purse in amarante or zcp in cherry?




Amarante!

Alma PM in electric epi noir or epi magnolia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi magnolia

Mono galleria pm or mono delightful mm?


----------



## toujours*chic

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi magnolia
> 
> Mono galleria pm or mono delightful mm?




Mono galleria pm


speedy rayures or speedy v collection turq


----------



## LVMom07

toujours*chic said:


> Mono galleria pm
> 
> 
> speedy rayures or speedy v collection turq


 Speedy V !
Speedy b mon monogram or Metis hobo ?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVMom07 said:


> Speedy V !
> 
> Speedy b mon monogram or Metis hobo ?




Speedy b mon monogram!

Alma BB or Noe BB in epi fuchsia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Speedy b mon monogram!
> 
> Alma BB or Noe BB in epi fuchsia?



Alma bb in epi fuchsia!

Empreinte Lumi or Bastille?


----------



## monkey88

Empreinte Bastille!

Epi Alma BB or Epi Twist chain wallet?


----------



## toujours*chic

monkey88 said:


> Empreinte Bastille!
> 
> Epi Alma BB or Epi Twist chain wallet?




Epi Twist chain wallet


Alma MC noir PM or Alma MC noir GM


----------



## heartLV

Alma MC noir PM!

Zippy compact wallet in DE or Mono ?


----------



## toujours*chic

heartLV said:


> Alma MC noir PM!
> 
> Zippy compact wallet in DE or Mono ?




ZCP DE 


MC Petit Noe in noir or Epi Petit Noe in noir?


----------



## chasy.price

toujours*chic said:


> ZCP DE
> 
> 
> MC Petit Noe in noir or Epi Petit Noe in noir?







Epi petit noe in noir

Neverfull mm in mon mono or nf mm in Epi?


----------



## yunicorn

Neverfull MM in Mon Mono.

Alma BB in ebene damier or Noe BB in monogram canvas?


----------



## Havanese 28

yunicorn said:


> Neverfull MM in Mon Mono.
> 
> Alma BB in ebene damier or Noe BB in monogram canvas?


Alma bb in DE!  
Portobello pm or Delightful nm in DE?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma bb in DE!
> Portobello pm or Delightful nm in DE?


 Portobello PM .
Mon mono speedy b or Metis hobo ?


----------



## k5ml3k

momof3boyz said:


> Portobello PM .
> 
> Mon mono speedy b or Metis hobo ?




Mon mono speedy b!

Alma BB in epi fuchsia or epi  pivoine?


----------



## mmchav

k5ml3k said:


> Mon mono speedy b!
> 
> Alma BB in epi fuchsia or epi  pivoine?




Pivoine! 

Mon monogram speedy 25, or delightful DE NM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mon mono speedy

Mono delightful mm or mono totally mm?


----------



## LVMom07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono speedy
> 
> Mono delightful mm or mono totally mm?


 Totally !
Epi Alma noir PM  or DE Alma PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Totally !
> Epi Alma noir PM  or DE Alma PM ?



DE Alma pm

Mono artsy or azur artsy?


----------



## Nivahra

Azur artsy!

Alma PM Indigo or Speedy Empreinte 25 Infini?


----------



## sunrisebrew

Nivahra said:


> Azur artsy!
> 
> Alma PM Indigo or Speedy Empreinte 25 Infini?



Alma PM Indigo.

Sully MM or Mono Delightful MM new model?


----------



## LoVeTreasures

Mono delightful mm nm 

Azur neverfull mm or azur totally mm?


----------



## Ivan4

LoVeTreasures said:


> Mono delightful mm nm
> 
> Azur neverfull mm or azur totally mm?


Azur Totally MM!

Speedy B Azur 25 or Beverly GM?


----------



## LVMom07

Ivan4 said:


> Azur Totally MM!
> 
> Speedy B Azur 25 or Beverly GM?


Speedy B Azur .
Pochette Metis or Mon monogram speedy b ?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVMom07 said:


> Speedy B Azur .
> Pochette Metis or Mon monogram speedy b ?


Pochette Metis!
Portobello pm or Alma bb DE?


----------



## enterr0

Havanese 28 said:


> Pochette Metis!
> Portobello pm or Alma bb DE?


 

Alma bb DE 


speedy b 25 empreinte  vs  montaigne bb mono


----------



## Zabear

enterr0 said:


> Alma bb DE
> 
> 
> speedy b 25 empreinte  vs  montaigne bb mono




Speedy b 25 empreinte!

Alma pm in epi magnolia or coquelicot?


----------



## k5ml3k

Zabear said:


> Speedy b 25 empreinte!
> 
> Alma pm in epi magnolia or coquelicot?




Oohh this is a tough one...but I would have to pick magnolia. That color is just so gorgeous! 

Alma epi fuchsia in PM or BB?


----------



## heartLV

Alma epi fuchsia in BB

Montaigne mm empreinte in noir or retiro nm in noir ?


----------



## LVMom07

heartLV said:


> Alma epi fuchsia in BB
> 
> Montaigne mm empreinte in noir or retiro nm in noir ?


 Montaigne .
Pochette Metis or Alma PM DE ?


----------



## Wallet Addict

Pochette Metis

DE Venice or Lock Me PM Noir?


----------



## SassiGirl

Lock Me PM noir

Artsy empreinte noir or Montaigne empriente noir?


----------



## enterr0

SassiGirl said:


> Lock Me PM noir
> 
> Artsy empreinte noir or Montaigne empriente noir?


 

Montaigne empreinte noir



st german pm or pallas chain ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas chain, I have it and it's a beautiful bag!

Mono NF mm or Mono delightful mm?


----------



## mimiash

Mono Delightful MM.

Alma PM in DE or in Vernis Amarante?


----------



## momof3boyz

mimiash said:


> Mono Delightful MM.
> 
> Alma PM in DE or in Vernis Amarante?


 Alma PM in DE !
Mon mono speedy b or Pochette Metis ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Alma PM in DE !
> Mon mono speedy b or Pochette Metis ?



Mon mono speedy b

Mono metis or pochette metis?


----------



## RIX...

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono speedy b
> 
> Mono metis or pochette metis?


Pochette metis 

V neverfull turquoise or V speedy grenade?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

RIX... said:


> Pochette metis
> 
> V neverfull turquoise or V speedy grenade?



Both! But if I had to pick one , v NF turquoise

Mono totally mm or sully mm?


----------



## mimiash

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both! But if I had to pick one , v NF turquoise
> 
> Mono totally mm or sully mm?


Mono Sully MM.

Speedy 25 B in DE or Epi Indigo?


----------



## momof3boyz

mimiash said:


> Mono Sully MM.
> 
> Speedy 25 B in DE or Epi Indigo?


 Speedy b !
Epi Alma noir PM or Speedy b mon monogram ?


----------



## Havanese 28

Epi Alma pm Noir
portobello pm or Reggia?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Port pm
Estrela mm old model or delightful mm old model?


----------



## Shekinah

Ill get delightful mm old model



Trevi Gm DE or Manhattan GM?


----------



## LVMom07

Shekinah said:


> Ill get delightful mm old model
> 
> 
> 
> Trevi Gm DE or Manhattan GM?


 Trevi GM DE !
Speedy mon monogram or Kusama speedy ?


----------



## CintaKu

LVMom07 said:


> Trevi GM DE !
> Speedy mon monogram or Kusama speedy ?


Speedy mon monogram!
Montaigne mm dune empreinte leather or monogram vernis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte montaigne

Empreinte artsy or Empreinte bastille?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte montaigne
> 
> Empreinte artsy or Empreinte bastille?


 Artsy .
Pallas or speedy b mon monogram ?


----------



## Havanese 28

Pallas
Agenda pm mono or Agenda pm DE?


----------



## LoVeTreasures

Agenda pm DE!

Retiro NM Noir or mono Artsy


----------



## Havanese 28

Retiro NM Noir!  This bag is special!
Alma pm DE or Alma MM DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Retiro NM Noir!  This bag is special!
> Alma pm DE or Alma MM DE?



I agree, the nm retiro noir is stunning!

Alma pm DE...I have it!

Mono mini pochette or azur mini pochette?


----------



## Havanese 28

Mono mini pochette.  I just got it when I got the pochette Metis and it's beautiful.
Zcp amarante vernis or cherry vernis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Mono mini pochette.  I just got it when I got the pochette Metis and it's beautiful.
> Zcp amarante vernis or cherry vernis?



Zcp in amarante

DE speedy B or Bloomsbury?


----------



## nevia

speedy b

nf mono or totally mono


----------



## uhpharm01

nevia said:


> speedy b
> 
> nf mono or totally mono


Totally


Mon mono NF or Reggia


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

uhpharm01 said:


> Totally
> 
> 
> Mon mono NF or Reggia



Mon mono NF!!

Mono delightful mm or Sully MM?


----------



## LVLovely90

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono NF!!
> 
> Mono delightful mm or Sully MM?



Sully MM!

St.Germaine MM Noir or Pallas Chaine Noir


----------



## poshmommy

LVLovely90 said:


> Sully MM!
> 
> St.Germaine MM Noir or Pallas Chaine Noir



ST Germaine MM noir


Soft lockit pm in rose litchi or St Germaine pm in Dahlia??


----------



## LoVeTreasures

St Germaine MM Noir

Azur Artsy or Mono Artsy?


----------



## LoVeTreasures

Soft Lockit pm in rose litchi!  

Azur Artsy or Mono Artsy?


----------



## LVLovely90

LoVeTreasures said:


> Soft Lockit pm in rose litchi!
> 
> Azur Artsy or Mono Artsy?



Artsy mono!

LV Twist in Turquoise or Go-14 bag in Pearl (runway)


----------



## mimiash

LV Twist.  

Montaigne MM Mono or Rivoli MM?


----------



## yunicorn

mimiash said:


> LV Twist.
> 
> Montaigne MM Mono or Rivoli MM?


Montaigne MM

Artsy MM (Monogram) or Trevi MM (DE)


----------



## lillywillowbug

yunicorn said:


> Montaigne MM
> 
> 
> 
> Artsy MM (Monogram) or Trevi MM (DE)




Artsy MM

Amarante alma BB or Kusama white speedy 30?


----------



## mimiash

lillywillowbug said:


> Artsy MM
> 
> Amarante alma BB or Kusama white speedy 30?




Amarante Alma BB.

Brea MM Epi Indigo or Montaigne MM Emp Earth?


----------



## k5ml3k

mimiash said:


> Amarante Alma BB.
> 
> 
> 
> Brea MM Epi Indigo or Montaigne MM Emp Earth?




Montaigned MM Emp Earth

Alma BB or Monceau BB in epi fuchsia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lillywillowbug said:


> Artsy MM
> 
> Amarante alma BB or Kusama white speedy 30?



Alma bb in amarante....

Mono NF V collection or mono speedy V collection?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb in amarante....
> 
> Mono NF V collection or mono speedy V collection?


 Speedy !
Marais Monogram or Retiro old model ?


----------



## k5ml3k

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy !
> 
> Marais Monogram or Retiro old model ?




Retiro old model

Alma BB or Monceau BB in epi fuchsia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Retiro old model
> 
> Alma BB or Monceau BB in epi fuchsia?



Alma bb!

DE Trevi pm or Westminster GM?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb!
> 
> DE Trevi pm or Westminster GM?



Trevi pm
Empreinte Speedy or Empreinte Artsy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Markxmikesmom said:


> Trevi pm
> Empreinte Speedy or Empreinte Artsy?



HI!!!!
Empreinte speedy

Empreinte Artsy or Empreinte citadine?


----------



## 26443

LVlvoe_bug said:


> HI!!!!
> Empreinte speedy
> 
> Empreinte Artsy or Empreinte citadine?



Empreinte Artsy

Keepall 50 or Keepall 55


----------



## poshmommy

26443 said:


> Empreinte Artsy
> 
> Keepall 50 or Keepall 55



Keep all 55

Rose litchi soft lockit pm or the new light blue capucines with rose litchi trim??


----------



## LVLovely90

poshmommy said:


> Keep all 55
> 
> Rose litchi soft lockit pm or the new light blue capucines with rose litchi trim??



Capucines! 

Speedy 20 python or crocodilian Petite Malle?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVLovely90 said:


> Capucines!
> 
> Speedy 20 python or crocodilian Petite Malle?


 Speedy 20 python .
Marais Empreinte Noir MM  or Speedy b mon monogram ?


----------



## LvoemyLV

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy 20 python .
> 
> Marais Empreinte Noir MM  or Speedy b mon monogram ?




Speedy B mon monogram!! Personalized is always more unique 

Totally MM in mono or delightful NM MM in DE


----------



## BagLady14

LvoemyLV said:


> Speedy B mon monogram!! Personalized is always more unique
> 
> Totally MM in mono or delightful NM MM in DE



Delightful.  I didn't even know they came in DE.

Alma BB in torquoise or Alma PM in torquoise?


----------



## mimiash

BagLady14 said:


> Delightful.  I didn't even know they came in DE.
> 
> Alma BB in torquoise or Alma PM in torquoise?




Alma PM in turquoise.

Menilmontant PM or Pochette Metis


----------



## mimiash

BagLady14 said:


> Delightful.  I didn't even know they came in DE.
> 
> Alma BB in torquoise or Alma PM in torquoise?



My SA told me Delightful in DE will be available 4/1.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mimiash said:


> Alma PM in turquoise.
> 
> Menilmontant PM or Pochette Metis



I have both and they are both my favorite small bags.....the pochette metis may win just by a little bit..

DE totally MM or Bloomsbury pm?


----------



## mimiash

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have both and they are both my favorite small bags.....the pochette metis may win just by a little bit..
> 
> DE totally MM or Bloomsbury pm?



Thanks.  I believe I am going to get the Metis like you suggested.

Regarding your two choices, I am bias.  Totally is not my favorite shape of bag so I will go with Bloomsbury.  They are quite different in size and how to carry.   If you already have Pochette Metis and MENILMONTANT PM, do you still want another cross body bag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mimiash said:


> Thanks.  I believe I am going to get the Metis like you suggested.
> 
> Regarding your two choices, I am bias.  Totally is not my favorite shape of bag so I will go with Bloomsbury.  They are quite different in size and how to carry.   If you already have Pochette Metis and MENILMONTANT PM, do you still want another cross body bag?



Funny, I was just going the opposite direction with the bloomie/totally.  I have too many cross body bags so I think I'm done unless something different comes along.....I think the PM won out a bit more was because it has the handle that you have the option to carry that way otherwise I had wanted a menilmontant for a long time and found one preloved....I do like the style of the menilmontant better....

Bloomie PM or mono Favorite MM?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Funny, I was just going the opposite direction with the bloomie/totally.  I have too many cross body bags so I think I'm done unless something different comes along.....I think the PM won out a bit more was because it has the handle that you have the option to carry that way otherwise I had wanted a menilmontant for a long time and found one preloved....I do like the style of the menilmontant better....
> 
> Bloomie PM or mono Favorite MM?


Bloomsbury pm
Delightful PM in DE or Portobello PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Bloomsbury pm
> Delightful PM in DE or Portobello PM?



Delightful pm

Mono favorite mm or DE favorite mm?


----------



## enterr0

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Delightful pm
> 
> Mono favorite mm or DE favorite mm?


 

Mono Favorite mm



pochette metis? or pallas in litchi colour?


----------



## Camellia514

Pallas 

Speedy B 30 or Speedy B 25?


----------



## Wallet Addict

Camellia514 said:


> Pallas
> 
> Speedy B 30 or Speedy B 25?


Speedy B 25

Emilie monogram mimosa or emilie damier azur?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Emilie mono mimosa
Pallas noir or metis?


----------



## LVMom07

Louisgyal37 said:


> Emilie mono mimosa
> Pallas noir or metis?


 Pallas .
Montaigne Aurore or Alma PM DE ?


----------



## Havanese 28

Alma PM DE
Diane or Delightful PM DE?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma PM DE
> Diane or Delightful PM DE?


Delightful PM DE .
Noir Montaigne MM  or Alma bb Epi electric ?


----------



## Havanese 28

momof3boyz said:


> Delightful PM DE .
> Noir Montaigne MM  or Alma bb Epi electric ?


Very difficult choice, as I think both are gorgeous and great additions to anyone's bag collection.  I'm partial to Alma bb, so that's my vote.
Alma PM Epi Electric or Alma PM Noir Vernis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma pm noir vernis ....I had an epi electric alma pm and sold it....I never used it....

DE totally mm or Evora MM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma pm noir vernis ....I had an epi electric alma pm and sold it....I never used it....
> 
> DE totally mm or Evora MM?


Evora mm
Retiro pm old version or Metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Evora mm
> Retiro pm old version or Metis?



Old version retiro pm

Mono Voltaire or mono NF?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma pm noir vernis ....I had an epi electric alma pm and sold it....I never used it....
> 
> DE totally mm or Evora MM?


Evora MM.  I love this bag!  It looks so chic whenever I see it out and about.
Alma MM DE or Alma PM DE?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Havanese 28 said:


> Evora MM.  I love this bag!  It looks so chic whenever I see it out and about.
> Alma MM DE or Alma PM DE?


Alma pm DE
sully mm or metis?


----------



## Leo the Lion

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma pm DE
> sully mm or metis?


Metis

Favorite mm DE or Monogram?


----------



## Lady.B

Favorite DE (already got it in monogram, going for Azur this week )


Rivoli MM or Reggia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Reggia!!

DE NF or DE marylebone?


----------



## Havanese 28

DE Marylebone! 
Pochette nm DE or Milla?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Pochette nm DE
Hudson pm or favorite mm mono?


----------



## Lady.B

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pochette nm DE
> Hudson pm or favorite mm mono?


Favorite mm mono.


Favorite or Eva?


----------



## RIX...

Favorite 

St. Germain or Chain Pallas?


----------



## Kickchic

St. Germain or Chain Pallas

Retiro NM (Noir)


----------



## momof3boyz

Kickchic said:


> St. Germain or Chain Pallas
> 
> Retiro NM (Noir)


 Chain Pallas .
Montaigne Empreinte  Noir or Retiro Noir NM ?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

momof3boyz said:


> Chain Pallas .
> Montaigne Empreinte  Noir or Retiro Noir NM ?



Retro Noir NM

The V NF or the Rampage NF?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Markxmikesmom said:


> Retro Noir NM
> 
> The V NF or the Rampage NF?



V NF!!

Sully MM or mono Artsy MM?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> V NF!!
> 
> Sully MM or mono Artsy MM?


Sully MM !

Speedy b mon monogram or Montaigne MM monogram ?


----------



## queenlobo26

Montaigne MM monogram


Monogram Metis or DE Evora


----------



## Havanese 28

queenlobo26 said:


> Montaigne MM monogram
> 
> 
> Monogram Metis or DE Evora


DE Evora!  
Portobello PM or Delightful PM DE?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> DE Evora!
> Portobello PM or Delightful PM DE?


Portobello !
Alma PM DE or Montaigne MM Noir ?


----------



## Havanese 28

Alma PM DE
Portobello PM or Portobello GM?


----------



## lvgoddess

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma PM DE
> Portobello PM or Portobello GM?



Portobello Gm

Tivoli gm or new Retiro


----------



## LABAG

Tivoli GM 


Alma vernis or Alma epi mm


----------



## queenlobo26

LABAG said:


> Tivoli GM
> 
> 
> Alma vernis or Alma epi mm



Alma vernis

Trevi GM or Evora MM


----------



## Havanese 28

Evora MM
Portobello PM or Delightful DE PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Evora MM
> Portobello PM or Delightful DE PM?



Portobello pm

Pallas or mono metis?


----------



## LvoemyLV

(Sorry! Forgot to quote!) Mono metis - more room and versatile

Mono posies charm or turquoise V charm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LvoemyLV said:


> (Sorry! Forgot to quote!) Mono metis - more room and versatile
> 
> Mono posies charm or turquoise V charm



Turquoise v charm

Mono delightful or Mono NF?


----------



## lillywillowbug

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Turquoise v charm
> 
> 
> 
> Mono delightful or Mono NF?




Mono NF

Empreinte montaigne MM or DE speedy b 30 + pochette metis?


----------



## Nivahra

Empreinte montaigne MM 


Alma PM Vernis Rose Angelique or Epi Magnolia?


----------



## LVMom07

Nivahra said:


> Empreinte montaigne MM
> 
> 
> Alma PM Vernis Rose Angelique or Epi Magnolia?


Alma Rose Angelique !
Montaigne MM  Aurore or Speedy b mon monogram ?


----------



## emms2381

Mono posies...

Favorite or alma bb vernis


----------



## Havanese 28

emms2381 said:


> Mono posies...
> 
> Favorite or alma bb vernis


Alma bb vernis!
Alma pm Vernis or empreiente Speedy 25


----------



## LVMom07

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma bb vernis!
> Alma pm Vernis or empreiente Speedy 25


 Alma PM Vernis !
Montaigne MM Aurore or Speedy b mon monogram ?


----------



## Leo the Lion

LVMom07 said:


> Alma PM Vernis !
> Montaigne MM Aurore or Speedy b mon monogram ?


Speedy B Mon Mono

New Speedy V in pink or Neverfull V in Turquoise?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Leo the Lion said:


> Speedy B Mon Mono
> 
> New Speedy V in pink or Neverfull V in Turquoise?



NF in turquoise

V cosmetic case or v pochette?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> NF in turquoise
> 
> V cosmetic case or v pochette?


V Cosmetic Case
Vernis cles or empreiente cles?


----------



## poshmommy

Havanese 28 said:


> V Cosmetic Case
> Vernis cles or empreiente cles?



V cosmetic case


soft lockit in rose litchi pm or montaigne gm in iris??


----------



## Leo the Lion

poshmommy said:


> V cosmetic case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soft lockit in rose litchi pm or montaigne gm in iris??




Soft lockit in rose litchi

Insolite in multicolor or in new V?


----------



## Louisgyal37

New V
Totally pm de or NF mm de?


----------



## satohi

Louisgyal37 said:


> New V
> Totally pm de or NF mm de?



NF mm DE

V Speedy or Epi Alma PM (turquoise)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

V speedy...I don't have any epi bags.....

Empreinte artsy or Empreinte bastille?


----------



## Zabear

LVlvoe_bug said:


> V speedy...I don't have any epi bags.....
> 
> 
> 
> Empreinte artsy or Empreinte bastille?




Empriente artsy! Love the artsy. Had the Bastille temporarily and returned it bc I didn't like the way the handles were.

DA artsy or delightful mm?


----------



## heartLV

Delightful mm 

Epi alma turquoise bb vs twist epi turquoise pm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Epi alma
Totally pm DE or Reggia?


----------



## LVMom07

Louisgyal37 said:


> Epi alma
> Totally pm DE or Reggia?


 Reggia !
Montaigne MM in Aurore or Speedy b mon monogram ?


----------



## Strep2031

First it was the ALMA MM in then fell in love with the Artsy MM, became my dream bag. Finally got her on Friday. Now I want the Speedy in DE.


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVMom07 said:


> Reggia !
> Montaigne MM in Aurore or Speedy b mon monogram ?



Speedy B mon mono
Delightful DE MM or Reggia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy B mon mono
> Delightful DE MM or Reggia?



Love your avatar!!

Reggia

Empreinte Montaigne mm or mono Montaigne mm?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Love your avatar!!
> 
> 
> 
> Reggia
> 
> 
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne mm or mono Montaigne mm?




Empreinte Montaigne mm

Empreinte speedy 25 or Sofia Coppola bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ivy1026 said:


> Empreinte Montaigne mm
> 
> Empreinte speedy 25 or Sofia Coppola bb?



Empreinte speedy!

Empreinte speedy or Empreinte Lumi?


----------



## Leo the Lion

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy!
> 
> Empreinte speedy or Empreinte Lumi?


Empreinte speedy

Delightful mm Azur or Neverfull mm Azur?


----------



## Nivahra

Leo the Lion said:


> Empreinte speedy
> 
> 
> 
> Delightful mm Azur or Neverfull mm Azur?




Delightful MM Azur! 

Alma BB Indigo or Turquoise?


----------



## Leo the Lion

Nivahra said:


> Delightful MM Azur!
> 
> Alma BB Indigo or Turquoise?


Alma BB in Turquoise

Speedy 30 multicolor in noir or blanc?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Speedy 30 noir ( only into mc SLG's though ) 
Turenne mm or speedy B 30 mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono speedy b

DE alma pm or Westminster GM?


----------



## heartLV

DE Alma pm

Curieuse empre Iris or zippy empre dahlia ?


----------



## Almond_Joy

heartLV said:


> DE Alma pm
> 
> Curieuse empre Iris or zippy empre dahlia ?



Dahlia! 

Ramages NF or DE Delightful MM?!


----------



## mimicry26

Almond_Joy said:


> Dahlia!
> 
> Ramages NF or DE Delightful MM?!



DE Delightful MM

Alma PM Vernis Amarante or Speedy B 30 Emp Noir


----------



## Louisgyal37

Speedy B 30 noir
V speedy or mon mono speedy 30?


----------



## Med_Lady

Delightful

Verona MM or Tivoli PM?


----------



## uhpharm01

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy B 30 noir
> V speedy or mon mono speedy 30?


V speedy

Reggia vs sully mm


----------



## uhpharm01

Med_Lady said:


> Delightful
> 
> Verona MM or Tivoli PM?



Tivoli pm 

Delightful DA  OR. Delightful DE


----------



## LVMom07

uhpharm01 said:


> Tivoli pm
> 
> Delightful DA  OR. Delightful DE


Delightful DE !
Montaigne MM Monogram or Speedy b Mon Monogram ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVMom07 said:


> Delightful DE !
> Montaigne MM Monogram or Speedy b Mon Monogram ?


Speedy B mon mono
V pochette or cerise pochette?


----------



## Leo the Lion

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy B mon mono
> V pochette or cerise pochette?


V Pochette (That's a tough one! LoVe the Cerise too!) 

Monogram Metis Hobo or Monogram Metis Pochette


----------



## chiclawyer

Leo the Lion said:


> V Pochette (That's a tough one! LoVe the Cerise too!)
> 
> Monogram Metis Hobo or Monogram Metis Pochette



Pochette metis! Alma bb turquoise in epi or vernis?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Alma BB epi
NF azur mm or Galliera pm azur?


----------



## LVMom07

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma BB epi
> NF azur mm or Galliera pm azur?


 Galliera PM Azur .
Alma bb Epi electric or Alma bb Vernis Griotte ?


----------



## Arlene619

Alma bb vernis griotte
Delightful DA or NF DA?


----------



## cap

Arlene619 said:


> Alma bb vernis griotte
> Delightful DA or NF DA?


 Delightful .
Montaigne MM monogram or speedy b mon monogram ?


----------



## montana_patina

cap said:


> Delightful .
> 
> Montaigne MM monogram or speedy b mon monogram ?




Speedy B mon mono -

Brea GM or Alma MM?


----------



## CornishMon

montana_patina said:


> Speedy B mon mono -
> 
> Brea GM or Alma MM?




Alma MM

Montaigne GM Mono or Artsy Mono


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CornishMon said:


> Alma MM
> 
> Montaigne GM Mono or Artsy Mono



Mono artsy.....I like the Montaigne GM better in Empreinte,...

Mono alma bb or epi alma bb?


----------



## Bagloverx3

Epi alma bb

DE delightful mm
Or
DE speedy b25


----------



## richwitch66

Vernis!
Montaigne BB or Pochette Metis BB?


----------



## k5ml3k

Pochette Metis BB

Multicolore or Fleur de Monogram Key Chain? 




Or


----------



## mimikittytwins

Fleur de Monogram Key Chain

Alma PM EPI in Grenade or in Pivoine?


----------



## Louisgyal37

mimikittytwins said:


> Fleur de Monogram Key Chain
> 
> Alma PM EPI in Grenade or in Pivoine?



Alma pm Epi Pivoine
V speedy or kusama speedy?


----------



## LVMom07

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma pm Epi Pivoine
> V speedy or kusama speedy?


 Tough one !!! But I have to say Kusama !
Speedy b mon monogram or Montaigne MM Aurore ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVMom07 said:


> Tough one !!! But I have to say Kusama !
> Speedy b mon monogram or Montaigne MM Aurore ?



Hard choice but I think the Montaigne mm in aurore is a beautiful bag.....

Mono alma bb or mono Montaigne bb?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hard choice but I think the Montaigne mm in aurore is a beautiful bag.....
> 
> Mono alma bb or mono Montaigne bb?


Mono Montaigne BB!

Curieuse dahlia or Insolite V?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

atlgirl said:


> Mono Montaigne BB!
> 
> Curieuse dahlia or Insolite V?



Insolite v!!

Ramage cosmetic pouch or v cosmetic ouch?


----------



## coleab5

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Insolite v!!
> 
> Ramage cosmetic pouch or v cosmetic ouch?



V Cosmetic Pouch

Empreinte Speedy 30 in Noir or Retiro NM in Noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

coleab5 said:


> V Cosmetic Pouch
> 
> Empreinte Speedy 30 in Noir or Retiro NM in Noir



I have the Empreinte speedy in noir and like the Retiro nm in noir better! 

Mono NF MM or mono delightful mm?


----------



## hermesaddict197

Mono nf mm


Zippy compact wallet de or zippy wallet monogram


----------



## CintaKu

hermesaddict197 said:


> Mono nf mm
> 
> 
> Zippy compact wallet de or zippy wallet monogram


Zippy compact wallet de.

Montaigne empreinte mm dune or iris?


----------



## Almond_Joy

Montaigne Iris! 

Ramages NF or Ramages pochette?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Almond_Joy said:


> Montaigne Iris!
> 
> Ramages NF or Ramages pochette?



Ramages POCHETTE 
Reggia or delightful De?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> Ramages POCHETTE
> Reggia or delightful De?


 Reggia !
Alma PM DE or Montaigne MM monogram ?


----------



## sunrisebrew

momof3boyz said:


> Reggia !
> Alma PM DE or Montaigne MM monogram ?



Alma PM DE
Empreinte Artsy Noir or Iris?


----------



## Nivahra

sunrisebrew said:


> Alma PM DE
> 
> Empreinte Artsy Noir or Iris?




Iris! 

Alma Epi Indigo PM or BB?


----------



## deacc

Nivahra said:


> Iris!
> 
> Alma Epi Indigo PM or BB?




Alma bb (u want more alma ??!)

Metis or NF MM mon monogram


----------



## LVMom07

deacc said:


> Alma bb (u want more alma ??!)
> 
> Metis or NF MM mon monogram


 NF mon monogram !
Metis or Alma PM DE ?


----------



## jaylvlove

LVMom07 said:


> NF mon monogram !
> Metis or Alma PM DE ?



Alma PM DE

Ramages speedy or ramages pochette?


----------



## cap

jaylvlove said:


> Alma PM DE
> 
> Ramages speedy or ramages pochette?


 Pochette !
Montaigne Empreinte MM or Speedy b mon monogram ?


----------



## Jazzyz

Montaigne!

Watercolor speedy or roses neverfull?


----------



## Nivahra

deacc said:


> Alma bb (u want more alma ??!)
> 
> Metis or NF MM mon monogram




Yes, I'm looking for a blue bag, Speedy Infini is too heavy and I love my Alma's 



Jazzyz said:


> Montaigne!
> 
> Watercolor speedy or roses neverfull?




Oh, the Watercolor Speedy! Best Speedy ever!!!

Even when it is not a bag: Monogram Sunrise Shawl Pink/Coral/ Orange or the blue one?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nivahra said:


> Yes, I'm looking for a blue bag, Speedy Infini is too heavy and I love my Alma's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the Watercolor Speedy! Best Speedy ever!!!
> 
> Even when it is not a bag: Monogram Sunrise Shawl Pink/Coral/ Orange or the blue one?



Monogram shawl in blue!

ramages NF or V speedy?


----------



## Almond_Joy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Monogram shawl in blue!
> 
> ramages NF or V speedy?



I have the V speedy, but I can't stop thinking about the ramages NF!!!! Ramages NF!!!


Ramages NF or Ramages speedy?


----------



## toujours*chic

Almond_Joy said:


> I have the V speedy, but I can't stop thinking about the ramages NF!!!! Ramages NF!!!
> 
> 
> Ramages NF or Ramages speedy?


 

ramges speedy (that was exactly my dilemma- I went with speedy b/c I got the V NF in turq and speedy shows the pattern nicely)


mon mono MM NF or V story MM NF


----------



## Caranna

Neverfull MM (my go to bag) 

Speedy 30 damier ebene or azure?


----------



## Caranna

Ramage!!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE speedy

Mono V pochette or mono V cosmetic pouch? (Trying to decide!)


----------



## ah_tracy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE speedy
> 
> Mono V pochette or mono V cosmetic pouch? (Trying to decide!)



Mono V pochette

NF V in Turquoise or NF mon mono


----------



## CintaKu

NF V Turquoise!

Montaigne MM Empreinte in Dahlia or Iris?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Montaigne MM in iris

Mono delightful mm or azur delighful mm?


----------



## Elledeco

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne MM in iris
> 
> Mono delightful mm or azur delighful mm?



Mono Delightful mm. Artsy empreinte iris or Montaigne empreinte apricot?


----------



## Cat2015

Elledeco said:


> Mono Delightful mm. Artsy empreinte iris or Montaigne empreinte apricot?




Love my new DE Delightful PM.   Perfect size.   But still wanting a casual crossbody..  Siracusa PM?


----------



## Havanese 28

Elledeco said:


> Mono Delightful mm. Artsy empreinte iris or Montaigne empreinte apricot?


Montaigne empreinte abricot!
Speedy b empreinte infini or speedy b empreinte orient?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> Montaigne empreinte abricot!
> Speedy b empreinte infini or speedy b empreinte orient?


 Infini .
Pallas Aurore or Montaigne MM Monogram ?


----------



## nvie

Havanese 28 said:


> Montaigne empreinte abricot!
> Speedy b empreinte infini or speedy b empreinte orient?


Speedy B Empreinte Infini.

Lock Me 2 Dahlia or Vanilla Noir?


----------



## Havanese 28

momof3boyz said:


> Infini .
> Pallas Aurore or Montaigne MM Monogram ?


Montaigne MM Monogram!  
Speedy b Infini or Montaigne MM Terre (Earth)?


----------



## Havanese 28

nvie said:


> Speedy B Empreinte Infini.
> 
> Lock Me 2 Dahlia or Vanilla Noir?


Lock Me 2 Dahlia.  This is a beautiful color!  It would look so nice with navy, black, grey, denim ( all neutrals, really)
Montaigne MM monogram or Montaigne MM empreiente?


----------



## Cat2015

Havanese 28 said:


> Montaigne MM Monogram!
> Speedy b Infini or Montaigne MM Terre (Earth)?


 
Montaigne MM  .. but which?   not a pink person,  more coral.  Is the Abricot very orangey?  Earth is perfect.


----------



## 7994janet

DisCo said:


> It's been quiet here lately so I thought I'd make a silly game for us to play.  I'll post 2 bag choices and you'll have to answer which bag you would rather get. Then after you will have to create your own choices for others to answer and keep the thread running!
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> Which would you rather get Antheia PM or Mahina L?


Mahina


----------



## k5ml3k

Zippy compact wallet or zippy organizer (both in vernis pomme d'amour)?


----------



## justmani

Zippy Organizer 

Alma multicolor or Pochette Metis?


----------



## uhpharm01

justmani said:


> Zippy Organizer
> 
> Alma multicolor or Pochette Metis?



Pochette Metis

DE neverfull or epi neverfull Noir


----------



## lillywillowbug

uhpharm01 said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> 
> 
> DE neverfull or epi neverfull Noir




Epi neverfull Noir

Noir Bastille pm or DE speedy b 30+ pochette Metis?


----------



## Dreamybabie

Speedy b 30


Soft lockit or capucines


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Capucines

Noir Retiro NM or Pallas in Litchi?


----------



## hart88hart

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Capucines
> 
> Noir Retiro NM or Pallas in Litchi?



Retiro Noir!  Love that bag!


Brea MM Noir Vernis or Alma PM in Noir or Amarante?


----------



## montana_patina

hart88hart said:


> Retiro Noir!  Love that bag!
> 
> 
> Brea MM Noir Vernis or Alma PM in Noir or Amarante?



Brea MM Noir Vernis - so gorgeous without the vachetta! 


Epi Cosmetic Pouch or Epi Cosmetic Case (26 cm version)?


----------



## CornishMon

26

Belmont or Mono Montaigne


----------



## Havanese 28

CornishMon said:


> 26
> 
> Belmont or Mono Montaigne


Mono Montaigne
Delightful MM DE or Metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Mono Montaigne
> Delightful MM DE or Metis?



Metis!

Mono cles or mono mini pochette?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Metis!
> 
> Mono cles or mono mini pochette?


Mono mini pochette, though I have the mono cles and mono mini pochette.  Mini pochette is so pretty with the chain and it's quite useful.  For some reason my mono cles seems smaller than my De cles??
Montaigne MM mono or Montaigne MM empreiente?


----------



## miss_chiff

Havanese 28 said:


> Mono mini pochette, though I have the mono cles and mono mini pochette.  Mini pochette is so pretty with the chain and it's quite useful.  For some reason my mono cles seems smaller than my De cles??
> Montaigne MM mono or Montaigne MM empreiente?



Just love the Montaigne in empreiente! Montaigne MM.
Montaigne MM empreiente or Alma pm vernis?


----------



## Havanese 28

miss_chiff said:


> Just love the Montaigne in empreiente! Montaigne MM.
> Montaigne MM empreiente or Alma pm vernis?


As much as I'm loving the Montaigne MM in empreiente, I have to go with Alma PM in Vernis!  Alma is such a beautiful classic style that I know I'd never tire of or regret.   Montaigne is too new and though it's beautiful, I really lean toward the classics.
Alma PM Vernis or Alma PM Epi?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> As much as I'm loving the Montaigne MM in empreiente, I have to go with Alma PM in Vernis!  Alma is such a beautiful classic style that I know I'd never tire of or regret.   Montaigne is too new and though it's beautiful, I really lean toward the classics.
> Alma PM Vernis or Alma PM Epi?


Alma PM Epi ! I like the bb in Vernis 
Pallas Aurore or Greenwich ?


----------



## Havanese 28

momof3boyz said:


> Alma PM Epi ! I like the bb in Vernis
> Pallas Aurore or Greenwich ?


Greenwich
Alma PM DE or Alma MM DE?


----------



## hart88hart

Havanese 28 said:


> Greenwich
> Alma PM DE or Alma MM DE?



Alma PM DE so you can attach a strap if necessary.


Alma PM Vernis Noir  or    Alma PM Vernis Amarante?


----------



## Qtvixen

Alma vernis Amarante 
Alma pm epi ivory or alma pm epi coquelicot?


----------



## k5ml3k

Qtvixen said:


> Alma vernis Amarante
> Alma pm epi ivory or alma pm epi coquelicot?




Oh this is a hard one...I would have to say coquelicot with ivory as a very close second. I think the ivory is just so classy but I love the pop of color! 

Alma Eli fuchsia in PM or BB?


----------



## Keribelle

PM 
So classy! 


Alma MM Epi in Pivoine or Marais MM Empreinte in Cherry?


----------



## momof3boyz

Keribelle said:


> PM
> So classy!
> 
> 
> Alma MM Epi in Pivoine or Marais MM Empreinte in Cherry?


 Marais in cherry !
Alma PM DE or Greenwich ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Marais in cherry !
> Alma PM DE or Greenwich ?



I have the alma pm in DE..I had the Greenwich and ended up selling it....

Vernis alma pm or mono alma pm?


----------



## hart88hart

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have the alma pm in DE..I had the Greenwich and ended up selling it....
> 
> Vernis alma pm or mono alma pm?


Vernis Alma Pm!

Alma Vernis PM in Noir GHW or Amarante?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hart88hart said:


> Vernis Alma Pm!
> 
> Alma Vernis PM in Noir GHW or Amarante?



Alma vernis in amarante.....

Mono delightful mm or Azur delightful mm?


----------



## pinkkitten74

Azure deightful

Magnolia soft lockit or pomme damour brea


----------



## CornishMon

pinkkitten74 said:


> Azure deightful
> 
> Magnolia soft lockit or pomme damour brea




Azur Delightful 

Tivoli or Belmont


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CornishMon said:


> Azur Delightful
> 
> Tivoli or Belmont



Tivoli

Mono Eva or mono favorite?


----------



## LoVeTreasures

Mono favorite. 

Mono artsy or retiro nm noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Retiro nm noir!!!

Empreinte artsy or empreinte montaigne?


----------



## chubbyshopper

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro nm noir!!!
> 
> Empreinte artsy or empreinte montaigne?



I choose Empreinte Montaigne

Speedy V 30mono OR Montaigne mono


----------



## Rani

Montaigne mono

Portobello pm or Totally pm de?


----------



## Elledeco

Alma pm De. St. Germain pm dahlia or artsy mm azur?


----------



## Elledeco

Rani said:


> Montaigne mono
> 
> Portobello pm or Totally pm de?



Portobello pm. Artsy azur or new delightful mm azur?


----------



## mlm05004

Artsy azur!  Mahina GM Empriente or Alma GM vernis?


----------



## mlm05004

Elledeco said:


> Portobello pm. Artsy azur or new delightful mm azur?




Sorry I forgot to quote you! Artsy azur! Montaigne  Empriente or ALma GM vernis?


----------



## toujours*chic

mlm05004 said:


> Sorry I forgot to quote you! Artsy azur! Montaigne  Empriente or ALma GM vernis?


Montaigne emprente


ramages NF or speedy


----------



## momof3boyz

toujours*chic said:


> Montaigne emprente
> 
> 
> ramages NF or speedy


 Speedy !
Pallas Aurore or Mono Montaigne ?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy !
> Pallas Aurore or Mono Montaigne ?


 
_Mono Montaigne_ 
Turenne MM or Noir Retiro


----------



## bxsweety

SweetDaisy05 said:


> _Mono Montaigne_
> Turenne MM or Noir Retiro



Noir Retiro

Galliera PM or Delightful PM


----------



## hyacinth312

Delightful PM

Alma bb or pochette metis


----------



## Elledeco

hyacinth312 said:


> Delightful PM
> 
> Alma bb or pochette metis



Alma bb. Chaine wallet vernis or new sarah vernis?


----------



## imatraveldiva

Elledeco said:


> Alma bb. Chaine wallet vernis or new sarah vernis?


sarah vernis

artsy or galliera


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Galleria! I have both bags and like the galleria much better!

Empreinte artsy or Empreinte Montaigne?


----------



## Qtvixen

Empreinte montaigne! I had empreinte artsy and it was so heavy! 

Coquelicot alma pm or Noir retiro NM?


----------



## momof3boyz

Qtvixen said:


> Empreinte montaigne! I had empreinte artsy and it was so heavy!
> 
> Coquelicot alma pm or Noir retiro NM?


 Noir Retiro !
Pallas or Speedy b monogram ?


----------



## CCflowers

Speedy B Mono

Favorite MM or Neverfull PM?


----------



## k5ml3k

CCflowers said:


> Speedy B Mono
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite MM or Neverfull PM?




Favorite MM!

Alma PM or BB in epi fuchsia for the same price? (Already have an Alma PM in pomme, if that makes a difference)


----------



## Almond_Joy

k5ml3k said:


> Favorite MM!
> 
> Alma PM or BB in epi fuchsia for the same price? (Already have an Alma PM in pomme, if that makes a difference)



Alma BB epi fuschia!!!!

Empreinte twinset or Ramages speedy?


----------



## sy72

So many...alma pm in dune or pochette metis for starters!


----------



## Elledeco

Almond_Joy said:


> Alma BB epi fuschia!!!!
> 
> Empreinte twinset or Ramages speedy?



Ramages speedy. Pochette accessoires V or Ramages?


----------



## jegraham

Elledeco said:


> Ramages speedy. Pochette accessoires V or Ramages?




Pochette accessoires V

Lockit PM or Volta??


----------



## atlgirl

Volta!

Pallas rose litchi or Totally mono MM?


----------



## Havanese 28

atlgirl said:


> Volta!
> 
> Pallas rose litchi or Totally mono MM?


Pallas 
Empreinte Speedy b 25 Orient or Retiro Noir?


----------



## Wallet Addict

Havanese 28 said:


> Pallas
> Empreinte Speedy b 25 Orient or Retiro Noir?


Retiro Noir. It's such a gorgeous bag&#55357;&#56841;

Sarah Empreinte or Curieuse?


----------



## Havanese 28

Wallet Addict said:


> Retiro Noir. It's such a gorgeous bag&#55357;&#56841;
> 
> Sarah Empreinte or Curieuse?


Curieuse!  I have this wallet and love everything about it!
Empreinte Speedy b 25 Orient or Vernis Alma PM?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> Curieuse!  I have this wallet and love everything about it!
> Empreinte Speedy b 25 Orient or Vernis Alma PM?



Vernis Alma .
Sphere bag charm or Puzzle bag charm ?


----------



## Firsttimer2

Puzzle bag charm
Locket mm or volta


----------



## LizLisa

Firsttimer2 said:


> Puzzle bag charm
> 
> Locket mm or volta




Locket mm

Neverfull mm in monogram or damier ebene??


----------



## Louisgyal37

LizLisa said:


> Locket mm
> 
> Neverfull mm in monogram or damier ebene??



Neverfull mm in de ( only like the mon mono or some LE mono) 
Westminster gm or totally pm de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Neverfull mm in de ( only like the mon mono or some LE mono)
> Westminster gm or totally pm de?



Westie GM! Have it and it's one of my favorite bags.....

Azur cles or mono cles?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Westie GM! Have it and it's one of my favorite bags.....
> 
> Azur cles or mono cles?


Mono cles.  It's so classic and goes well with every bag
Speedy b 25 Orient empreinte or Epi Alma


----------



## LVk8

Epi Alma!  Cute shape [emoji4]

Pochette or Mini Pochette?  Any print of your choice...


----------



## Havanese 28

LVk8 said:


> Epi Alma!  Cute shape [emoji4]
> 
> Pochette or Mini Pochette?  Any print of your choice...


Pochette NM in Amy print or material.  It's very versatile as a stand alone bag or can be. Used in bigger bags.
Alma PM Epi or Alma PM Vernis


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Pochette NM in Amy print or material.  It's very versatile as a stand alone bag or can be. Used in bigger bags.
> Alma PM Epi or Alma PM Vernis



Vernis alma pm....I have no epi bags......

Mono cosmetic pouch or MC cosmetic pouch?


----------



## telrunya

mono cosmetic pouch, classic!

mono petit noe, mono speedy 30 or mono speedy b 30?


----------



## Louisgyal37

telrunya said:


> mono cosmetic pouch, classic!
> 
> mono petit noe, mono speedy 30 or mono speedy b 30?



Mono speedy B 30
marylebone pm or Westminster gm?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono speedy B 30
> marylebone pm or Westminster gm?


 Hmm... tough one !! Westie ! Because  I love GM size better than a PM sized bag  

Pallas Aurore or Emp. Noir Marais ?


----------



## jakeandmer1

momof3boyz said:


> Hmm... tough one !! Westie ! Because  I love GM size better than a PM sized bag
> 
> Pallas Aurore or Emp. Noir Marais ?



Pallas Aurore!

Neverfull GM or Noe GM?


----------



## mama.umar

jakeandmer1 said:


> Pallas Aurore!
> 
> Neverfull GM or Noe GM?


Neverfull GM!

Speedy b 25 damier ebene or alma bb damier ebene?


----------



## Havanese 28

mama.umar said:


> Neverfull GM!
> 
> Speedy b 25 damier ebene or alma bb damier ebene?


Alma BB DE!  This is a little beauty!  Depends on need though, as Speedy b 25 holds a lot more
Epi Alma PM in Piment ( Orange) or  empreinte Speedy b 25 in Orient


----------



## Leo the Lion

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma BB DE!  This is a little beauty!  Depends on need though, as Speedy b 25 holds a lot more
> Epi Alma PM in Piment ( Orange) or  empreinte Speedy b 25 in Orient


Speedy B 25 in Orient

Multicolor Speedy 30 in Blanc or Noir?


----------



## crazyboutcoach

Leo the Lion said:


> Speedy B 25 in Orient
> 
> Multicolor Speedy 30 in Blanc or Noir?


 I prefer Noir for MC . 

Speedy or Delightful in Azur?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

crazyboutcoach said:


> I prefer Noir for MC .
> 
> Speedy or Delightful in Azur?



Speedy!

Mono metis or mono delightful mm?


----------



## Almond_Joy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy!
> 
> Mono metis or mono delightful mm?



Mono metis!


Empreinte twinset in Dahlia or Mono twinset in Noir?


----------



## k5ml3k

Almond_Joy said:


> Mono metis!
> 
> 
> Empreinte twinset in Dahlia or Mono twinset in Noir?




Empreinte twinset in dahlia

Eden PM or Alma BB both in Eli fuchsia?


----------



## Pavla

k5ml3k said:


> Empreinte twinset in dahlia
> 
> Eden PM or Alma BB both in Eli fuchsia?



Alma BB in epi Fuchsia (maybe just because I have her and I love her)

Pochette Metis or Alma BB in black epi?


----------



## Havanese 28

Pavla said:


> Alma BB in epi Fuchsia (maybe just because I have her and I love her)
> 
> Pochette Metis or Alma BB in black epi?


Pochette Metis
Alma PM in Piment or Alma MM in DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Pochette Metis
> Alma PM in Piment or Alma MM in DE?



For me the alma mm is too big but I do have the alma pm in DE...I have no epi bags but the piment is a pretty summer color.....

Azur NF mm or azur delightful MM?


----------



## Phédre

I would go for delightful.

Speedy B 30: mono or empreinte?


----------



## momof3boyz

Phédre;28537512 said:
			
		

> I would go for delightful.
> 
> Speedy B 30: mono or empreinte?


 Mono ! I dont like how the emp. one gets so soft and loses its shape .
Pallas or Tivoli PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Mono ! I dont like how the emp. one gets so soft and loses its shape .
> Pallas or Tivoli PM ?



Pallas since it has the strap option......

V cosmetic pouch or Ramages cosmetic pouch?


----------



## Wallet Addict

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas since it has the strap option......
> 
> V cosmetic pouch or Ramages cosmetic pouch?


V cosmetic pouch.

French purse epi noir or Pallas compact wallet in noir?


----------



## Cat2015

Wallet Addict said:


> V cosmetic pouch.
> 
> French purse epi noir or Pallas compact wallet in noir?



Just purchased large cosmetics pouch in DE.  Love the French purse (mono  tho) which I've carried for years.   Can't resist buying the Pallas compact on noir to go with my new twinset.  &#128512;


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas compact wallet in noir!

Mono NF MM or Azur NF MM?


----------



## Wallet Addict

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas compact wallet in noir!
> 
> Mono NF MM or Azur NF MM?


Mono NF MM 

Soft Lockit or Mahina Babylone PM?


----------



## frzsri

Wallet Addict said:


> Mono NF MM
> 
> Soft Lockit or Mahina Babylone PM?




Definitely SL, PM in Galet is my dream bag[emoji173]&#65039;

Epi Petit Noe or Epi Speedy 30?


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Epi Petit Noe (maybe in fuchsia?!)!

Speedy B 25 (any canvas print) or Pochette Métis?


----------



## carrie_monroe

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Epi Petit Noe (maybe in fuchsia?!)!
> 
> Speedy B 25 (any canvas print) or Pochette Métis?



Speedy B 25!

Eva Clutch in DE or Favorite PM in DE?


----------



## Elledeco

carrie_monroe said:


> Speedy B 25!
> 
> Eva Clutch in DE or Favorite PM in DE?



Eva Clutch, love mine! Tapage bag charm or bloomy bag charm?


----------



## queenlobo26

Elledeco said:


> Eva Clutch, love mine! Tapage bag charm or bloomy bag charm?



Tapage charm

Delightful MM or Metis


----------



## Arlene619

Delightful MM&#128525;

Pochette metis or speedy b 25 mono?


----------



## Lv frenzy

Arlene619 said:


> Delightful MM&#128525;
> 
> Pochette metis or speedy b 25 mono?



Speedy b25mono&#128522;
 Alma pm  verni amarante or bastille in colour cerise?


----------



## atlgirl

Alma vernis&#128522;

Mono Totally MM or Pochette Metis?


----------



## momof3boyz

atlgirl said:


> Alma vernis&#128522;
> 
> Mono Totally MM or Pochette Metis?


 Mono Totally MM !
Pallas Aurore or Montaigne monogram MM ?


----------



## k5ml3k

momof3boyz said:


> Mono Totally MM !
> 
> Pallas Aurore or Montaigne monogram MM ?




Montaigne MM in monogram

Insolite or Sarah NM both in multicolore noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Montaigne MM in monogram
> 
> Insolite or Sarah NM both in multicolore noir?


 
NM Sarah...

Vernis alma pm or epi alma pm??


----------



## queenlobo26

LVlvoe_bug said:


> NM Sarah...
> 
> Vernis alma pm or epi alma pm??



Vernis alma pm

Delightful Mm or Metis


----------



## Louisgyal37

queenlobo26 said:


> Vernis alma pm
> 
> Delightful Mm or Metis



Delightful mm
Galliera pm mono or sully mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Delightful mm
> Galliera pm mono or sully mm?



Galleria pm!! Have it and I love it! I tried to like my sully,  I could not get used to the slouchyness of the sully.....

Empreinte Lumi or Empreinte Bastille?


----------



## Phédre

Lumi for me!

Alma pm: epi or vernis


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Phédre;28601319 said:
			
		

> Lumi for me!
> 
> Alma pm: epi or vernis



I agree, LVoe the Lumi!!
Vernis alma!

DE NF or DE Delightful?


----------



## heartLV

DE NF !

St germain or pallas chain ?


----------



## Wallet Addict

heartLV said:


> DE NF !
> 
> St germain or pallas chain ?


St. Germain

Sarah in vernis or Zippy in vernis (Rose Ballerine)?


----------



## auboo

Zippy in vernis ! 

Pochette accesoires in Epi leather or Vernis leather ??


----------



## queenlobo26

auboo said:


> Zippy in vernis !
> 
> Pochette accesoires in Epi leather or Vernis leather ??




Vernis leather

Totally MM DE or Metis


----------



## momof3boyz

queenlobo26 said:


> Vernis leather
> 
> Totally MM DE or Metis


 Totally !
Turenne MM or Pallas ?


----------



## matilda_b

momof3boyz said:


> Totally !
> Turenne MM or Pallas ?


Turenne MM

Neverfull MM monogram or Neverfull MM damier ebene?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Totally !
> Turenne MM or Pallas ?



Turenne mm! I have the Pallas but love the style of the Turenne....I think the Turenne is a little more structured than the Pallas but the Pallas is such a beautiful bag......

Pallas or pochette metis?


----------



## Lv frenzy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Turenne mm! I have the Pallas but love the style of the Turenne....I think the Turenne is a little more structured than the Pallas but the Pallas is such a beautiful bag......
> 
> Pallas or pochette metis?



Pallas

Artsy or delightful mm?


----------



## Rani

Delightful mm

Totally pm de or alma bb epi?


----------



## auboo

Alma bb epi all the way !!!! 

Favorite mm or monogram twinset ?


----------



## Mendezhm

auboo said:


> Alma bb epi all the way !!!!
> 
> Favorite mm or monogram twinset ?




Mono twinset!

Metis Pochette or Twinset?


----------



## telrunya

Pochette Metis!

Pochette Metis or Retiro NM in Noir?


----------



## Arlene619

Pochette Metis! 

Montsouris GM or Keepall 45. Sorry I'm getting into travel pieces lol


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Arlene619 said:


> Pochette Metis!
> 
> Montsouris GM or Keepall 45. Sorry I'm getting into travel pieces lol



Montsouris GM....

Mono V pochette or mono V cosmetic case?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Mono v pochette ( more versatile) 
Estrela mm old model or galliera pm mono ( both found in brand new condition)?


----------



## Louise Sunshine

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono v pochette ( more versatile)
> Estrela mm old model or galliera pm mono ( both found in brand new condition)?



Galleria

Mono Speedy 40 or Retiro NM?


----------



## Lady.B

Louise Sunshine said:


> Galleria
> 
> Mono Speedy 40 or Retiro NM?



Retiro NM.


Bagatelle in empreinte or Kimono?


----------



## Louise Sunshine

Lady.B said:


> Retiro NM.
> 
> 
> Bagatelle in empreinte or Kimono?



Bagatelle in Noir PLEASE!


----------



## momof3boyz

Lady.B said:


> Retiro NM.
> 
> 
> Bagatelle in empreinte or Kimono?


 Kimono .
Montaigne MM monogram or Retiro NM ?


----------



## Louise Sunshine

momof3boyz said:


> Kimono .
> Montaigne MM monogram or Retiro NM ?



Montaigne in empreinte 

Mono Sarah wallet or DE Insolite w/red interior?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louise Sunshine said:


> Montaigne in empreinte
> 
> Mono Sarah wallet or DE Insolite w/red interior?



No Sarah wallet!

Mono saumur mm or Turenne mm?


----------



## Kylie M

LVlvoe_bug said:


> No Sarah wallet!
> 
> Mono saumur mm or Turenne mm?



Mono saumar

Turenne PM or Favorite MM mono?


----------



## Kyokei

Turenne PM

W BB or Kimono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

W bb!

Mono neverfull mm or mono voltaire?


----------



## Arlene619

Mono mm

Epi Louise pm or Epi twist bag?


----------



## Kyokei

Louise PM

ZCP Vernis or ZCP Empreinte?


----------



## momof3boyz

Kyokei said:


> Louise PM
> 
> ZCP Vernis or ZCP Empreinte?


 ZCP Vernis !
Monogram montaigne MM or Retiro NM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> ZCP Vernis !
> Monogram montaigne MM or Retiro NM ?



Hard choice but I'm going to have to go with the Retiro NM in noir...It's so pretty!!!!!

mono NF MM or V mono NF in grenade?


----------



## Mendezhm

Mono nf mm

These are totally opposite, but...
Delightful pm Azur or pochette Metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mendezhm said:


> Mono nf mm
> 
> These are totally opposite, but...
> Delightful pm Azur or pochette Metis?



Pockets metis!!

Mono voltaire or retiro nm in noir?


----------



## bag4U

Lv frenzy said:


> Pallas
> 
> Artsy or delightful mm?


Artsy


----------



## luminositylux

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pockets metis!!
> 
> Mono voltaire or retiro nm in noir?


I'm new to LV so this is like jibberish to me.. I had to google them, but I pick the Retiro NM!

Bastille PM or Montaigne MM, in Dahlia color?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luminositylux said:


> I'm new to LV so this is like jibberish to me.. I had to google them, but I pick the Retiro NM!
> 
> Bastille PM or Montaigne MM, in Dahlia color?



I've been collecting LV for awhile and still have to google some styles..

Montaigne in dahlia!!

Bloomsbury or pochette metis?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I've been collecting LV for awhile and still have to google some styles..
> 
> Montaigne in dahlia!!
> 
> Bloomsbury or pochette metis?


 Bloomsbury !!!! DE is my favorite thats why 
Brea MM Epi or DE Alma PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Bloomsbury !!!! DE is my favorite thats why
> Brea MM Epi or DE Alma PM ?



DE alma pm, cause I have it! I don't own any epi bags....not sure why I just can't like epi bags..I have no azur bags either....

Mono artsy or azur artsy?


----------



## atlgirl

Mono Artsy! 

Turenne MM or Pallas?


----------



## Kyokei

Turenne MM

Trevi PM or Tivloi PM?


----------



## HazeLV

Kyokei said:


> Turenne MM
> 
> Trevi PM or Tivloi PM?




Trevi PM

Keepall 50 or Twinset Empreinte??


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

HazeLV said:


> Trevi PM
> 
> Keepall 50 or Twinset Empreinte??



Keepall!!

Mono speedy b or DE speedy B?


----------



## HazeLV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Keepall!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mono speedy b or DE speedy B?




Had to do this one too!

DE speedy every time!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

HazeLV said:


> Had to do this one too!
> 
> DE speedy every time!!!





Trevi pm or DE evora MM?


----------



## Kyokei

Trevi PM

Emp Curieuse wallet or emp Clemence wallet?


----------



## momof3boyz

Kyokei said:


> Trevi PM
> 
> Emp Curieuse wallet or emp Clemence wallet?


Emp Curieuse wallet !
Pallas Noir or Montaigne MM Monogram ?


----------



## atlgirl

momof3boyz said:


> Emp Curieuse wallet !
> Pallas Noir or Montaigne MM Monogram ?



Montaigne MM Mono!

Totally MM Mono or Turenne MM?


----------



## Mendezhm

atlgirl said:


> Montaigne MM Mono!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally MM Mono or Turenne MM?




Turenne MM!!

Delightful Azur (not sure of size yet) or Speedy 30 Azur


----------



## cap

Mendezhm said:


> Turenne MM!!
> 
> Delightful Azur (not sure of size yet) or Speedy 30 Azur


 Speedy 30 Azur !
Turenne MM or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


----------



## casseyelsie

cap said:


> Speedy 30 Azur !
> 
> Turenne MM or Monogram Montaigne MM ?




Turenne MM

Palermo GM or Evora MM?


----------



## mindless

Palermo GM

Vernis Montaigne BB or Vernis Alma BB


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vernis alma bb!

Mono NF mm or mono Voltaire? Trying to decide between the two!


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis alma bb!
> 
> Mono NF mm or mono Voltaire? Trying to decide between the two!



Mono NF Mm!

Totally MM Mono or mono NF Rose Ballerine?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

atlgirl said:


> Mono NF Mm!
> 
> Totally MM Mono or mono NF Rose Ballerine?



Since I already have the totally mm mono, NF rose ballerine, it's a beautiful color..

DE NF mm or Reggia?


----------



## chubbyshopper

Have just founded love for the NF.. DE NF mm

NF Mon Mono mm OR NF Epi noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

chubbyshopper said:


> Have just founded love for the NF.. DE NF mm
> 
> NF Mon Mono mm OR NF Epi noir



Mon mono NF!!!! I have no epi bags in my collections.....

V speedy or V NF?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono NF!!!! I have no epi bags in my collections.....
> 
> V speedy or V NF?



Tough one, V NF!

Totally MM mono or Turenne PM?


----------



## casseyelsie

atlgirl said:


> Tough one, V NF!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally MM mono or Turenne PM?




Turenne PM

Turenne MM or Evora MM?


----------



## atlgirl

casseyelsie said:


> Turenne PM
> 
> Turenne MM or Evora MM?



Turenne MM!

Terence PM or Turenne MM?


----------



## Kylie M

Turenne PM (I like small bags)

Favorite MM or Hoxton PM


----------



## ajr1516

Favorite MM!! Have it!!

Speedy B 30 or Retiro NM


----------



## Dinasmith

Speedy B 30!!!

Odeon PM or Bloomsbury GM?


----------



## lvpradalove

Dinasmith said:


> Speedy B 30!!!
> 
> Odeon PM or Bloomsbury GM?




Bloomsbury gm

Montaigne mm dahlia or twinset empreint dahlia


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

casseyelsie said:


> Turenne PM
> 
> Turenne MM or Evora MM?



Have both! Just got the Turenne  mm but haven't used it yet.....
I still like the evora better...

De Trevi pm or de alma pm?


----------



## casseyelsie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have both! Just got the Turenne  mm but haven't used it yet.....
> 
> I still like the evora better...
> 
> 
> 
> De Trevi pm or de alma pm?




Alma all the way!


----------



## Almond_Joy

Empreinte St Germain or Empreinte Twinset?


----------



## casseyelsie

Twinset. 

Bosphore backpack or Montsouris Backpack??


----------



## momof3boyz

casseyelsie said:


> Twinset.
> 
> Bosphore backpack or Montsouris Backpack??


 Bosphore !!
Montaigne MM monogram or Speedy b monogram ?


----------



## Tonimack

momof3boyz said:


> Bosphore !!
> Montaigne MM monogram or Speedy b monogram ?



Montaigne MM.

Cluny MM or Lockme II?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Tonimack said:


> Montaigne MM.
> 
> Cluny MM or Lockme II?



I like both but the straps on the sides of lockme sort if throw me off liking the bag so I pick the cluny.....

Mono voltaire or mono NF Mm?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I like both but the straps on the sides of lockme sort if throw me off liking the bag so I pick the cluny.....
> 
> Mono voltaire or mono NF Mm?


 Voltaire ! I like the GM size nf best 
Empreinte Marais Noir or Pallas Aurore ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Voltaire ! I like the GM size nf best
> Empreinte Marais Noir or Pallas Aurore ?



Pallas aurore, have it and love it....For some reason I just don't like the style of the marais..

Mono NF abricot or mono MF rose ballerine?


----------



## cap

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas aurore, have it and love it....For some reason I just don't like the style of the marais..
> 
> Mono NF abricot or mono MF rose ballerine?


 Rose Ballerine !
Alma bb DE or Rivoli bb ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

cap said:


> Rose Ballerine !
> Alma bb DE or Rivoli bb ?



DE alma bb

V cosmetic pouch or MC cosmetic pouch?


----------



## Mendezhm

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE alma bb
> 
> 
> 
> V cosmetic pouch or MC cosmetic pouch?




MC cosmetic pouch! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji172][emoji170][emoji175]

Empreinte key pouch in iris or ballerine?


----------



## litchi

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE alma bb
> 
> V cosmetic pouch or MC cosmetic pouch?



MC cosmetic pouch! 


Verona DE PM -or- Noe DA?


----------



## litchi

Mendezhm said:


> MC cosmetic pouch! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji172][emoji170][emoji175]
> 
> Empreinte key pouch in iris or ballerine?



LOL same answer... for your question, I pick Iris!


Verona PM or Noe DA?


----------



## momof3boyz

litchi said:


> LOL same answer... for your question, I pick Iris!
> 
> 
> Verona PM or Noe DA?


 Verona PM ! So cute and pretty !
Montaigne MM monogram or Rivoli MM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Verona PM ! So cute and pretty !
> Montaigne MM monogram or Rivoli MM ?



Montaigne mm monogram !!

Cabas jour (from the men's line, I really like this bag!) or mono MF mm?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne mm monogram !!
> 
> Cabas jour (from the men's line, I really like this bag!) or mono MF mm?



Mono NF mm

Totally pm de or Alma bb de?


----------



## casseyelsie

Rani said:


> Mono NF mm
> 
> 
> 
> Totally pm de or Alma bb de?




Alma BB! 

Daily organizer or Insolite organizer?


----------



## Zabear

casseyelsie said:


> Alma BB!
> 
> Daily organizer or Insolite organizer?




Daily organizer!

Monogram artsy or retiro nm noir?


----------



## momof3boyz

Zabear said:


> Daily organizer!
> 
> Monogram artsy or retiro nm noir?


 Retiro !
Alma PM DE or Rivoli MM ?


----------



## hgbag

Alma PM DE!

Mono Metis Pochette or Menilmontant?


----------



## casseyelsie

hgbag said:


> Alma PM DE!
> 
> Mono Metis Pochette or Menilmontant?




Menilmontant! 

Empreinte Lumineuse or Bastille? 

P/S. Sorry if I spelled wrongly [emoji23]


----------



## lyn88

Bastille.

Alma BB epi cowuelicot or epi fuchsia?


----------



## Nymth

lyn88 said:


> Bastille.
> 
> Alma BB epi cowuelicot or epi fuchsia?




Epi fuchsia alma bb

Twinset dahlia or ROse ballerina


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nymth said:


> Epi fuchsia alma bb
> 
> Twinset dahlia or ROse ballerina



Rose ballerine twinset!!

Portobello Or Reggia?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Rose ballerine twinset!!
> 
> Portobello Or Reggia?


 Portobello !
Montaigne monogram or speedy b mon mono ?


----------



## lvmk

Speedy B Mon Mono.

RK'S Bag with Holes (Celebrating Monogram) or CL's bag (I can't remember the name, it too was a Celebrating Monogram bag)


----------



## Arlene619

lvmk said:


> Speedy B Mon Mono.
> 
> RK'S Bag with Holes (Celebrating Monogram) or CL's bag (I can't remember the name, it too was a Celebrating Monogram bag)




CL version
New Pallas shopper tote or the Neverfull EPI


----------



## lvmk

Arlene619 said:


> CL version
> New Pallas shopper tote or the Neverfull EPI


Neverfull EPI!!! 

Neverfull Ramages or Pink Neverfull "V"


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lvmk said:


> Neverfull EPI!!!
> 
> Neverfull Ramages or Pink Neverfull "V"



pink V NF!!! I went to pick it up at the store and the strap was damaged so I ended up with the v speedy instead!!!

NM retiro noir or NF mm in abricot?


----------



## lvmk

LVlvoe_bug said:


> pink V NF!!! I went to pick it up at the store and the strap was damaged so I ended up with the v speedy instead!!!
> 
> NM retiro noir or NF mm in abricot?


NF MM in Abricot

Multicolor Speedy or Vernis Lockit?


----------



## 858Smith

lvmk said:


> NF MM in Abricot
> 
> Multicolor Speedy or Vernis Lockit?



Vernis Lockit.

Odeon or Bloomsbury?


----------



## lvmk

858Smith said:


> Vernis Lockit.
> 
> Odeon or Bloomsbury?


Bloomsbury! 

Neverfull in Damier Ebene or Neverfull in Mono?


----------



## missellenmarieD

lvmk said:


> Bloomsbury!
> 
> Neverfull in Damier Ebene or Neverfull in Mono?



Damier Ebene!

Eden or Pochette Metis?


----------



## lvmk

missellenmarieD said:


> Damier Ebene!
> 
> Eden or Pochette Metis?


Pochette Metis.

Petit Malle Monogram or Petit Malle Metallic Fringe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

missellenmarieD said:


> Damier Ebene!
> 
> Eden or Pochette Metis?



Pochette Metis!

Ramages cosmetic pouch or v cosmetic pouch?


----------



## Rani

V cosmetic pouch

Totally pm de or Siena pm?


----------



## momof3boyz

Rani said:


> V cosmetic pouch
> 
> Totally pm de or Siena pm?


 Siena PM .
Alma PM DE or Montaigne in Noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Siena PM .
> Alma PM DE or Montaigne in Noir ?



Montaigne in noir!

V NF turquoise or mono NF abricot?


----------



## atlgirl

Mono NF abricot!

Montaigne mono MM or Pallas dahlia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

atlgirl said:


> Mono NF abricot!
> 
> Montaigne mono MM or Pallas dahlia?



Pallas dahlia!

Pallas shopper or NM retiro noir?


----------



## atlgirl

NM retiiro noir!

Mono totally MM or Pochette Metis?


----------



## Louisgyal37

atlgirl said:


> NM retiiro noir!
> 
> Mono totally MM or Pochette Metis?



Pochette Metis
Reggia or delightful de pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pochette Metis
> Reggia or delightful de pm?



Reggia! One of my favorite bags to carry...

Reggia or portobello?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

This threads been quiet 

Vernis alma bb or vernis montana?


----------



## Arlene619

Alma bb&#128525;
Nano W or Nano Turenne?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nano Turenne

Perforated speedy or V speedy?


----------



## Kylie M

V Speedy


Favorite MM monogram or Favorite MM DE?


----------



## Keribelle

Favorite MM DE! 

Pallas Shopper or Epi Brea MM?


----------



## Lvlover21994

Epi brea MM
Metis monogram or NF DE GM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Monogram metis!

Mono delightful mm or mono artsy mm?


----------



## BagLady14

Mono Delightful.

Damier Ebene Speedy B 25 or Alma BB Epi Noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE speedy!

Mono Insolite or mono Sarah wallet?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE speedy!
> 
> Mono Insolite or mono Sarah wallet?



Mono Sarah!

Favorite MM mono or Pochette Metis?


----------



## Vee1227

Favorite MM Mono!!! 

Delightful MM Mono or Sully MM??


----------



## ElleEmJay

Sully MM

Mono Sarah or Mono Emilie????


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono delightful mm!

Vernis alma bb pomme or vernis alma pm pomme?


----------



## LvoemyLV

Alma bb

Mon monogram neverfull mm or mon monogram speedy b 30  (navy and ivorie)


----------



## Leo the Lion

LvoemyLV said:


> Alma bb
> 
> Mon monogram neverfull mm or mon monogram speedy b 30  (navy and ivorie)


Mon Monogram Speedy Navy and Ivorie (Since I have that one )

Ramages Speedy or Ramages Neverfull?


----------



## Kyokei

Ramages NF

DE Totally or DE NF?


----------



## mgbaglady

NF DE GM
Speedy b 30 mono or speedy b 30 DE?


----------



## Kylie M

Speedy 30 mono

Siena DE pm or Turenne mono pm


----------



## atlgirl

Turenne mono pm!

Favorite MM mono or azur?


----------



## Kyokei

Mono!

Noir Speedy B 30 or  Earth Speedy B 30?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Earth speedy b!

Mono NF or Pallas shopper?


----------



## Vee1227

Mono NF

Turenne PM or Siena PM?


----------



## Keribelle

Turenne PM! 

Epi Brea MM Coquelicot or Epi Brea MM Fuschia


----------



## Tvpatel

Epi Brea MM Fuschia

 Montaigne GM empriente noir or artsy empriente noir?


----------



## todom

Tvpatel said:


> Epi Brea MM Fuschia
> 
> Montaigne GM empriente noir or artsy empriente noir?


Montaigne GM
Delightful DE MM or Neverfull MM DE?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

todom said:


> Montaigne GM
> Delightful DE MM or Neverfull MM DE?


 Delightful
 Epi Alma Pm or Epi Neverfull


----------



## Havanese 28

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Delightful
> Epi Alma Pm or Epi Neverfull


Epi Alma PM 
Epi Alma Pistache or Epi Alma Piment ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Epi Alma PM
> Epi Alma Pistache or Epi Alma Piment ?



Epi alma piment!!

Mono Voltaire or DE portobello?


----------



## Leo the Lion

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Delightful
> Epi Alma Pm or Epi Neverfull




Epi Alma PM.

Favorite mm damier ebene or Favorite mm Azur?


----------



## todom

Leo the Lion said:


> Epi Alma PM.
> 
> Favorite mm damier ebene or Favorite mm Azur?


Favourite mm DE
Alma PM damier ebene or speedy B. 30 damier ebene. ??


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

todom said:


> Favourite mm DE
> Alma PM damier ebene or speedy B. 30 damier ebene. ??



DE speedy b!

Mono Voltaire or DE portobello?


----------



## LvoemyLV

Voltaire! Very unique, love it!

Empriente key pouch in noir or zippy coin purse in mono


----------



## atlgirl

LvoemyLV said:


> Voltaire! Very unique, love it!
> 
> Empriente key pouch in noir or zippy coin purse in mono



Empreiente key pouch noir!

Mono Delightful MM or Mono Neverfull MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono NF mm!

Perforated speedy or Kusama speedy?


----------



## mashedpotato

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono NF mm!
> 
> Perforated speedy or Kusama speedy?


Perforated speed!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vernis alma pomme bb or vernis alma pm pomme?


----------



## Leo the Lion

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis alma pomme bb or vernis alma pm pomme?




Alma pm in Pomme (have her and she's amazing)

Neverfull MM monogram or in GM size?


----------



## Keribelle

Neverfull MM monogram! 

Santa Monica Satchel or Brea MM Epi


----------



## Wallet Addict

Keribelle said:


> Neverfull MM monogram!
> 
> Santa Monica Satchel or Brea MM Epi


Santa Monica satchel

Sarah compact wallet or Emilie in rose ballerine?


----------



## Kylie M

Emillie Wallet in rose 

Favorite MM in mono or Favorite MM DE


----------



## Lvlov3

Kylie M said:


> Emillie Wallet in rose
> 
> Favorite MM in mono or Favorite MM DE


Favorite mm in mono!
Artsy mm in da or neverfull mm da


----------



## Leo the Lion

Lvlov3 said:


> Favorite mm in mono!
> Artsy mm in da or neverfull mm da


Neverfull MM in DA!

Speedy 30 or 35 in Mon Monogram?


----------



## momof3boyz

Leo the Lion said:


> Neverfull MM in DA!
> 
> Speedy 30 or 35 in Mon Monogram?


 Speedy 30 !
Speedy b 30 monogram or Montaigne MM monogram ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy 30 !
> Speedy b 30 monogram or Montaigne MM monogram ?



Hard choice!!! 
I don't think there is a wrong choice....I can't choose between the two!

Montaigne MM mono or Montaigne MM Empreinte?


----------



## Leo the Lion

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy 30 !
> Speedy b 30 monogram or Montaigne MM monogram ?


When it's a tie you must purchase both


----------



## Leo the Lion

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hard choice!!!
> I don't think there is a wrong choice....I can't choose between the two!
> 
> Montaigne MM mono or Montaigne MM Empreinte?


Montaigne MM Empreinte!

Delightful MM Azur or Monogram?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Leo the Lion said:


> Montaigne MM Empreinte!
> 
> Delightful MM Azur or Monogram?



Mono delightful mm!

Pallas shopper or Kimono?


----------



## Kylie M

Kimono!!

Emillie wallet or Zippy Compact


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Leo the Lion said:


> When it's a tie you must purchase both



Too funny! I agree...It's an LV rule!

Emilie wallet!

Mono Sarah or mono Insolite?


----------



## casseyelsie

Mono Insolite! 

Manhattan or Hudson?


----------



## dotnative

Manhattan

Zippy Compact in Monogram or DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

dotnative said:


> Manhattan
> 
> Zippy Compact in Monogram or DE?



Zippy compact in mono!!

Infrarouge Dora mm or infrarouge Insolite?


----------



## Leo the Lion

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Zippy compact in mono!!
> 
> Infrarouge Dora mm or infrarouge Insolite?


Dora Insolite (I have her)

Zippy Compact in Noir or Blanc Multicolor? If it were still available


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Leo the Lion said:


> Dora Insolite (I have her)
> 
> Zippy Compact in Noir or Blanc Multicolor? If it were still available



Definitely noir! I'm always afraid of the white canvas turns yellow...not saying it's going to happen ...

Empreinte metis amethysts or Celeste?


----------



## Tvpatel

empreinte Metis Celeste!
Montaigne GM empreinte noir or mono artsy


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono artsy....I would get a mm in Empreinte but think the GM would be too heavy?

Mono Eva or mono favorite?


----------



## LVk8

Mono Eva.  Zip > magnet flap.

Vernis Alma or Electric Epi Alma?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVk8 said:


> Mono Eva.  Zip > magnet flap.
> 
> Vernis Alma or Electric Epi Alma?


Epi Electric Alma, though I admit both are beautiful 
Epi Alma PM in Piment or Epi Alma PM in Indigo?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Epi Electric Alma, though I admit both are beautiful
> Epi Alma PM in Piment or Epi Alma PM in Indigo?



Hmm, part of me says piment ( that is the NF color I want) for the colorful aspect but the neutral part of me says indigo.....I think I'd go indigo for the alma!

Mono Sarah or MC sarah?


----------



## Leo the Lion

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hmm, part of me says piment ( that is the NF color I want) for the colorful aspect but the neutral part of me says indigo.....I think I'd go indigo for the alma!
> 
> Mono Sarah or MC sarah?


I have both and that is a tough one.

Mono Sarah (only because I use it more but MC Sarah is a little prettier 

Favorite MM Azur or Pochette Metis?


----------



## Havanese 28

Leo the Lion said:


> I have both and that is a tough one.
> 
> Mono Sarah (only because I use it more but MC Sarah is a little prettier
> 
> Favorite MM Azur or Pochette Metis?


Pochette Metis
Alma BB DE or Favorite PM DE?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Havanese 28 said:


> Pochette Metis
> Alma BB DE or Favorite PM DE?


Alma BB DE
zippy compact wallet or pallas compact wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma BB DE
> zippy compact wallet or pallas compact wallet?



Pallas compact wallet!

Multicartes in fuchsia or abricot?


----------



## LvoemyLV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas compact wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> Multicartes in fuchsia or abricot?




Abricot!!!

Speedy b 30 DA or classic speedy 30 (not b) mon mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LvoemyLV said:


> Abricot!!!
> 
> Speedy b 30 DA or classic speedy 30 (not b) mon mono?



Speedy mon mono!

Pallas or Pallas shopper?


----------



## Rani

Pallas

Sully mm or delightful pm nm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sully mm

Ramages NF or V NF?


----------



## poshmommy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sully mm
> 
> Ramages NF or V NF?



V NF

twinset in iris or rose litche capucines bb


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

poshmommy said:


> V NF
> 
> twinset in iris or rose litche capucines bb



Rose litche capucines bb

Empreinte speedy in aurore or Empreinte speedy in granet?


----------



## Rani

Aurore

Delightful pm de or Sully mm?


----------



## Havanese 28

Rani said:


> Aurore
> 
> Delightful pm de or Sully mm?


Delightful PM
Alma BB Piment or Alma PM Piment?


----------



## casseyelsie

Havanese 28 said:


> Delightful PM
> Alma BB Piment or Alma PM Piment?




Alma BB!  Any color in BB size rather than PM lol


----------



## casseyelsie

casseyelsie said:


> Alma BB!  Any color in BB size rather than PM lol




Oops forgot to add my question. So here goes....

Bergamo PM or Trevi PM?


----------



## Rani

Trevi pm

Delightful pm de or Totally pm de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE totally pm

Mono Kimono or DE Kensington?


----------



## casseyelsie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE totally pm
> 
> Mono Kimono or DE Kensington?




Kimono! 

Trevi PM or Brea MM?


----------



## Kyokei

Brea MM

Trocadero or Saint Jacques?


----------



## Havanese 28

Kyokei said:


> Brea MM
> 
> Trocadero or Saint Jacques?


Saint Jacques
Classic Speedy 30 DE or Alma PM DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Saint Jacques
> Classic Speedy 30 DE or Alma PM DE?



DE Caissa hobo or DE delightful??


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE Caissa hobo or DE delightful??


Definitely DE Delightful
DE classic Speedy 30 or DE alma PM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

De alma pm
Kusama zippy wallet (red) or zippy compact wallet mono?


----------



## Havanese 28

Louisgyal37 said:


> De alma pm
> Kusama zippy wallet (red) or zippy compact wallet mono?


Zippy compact wallet in mono
Alma bb DE or Favorite PM DE?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Havanese 28 said:


> Zippy compact wallet in mono
> Alma bb DE or Favorite PM DE?



Alma bb de ( want the favorite mm de though)
Reggia or delightful de mm?


----------



## ruox1

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma bb de ( want the favorite mm de though)
> 
> Reggia or delightful de mm?




Delightful de mm!

BREA MM or Montaigne MM? (I understand the leathers are different, but overall shape and design??)


----------



## Louisgyal37

ruox1 said:


> Delightful de mm!
> 
> BREA MM or Montaigne MM? (I understand the leathers are different, but overall shape and design??)



Montaigne mm ( not a brea fan) 
Speedy mon mono or emp speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Montaigne mm ( not a brea fan)
> Speedy mon mono or emp speedy?



Hmmm, both?!

Pallas pochette or toiletry pouch (as a clutch)?


----------



## atlgirl

Pallas Pochette!

Mono neverfull MM or Mono delightful MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

atlgirl said:


> Pallas Pochette!
> 
> Mono neverfull MM or Mono delightful MM?



Mono NF mm!

caissa hobo or DE delightful ?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono NF mm!
> 
> caissa hobo or DE delightful ?



DE delightful!

Mono neverfull MM or Pochette Metis?


----------



## Arlene619

Pochette metis
Speedy  white multicolor or speedy watercolor aquarelle


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Watercolor speedy!!

Pochette metis or mono favorite?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Watercolor speedy!!
> 
> Pochette metis or mono favorite?



Pochette Metis
Evora mm or reggia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pochette Metis
> Evora mm or reggia?



Have both and LVoe both! 

DE NF MM or DE Delightful MM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

lvlvoe_bug said:


> have both and lvoe both!
> 
> De nf mm or de delightful mm?


de delightful mm
adele or insolite wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> de delightful mm
> adele or insolite wallet?



Insolite!

Mono cles or mono cosmetic pouch?


----------



## Kylie M

Cosmetic pouch

Turenne pm or  Montaigne mono mm


----------



## LoVeTreasures

Kylie M said:


> Cosmetic pouch
> 
> Turenne pm or  Montaigne mono mm



Montaigne mono mm

Alma BB epi noir or Twinset noir?


----------



## Arlene619

LoVeTreasures said:


> Montaigne mono mm
> 
> Alma BB epi noir or Twinset noir?



Alma bb 
Twinset mono/black or pochette metis


----------



## Havanese 28

Arlene619 said:


> Alma bb
> Twinset mono/black or pochette metis


Pochette Metis
Empreinte Speedy 25 in Infini or SC BB in Noir?


----------



## Kyokei

Infini Speedy 25

Montaigne BB in Empreinte leather or Trocadero?


----------



## Rani

Kyokei said:


> Infini Speedy 25
> 
> Montaigne BB in Empreinte leather or Trocadero?



Montaigne BB in Empreinte leather

Totally pm de or Neverfull mm mono?


----------



## vhenna

Rani said:


> Totally pm de or Neverfull mm mono?



NF MM mono.

Brea in Epi leather or Vernis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

vhenna said:


> NF MM mono.
> 
> Brea in Epi leather or Vernis?



Vernis brea!

DE NF or DE speedy b?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis brea!
> 
> DE NF or DE speedy b?


 DE speedy b !
Montaigne MM monogram or speedy b monogram 30 ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> DE speedy b !
> Montaigne MM monogram or speedy b monogram 30 ?



Mono Montaigne mm! 

DE NF mm or mono NF mm?


----------



## ade_53

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Montaigne mm!
> 
> 
> 
> DE NF mm or mono NF mm?




DE NF MM

Alma BB epi or Alma BB vernis?


----------



## Havanese 28

ade_53 said:


> DE NF MM
> 
> Alma BB epi or Alma BB vernis?


I have an absolutely Love both!  Both can be dressed up or down.  It depends on color preference and hardware preference and how you plan to wear it most.  I wear Epi more because it's more everyday, but Vernis is very special.  Awesome bag!  I'd probably recommend Epi first.

Empreinte Speedy 25 in Infini or Terre?


----------



## Kylie M

Infini

Favorite MM DE or Speedy DE


----------



## Havanese 28

Kylie M said:


> Infini
> 
> Favorite MM DE or Speedy DE


Speedy DE
Alma DE or Speedy DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Speedy DE
> Alma DE or Speedy DE?



DE alma!

Mono Insolite or mono Sarah?


----------



## hart88hart

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE alma!
> 
> Mono Insolite or mono Sarah?



Mono Sarah!  Love every Sarah I have!  

Montaigne MM in Amarante or Alma PM in Amarante?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hart88hart said:


> Mono Sarah!  Love every Sarah I have!
> 
> Montaigne MM in Amarante or Alma PM in Amarante?



Alma pm in amarante!

Mono Insolite or infrarouge Insolite?


----------



## LvoemyLV

Mono insolite 

Speedy b 30 mon mono or pochette metis


----------



## LoVeTreasures

LvoemyLV said:


> Mono insolite
> 
> Speedy b 30 mon mono or pochette metis



Pochette metis 

Alma BB epi noir or Twinset empreinte noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LoVeTreasures said:


> Pochette metis
> 
> Alma BB epi noir or Twinset empreinte noir?



Epi noir alma bb!

Vernis alma bb or DE Alma bb?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi noir alma bb!
> 
> Vernis alma bb or DE Alma bb?


DE alma bb
Ikat neverfull mm rose velour or neverfull v mm grenade ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> DE alma bb
> Ikat neverfull mm rose velour or neverfull v mm grenade ?



RV ikat NF

Pallas chain or pochette metis?


----------



## Pebli

LVlvoe_bug said:


> RV ikat NF
> 
> Pallas chain or pochette metis?



Pallas chain!

Favourite MM or Twinset empreinte ?


----------



## lyreen

Pebli said:


> Pallas chain!
> 
> Favourite MM or Twinset empreinte ?



Twinset!

Caissa Hobo or Delightful PM?


----------



## CDinLV

lyreen said:


> Twinset!
> 
> Caissa Hobo or Delightful PM?




Caissa hobo!!

Nano Turenne or Nano W


----------



## Louisgyal37

CDinLV said:


> Caissa hobo!!
> 
> Nano Turenne or Nano W



Nano turenne
Sarah nm de or Emilie de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Nano turenne
> Sarah nm de or Emilie de?



Sara nm!

Pallas shopper or NM retiro in noir? (Both bags on my wishlist!)


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sara nm!
> 
> Pallas shopper or NM retiro in noir? (Both bags on my wishlist!)



NM retiiro!

Palermo GM or Totally MM mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

atlgirl said:


> NM retiiro!
> 
> Palermo GM or Totally MM mono?



Totally mm mono!

Delightful mm mono or DE delightful MM?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Totally mm mono!
> 
> Delightful mm mono or DE delightful MM?



Delightful MM mono!

Totally MM mono or Estrella NM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

atlgirl said:


> Delightful MM mono!
> 
> Totally MM mono or Estrella NM?



Estrela NM!

Mono cosmetic pouch or vernis cosmetic pouch?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Estrela NM!
> 
> Mono cosmetic pouch or vernis cosmetic pouch?



Mono cosmetic pouch!

Delightful MM mono or Estrella NM??


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

atlgirl said:


> Mono cosmetic pouch!
> 
> Delightful MM mono or Estrella NM??



Estrela NM in noir!!!

Stephen Sprouse graffiti speedy or Kusama speedy?


----------



## JustMe07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Estrela NM in noir!!!
> 
> Stephen Sprouse graffiti speedy or Kusama speedy?



Kusama Speedy!

Damier Ebene Alma or Retiro NM Noir


----------



## Havanese 28

JustMe07 said:


> Kusama Speedy!
> 
> Damier Ebene Alma or Retiro NM Noir


DE Alma
DE Alma PM or DE Alma MM for daily bag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> DE Alma
> DE Alma PM or DE Alma MM for daily bag?



I think it depends on how much you carry. I have pm and it can fill up quick with items. For daily use would pick the mm just to have some extra storage room if needed.


Roses NF or roses speedy?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think it depends on how much you carry. I have pm and it can fill up quick with items. For daily use would pick the mm just to have some extra storage room if needed.
> 
> 
> Roses NF or roses speedy?


Both beautiful, but Roses NF since I'd use it as a fun tote, mostly during Summer.  
Delightful PM DE or Sully MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Both beautiful, but Roses NF since I'd use it as a fun tote, mostly during Summer.
> Delightful PM DE or Sully MM?



Sully mm even though it didn't work for me and I sold mine, it's such a pretty bag!

Epi cluny or epi alma?


----------



## hart88hart

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sully mm even though it didn't work for me and I sold mine, it's such a pretty bag!
> 
> Epi cluny or epi alma?



Epi Cluny!  It has more room than the Alma, strap is included, and I love the single handle!


Epi Cluny in Anthracite or wait for the new Emp Louvre??


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hart88hart said:


> Epi Cluny!  It has more room than the Alma, strap is included, and I love the single handle!
> 
> 
> Epi Cluny in Anthracite or wait for the new Emp Louvre??



Is there a pic of the emp louvre? I really like the style of the cluny and anthracite is a stunning color!! 

Epi alma or epi NF?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Is there a pic of the emp louvre? I really like the style of the cluny and anthracite is a stunning color!!
> 
> Epi alma or epi NF?


Epi Alma
Cluny BB Noir or St Germain PM Noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Epi Alma
> Cluny BB Noir or St Germain PM Noir?



Cluny bb noir for sure! I bought a st Germain mm and returned it..

Turenne mm or Palermo pm?


----------



## hart88hart

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Is there a pic of the emp louvre? I really like the style of the cluny and anthracite is a stunning color!!
> 
> Epi alma or epi NF?



There is one in the post "Louis Vuitton June - Nov 2015 New Releases" post # 1118 and on the first page as well.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hart88hart said:


> There is one in the post "Louis Vuitton June - Nov 2015 New Releases" post # 1118 and on the first page as well.



Found it, thank you!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Turenne MM or Palermo PM?


----------



## lvpradalove

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Turenne MM or Palermo PM?




turenne mm


pochette metis or full leather twinset?


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

lvpradalove said:


> turenne mm
> 
> 
> pochette metis or full leather twinset?




Full leather twinset.

Mon mono Neverfull or mon mono Speedy?


----------



## momof3boyz

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Full leather twinset.
> 
> Mon mono Neverfull or mon mono Speedy?


 Mon mono NF .
Montaigne MM monogram canvas or Speedy b mon monogram ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Mon mono NF .
> Montaigne MM monogram canvas or Speedy b mon monogram ?



Mono Montaigne mm!

Pallas or Pallas bb?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Montaigne mm!
> 
> Pallas or Pallas bb?


Pallas
Alma PM Epi Electric or Alma PM Vernis Noir?


----------



## eleg

Alma PM electric noir
Alma BB or PM


----------



## Havanese 28

eleg said:


> Alma PM electric noir
> Alma BB or PM


Both!  But if I must choose, Alma BB.  I think every collection needs one of these beautiful, versatile bags!
Delightful PM DE or Alma BB DE?


----------



## eleg

Alma BB DE
Just saw Alma BB in Lilas nacre it's gorgeous or magnolia it's beyond gorgeous?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma in magnolia...


Alma mono bb or alma DE bb?


----------



## Kylie M

Alma DE BB

Delightful PM or Speedy 25


----------



## Nivahra

Speedy 25

Alma BB in the new grey nacre or Rose Ballerine?


----------



## eleg

Grey nacre
Alma neverfull in black Epi or Alma Pm


----------



## londonmommy2014

Grey nacre alma. Neverfull mm or cassia hobo both with rb


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Neverfull mm

Roses speedy or grenade V speedy?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neverfull mm
> 
> Roses speedy or grenade V speedy?



Grenade V Speedy!

Pochette Metis or Mono neverfull MM?


----------



## Kickchic

atlgirl said:


> Grenade V Speedy!
> 
> Pochette Metis or Mono neverfull MM?



Pochette Metis

Montaigne GM Noir


----------



## Africadunn1

Montaigne  

Rivington Cabas or camouflage speedy


----------



## LvoemyLV

Africadunn1 said:


> Montaigne
> 
> 
> 
> Rivington Cabas or camouflage speedy




Rivington cabas

Neverfull epi noir or pochette Metis


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LvoemyLV said:


> Rivington cabas
> 
> Neverfull epi noir or pochette Metis



Pochette metis

Mon mono NF or mon mono agenda?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis
> 
> Mon mono NF or mon mono agenda?


Both again!  I'd only use the Neverful as a travel tote and for vacations and I love the idea of a personalized one.  The ones I see on this site are gorgeous, making a popular bag a little more special.  I also love the mon mono Agenda pm.  Again, it's such a useful item, I think personalizing it makes it more unique.  
Speedy 30 DE or Alma MM DE?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Havanese 28 said:


> Both again!  I'd only use the Neverful as a travel tote and for vacations and I love the idea of a personalized one.  The ones I see on this site are gorgeous, making a popular bag a little more special.  I also love the mon mono Agenda pm.  Again, it's such a useful item, I think personalizing it makes it more unique.
> Speedy 30 DE or Alma MM DE?



Speedy 30 DE
Neverfull v grenade or Neverfull mm de?


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Neverfull mm de.  

Mon mono Speedy 30 or roses Speedy 30?


----------



## Kylie M

Mon mono without doubt

Pochette NM or Eva


----------



## Louisgyal37

Kylie M said:


> Mon mono without doubt
> 
> Pochette NM or Eva



Pochette nm
Favorite mm de or bloomsbury?


----------



## Havanese 28

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pochette nm
> Favorite mm de or bloomsbury?


Bloomsbury 
Alma PM epi electric or Cluny BB Noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Bloomsbury
> Alma PM epi electric or Cluny BB Noir



Cluny bb noir!

Pallas shopper in noir or NM retiro in noir?


----------



## Havanese 28

Retiro NM Noir
Empreinte Speedy 25 or Trocadero


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Retiro NM Noir
> Empreinte Speedy 25 or Trocadero



 I think I would pick the emp speedy  since it gives you more options to carry and can wear in all weather and not worry about the vachetta. ButI LVoe the trocadero style!!

NM retiro in noir or mono NF mm in mimosa?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think I would pick the emp speedy  since it gives you more options to carry and can wear in all weather and not worry about the vachetta. ButI LVoe the trocadero style!!
> 
> NM retiro in noir or mono NF mm in mimosa?


NM retiro noir
Paillettes speedy or mon mono speedy?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think I would pick the emp speedy  since it gives you more options to carry and can wear in all weather and not worry about the vachetta. ButI LVoe the trocadero style!!
> 
> NM retiro in noir or mono NF mm in mimosa?


Mimosa Neverful MM
Empreinte Speedy 25 Orient or Infini?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Mimosa Neverful MM
> Empreinte Speedy 25 Orient or Infini?



Empreinte speedy in orient

Mono eva or mono favorite mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy in orient
> 
> Mono eva or mono favorite mm?



Mono favorite mm
Paillettes speedy or mon mono speedy?


----------



## atlgirl

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono favorite mm
> Paillettes speedy or mon mono speedy?



Mon mono speedy!

Mono Metis or Mono neverfull mm fuchsia ?


----------



## Nivahra

atlgirl said:


> Mon mono speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> Mono Metis or Mono neverfull mm fuchsia ?




Mono Neverfull mm fuchsia [emoji106]&#127995;

Pochette NM noir or Magnolia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nivahra said:


> Mono Neverfull mm fuchsia [emoji106]&#55356;&#57339;
> 
> Pochette NM noir or Magnolia?



Pochette nm in magnolia but I would worry about color transfer....

De delightful mm or caissa hobo?


----------



## atlgirl

DE delightful MM!

Mono delightful MM or Metis hobo?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Metis hobo

Azur noe or azur delightful pm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Metis hobo
> 
> Azur noe or azur delightful pm?


Azur delightful
Artsy Empreinte or Montaigne Empreinte?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Azur delightful
> Artsy Empreinte or Montaigne Empreinte?



Montaigne Empreinte! Sold my emp artsy....

Mono cles or vernis cles?

Tapage key holder or LV facettes key holder? Or you can say neither...


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne Empreinte! Sold my emp artsy....
> 
> Mono cles or vernis cles?
> 
> Tapage key holder or LV facettes key holder? Or you can say neither...



Mono cles ( less pretty but more practical IMO) 
LV facettes( pretty and simply elegant on bags) had the tapage and although pretty, the noise drove me bananas...
Mono agenda mm or Mc noir agenda?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono cles ( less pretty but more practical IMO)
> LV facettes( pretty and simply elegant on bags) had the tapage and although pretty, the noise drove me bananas...
> Mono agenda mm or Mc noir agenda?



Ops, didn't realize I had done two! I had the Tapage sold it too, the facettes it so much better!

MC noir agenda. But would worry a little about the chipping after awhile....mono would probably be better for durability but not as fun!

Nano speedy or nano noe?


----------



## Tvpatel

Nano noe
mono artsy or mono speedy b 30


----------



## momof3boyz

Tvpatel said:


> Nano noe
> mono artsy or mono speedy b 30


 Mono speedy b .
Mon mono speedy b or Montaigne MM monogram ?


----------



## mrsinsyder

momof3boyz said:


> Mono speedy b .
> Mon mono speedy b or Montaigne MM monogram ?


Mon mono speedy B - my next bag!

Retiro or Estrela?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mrsinsyder said:


> Mon mono speedy B - my next bag!
> 
> Retiro or Estrela?



Retiro

Mono NF or Epi NF?


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Epi NF. I don't have one but love them!

Doc PM or Speedy 25 empriente bronze?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Epi NF. I don't have one but love them!
> 
> Doc PM or Speedy 25 empriente bronze?



Mono doc!!

Epi brea or epi alma?


----------



## miss_chiff

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono doc!!
> 
> Epi brea or epi alma?



Epi alma!

Toiletry pouch 15 or sunglasses case mm?
*Ok...so it's not a bag


----------



## atlgirl

miss_chiff said:


> Epi alma!
> 
> Toiletry pouch 15 or sunglasses case mm?
> *Ok...so it's not a bag



Toiletry pouch 15!

Mono neverfull mm rose ballerine or fuschia?


----------



## Fefster

atlgirl said:


> Toiletry pouch 15!
> 
> Mono neverfull mm rose ballerine or fuschia?



Rose ballerine

Montaigne emp MM in noir or rose Ballerine?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Fefster said:


> Rose ballerine
> 
> Montaigne emp MM in noir or rose Ballerine?



Montaigne mm noir
Mc noir cosmetic pouch or toiletry 19?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Montaigne mm noir
> Mc noir cosmetic pouch or toiletry 19?



MC noir cosmetic pouch

Mirage speedy or Graffiti speedy?


----------



## Minnis

Graffiti 

SC or Capucines


----------



## casseyelsie

Minnis said:


> Graffiti
> 
> 
> 
> SC or Capucines




SC

Pallas chain or Twinset?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

casseyelsie said:


> SC
> 
> Pallas chain or Twinset?



Pallas chain!


Palermo pm or Pallas?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palermo pm or Pallas?




Pallas!

Twist mm or capucines bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ivy1026 said:


> Pallas!
> 
> Twist mm or capucines bb?



Twist mm!

W bb or capucines bb?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Twist mm!
> 
> W bb or capucines bb?



Capuchins bb!

Pallas or Metis hobo?


----------



## casseyelsie

atlgirl said:


> Capuchins bb!
> 
> 
> 
> Pallas or Metis hobo?




Pallas! 

Pallas chain or Saint Germain?


----------



## Havanese 28

casseyelsie said:


> Pallas!
> 
> Pallas chain or Saint Germain?


Saint Germain
Epi Electric Alma PM or Anthracite Nacre Alma PM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Havanese 28 said:


> Saint Germain
> Epi Electric Alma PM or Anthracite Nacre Alma PM?



Anthracite nacre alma pm
Caissa Wallet RB or Emilie wallet RB?


----------



## Havanese 28

Louisgyal37 said:


> Anthracite nacre alma pm
> Caissa Wallet RB or Emilie wallet RB?


Emilie Wallet RB
Alma MM DE or Alma PM DE?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Havanese 28 said:


> Emilie Wallet RB
> Alma MM DE or Alma PM DE?



Alma pm de
Bloomsbury or alma bb de?


----------



## casseyelsie

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma pm de
> 
> Bloomsbury or alma bb de?




Alma BB DE! 

Saint Germain or Mini Crossbody?


----------



## Havanese 28

casseyelsie said:


> Alma BB DE!
> 
> Saint Germain or Mini Crossbody?


Saint Germain
Clunky MM Anthracite or Alma PM Anthracite?


----------



## Kylie M

MC cosmetic 

Mini Pochette or Pochette NM


----------



## LvoemyLV

Kylie M said:


> MC cosmetic
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Pochette or Pochette NM




Pochette nm if you plan on fitting a phone (and can be used as a cute crossbody)

Pochette Metis or turenne pm


----------



## LVoeletters

LvoemyLV said:


> Pochette nm if you plan on fitting a phone (and can be used as a cute crossbody)
> 
> Pochette Metis or turenne pm




Pochette Metis !

Key pouch noir empriente or mc noir?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVoeletters said:


> Pochette Metis !
> 
> Key pouch noir empriente or mc noir?


Noir empreinte
Cluny MM Anthracite or Alma PM Anthracite?


----------



## casseyelsie

Havanese 28 said:


> Noir empreinte
> Cluny MM Anthracite or Alma PM Anthracite?




Alma Antrachite! 

Saint Germain or Twinset?


----------



## atlgirl

casseyelsie said:


> Alma Antrachite!
> 
> Saint Germain or Twinset?



Twinset!

Pallas or Mono Montaigne MM?


----------



## aloveforbags

Mono Montaigne Mam


----------



## aloveforbags

Mono favorite MM or Pochette Metis?


----------



## Havanese 28

aloveforbags said:


> Mono favorite MM or Pochette Metis?


Pochette Metis
Alma BB DE or Delightful PM DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Pochette Metis
> Alma BB DE or Delightful PM DE



Alma b de!!

Mono Montaigne or Empreinte Montaigne?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma b de!!
> 
> Mono Montaigne or Empreinte Montaigne?


Empreinte Montaigne!  Gorgeous bag.
Epi Electric Alma BB or Vernis Noir Alma BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Empreinte Montaigne!  Gorgeous bag.
> Epi Electric Alma BB or Vernis Noir Alma BB?



EE alma bb!

Caissa hobo or DE NF?


----------



## yubonita

LVlvoe_bug said:


> EE alma bb!
> 
> Caissa hobo or DE NF?



DE NF!

alma bb epi noir or twinset?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

yubonita said:


> DE NF!
> 
> alma bb epi noir or twinset?



alma bb epi noir!!

DE evora or Westminster GM?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> alma bb epi noir!!
> 
> DE evora or Westminster GM?



Westminster gm

Neverfull pm Azur or Totally pm Azur?


----------



## londonmommy2014

Rani said:


> Westminster gm
> 
> Neverfull pm Azur or Totally pm Azur?



Totally pm azur 
Pouchette nm or eva


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

londonmommy2014 said:


> Totally pm azur
> Pouchette nm or eva



Pochette nm

Ramages NF or V NF?


----------



## Bumbles

Kylie M said:


> MC cosmetic
> 
> Mini Pochette or Pochette NM


Mini pochette

Bloomsbury or Geronimos?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette nm
> 
> Ramages NF or V NF?



V NF
Estrela mm old model or sully mm?


----------



## sanamary

Louisgyal37 said:


> V NF
> Estrela mm old model or sully mm?


sully mm.
Speedy B DE or Monogram, (for use as everyday work bag).25 or 30?


----------



## sanamary

Louisgyal37 said:


> V NF
> Estrela mm old model or sully mm?


sully mm.
Speedy B DE or Monogram, (for use as everyday work bag).25 or 30?


----------



## Louisgyal37

sanamary said:


> sully mm.
> Speedy B DE or Monogram, (for use as everyday work bag).25 or 30?



Speedy B DE 30
Bloomsbury or favorite mm de?


----------



## Havanese 28

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy B DE 30
> Bloomsbury or favorite mm de?


Bloomsbury
Epi Electeic Alma PM or Noir Epi Alma PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Bloomsbury
> Epi Electeic Alma PM or Noir Epi Alma PM?



EE alma pm

Nm retiro  or mono NF mm?


----------



## redkitty

Retiro NM

Capucine BB Tournesol or Mini Dora Bicolour Red?


----------



## Havanese 28

Capucine BB Tournesol
Alma PM Anthracite or Epi Electric?


----------



## Mangosteen20

Chd


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Capucine BB Tournesol
> Alma PM Anthracite or Epi Electric?



Alma pm anthracite

Ramages speedy or Kusama speedy?


----------



## redkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma pm anthracite
> 
> 
> 
> Ramages speedy or Kusama speedy?




Kusama speedy

Black Tournon with Python handles or Petale Lockit PM with python handles?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

redkitty said:


> Kusama speedy
> 
> Black Tournon with Python handles or Petale Lockit PM with python handles?



Both are beautiful bags but I like the lockit a little better!

Eva clutch in mono or DE?


----------



## Havanese 28

Eva clutch in Mono
DE Delightful PM or Portobello PM?


----------



## casseyelsie

Havanese 28 said:


> Eva clutch in Mono
> DE Delightful PM or Portobello PM?




Delightful

DE Venice bag or Trevi PM?


----------



## Kylie M

Trevi PM

Pochette Metis or Speedy B 25 mono


----------



## Louielvr

Kylie M said:


> Trevi PM
> 
> Pochette Metis or Speedy B 25 mono


Pochette Metis


----------



## Havanese 28

Louielvr said:


> Pochette Metis


Pochette Metis
Soft Lockit PM Griotte or Soft Lockit PM Clementine?


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Soft Lockit PM Griotte

Cluny MM Dune or Alma PM Amarante?


----------



## Havanese 28

BlaCkIriS said:


> Soft Lockit PM Griotte
> 
> Cluny MM Dune or Alma PM Amarante?


I Love both and they are such different bags!  Amarante Alma
Cluny BB Noir or EE Alma BB?


----------



## atlgirl

Havanese 28 said:


> I Love both and they are such different bags!  Amarante Alma
> Cluny BB Noir or EE Alma BB?



EE Alma BB!

Mono Neverfull MM pivione or Pochette Metis?


----------



## amie1988

Pochette Metis!


----------



## Havanese 28

atlgirl said:


> EE Alma BB!
> 
> Mono Neverfull MM pivione or Pochette Metis?


Pockets Metis
Soft Lockit PM or W PM?


----------



## Purseaholic6

Soft Lockit PM
Empreint Speedy or canvas?


----------



## sanamary

Purseaholic6 said:


> Soft Lockit PM
> Empreint Speedy or canvas?


Emprinte Speedy.
Looking for first DA bag
DA Neverfull mm/Totallymm or Delightful pm.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sanamary said:


> Emprinte Speedy.
> Looking for first DA bag
> DA Neverfull mm/Totallymm or Delightful pm.



DA totally MM!

Empreinte key pouch in noir or cherry?


----------



## nerual13

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DA totally MM!
> 
> Empreinte key pouch in noir or cherry?



Noir, the cherry looks very orange to me!

Turenne PM or Turenne MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nerual13 said:


> Noir, the cherry looks very orange to me!
> 
> Turenne PM or Turenne MM?



Lol, just received my preloved Empreinte cherry key pouch...

Turenne MM, have it and LVoe it...

Turenne MM or Palermo PM?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Lol, just received my preloved Empreinte cherry key pouch...
> 
> Turenne MM, have it and LVoe it...
> 
> Turenne MM or Palermo PM?


 Turenne MM !
Sarah wallet in Monogram or Rose Nacre  ?


----------



## Havanese 28

momof3boyz said:


> Turenne MM !
> Sarah wallet in Monogram or Rose Nacre  ?


Sarah Wallet in Mono as its classic and goes with everything
Eli Electric Amla PM or Anthracite Nacre Alma PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Sarah Wallet in Mono as its classic and goes with everything
> Eli Electric Amla PM or Anthracite Nacre Alma PM?



Anthracite nacre! Very pretty color.....

Mono mini pochette or mono milla mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Anthracite nacre! Very pretty color.....
> 
> Mono mini pochette or mono milla mm?



Mono mini pochette
Multicolor noir cosmetic or empreinte cosmetic aube?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono mini pochette
> Multicolor noir cosmetic or empreinte cosmetic aube?



MC noir cosmetic 

Mono delightful mm or Pallas in RB?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> MC noir cosmetic
> 
> Mono delightful mm or Pallas in RB?



Mono delightful mm 
Retiro nm noir or trevi pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono delightful mm
> Retiro nm noir or trevi pm?



Have the Trevi and the retiro nm in noir is on my wishlist!!

Retiro nm in noir or Pallas shopper in noir?


----------



## Havanese 28

Retiro NM Noir
Soft lockit PM Griotte or Clementine?


----------



## Kylie M

Soft lockit pm


Pochette Metis or Speedy B 25


----------



## momof3boyz

Kylie M said:


> Soft lockit pm
> 
> 
> Pochette Metis or Speedy B 25


 Speedy b 25 !
Speedy b 30 Mon monogram or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy b 25 !
> Speedy b 30 Mon monogram or Monogram Montaigne MM ?



Mono Montaigne mm!

Mono agenda or mon mono agenda?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Montaigne mm!
> 
> Mono agenda or mon mono agenda?


I love both, but mon mono would be a fun, special piece
Favorite PM DE or Favorite PM Mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> I love both, but mon mono would be a fun, special piece
> Favorite PM DE or Favorite PM Mono?



I don't have any mon mono pieces, I thought an agenda would be the  piece to start with...

Favorite pm mono..had the mono mm but sold it....

Pochette metis or Bloomsbury?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I don't have any mon mono pieces, I thought an agenda would be the  piece to start with...
> 
> Favorite pm mono..had the mono mm but sold it....
> 
> Pochette metis or Bloomsbury?


Bloomsbury
SC PM Cherry or SL PM Griotte


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

SL pm in griotte

Portobello GM or DE evora MM?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> SL pm in griotte
> 
> Portobello GM or DE evora MM?



Portobello GM!

Mono Montaigne MM or Mono Metis?


----------



## Havanese 28

atlgirl said:


> Portobello GM!
> 
> Mono Montaigne MM or Mono Metis?


Mono Metis
SL PM in Cherry or Noir?


----------



## atlgirl

SL PM Cherry!

Mono Metis or Retiro NM Noir?


----------



## momof3boyz

atlgirl said:


> SL PM Cherry!
> 
> Mono Metis or Retiro NM Noir?


 Mono Metis !
Twinsetin mono / noir  or Pochette Metis ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Mono Metis !
> Twinsetin mono / noir  or Pochette Metis ?



Pochette metis!!

Odeon pm or menilmontant pm?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis!!
> 
> Odeon pm or menilmontant pm?


Odeon PM.  I think this bag is so chic.
Alma PM in Coquelliot or Carmine


----------



## Wallet Addict

Havanese 28 said:


> Odeon PM.  I think this bag is so chic.
> Alma PM in Coquelliot or Carmine


Alma pm in carmine.

Emilie RB or Clemence RB?


----------



## Happy03

Emilie RB

Alma Pm De or Turenne MM


----------



## Magpurse

Happy03 said:


> Emilie RB
> 
> Alma Pm De or Turenne MM


Alma pm. 

Speedy 30 or favorite mm?


----------



## Nivahra

Speedy 30

Evasion/Christmas Animation Pochette DA or DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nivahra said:


> Speedy 30
> 
> Evasion/Christmas Animation Pochette DA or DE?



DE!

Mono Sarah or mono Josephine wallet?


----------



## atlgirl

Mono Sarah!

Odeon PM or Mono Favorite MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

atlgirl said:


> Mono Sarah!
> 
> Odeon PM or Mono Favorite MM?



Odeon pm!!

Pallas bb or pochette metis?


----------



## baglover1973

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Odeon pm!!
> 
> Pallas bb or pochette metis?



pochette metis



soft lockit or pallas?


----------



## Lejic

baglover1973 said:


> pochette metis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soft lockit or pallas?




Soft lockit

Montaigne MM or Neverfull?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lejic said:


> Soft lockit
> 
> Montaigne MM or Neverfull?



Montaigne mm

Empreinte bagatelle or Lumi?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne mm
> 
> Empreinte bagatelle or Lumi?



Lumi
Trevi pm or sienna mm?


----------



## Keribelle

Louisgyal37 said:


> Lumi
> Trevi pm or sienna mm?



Siena MM


Montaigne MM Emp Cherry or SL PM Rubis


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Keribelle said:


> Siena MM
> 
> 
> Montaigne MM Emp Cherry or SL PM Rubis



Montaigne mm emp cherry...have the cherry cles and it's a beautiful color!

Pallas or mono Artsy?


----------



## Ariel1128

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne mm emp cherry...have the cherry cles and it's a beautiful color!
> 
> Pallas or mono Artsy?


Tough choice.. Mono Artsy!
Old model Delightful or Sully?


----------



## ladyscylla

Ariel1128 said:


> Tough choice.. Mono Artsy!
> Old model Delightful or Sully?




Delightful

Louise MM Chain or lockme II ??


----------



## Louise Sunshine

Alma MM Quetsche or Alma MM Damier Ebene


----------



## sanamary

Louise Sunshine said:


> Alma MM Quetsche or Alma MM Damier Ebene


ALMA MM Quetsche.

i have a group choice, hope thats ok
Choice1: Neverful MM DA/Speedy B 30 DE/Delightful PM Mono
Choice 2: Neverfull MM Mono with RB/Speedy B 30 DE/Delightful PM DA with pink interior.
Im starting my collection and planning each piece .


----------



## Louise Sunshine

sanamary said:


> ALMA MM Quetsche.
> 
> i have a group choice, hope thats ok
> Choice1: Neverful MM DA/Speedy B 30 DE/Delightful PM Mono
> Choice 2: Neverfull MM Mono with RB/Speedy B 30 DE/Delightful PM DA with pink interior.
> Im starting my collection and planning each piece .



Choice 2!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono delightful or mono artsy?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono delightful or mono artsy?



Mono Artsy

Siena pm or Totally pm de?


----------



## momof3boyz

Rani said:


> Mono Artsy
> 
> Siena pm or Totally pm de?


 Siena !
Gaia or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Siena !
> Gaia or Monogram Montaigne MM ?



Montaigne mm!

Mono Montaigne mm or mono Artsy MM?


----------



## atlgirl

Montaigne MM!

Pallas or Montaigne MM?


----------



## Ariel1128

atlgirl said:


> Montaigne MM!
> 
> Pallas or Montaigne MM?


Montaigne MM!

Mono Artsy or Sully? (I'm seeing a trend with the Artsy today. Hee hee!  )


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ariel1128 said:


> Montaigne MM!
> 
> Mono Artsy or Sully? (I'm seeing a trend with the Artsy today. Hee hee!  )



Had both and sold both.....if I had to pick one it would be Artsy!

sully mm or mono Totally MM?


----------



## Ariel1128

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Had both and sold both.....if I had to pick one it would be Artsy!
> 
> sully mm or mono Totally MM?


Sully MM

Empreinte speedy b 30 in Noir or Empreinte speedy b 25 in cherry?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ariel1128 said:


> Sully MM
> 
> Empreinte speedy b 30 in Noir or Empreinte speedy b 25 in cherry?



Emp speedy cherry! 

Mono artsy or Gaia?


----------



## Ariel1128

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Emp speedy cherry!
> 
> Mono artsy or Gaia?


Mono Artsy for sure!!!
Turenne or Portobello?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ariel1128 said:


> Mono Artsy for sure!!!
> Turenne or Portobello?



Turenne! LVoe mine...

Kimono or Pallas shopper?


----------



## monkey88

Pallas Shopper

Pallas BB Cherry or Twinset Empriente Noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas bb cherry!

Mono delightful mm or Palermo pm?


----------



## atlgirl

Mono delightful MM!

Pallas or Mono Metis?


----------



## Rani

atlgirl said:


> Mono delightful MM!
> 
> Pallas or Mono Metis?



Mono Metis

Petit Noe in epi Quetsche or Totally pm de?


----------



## momof3boyz

Rani said:


> Mono Metis
> 
> Petit Noe in epi Quetsche or Totally pm de?


 Totally PM DE .
Monogram Montaigne MM or the new Segur ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Totally PM DE .
> Monogram Montaigne MM or the new Segur ?



Mono Montaigne Mm! 

Mono artsy or mono delightful?


----------



## LoVeTreasures

Mono artsy

Noir empreinte key pouch or noir empreinte zippy coin purse


----------



## happygirl78

noir empreinte zippy coin purse


nano speedy or nano lock it


----------



## momof3boyz

happygirl78 said:


> noir empreinte zippy coin purse
> 
> 
> nano speedy or nano lock it


 Nano lock it !
The new Segur or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Nano lock it !
> The new Segur or Monogram Montaigne MM ?



Mono Montaigne mm!!!

NM retiro noir or NM Estrela noir?


----------



## Mendezhm

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Montaigne mm!!!
> 
> 
> 
> NM retiro noir or NM Estrela noir?




NM Estrela noir!

DE Classic speedy 30 or DE speedy b 25?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mendezhm said:


> NM Estrela noir!
> 
> DE Classic speedy 30 or DE speedy b 25?



Yay! I'm glad you said that because I just received my preloved noir Estrela today!

DE speedy b!!

Mono alma pm or DE Alma pm?


----------



## Keribelle

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yay! I'm glad you said that because I just received my preloved noir Estrela today!
> 
> DE speedy b!!
> 
> Mono alma pm or DE Alma pm?



DE Alma! 

Calvi DA or Speedy 35 DA


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Keribelle said:


> DE Alma!
> 
> Calvi DA or Speedy 35 DA



DA speedy!

Azur speedy or azur NF?


----------



## happygirl78

Azur speedy ( have the nf)

Alma bb it speedy b


----------



## floridalv

Speedy b

 graffiti neverfull gm or epi  alma bb


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Graffiti NF GM

Mon mono agenda or mon mono Sarah?


----------



## Pretty Bags

Mon mono agenda 

Empreinte Montaigne MM or Epi Alma PM?


----------



## lvmhgirl

Empreinte Montaigne


Nano Speedy or Nano Turenne?


----------



## k5ml3k

lvmhgirl said:


> Empreinte Montaigne
> 
> 
> Nano Speedy or Nano Turenne?




Nano turenne

Milla MM in DA, mono, or trunks DE (attached a pic of the LE for reference)


----------



## momof3boyz

k5ml3k said:


> Nano turenne
> 
> Milla MM in DA, mono, or trunks DE (attached a pic of the LE for reference)
> 
> View attachment 3136290


Trunks DE !
Speedy b monogram or Segur ?


----------



## ArielNature

momof3boyz said:


> Trunks DE !
> Speedy b monogram or Segur ?




Speedy B Monogram!
Adele vs Emilie wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ArielNature said:


> Speedy B Monogram!
> Adele vs Emilie wallet?



Emilie !

Milla mm mono or milla mm azur?


----------



## kellytheshopper

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Emilie !
> 
> 
> 
> Milla mm mono or milla mm azur?




Azur!!!

Montaigne Empreinte or Vernis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kellytheshopper said:


> Azur!!!
> 
> Montaigne Empreinte or Vernis?



Empreinte Montaigne!

NM Estrela noir or Pallas shopper noir?


----------



## lvmon

Which one?
mini pochette DA or zippy coin purse, both in Evasion LE print? 

PS: already own mini pochette in mono and empreinte noir key cles, but I adore the animation.


----------



## leec1234

Zippy coin purse                                 

Artsy or Metis hobo?


----------



## Mendezhm

leec1234 said:


> Zippy coin purse
> 
> 
> 
> Artsy or Metis hobo?




Metis hobo

DE speedy 30 or DE speedy b 25?


----------



## Louisgyal37

DE speedy B 25
Mono alma pm redesigned noir or retiro nm noir?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> DE speedy B 25
> Mono alma pm redesigned noir or retiro nm noir?


 Retiro NM noir !
Monogram Montaigne MM or the new Segur ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

momof3boyz said:


> Retiro NM noir !
> Monogram Montaigne MM or the new Segur ?



Mono Montaigne noir
Empreinte Montaigne noir or mazarine noir?


----------



## Havanese 28

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono Montaigne noir
> Empreinte Montaigne noir or mazarine noir?


Empreinte Montaigne Noir
Alma BB DE or Favorite PM DE?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> Empreinte Montaigne Noir
> Alma BB DE or Favorite PM DE?


 Alma bb DE !!! Love this bag !  
Delightful in Pivone or Gaia noir ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Delightful pivone 
Estrela mm old model or Neverfull mm fuschia ?


----------



## k5ml3k

Louisgyal37 said:


> Delightful pivone
> Estrela mm old model or Neverfull mm fuschia ?




Neverfull MM in fuchsia...love that color! 

Milla MM in DE trunks limited edition or mono?


----------



## candiesgirl408

lvmon said:


> Which one?
> mini pochette DA or zippy coin purse, both in Evasion LE print?
> 
> PS: already own mini pochette in mono and empreinte noir key cles, but I adore the animation.




Evasion ZCP! 

I don't find any use for mini pochettes ... I rather get the neverfull pouches.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Neverfull MM in fuchsia...love that color!
> 
> Milla MM in DE trunks limited edition or mono?



Milla mm mono

Azur mm milla or azur mini pochette?


----------



## litchi

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Milla mm mono
> 
> Azur mm milla or azur mini pochette?



Azur mini pochette 

Ramages Keepall 45 or Keepall 45 in Monogram Macassar?


----------



## k5ml3k

litchi said:


> Azur mini pochette
> 
> 
> 
> Ramages Keepall 45 or Keepall 45 in Monogram Macassar?




Keepall 45 in monogram Macassar 

Milla MM in mono or azur?


----------



## racheljazzmyne

k5ml3k said:


> Keepall 45 in monogram Macassar
> 
> Milla MM in mono or azur?


Keepall 

Eva Clutch in Damier Ebene 
or
Favorite PM in Monogram?


----------



## Kylie M

racheljazzmyne said:


> Keepall
> 
> Eva Clutch in Damier Ebene
> or
> Favorite PM in Monogram?



Favorite PM in mono


----------



## Kylie M

Pochette Metis or Delightful in Mono


----------



## momof3boyz

Kylie M said:


> Pochette Metis or Delightful in Mono


 Delightful !
Tivoli PM or Speedy b monogram 30 ?


----------



## ivy1026

momof3boyz said:


> Delightful !
> Tivoli PM or Speedy b monogram 30 ?




Speedy B!

Favorite mm in mono or DE?


----------



## LoVeTreasures

Favorite mm DE

Zippy coin purse Vernis cherry or zippy coin purse empreinte cherry?


----------



## ivy1026

LoVeTreasures said:


> Favorite mm DE
> 
> Zippy coin purse Vernis cherry or zippy coin purse empreinte cherry?



Empreinte cherry!

favorite DE in mm or pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ivy1026 said:


> Empreinte cherry!
> 
> favorite DE in mm or pm?



DE favorite mm

Mono speedy b or DE speedy B?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE favorite mm
> 
> Mono speedy b or DE speedy B?



De speedy B
Redesigned Alma pm noir or alma pm de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> De speedy B
> Redesigned Alma pm noir or alma pm de?



If it's the shiny alma , I bought one preloved and love it! It's a beautiful bag and no vachetta to worry about...

Redesigned alma pm noir!

Empreinte Montaigne bb or vernis alma bb?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> If it's the shiny alma , I bought one preloved and love it! It's a beautiful bag and no vachetta to worry about...
> 
> Redesigned alma pm noir!
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne bb or vernis alma bb?



Yaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!! Me too but haven't received it yet...I'm so glad you are loving it..
Empreinte Montaigne bb

Empreinte zippy wallet noir or curieuse wallet noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Yaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!! Me too but haven't received it yet...I'm so glad you are loving it..
> Empreinte Montaigne bb
> 
> Empreinte zippy wallet noir or curieuse wallet noir?



Congrats, You are going to LVOE it! I really like the noir with the monogram, the whole bag is amazing!

Empreinte zippy noir!

Sienna or DE speedy?


----------



## LoVeTreasures

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Congrats, You are going to LVOE it! I really like the noir with the monogram, the whole bag is amazing!
> 
> Empreinte zippy noir!
> 
> Sienna or DE speedy?



DE Speedy

Zippy coin purse or zippy multicartes?


----------



## momof3boyz

LoVeTreasures said:


> DE Speedy
> 
> Zippy coin purse or zippy multicartes?


 Zippy coin purse !!!! I love mine 
Montaigne MM in monogram canvas or Speedy b 30 mon monogram ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Zippy coin purse !!!! I love mine
> Montaigne MM in monogram canvas or Speedy b 30 mon monogram ?



Mono Montaigne mm! 

Mono sarah wallet or azur milla mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Montaigne mm!
> 
> Mono sarah wallet or azur milla mm?



Mono Sarah 
Empreinte Montaigne mm or Empreinte Metis hobo?


----------



## candiesgirl408

ivy1026 said:


> Empreinte cherry!
> 
> 
> 
> favorite DE in mm or pm?




Favorite MM. PM is too tiny


----------



## tinabug74

Favorite MM!

Estrela NM Noir or Empreinte Artsy Noir?


----------



## Homiesgirl

tinabug74 said:


> Favorite MM!
> 
> 
> 
> Estrela NM Noir or Empreinte Artsy Noir?[/
> 
> Estrela NM Noir
> 
> Epi twist lock mm noir or Retiro NM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Retiro nm

Mono metis or empreinte metis?


----------



## lvmhgirl

Mono Metis!


Empreinte Speedy 25 in Infini or Empreinte Speedy 25 in Earth?


----------



## litchi

Emp Speedy 25 in Infini 

Nano Turenne or Epi pochette accessoire?


----------



## pursula

Nano turenne!


----------



## pursula

Retiro (old style) or Estrela (old style)?


----------



## Havanese 28

pursula said:


> Retiro (old style) or Estrela (old style)?


Estrella ( old model)
Alma BB DE or Favorite PM DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Estrella ( old model)
> Alma BB DE or Favorite PM DE?



De alma bb!

Kusama NF or V NF?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Kusama NF
Trevi pm or sienna mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Trevi pm

Empreinte artsy or empreinte metis?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Trevi pm
> 
> Empreinte artsy or empreinte metis?



Empreinte artsy
Mazarine pm or Empreinte speedy b 25?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Empreinte artsy
> Mazarine pm or Empreinte speedy b 25?



Empreinte speedy b!

Moo Montaigne mm or mono montiagne bb?


----------



## sanamary

Montaigne MM
Speedy B DE 30 or Retiro NM noir.


----------



## Charmed05

Speedy B DE

Bloomsbury or Odeon PM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Odeon pm

Pallas bb or vernis alma bb?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Odeon pm
> 
> Pallas bb or vernis alma bb?


Vernis Alma BB
Soft Lockit PM Griotte or Clementine?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Vernis Alma BB
> Soft Lockit PM Griotte or Clementine?



Soft lockit pm in griotte

Empreinte Sarah in RB or cherry?


----------



## SakuraSakura

RB please!

Stephen Sprouse Graffiti Speedy 30 in Orange or a vintage monogram speedy 30?


----------



## Happy03

Trevi pm

Retiro NM or Metis Hobo


----------



## Wallet Addict

Happy03 said:


> Trevi pm
> 
> Retiro NM or Metis Hobo


Retiro NM

Neverfull mm totem line in flamingo or neverfull mm rose ballerine?


----------



## rhm

I'm very close to buying a pink shade alma bb. 

Should I get the bag in vernis indian rose or epi fuschia?

Please help me decide!

*I already have an alma bb in ostrich leather menthe color.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rhm said:


> I'm very close to buying a pink shade alma bb.
> 
> Should I get the bag in vernis indian rose or epi fuschia?
> 
> Please help me decide!
> 
> *I already have an alma bb in ostrich leather menthe color.



I like the epi fuchsia better. 

Mono artsy mm or mono delightful mm ( old style)?


----------



## candiesgirl408

Totem flamingo neverfull mm or totem flamingo alma BB ??


----------



## momof3boyz

candiesgirl408 said:


> Totem flamingo neverfull mm or totem flamingo alma BB ??


 Flamingo Alma bb !
Roses speedy or Tivoli PM ?


----------



## candiesgirl408

momof3boyz said:


> Flamingo Alma bb !
> 
> Roses speedy or Tivoli PM ?




Roses speedy! Love the roses line


----------



## Louisgyal37

Retiro nm noir or alma pm shiny monogram noir?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> Retiro nm noir or alma pm shiny monogram noir?



Alma PM noir !
Damier Ebene delightful MM  or Monogram Monotaigne MM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Alma PM noir !
> Damier Ebene delightful MM  or Monogram Monotaigne MM ?



Mono Montaigne mm!! Have a delightful and don't love it..

Evasion mono Sarah or evasion mono zippy?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Montaigne mm!! Have a delightful and don't love it..
> 
> Evasion mono Sarah or evasion mono zippy?



Evasion mono zippy

Kimono aurore or alma pm shiny monogram noir?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> Evasion mono zippy
> 
> Kimono aurore or alma pm shiny monogram noir?


 Kimono Aurore !
Mon monogram speedy b or Metis Hobo ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Kimono Aurore !
> Mon monogram speedy b or Metis Hobo ?



Mon mono speedy b!

Mono delightful mm or mono Montaigne mm?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono speedy b!
> 
> Mono delightful mm or mono Montaigne mm?



Mono Montaigne mm

Neverfull mm mono with beige interior or delightful pm with beige interior?


----------



## candiesgirl408

Louisgyal37 said:


> Evasion mono zippy
> 
> 
> 
> Kimono aurore or alma pm shiny monogram noir?




Kimono aurore! I think it's such a classy tote.


----------



## candiesgirl408

Rani said:


> Mono Montaigne mm
> 
> 
> 
> Neverfull mm mono with beige interior or delightful pm with beige interior?




Delightful.

However, if you want it more for a mommy bag as well, I'd go neverfull.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

candiesgirl408 said:


> Delightful.
> 
> However, if you want it more for a mommy bag as well, I'd go neverfull.



Old model mono delightful mm or mono artsy mm?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Old model mono delightful mm or mono artsy mm?



Mono Artsy

Speedy b25 de or delightful pm de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Mono Artsy
> 
> Speedy b25 de or delightful pm de?



DE speedy b!

Mono delightful mm or mono metis?


----------



## candiesgirl408

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Old model mono delightful mm or mono artsy mm?



Mono Artsy MM! I think it looks so chic. However, if you're looking for comfort, delightful is better... the rolled handle of the artsy is a hit or miss


----------



## LvoemyLV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE speedy b!
> 
> 
> 
> Mono delightful mm or mono metis?




Mono Metis!! Best bag ever!

Multicartes or zippy coin purse mono


----------



## momof3boyz

LvoemyLV said:


> Mono Metis!! Best bag ever!
> 
> Multicartes or zippy coin purse mono


 Zippy coin purse !!!
Segur or Monogram canvas Montaigne ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LvoemyLV said:


> Mono Metis!! Best bag ever!
> 
> Multicartes or zippy coin purse mono



Multicartes
Speedy b 25 Empreinte infini or Montaigne bb Empreinte noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Multicartes
> Speedy b 25 Empreinte infini or Montaigne bb Empreinte noir?



Empreinte speedy b!

Old model mono delighful mm or mono NF mm pivoine?


----------



## BlaCkIriS

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy b!
> 
> Old model mono delighful mm or mono NF mm pivoine?



Mono NF mm pivoine. Love the pivoine color!!! 

Speedy totem or Neverfull Totem in magenta?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BlaCkIriS said:


> Mono NF mm pivoine. Love the pivoine color!!!
> 
> Speedy totem or Neverfull Totem in magenta?



NF totem

Mono Montaigne bb or mono NF mm pivoine?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> NF totem
> 
> Mono Montaigne bb or mono NF mm pivoine?




Mono Montaigne BB

Empreinte cles in cerise or rose ballerine?


----------



## Rani

k5ml3k said:


> Mono Montaigne BB
> 
> Empreinte cles in cerise or rose ballerine?



Rose Ballerine

Neverfull mono mm with cerise lining or NF mm mono with classic beige lining?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> Rose Ballerine
> 
> Neverfull mono mm with cerise lining or NF mm mono with classic beige lining?



Neverfull mm cerise
Trevi pm or Evora mm?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> Neverfull mm cerise
> Trevi pm or Evora mm?


 Trevi !
Mon mono speedy b or Segur ?


----------



## Mendezhm

momof3boyz said:


> Trevi !
> 
> Mon mono speedy b or Segur ?




Mon mono speedy b

Classic de speedy 30 or de speedy b 25?


----------



## Havanese 28

Mendezhm said:


> Mon mono speedy b
> 
> Classic de speedy 30 or de speedy b 25?


Classic DE Speedy 30
Alma BB Epi Electric or Alma BB Epi Noir?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> Classic DE Speedy 30
> Alma BB Epi Electric or Alma BB Epi Noir?


 Alma bb Epi Electric !!!!
Metis hobo or Monogram Montaigne ?


----------



## Havanese 28

momof3boyz said:


> Alma bb Epi Electric !!!!
> Metis hobo or Monogram Montaigne ?


Metis Hobo.  Though I love the Montaige in Empreinte!
Alma PM Epi Electric or Alma PM Vernis Noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Metis Hobo.  Though I love the Montaige in Empreinte!
> Alma PM Epi Electric or Alma PM Vernis Noir?



EE alma pm!

Mono delightful mm or mono NF mm?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> EE alma pm!
> 
> Mono delightful mm or mono NF mm?


Mono Delightful MM
Odeon or Alma BB DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Mono Delightful MM
> Odeon or Alma BB DE?



Odeon

Twist mm or Pallas chain?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Pallas Chain

A Neverfull GM or a Speedy 35?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Neverfull GM

Mono Montaigne MM or Empreinte Montaigne mm?


----------



## Cnelson12

My birthday is in December and I always buy a Lv bag for myself. I have a large collection already and can't decide what to buy next. I'm looking at the neverfull mm in rose ballerine, speedy b monogram in 30 or 35 or a totally mm in monogram. I was also thinking the twin set in cherry/monogram but I think the twisting strap is going to get on my nerves. Please help me decide as this will be my last purchase for a while. Here is my current collection:
Nf gm azur
Nf mm mono (older without pouch)
Galliera Gm mono
Odeon gm mono
Speedy pink v 30
Siracusa pm azur
Palermo gm mono (I want to sell)
Totally mm ebene 
Bosphore pochette mono
Favorite mm mono 
Delightful pm mono 
Please help me decide! I use my totes the most


----------



## Cnelson12

Or should I do a classic mon monogram speedy 30/35?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neverfull GM
> 
> Mono Montaigne MM or Empreinte Montaigne mm?


Empreinte Montaigne MM!  Beautiful bag!
Favorite PM Mono or Favorite PM DE?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neverfull GM
> 
> Mono Montaigne MM or Empreinte Montaigne mm?



Empreinte Montaigne mm
Caissa hobo or Evora mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Havanese 28 said:


> Empreinte Montaigne MM!  Beautiful bag!
> Favorite PM Mono or Favorite PM DE?



Favorite pm de
Caissa hobo or Evora mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Favorite pm de
> Caissa hobo or Evora mm?



Evora mm

Pallas chain or mono favorite mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Evora mm
> 
> Pallas chain or mono favorite mm?



Mono favorite mm
Alma bb de or favorite mm de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono favorite mm
> Alma bb de or favorite mm de?



Alma bb DE!

Vernis alma pm or vernis brea mm?


----------



## lvpradalove

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb DE!
> 
> 
> 
> Vernis alma pm or vernis brea mm?




Vernis alma pm

Pochette metis or twinset all leather?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lvpradalove said:


> Vernis alma pm
> 
> Pochette metis or twinset all leather?



Pochette metis

Totem collection NF or V NF in Grenade?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis
> 
> Totem collection NF or V NF in Grenade?


NF V grenade
Speedy V grenade or speedy B mono?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> NF V grenade
> Speedy V grenade or speedy B mono?


 Speedy b mono !
Speedy b mon monogram or Monogram canvas Montaigne MM ?


----------



## ivonna

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy b mono !
> Speedy b mon monogram or Monogram canvas Montaigne MM ?


 
Speedy B Mon Monogram


Rammages NF or V NF (in the colour of your choice)?


----------



## Wallet Addict

ivonna said:


> Speedy B Mon Monogram
> 
> 
> Rammages NF or V NF (in the colour of your choice)?


V Neverfull Grenade

Mazarine mm or Siena mm?


----------



## atlgirl

Sienna MM!

Mono speedy b 25 or Pochette Metis?


----------



## momof3boyz

atlgirl said:


> Sienna MM!
> 
> Mono speedy b 25 or Pochette Metis?


 Mono speedy b 25 !
Metis Hobo or Monogram canvas Montaigne MM ?


----------



## Havanese 28

Metis Hobo
Amarante Vernis Alma PM or Epi Electric Alma PM?


----------



## sanamary

Havanese 28 said:


> Metis Hobo
> Amarante Vernis Alma PM or Epi Electric Alma PM?


Epi electric Alma PM 
Speedy B DE or Retiro NM Noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sanamary said:


> Epi electric Alma PM
> Speedy B DE or Retiro NM Noir



Retiro nm Noir....

Mono delightful mm (old style)  or mono NF mm?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro nm Noir....
> 
> Mono delightful mm (old style)  or mono NF mm?


Mono Delightful!
Favorite PM DE or Favorite PM Mono?


----------



## k5ml3k

Havanese 28 said:


> Mono Delightful!
> Favorite PM DE or Favorite PM Mono?




Favorite PM in mono...something about the mono with this bag [emoji7]

I'm hoping I can ask this here...
Empreinte cles in rose ballerine or Chanel card case in black caviar with ghw?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Favorite PM in mono...something about the mono with this bag [emoji7]
> 
> I'm hoping I can ask this here...
> Empreinte cles in rose ballerine or Chanel card case in black caviar with ghw?



Definitely ok to ask here.

Empreinte cles in RB! 

Mono milla mm or mono mini pochette?


----------



## atlgirl

Have both & love my mono mini Pochette more!

Mono speedy b 25 or Odeon pm?


----------



## momof3boyz

atlgirl said:


> Have both & love my mono mini Pochette more!
> 
> Mono speedy b 25 or Odeon pm?


 Mono speedy b !
Metis Hobo or Monogram canvas Montaigne MM ?


----------



## Qtaylor99

I love the new Gaia!!  Just can't decide between red or black.


----------



## k5ml3k

momof3boyz said:


> Mono speedy b !
> 
> Metis Hobo or Monogram canvas Montaigne MM ?




Montaigne MM!!

Poche toilette 15 or 19?


----------



## Louisgyal37

k5ml3k said:


> Montaigne MM!!
> 
> Poche toilette 15 or 19?



Toilette 19
Caissa hobo or portobello pm?


----------



## BagLady14

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Definitely ok to ask here.
> 
> Empreinte cles in RB!
> 
> Mono milla mm or mono mini pochette?



Mono mini pochette.

Twinset mono/black vs Riviera PM (azur)


----------



## k5ml3k

BagLady14 said:


> Mono mini pochette.
> 
> Twinset mono/black vs Riviera PM (azur)




Twinset mono/black

Toiletry 19 or sunglasses case mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Twinset mono/black
> 
> Toiletry 19 or sunglasses case mm?



Toiletry case!!!

Mono delightful mm or Gucci soho tote???


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Toiletry case!!!
> 
> Mono delightful mm or Gucci soho tote???


 Mono delightful MM !!
Mono speedy b 30 or Segur ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Mono delightful MM !!
> Mono speedy b 30 or Segur ?



Segur!

Mono metis or mono artsy?


----------



## llpalmtree

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Segur!
> 
> Mono metis or mono artsy?


Mono Metis

Kimono in noir or Pallas shopper in noir?


----------



## Louisgyal37

llpalmtree said:


> Mono Metis
> 
> Kimono in noir or Pallas shopper in noir?



Kimono noir
Speedy v grenade or speedy b mono?


----------



## atlgirl

Louisgyal37 said:


> Kimono noir
> Speedy v grenade or speedy b mono?



Speedy b mono!

Speedy b mono 25 or Mono Favorite MM?


----------



## lvmon

Mono Artsy
Mono Montaigne or Mono neverfull MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lvmon said:


> Mono Artsy
> Mono Montaigne or Mono neverfull MM?



Mono Montaigne!!

Mono Sarah or mono insolite?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Montaigne!!
> 
> Mono Sarah or mono insolite?



Mono Insolite
Estrela mm old model or mon mono NF?


----------



## Miss Krys

Mon mono NF in black and burgundy for sure!
Caissa Hobo or Gaia?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Miss Krys said:


> Mon mono NF in black and burgundy for sure!
> Caissa Hobo or Gaia?



Gaia
Speedy b 30 azur or speedy v grenade?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Gaia
> Speedy b 30 azur or speedy v grenade?



Speedy v grenade

Mono artsy or azur NF?


----------



## atlgirl

Azur neverfull!

Mono speedy b 25 or Turenne pm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

atlgirl said:


> Azur neverfull!
> 
> Mono speedy b 25 or Turenne pm?



Mono speedy b 25
Siena pm or Bloomsbury?


----------



## drspock7

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono speedy b 25
> 
> Siena pm or Bloomsbury?




Mono speedy b 25!


Damier Ebene Galliera or Monogram Neo


----------



## Louisgyal37

drspock7 said:


> Mono speedy b 25!
> 
> 
> Damier Ebene Galliera or Monogram Neo


Monogram neo

Siena mm or favorite mm de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Monogram neo
> 
> Siena mm or favorite mm de?



Sienna mm!

Turenne mm or Segur?


----------



## LvoemyLV

Turenne mm

Evasion mono mini pochette or regular mono zcp?
(I have last year's Xmas mini pochette in DE , plain mono mini pochette, no small wallets though)


----------



## Lovesherbag

Vintage or New?


----------



## hart88hart

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono speedy b 25
> Siena pm or Bloomsbury?



Siena PM!  I find the Siena much more versatile and easier on the shoulders than the Bloomsbury.  It also holds more without being too bulky cross-body!

Montaigne Noir MM  or Mazarine Noir PM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

hart88hart said:


> Siena PM!  I find the Siena much more versatile and easier on the shoulders than the Bloomsbury.  It also holds more without being too bulky cross-body!
> 
> Montaigne Noir MM  or Mazarine Noir PM?



OMG..I want both but I have to give it up to Montaigne mm noir

Mazarine noir pm or Empreinte speedy b 25?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> OMG..I want both but I have to give it up to Montaigne mm noir
> 
> Mazarine noir pm or Empreinte speedy b 25?



I haven't seen the mazarine in person yet but not sure I like it from the pics. I think it may be the dual zippers. So I pick an Empreinte speedy!

Mono Eva or azur favorite?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I haven't seen the mazarine in person yet but not sure I like it from the pics. I think it may be the dual zippers. So I pick an Empreinte speedy!
> 
> Mono Eva or azur favorite?


 Mono Eva !
Odeon or Metis Pochette ?


----------



## Pretty Bags

momof3boyz said:


> Mono Eva !
> Odeon or Metis Pochette ?



Pochette Metis
Empreinte Montaigne mm in noir or speedy 25 in infini?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Mono Eva !
> Odeon or Metis Pochette ?



Both?! Hard choose b/w these two! Probably the Pm since I have it but love the style of the odeon, I've never owned one.

Mono segur or mono artsy?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both?! Hard choose b/w these two! Probably the Pm since I have it but love the style of the odeon, I've never owned one.
> 
> Mono segur or mono artsy?


 Mono Segur ! 
Monogram Favorite MM or Pallas Cerise ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Mono Segur !
> Monogram Favorite MM or Pallas Cerise ?



Odeon pm or Bloomsbury pm?


----------



## Miss Krys

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Odeon pm or Bloomsbury pm?


Bloomsbury.
Trocadero or Bastille MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Miss Krys said:


> Bloomsbury.
> Trocadero or Bastille MM?



Bastille mm

Mono noe or azur noe?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bastille mm
> 
> Mono noe or azur noe?


Mono noe
Estrela mm or estrela nm?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono noe
> Estrela mm or estrela nm?


 Estrela NM !
Favorite monogram MM or Pallas Cerise ?


----------



## atlgirl

momof3boyz said:


> Estrela NM !
> Favorite monogram MM or Pallas Cerise ?



Favorite MM!!

Mono speedy b 25 or Odeon pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

atlgirl said:


> Favorite MM!!
> 
> Mono speedy b 25 or Odeon pm?



Mono speedy b!

Mono small cosmetic pouch or DE small cosmetic pouch?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono speedy b!
> 
> Mono small cosmetic pouch or DE small cosmetic pouch?


I think both are beautiful!  If I could only have one, I'd choose DE.
Alma PM DE or Alma BB DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> I think both are beautiful!  If I could only have one, I'd choose DE.
> Alma PM DE or Alma BB DE?



Alma pm DE

Mono artsy or mono gaia?


----------



## Miss Krys

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma pm DE
> 
> Mono artsy or mono gaia?


Mono gaia.
Babylone (either PM or MM, your choice) or Twist (once again your choice in size)?


----------



## ivy1026

Miss Krys said:


> Mono gaia.
> Babylone (either PM or MM, your choice) or Twist (once again your choice in size)?



Twist MM!

Felicie or Favorite PM?


----------



## Havanese 28

ivy1026 said:


> Twist MM!
> 
> Felicie or Favorite PM?


Favorite PM
Classic Speedy 25 Mono or DE?


----------



## LvoemyLV

Havanese 28 said:


> Favorite PM
> Classic Speedy 25 Mono or DE?




Classic speedy 25 DE. Stays looking new! 

LE evasion mono mini pochette or regular mono zcp?


----------



## Havanese 28

LvoemyLV said:


> Classic speedy 25 DE. Stays looking new!
> 
> LE evasion mono mini pochette or regular mono zcp?


Regular mono zippy coin purse.  This is a functional, classic piece you'll have for a Very long time!
Santa Monica pochette in Vernis or pochette Felicie?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> Regular mono zippy coin purse.  This is a functional, classic piece you'll have for a Very long time!
> Santa Monica pochette in Vernis or pochette Felicie?


 Pochette Felicie !
Favorite MM monogram or Pallas Cerise ?


----------



## LvoemyLV

momof3boyz said:


> Pochette Felicie !
> 
> Favorite MM monogram or Pallas Cerise ?




Hmmm I love the Pallas, but only in black, so I'd say Favorite MM. Matches everything and great small bag!

Zippy multicartes or mono zcp?


----------



## Havanese 28

LvoemyLV said:


> Hmmm I love the Pallas, but only in black, so I'd say Favorite MM. Matches everything and great small bag!
> 
> Zippy multicartes or mono zcp?


Mono zippy coin purse!  It's very functional and so classic.  
Favorite PM DE or Alma BB DE


----------



## todom

Alma BB.
Evora MM damier ebene vs Delightful Ebene


----------



## Havanese 28

Delightful DE, more classic style which will always be relevant 
Odeon PM or Favorite PM in mono?


----------



## todom

Alma BB.
Evora ebene vs delightful ebene

Duplicate sorry


----------



## Louisgyal37

Havanese 28 said:


> Delightful DE, more classic style which will always be relevant
> Odeon PM or Favorite PM in mono?


Favorite pm
Graphite car key holder ( in men's section) or Empreinte key cles noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Graphite car key holder ( in men's section) or Empreinte key cles noir?[/QUOTE]

Empreinte cles in noir!

Mon mono agenda or evasion agenda?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Graphite car key holder ( in men's section) or Empreinte key cles noir?



Empreinte cles in noir!

Mon mono agenda or evasion agenda?[/QUOTE]
Mon mono agenda
Agenda PM in DE or Amarante Vernis?


----------



## Thea1441

Amarante vernis
Alma vernis in Amarante or Rose Florentine?


----------



## Rani

Thea1441 said:


> Amarante vernis
> Alma vernis in Amarante or Rose Florentine?



Alma Amarante

Delightful pm mono nm or delightful pm de?


----------



## lvmon

Favorite MM in DE or new twinset in DE?


----------



## Havanese 28

Rani said:


> Alma Amarante
> 
> Delightful pm mono nm or delightful pm de?


Delightful PM in DE
Speedy 25 DE or Alma PM DE?


----------



## bccgal

Havanese 28 said:


> Delightful PM in DE
> Speedy 25 DE or Alma PM DE?



Speedy 25 DE. 

Sofia Coppola PM or Soft Locket PM any color.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bccgal said:


> Speedy 25 DE.
> 
> Sofia Coppola PM or Soft Locket PM any color.



SC pm!

Evasion mono mini pochette or evasion zcp?


----------



## Aliceowen

LVlvoe_bug said:


> SC pm!
> 
> 
> 
> Evasion mono mini pochette or evasion zcp?




Evasion moni pochette!!

Favorite mm or twinset?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Aliceowen said:


> Evasion moni pochette!!
> 
> Favorite mm or twinset?



Twinset! Had the favorite and sold it...

Old model retiro or NM retiro in noir?


----------



## hart88hart

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Twinset! Had the favorite and sold it...
> 
> Old model retiro or NM retiro in noir?



NM Retiro in Noir!!!  I love mine!!


NM BREA Vernis MM in Noir or Alma PM Vernis in Noir??


----------



## k5ml3k

hart88hart said:


> NM Retiro in Noir!!!  I love mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NM BREA Vernis MM in Noir or Alma PM Vernis in Noir??




Alma PM in vernis noir [emoji4] 

Which color for the empreinte cles?


----------



## Rani

k5ml3k said:


> Alma PM in vernis noir [emoji4]
> 
> Which color for the empreinte cles?



Indian rose

Delightful pm de or Neverfull mm mono?


----------



## Havanese 28

Rani said:


> Indian rose
> 
> Delightful pm de or Neverfull mm mono?


Delightful PM DE
Alma BB Epi Noir or Alma BB Vernis Noir?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> Delightful PM DE
> Alma BB Epi Noir or Alma BB Vernis Noir?


 Alma BB Epi Noir ! 
Favorite MM monogram or Pochette Metis ?


----------



## k5ml3k

momof3boyz said:


> Alma BB Epi Noir !
> 
> Favorite MM monogram or Pochette Metis ?




Oh this one is tough bc I love the favorite in mono but I think for versatility I might have to go with the Pochette Metis

Which color for the empreinte cles (only comes in black, earth, cerise, or rose ballerine)?


----------



## Havanese 28

k5ml3k said:


> Oh this one is tough bc I love the favorite in mono but I think for versatility I might have to go with the Pochette Metis
> 
> Which color for the empreinte cles (only comes in black, earth, cerise, or rose ballerine)?


Cerise empreinte Cles!
Odeon PM or Menilmontant PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Cerise empreinte Cles!
> Odeon PM or Menilmontant PM?



I'll have to pick the menilmontant since I have it..I've never owned the odeon....

Mono NF mm in pivoine or old model retiro pm?


----------



## j_cherie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I'll have to pick the menilmontant since I have it..I've never owned the odeon....
> 
> Mono NF mm in pivoine or old model retiro pm?



Mono NF in Pivoine!


Neverfull MM Mono (any color) or Estrella NM Noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j_cherie said:


> Mono NF in Pivoine!
> 
> 
> Neverfull MM Mono (any color) or Estrella NM Noir?



Hmmm, have both but like the Estrela nm in noir much better...

Mon mono sarah or mon mono agenda?


----------



## Rani

Mon mono Sarah

Mono Neverfull mm beige interior or delightful pm mono nm with beige interior?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> Mon mono Sarah
> 
> Mono Neverfull mm beige interior or delightful pm mono nm with beige interior?



Delightful pm mono ( prefer mon mono NF= unique)
Twinset noir or pochette Metis?


----------



## Havanese 28

Louisgyal37 said:


> Delightful pm mono ( prefer mon mono NF= unique)
> Twinset noir or pochette Metis?


Pochette Metis
Duomo ( new DE cross body) or Delightful DE?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> Pochette Metis
> Duomo ( new DE cross body) or Delightful DE?



Delightful GM !!! Not really loving that new bag for some reason 
Pochette Metis or Odeon ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Delightful GM !!! Not really loving that new bag for some reason
> Pochette Metis or Odeon ?



Pochette metis only because I have it and you can wear hand held as an option..I've never owned the odeon..

Mono NF mm or old model retiro pm?


----------



## candiesgirl408

Retiro pm. Love the zipper option!


----------



## candiesgirl408

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis only because I have it and you can wear hand held as an option..I've never owned the odeon..
> 
> Mono NF mm or old model retiro pm?




Oops forgot to quote XD retiro PM!


----------



## Rani

Neverfull mm de or Delightful pm de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Neverfull mm de or Delightful pm de?



Neverfull mm de

Mono Sarah or vernis Sarah?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neverfull mm de
> 
> Mono Sarah or vernis Sarah?


 Mono sarah !
Favorite mono MM or the New monogram Messenger Bag ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Mono sarah !
> Favorite mono MM or the New monogram Messenger Bag ?



Favorite mono mm..not sure I like the look of the front pocket

Pochette metis or mono Eva?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Favorite mono mm..not sure I like the look of the front pocket
> 
> Pochette metis or mono Eva?


Pochette Metis
Epi Electeic Alma PM or Epi Noir Alma PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Pochette Metis
> Epi Electeic Alma PM or Epi Noir Alma PM?



EE alma pm! 

Vernis pomme alma bb or vernis alma pm amarante?


----------



## hart88hart

LVlvoe_bug said:


> EE alma pm!
> 
> Vernis pomme alma bb or vernis alma pm amarante?



Alma pm in Amarante!  Love that color!!

I'm debating between the new Brea in Amarante or Alma pm in Amarante??


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hart88hart said:


> Alma pm in Amarante!  Love that color!!
> 
> I'm debating between the new Brea in Amarante or Alma pm in Amarante??



I'm not sure I like the new style brea, I like the old style much better even though you have to worry about the vachetta.....I have the alma pm in amarante so I vote for that!

Since winter is coming.....logomania scarf or Leo stole?


----------



## hart88hart

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I'm not sure I like the new style brea, I like the old style much better even though you have to worry about the vachetta.....I have the alma pm in amarante so I vote for that!
> 
> Since winter is coming.....logomania scarf or Leo stole?



Have you actually seen the new Brea IRL?  It looks so much better than in pics.  Its very light weight where I found the old style much heavier. They streamlined the top so its easier to access and the longer zipper pull makes it much easier to close.  I've read many complaints that the bag was difficult to close and you could cut yourself doing it.  I REALLY liked the new style in person. 

BTW!! I would choose Logomania scarf over Leo!  I'm planning on getting one myself!


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I'm not sure I like the new style brea, I like the old style much better even though you have to worry about the vachetta.....I have the alma pm in amarante so I vote for that!
> 
> Since winter is coming.....logomania scarf or Leo stole?


I would pick the Logomania scarf too !! 
Mono Sarah or Zippy compact Epi Fuchsia ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hart88hart said:


> Have you actually seen the new Brea IRL?  It looks so much better than in pics.  Its very light weight where I found the old style much heavier. They streamlined the top so its easier to access and the longer zipper pull makes it much easier to close.  I've read many complaints that the bag was difficult to close and you could cut yourself doing it.  I REALLY liked the new style in person.
> 
> BTW!! I would choose Logomania scarf over Leo!  I'm planning on getting one myself!



I haven't seen the new brea yet. I do have the old style in grand bleu, I don't use it much but will see about those issues next time I use it...


momof3boyz said:


> I would pick the Logomania scarf too !!
> Mono Sarah or Zippy compact Epi Fuchsia ?



Mono sarah....I like mono items much more than epi....

DE NF mm or DE Belmont ?


----------



## floridalv

DE Belmont

Epi alma bb in pistache or epi alma pm in noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi alma pm noir

Pallas in rose litchi or rose ballerine?


----------



## LvoemyLV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi alma pm noir
> 
> Pallas in rose litchi or rose ballerine?




Pallas in rose ballerine

Alma bb in Charcoal or speedy b 30 mon mono (vert/ivorie)


----------



## Kylie M

LvoemyLV said:


> Pallas in rose ballerine
> 
> Alma bb in Charcoal or speedy b 30 mon mono (vert/ivorie)



Alma bb in Charcoal &#128154;


----------



## Kylie M

Noe or Mono Montsouris (backpack)


----------



## Louisgyal37

Kylie M said:


> Noe or Mono Montsouris (backpack)



Thought I'd resurrect this thread before it dies lol....

Noe
Speedy b 30 azur or artsy azur?


----------



## GemmersnappieSn

Havanese 28 said:


> Pochette Metis
> Epi Electeic Alma PM or Epi Noir Alma PM?


Epi Noir Alma PM

Speedy 30 Noir or Speedy 25 Infini?


----------



## Rani

Louisgyal37 said:


> Thought I'd resurrect this thread before it dies lol....
> 
> Noe
> Speedy b 30 azur or artsy azur?



Artsy Azur

Favorite mm mono or Favorite mm de?


----------



## Rani

GemmersnappieSn said:


> Epi Noir Alma PM
> 
> Speedy 30 Noir or Speedy 25 Infini?



Speedy 25 Infini

Favorite mm mono or Favorite mm de?


----------



## daysha

Rani said:


> Speedy 25 Infini
> 
> Favorite mm mono or Favorite mm de?


Favorite MM Mono

Sully MM or Delightful MM?


----------



## candiesgirl408

daysha said:


> Favorite MM Mono
> 
> Sully MM or Delightful MM?




Sully MM. 

Delightful hits armpits and doesn't zip. Favorite is eh to me.


----------



## candiesgirl408

Cluny Bb in black or Cluny bb in dune?


----------



## Addict2Labels

Cluny BB black 

St germain mm noir or Estrela nm noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addict2Labels said:


> Cluny BB black
> 
> St germain mm noir or Estrela nm noir



Estrela nm noir..have it and love it! Bought and returned the st. Germain...


Evasion zcp or evasion agenda?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Estrela nm noir..have it and love it! Bought and returned the st. Germain...
> 
> 
> Evasion zcp or evasion agenda?



Evasion zcp
Zippy compact wallet old model or retiro sarah wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Evasion zcp
> Zippy compact wallet old model or retiro sarah wallet?



Retiro Sarah wallet!

Bloomsbury or de speedy b?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro Sarah wallet!
> 
> Bloomsbury or de speedy b?



De speedy b
V Neverfull grenade or v speedy grenade?


----------



## happy_moon

Louisgyal37 said:


> De speedy b
> V Neverfull grenade or v speedy grenade?


V speedy grenade

Brea mm epi or montaigne mm empreinte?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

happy_moon said:


> V speedy grenade
> 
> Brea mm epi or montaigne mm empreinte?



Montaigne mm Empreinte!! LVOE!!

Mono artsy or mono gaia?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne mm Empreinte!! LVOE!!
> 
> Mono artsy or mono gaia?



Mono Artsy

Alma bb  Epi noir or Alma bb charcoal?  ( confused, is it charcoal or anthracite?)


----------



## litchi

Rani said:


> Alma bb  Epi noir or Alma bb charcoal?  ( confused, is it charcoal or anthracite?)



Alma BB Epi Noir 

Watercolour (brown) Speedy or Kusama (blue) Speedy?


----------



## Addict2Labels

Watercolour speedy 

Papillon nm mono or de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Papillon nm mono

Mono sully or mono artsy?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Papillon nm mono
> 
> Mono sully or mono artsy?


mono sully

mono Eva or mono Favoite


----------



## superbrowni

tua said:


> mono sully
> 
> mono Eva or mono Favoite


Mono favorite.  Lock meII in RB or Twist MM in RB?


----------



## Arlene619

superbrowni said:


> Mono favorite.  Lock meII in RB or Twist MM in RB?



Twist MM 
New model St Germain with studs or Montaine BB empreiente


----------



## Addict2Labels

St germain mM with studs 

Zippy emp or Clarence emp


----------



## atlgirl

Addict2Labels said:


> St germain mM with studs
> 
> Zippy emp or Clarence emp



Zippy Empreinte!

Bloomsbury or Odeon pm?


----------



## Kylie M

Bloomsbury

Speedy B mono or Speedy Mon  mono (classic)


----------



## Louisgyal37

Speedy B mono ( with luggage tag  )
Multicolor cosmetic or cosmetic v grenade?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Have both cosmetic pouches and think the MC is a little prettier but just by a little though!

Empreinte zippy with studs wallet or Empreinte Sarah wallet?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have both cosmetic pouches and think the MC is a little prettier but just by a little though!
> 
> Empreinte zippy with studs wallet or Empreinte Sarah wallet?



Empreinte zippy studs
Empreinte cosmetic case aube or cosmetic v grenade?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Empreinte zippy studs
> Empreinte cosmetic case aube or cosmetic v grenade?



Cosmetic v grenade!

Empreinte Montaigne mm studs or Empreinte Montaigne mm?


----------



## happy_moon

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Cosmetic v grenade!
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne mm studs or Empreinte Montaigne mm?


Emp Montaigne stud

Cluny bb grenade or alma bb epi grenade?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

happy_moon said:


> Emp Montaigne stud
> 
> Cluny bb grenade or alma bb epi grenade?



Cluny bb grenade!

Epi NF mm or epi alma pm?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Cluny bb grenade!
> 
> Epi NF mm or epi alma pm?


Epi Alma PM
EE Alma BB or EE Alma PM?


----------



## uhpharm01

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have both cosmetic pouches and think the MC is a little prettier but just by a little though!
> 
> Empreinte zippy with studs wallet or Empreinte Sarah wallet?



deleted post


----------



## Cat2015

None ... totally content!  (and banned :giggles: )


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Epi Alma PM
> EE Alma BB or EE Alma PM?



EE alma pm!

Vernis alma pm or DE alma pm?


----------



## Arlene619

LVlvoe_bug said:


> EE alma pm!
> 
> Vernis alma pm or DE alma pm?



Vernis Alma pm!
Epi speedy or Empreiente speedy ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Arlene619 said:


> Vernis Alma pm!
> Epi speedy or Empreiente speedy ?



Empreinte speedy!

Mono artsy or Empreinte artsy?


----------



## Karinism

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy!
> 
> Mono artsy or Empreinte artsy?



Empreinte Artsy!

Soft Lockit MM or Capucine MM?


----------



## momof3boyz

Karinism said:


> Empreinte Artsy!
> 
> Soft Lockit MM or Capucine MM?


 Soft lockit !
Pochette Metis or Retiro ?


----------



## le123

I am looking to get my first LV bag for christmas but I have an $800 limit from the hubs. Does anybody have any good suggestions?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Soft lockit !
> Pochette Metis or Retiro ?



Retiro!

Speedy b mono or speedy b DE?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro!
> 
> Speedy b mono or speedy b DE?



Speedy b de

Delightful pm de or totally pm de?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> Speedy b de
> 
> Delightful pm de or totally pm de?



Delightful pm de

Mono petit noe or epi Neverfull?


----------



## Havanese 28

Louisgyal37 said:


> Delightful pm de
> 
> Mono petit noe or epi Neverfull?


Mono Petite Noe
Alma BB DE or Classic Speedy 25 DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Mono Petite Noe
> Alma BB DE or Classic Speedy 25 DE?



Classic speedy DE

Empreinte Bastille or empreinte Lumi?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Classic speedy DE
> 
> Empreinte Bastille or empreinte Lumi?



Empreinte Bastille
Watercolor speedy 35 (white) or speedy v 30 grenade?


----------



## floridalv

Watercolor speedy 35

Azur noe gm or black epi alma pm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Black epi alma pm!

Mono favorite mm or mono Eva?


----------



## Celi05

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Black epi alma pm!
> 
> Mono favorite mm or mono Eva?



 Mono favorite!! Definitely!!

Pochette Metis or azur delightful pm


----------



## Rani

Celi05 said:


> Mono favorite!! Definitely!!
> 
> Pochette Metis or azur delightful pm



Pochette Metis

Speedy b25 mono or Sully PM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Speedy b25 mono or Sully PM?



Speedy b 25 mono ( really want this size in mon mono)
Dentelle Sarah wallet or mono Sarah nm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy b 25 mono ( really want this size in mon mono)
> Dentelle Sarah wallet or mono Sarah nm?



Both! LVoe both styles!

Empreinte speedy or Empreinte mazarine?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both! LVoe both styles!
> 
> 
> 
> Empreinte speedy or Empreinte mazarine?




Empreinte speedy!

Lockme II BB or cluny BB?


----------



## Havanese 28

ivy1026 said:


> Empreinte speedy!
> 
> Lockme II BB or cluny BB?


Cluny BB
Alma PM Amarante Vernis or Epi Electric?


----------



## LvoemyLV

Havanese 28 said:


> Cluny BB
> Alma PM Amarante Vernis or Epi Electric?




Epi electric! I love the shine... Some day I might get this in BB [emoji7]

Totally mm mono or speedy b 30 mono (as travel bag)


----------



## Havanese 28

LvoemyLV said:


> Epi electric! I love the shine... Some day I might get this in BB [emoji7]
> 
> Totally mm mono or speedy b 30 mono (as travel bag)


I prefer Speedy B mono to Totally, but in the 25 size.  Totally MM would be my choice if in DE.
EE Alma BB or Epi Noir Alma BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> I prefer Speedy B mono to Totally, but in the 25 size.  Totally MM would be my choice if in DE.
> EE Alma BB or Epi Noir Alma BB?



EE alma bb!

Turenne mm or Palermo pm ?


----------



## Celi05

Palmero pm

Azur artsy or Epi alma bb in the red color


----------



## Rani

Alma bb in red

Alma bb anthracite or delightful pm de?


----------



## Kyokei

Alma bb anthracite 

Marais MM or W PM?


----------



## Havanese 28

Kyokei said:


> Alma bb anthracite
> 
> Marais MM or W PM?


W PM
EE Alma PM or EE Alma BB?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> W PM
> EE Alma PM or EE Alma BB?


 EE Alma bb !
Pochette Metis or Turenne PM ?


----------



## aurore

momof3boyz said:


> EE Alma bb !
> Pochette Metis or Turenne PM ?



Pochette Metis
Trocadero Empreinte or Lockme II


----------



## Baby_Girl

aurore said:


> Pochette Metis
> Trocadero Empreinte or Lockme II



Trocadero Empreinte 

Chain Louise MM or lockme II bb?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

_lockme II bb_

Sofia Coppola pm or Soft Lockit pm


----------



## Havanese 28

SweetDaisy05 said:


> _lockme II bb_
> 
> Sofia Coppola pm or Soft Lockit pm


Sofia Coppola PM
Cluny BB Noir or Epi Electric Alma PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Sofia Coppola PM
> Cluny BB Noir or Epi Electric Alma PM?



EE alma pm

W pm bag or capucines mm?


----------



## Havanese 28

W PM bag
New ( 2016) St Germain BB in Cerise or Noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> W PM bag
> New ( 2016) St Germain BB in Cerise or Noir?



St Germain bb in cerise.....

Empreinte bagatelle or Empreinte Montaigne ?


----------



## Celi05

Empriente Montaigne 

Pochette Metis or artsy Damier azur


----------



## k5ml3k

Celi05 said:


> Empriente Montaigne
> 
> 
> 
> Pochette Metis or artsy Damier azur




Pochette Metis

Pochette Metis or speedy 25?


----------



## Karinism

k5ml3k said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Pochette Metis or speedy 25?



I have Pochette Métis, so Speedy 25 (preferably bandoulière)

Speedy B25 in Monogram or Damier Ebene?


----------



## Havanese 28

Karinism said:


> I have Pochette Métis, so Speedy 25 (preferably bandoulière)
> 
> Speedy B25 in Monogram or Damier Ebene?


Speedy B 25 DE
Pasadena( new for 2016) Amarante or St Germain BB Cerise?


----------



## Celi05

Pasadena... So pretty!!

Twin set empriente noir or mazarine pm noir


----------



## LvoemyLV

Celi05 said:


> Pasadena... So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Twin set empriente noir or mazarine pm noir




Mazarine pm noir!

Keep it bracelet in DE or LV & me bracelet letter C


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LvoemyLV said:


> Mazarine pm noir!
> 
> Keep it bracelet in DE or LV & me bracelet letter C



LV & me bracelet

Mono cles or Empreinte cles?


----------



## Keribelle

LVlvoe_bug said:


> LV & me bracelet
> 
> Mono cles or Empreinte cles?


Empreinte cles! Would love to get one too! 

Retiro NM/Cerise or Monogram Montaigne MM


----------



## Rani

Keribelle said:


> Empreinte cles! Would love to get one too!
> 
> Retiro NM/Cerise or Monogram Montaigne MM



Mono Montaigne MM

Sully PM/ MM or Delightful PM de?


----------



## Havanese 28

Rani said:


> Mono Montaigne MM
> 
> Sully PM/ MM or Delightful PM de?


Delightful PM DE
EE Alma PM or Cluny BB Noir?


----------



## Celi05

Ee Alma pm for sure!!!

Twinset empriente noir and pochette Metis (buy both) or just buy the mazarine pm noir empriente.. (Only have 3000.00 to spend)


----------



## Havanese 28

Celi05 said:


> Ee Alma pm for sure!!!
> 
> Twinset empriente noir and pochette Metis (buy both) or just buy the mazarine pm noir empriente.. (Only have 3000.00 to spend)


Twinset and Pochette Metis.  You'll get much more mileage from these two bags.  I feel the Mazarine is a bit too casual to be truly versatile.  
Odeon PM or Petite Noe in monogram?


----------



## j_cherie

Havanese 28 said:


> Twinset and Pochette Metis.  You'll get much more mileage from these two bags.  I feel the Mazarine is a bit too casual to be truly versatile.
> Odeon PM or Petite Noe in monogram?




Odeon

New 2016 Pallas Clutch or Favorite?


----------



## Louisgyal37

j_cherie said:


> Odeon
> 
> New 2016 Pallas Clutch or Favorite?



Favorite

Speedy V grenade or NF V grenade?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Favorite
> 
> Speedy V grenade or NF V grenade?



Speedy v grenade

DE NF mm or DA classic speedy?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy v grenade
> 
> DE NF mm or DA classic speedy?



DE NF mm

Blue Ikat NF mm or NF V grenade?


----------



## j_cherie

Louisgyal37 said:


> DE NF mm
> 
> Blue Ikat NF mm or NF V grenade?



Neverfull V Grenade

Neverfull MM DE or Caissa Tote MM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

j_cherie said:


> Neverfull V Grenade
> 
> Neverfull MM DE or Caissa Tote MM?


NF MM DE
Multicolor Insolite wallet noir or retiro sarah?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> NF MM DE
> Multicolor Insolite wallet noir or retiro sarah?



Retiro sarah

City steamer mm or capucines mm?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro sarah
> 
> City steamer mm or capucines mm?


Capucines MM
Cluny BB Noir or Alma BB Noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Capucines MM
> Cluny BB Noir or Alma BB Noir?



Alma bb noir!

Mono cosmetic pouch or mono toiletry pouch?


----------



## SakuraSakura

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb noir!
> 
> 
> 
> Mono cosmetic pouch or mono toiletry pouch?




I'll take that toiletry pouch. 

Monogram Speedyor a Monogram Keepall?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

SakuraSakura said:


> I'll take that toiletry pouch.
> 
> Monogram Speedyor a Monogram Keepall?



Mono speedy

DE evora or DE totally MM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono speedy
> 
> DE evora or DE totally MM?



Ahh, yes, I'll take the Evora please

Metis hobo or estrela mm old model?


----------



## Rani

Metis Hobo

Alma bb epi noir or Delightful de pm?


----------



## Havanese 28

Rani said:


> Metis Hobo
> 
> Alma bb epi noir or Delightful de pm?


Alma BB Epi Noir
SC Slim Clutch ( Noir) or St Germain BB Noir ( new 2016 release)


----------



## lvciagalover

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma BB Epi Noir
> SC Slim Clutch ( Noir) or St Germain BB Noir ( new 2016 release)




ST. GERMAIN BB NOIR

MABILLON or TWINSET MONO NOIR


----------



## Havanese 28

lvciagalover said:


> ST. GERMAIN BB NOIR
> 
> MABILLON or TWINSET MONO NOIR


Twinset Mono/ Noir
Cluny BB Dune or Alma PM Epi Dune?


----------



## mwilson1017

Cluny BB Dune

Pouchette Metis or Speedy B 25?


----------



## Havanese 28

mwilson1017 said:


> Cluny BB Dune
> 
> Pouchette Metis or Speedy B 25?


Pochette Metis
Alma PM Amarante Vernis or Epi Electric?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Pochette Metis
> Alma PM Amarante Vernis or Epi Electric?



vernis alma pm in amarante

Pochette metis or DE Bloomsbury?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> vernis alma pm in amarante
> 
> Pochette metis or DE Bloomsbury?


Bloomsbury
Sully Or Delightful DE ?


----------



## coziest

Sully

Alma bb epi electric noir or alma bb vernis amarante?


----------



## Havanese 28

coziest said:


> Sully
> 
> Alma bb epi electric noir or alma bb vernis amarante?


Can't help.  I have Amarante and I plan on getting Epi Electric.  Both are gorgeous!  If you don't have a small black bag, I'd get that one first.  I chose Amarante first because my wardrobe is mostly warm colors and Amarante complements it nicely.
Cluny BB Dune or coquelicot?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Havanese 28 said:


> Can't help.  I have Amarante and I plan on getting Epi Electric.  Both are gorgeous!  If you don't have a small black bag, I'd get that one first.  I chose Amarante first because my wardrobe is mostly warm colors and Amarante complements it nicely.
> Cluny BB Dune or coquelicot?



Cluny bb dune

Speedy Empreinte 25 or Montaigne mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Cluny bb dune
> 
> Speedy Empreinte 25 or Montaigne mm?



Montaigne mm

Empreinte Montaigne mm or mono Montaigne mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne mm
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne mm or mono Montaigne mm?



Emp Montaigne 

Ok (personal opportunity) 

Empreinte speedy b 25 in grenat ( found in brand new condition) or Emp Montaigne noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Emp Montaigne
> 
> Ok (personal opportunity)
> 
> Empreinte speedy b 25 in grenat ( found in brand new condition) or Emp Montaigne noir ?



I have the emp speedy in grenat, bought it when it came out since it was limited color. Not sure I like it anymore .....I would pick the emp Montaigne in noir....I have the speedy noir and it a nice color and I like the Montaigne style......which one are you thinking of?
I know long term I like the emp noir more than the emp grenat...(sorry for the long answer)

Mono Eva or mono favorite mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have the emp speedy in grenat, bought it when it came out since it was limited color. Not sure I like it anymore .....I would pick the emp Montaigne in noir....I have the speedy noir and it a nice color and I like the Montaigne style......which one are you thinking of?
> I know long term I like the emp noir more than the emp grenat...(sorry for the long answer)
> 
> Mono Eva or mono favorite mm?



Appreciate your opinion LVlvoe_bug!!

I'm heavily leaning towards Montaigne as I adore the shape, style, and deep embossing. I'll wait for new colors to come out in the speedy 25. Just needed a little push 

Mono favorite mm

Bagatelle taupe or Bastille noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Appreciate your opinion LVlvoe_bug!!
> 
> I'm heavily leaning towards Montaigne as I adore the shape, style, and deep embossing. I'll wait for new colors to come out in the speedy 25. Just needed a little push
> 
> Mono favorite mm
> 
> Bagatelle taupe or Bastille noir?



That is what I would pick too..the grenat is similar to aube but has the sheen/metallic look...I think that's what I don't like about it with that color. I love it in bronze but not as much with grenat. I didn't like the Montaigne style at first but now I love it! I think it's a beautiful bag, would love to have one but a little nervous of the open top....I'm sure there will be more colors in the emp speedy but I don't think I would pass one up ( the Montaigne ) especially if it has deep embossing. 

Mono delightful mm or DE Delightful mm?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> That is what I would pick too..the grenat is similar to aube but has the sheen/metallic look...I think that's what I don't like about it with that color. I love it in bronze but not as much with grenat. I didn't like the Montaigne style at first but now I love it! I think it's a beautiful bag, would love to have one but a little nervous of the open top....I'm sure there will be more colors in the emp speedy but I don't think I would pass one up ( the Montaigne ) especially if it has deep embossing.
> 
> Mono delightful mm or DE Delightful mm?


DE Delightful MM
Mon Mono Speedy 25 or Mon Mono Speedy 30?


----------



## LvoemyLV

Havanese 28 said:


> DE Delightful MM
> Mon Mono Speedy 25 or Mon Mono Speedy 30?




Lol I am stuck on the same in speedy b... I'd say 25.  A month ago I would have said 30 lol

Zippy coin in mono or Adele compact?


----------



## Havanese 28

LvoemyLV said:


> Lol I am stuck on the same in speedy b... I'd say 25.  A month ago I would have said 30 lol
> 
> Zippy coin in mono or Adele compact?


Agree.  I recently sold my classic Speedy 30 DE and purchase the 25.

Zippy coin purse.  I have this in Vernis and love it!

Mono Noe BB or Mon Mono Speedy 25?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Agree.  I recently sold my classic Speedy 30 DE and purchase the 25.
> 
> Zippy coin purse.  I have this in Vernis and love it!
> 
> Mono Noe BB or Mon Mono Speedy 25?



Mon mono speedy

Evasion mono mini pochette or evasion zcp?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono speedy
> 
> Evasion mono mini pochette or evasion zcp?


Evasion zcp

Mini backpack or Siena pm?


----------



## Ilovehellokt

Siena pm
lockme II or mazarine mm&#65311;


----------



## Phoe8nix

Ilovehellokt said:


> Siena pm
> lockme II or mazarine mm&#65311;



Lockme II

Epi Twist MM or SC BB?


----------



## Havanese 28

Phoe8nix said:


> Lockme II
> 
> Epi Twist MM or SC BB?


SC BB
St. Germaine BB Noir or Cluny BB Dune?


----------



## Nivahra

Havanese 28 said:


> SC BB
> St. Germaine BB Noir or Cluny BB Dune?




St. Germaine BB Noir 

Alma BB in Noir or Charcoal Nacre?


----------



## Havanese 28

Nivahra said:


> St. Germaine BB Noir
> 
> Alma BB in Noir or Charcoal Nacre?


Anthracite Nacre, it is beautiful!
Alma PM Amarante or Noir Vernis?


----------



## atlgirl

Havanese 28 said:


> Anthracite Nacre, it is beautiful!
> Alma PM Amarante or Noir Vernis?



Alma PM noir vernis!

Bloomsbury PM or Pochette Metis?


----------



## LvoemyLV

atlgirl said:


> Alma PM noir vernis!
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomsbury PM or Pochette Metis?




Pochette Metis!

Speedy b 30 mon mono or speedy b 30 w/ zippy coin (price limit lol)


----------



## Louisgyal37

atlgirl said:


> Alma PM noir vernis!
> 
> Bloomsbury PM or Pochette Metis?



Pochette Metis
Lumineuse infini or Audacieuse ombre?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pochette Metis
> Lumineuse infini or Audacieuse ombre?



Infini Lumi!!

Mono alma pm or DE alma pm?


----------



## bag0bsess

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Infini Lumi!!
> 
> Mono alma pm or DE alma pm?


Mono alma pm!! But I am a die-hard mono fan.

Speedy 25b vs Pochette Metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette metis.

Cluny mm or vernis alma pm?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis.
> 
> Cluny mm or vernis alma pm?


Vernis Alma PM
Alma BB Noir Vernis or Alma BB EE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Vernis Alma PM
> Alma BB Noir Vernis or Alma BB EE?



Alma bb EE

Portobello GM or DE NF MM?


----------



## jwessels

Pochette nm in damier ebene or monogram


----------



## lvlover1998

jwessels said:


> Pochette nm in damier ebene or monogram




Pochette nm in DE 

iPhone 6 folio in DA or iPhone 6 hardcase DA


----------



## marymulberry

lvlover1998 said:


> Pochette nm in DE
> 
> iPhone 6 folio in DA or iPhone 6 hardcase DA


iPhone 6 folio in DA

Pegase 55 mono or Alzer 60


----------



## pursesnpeaches

ebene - speedy 25, favorite mm, or delightful pm?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb EE
> 
> Portobello GM or DE NF MM?


Portobello GM
Epi Alma PM or Vernis Alma PM?


----------



## mimiash

Havanese 28 said:


> Portobello GM
> Epi Alma PM or Vernis Alma PM?



Epi Alma PM

Brea MM or Cluny BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mimiash said:


> Epi Alma PM
> 
> Brea MM or Cluny BB?



Brea mm!!

NM retiro or NM Estrela?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Brea mm!!
> 
> NM retiro or NM Estrela?


NM Retiro
Mono Petite Noe or mono Noe BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> NM Retiro
> Mono Petite Noe or mono Noe BB?



Mono petite noe

Nm Estrela noir or nm Estrela coquelicot?


----------



## Cloudburst2000

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono petite noe
> 
> Nm Estrela noir or nm Estrela coquelicot?



Estrela noir

Vernis Pochette Accessoires in Amarante or Epi Pochette Accessoires in Chili Red?


----------



## Havanese 28

Cloudburst2000 said:


> Estrela noir
> 
> Vernis Pochette Accessoires in Amarante or Epi Pochette Accessoires in Chili Red?


Epi Pochette Accessories in Chili Red!  Amarante is lovely, but the Vachetta handle makes it more casual.  If you like orange, Chili Red is beautiful!  
Odeon PM or Alma BB DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Epi Pochette Accessories in Chili Red!  Amarante is lovely, but the Vachetta handle makes it more casual.  If you like orange, Chili Red is beautiful!
> Odeon PM or Alma BB DE?



Odeon pm!

Mono agenda pm or DE agenda pm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Odeon pm!
> 
> Mono agenda pm or DE agenda pm?



Mono agenda pm

Neverfull v turquoise or estrela mm old model?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Brea mm!!
> 
> 
> 
> NM retiro or NM Estrela?




NM Retiro!

Multicolor agenda GM in white or black?


----------



## Louisgyal37

k5ml3k said:


> NM Retiro!
> 
> Multicolor agenda GM in white or black?



MC agenda noir

Neverfull v turquoise or Estrella mm old model?


----------



## mimiash

Louisgyal37 said:


> MC agenda noir
> 
> Neverfull v turquoise or Estrella mm old model?



Neverfull v turquoise

Alma PM in Fuchsia or Carmine?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mimiash said:


> Neverfull v turquoise
> 
> Alma PM in Fuchsia or Carmine?



Epi alma in fuchsia

Mono Sarah or mono sarah retiro?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi alma in fuchsia
> 
> 
> 
> Mono Sarah or mono sarah retiro?




Mono Sarah Retiro --- you should get the bag/wallet set! [emoji16]

Agenda GM in white MC or mono?


----------



## momof3boyz

k5ml3k said:


> Mono Sarah Retiro --- you should get the bag/wallet set! [emoji16]
> 
> Agenda GM in white MC or mono?


  Mono !!!! A true classic 
Pallas in Aurore or Pochette Metis ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Mono !!!! A true classic
> Pallas in Aurore or Pochette Metis ?



Have both......I would pick the Pallas in aurore....

Azur evora mm or DE evora mm?


----------



## sanamary

DE evora MM
Alma pm in epi electric noir or anthracite nacre?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

EE alma noir

Vernis alma bb or epi alma bb?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> EE alma noir
> 
> Vernis alma bb or epi alma bb?


Both are positively gorgeous, but Epi can go anywhere/ everywhere, so Epi Alma BB 
gets my vote
Mono Petite Noe or Epi Petite Noe


----------



## donna0128

Havanese 28 said:


> Both are positively gorgeous, but Epi can go anywhere/ everywhere, so Epi Alma BB
> gets my vote
> Mono Petite Noe or Epi Petite Noe


Mono Petite Noe

Mabillon or Speedy B 25 DE?


----------



## Kylie M

Speedy B 25 

Favorite PM/MM or Eva


----------



## k5ml3k

Kylie M said:


> Speedy B 25
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite PM/MM or Eva




Favorite MM

Agenda GM in monogram or black MC?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Favorite MM
> 
> Agenda GM in monogram or black MC?



Agenda GM in black MC

Evasion zcp or evasion agenda?


----------



## LvoemyLV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Agenda GM in black MC
> 
> 
> 
> Evasion zcp or evasion agenda?




Evasion zcp

Alma bb noir epi or speedy b 30 mon monogram


----------



## Havanese 28

LvoemyLV said:


> Evasion zcp
> 
> Alma bb noir epi or speedy b 30 mon monogram


Alma BB Epi Noir
Delightful PM DE or Petite Noe Mono?


----------



## LvoemyLV

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma BB Epi Noir
> Delightful PM DE or Petite Noe Mono?




Petite noe mono

Alma bb or neverfull, both epi noir


----------



## Havanese 28

LvoemyLV said:


> Petite noe mono
> 
> Alma bb or neverfull, both epi noir


Alma BB Epi Noir!
Petite Noe Mono or Alma BB DE?


----------



## Kylie M

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma BB Epi Noir!
> Petite Noe Mono or Alma BB DE?



Petit Noe Mono (I have this bag and it is such a classic and can fit a lot inside) the Alma is really stiff.


6 key holder or key pouch


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Kylie M said:


> Petit Noe Mono (I have this bag and it is such a classic and can fit a lot inside) the Alma is really stiff.
> 
> 
> 6 key holder or key pouch



Key pouch

Mono NF mm or Epi NF MM?


----------



## louisisluv

Mono NF mm...

Totally Azur mm or Neverfull Azur mm


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

louisisluv said:


> Mono NF mm...
> 
> Totally Azur mm or Neverfull Azur mm


Totally Azur
Brea Vernis NM or Alma Vernis


----------



## Havanese 28

tua said:


> Totally Azur
> Brea Vernis NM or Alma Vernis


Alma Vernis
Petite Noe Epi or Mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma Vernis
> Petite Noe Epi or Mono?



Petite noe mono


Pallas in RB or Pallas in aurore?


----------



## Kylie M

Pallas RB


4 key holder or 6 key holder DE


----------



## Havanese 28

Kylie M said:


> Pallas RB
> 
> 
> 4 key holder or 6 key holder DE


6 key holder, though can't speak to function since I don't carry keys
Epi Alma PM Sapphire or Cyan?


----------



## atlgirl

Havanese 28 said:


> 6 key holder, though can't speak to function since I don't carry keys
> Epi Alma PM Sapphire or Cyan?



Eli Alma PM Sapphire!

Pallas or Estrella NM?


----------



## Havanese 28

atlgirl said:


> Eli Alma PM Sapphire!
> 
> Pallas or Estrella NM?


Estrella NM
Alma BB DE or noe BB Mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Estrella NM
> Alma BB DE or noe BB Mono?



DE alma bb

Mono Toiletry pouch or mono cosmetic pouch?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE alma bb
> 
> Mono Toiletry pouch or mono cosmetic pouch?



Mono toiletry pouch

Montaigne mm noir or Montaigne iris mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono toiletry pouch
> 
> Montaigne mm noir or Montaigne iris mm?



Montaigne mm in iris, beautiful color!

Gaia or mono NF MM?


----------



## Kylie M

Gaia looks great!!


Eva or Favorite


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Favorite!

Empreinte Montaigne or Empreinte metis?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Favorite!
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne or Empreinte metis?



Oh I want both!!!

Artsy mm Celeste or Montaigne mm iris?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Oh I want both!!!
> 
> Artsy mm Celeste or Montaigne mm iris?



I'd take both too! I sort of regret selling by Empreinte artsy!  But the iris color on the Montaigne is stunning! One of each!

Mono totally mm or DE totally mm?


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

Totally PM azure
Zippy wallet, Cosmetic puch PM and cles in all in DE &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Rani

LVADIKManNiUi said:


> Totally PM azure
> Zippy wallet, Cosmetic puch PM and cles in all in DE &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Zippy wallet

Sully mm or mono Neverfull mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> Zippy wallet
> 
> Sully mm or mono Neverfull mm?



Sully mm ( although a mon mono NF is on my 2016 wish list ) 

Emp zippy noir or curieuse dahlia?


----------



## MrGoyard

Empreinte zippy noir 

Zippy Coin Purse in Epi Indigo or Zippy Compact Monogram NM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MrVuitton said:


> Empreinte zippy noir
> 
> Zippy Coin Purse in Epi Indigo or Zippy Compact Monogram NM?



Zippy compact mono NM! 

Palm Springs pm backpack or Palm Springs mini backpack?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Zippy compact mono NM!
> 
> Palm Springs pm backpack or Palm Springs mini backpack?



Palm Springs pm backpack

Marylebone gm or speedy B 35 DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Palm Springs pm backpack
> 
> Marylebone gm or speedy B 35 DE?



Marylebone GM!

Mono Montaigne mm or Empreinte Montaigne mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Marylebone GM!
> 
> Mono Montaigne mm or Empreinte Montaigne mm?



Empreinte Montaigne mm ( oh and ended up purchasing the Empreinte Montaigne Iris instead of noir) 

Artsy azur or delightful azur?


----------



## happygirl78

Delightful azur 
Alma bb or speedy b


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Empreinte Montaigne mm ( oh and ended up purchasing the Empreinte Montaigne Iris instead of noir)
> 
> Artsy azur or delightful azur?



Congrats on the Montaigne! The iris is such a beautiful color....

Speedy b

Vernis key pouch or Empreinte key pouch?


----------



## baglady

Empreinte key pouch

Palms Spring backpack PM or Bosphore backpack?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Palm Springs backpack pm

Mono Turenne mm or DE Siena MM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Palm Springs backpack pm
> 
> Mono Turenne mm or DE Siena MM?



Sienna mm
Sienna mm or trevi pm?


----------



## atlgirl

Louisgyal37 said:


> Sienna mm
> Sienna mm or trevi pm?



Sienna MM!

Estrella NM or Palermo GM?


----------



## LvoemyLV

atlgirl said:


> Sienna MM!
> 
> 
> 
> Estrella NM or Palermo GM?




Estrella nm (I typically prefer new though)

ZCP mono or empreinte key pouch noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LvoemyLV said:


> Estrella nm (I typically prefer new though)
> 
> ZCP mono or empreinte key pouch noir



Have the emp key pouch, LVoe it!!

Pallas shopper noir or Palm Springs backpack pm?


----------



## Mendezhm

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have the emp key pouch, LVoe it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pallas shopper noir or Palm Springs backpack pm?




I think the Palm Springs backpack is adorable!

Montaigne mm in mono or Speedy b 25 in mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mendezhm said:


> I think the Palm Springs backpack is adorable!
> 
> Montaigne mm in mono or Speedy b 25 in mono?



Mono Montaigne mm

NM Estrela  noir or NM retiro noir?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Montaigne mm
> 
> NM Estrela  noir or NM retiro noir?



NM retiro ( solo bag on wishlist 2016) 

Mazarine pm or Bastille pm?


----------



## Rani

Bastille pm

Neverfull mm mono or de delightful pm?


----------



## balenciagamama7

Rani said:


> Bastille pm
> 
> Neverfull mm mono or de delightful pm?



Neverfull mm mono 

petit noe mono or alma bb in rose ballerine in mono vernis


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

balenciagamama7 said:


> Neverfull mm mono
> 
> petit noe mono or alma bb in rose ballerine in mono vernis



Mono petit noe

Vernis cosmetic case or epi cosmetic case?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono petit noe
> 
> Vernis cosmetic case or epi cosmetic case?



Vernis cosmetic

Artsy azur or soffi?


----------



## j_cherie

Louisgyal37 said:


> Vernis cosmetic
> 
> Artsy azur or soffi?



Soffi- I think Artsy looks best in classic monogram.

Empriente Twinset or Empriente Speedy?


----------



## Dawsondoll33

Tivoli GM


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

j_cherie said:


> Soffi- I think Artsy looks best in classic monogram.
> 
> Empriente Twinset or Empriente Speedy?



Em Speedy!

Fringe Speedy blanc or Fringe Bucket blanc?


----------



## k5ml3k

Louisgyal37 said:


> Vernis cosmetic
> 
> 
> 
> Artsy azur or soffi?




Artsy azur

Sunglasses Case MM in mono or damier azur?


----------



## Louisgyal37

k5ml3k said:


> Artsy azur
> 
> Sunglasses Case MM in mono or damier azur?



Sunglass case mm mono

Twinset/clutch Empreinte or mono/noir?


----------



## LvoemyLV

Louisgyal37 said:


> Sunglass case mm mono
> 
> 
> 
> Twinset/clutch Empreinte or mono/noir?




Mono/noir. I have tried to like empreinte, but I think canvas just holds up better, and for the price difference you can always get an SLG!

ZCP in mono or DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LvoemyLV said:


> Mono/noir. I have tried to like empreinte, but I think canvas just holds up better, and for the price difference you can always get an SLG!
> 
> ZCP in mono or DE?



Zcp in mono!

Mono delightful mm or DE delightful mm?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Zcp in mono!
> 
> Mono delightful mm or DE delightful mm?


DE Delightful MM
Mon Mono  Classic Speedy 25 or Mon Mono Speedy 30?


----------



## k5ml3k

Havanese 28 said:


> DE Delightful MM
> Mon Mono  Classic Speedy 25 or Mon Mono Speedy 30?




Mon mono speedy 30. Although I love how cute the 25 is, I found the opening to be too small.

(Possible color transfer aside...so strictly based on looks) Sunglasses case MM in mono or damier azur?


----------



## Rani

k5ml3k said:


> Mon mono speedy 30. Although I love how cute the 25 is, I found the opening to be too small.
> 
> (Possible color transfer aside...so strictly based on looks) Sunglasses case MM in mono or damier azur?



Sunglasses case MM

Mono Neverfull mm or Sully mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> Sunglasses case MM
> 
> Mono Neverfull mm or Sully mm?



Sully mm

Mazarine taupe or Montaigne taupe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Sully mm
> 
> Mazarine taupe or Montaigne taupe?



Montaigne taupe!

Palm Springs pm or Palm Springs mini? ( I've only seen the pm so I'm not sure what the mini looks like irl ). I'm trying to decide which size to get..


----------



## sayakayumi

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne taupe!
> 
> Palm Springs pm or Palm Springs mini? ( I've only seen the pm so I'm not sure what the mini looks like irl ). I'm trying to decide which size to get..


Palm Springs PM (seems more practical unless you carry very little and use this piece as a fashion statement)

Zippy multicartes or Sarah multicartes?


----------



## k5ml3k

sayakayumi said:


> Palm Springs PM (seems more practical unless you carry very little and use this piece as a fashion statement)
> 
> 
> 
> Zippy multicartes or Sarah multicartes?




Sarah multicartes


Asking again bc mine wasn't answered...thank you! 

(Possible color transfer aside...so strictly based on looks) Sunglasses case MM in mono or damier azur?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Sarah multicartes
> 
> 
> Asking again bc mine wasn't answered...thank you!
> 
> (Possible color transfer aside...so strictly based on looks) Sunglasses case MM in mono or damier azur?



Sunglasses case in mono!!!


Pallas shopper noir or Palm Springs backpack pm?


----------



## Ilovehellokt

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sunglasses case in mono!!!
> 
> 
> Pallas shopper noir or Palm Springs backpack pm?


Palm springs backpack pm

neverfull mm or speedy b 30&#65311;


----------



## LvoemyLV

Speedyb 30

Speedy 25 or alma bb (either canvas)


----------



## lgmonogram

Alma BB.

Lockme MM or Capucines MM?


----------



## Mendezhm

Lockme MM

Mono speedy b 25 or Retiro noir


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Retiro Noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mendezhm said:


> Lockme MM
> 
> Mono speedy b 25 or Retiro noir



Have both although my speedy b is DE and love my retiro !! I would pick the retiro!

Noir alma pm with studs or Pallas shopper?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have both although my speedy b is DE and love my retiro !! I would pick the retiro!
> 
> Noir alma pm with studs or Pallas shopper?



Noir alma  pm studs
Pallas chain cerise or St.Germain pochette cerise?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Noir alma  pm studs
> Pallas chain cerise or St.Germain pochette cerise?



Pallas chain in cerise ( have it in Havane) ....bought a st. Germain and returned it...

DE alma pm or Cabas Rivingtion (tote)?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas chain in cerise ( have it in Havane) ....bought a st. Germain and returned it...
> 
> DE alma pm or Cabas Rivingtion (tote)?


 DE Alma PM !!!! Love mine 
Epi electric Alma bb or Montaigne Noir bb ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> DE Alma PM !!!! Love mine
> Epi electric Alma bb or Montaigne Noir bb ?



Although it's small, it's still cute so I would pick the Montaigne noir bb!!

Vernis cosmetic pouch or mono cosmetic pouch?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Although it's small, it's still cute so I would pick the Montaigne noir bb!!
> 
> Vernis cosmetic pouch or mono cosmetic pouch?


Mono Cosmetic Pouch
Zippy Wallet or Sarah Wallet?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Although it's small, it's still cute so I would pick the Montaigne noir bb!!
> 
> Vernis cosmetic pouch or mono cosmetic pouch?


I was debating this just today.  Vernis Cosmetic Pouch
Vernis Agenda PM, Mono Agenda PM or DE Agenda PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

tua said:


> Mono Cosmetic Pouch
> Zippy Wallet or Sarah Wallet?




Sarah wallet!



Havanese 28 said:


> I was debating this just today.  Vernis Cosmetic Pouch
> Vernis Agenda PM, Mono Agenda PM or DE Agenda PM?



It's a toss up b/w vernis and mono, it would depend on the color of the vernis agenda 

Empreinte Montaigne mm or kimono?


----------



## chanelloverz

I sold all my 3 LV viva cite, favorite and montaigne GM... maybe get a montaigne MM taupe in thw future.. will see


----------



## PurseLover85

Kimono!

Mini Pochette DA or Evasion Mini Pochette DA?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PurseLover85 said:


> Kimono!
> 
> Mini Pochette DA or Evasion Mini Pochette DA?



I have the evasion mini pochette in DA..it's my only DA piece....

Mono sarah or Empreinte Sarah wallet?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have the evasion mini pochette in DA..it's my only DA piece....
> 
> Mono sarah or Empreinte Sarah wallet?


Empreinte Sarah
Agenda PM Amarante Vernis or Mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Empreinte Sarah
> Agenda PM Amarante Vernis or Mono?



Vernis amarante agenda

Tapage bag charm or facettes bag charm?


----------



## mnxo

Montaigne or Capucines?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis amarante agenda
> 
> Tapage bag charm or facettes bag charm?


Facettes bag charm.  I think it looks so nice with everything.  It's simplicity makes it special.
Mon Mono Speedy 25 or 30?


----------



## Mendezhm

Mon mono speedy 30 if it's classic. 25 if it's bandouliere. [emoji7]

Speedy b 25 mono or Speedy b 25 empreinte (not sure what color).


----------



## Havanese 28

Mendezhm said:


> Mon mono speedy 30 if it's classic. 25 if it's bandouliere. [emoji7]
> 
> Speedy b 25 mono or Speedy b 25 empreinte (not sure what color).


Empreinte Speedy b in any color!
Agenda PM in DE or Mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Empreinte Speedy b in any color!
> Agenda PM in DE or Mono?



Mono agenda pm....

Palm Springs backpack pm or melie?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono agenda pm....
> 
> Palm Springs backpack pm or melie?


 PS Backpack !
Retiro Noir or Montaigne MM Noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> PS Backpack !
> Retiro Noir or Montaigne MM Noir ?



Both!! Finally have the retiro noir so I would have to pick the Montaigne noir mm!

Montaigne mm noir or iris?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both!! Finally have the retiro noir so I would have to pick the Montaigne noir mm!
> 
> Montaigne mm noir or iris?


Montaigne MM Iris!  Such a gorgeous shade and very wearable too.
Mon mono classic Speedy 25 or 30?


----------



## ivy1026

Havanese 28 said:


> Montaigne MM Iris!  Such a gorgeous shade and very wearable too.
> Mon mono classic Speedy 25 or 30?




30!

St Germain pm or epi twist mm?


----------



## Mendezhm

Epi twist!

Epi denim nf or epi denim alma pm?


----------



## LvoemyLV

Mendezhm said:


> Epi twist!
> 
> Epi denim nf or epi denim alma pm?




Denim NF! 

Speedy 25 mono or evasion mini pochette mono


----------



## momof3boyz

LvoemyLV said:


> Denim NF!
> 
> Speedy 25 mono or evasion mini pochette mono


 Speedy 25 mono !
 Epi zippy wallet Figue  ( discontinued color ) or Mono sarah wallet old version ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy 25 mono !
> Epi zippy wallet Figue  ( discontinued color ) or Mono sarah wallet old version ?



Mono Sarah...I'm not a fan of epi 

Melie or artsy?


----------



## Leo the Lion

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Sarah...I'm not a fan of epi
> 
> 
> 
> Melie or artsy?




Melie

St. Germain pm or Alma pm Epi


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Leo the Lion said:


> Melie
> 
> St. Germain pm or Alma pm Epi



Epi alma pm

Mono agenda or epi agenda?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi alma pm
> 
> 
> 
> Mono agenda or epi agenda?




Mono agenda

Twist mm in indigo or fuschia?


----------



## pjhm

ivy1026 said:


> Mono agenda
> 
> Twist mm in indigo or fuschia?




Twist in indigo


Noir Mazarine PM  or Epi Alma Noir PM?


----------



## sydnrich

Need opinions which bag...??

Retiro NM or Metis Mono...HELP anyone have any pros or cons on these bags?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sydnrich said:


> Need opinions which bag...??
> 
> Retiro NM or Metis Mono...HELP anyone have any pros or cons on these bags?



I have both of these bags...I do like the retiro better ( I have it in noir)  but they are very different bags imo....

Mono metis of pochette metis?


----------



## sydnrich

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have both of these bags...I do like the retiro better ( I have it in noir)  but they are very different bags imo....
> 
> Mono metis of pochette metis?



No not the pochette the shoulder Metis bag..Thanks for opinion..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sydnrich said:


> No not the pochette the shoulder Metis bag..Thanks for opinion..



No, I know what you meant but I had to do another which would rather choose that someone could pick


----------



## sydnrich

LVlvoe_bug said:


> No, I know what you meant but I had to do another which would rather choose that someone could pick



Oh..LOL..forgive me..


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have both of these bags...I do like the retiro better ( I have it in noir)  but they are very different bags imo....
> 
> Mono metis of pochette metis?


 Pochette Metis !!!!
Adele wallet in fuchsia or Sarah Wallet in monogram ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono sarah wallet!!

Empreinte Montaigne GM or Empreinte Montaigne mm?


----------



## LvoemyLV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono sarah wallet!!
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne GM or Empreinte Montaigne mm?




MM! The GM is a little too big and heavy. 

Twinset mono/noir or empreinte noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LvoemyLV said:


> MM! The GM is a little too big and heavy.
> 
> Twinset mono/noir or empreinte noir



Twinset mono/noir!

Mono mini pochette or vernis key pouch?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Twinset mono/noir!
> 
> Mono mini pochette or vernis key pouch?


 Mono mini Pochette !
Pochette Metis or Epi Brea Noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Mono mini Pochette !
> Pochette Metis or Epi Brea Noir ?



Pochette metis!

Empreinte metis or Empreinte bagatelle?


----------



## LvoemyLV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis!
> 
> 
> 
> Empreinte metis or Empreinte bagatelle?




Empreinte Metis (I have in mono and LOOVE it!)

Alma bb epi noir or twinset empreinte noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb epi noir

Mono NF mm or mono Phenix MM?


----------



## momoffour

Phenix

Retiro nm noir or Monogram Montaigne mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Retiro nm noir

Mono sarah or mono insolite?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro nm noir
> 
> Mono sarah or mono insolite?


 Mono Sarah !
Noir Montaigne MM or Pallas Noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Noir Montaigne mm!!

Mono Artsy or mono Gaia?


----------



## Mendezhm

Mono artsy!

Speedy b 25 empreinte in aurore  or Neverfull mm epi in figue ?


----------



## momof3boyz

Mendezhm said:


> Mono artsy!
> 
> Speedy b 25 empreinte in aurore  or Neverfull mm epi in figue ?


 Speedy in Aurore !
Pallas in Noir or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy in Aurore !
> Pallas in Noir or Monogram Montaigne MM ?



Montaigne mm

Pallas noir or retiro noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Retiro noir

City steamer or twist bag?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro noir
> 
> City steamer or twist bag?



City Steamer

Sully pm or Neverfull mm mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono NF mm

Sully mm or mono totally mm?


----------



## qwertyword

^totally

Totally MM DE or NF GM DE - as a baby bag? I'd get a purse organizer for NF..0


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

^ it depends if you want a zippered top or not..I think either one would work....

Mono artsy or Empreinte artsy?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> ^ it depends if you want a zippered top or not..I think either one would work....
> 
> Mono artsy or Empreinte artsy?


Mono Artsy

Zippy compact wallet in Mono or DE?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Havanese 28 said:


> Mono Artsy
> 
> Zippy compact wallet in Mono or DE?



Zippy compact mono

Mono zcp or Insolite coin purse?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Zippy compact mono
> 
> Mono zcp or Insolite coin purse?



Mono zcp

DE NF MM or cabas Rivington tote?


----------



## Rani

De NF mm

Sienna mm or Alma pm epi?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> De NF mm
> 
> Sienna mm or Alma pm epi?



Sienna mm
Metis or Melie?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Melie

Empreinte artsy or Empreinte metis?


----------



## Rayofsunxo

Artsy

Alma bb EE black or lock me bb in black?


----------



## BagLady14

Rayofsunxo said:


> Artsy
> 
> Alma bb EE black or lock me bb in black?



Alma BB ee


Favorite mm in mono or Twins etc mono/noir


----------



## Addict2Labels

Twice emp. Noir  

Mc speedy or mc alma


----------



## momof3boyz

Addict2Labels said:


> Twice emp. Noir
> 
> Mc speedy or mc alma


 MC Alma !
Alma bb Epi electric or Cluny bb Noir ?


----------



## litchi

momof3boyz said:


> MC Alma !
> Alma bb Epi electric or Cluny bb Noir ?



Cluny BB Noir

Keepall B 45 monogram or Keepall B 45 monogram macassar?


----------



## Gblb

litchi said:


> Cluny BB Noir
> 
> Keepall B 45 monogram or Keepall B 45 monogram macassar?



Keepall B 45 monogram Macassar.

Brea GM Mono Venus leather amarante or Lockit PM griotte?


----------



## momof3boyz

Gblb said:


> Keepall B 45 monogram Macassar.
> 
> Brea GM Mono Venus leather amarante or Lockit PM griotte?


 Lockit PM Griotte !
Montaigne Monogram MM canvas or Lockme 2  Noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Lockit PM Griotte !
> Montaigne Monogram MM canvas or Lockme 2  Noir ?



Montaigne mono mm!

Melie or Palm Springs backpack pm?


----------



## Havanese 28

Melie
Odeon PM or Petite Noe Mono?


----------



## bags0912

Havanese 28 said:


> Melie
> Odeon PM or Petite Noe Mono?


Odeon PM
Neverfull or Totally MM in DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Totally mm de

Sully mm or gaia?


----------



## atlgirl

Gaia!

Bloomsbury or Odeon?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bloomsbury

Pallas or Pallas bb?


----------



## atlgirl

Pallas!

Estrella NM or Retiro NM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Retiro nm

Nm retiro noir or noir dora mm?


----------



## yogamamaloves

Damier Alma 

Eva or Pallas Clutch 2016


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas clutch

NF mono mm or DE NF MM?


----------



## yogamamaloves

NF Mono MM

Pallas clutch or speedy b 25 Azur


----------



## ooohlallaaa

Speedy b 25 Azur
Pochette metis or phenix pm


----------



## hart88hart

ooohlallaaa said:


> Speedy b 25 Azur
> Pochette metis or phenix pm



Phenix pm


Alma bb in Indian Rose or Brea PM in Magenta??


----------



## inginga

Alma BB

Zippy Coin Purse or Zippy Multicartes?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Zippy multicartes

Mono alma pm or de alma pm?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Zippy multicartes
> 
> Mono alma pm or de alma pm?


DE Alma PM
Epic Cyan Alma PM or DE Alma PM?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> DE Alma PM
> Epic Cyan Alma PM or DE Alma PM?


 DE Alma pm !
Pochette Metis or Twice Noir / mono combo ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette metis

De alma pm or EE noir alma pm?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis
> 
> De alma pm or EE noir alma pm?


EE Noir Alma PM!
Epi Cyan Alma or Amarante Vernis Alma PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vernis amarante alma pm

Kimono or noir retiro NM?


----------



## superbrowni

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis amarante alma pm
> 
> Kimono or noir retiro NM?


Kimono.  Dora bb or alma bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Dora bb

Bloomsbury pm or DE alma BB?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Dora bb
> 
> Bloomsbury pm or DE alma BB?


Alma BB DE
Epi Alma PM Dune or Vernis Alma PM Dune?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma BB DE
> Epi Alma PM Dune or Vernis Alma PM Dune?



Epi alma pm dune 

Pallas shopper or alma pm with studs?


----------



## j_cherie

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma BB DE
> Epi Alma PM Dune or Vernis Alma PM Dune?




Vernis!


Cluny MM noir or Montaigne MM noir?


----------



## Havanese 28

j_cherie said:


> Vernis!
> 
> 
> Cluny MM noir or Montaigne MM noir?


Cluny MM Noir
Vernis Alma PM Dune or Amarante?


----------



## superbrowni

Havanese 28 said:


> Cluny MM Noir
> Vernis Alma PM Dune or Amarante?


Vernis alma dune.  Vernis Montaigne bb or brea pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Brea pm

Vernis alma pm or vernis alma bb?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Brea pm
> 
> Vernis alma pm or vernis alma bb?


 Vernis Alma bb !
Adele wallet in Fuchsia or Sarah monogram ?


----------



## yogamamaloves

momof3boyz said:


> Vernis Alma bb !
> 
> Adele wallet in Fuchsia or Sarah monogram ?




Sarah mono 

Eva mono or Twinset mono noir


----------



## monkey88

Twinset mono noir

Phenix PM or Pallas BB


----------



## momof3boyz

monkey88 said:


> Twinset mono noir
> 
> Phenix PM or Pallas BB


 Pallas bb !!
Pallas Noir or Monogram Montaigne MM  ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Pallas bb !!
> Pallas Noir or Monogram Montaigne MM  ?



Mono Montaigne mm


Pallas shopper or Kimono?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Montaigne mm
> 
> 
> Pallas shopper or Kimono?



Pallas shopper

Turenne PM or Neverfull mm mono?


----------



## j_cherie

Rani said:


> Pallas shopper
> 
> 
> 
> Turenne PM or Neverfull mm mono?




Neverfull 

Favorite or Pallas Clutch?


----------



## momof3boyz

j_cherie said:


> Neverfull
> 
> Favorite or Pallas Clutch?


 Pallas Clutch !!!
Turenne MM or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Pallas Clutch !!!
> Turenne MM or Monogram Montaigne MM ?



Turenne mm

Mono alma bb or DE alma bb?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Turenne mm
> 
> Mono alma bb or DE alma bb?



DE alma bb
Ramages sarah wallet or Retiro sarah wallet?


----------



## pursesformaude

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Turenne mm
> 
> Mono alma bb or DE alma bb?



DE alma bb-it's on my wish list 

Twist or Go-14 (any size)


----------



## Louisgyal37

pursesformaude said:


> DE alma bb-it's on my wish list
> 
> Twist or Go-14 (any size)



Twist
Ramages sarah wallet or Retiro sarah


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pursesformaude said:


> DE alma bb-it's on my wish list
> 
> Twist or Go-14 (any size)



Twist

Mono nf mm or gm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Twist
> 
> Mono nf mm or gm?



Mono NF mm
Ramages sarah wallet or Retiro sarah wallet?


----------



## Rani

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono NF mm
> Ramages sarah wallet or Retiro sarah wallet?



Retiro Sarah Wallet

Pochette Metis or Sully pm?


----------



## mimiash

Rani said:


> Retiro Sarah Wallet
> 
> Pochette Metis or Sully pm?



Pochette Metis.

Pochette NM in DE or Favorite MM in DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mimiash said:


> Pochette Metis.
> 
> Pochette NM in DE or Favorite MM in DE



DE Favorite mm 

Gaia or Melie?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE Favorite mm
> 
> Gaia or Melie?


 Gaia !
Alma bb epi electric or Pasadena Amarante ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Gaia !
> Alma bb epi electric or Pasadena Amarante ?



EE alma bb

Pallas shopper or Gaia?


----------



## donna0128

LVlvoe_bug said:


> EE alma bb
> 
> Pallas shopper or Gaia?


Gaia

Twice Mono/Noir or Pallas clutch Noir


----------



## Rani

donna0128 said:


> Gaia
> 
> Twice Mono/Noir or Pallas clutch Noir



Twice mono/ noir

Delightful pm de or Sienna mm?


----------



## momof3boyz

Rani said:


> Twice mono/ noir
> 
> Delightful pm de or Sienna mm?


 Sienna MM !
Pallas Noir or Normandy ?


----------



## lillywillowbug

momof3boyz said:


> Sienna MM !
> 
> Pallas Noir or Normandy ?




Pallas noir

Trevi PM or Mews?


----------



## donna0128

lillywillowbug said:


> Pallas noir
> 
> Trevi PM or Mews?


Mews.

Montaigne MM Taupe or Mews?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

donna0128 said:


> Mews.
> 
> Montaigne MM Taupe or Mews?



Mews

DE speedy b or Mews?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mews
> 
> DE speedy b or Mews?


 Mews !
Retiro Noir or Mews ?


----------



## luvspurses

momof3boyz said:


> Mews !
> Retiro Noir or Mews ?


retiro noir

mabillon or duomo?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> retiro noir
> 
> mabillon or duomo?



I would pick the retiro noir too!

Duomo

Cabas Rivington tote or mews?


----------



## luvspurses

cabas rivington tote

palm dots speedy or palm dots neverfull?

last one for me, promise : )


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> cabas rivington tote
> 
> palm dots speedy or palm dots neverfull?
> 
> last one for me, promise : )



Palm dots NF

Same question....

Palm dots speedy or palm dots NF?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Palm dots NF
> 
> Same question....
> 
> Palm dots speedy or palm dots NF?


palm dots nf, i think , lol

sienna mm or turenne mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> palm dots nf, i think , lol
> 
> sienna mm or turenne mm?



Turenne mm

Kimono or Melie?


----------



## momof3boyz

luvspurses said:


> palm dots nf, i think , lol
> 
> sienna mm or turenne mm?


 Sienna MM !
Rivoli or Pallas Noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Sienna MM !
> Rivoli or Pallas Noir ?



Pallas noir!

Rivoli or Mews?


----------



## Brucewayne13

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas noir!
> 
> Rivoli or Mews?



Mews!
Pallas bb or Montaigne bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Brucewayne13 said:


> Mews!
> Pallas bb or Montaigne bb?



Pallas bb

Sully mm or Melie?


----------



## Kylie M

Sully MM (hands down)


Speedy 25 Mon Mono or 2016 Speedy 25 Spots/Ferns


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mon mono speedy

Cluny mm or Lockme MM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono speedy
> 
> Cluny mm or Lockme MM?



Cluny mm

Galliera pm mono or Melie?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Cluny mm
> 
> Galliera pm mono or Melie?



Galleria pm

Mews or Caissa tote?


----------



## MJDaisy

mews. I really want it!!

favorite mm or speedy b 25?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Galleria pm
> 
> Mews or Caissa tote?



Mews
Sarah retiro or mc insolite noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mews
> Sarah retiro or mc insolite noir?



Sarah retiro

Mono insolite or kimono wallet?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sarah retiro
> 
> Mono insolite or kimono wallet?



Kimono wallet (hands down)

Pallas bb or twice noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Kimono wallet (hands down)
> 
> Pallas bb or twice noir?



Pallas bb

Melie or Gaia?


----------



## hart88hart

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas bb
> 
> Melie or Gaia?



Gaia!

Brea PM in Mordore or Brea PM in Magenta??


----------



## corilvoe

hart88hart said:


> Gaia!
> 
> Brea PM in Mordore or Brea PM in Magenta??



Brea PM in Magenta. 


Rivoli MM or Kimono?


----------



## Louisgyal37

corilvoe said:


> Brea PM in Magenta.
> 
> 
> Rivoli MM or Kimono?



Kimono

Mews or Trevi?


----------



## cap

Louisgyal37 said:


> Kimono
> 
> Mews or Trevi?


 Trevi !
Rivoli or Turenne ?


----------



## Rani

cap said:


> Trevi !
> Rivoli or Turenne ?



Turenne

Turenne PM or Siena mm?


----------



## LvoemyLV

Rani said:


> Turenne
> 
> 
> 
> Turenne PM or Siena mm?




Siena mm. 

Noe bb or alma bb? You pick the canvas


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb in vernis

Pallas shopper or alma pm with studs (trying pick between the two)!?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb in vernis
> 
> Pallas shopper or alma pm with studs (trying pick between the two)!?



Alma pm c/studs

Artsy azur or speedy B 30 azur?


----------



## corilvoe

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma pm c/studs
> 
> Artsy azur or speedy B 30 azur?



Artsy azur!




Siena MM or Kimono?


----------



## Havanese 28

corilvoe said:


> Artsy azur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siena MM or Kimono?


Kimono!
Alma PM Epi Dune or Cyan?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Kimono!
> Alma PM Epi Dune or Cyan?



Epi alma cyan

Kimono wallet in red or black?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi alma cyan
> 
> Kimono wallet in red or black?


Red!
Epi Alma Cyan or DE Alma PM?


----------



## Lindsloveslux

I am driving myself crazy trying to decide which bag (s) will be my first big LV purchase - I have an adorable key cles which I adore. I've always been a Gucci girl but I'm hoping that the LV bags will hold up better long term so I'm prepared to make the switch  I have a $2000 ish budget and adore the Sully ( in mm but pm is probably more practical for what I carry regularly, which isn't much) my dilemma is I also love the Speedy b (25 or 30 is a whole other struggle to decide!) and if I choose the speedy I can also get a favorite pm which I think would be very useful for me. Help!!! What would you do?


----------



## donna0128

Havanese 28 said:


> Red!
> Epi Alma Cyan or DE Alma PM?


Epi Alma Cyan

Bagatelle Taupe or Montaigne MM Taupe?


----------



## Havanese 28

donna0128 said:


> Epi Alma Cyan
> 
> Bagatelle Taupe or Montaigne MM Taupe?


Montaigne MM Taupe
Cluny BB Indigo or Epi Alma PM Cyan?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Montaigne MM Taupe
> Cluny BB Indigo or Epi Alma PM Cyan?



Epi alma pm cyan

Roses speedy or watercolor speedy?


----------



## babygurlcassie

Watercolour speedy.

Mews or alma B'n'b?


----------



## Louisgyal37

babygurlcassie said:


> Watercolour speedy.
> 
> Mews or alma B'n'b?



Mews

Trevi or Mews?


----------



## babygurlcassie

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mews
> 
> Trevi or Mews?



Trevi.

Cabas rivington or totally mm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Totally mm

DE alma pm or Mews?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Totally mm
> 
> DE alma pm or Mews?


 DE Alma PM !!!!
Alma bb Epi electric or Alma bb amarante ?


----------



## atlgirl

momof3boyz said:


> DE Alma PM !!!!
> Alma bb Epi electric or Alma bb amarante ?



Alma bb epi electric!

Melie or Bloomsbury PM?


----------



## SpeedyJC

atlgirl said:


> Alma bb epi electric!
> 
> Melie or Bloomsbury PM?


 
Bloomsbury PM


Studded Alma or the Kimono?


----------



## Havanese 28

Kimono!
Alma BB DE or Mono  Petite Noe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Kimono!
> Alma BB DE or Mono  Petite Noe?



Alma bb DE


Mews or DE speedy b?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb DE
> 
> 
> Mews or DE speedy b?



DE speedy B ( expecting the mews to arrive tomorrow so have to pick speedy for now &#128523

Melie or Pallas noir? ( trying to decide this week)


----------



## LVoeletters

Louisgyal37 said:


> DE speedy B ( expecting the mews to arrive tomorrow so have to pick speedy for now [emoji39])
> 
> 
> 
> Melie or Pallas noir? ( trying to decide this week)




Pallas!

Lumineuse bleu infini or Bastille noir?


----------



## atlgirl

Lumineuse blue infini!

Odeon PM or Bloomsbury PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> DE speedy B ( expecting the mews to arrive tomorrow so have to pick speedy for now &#128523
> 
> Congrats on the mews...Definitely post how you like it!
> Melie or Pallas noir? ( trying to decide this week)





atlgirl said:


> Lumineuse blue infini!
> 
> Odeon PM or Bloomsbury PM?



bloomie pm

DE NF mm or mono NF MM?


----------



## ohsofickle_

DE NF MM

Twist MM Epi or Lockme II Bb?


----------



## j_cherie

ohsofickle_ said:


> DE NF MM
> 
> Twist MM Epi or Lockme II Bb?



Twist


On looks alone, Cluny or Capucines?


----------



## Jhickey

ohsofickle_ said:


> DE NF MM
> 
> Twist MM Epi or Lockme II Bb?



Lockme.

Alma bb or speedy 40?


----------



## Havanese 28

Jhickey said:


> Lockme.
> 
> Alma bb or speedy 40?


Alma Bob
DE Alma BB or Bloomsbury?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Alma Bob
> DE Alma BB or Bloomsbury?



Bloomie!

Vernis alma pm amarante or DE alma pm?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bloomie!
> 
> Vernis alma pm amarante or DE alma pm?


 DE Alma pm !
Montaigne MM monogram or Speedy 30  mon monogram  ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> DE Alma pm !
> Montaigne MM monogram or Speedy 30  mon monogram  ?



Mono Montaigne mm!

Empreinte zippy with studs or Empreinte zippy?


----------



## ohsofickle_

Empreinte zippy

Cluny Bb or Epi Twist MM?


----------



## momof3boyz

ohsofickle_ said:


> Empreinte zippy
> 
> Cluny Bb or Epi Twist MM?


Cluny BB .
ZCP monogram or Adele compact wallet fuchsia ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

momof3boyz said:


> Cluny BB .
> ZCP monogram or Adele compact wallet fuchsia ?



Adele compact 

Empreinte zippy or retiro zippy?


----------



## AAxxx

Louisgyal37 said:


> Adele compact
> 
> Empreinte zippy or retiro zippy?



Empreinte zippy

Alma bb vernis magenta or alma bb Epi fuschia?


----------



## fabuleux

AAxxx said:


> Empreinte zippy
> 
> Alma bb vernis magenta or alma bb Epi fuschia?



Alma Épi Fuschia

Keepall 45 Mono Macassar
or Keepall 45 Damier Cobalt?


----------



## donna0128

fabuleux said:


> Alma Épi Fuschia
> 
> Keepall 45 Mono Macassar
> or Keepall 45 Damier Cobalt?


Keepall 45 Damier Cobalt

Cluny MM or Lockme II?


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

donna0128 said:


> Keepall 45 Damier Cobalt
> 
> Cluny MM or Lockme II?




Lockme II

Totally mm or Belmont?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Neverful mm

odeon pm or Pochette Metis?


----------



## Kimber86

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Lockme II
> 
> Totally mm or Belmont?



belmont.
studded monogram alma bb or epi alma bb in denim


----------



## Kimber86

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neverful mm
> 
> odeon pm or Pochette Metis?



pochette metis.

studded monogram alma bb or epi alma bb in denim


----------



## Rani

Kimber86 said:


> pochette metis.
> 
> studded monogram alma bb or epi alma bb in denim



Epi alma bb denim

Alma bb epi noir or Montaigne bb noir?


----------



## Karinism

Rani said:


> Epi alma bb denim
> 
> Alma bb epi noir or Montaigne bb noir?



Montaigne BB Noir. Montaigne is nice, but extra cute in BB size.

Soft Lockit MM or Alma Studs PM AND Retiro NM Noir?


----------



## j_cherie

Karinism said:


> Montaigne BB Noir. Montaigne is nice, but extra cute in BB size.
> 
> Soft Lockit MM or Alma Studs PM AND Retiro NM Noir?




Soft Lockit MM. The Retiro and Alma Studs are similar enough.


Cluny MM or Sofia Coppola Bag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cluny mm

Caissa hobo or Reggia?


----------



## AAxxx

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Cluny mm
> 
> Caissa hobo or Reggia?



Reggia 

Alma bb Epi fuschia or rose nacre?


----------



## Arlene619

AAxxx said:


> Reggia
> 
> Alma bb Epi fuschia or rose nacre?


Alma bb rose nacre

Nano Dora or nano Pallas?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nano dora

Palm Springs backpack mini or pm?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Nano dora
> 
> Palm Springs backpack mini or pm?




Lol, I was going to ask the same exact question!


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Nano dora
> 
> Palm Springs backpack mini or pm?


 PM !
Mon mono speedy b 30 or Mon mono nf GM ?


----------



## LvoemyLV

momof3boyz said:


> PM !
> 
> Mon mono speedy b 30 or Mon mono nf GM ?




Mon mono speedy b 30!! Love mine! 

Alma bb epi noir or DE


----------



## Kylie M

LvoemyLV said:


> Mon mono speedy b 30!! Love mine!
> 
> Alma bb epi noir or DE



Alma bb episode noir &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kylie M

Delightful mm or Speedy B 25


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy b

Mono studded alma or Pallas shopper?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy b
> 
> Mono studded alma or Pallas shopper?



Pallas shopper

Mono Eva Clutch or the new Pallas Clutch?


----------



## just 1 nice bag

Rani said:


> Pallas shopper
> 
> Mono Eva Clutch or the new Pallas Clutch?


New Pallas Clutch (in noir!)

Speedy B 25 DE or Siena PM DE?


----------



## j_cherie

momof3boyz said:


> PM !
> 
> Mon mono speedy b 30 or Mon mono nf GM ?




Mon mono neverfull


Cluny bb or cluny mm?


----------



## donna0128

j_cherie said:


> Mon mono neverfull
> 
> 
> Cluny bb or cluny mm?


Cluny MM

Cluny MM or St. Germain MM in Taupe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cluny mm

Mono delightful mm or DE delightful mm?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Cluny mm
> 
> Mono delightful mm or DE delightful mm?


 DE Delightful ! 
Roses speedy or Mon monogram speedy ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> DE Delightful !
> Roses speedy or Mon monogram speedy ?



Roses speedy!

Kusama speedy or ramages speedy?


----------



## yasmine1980

momof3boyz said:


> DE Delightful !
> Roses speedy or Mon monogram speedy ?


 
Mon monogram speedy


Delightful GM or Artsy GM? (both discontinued sizes)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Delightful GM

Kusama speedy of Ramages speedy?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Delightful GM
> 
> Kusama speedy of Ramages speedy?



Kusama speedy

Artsy azur or mono Montaigne mm?


----------



## Tonimack

Louisgyal37 said:


> Kusama speedy
> 
> Artsy azur or mono Montaigne mm?



Montaigne MM
Mabillon or Twice?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Tonimack said:


> Montaigne MM
> Mabillon or Twice?



Twice 

Gaia or sully mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sully mm

Studded alma pm or bb?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sully mm
> 
> Studded alma pm or bb?



Studded alma pm( bb is a cutie but so bloody small ) 

Artsy azur or Montaigne mono mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Studded alma pm( bb is a cutie but so bloody small )
> 
> Artsy azur or Montaigne mono mm?



I have a vernis alm bb and never use it but the pm I have on my wishlist....

Artsy azur

 Mews or DE  speedy b?


----------



## Arlene619

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have a vernis alm bb and never use it but the pm I have on my wishlist....
> 
> Artsy azur
> 
> Mews or DE  speedy b?



Speedy b! Lol i thought "mews" was a typo. I had to look it up.  I never knew LV released this bag, it's gorgeous but not my type . 

Caissa hobo or Pallas shopper?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Arlene619 said:


> Speedy b! Lol i thought "mews" was a typo. I had to look it up.  I never knew LV released this bag, it's gorgeous but not my type .
> 
> Caissa hobo or Pallas shopper?



Caissa 

Agenda mm macassar or mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Caissa
> 
> Agenda mm macassar or mono?



Macassar agenda mm..I like the leather detail.....

Pallas shopper or studded alma pm???.(trying to decide,  I forgot to check out the Pallas shopper at the store...saw the studded alma and it's gorgeous!)


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Macassar agenda mm..I like the leather detail.....
> 
> Pallas shopper or studded alma pm???.(trying to decide,  I forgot to check out the Pallas shopper at the store...saw the studded alma and it's gorgeous!)


Studded alma pm ( such a special bag IMO) 

Pallas bb noir or palms mini backpack?


----------



## j_cherie

Louisgyal37 said:


> Studded alma pm ( such a special bag IMO)
> 
> Pallas bb noir or palms mini backpack?




Palms mini!

Cluny or Capicines? Both black!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j_cherie said:


> Palms mini!
> 
> Cluny or Capicines? Both black!



I have the capucines mm in black so have to vote for that ....

Mews or studded alma pm?


----------



## Baby_Girl

Studded Alma PM &#128076;&#127996;

Twinset or St.Germain PM in the new denim?


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Twinset/Twice

SC PM in cream or Mazarine MM in Taupe


----------



## Louisgyal37

bagjunkie1997 said:


> Twinset/Twice
> 
> SC PM in cream or Mazarine MM in Taupe



Mazarine mm taupe

Pallas bb noir or Montaigne bb noir?


----------



## crazyboutcoach

Pallas BB Noir


Classic Speedy 35 in Ebene or Speedy Bandouliere 30 in Ebene?


----------



## j_cherie

crazyboutcoach said:


> Pallas BB Noir
> 
> 
> Classic Speedy 35 in Ebene or Speedy Bandouliere 30 in Ebene?



Speedy B 30


Caissa Tote RB or Alma BB RB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb RB

DE speedy b or Mews?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb RB
> 
> DE speedy b or Mews?



Mews 

Duomo hobo or Delightful DE?


----------



## J Bella

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mews
> 
> Duomo hobo or Delightful DE?



Duomo

Pochette Flip Flap or Mini Palm Springs backpack


----------



## Havanese 28

bagjunkie1997 said:


> Twinset/Twice
> 
> SC PM in cream or Mazarine MM in Taupe


SC PM!
Epi Alma PM in Dune or Alma BB Dune Vernis?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> SC PM!
> Epi Alma PM in Dune or Alma BB Dune Vernis?


 Alma bb Dune Vernis !
Segur or Speedy B monogram ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono speedy b

Mono Delightful mm or Pallas Shopper?


----------



## Havanese 28

Mono Delightful MM
Alma PM Epi Dune or Vernis Dune is PM?


----------



## j_cherie

Havanese 28 said:


> Mono Delightful MM
> Alma PM Epi Dune or Vernis Dune is PM?




Epi

Caissa hobo or duomo hobo?


----------



## BagLady14

Dunmore hobo.

Lock me II BB or Speedy B 25 Azur?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lock me II bb

Mono mini pochette or evasion mini pochette?


----------



## LvoemyLV

Louisgyal37 said:


> Caissa
> 
> 
> 
> Agenda mm macassar or mono?




Agenda mm Macassar

Speedy b 25 empreinte infini or mazarine pm in noir


----------



## luvspurses

LvoemyLV said:


> Agenda mm Macassar
> 
> Speedy b 25 empreinte infini or mazarine pm in noir


speedy b empreinte infini

palm springs mini backpack or sienna pm?


----------



## Havanese 28

LvoemyLV said:


> Agenda mm Macassar
> 
> Speedy b 25 empreinte infini or mazarine pm in noir


Infini Speedy!
Alma PM Epi Dune or DE Alma PM?


----------



## malzahnart

Havanese 28 said:


> Infini Speedy!
> Alma PM Epi Dune or DE Alma PM?


Alma PM Epi Dune

Cassia Hobo or Monogram Totally MM


----------



## superbrowni

malzahnart said:


> Alma PM Epi Dune
> 
> Cassia Hobo or Monogram Totally MM


Caissa hobo hands down!  Vernis magenta Clemence or sarah wallet?


----------



## LvoemyLV

superbrowni said:


> Caissa hobo hands down!  Vernis magenta Clemence or sarah wallet?




Clemence. I like the zip around better

Empreinte noir speedy  or mazarine?


----------



## chiclawyer

LvoemyLV said:


> Clemence. I like the zip around better
> 
> Empreinte noir speedy  or mazarine?



Mazarine! 

Retiro NM mono/noir or Phenix MM mono/noir?


----------



## Louisgyal37

chiclawyer said:


> Mazarine!
> 
> Retiro NM mono/noir or Phenix MM mono/noir?



Retiro

Totally pm mono or menilmontant pm?


----------



## LvoemyLV

Louisgyal37 said:


> Retiro
> 
> 
> 
> Totally pm mono or menilmontant pm?




Totally pm mono

Mazarine or bagatelle, both noir


----------



## Louisgyal37

LvoemyLV said:


> Totally pm mono
> 
> Mazarine or bagatelle, both noir



Bagatelle

Bloomsbury or duomo X body?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bloomie! The duomo is way too slouchy for me....

Alma studs or ps backpack mini?


----------



## meg_in_blue

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bloomie! The duomo is way too slouchy for me....
> 
> Alma studs or ps backpack mini?



Alma Studs...so cool.

Ok...
The Mazarine PM (top) or the Rivoli MM (bottom)??


----------



## Rani

meg_in_blue said:


> Alma Studs...so cool.
> 
> Ok...
> The Mazarine PM (top) or the Rivoli MM (bottom)??



Mazarine pm

Duomo hobo or Siena mm?


----------



## dotty8

Duomo


Speedy 25 DE or Neverfull pm DE?


----------



## LadyD21

dotty8 said:


> Duomo
> 
> 
> Speedy 25 DE or Neverfull pm DE?


Definitely Neverfull PM DE 

Alma BB Ostrich or Alma BB Vernis??


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Alma bb vernis. Ostrich is bumpy .... That is a bit too much for me  

Twice or Eva pochette ?


----------



## AAxxx

TheMrsKwok said:


> Alma bb vernis. Ostrich is bumpy .... That is a bit too much for me
> 
> Twice or Eva pochette ?



Twice

Pochette Felicie magenta or Eva DE


----------



## superbrowni

AAxxx said:


> Twice
> 
> Pochette Felicie magenta or Eva DE


P Feli magenta.  Alma bb rose ballerine in epi or Vernis?


----------



## momof3boyz

superbrowni said:


> P Feli magenta.  Alma bb rose ballerine in epi or Vernis?


 Vernis !
Sully or Speedy b  mon monogram ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sully

Favorite mm or pochette metis?


----------



## OnlyLV4ME

Metis

Mews or Speedy B 30


----------



## lvmk

OnlyLV4ME said:


> Metis
> 
> Mews or Speedy B 30




Speedy B 30!


Porte Documents Voyage or Porte Documents Jour?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lvmk said:


> Speedy B 30!
> 
> 
> Porte Documents Voyage or Porte Documents Jour?



I'm not really familiar with either bag, based on pics pete documents jour.....

Palm Springs backpack mini or PM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I'm not really familiar with either bag, based on pics pete documents jour.....
> 
> Palm Springs backpack mini or PM?



Mini..( would only wear it xbody though) 

Speedy b 25 empreinte or Montaigne bb?


----------



## angelgo

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mini..( would only wear it xbody though)
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy b 25 empreinte or Montaigne bb?




Speedy b 25 empreinte! [emoji4]

Pasadena or capucine?


----------



## Bumbles

LadyD21 said:


> Definitely Neverfull PM DE
> 
> Alma BB Ostrich or Alma BB Vernis??



Alma BB vernis

Twice or Pallas clutch??


----------



## AAxxx

Bumbles said:


> Alma BB vernis
> 
> Twice or Pallas clutch??



Twice 

Alma BB fuschia or Rose nacre in Epi?


----------



## momof3boyz

AAxxx said:


> Twice
> 
> Alma BB fuschia or Rose nacre in Epi?


 Fuschia !
Mon mono nf gm or Sully ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Fuschia !
> Mon mono nf gm or Sully ?


Sully

Epi alma pm or epi cluny mm ?


----------



## NissePigen

Epi Cluny MM

Speedy Empreinte noir 30 or empreinte noir Montaigne MM?


----------



## k5ml3k

NissePigen said:


> Epi Cluny MM
> 
> Speedy Empreinte noir 30 or empreinte noir Montaigne MM?




Oh this one is hard bc I actually love both but I think I would go with the Montaigne. Just too beautiful! 

PM or Palm Spring Backpack or Chanel Boy WOC?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Oh this one is hard bc I actually love both but I think I would go with the Montaigne. Just too beautiful!
> 
> PM or Palm Spring Backpack or Chanel Boy WOC?



Palm Springs backpack

Mews or Trevi pm?


----------



## TheMrsKwok

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Palm Springs backpack
> 
> 
> 
> Mews or Trevi pm?




Trevi.

Twice or Eva pochette ?


----------



## PocketFullOfPosies7

TheMrsKwok said:


> Trevi.
> 
> Twice or Eva pochette ?



Hmm...Eva!

How about Noe BB or Alma BB?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LeahRose said:


> Hmm...Eva!
> 
> How about Noe BB or Alma BB?



Noe bb

Bloomsbury or favorite mm DE?


----------



## donna0128

Louisgyal37 said:


> Noe bb
> 
> Bloomsbury or favorite mm DE?


Favorite MM DE


Favorite MM Mono or Twice Mono/Noir?


----------



## Louisgyal37

donna0128 said:


> Favorite MM DE
> 
> 
> Favorite MM Mono or Twice Mono/Noir?



Twice mono noir

Mono Montaigne mm or speedy b 25 Empreinte?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Twice mono noir
> 
> Mono Montaigne mm or speedy b 25 Empreinte?



Mono Montaigne mm

Empreinte Montaigne mm pr GM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Montaigne mm
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne mm pr GM?



Mm size is perfect IMO unless you need to carry laptop

Melie or sully mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mm size is perfect IMO unless you need to carry laptop
> 
> Melie or sully mm?



Sully mm

Marylebone GM or DE NF MM?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sully mm
> 
> Marylebone GM or DE NF MM?



DE NF MM

Neverfull mm mono with beige interior or Delightful pm mono  with beige interior?


----------



## HampsteadLV

Rani said:


> DE NF MM
> 
> Neverfull mm mono with beige interior or Delightful pm mono  with beige interior?




neverfull... I dont like the delightful...


----------



## momof3boyz

Roses speedy or Mon monogram speedy ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Roses speedy

Mono delightful mm (old model) or Melie?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Roses speedy
> 
> Mono delightful mm (old model) or Melie?



Melie ( sold om delightful, grew out of it) 

Normandy or Gaia?


----------



## tjasaslo

Delightful!

Speedy b 35 or eva?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Eva!

Mono Eva or mono favorite mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Eva!
> 
> Mono Eva or mono favorite mm?



Favorite mm

Gaia or Normandy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Favorite mm
> 
> Gaia or Normandy?



Gaia

Normandy or mono Montaigne?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Gaia
> 
> Normandy or mono Montaigne?



Funny, thats the question I'm currently debating. I have so much mono, I'm thinking of cancelling the mono Montaigne to get the Normandy. 

Bloomie or favorite mm  de?


----------



## luvspurses

Louisgyal37 said:


> Funny, thats the question I'm currently debating. I have so much mono, I'm thinking of cancelling the mono Montaigne to get the Normandy.
> 
> Bloomie or favorite mm  de?


bloomie for sure!

palms dots speedy or palms dots neverfull?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> bloomie for sure!
> 
> palms dots speedy or palms dots neverfull?



This is a tough call since I like both....probably the NF

Same questions: Palm dots speedy or palm dots NF?


----------



## lvmk

LVlvoe_bug said:


> This is a tough call since I like both....probably the NF
> 
> Same questions: Palm dots speedy or palm dots NF?


Both!  

But if I could choose only one, I would go Speedy. 

Estrela or Retiro?


----------



## QTbebe

estrela

mon mono speedy b25 or vernis alma bb?


----------



## lvmk

QTbebe said:


> estrela
> 
> mon mono speedy b25 or vernis alma bb?


Mon Mono Speedy B25. 

Epi Neverfull or Neverfull Mon Mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lvmk said:


> Mon Mono Speedy B25.
> 
> Epi Neverfull or Neverfull Mon Mono?



Mon mono NF!!

Palm Springs backpack pm or studded alma?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono NF!!
> 
> Palm Springs backpack pm or studded alma?


palm springs backpack!! but then you knew that answer, lol

palm springs backpack pm or palm springs backpack mm??? (already have the mini)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> palm springs backpack!! but then you knew that answer, lol
> 
> palm springs backpack pm or palm springs backpack mm??? (already have the mini)



Of course I did!! since I just got the mini, I sort of want the pm ....not sure if that's practical or not...

Mono delightful mm or DE delightful mm?


----------



## j_cherie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Of course I did!! since I just got the mini, I sort of want the pm ....not sure if that's practical or not...
> 
> Mono delightful mm or DE delightful mm?




DE Delightful

Favorite or Pochette Felicie?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j_cherie said:


> DE Delightful
> 
> Favorite or Pochette Felicie?



Favorite in mono!!

Mon mono NF or mon mono speedy?


----------



## hart88hart

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Favorite in mono!!
> 
> Mon mono NF or mon mono speedy?



Mon mono speedy. I find the speedy with the zipper more versatile than an open tote 


Empreinte Montaigne BB in Platine with studs or Emp Montaigne BB in Poppy??


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hart88hart said:


> Mon mono speedy. I find the speedy with the zipper more versatile than an open tote
> 
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne BB in Platine with studs or Emp Montaigne BB in Poppy??



Empreinte Montaigne bb in platine with studs! I have the wallet I bought preloved and the love the stud detail...

DE delightful mm or mews?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte Montaigne bb in platine with studs! I have the wallet I bought preloved and the love the stud detail...
> 
> DE delightful mm or mews?



Mews
Galliera pm azur or speedy b 25 azur?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mews
> Galliera pm azur or speedy b 25 azur?


 Galliera PM !
Alma bb Epi Electric or Lockme 2 bb noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Galliera PM !
> Alma bb Epi Electric or Lockme 2 bb noir ?



Lockme bb noir

Alma pm studs or Palm Springs backpack pm?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Lockme bb noir
> 
> Alma pm studs or Palm Springs backpack pm?



Not really keen on either to be honest, but I would choose Alma pm studs. 

Sully pm or delightful pm de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I'd probably pick the sully mm over pm

Vernis alma pm or DE alma pm?


----------



## malzahnart

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I'd probably pick the sully mm over pm
> 
> Vernis alma pm or DE alma pm?


Vernis Alma pm

Monogram Turenne MM or DE Caissa Cerise?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

malzahnart said:


> Vernis Alma pm
> 
> Monogram Turenne MM or DE Caissa Cerise?



Turenne mm

Mono cosmetic pouch or DE cosmetic pouch?


----------



## malzahnart

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Turenne mm
> 
> Mono cosmetic pouch or DE cosmetic pouch?


MONOGRAM

Monogram pochette or épi pochette fuschia?


----------



## CharmedOne14235

Monogram pochette! Just got this!!

Sully MM or Duomo Hobo??


----------



## UCDChick08

CharmedOne14235 said:


> Monogram pochette! Just got this!!
> 
> Sully MM or Duomo Hobo??




Duomo

Pochette Metis or Palm Springs Backpack Mini?


----------



## Rani

UCDChick08 said:


> Duomo
> 
> Pochette Metis or Palm Springs Backpack Mini?



Pochette Metis

Duomo or Siena mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Duomo or Siena mm?



Sienna mm

DE agenda pm or mon mono agenda pm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sienna mm
> 
> DE agenda pm or mon mono agenda pm?



Mon mono agenda pm

Duomo hobo  or caissa hobo?


----------



## luvspurses

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mon mono agenda pm
> 
> Duomo hobo  or caissa hobo?


duomo hobo

croisette or new azur backpack? ( forgot the name )


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> duomo hobo
> 
> croisette or new azur backpack? ( forgot the name )



Azur backpack!

Mono pochette or mono cosmetic case ?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Azur backpack!
> 
> Mono pochette or mono cosmetic case ?


mono pochette
alma bb epi turquoise or alma bb epi rose ballerine?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> mono pochette
> alma bb epi turquoise or alma bb epi rose ballerine?



Alma bb epi turquoise......I'd be worried about color transfer for the RB and turquoise is a beautiful color!

Epi denim alma bb or  epi alma bb epi electric?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb epi turquoise......I'd be worried about color transfer for the RB and turquoise is a beautiful color!
> 
> Epi denim alma bb or  epi alma bb epi electric?


epi denim alma bb

new azur backpack or  new azur drawstring ( i need to learn the names, lol )


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> epi denim alma bb
> 
> new azur backpack or  new azur drawstring ( i need to learn the names, lol )



I think the azur backpack is called the azur backpack the drawstring is the Girolata ( had to look it up )

I like the Girolata 

Epi denim NF or Roses NF?


----------



## Kylie M

Roses NF

Delightful mono pop of color or Delightful DE


----------



## malzahnart

kylie m said:


> roses nf
> 
> delightful mono pop of color or delightful de


delightful mono pop of color

delightful pm damier azur or delightful pm monogram?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

malzahnart said:


> delightful mono pop of color
> 
> delightful pm damier azur or delightful pm monogram?



Neither since I do not like the delightful style

Mono cles or vernis cles?


----------



## yayuii

Vernis cles!

Empreinte Montaigne or Capucines?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte Montaigne!

Mono speedy b or mono classic speedy?


----------



## malzahnart

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neither since I do not like the delightful style
> 
> Mono cles or vernis cles?


Not fair....I did not get an answer?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

malzahnart said:


> Not fair....I did not get an answer?



My answer was neither, that is an answer.


----------



## malzahnart

LVlvoe_bug said:


> My answer was neither, that is an answer.


OK, then you really shouldn't answer cause the thread is "which" would you get...not "do you like these" if you don't like either one then let someone answer that will pick one...if everyone answered like you then what's the point of the thread.  I wanted someone to pick one...like everyone else has been doing!!!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

malzahnart said:


> OK, then you really shouldn't answer cause the thread is "which" would you get...not "do you like these" if you don't like either one then let someone answer that will pick one...if everyone answered like you then what's the point of the thread.  I wanted someone to pick one...like everyone else has been doing!!!!!


Ummmmmmm, I have a right to answer whatever I please, there are no rules stating I HAVE to pick one or the other. I chose neither and I can most certainly answer the question if I like....don't read my response if you don't like it or skip this thread. No need to be RUDE about it.....


----------



## forever.elise

Alma BB in Vernis Amarante OR monogram Artsy?!?!


----------



## malzahnart

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ummmmmmm, I have a right to answer whatever I please, there are no rules stating I HAVE to pick one or the other. I chose neither and I can most certainly answer the question if I like....don't read my response if you don't like it or skip this thread. No need to be RUDE about it.....


Not being rude....just don't comment on mine...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

malzahnart said:


> Not being rude....just don't comment on mine...



Ummmmmm, ok..and yes it was RUDE.


----------



## malzahnart

forever.elise said:


> Alma BB in Vernis Amarante OR monogram Artsy?!?!


Monogram Artsy...
Delightful monogram or delightful azur


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

forever.elise said:


> Alma BB in Vernis Amarante OR monogram Artsy?!?!



Mono artsy

Empreinte metis or Empreinte artsy?


----------



## SapphireGem

malzahnart said:


> delightful mono pop of color
> 
> delightful pm damier azur or delightful pm monogram?




Delightful PM Monogram [emoji4]
I'm always terrified of color transfer from my dark denim.

Petit Noe in Epi or Brea MM IN Epi. Yes, I realize they are totally different bags, but I'm curious about your response.


----------



## SapphireGem

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ummmmmm, ok..and yes it was RUDE.




I don't think the response was rude at all.


----------



## malzahnart

SapphireGem said:


> Delightful PM Monogram [emoji4]
> I'm always terrified of color transfer from my dark denim.
> 
> Petit Noe in Epi or Brea MM IN Epi. Yes, I realize they are totally different bags, but I'm curious about your response.


Brea...it's just a larger bag...but I love Epi...


----------



## malzahnart

SapphireGem said:


> I don't think the response was rude at all.


Thank you SapphireGem...I didn't either...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

SapphireGem said:


> I don't think the response was rude at all.



I'm entitled to my opinion and I do think it was...I don't see what was wrong with picking neither as an answer.....


----------



## Rayofsunxo

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono artsy
> 
> Empreinte metis or Empreinte artsy?





Empreinte artsy 

De portobello (discontinued so maybe preloved) or de duomo hobo?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rayofsunxo said:


> Empreinte artsy
> 
> De portobello (discontinued so maybe preloved) or de duomo hobo?



Portobello!

Turenne mm or Palermo pm?


----------



## Karinism

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Portobello!
> 
> Turenne mm or Palermo pm?




Turenne MM!

Soft Lockit MM or City Steamer GM?


----------



## momof3boyz

Karinism said:


> Turenne MM!
> 
> Soft Lockit MM or City Steamer GM?


 Soft Lockit MM !
Speedy mon monogram or Speedy b mon monogram ?


----------



## Rani

momof3boyz said:


> Soft Lockit MM !
> Speedy mon monogram or Speedy b mon monogram ?



Speedy b mon monogram

Alam bb epi noir or Cluny bb noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Speedy b mon monogram
> 
> Alam bb epi noir or Cluny bb noir?



Alma bb Epi noir

Graffiti speedy or kusama speedy?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb Epi noir
> 
> Graffiti speedy or kusama speedy?



Kusama Speedy

Cluny bb noir or Montaigne bb emp noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Kusama Speedy
> 
> Cluny bb noir or Montaigne bb emp noir?



Montaigne bb emp noir!

Emp Montaigne mm noir or emp Montaigne GM Iris?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne bb emp noir!
> 
> Emp Montaigne mm noir or emp Montaigne GM Iris?




Noir...just something so classic about it.

LV multicolor blanc agenda or Chanel black agenda?


----------



## queenlobo26

k5ml3k said:


> Noir...just something so classic about it.
> 
> LV multicolor blanc agenda or Chanel black agenda?
> 
> View attachment 3313414
> 
> View attachment 3313415



LV multicolor blanc agenda


AZUR NEVERFULL ROSE BALLERINE INTERIOR OR TOTALLY MM DE


----------



## Jing77

queenlobo26 said:


> LV multicolor blanc agenda
> 
> 
> AZUR NEVERFULL ROSE BALLERINE INTERIOR OR TOTALLY MM DE


definitely AZUR NEVERFULL ROSE BALLERINE INTERIOR!


Josephine or Clemence wallet?


----------



## UCDChick08

Jing77 said:


> definitely AZUR NEVERFULL ROSE BALLERINE INTERIOR!
> 
> 
> Josephine or Clemence wallet?




Clemence!

Pallas BB or Vernis Alma BB?


----------



## j_cherie

UCDChick08 said:


> Clemence!
> 
> Pallas BB or Vernis Alma BB?




Vernis Alma BB


Rivets Enveloppe as a clutch vs Favorite as a clutch?


----------



## ivonna

j_cherie said:


> Vernis Alma BB
> 
> 
> Rivets Enveloppe as a clutch vs Favorite as a clutch?




Favourite


Steamer Hologram MM or Capucines in Taupe MM


----------



## momof3boyz

ivonna said:


> Favourite
> 
> 
> Steamer Hologram MM or Capucines in Taupe MM


 Steamer !
Mon mono speedy b or Azur speedy b ?


----------



## Qtvixen

Azur speedy b

Retiro noir or kimono cerise?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Qtvixen said:


> Azur speedy b
> 
> Retiro noir or kimono cerise?



I have both!  probably choose the noir retiro since its more casual and has a zippered top but I love my kimono!

DE agenda pm or vernis agenda pm?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have both!  probably choose the noir retiro since its more casual and has a zippered top but I love my kimono!
> 
> DE agenda pm or vernis agenda pm?


de agenda pm. have both use the de more

alma bb epi turquoise or alma bb bleu lagon?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> de agenda pm. have both use the de more
> 
> alma bb epi turquoise or alma bb bleu lagon?



Alma bb epi turquoise

Mono speedy b or turenne mm?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb epi turquoise
> 
> Mono speedy b or turenne mm?


mono speedy b

azur delightful hot pink lining or azur delightful rose ballerine lining?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> mono speedy b
> 
> azur delightful hot pink lining or azur delightful rose ballerine lining?



Azur delightful with RB lining..I think it looks better with the Azur than hot pink...

Mono Metis or mono artsy mm?


----------



## Jing77

Metis!


clemency wallet: monogram+roseballerine or azur?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Clemence in RB!

Mono studded alma or alma b n b?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Clemence in RB!
> 
> Mono studded alma or alma b n b?



Mono studded alma

Speedy b emp 25 infini or speedy b 30 de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono studded alma
> 
> Speedy b emp 25 infini or speedy b 30 de?



Emp speedy b

Azur backpack or Palm Springs backpack pm?


----------



## DarlingLily

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Emp speedy b
> 
> 
> 
> Azur backpack or Palm Springs backpack pm?




Palm Springs backpack pm!

Palm Springs mini backpack or Pochette Metis?


----------



## UCDChick08

DarlingLily said:


> Palm Springs backpack pm!
> 
> Palm Springs mini backpack or Pochette Metis?




Pochette Metis

Pochette Metis or Damier Azur Croisette?


----------



## Miss Krys

UCDChick08 said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Pochette Metis or Damier Azur Croisette?


Croisette.
Melie or Duomo Hobo?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Miss Krys said:


> Croisette.
> Melie or Duomo Hobo?



Duomo

Speedy b 30 de or Mews?


----------



## phanatvang

Louisgyal37 said:


> Duomo
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy b 30 de or Mews?




Speedy B 30

Sarah Vernis wallet or Zippy Vernis wallet?


----------



## j_cherie

phanatvang said:


> Speedy B 30
> 
> Sarah Vernis wallet or Zippy Vernis wallet?




Sarah

Felicie or twinset?


----------



## princessxjp

phanatvang said:


> Speedy B 30
> 
> Sarah Vernis wallet or Zippy Vernis wallet?



Sarah Vernis. It's prettier and feminine in my opinion.


----------



## UCDChick08

j_cherie said:


> Sarah
> 
> Felicie or twinset?




Felicie

Multicartes Zippy or Multicartes Sarah?


----------



## momof3boyz

UCDChick08 said:


> Felicie
> 
> Multicartes Zippy or Multicartes Sarah?


  Sarah !!!
Speedy mon mono or the LE  Palm dots speedy ?


----------



## katemeehan

momof3boyz said:


> Sarah !!!
> Speedy mon mono or the LE  Palm dots speedy ?



LE Palm Dots Speedy!

Neverfull Damier Ebene or Neverfull Damier Azur?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Neverfull Damier Ebene

Alma BB Epi blueberry or Alma bb Epi indigo


----------



## UCDChick08

CaribeanQueen said:


> Neverfull Damier Ebene
> 
> Alma BB Epi blueberry or Alma bb Epi indigo




Epi Alma BB Indigo

Azur Clemence RB or Mono Victorine RB?


----------



## Rose71

Victorine RB

Wallet Emelie RB or Rosalie fuchsia?


----------



## momof3boyz

Rose71 said:


> Victorine RB
> 
> Wallet Emelie RB or Rosalie fuchsia?


 Rosalie fuchsia !
Speedy Azur 30 or LE palms dots speedy 30 ?


----------



## Martini0317

momof3boyz said:


> Rosalie fuchsia !
> 
> Speedy Azur 30 or LE palms dots speedy 30 ?




Speedy Azur 30, no question!

Totally MM Ebene or Delightful MM mono


----------



## AAxxx

Martini0317 said:


> Speedy Azur 30, no question!
> 
> Totally MM Ebene or Delightful MM mono




Totally MM Ebene 

Neverfull MM mono OM or artsy empreinte terre


----------



## jed52994

Hello there!  I was at the LV store last weekend shopping for a future birthday gift (hubby asked for suggestions) and I can't decide between two bags.  The first one is the Damier Caissa and the other one is the Duomo.  Both are new so I didn't see any posts here yet.  I love the zippered top closure of the Duomo, but I the pink leather outline of the Caissa is very cute!  As you can see they're almost identical in size.  Any thoughts or comments will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## queenlobo26

jed52994 said:


> Hello there!  I was at the LV store last weekend shopping for a future birthday gift (hubby asked for suggestions) and I can't decide between two bags.  The first one is the Damier Caissa and the other one is the Duomo.  Both are new so I didn't see any posts here yet.  I love the zippered top closure of the Duomo, but I the pink leather outline of the Caissa is very cute!  As you can see they're almost identical in size.  Any thoughts or comments will be greatly appreciated.



They both look great on you but I like the Duomo (maybe because I just bought mine a couple of days ago!) lol

Totally MM DE or Figheri GM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

queenlobo26 said:


> They both look great on you but I like the Duomo (maybe because I just bought mine a couple of days ago!) lol
> 
> Totally MM DE or Figheri GM



I have the DE totally mm and love it...I have no azur bags but like the style of the Figheri...I have always been nervous about color transfer on the azur and not sure how I like when it gets a darker patina with the azur...

DE BLoomsbury pm or DE district pm?


----------



## queenlobo26

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have the DE totally mm and love it...I have no azur bags but like the style of the Figheri...I have always been nervous about color transfer on the azur and not sure how I like when it gets a darker patina with the azur...
> 
> DE BLoomsbury pm or DE district pm?



DE Bloomsbury pm for sure!  (btw, I ended up buying BOTH Figheri and Totally!)  Love them both!! 

Mono NF Rose ballerine or mono Delightful MM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

queenlobo26 said:


> DE Bloomsbury pm for sure!  (btw, I ended up buying BOTH Figheri and Totally!)  Love them both!!
> 
> Mono NF Rose ballerine or mono Delightful MM



Mono NF in RB..had the mono delightful mm and sold it.....

Emp Montaigne mm or mono alma studs??


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono NF in RB..had the mono delightful mm and sold it.....
> 
> Emp Montaigne mm or mono alma studs??



Montaigne mm emp

Montaigne bb emp or epi alma pm noir ( shw) with matching strap?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Montaigne mm emp
> 
> Montaigne bb emp or epi alma pm noir ( shw) with matching strap?



Montaigne be emp

DE speedy b or Bloomsbury?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne be emp
> 
> DE speedy b or Bloomsbury?



DE Speedy b 

Sienna mm or Duomo hobo?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sienna mm

Pallas shopper or palm spring backpack pm?


----------



## viewwing

Pallas shopper

Epi alma pm hot pink or speedy jungle palm dot?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi alma hot pink

Jungle palm dots speedy or chains speedy?


----------



## MyLVs

Chains Speedy for me!


Soft Lockit or Babylone?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Babylone !! Love the old style mono and new style mahina

Emp Montaigne mm or mono Montaigne mm?


----------



## meg_in_blue

mono Montainge MM.

Which would you choose...
City Steamer or Twist MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

City steamer

Mono melie or mono Metis?


----------



## Kylie M

LVlvoe_bug said:


> City steamer
> 
> Mono melie or mono Metis?



Mono Melie hands down!!!

SAINT-GERMAIN BB or CHANEL WOC


----------



## sayakayumi

Kylie M said:


> Mono Melie hands down!!!
> 
> SAINT-GERMAIN BB or CHANEL WOC



Chanel WOC

Pochette Metis or Mabillon?


----------



## Wallet Addict

sayakayumi said:


> Chanel WOC
> 
> Pochette Metis or Mabillon?


Pochette Metis 

Emilie hot pink or Emilie poppy?


----------



## Havanese 28

Wallet Addict said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Emilie hot pink or Emilie poppy?


Emilie Poppy
Bloomsbury or Alma BB Damier Ebene?


----------



## AAxxx

Havanese 28 said:


> Emilie Poppy
> Bloomsbury or Alma BB Damier Ebene?




Alma BB DE

Neverfull mm mono or artsy empreinte?


----------



## lulu09

Artsy empreinte

Delightful MM mono or neverful MM mono


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono NF MM

DE NF MM or Mono NF MM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono NF MM
> 
> DE NF MM or Mono NF MM?



DE NF MM
Noe bb azur or croisette?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

viewwing said:


> Pallas shopper
> 
> Epi alma pm hot pink or speedy jungle palm dot?





Louisgyal37 said:


> DE NF MM
> Noe bb azur or croisette?



Croisette

Vernis alma bb or Pallas chain?


----------



## Jazzyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Croisette
> 
> 
> 
> Vernis alma bb or Pallas chain?





Vernis alma. 

Palm Springs neverfull or Dentelle fersen


----------



## Louisgyal37

Jazzyz said:


> Vernis alma.
> 
> Palm Springs neverfull or Dentelle fersen



NF 

Ramages NF or Palm dots NF?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> NF
> 
> Ramages NF or Palm dots NF?



I don't think I'd buy either but I would choose the Palms dot over the damages...

Palm spring backpack mini or pm? ( is it silly to have both?)


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I don't think I'd buy either but I would choose the Palms dot over the damages...
> 
> Palm spring backpack mini or pm? ( is it silly to have both?)



Palm spring mini first..  ( too cute to pass up, get both if it's fx) 

Tp 26 mono or tp 26 Palm dots?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Palm spring mini first..  ( too cute to pass up, get both if it's fx)
> 
> Tp 26 mono or tp 26 Palm dots?



TP mono, have it...I'd be worried about chipping on the palm dots...

NF V or NF Ramages?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> TP mono, have it...I'd be worried about chipping on the palm dots...
> 
> NF V or NF Ramages?



Prefer the ramages ( found a brand new one on FP but might not keep it)

Speedy b 25 emp Celeste or speedy b 25 DA?


----------



## okitsmeekyle

Speedy B 25 Emp Celeste


DE Runner or Josh?


----------



## kimetra24

DE Runner

Palm Springs Backpack or Sperone backpack ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

kimetra24 said:


> DE Runner
> 
> Palm Springs Backpack or Sperone backpack ?



Palm Springs

Totem speedy magenta or totem NF magenta?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> Palm Springs
> 
> Totem speedy magenta or totem NF magenta?


 Speedy !
Clemence wallet in DE or Emile wallet in DE ?


----------



## sayakayumi

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy !
> Clemence wallet in DE or Emile wallet in DE ?



Emilie wallet in DE

Odeon pm or Mabillon?


----------



## Livelycheese

sayakayumi said:


> Emilie wallet in DE
> 
> Odeon pm or Mabillon?



Odeon pm 

Capucines BB or Capucines PM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Capucines pm

Mono cosmetic pouch or DE cosmetic pouch?


----------



## luminositylux

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Capucines pm
> 
> Mono cosmetic pouch or DE cosmetic pouch?


DE cosmetic pouch GM is actually on my soon to buy list  

Cluny BB in coquelicot (red) or the Venus in cherry (red)?!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luminositylux said:


> DE cosmetic pouch GM is actually on my soon to buy list
> 
> Cluny BB in coquelicot (red) or the Venus in cherry (red)?!



Venus in cherry

Mono alma pm or DE alma pm?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

DE alma pm


RB Azur Neverfull or Mon mono neverfull


----------



## HandbagDiva354

DE alma pm


RB Azur Neverfull or Mon mono neverfull


----------



## Sibelle

RB Azur Neverfull

Felicie Chain Wallet Azur or Favorite PM Azur ?


----------



## TNgypsy

Favorite PM Azur

Delightful MM in DE or Speedy B 30 mono?


----------



## momof3boyz

TNgypsy said:


> Favorite PM Azur
> 
> Delightful MM in DE or Speedy B 30 mono?


 Speedy b 30 mono !
DE Clemence  wallet or DE Josephine ?


----------



## queenlobo26

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy b 30 mono !
> DE Clemence  wallet or DE Josephine ?



DE Josephine!


Mono Totally MM or Mono Neverfull Rose Ballerine


----------



## UCDChick08

queenlobo26 said:


> DE Josephine!
> 
> 
> Mono Totally MM or Mono Neverfull Rose Ballerine




Mono NF RB!

Empreinte Twice RB or Mono Twice Noir?


----------



## Louisgyal37

UCDChick08 said:


> Mono NF RB!
> 
> Empreinte Twice RB or Mono Twice Noir?



Mono twice noir( esp since its discontinued)

Croisette or speedy totem flamingo?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono twice noir( esp since its discontinued)
> 
> Croisette or speedy totem flamingo?


 Croisette !
Jungle speedy or Azur speedy ?


----------



## Rani

momof3boyz said:


> Croisette !
> Jungle speedy or Azur speedy ?



Azur Speedy

Twice/ Twinset in emp noir or Alma bb epi noir?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> Azur Speedy
> 
> Twice/ Twinset in emp noir or Alma bb epi noir?



Twice emp noir
Twice emp noir or palms mini bkpk?


----------



## Danibee

Twice emp noir

Trocadero or Mazarine?


----------



## UCDChick08

Danibee said:


> Twice emp noir
> 
> Trocadero or Mazarine?




Mazarine for sure!

Victorine RB or Rosalie RB?


----------



## Iriana

Rosalie RB

Speedy 30 in DE or favourite MM in mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono favorite mm

Vernis alma bb or DE alma bb?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono favorite mm
> 
> Vernis alma bb or DE alma bb?


DE Alma bb !     Kimono wallet noir / mono or Clemence wallet in DE ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Had the kimono wallet and ended up returning so clemency wallet in mono!!

Mono NF mm or DE NF mm?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Had the kimono wallet and ended up returning so clemency wallet in mono!!
> 
> Mono NF mm or DE NF mm?


Really ?  May I ask why ?  Am considering this one so tell away ! 
DE NF !    Jungle speedy or Mon moo speedy ?


----------



## lalbert88

I have the Kimono card holder and really want to return it. I bought it in France and am checking on getting store credit and the whole " pay tax" debacle. I would rather have a bigger wallet or multicarte instead.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Montaigne Emp BB or Clungy Epi BB?


----------



## Havanese 28

Cluny BB
Epi Alma PM Cyan or Epi Alma PM Dune?


----------



## momof3boyz

Havanese 28 said:


> Cluny BB
> Epi Alma PM Cyan or Epi Alma PM Dune?


 Alma Dune !
Emp. Key pouch or Mini pochette ?


----------



## img

momof3boyz said:


> Alma Dune !
> Emp. Key pouch or Mini pochette ?



I own both and I choose Emp key pouch over mini Pochette.

Alma BB in Noir Vernis or Ana in Dune?


----------



## luvspurses

img said:


> I own both and I choose Emp key pouch over mini Pochette.
> 
> Alma BB in Noir Vernis or Ana in Dune?


alma bb

alma bb in rose ballerine epi or caissa tote pm in damier ebene with rose ballerine trim?


----------



## momof3boyz

luvspurses said:


> alma bb
> 
> alma bb in rose ballerine epi or caissa tote pm in damier ebene with rose ballerine trim?


 Alma  BB !
Sarah wallet in monogram or Pallas wallet in mono / noir combo ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Really ?  May I ask why ?  Am considering this one so tell away !
> DE NF !    Jungle speedy or Mon moo speedy ?



I'm sorry, missed this quote! It was big and flat, it's not like the insolite that had the extra pocket..just didn't love it like I do the bag.....


momof3boyz said:


> Alma  BB !
> Sarah wallet in monogram or Pallas wallet in mono / noir combo ?



I have a Sarah in the trunks and bags and a pallas wallet in mono/noir...love my sarah, haven't used the Pallas wallet yet...it depends on if you like the Pallas hardware...

Mon mono speedy

DE alma pm or vernis alma pm?


----------



## sayakayumi

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I'm sorry, missed this quote! It was big and flat, it's not like the insolite that had the extra pocket..just didn't love it like I do the bag.....
> 
> 
> I have a Sarah in the trunks and bags and a pallas wallet in mono/noir...love my sarah, haven't used the Pallas wallet yet...it depends on if you like the Pallas hardware...
> 
> Mon mono speedy
> 
> DE alma pm or vernis alma pm?


Vernis Alma pm

Mono Eva or Mono pochette with Eva strap?


----------



## Arlene619

Mono eva

Nano alma or Nano epi noe?


----------



## sayakayumi

Arlene619 said:


> Mono eva
> 
> Nano alma or Nano epi noe?


Nano epi Noe

Soufflot MM or Cluny MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sayakayumi said:


> Nano epi Noe
> 
> Soufflot MM or Cluny MM?



Cluny mm

Mono speedy or DE alma ?


----------



## sayakayumi

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Cluny mm
> 
> Mono speedy or DE alma ?



It was difficult to choose - DE Alma

Vernis Sarah or Epi Sarah?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sayakayumi said:


> It was difficult to choose - DE Alma
> 
> Vernis Sarah or Epi Sarah?


Vernis Sarah!

DE totally MM or mono Delightful MM?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vernis Sarah!
> 
> DE totally MM or mono Delightful MM?


 DE Totally !
Epi Electric Alma bb or LockMe BB  Noir ?


----------



## luvspurses

momof3boyz said:


> DE Totally !
> Epi Electric Alma bb or LockMe BB  Noir ?


lockme bb noir

caissa tote pm or caissa clutch? ( both in rose ballerine trim)


----------



## Pink Bubbles

luvspurses said:


> lockme bb noir
> 
> caissa tote pm or caissa clutch? ( both in rose ballerine trim)




Caissa Clutch

Montaigne mm noir or Alma B n B in mono/noir?


----------



## sayakayumi

Pink Bubbles said:


> Caissa Clutch
> 
> Montaigne mm noir or Alma B n B in mono/noir?



Montaigne 

Keepall 45b in ebene or graphite?


----------



## Kylie M

sayakayumi said:


> Montaigne
> 
> Keepall 45b in ebene or graphite?



Keep all 45b in Ebene


Alma BB in DE or classic Speedy 25


----------



## Mariehd

Speedy for sure!


DA Favorite MM or DA Pochette Felicie


----------



## momof3boyz

Mariehd said:


> Speedy for sure!
> 
> 
> DA Favorite MM or DA Pochette Felicie


 DA Favorite !
Mini Pochette Azur or Pallas Wallet Noir ?


----------



## Kouralakko

momof3boyz said:


> DA Favorite !
> Mini Pochette Azur or Pallas Wallet Noir ?


Pallas Wallet Noir absolutely!

Favorite Gm in damier ebene or Twice empreinte black


----------



## Rani

Kouralakko said:


> Pallas Wallet Noir absolutely!
> 
> Favorite Gm in damier ebene or Twice empreinte black



Twice

Delightful pm de or Totally pm de?


----------



## AAxxx

Rani said:


> Twice
> 
> Delightful pm de or Totally pm de?



Totally pm DE

Victorine wallet or anais wallet in DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

AAxxx said:


> Totally pm DE
> 
> Victorine wallet or anais wallet in DE?



Victorine is super cute...I've never seen that style....

Duomo hobo or duomo crossbody?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Victorine is super cute...I've never seen that style....
> 
> Duomo hobo or duomo crossbody?



Duomo hobo

Classic speedy azur or speedy totem?


----------



## Kylie M

Louisgyal37 said:


> Duomo hobo
> 
> Classic speedy azur or speedy totem?



Speedy Totem


Speedy B 25 or Classic Speedy 25


----------



## Louisgyal37

Kylie M said:


> Speedy Totem
> 
> 
> Speedy B 25 or Classic Speedy 25



Speedy b 25

Pochette Metis or palms mini backpack?


----------



## shazreeyanas

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy b 25
> 
> 
> 
> Pochette Metis or palms mini backpack?




Pochette metis

Speedy B25 or Alma BB?


----------



## 2gr8

shazreeyanas said:


> Pochette metis
> 
> Speedy B25 or Alma BB?


Alma BB!

Epi Alma pm or DE Alma pm?


----------



## Rani

2gr8 said:


> Alma BB!
> 
> Epi Alma pm or DE Alma pm?



Epi Alma pm

Alma bb epi noir or Montaigne bb empreinte noir?


----------



## Kylie M

Rani said:


> Epi Alma pm
> 
> Alma bb epi noir or Montaigne bb empreinte noir?



Montaigne bb empreinte


Favorite MM DE or Speedy B 25 DE


----------



## LL777

Speedy B25 DE

Delightful MM DE or Duomo Hobo?


----------



## luckyseven01

LL777 said:


> Speedy B25 DE
> 
> 
> 
> Delightful MM DE or Duomo Hobo?




Duomo

Multicolor trouville blanc or multicolor speedy noir?


----------



## momof3boyz

luckyseven01 said:


> Duomo
> 
> Multicolor trouville blanc or multicolor speedy noir?


 Speedy Noir !
Mini Pochette or Daily organizer ?


----------



## Nivahra

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy Noir !
> 
> Mini Pochette or Daily organizer ?




Mini Pochette

Victorine wallet in RB or Caissa wallet?


----------



## Kylie M

Nivahra said:


> Mini Pochette
> 
> Victorine wallet in RB or Caissa wallet?



Victorine in RB (as a second wallet) Otherwise, Caissa. 


Speedy mono or DE?


----------



## Louisgyal37

DesigningStyle said:


> Popincourt Long!"crossbody type"
> 
> Neverfull MM
> or
> Delightful MM



NF mm

Bloomsbury pm or palms mini backpack?


----------



## Kylie M

Palms mini backpack 


Speedy DE or Speedy Mono?


----------



## duckyduck

Speedy DE

Pallas BB Noir or SPEEDY BANDOULIÈRE 25 Monogram Empreinte?


----------



## momof3boyz

duckyduck said:


> Speedy DE
> 
> Pallas BB Noir or SPEEDY BANDOULIÈRE 25 Monogram Empreinte?


 Pallas BB !
Marie-lou long wallet fuchsia or Mono Sarah wallet ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Pallas BB !
> Marie-lou long wallet fuchsia or Mono Sarah wallet ?



Marie Lou wallet

Ikat NF or Kusama NF?


----------



## breakfast@marys

Ikat!

palm springs pm or palm springs mm?


----------



## momof3boyz

breakfast@marys said:


> Ikat!
> 
> palm springs pm or palm springs mm?


 PM !
Retiro zippy  wallet Noir or  Sarah mono wallet ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

momof3boyz said:


> PM !
> Retiro zippy  wallet Noir or  Sarah mono wallet ?



Retiro zippy ( love Sarah but hate the back pocket)

Compact curieuse cerise or retiro Sarah cerise?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Retiro zippy ( love Sarah but hate the back pocket)
> 
> Compact curieuse cerise or retiro Sarah cerise?



Retiro sarah wallet . I like both styles but tend to use bigger wallets more. I like having more card slots like in the sarah....

DE delightful MM or mono delightful MM?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro sarah wallet . I like both styles but tend to use bigger wallets more. I like having more card slots like in the sarah....
> 
> DE delightful MM or mono delightful MM?


mono delightfull mm

caissa clutch or twist chain wallet?


----------



## UpUpnAway

Pochette metis or Speedy bandouliere 25?


----------



## Nivahra

luvspurses said:


> mono delightfull mm
> 
> caissa clutch or twist chain wallet?




Caissa Clutch 

Caissa tote PM Rose Ballerine or Speedy Bandouliere (new pink)


----------



## luvspurses

Nivahra said:


> Caissa Clutch
> 
> Caissa tote PM Rose Ballerine or Speedy Bandouliere (new pink)


what is the new pink speedy?? have not seen a pic


----------



## Livelycheese

UpUpnAway said:


> Pochette metis or Speedy bandouliere 25?



Speedy 25 

Cappucine Cobalt with pink trim or Capucines galet


----------



## Nivahra

luvspurses said:


> what is the new pink speedy?? have not seen a pic




I've read that there will be a new Empreinte Speedy in a color like RB, but no pics are out


----------



## UpUpnAway

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy b 25
> 
> Pochette Metis or palms mini backpack?



Palms mini backpack


----------



## LuckyBitch

I'd LOVE the Noé in DE. I know it's only wishful thinking but I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## breakfast@marys

i'd rather get the metis than the palm springs mini
but i'd rather get the palm springs pm than the metis [emoji23]

which backpack would you get
palm springs any size or montsouris any size


----------



## SakuraSakura

Palm Springs! White MC Shirley or an Damier Azur Eva Clutch?


----------



## meg_in_blue

SakuraSakura said:


> Palm Springs! White MC Shirley or an Damier Azur Eva Clutch?



White MC Shirley

Kensington or Ascot?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ascot....it says the Kensington has a hook closure but does not show it on the LV website...

Estrela in noir or NM retiro in noir?


----------



## Nivahra

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ascot....it says the Kensington has a hook closure but does not show it on the LV website...
> 
> Estrela in noir or NM retiro in noir?




Estrela in noir 


Caissa Tote PM Rose Ballerine or Alma BB Vernis Noir Magnetique?


----------



## lineisyJanelle

Tivoli GM.


----------



## AAxxx

Nivahra said:


> Estrela in noir
> 
> 
> Caissa Tote PM Rose Ballerine or Alma BB Vernis Noir Magnetique?



Alma BB for sure

Twist wallet or mono zippy wallet?


----------



## SapphireGem

AAxxx said:


> Alma BB for sure
> 
> 
> 
> Twist wallet or mono zippy wallet?




Twist wallet

If money was no object... 
Noir Steamer MM or Noir Pont-neuff MM...and why


----------



## Kylie M

SapphireGem said:


> Twist wallet
> 
> If money was no object...
> Noir Steamer MM or Noir Pont-neuff MM...and why



Noir Steamer MM


----------



## Kylie M

Favorite MM or Speedy 25?


----------



## queenlobo26

Speedy 25 


azur NF MM w/Rose ballerine or azur Delightful MM w/rose ballerine?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

queenlobo26 said:


> Speedy 25
> 
> 
> azur NF MM w/Rose ballerine or azur Delightful MM w/rose ballerine?



Azur delighful RB

Vernis alma pm or EE alma pm?


----------



## Kylie M

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Azur delighful RB
> 
> Vernis alma pm or EE alma pm?



EE Alma PM


Speedy B 25 mono or DE


----------



## Rani

Kylie M said:


> EE Alma PM
> 
> 
> Speedy B 25 mono or DE



Speedy b25 de

Alma bb epi noir with Emelie wallet mono or Cluny bb noir and no wallet?


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Rani said:


> Speedy b25 de
> 
> 
> 
> Alma bb epi noir with Emelie wallet mono or Cluny bb noir and no wallet?




Alma bb in epi noir with emelie wallet. Cluny looks dated in my opinion.

Twist pm or saint Germain pm ?


----------



## SpeedyJC

TheMrsKwok said:


> Alma bb in epi noir with emelie wallet. Cluny looks dated in my opinion.
> 
> Twist pm or saint Germain pm ?



Twist pm 

The Sperone or the Palm Spring backpack, pm?


----------



## luvspurses

SpeedyJC said:


> Twist pm
> 
> The Sperone or the Palm Spring backpack, pm?


sperone

caissa clutch or caissa tote pm ( rose ballerine )


----------



## l.ch.

Caissa clutch
Alma pm mono or never full gm Azur?


----------



## Mendezhm

l.ch. said:


> Caissa clutch
> 
> Alma pm mono or never full gm Azur?




Nf for sure!!

Nf mm azur (beige lining) or delightful pm azur (not sure what lining yet)


----------



## queenlobo26

Mendezhm said:


> Nf for sure!!
> 
> Nf mm azur (beige lining) or delightful pm azur (not sure what lining yet)



NF mm azur beige lining


Delightful MM azur (Rose ballerine lining) or                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Mono Delightful MM


----------



## UCDChick08

Delightful MM Azur

Victorine or Rosalie?


----------



## Kylie M

UCDChick08 said:


> Delightful MM Azur
> 
> Victorine or Rosalie?



Victorine

Speedy B 25 DE or Sienna PM (help &#129300


----------



## Bumbles

Kylie M said:


> Victorine
> 
> Speedy B 25 DE or Sienna PM (help &#129300


Siena pm

nano Dora or nano turenne?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Siena pm
> 
> nano Dora or nano turenne?



Touch choice! I want them both!

Mono Montaigne mm or empreinte Montaigne mm?


----------



## AAxxx

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Touch choice! I want them both!
> 
> Mono Montaigne mm or empreinte Montaigne mm?



Empreinte Montaigne mm

Compact curieuse wallet or Pallas compact wallet


----------



## UCDChick08

AAxxx said:


> Empreinte Montaigne mm
> 
> 
> 
> Compact curieuse wallet or Pallas compact wallet




Compact Curieuse

Vernis Alma BB or DA Croisette?


----------



## Louisgyal37

UCDChick08 said:


> Compact Curieuse
> 
> Vernis Alma BB or DA Croisette?



DA croisette

Melie or delightful mm old model?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> DA croisette
> 
> Melie or delightful mm old model?



Delightful mm old model

Mono turenne mm or Palermo PM?


----------



## Rainbowfish0329

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Delightful mm old model
> 
> Mono turenne mm or Palermo PM?



Mono turenne mm! 

Alma BB epi noir or caissa tote PM with RB?


----------



## UpUpnAway

Palm Springs mini Backpack vs speedyB 25 monogram. 

I already have the backpack and love it! But I could see myself tiring of it. Wondering if I should sell and buy a speedyB 25. I have a regular speedy I haven't used in years bc I have kids now and need crossbody. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Dixie22

Speedy B 25

Totally MM DE or Duomo Hobo.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Dixie22 said:


> Speedy B 25
> 
> Totally MM DE or Duomo Hobo.



Duomo hobo

Duomo hobo or portobello gm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Portobello GM

Melie or sully?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Portobello GM
> 
> Melie or sully?



Sully ( sold  the Melie today due to pattern issues on corners, and it was never used smh) 

Mon monogram speedy 30 B in colors Bordeaux/Bleu De France or Bordeaux/Black?


----------



## Rainbowfish0329

Louisgyal37 said:


> Sully ( sold  the Melie today due to pattern issues on corners, and it was never used smh)
> 
> Mon monogram speedy 30 B in colors Bordeaux/Bleu De France or Bordeaux/Black?



Bordeaux/black! 

Alma BB epi noir or caissa tote PM rose ballerine lining? (Sorry for the repost my question wasn't answered before!)


----------



## Rani

Rainbowfish0329 said:


> Bordeaux/black!
> 
> Alma BB epi noir or caissa tote PM rose ballerine lining? (Sorry for the repost my question wasn't answered before!)



Alma bb epi noir

Neverfull mm with beige interior or Delightful pm de?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> Alma bb epi noir
> 
> Neverfull mm with beige interior or Delightful pm de?



Delightful pm de

Delightful mm azur rose ballerine or delightful mm mono pivoine?


----------



## vthunni

Delightful mm mono pivoine. 

Melie hobo or monogram Artsy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono artsy
Mono NF MM or DE delightful MM?


----------



## RIX...

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono artsy
> Mono NF MM or DE delightful MM?


DE delightful MM

Multicolor Noe black or white?


----------



## queenlobo26

RIX... said:


> DE delightful MM
> 
> Multicolor Noe black or white?




Multicolor Noe black

Mono Neverfull MM (Rose ballerine interior) OR Mono Totally MM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

queenlobo26 said:


> Multicolor Noe black
> 
> Mono Neverfull MM (Rose ballerine interior) OR Mono Totally MM



I actually use my totally bags more than my NFs....I really like my totally mm both DE and mono....

Bag charm or bandeau?


----------



## LL777

Bandeau.

Classic monogram speedy 35 or monogram Speedy B 35?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LL777 said:


> Bandeau.
> 
> Classic monogram speedy 35 or monogram Speedy B 35?



Speedy B 35

Victorine or compact curieuse wallet?


----------



## queenlobo26

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy B 35
> 
> Victorine or compact curieuse wallet?



Victorine


Mono Totally MM or Duomo Hobo


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono totally mm, I think the duomo hobo would be too slouchy for me....

Gaia or or sully mm?


----------



## queenlobo26

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono totally mm, I think the duomo hobo would be too slouchy for me....
> 
> Gaia or or sully mm?



Thanks LVlvoe_bug!     Gaia!


----------



## Mila13

Kimono dune or montaigne dune?


----------



## Sandyhk

Mila13 said:


> Kimono dune or montaigne dune?


Kimono Dune ( I have one in Cerise, comfortable and stylish, love her)

Cluny BB or Pallas BB (crossbody) ?


----------



## Nivahra

Cluny BB ! 

Victorine RB or Caissa Wallet RB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Caissa wallet in RB

Mono alma B'N'B or DE Kensington bowler?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Caissa wallet in RB
> 
> Mono alma B'N'B or DE Kensington bowler?


DE Kenisngton Bowler
Alma PM Amarante Vernis or Epi Dune


----------



## breakfast@marys

vernis amarante

anything monogram vs anything damier?


----------



## Jaellexo

That's a hard one! But I will go with anything monogram. 

Eva clutch or Favorite pm ?


----------



## momof3boyz

Jaellexo said:


> That's a hard one! But I will go with anything monogram.
> 
> Eva clutch or Favorite pm ?


 Favorite pm !
Mini Pochette DE or New Pochette Plate PM ?


----------



## AAxxx

momof3boyz said:


> Favorite pm !
> Mini Pochette DE or New Pochette Plate PM ?



Pochette plate ( you can get mini pochette later  )

Victorine wallet or anais wallet?


----------



## k5ml3k

AAxxx said:


> Pochette plate ( you can get mini pochette later  )
> 
> 
> 
> Victorine wallet or anais wallet?




Victorine! 

Speedy b25 in mono or DE?


----------



## chubbyshopper

If you live in a dry country the Speedy b25 mono. 
In a rainy place  like where I am the DE

Thinking for a b/day gift.
26 Jungle Toiletries clutch OR Empreinte key pouch 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte key pouch....

Mono favorite mm or vernis alma pm in pomme?


----------



## LvoemyLV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte key pouch....
> 
> Mono favorite mm or vernis alma pm in pomme?




Ohh tough one!! If the alma was bb, I'd pick that, but since it's pm I'd go for the favorite!!

ZCP mono or Rosalie fuchsia?


----------



## Havanese 28

LvoemyLV said:


> Ohh tough one!! If the alma was bb, I'd pick that, but since it's pm I'd go for the favorite!!
> 
> ZCP mono or Rosalie fuchsia?


ZCP Mono
Kimono Noir or Kimono Dune?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> ZCP Mono
> Kimono Noir or Kimono Dune?



Love the kimono! Kimono noir!
Empreinte speedy or empreinte Metis?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Empriente speedy 

Pochette Metis or alma bb DE


----------



## AAxxx

CaribeanQueen said:


> Empriente speedy
> 
> Pochette Metis or alma bb DE



Alma BB DE ( more versatile)

Empreinte speedy NM noir or empreinte speedy NM mastic?


----------



## Rani

AAxxx said:


> Alma BB DE ( more versatile)
> 
> Empreinte speedy NM noir or empreinte speedy NM mastic?


Empreinte Speedy NM Noir

Neverfull mm mono with beige interior or Delightful pm mono NM with beige interior?


----------



## Pinksweater

Neverfull MM

Zippy compact wallet or Sarah wallet


----------



## Sandyhk

Sarah 

mono zippy wallet  or mono Clemence wallet


----------



## k5ml3k

Sandyhk said:


> Sarah
> 
> mono zippy wallet  or mono Clemence wallet



Mono Clemence wallet

Black or Rose Ballerine empreinte cles?


----------



## pinkloverme

k5ml3k said:


> Mono Clemence wallet
> 
> Black or Rose Ballerine empreinte cles?



Rose ballerine empreinte cles

Siena (damier ebene) or turenne (monogram)?


----------



## k5ml3k

pinkloverme said:


> Rose ballerine empreinte cles
> 
> Siena (damier ebene) or turenne (monogram)?



Turenne

Black or red empreinte cles?


----------



## Aoifs

Id love a Montaigne MM in mono. Also lusting after a mono Twice with red leather and i fear ive missed out on it. Only starting lusting after it when it got discontinued [emoji22]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Iama101

DisCo said:


> Alma!
> 
> Damier ebene beauborg or damier ebene NF MM?



DE NF MM all the way through : -) A perfect diaper bag too.

Mine:
DE Favorite PM or White Epi Lockit


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

De favorite pm! 
Poppy NM Estrela or noir NM Estrela?


----------



## SapphireGem

Noir NM Estrela

Berri or Gaia?


----------



## Chagall

Berri.

Soft Locket or Diane bag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Soft lock it

Vernis alma bb or pochette Metis?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Soft lock it
> 
> Vernis alma bb or pochette Metis?



Depending on what you plan on using it for...but I'd most likely choose Vernis Alma BB.

Black or red (cherry) empreinte cles?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I have the cherry emp cles so that is what I'd pick!

Bloomsbury or odeon?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have the cherry emp cles so that is what I'd pick!
> 
> Bloomsbury or odeon?



Bloomsbury

Pochette Metis or Palm Springs Mini Backpack?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Bloomsbury
> 
> Pochette Metis or Palm Springs Mini Backpack?


Have both, can't choice both are great bags...

Alma B'N'B or Pallas tote?


----------



## momof3boyz

Pallas tote !   Bloomsbury or Favorite MM DE ?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have both, can't choice both are great bags...
> 
> Alma B'N'B or Pallas tote?


Pallas tote !   Bloomsbury or Favorite MM DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Pallas tote !   Bloomsbury or Favorite MM DE ?


Bloomie! I sold mine and sort if regret it....I like the favorite in mono but have seen pic of the crease on the front of the bag...

Sarah wallet mono or Sarah wallet vernis?


----------



## Martini0317

Sarah Wallet Mono

Neverfull MM Azur or Speedy B 25 Azur?


----------



## Addict2Labels

Speedy b

Lock me tote or never full mm epi


----------



## j19

Lockme tote!

Alma bb or noe bb?


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Alma bb. 

Multicolour speedy or Azur speedy


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TheMrsKwok said:


> Alma bb.
> 
> Multicolour speedy or Azur speedy


Azur Speedy 

Speedy 25 Empreinte in Noir or Mastic


----------



## j19

Noir!

Neverfull mm in monogram or kimono tote?


----------



## pinky7

j19 said:


> Noir!
> 
> Neverfull mm in monogram or kimono tote?



Kimono tote 

Capucines MM in Galet or the Python Artsy MM?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pinky7 said:


> Kimono tote
> 
> Capucines MM in Galet or the Python Artsy MM?


Capucinees in Galet

Mini Pochette in classic Damier or upcoming new LE in September


----------



## j19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Capucinees in Galet
> 
> Mini Pochette in classic Damier or upcoming new LE in September


New LE in September

Neverfull mm epi in rose ballerine or damier azur with rose ballerine interior?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

j19 said:


> New LE in September
> 
> Neverfull mm epi in rose ballerine or damier azur with rose ballerine interior?


NF MM epi in rose ballerina

Empreinte key cles or Damier Ebene key cles?


----------



## hart88hart

frenziedhandbag said:


> NF MM epi in rose ballerina
> 
> Empreinte key cles or Damier Ebene key cles?


Empreinte Cles!  So much more useful to me!

Dune Cluny MM or Dune Empreinte St. Germain MM?


----------



## frenchyo8

Dune Empreinte St. Germaine MM!
Love the Empreinte leather!

Twist PM blueberry or Petit Malle Mono with Blue Royal trim?


----------



## j19

Petit Malle

Turenne pm or speedy b 25?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte key cles

Mono favorite mm or pochette Metis?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte key cles
> 
> Mono favorite mm or pochette Metis?



Mono favorite MM

Speedy b25 or b30?


----------



## j19

Speedy b 30

Monogram noe or totally mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Totally mm

Mono speedy b or NM Retiro noir?


----------



## Chagall

NM Retiro noir.

Soft Lockit or Sophia Coppola pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

SC pm

Mono Metis or Azur Artsy?


----------



## j19

Metis

Mini palm springs backpack or neverfull pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Have the ps mini backpack and LVoe it! 
Palm dots zippy or chains zippy?


----------



## j19

Palm dots 

Rosalie or victorine wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Victorine wallet
Mono Eva or mono favorite mm?


----------



## j19

Eva clutch
Lockit mm or alma mm?


----------



## Chagall

Lockit mm.  

Speedy b azure or Alma bb DE?


----------



## j19

Alma BB 

Neverfull mm or totally mm?


----------



## Chagall

Totally mm.

Azure Noe or epi Speedy 30 noir.


----------



## tlei

Chagall said:


> Totally mm.
> 
> Azure Noe or epi Speedy 30 noir.


Epi speedy 30 noir

Palm springs mini or azure pochette felicie


----------



## j19

Palm springs mini 

Monogram noe or alma pm?


----------



## Chagall

Monogram Noe.

Excursion mini pouchette or balloons pouchette?


----------



## LL777

Balloons Pouchette.

Trocadero In noir or empriente artsy in noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte artsy in noir
Mono Petite Malle or DE petite Malle ?


----------



## j19

Monogram Petite Malle

Artsy monogram or melie?


----------



## Chagall

Artsy monogram.

Monogram Bowling Etoile or Olympie bag.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I would probably choose the bowling etoile , I had the olympe and returned, I found the clasp sort of annoying to use but it's a beautiful bag...
Empreinte Metis or empreinte artsy?


----------



## j19

Artsy

Pochette Metis or alma pm?


----------



## TaylorXavier

Pochette Metis 

Pochette Metis or Petit Noe?


----------



## j19

Pochette Metis

Artsy or speedy b?


----------



## luckyseven01

Speedy b. 

Bergamo or Bloomsbury?


----------



## j19

Bloomsbury

Lockme backpack or palm springs backpack?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ps backpack
Mono mini pochette or DE mini pochette?


----------



## j19

Monogram mini pochette

Eva clutch or favourite mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Favorite mm!
Odeon pm or Bloomsbury?


----------



## j19

Odeon pm 

Pochette Metis or alma bb?


----------



## jayjayvm

Pochette Metis
Speedy B 25 or Pochette Metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette Metis
Palm Springs backpack pm or mini?


----------



## momof3boyz

PM ! 
Alma bb Epi Electric or Amarante ?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette Metis
> Palm Springs backpack pm or mini?


PM ! 
Alma bb Epi electric or amarante ?


----------



## j19

Electric
Melie or neverfull mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Neverfull mm
Mono favorite mm or pochette Metis?


----------



## j19

Metis 
Pochette Metis or Metis hobo?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Have both and grab my pochette Metis more.....I sometime find the Metis too big for me....
Vernis alma bb or DE alma bb?


----------



## j19

DE alma bb

St. Germain bb  or ana clutch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

St. German bb
Pallas shopper or kimono?


----------



## j19

Kimono

Eva clutch or pallas clutch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas clutch
Nano speedy or nano turenne?


----------



## j19

Nano speedy (I was going to ask nano speedy or nano turenne too, I was just looking at it on the site! Lol)

Pochette accessoires or favorite mm?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

k5ml3k said:


> Mono favorite MM
> 
> Speedy b25 or b30?


Speedy B25

Empreinte Key Cles or Empreinte ZCP?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte cles

DE petit Malle or twist bag?


----------



## j19

DE petit malle

Nano noe or nano alma?


----------



## TaylorXavier

Nano noe

Noe bb or petit noe?


----------



## Chagall

Petit Noe.

Alma B and B or soft lockit.


----------



## nerual13

Soft Lockit all the way!

Mazarine PM Raisin or Turenne PM?


----------



## momof3boyz

nerual13 said:


> Soft Lockit all the way!
> 
> Mazarine PM Raisin or Turenne PM?


Turenne Pm ,
Alma bb Epi Electric or Amarante ?


----------



## magreen0703

k5ml3k said:


> Mono Clemence wallet
> 
> Black or Rose Ballerine empreinte cles?



Noir Empreinte Cles definitely!

Berri MM or Duomo Hobo?


----------



## j19

Berri mm 

Speedy 25 or 30?


----------



## Chagall

Speedy 30.

Speedy 30 or 35?


----------



## j19

Speedy 30

Siena pm or Turenne pm?


----------



## Chagall

Turenne pm.

Kimono or Pont-Neuf Mm?


----------



## j19

Kimono

Montaigne bb or artsy mm?


----------



## tlei

artsy mm

favorite pm in DE or palm springs mini backpack


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Artsy mm

Turenne mm or Palermo pm?


----------



## j19

Turenne mm

Melie or palm springs backpack?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PS backpack
Mono Montaigne bb or vernis alma bb?


----------



## j19

Montaigne bb

Siena pm or speedy 30?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy

MC speedy or Kusama speedy?


----------



## j19

Kusama speedy

Eva clutch or alma bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb

Graffiti speedy or graffiti neverfull?


----------



## j19

Graffiti neverfull

Alma b n b or galleria?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Have the galleria so alma b n b
Pochette Metis or odeon pm?


----------



## j19

Pochette Metis

Duomo hobo or berri mm?


----------



## Juanikacey

Berri mm

Speedy b 25 or palm springs backpack mm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy b

Neverfull V or Neverfull kusama


----------



## j19

Neverfull kusama

Turenne pm or siena pm?


----------



## Juanikacey

Turenne pm

Nano speedy or nano turenne


----------



## j19

Nano speedy

Bloomsbury pm or odeon pm?


----------



## Juanikacey

Bloomsbury pm

Chain louise mm or luna?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chain Louise mm
Rivets envelope or w pochette?


----------



## kquyenie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Chain Louise mm
> Rivets envelope or w pochette?



Rivets Envelope

Victorine wallet or empreinte cles?


----------



## j19

Cles 

W tote or capucines


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Capucines
Lockme cabas or lockme backpack?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Capucines
> Lockme cabas or lockme backpack?


Cabas !
Kensignton bowler or Alma PM DE ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Kensington bowler although that could change since I have not seen it in person and I have the de alma pm
Mono cosmetic pouch or DE cosmetic pouch?


----------



## j19

DE
Girolata or turenne pm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I don't have any DA bags but like the looks of the girolata..have the turnenne mm, the mom is too small for me..
Pallas or Sully mm?


----------



## j19

Pallas
Mabillon or bloomsbury


----------



## VivaLaVida

Bloomsbury 

Croisette or Pochette Metis?


----------



## TaylorXavier

Croisette! 

Pochette Metis or Retiro in Cherry?


----------



## k5ml3k

TaylorXavier said:


> Croisette!
> 
> Pochette Metis or Retiro in Cherry?



Pochette Metis

Palm Springs Backpack mini or PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Both! I have the PM and retiro in noir..LVoe both but fir an everyday bag the retiro since it's bigger..
Iena or melie?


----------



## j19

Melie

Tivoli or siena?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Tivoli
DE totally mm or DE delightful mm?


----------



## j19

DE Totally mm

Neverfull or totally?


----------



## k5ml3k

j19 said:


> DE Totally mm
> 
> Neverfull or totally?



Neverfull

Palm Springs Backpack mini or PM?


----------



## j19

PM

Capucines or alma pm?


----------



## k5ml3k

j19 said:


> PM
> 
> Capucines or alma pm?



Alma PM

Palm Springs back pack PM or Pochette Metis?


----------



## j19

Palm springs backpack PM

Twist or felicie?


----------



## NeLVoe

Felicie 
Brown Watercolor Speedy or White Watercolor Speedy?


----------



## TaylorXavier

White!

Noe BB or Noe Nano?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Noe bb
Mono artsy or melie?


----------



## j19

Artsy

Lockme pm or lockme cabas tote?


----------



## clu13

Lockme cabas tote


Epi Phenix or Epi neverfull


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I'm still not sure how I feel about the style of the Phoenix so I would pick the epi NF

DE petite Malle or mono petite Malle?


----------



## Juanikacey

Mono

Alma bb or noe bb


----------



## TaylorXavier

Noe bb

Capucines bb or Twist?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Twist
Noir Pallas shopper or kimono noir?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Twist
> Noir Pallas shopper or kimono noir?


Twist

Louise PM or
Twice?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Twice

Mono favorite mm or mono twice?


----------



## psulion08

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Twice
> 
> Mono favorite mm or mono twice?



Mono twice 

Totally Azur or Neverfull Azur?


----------



## hart88hart

psulion08 said:


> Mono twice
> 
> Totally Azur or Neverfull Azur?


Totally Azur!

Bloomsbury or Twice in Noir??


----------



## momof3boyz

hart88hart said:


> Totally Azur!
> 
> Bloomsbury or Twice in Noir??


Bloomsbury !
Epi Brea MM in Rubis  or Pallas Bois de Rose ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Bloomsbury !
> Epi Brea MM in Rubis  or Pallas Bois de Rose ?


Pallas but not sure on bois de rose

Trevi pm or mews?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Mews

Neverfull Mono MM or Neverfull DE GM


----------



## TheMrsKwok

CaribeanQueen said:


> Mews
> 
> Neverfull Mono MM or Neverfull DE GM



Neverfull DE GM. Neverfull look prettiest in the GM

Monogram shawl or monogram shine shawl ?


----------



## fightthesunrise

TheMrsKwok said:


> Neverfull DE GM. Neverfull look prettiest in the GM
> 
> Monogram shawl or monogram shine shawl ?



Mono shawl.

Lock Me II BB in Grape Venus or Lock Me II in Rose Ballerine?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

fightthesunrise said:


> Mono shawl.
> 
> Lock Me II BB in Grape Venus or Lock Me II in Rose Ballerine?


LockMe in RB

Mono cosmetic pouch or noir MC cosmetic pouch?


----------



## AAxxx

MC noir cosmetic pouch (sorry meant to quote LVlvoe_bug )

Mono RB victorine wallet or world tour victorine wallet?


----------



## pursesnpeaches

Mono RB Victorine...


Delightful PM Azur or Girolata?


----------



## momof3boyz

pursesnpeaches said:


> Mono RB Victorine...
> 
> 
> Delightful PM Azur or Girolata?


Delightful PM !   Montaigne Noir emp.  or Kimono Noir ?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kimono Noir. 

Four key holder in DE or Men's Graphite DE


----------



## mezxy095

frenziedhandbag said:


> Kimono Noir.
> 
> Four key holder in DE or Men's Graphite DE


Four key holder in DE

Epi Alma bb or Vernis Alma bb


----------



## kquyenie

mezxy095 said:


> Four key holder in DE
> 
> Epi Alma bb or Vernis Alma bb



Vernis alma BB

Speedy B 25 in DA or DE


----------



## TaylorXavier

I've been obsessing over DA lately so I'll choose that. 

Capucines BB or Cluny BB?


----------



## anis azmi

capucines or vivianne.so classy but so expensive


----------



## momof3boyz

anis azmi said:


> capucines or vivianne.so classy but so expensive


Capucines !
Montaigne MM  Noir or New speedy b emp. Noir ?


----------



## luckyseven01

momof3boyz said:


> Capucines !
> Montaigne MM  Noir or New speedy b emp. Noir ?



Speedy B. 

Pochette Felicie animal or camera bag 2016 runway?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Did I miss a pic of the camera bag runway?
PF animal I love!

Mono favorite mm or azur favorite mm?


----------



## Juanikacey

Mono favorite mm

Palm springs backpack pm or mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PS backpack pm

Mono animal Felicie or mono favorite mm?


----------



## j19

Monogram animal felicie

Neverfull Damier ebene with rose ballerine or red interior?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I like them both but probably would pick red
Vernis alma pm or epi alma pm?


----------



## j19

Epi alma pm

Artsy monogram or Damier ebene alma pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono artsy .i sold mine and I miss it!
DE Trevi pm or DE totally mm?


----------



## j19

Totally mm

Monogram Iena or monogram totally?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Since I have the totally I will say Iena. I do like the features on the iena..
Melie or mono totally mm?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Since I have the totally I will say Iena. I do like the features on the iena..
> Melie or mono totally mm?


Mono totally ! 
New speedy empreiente or Mazarine ?


----------



## Juanikacey

New speedy empreiente

Speedy b25 or palm springs backpack pm?


----------



## LV_mommy

Speedy b 25

New speedy b 25 or spontini?


----------



## LV_mommy

Oops sorry meant new speedy b 25 in empriente or  spontini?


----------



## j19

Speedy

Monogram keepall 45 or monogram carryall?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono carryall
mono Felicie or DE twice?


----------



## j19

Felicie

Melie or artsy?


----------



## AAxxx

j19 said:


> Felicie
> 
> Melie or artsy?



Artsy

Pochette accessoires NM in azur ( with crossbody strap) or felicie azur?


----------



## j19

Felicie

Adele wallet or zippy compact wallet?


----------



## momof3boyz

j19 said:


> Felicie
> 
> Adele wallet or zippy compact wallet?


Zippy !
New speedy empriente 30 in Noir or Mastic ?


----------



## pursesnpeaches

momof3boyz said:


> Zippy !
> New speedy empriente 30 in Noir or Mastic ?



Mastic!

Odeon PM of Delightful Azur PM?


----------



## j19

Odeon PM

Delightful monogram or artsy monogram?


----------



## p.l.c.r.

j19 said:


> Odeon PM
> 
> Delightful monogram or artsy monogram?



Delightful mono. 

Adele compact wallet or Victorine wallet?


----------



## momof3boyz

p.l.c.r. said:


> Delightful mono.
> 
> Adele compact wallet or Victorine wallet?


Tough one !  but I like the Victorine a tad bit more .
Pallas or  Retiro in the new Raisin / mono combo ?


----------



## j19

Pallas

Emilie or Josephine wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emile
Mono toiletry pochette or eclipse pochette voyage?


----------



## j19

Eclipse pochette voyage

Brazza wallet or adele wallet?


----------



## pursesnpeaches

Adele Wallet

Delightful Azur or Ebene?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Delightful DE
Watercolor speedy or roses speedy?


----------



## j19

Roses speedy

Mini pochette or cosmetic pochette pm?


----------



## p.l.c.r.

j19 said:


> Roses speedy
> 
> Mini pochette or cosmetic pochette pm?



Mini pochette. 

Rosalie wallet or Zippy coin purse?


----------



## nerual13

p.l.c.r. said:


> Mini pochette.
> 
> Rosalie wallet or Zippy coin purse?



Zippy Coin Purse

Speedy Multicolore Blanc or Speedy Cerises?


----------



## j19

Speedy Cerises

Sac plat or neverfull?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sac plat

Roses speedy or MC speedy noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ok, need some opinions please!
Jungle dot toiletry pouch or eclipse voyage pochette (toiletry pouch)? I haven't seen the eclipse print in person yet....


----------



## j19

I prefer the eclipse voyage pochette because the interior has credit card slots and a pocket so you can use it as both a clutch and toiletry bag. The jungle dot print is nice as well, but I would be concerned about wear & tear. I also prefer monogram eclipse over the jungle print

Speedy 30 or alma pm?


----------



## dolly_55

Speedy 30

Delightful Azur with RB interior or Neverfull Azur with RB


----------



## j19

Neverfull

Neverfull  or totally?


----------



## HampsteadLV

j19 said:


> Neverfull
> 
> Neverfull  or totally?



Neverfull

Delightful or speedy B


----------



## Hello32

Ok ladies I currently have a 4 key holder and I want to upgrade to the 6 key holder but I'm not sure which one I should go with the new Damier Ebene with rose ballerine or the vernis rose ballerine.  I am torn!  Which one is better!  I need help!!!


----------



## Hello32

Speedy B 

Damier Ebene rose ballerine 6 key holder or Vernis rose ballerine 6 key holder


----------



## j19

Damier ebene

Monogram Or Damier ebene neverfull?


----------



## dolly_55

Damier Ebene neverfull 

Damier Azur delightful or Damier Ebene delightful?


----------



## j19

Damier ebene

Eva clutch or favourite pm?


----------



## kef2

Favourite pm

Mazarine PM or Siena PM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Siena pm
Mono PS mini backpack or reverse canvas mini backpack?


----------



## j19

Reverse canvas 

Petite Malle or twist mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Twist mm
Mono Felicie or DE twice?


----------



## j19

Monogram felicie

Metis hobo or Pochette Metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette Metis
NF LE V or speedy LE V?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette Metis
> NF LE V or speedy LE V?


Speedy !
Retiro in Raisin or Pallas in Raisin ?


----------



## j19

Pallas

Estrela or retiro in noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Retiro in raisin 
Mono Eva or DE Eva?


----------



## j19

Monogram 

Noe BB or alma BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb!!

Mono twinset in noir or pochette Metis?


----------



## j19

Pochette metis
Speedy 30 monogram or alma pm monogram?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono speedy

Mono Metis or empreinte Metis?


----------



## j19

Monogram

Alma PM monogram or noe monogram?


----------



## sweetie2892

mahina babylone or kimono


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Monogram
> 
> Alma PM monogram or noe monogram?


Alma pm mono
Kimono
Estrela NM poppy or noir?


----------



## j19

Noir

Estrela or retiro?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Retiro
Old model Estrela or NM Estrela?


----------



## Nivahra

NM Estrela

Neverfull Rose Ballerine Monogram or Damier Ebene?


----------



## j19

Monogram

Alma bb or speedy 25


----------



## Redvlad6

Alma bb!

Eva clutch or Alma PM (in Damier Ebene)?


----------



## j19

Alma pm

Favorite mm or Pochette accessoires?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Favorite mm
Venus wallet or Pallas wallet?


----------



## j19

Pallas wallet

Normandy or Pallas


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas
Olympe or mono artsy?


----------



## alyssialotter

Mono Artsy.

Alma BB or Petit Noe?


----------



## Kylie M

Petit Noe (hands down)

Eva in DE or Pochette NM in DE


----------



## MJDaisy

^Eva for sure! no question.

Mews or Sienna? (in de since i think both only come in de)


----------



## j19

Mews 

Alma bb or Pochette Metis?


----------



## Kylie M

Pochette Metis

Eva or Favorite PM/MM


----------



## j19

Favorite MM

Nano speedy or nano turenne?


----------



## tlei

Nano speedy

Cherry empreinte clemence wallet or monogram zippy wallet with cherry lining


----------



## Kylie M

monogram zippy wallet with cherry lining


Favorite PM/MM or Eva


----------



## vthunni

Eva. 
Mono Pochette NM or Damier ebene pochette?


----------



## j19

Monogram

Pochette Metis or eva clutch


----------



## Kylie M

Pochette Metis 

Speedy 25 (Classic) DE or Favorite MM DE?


----------



## k5ml3k

Kylie M said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Speedy 25 (Classic) DE or Favorite MM DE?



Favorite MM DE

Palm Springs mini backpack or Pochette Metis?


----------



## j19

Pochette Metis

Alma pm epi or speedy 35 Damier ebene


----------



## tlei

alma pm epi

cherry emp zippy or noir emp zippy


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb
Reverse mono mini backpack or mono PS mini backpack?


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Reverse mono

Clemence wallet or zippy compact new model?


----------



## Rainbowfish0329

Clemence wallet 

Turenne pm or Pasadena amarante?


----------



## NeLVoe

Turenne PM!
Pallas BB or Alma BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas bb
Pallas chain or empreinte twice?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Empreinte Twice

Empreinte Twice or Cluny BB 
(both options in black)


----------



## vthunni

Cluny BB. 

DE delightful or DE neverfull?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE NF
Pallas Shopper or NM Estrela ?


----------



## j19

Estrela

Luna epi noir or Pochette Metis?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

j19 said:


> Estrela
> 
> Luna epi noir or Pochette Metis?


Pochette Metis

Pochette Accessories NM Damier Azur or Favorite MM Damier Azur


----------



## Sandyhk

Favorite MM DA
French wallet or Victorine wallet ?


----------



## pinkloverme

Victorine wallet

Alma bb or speedy bb


----------



## momof3boyz

pinkloverme said:


> Victorine wallet
> 
> Alma bb or speedy bb


Alma bb !!!!!!    Pallas in mono /  Raisin or Mazarine in Raisin ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas in mono!!
Kimono or Pallas shopper?


----------



## j19

Kimono

Speedy b or regular speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy b
Azur croisette or azur favorite mm?


----------



## p.l.c.r.

azur croisette

clemence wallet or victorine wallet


----------



## momof3boyz

p.l.c.r. said:


> azur croisette
> 
> clemence wallet or victorine wallet


Clemence !
Speedy b empreiente 30  in Noir or Mastic ?


----------



## j19

Noir

Hobo Metis or noe


----------



## QueenTweet

Noe! All day

Retiro Nior or Retiro Raisin


----------



## sunrisebrew

QueenTweet said:


> Noe! All day
> 
> Retiro Nior or Retiro Raisin


Retiro Noir!
Mews or Retiro Noir?


----------



## momof3boyz

sunrisebrew said:


> Retiro Noir!
> Mews or Retiro Noir?


Retiro Noir !
Pallas in Raisin or Mono mono speedy 30 ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Victorine wallet

Pallas chain or twist bag?


----------



## j19

Twist 

Noe or pochette metis?


----------



## lvmhgirl

j19 said:


> Twist
> 
> Noe or pochette metis?



Pochette Metis!


[emoji309] Palm Springs Backpack PM or MM?


----------



## momof3boyz

lvmhgirl said:


> Pochette Metis!
> 
> 
> [emoji309] Palm Springs Backpack PM or MM?


PM !
Pallas in Raisin or Mon mono speedy 30 ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mon mono speedy
Odeon or pochette Metis?


----------



## LVandChis

Odeon

Duomo crossbody or Bloomsbury PM?


----------



## j19

Bloomsbury

Noe or Noe bb


----------



## Kylie M

p.l.c.r. said:


> azur croisette
> 
> clemence wallet or victorine wallet



Victorine Wallet

CAISSA CLUTCH PINK OR RED?


----------



## Sandyhk

Caissa clutch in red 
Cluny BB or Spontini ?


----------



## momof3boyz

Sandyhk said:


> Caissa clutch in red
> Cluny BB or Spontini ?


Cluny bb !


Sandyhk said:


> Caissa clutch in red
> Cluny BB or Spontini ?


Cluny BB !!!!
Mon mono speedy or Turenne PM ?


----------



## j19

Turenne PM

Noe bb or petit noe


----------



## momof3boyz

j19 said:


> Turenne PM
> 
> Noe bb or petit noe


Petit Noe .
Bloomsbury PM or Palm Springs backpack PM ?


----------



## Kylie M

momof3boyz said:


> Petit Noe .
> Bloomsbury PM or Palm Springs backpack PM ?


Palm Springs backpack PM

Caissa Clutch Red or Pochette Metis


----------



## tlei

Pochette Metis

Empreinte cles + mini pochette    or   Zippy wallet


----------



## momof3boyz

tlei said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Empreinte cles + mini pochette    or   Zippy wallet


Zippy wallet !
Twice in Noir or Pallas chain in Noir ?


----------



## j19

Twice

Metis hobo or speedy b 30?


----------



## marcott2

j19 said:


> Twice
> 
> Metis hobo or speedy b 30?


metis hobo!!!
neverfull MM cerise red, abricot orange or wait for rose ballerina?


----------



## j19

Red

Monogram keepall bandouliere 45 or speedy bandouliere 40?


----------



## marcott2

j19 said:


> Red
> 
> Monogram keepall bandouliere 45 or speedy bandouliere 40?


Speedy b 40 and thanks! I agree! Glad not all are have to have rose Ballerine fans! 
Cerise red Neverfull mm OR empriente infini artsy (I sell for Neverfull)


----------



## j19

No problem, I love both colours but the contrast of  red against the monogram is really nice

Artsy

Josh backpack or Palm Springs backpack pm?


----------



## TaylorXavier

Palm Springs backpack PM

Capucines BB Noir or Magnolia?


----------



## j19

Noir

Sac plat monogram  or Noe monogram


----------



## marcott2

j19 said:


> Noir
> 
> Sac plat monogram  or Noe monogram


Wow those are really vintage, noe 
So again Neverfull mm cerise red or artsy empriente infini? (Have had the artsy four years and need to fund Neverfull as just bought way too many LVs this summer, including damier Neverfull in rose Ballerine)


----------



## Karinism

marcott2 said:


> Wow those are really vintage, noe
> So again Neverfull mm cerise red or artsy empriente infini? (Have had the artsy four years and need to fund Neverfull as just bought way too many LVs this summer, including damier Neverfull in rose Ballerine)


Artsy Empreinte for sure!!

Capucines BB or Lockme II BB?



Sent from my LG-D855 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kylie M

Lockme II BB

Duomo Hobo or Delighful MM 
(Both in DE Print)


----------



## j19

Duomo

Pochette Metis or Noe bb


----------



## Kylie M

Now BB

Croisette or Favorite


----------



## j19

Favorite 

Eva clutch or Pallas clutch?


----------



## marcott2

Eva!! 
Geesh so it's keep artsy empriente and NOT buy monogram Neverfull cerise red? Or sell artsy empriente and buy monogram cerise? (I own artsy in monogram As well) Sorry for redundancy just making sure.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas clutch
Gaia or melie?


----------



## marcott2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas clutch
> Gaia or melie?


Pallas clutch
Empriente artsy or monogram Neverfull mm cerise red?


----------



## Kylie M

Mono Neverfall mm cerise red

Croisette or Favorite MM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Croisette
Berri mm or sully mm?


----------



## j19

Berri 

Totally mm monograms or speedy b 25 monogram?


----------



## marcott2

Totally mm mono

Speedy b 35 or speedy by 30?


----------



## j19

Speedy b 30

Felicie monogram or noe bb monogram?


----------



## Kylie M

Now BB

Melie or Delightful & Eva


----------



## j19

Melie

Favourite pm monogram or Eva clutch Damier ebene


----------



## melovepurse

Eva clutch DE

Cluny BB black or Brea PM Vernis Amarante?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cluny bb
Mono mini pochette or mono felicie?


----------



## Annawakes

Mono felicie!

Multicolor key Cles or empreinte key Cles?


----------



## j19

Empreinte 

Damier azur felicie or Damier azur favorite pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Azur Felicie
PS backpack mini or pm?


----------



## j19

Pm

Pochette Metis or sully


----------



## Louisgyal37

j19 said:


> Pm
> 
> Pochette Metis or sully


PM
Delightful MM OM or NF MM abricot?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Delightful mm om
Pallas wallet or Venus wallet?


----------



## Happy03

Delightful MM

Sent from my SM-N910C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tlei

venus wallet

mono key holder in RB or vernis key holder in cherry


----------



## ManilaMama

Vernis key holder in cherry!

(Not a bag but).. A monogram shine shawl or an LV bag charm of your choice?


----------



## TaylorXavier

Bag charm for me 

Emilie wallet or Sarah wallet?


----------



## Blingthang

Emilie Wallet

World Tour Speedy or Jungle Speedy?


----------



## momof3boyz

Blingthang said:


> Emilie Wallet
> 
> World Tour Speedy or Jungle Speedy?


Jungle Speedy !
Pallas or Montaigne MM monogram ?


----------



## Annawakes

Montaigne!

DE croisette or twinset in noir empreinte?


----------



## AAxxx

Annawakes said:


> Montaigne!
> 
> DE croisette or twinset in noir empreinte?



Twinset noir

World tour victorine wallet or compact pont neuf wallet?


----------



## tlei

world tour victorine wallet

rose ballerine emilie wallet in mono or azur


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono RB Emilie wallet
Pallas chain or Victoire?


----------



## tlei

Pallas chain

Transatlantic passport cover vs small ring agenda


----------



## momof3boyz

tlei said:


> Pallas chain
> 
> Transatlantic passport cover vs small ring agenda


Small ring agenda .  
Twice in Cerise or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Small ring agenda .
> Twice in Cerise or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


I think it depends on what you will be using the bag for but I really like the twice. So the twice in cerise.

Pallas shopper or gaia?


----------



## girlsweetyyy

The vintage old style lv petit noe in monogram or the 2016 new style of petit noe????? hmmm.... thanks


----------



## Hello32

New style 

Ok should I get the metis or the Babylon PM


----------



## Sandyhk

Metis 

Spontini or cluny bb ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Spontini
Pallas shopper or Gaia?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Spontini
> Pallas shopper or Gaia?


Tough one !!! LOL    Gaia !! I saw this one in the red / mono combo on someone in Target a few weeks ago and it did look beautiful !!! Pallas shopper is nice to . But Gaia is just Wow !!!
Bloomsbury or Empreinte Twice ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Tough one !!! LOL    Gaia !! I saw this one in the red / mono combo on someone in Target a few weeks ago and it did look beautiful !!! Pallas shopper is nice to . But Gaia is just Wow !!!
> Bloomsbury or Empreinte Twice ?


I had the bloomie and sold it...I liked it , it can fit quite a bit but didn't use it too much. I'm sort of getting tired of the DE print since there seems to be a few checkerboard patterns out there now....I have the noir mono twice. I like it can fit a Sarah and a few other items. I do like the styling of the bloomie. So I think the bloomie wins out a little...
Pallas shopper or world tour alma pm?


----------



## Toks

Alma pm- I love it

Empreinte Artsy or Empreinte Montaigne


----------



## AlyceG

Empreinte Montaigne! Gorgeous bag.

Speedy B 30 DE or Siena PM?


----------



## Miss Krys

AlyceG said:


> Empreinte Montaigne! Gorgeous bag.
> 
> Speedy B 30 DE or Siena PM?


Siena PM...already have a Speedy 30.
Duomo Hobo or Delightful?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Miss Krys said:


> Siena PM...already have a Speedy 30.
> Duomo Hobo or Delightful?


Delightful
Olympe or Artsy?


----------



## Baglover600

Olympe - I own it and love it!

Neverful or speedy 30?


----------



## AAxxx

Baglover600 said:


> Olympe - I own it and love it!
> 
> Neverful or speedy 30?



Despite me selling my Neverfull, I would choose Neverfull here as I find it more practical. If there's a B option, I'll choose speedy b.

Totally pm DE or Boetie?


----------



## j19

Boetie 
Kimono noir or Noe monogram?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Kimono noir

Pallas chain or victoire?


----------



## j19

Pallas chain

Neverfull MM or GM?


----------



## Kylie M

Neverfall GM

Pochette NM or Eva (both DE)


----------



## viewwing

Pochette NM

Speedy b 30 or mon mono speedy 25?


----------



## NeLVoe

viewwing said:


> Pochette NM
> 
> Speedy b 30 or mon mono speedy 25?


Speedy B 30
Alma BB or Capucine BB?


----------



## shazzy quijano

NeLVoe said:


> Speedy B 30
> Alma BB or Capucine BB?


Capucine BB

Eva Clutch or Favourite?


----------



## Kylie M

Favorite MM

Classic Speedy 25 or shoes?


----------



## momof3boyz

Kylie M said:


> Favorite MM
> 
> Classic Speedy 25 or shoes?


Speedy 25 !
Sarah monogram wallet or New zippy wallet empreinte with studs ?


----------



## Miss Krys

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy 25 !
> Sarah monogram wallet or New zippy wallet empreinte with studs ?


Sarah wallet since I'm not really into studs.
Phenix or Alma B'N'B?


----------



## j19

Alma BNB
Alma bb or pm


----------



## Mcmd11

Alma pm

Pallas chain or st germaine pm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Mcmd11 said:


> Alma pm
> 
> Pallas chain or st germaine pm?


St Germaine pm
Retiro nm noir or mews?


----------



## j19

Retiro
Mini pochette monogram or damier azur


----------



## momof3boyz

j19 said:


> Retiro
> Mini pochette monogram or damier azur


Monogram !
New monogram  zippy wallet with colored interior or New zippy empreinte with studs ?


----------



## AlyceG

Mono zippy with coloured interior. Love colours against the mono!

Odeon PM or Bloomsbury PM?


----------



## momof3boyz

AlyceG said:


> Mono zippy with coloured interior. Love colours against the mono!
> 
> Odeon PM or Bloomsbury PM?


Bloomsbury !!! Have one and love it !!! Its so carefree and I love the shape .
Pallas or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


----------



## j19

Pallas
Artsy or melie


----------



## jpark2

j19 said:


> Pallas
> Artsy or melie



Artsy

Empreinte twinset in Noir or Pochette Metis


----------



## Sibelle

Blissroads said:


> Artsy
> 
> Empreinte twinset in Noir or Pochette Metis



Pochette Metis

Siena PM or Totally DE PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Totally DE pm.....have mono and DE in mm and love them!
Pallas shopper or World tour alma?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Totally DE pm.....have mono and DE in mm and love them!
> Pallas shopper or World tour alma?


Pallas Shopper !
Turenne PM or Montaigne MM monogram ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Pallas Shopper !
> Turenne PM or Montaigne MM monogram ?


Montaigne mm mono!
Mono NF mm or Gaia?


----------



## Sonmi999

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne mm mono!
> Mono NF mm or Gaia?


Gaia!
Speedy B 30 DA or World Tour?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sonmi999 said:


> Gaia!
> Speedy B 30 DA or World Tour?


Speedy world tour....I'm probably the only LV fan who does not like azur ...
Empreinte speedy with studs or without?


----------



## ManilaMama

Hmmmmm I would say without studs!

Pochette Felicie or Croisette?


----------



## j19

ManilaMama said:


> Hmmmmm I would say without studs!
> 
> Pochette Felicie or Croisette?


Felicie
Noe monogram or neverfull mm with pivione interior?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Love the DE croisette.....love the tassel and lock detail....I have the animal Felicie but love the style of the croisette more!
Cluny mm or Phenix MM?


----------



## j19

Cluny mm
Monogram Noe or monogram neverfull with pivione interior


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Cluny mm
> Monogram Noe or monogram neverfull with pivione interior


You were quicker than me with an answer..
Mono NF with pivione interior!
Lock me cabas or epi NF?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> You were quicker than me with an answer..
> Mono NF with pivione interior!
> Lock me cabas or epi NF?


No worries! 
Epi NF
Epi Noe or Damier azur Noe


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi noe
Pallas bb or victoire?


----------



## AlyceG

I'm obsessed with crossbody bags at the moment BUT the victoire is stunning! So I say Victoire.

Favourite MM DE or Bloomsbury PM


----------



## j19

Favorite mm 
Mini pochette Damier azur or ebene


----------



## tlei

Ebene

Mono RB Emilie wallet or RB Victorine wallet


----------



## AAxxx

tlei said:


> Ebene
> 
> Mono RB Emilie wallet or RB Victorine wallet



Depends if you need a full or compact wallet. I prefer the old emilie with the deep back pocket so I say the Victorine RB

World tour victorine or compact pont neuf cerise (I still can't decide...help!!!)


----------



## j19

Victorine
Nano speedy or Noe bb


----------



## ZoobaAruba

Nano speedy

Ostrich Alma bb or Python handle Capucine bb?


----------



## sunrisebrew

ZoobaAruba said:


> Nano speedy
> 
> Ostrich Alma bb or Python handle Capucine bb?


Alma bb
Mews or Brittany?


----------



## j19

Brittany
Noe vs speedy 35 b


----------



## TaylorXavier

Noe 

Pochette Felicie or Eva?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette Felicie 
World tour NF or world tour alma?


----------



## ivy1026

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette Felicie
> World tour NF or world tour alma?



World tour neverfull

Black capucines with regular leather handle or Python handle?


----------



## k5ml3k

ivy1026 said:


> World tour neverfull
> 
> Black capucines with regular leather handle or Python handle?



Python but I would worry about how well it would wear...

Alma BB in epi rose ballerine or vernis pomme damour?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I have the vernis alma in pomme so I have to pick that!!! I would be concerned with color transfer on the RB
mono speedy world tour or nano speedy world tour?


----------



## ManilaMama

Hmmmm mono speedy world tour!! More real estate for those stickers!

How about..

Toiletry case 26 or mon monogrammed passport holder?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Toiletry case! I use mine all the time to run errands and I love it fits my Sarah wallet !!!
WT Sarah wallet or WT victorine?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Toiletry case! I use mine all the time to run errands and I love it fits my Sarah wallet !!!
> WT Sarah wallet or WT victorine?


WT Sarah !
Odeon or Twice ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> WT Sarah !
> Odeon or Twice ?


Hard decision!! Have both ....on the twice you don't have to worry about the vachetta but I feel you can carry more with the odeon so I pick the  Odeon!
Cluny mm or victoire?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hard decision!! Have both ....on the twice you don't have to worry about the vachetta but I feel you can carry more with the odeon so I pick the  Odeon!
> Cluny mm or victoire?


Cluny mm

Turenne PM or Alma bb epi noir?


----------



## AAxxx

Rani said:


> Cluny mm
> 
> Turenne PM or Alma bb epi noir?



Alma bb epi noir

Brittany Bordeaux or Boetie marine rouge?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

AAxxx said:


> Alma bb epi noir
> 
> Brittany Bordeaux or Boetie marine rouge?


I haven't seen either bag in person but from the pics I would pic the boetie...
Venus or Kensington bowling?


----------



## jill39

Mini pochette Ebene
World Tour Speedy or World Tour Neverfull


----------



## Sandyhk

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I haven't seen either bag in person but from the pics I would pic the boetie...
> Venus or Kensington bowling?




Venus

Zippy coin purse or Victorine wallet ?


----------



## yunicorn

Zippy Coin Purse.

Alma BB or Montaigne BB?


----------



## Chizzy

Alma BB

Speedy B Emp or Twice/Twinset Emp (both Noir)?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emp speedy b
World tour speedy b or world tour NF?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Emp speedy b
> World tour speedy b or world tour NF?


Speedy !
Montaigne MM Monogram or Noir Empreinte ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Montaigne mm mono , I have the mm in noir....
WT alma or WT speedy b?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne mm mono , I have the mm in noir....
> WT alma or WT speedy b?


speedy b !   How do you like your noir Montaigne ?  I am soooo torn between these two . My birthday is soon and my store has a MIF one .  I need to decide quick !! LOL
Speedy empreinte Noir or Pallas Noir ?


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

momof3boyz said:


> speedy b !   How do you like your noir Montaigne ?  I am soooo torn between these two . My birthday is soon and my store has a MIF one .  I need to decide quick !! LOL
> Speedy empreinte Noir or Pallas Noir ?


Speedy empriente Noir

Artsy MM in monogram or Neverfull MM in Azur

Sent from my SM-G928P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Love.Me.Some.LV said:


> Speedy empriente Noir
> 
> Artsy MM in monogram or Neverfull MM in Azur
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using PurseForum mobile app


Artsy mm in mono
One handle mono bag in noir or DE croisette?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Artsy mm in mono
> One handle mono bag in noir or DE croisette?


De Croisette

Delightful pm de or Alma bb Epi noir?


----------



## ManilaMama

Alma BB in Epi Noir please!!! 

Ok next.. Um...

Key cles or 6 key holder?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cles so you have a place to put cards and things.....
Cluny mm or mono favorite mm?


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

ManilaMama said:


> Alma BB in Epi Noir please!!!
> 
> Ok next.. Um...
> 
> Key cles or 6 key holder?


6 key holder for sure

age old question, neverfull or speedy?

Sent from my SM-G928P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy! 
Odeon pm or pochette Metis?


----------



## LuvChanel55

Pochette Metis.

Le Talentueux or Le Fabuleux?


----------



## SapphireGem

Wow, I had to Google both items.  
Le Talentueux.

Pont-Neuf MM Noir MIF
or
Pont-Neuf MM Raisin MIS


----------



## Tiffany April

SapphireGem said:


> Wow, I had to Google both items.
> Le Talentueux.
> 
> Pont-Neuf MM Noir MIF
> or
> Pont-Neuf MM Raisin MIS


I had to Google your items too..lol
Pont-Neuf MM Noir

Speedy 25 b or Palm Springs mini backpack


----------



## j19

Backpack
Monogram Felicie  or monogram pochette accessories


----------



## sonaturallyme

j19 said:


> Backpack
> Monogram Felicie  or monogram pochette accessories


Pochette accessories 

World Tour Alma or World Tour Speedy B 30?


----------



## l.ch.

sonaturallyme said:


> Pochette accessories
> 
> World Tour Alma or World Tour Speedy B 30?


Alma!
St. Germain bb in cherry or cluny bb in cocquelicot?


----------



## AAxxx

l.ch. said:


> Alma!
> St. Germain bb in cherry or cluny bb in cocquelicot?



St Germaine BB

Totally MM DE or Boetie empreinte for your one and only LV tote?


----------



## heycollie

Totally MM DE 

Josephine or Emilie wallet?


----------



## goldenfountain

heycollie said:


> Totally MM DE
> 
> Josephine or Emilie wallet?



Emilie!
Speedy B25 in DA, mono or DE?


----------



## sonaturallyme

goldenfountain said:


> Emilie!
> Speedy B25 in DA, mono or DE?


Speedy B25 in DE!

Speedy B25 in DE or Twice in Noir Empriente?


----------



## Sandyhk

Twice

Pochette metis or Croisette ?


----------



## Rani

Sandyhk said:


> Twice
> 
> Pochette metis or Croisette ?



Pochette Metis

Delightful pm de or Turenne pm?


----------



## TaylorXavier

Turenne pm 

Pallas Chain or Caissa Clutch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas chain
WT alma bb or WT Felicie?


----------



## j19

Alma BB
Petit Noe monogram or neverfull mm monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono NF mm

Pallas chain or mono/noir one handle bag?


----------



## j19

One handle bag

Pochette accessoires nm or mini pochette?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette accessories nm

WT alma bb or WT alma pm?


----------



## j19

Alma BB
Delightful mm monogram or neverfull mm monogram


----------



## Rani

Neverfull mm monogram

Neverfull mm mono or Turenne pm?


----------



## j19

Turenne pm

Felicie or petit noe


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Felicie
Mono cluny mm or mono cluny bb?


----------



## j19

BB

Monogram felicie or monogram pochette accessoires


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono Felicie

Empreinte Montaigne noir or monogram cluny mm?


----------



## tlei

Empreinte Montaigne noir!

mon monogram agenda pm vs passport cover


----------



## j19

Agenda 
Eva clutch monogram or azur


----------



## momof3boyz

j19 said:


> Agenda
> Eva clutch monogram or azur


Monogram !
Montaigne mm Monogram or Pallas any color ?


----------



## Kylie M

Montaigne MM monogram


Pochette NM or Eva


----------



## j19

Pochette
Felicie or pochette nm


----------



## LoveLaVie

Felicie !
Twinset/twice or Fascinante


----------



## Chizzy

Twinset/Twice

Alma BB Epi in Noir or Charcoal?


----------



## j19

Noir
Petit noe or speedy 25


----------



## Keribelle

Speedy 25!

Brittany or kensington bowling bag


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Kensington bowling 
Mono cluny mm or epi cluny mm?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Kensington bowling
> Mono cluny mm or epi cluny mm?



Epi Cluny mm
Neverfull mm mono with beige interior or mono delightful pm with beige interior?


----------



## MelissaAnnette

Only because I already have the delightful, I choose the neverful mm

Papillon 30 or speedy b 25


----------



## momof3boyz

MelissaAnnette said:


> Only because I already have the delightful, I choose the neverful mm
> 
> Papillon 30 or speedy b 25


Speedy b 25 !
Pallas Noir or Montaigne Monogram Canvas ?


----------



## k5ml3k

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy b 25 !
> Pallas Noir or Montaigne Monogram Canvas ?



Pallas noir

Palm Springs mini backpack monogram or reverse monogram ?


----------



## j19

Reverse monogram 
Monogram Felicie or favorite mm damier ebene


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Speedy b 25 !
> Pallas Noir or Montaigne Monogram Canvas ?


Mono Montaigne mm 
DE Kensington bowler of mono/noir Venus?


----------



## Kylie M

DE Kensington bowler

3 bags... What order Below???
Pochette Metis
Classic Speedy
Favorite PM/MM


----------



## pereisu

Kylie M said:


> DE Kensington bowler
> 
> 3 bags... What order Below???
> Pochette Metis
> Classic Speedy
> Favorite PM/MM



Pochette Metis first!
Second Speedy
Third Favorite

Delightful MM old model or new model?


----------



## Kylie M

pereisu said:


> Pochette Metis first!
> Second Speedy
> Third Favorite
> 
> Delightful MM old model or new model?



Old Model (hands down)

Favorite or Eva


----------



## j19

Favorite
Monogram Felicie or favorite mm DE


----------



## pereisu

j19 said:


> Favorite
> Monogram Felicie or favorite mm DE



Favorite

Old model Delightful MM or mono NF GM


----------



## AAxxx

Delightful 

Eva DE or vernis pochette dune (with chain crossbody strap)?


----------



## Rani

AAxxx said:


> Delightful
> 
> Eva DE or vernis pochette dune (with chain crossbody strap)?


Eva DE, I love mine!
Speedy 25 Empreinte noir or Montaigne bb Empreinte noir?


----------



## j19

Montaigne
Speedy 25 B DE or petit Noe monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE Speedy b

Pochette Metis or Bloomsbury pm?


----------



## j19

Metis
Neverfull or delightful


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Neverfull
Empreinte Metis or empreinte lumi?


----------



## sayakayumi

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neverfull
> Empreinte Metis or empreinte lumi?


Empreinte Metis

Bloomsbury PM or Odeon PM?


----------



## LVandChis

odeon

melie or delightful?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Delightful
DE cabas Rivington or Kensington bowler?


----------



## j19

Kensington
De speedy 25 B or neverfull mm de with rose ballerine interior?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

De speedy b

WT Felicie or WT alma bb?


----------



## atlgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> De speedy b
> 
> WT Felicie or WT alma bb?



WT Felice!

Noir Bagatelle or Noir Bortie?


----------



## momof3boyz

atlgirl said:


> WT Felice!
> 
> Noir Bagatelle or Noir Botie?


Noir Boetie .
Alma bb Epi Electric or Capucinrs bb Noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma EE bb

Mono artsy or mono NF?


----------



## Rose71

mono artsy
walltes: Victorine epi or compact curieuse emp.


----------



## Sandyhk

Rose71 said:


> mono artsy
> walltes: Victorine epi or compact curieuse emp.



compact curieuse emp
Turenne pm or Siena pm?


----------



## j19

Turenne
Flandrin or kimono


----------



## DivaNC

Flandrin
Normandy or Brittany


----------



## Rose71

Brittany

Pallas or Estrela


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Estrela

Venus in noir or Mono phenix mm in noir?


----------



## redkitty

Mono phenix noir.

World tour Neverfull MM or World tour Mini Palm Springs?


----------



## j19

Palm Springs
Pallas beauty case or toiletry 26


----------



## momof3boyz

j19 said:


> Palm Springs
> Pallas beauty case or toiletry 26


Pallas beauty case !
Monogram Montaigne MM or Alma b n b Noir ?


----------



## TaylorXavier

Montaigne mm 

Montaigne bb mono or Pallas bb?


----------



## kristine Basco

Neverfull monogram mm

Or

Alma bb noir epi leather


----------



## momof3boyz

kristine Basco said:


> Neverfull monogram mm
> 
> Or
> 
> Alma bb noir epi leather


Alma bb Noir Epi !
Kimono PM Noir or Alma b n b Noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Alma bb Noir Epi !
> Kimono PM Noir or Alma b n b Noir ?


Kimono...I have the regular size kimono and it's a beautiful bag....I haven't seen much info on the alma b'n' b...
Venus noir or mono one handle bag?


----------



## j19

One handle bag
Brittany or Normandy


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Normandy

Classic mono alma bb or WT alma bb?


----------



## j19

Word tour alma BB

World tour alma BB or world tour alma PM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

World tour alma pm 
Chain Pallas or victoire?


----------



## j19

Pallas

Pallas beauty case or toiletry 19


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Toiletry pouch
Nano noe or nano speedy?


----------



## j19

Nano speedy

Neverfull MM or Delightful PM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Neverfull mm
Alma WT or alma with studs?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neverfull mm
> Alma WT or alma with studs?


Alma with studs
Montaigne BB mono or Siena pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma with studs
> Montaigne BB mono or Siena pm?


Siena pm only because the Montaigne bb is so small....
Pallas shopper or Venus?


----------



## Sandyhk

Venus 

Victorine or ZCP ?


----------



## Pinky_Smokey

ZCP!

Delightful MM in DE or Duomo Hobo?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Pinky_Smokey said:


> ZCP!
> 
> Delightful MM in DE or Duomo Hobo?


Duomo
Retiro nm noir or mazarine mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Duomo
> Retiro nm noir or mazarine mm?


Retiro nm noir!
Vernis alma bb or de alma bb?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Retiro nm noir!
> Vernis alma bb or de alma bb?


Alma bb de
Alma bb de or St. Germaine bb noir?


----------



## j19

St Germaine 

Speedy nano or alma BB


----------



## Louisgyal37

j19 said:


> St Germaine
> 
> Speedy nano or alma BB


Alma bb
Spontini or bagatelle?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma bb
> Spontini or bagatelle?


Bagatelle 
Retiro zippy or retiro Sarah wallet?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bagatelle
> Retiro zippy or retiro Sarah wallet?


Retiro Sarah ( my favorite wallet) 
Emp speedy 25 nm or emp speedy 25 old model?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> Retiro Sarah ( my favorite wallet)
> Emp speedy 25 nm or emp speedy 25 old model?


New model speedy 25 ! I feel the new model has a bit more structure . 
Kimono PM Noir or Montaigne MM Monogram  Canvas ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

momof3boyz said:


> New model speedy 25 ! I feel the new model has a bit more structure .
> Kimono PM Noir or Montaigne MM Monogram  Canvas ?


Montaigne mm mono ( kimono pm is super cute but overpriced IMO)
Kimono or Kensington?


----------



## SapphireGem

Kimono PM Noir

Berri MM or Gaia (either black or red, your pick)


----------



## SapphireGem

Oops, responded too late...

Kimono Noir

Berri MM or Gaia (either black or red, your pick)


----------



## Louisgyal37

SapphireGem said:


> Oops, responded too late...
> 
> Kimono Noir
> 
> Berri MM or Gaia (either black or red, your pick)


Gaia black ( if the hw issues have been fixed) 
Keepall 45 B DE or keepall 45 B mono macassar?


----------



## j19

Monogram Macassar 
Speedy nano or nano turenne


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Monogram Macassar
> Speedy nano or nano turenne


Hard choice, they both are awfully cute! I'd pick the nano speedy since I have the WT and I think it may hold a little more since its wider in the bottom according to the measurements on the website.....

Alma WT bb or alma race bb?


----------



## JacWang

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hard choice, they both are awfully cute! I'd pick the nano speedy since I have the WT and I think it may hold a little more since its wider in the bottom according to the measurements on the website.....
> 
> Alma WT bb or alma race bb?



Alma WT because it fits my style more!!


Pallas or Montaigne for customised straps?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

JacWang said:


> Alma WT because it fits my style more!!
> 
> 
> Pallas or Montaigne for customised straps?


I have both bags (Montaigne in empreinte) but no customized straps yet. I'm guessing the Montaigne may work better with them since the bag is more structured....
Mono speedy b or azur speedy b?


----------



## j19

Monogram
Neverfull mm monogram or speedy 25 DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono NF mm
Epi NF or Lockme Cabas?


----------



## j19

Epi NF

Pallas clutch or pallas bb


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas bb
Montaigne mm mono or Montaigne mm empreinte?


----------



## sammytheMUA

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas bb
> Montaigne mm mono or Montaigne mm empreinte?


montaigne mm empreinte 
alma bb in vernis or alma bb in epi


----------



## j19

Epi

Twinset in empreinte noir or Felicie monogram


----------



## AlyceG

Twinset (love this bag! Definitely high on my never ending wish list).

Favorite PM DE or Pochette accessories DE (with strap)


----------



## pinkfoxxy

Pochette DE 

St Germain BB in black or Alma BB in DE?


----------



## Louisgyal37

pinkfoxxy said:


> Pochette DE
> 
> St Germain BB in black or Alma BB in DE?


Alma bb de
Retiro nm noir or mon mono speedy 30B?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma bb de
> Retiro nm noir or mon mono speedy 30B?


Retiro NM Noir !
Kleber MM indigo or Montaigne MM Monogram ?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

momof3boyz said:


> Retiro NM Noir !
> Kleber MM indigo or Montaigne MM Monogram ?



Kleber MM Indigo for sure!! 

Petite Malle (in any print) or Capucine BB/PM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Petite Malle 

Duomo hobo or DE delightful mm?


----------



## Steph_Clarke

lovepochikitty said:


> Tivoli GM.
> 
> Speedy 30 or Alma?


Speedy 30


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Petite Malle
> 
> Duomo hobo or DE delightful mm?


Duomo hobo

Speedy nano or nano Noe


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Duomo hobo
> 
> Speedy nano or nano Noe


Speedy nano
Mono cluny mm or alma b'n'b?


----------



## AlyceG

Alma BB (high on my wish list!)

Pochette Felicie or Favourite MM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Favorite mm

Noir Venus or noir alma b'n'b?


----------



## j19

Noir alma bnb

Pochette Metis monogram or reverse monogram


----------



## Kylie M

Pochette Metis Reverse

Pochette Metis Reverse or Red Black


----------



## j19

Red and black
Petit Noe or Noe BB


----------



## momof3boyz

j19 said:


> Red and black
> Petit Noe or Noe BB


Petit Noe !
Pallas Noir or Montaigne MM Monogram Canvas ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Petit Noe !
> Pallas Noir or Montaigne MM Monogram Canvas ?


Pallas noir only because the empreinte Montaigne didn't work for me...I love the Pallas collection!
Mono Venus or mono cluny bb?


----------



## AlyceG

Love the mono cluny bb. It's the coloured strap that has me.

Favorite MM DE or Noe BB DA


----------



## Rani

AlyceG said:


> Love the mono cluny bb. It's the coloured strap that has me.
> 
> Favorite MM DE or Noe BB DA



Favorite MM de

Alma bb epi noir or Cluny bb epi noir?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> Favorite MM de
> 
> Alma bb epi noir or Cluny bb epi noir?


Alma bb Epi noir
NF race or NF world tour?


----------



## j19

World tour
Toiletry 19 or 15


----------



## CaribeanQueen

j19 said:


> World tour
> Toiletry 19 or 15



Toiletry 19

Pochette metis or pochette metis reverse monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CaribeanQueen said:


> Toiletry 19
> 
> Pochette metis or pochette metis reverse monogram


Pochette Metis
DE croisette or DE alma bb?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette Metis
> DE croisette or DE alma bb?


De Alma bb !
Alma bb Epi Electric or City  Steamer PM Noir ?


----------



## pjhm

momof3boyz said:


> De Alma bb !
> Alma bb Epi Electric or City  Steamer PM Noir ?


City Steamer
Mazarine MM or new Empreinte Speedy 30?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pjhm said:


> City Steamer
> Mazarine MM or new Empreinte Speedy 30?


Empreinte speedy
Twice or Felicie?


----------



## Louisgyal37

CaribeanQueen said:


> Toiletry 19
> 
> Pochette metis or pochette metis reverse monogram


Hard one but trying to sell pm for the reverse. Not sure if I'll regret it or not...
Montaigne mm platine or Sofia Coppola perforated speedy noir?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy
> Twice or Felicie?


Twice
Montaigne mm platine or Sofia Coppola perforated speedy noir?


----------



## j19

Louisgyal37 said:


> Twice
> Montaigne mm platine or Sofia Coppola perforated speedy noir?


Montaigne
Melie or Noe monogram


----------



## Kylie M

Noe Monogram 

Cosmetic case DE MM or sunglasses case


----------



## Rani

Kylie M said:


> Noe Monogram
> 
> Cosmetic case DE MM or sunglasses case


Sunglasses case
Alma BB epi noir or Montaigne bb empreinte noir?


----------



## j19

Montaigne
Alma BB vernis or epi


----------



## momof3boyz

j19 said:


> Montaigne
> Alma BB vernis or epi


Epi !
Pallas Noir or Retiro Noir ?


----------



## j19

Pallas

Alma BB or Noe BB


----------



## TaylorXavier

Alma BB

Montaigne BB or Cluny BB monogram?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cluny be mono

Alma b'n'b noir or Venus in noir? Tried on the alma b'n'b in the store and it was cute. I haven't seen the Venus in person yet....


----------



## Kylie M

Alma bob

Pochette Metis original or Black/red?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Original pm
DE croisette or mono cluny bb?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Original pm
> DE croisette or mono cluny bb?


de croisette
mabillon or mono noe bb?


----------



## atlgirl

luvspurses said:


> de croisette
> mabillon or mono noe bb?



Mono noe bb!

Estrela noir or Kimono noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Estrela noir
Empreinte Montaigne mm or empreinte Metis?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Estrela noir
> Empreinte Montaigne mm or empreinte Metis?


Montaigne ! Metis would be to slouchy in emp. for my liking  
Alma bb Epi Electric or Steamer PM Noir ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

momof3boyz said:


> Montaigne ! Metis would be to slouchy in emp. for my liking
> Alma bb Epi Electric or Steamer PM Noir ?


Alma bb epi electric
Speedy 30B World tour or mon mono speedy 30B?


----------



## Rani

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma bb epi electric
> Speedy 30B World tour or mon mono speedy 30B?



Mon mono Speedy 30B 
Totally mm de or Duomo hobo?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> Mon mono Speedy 30B
> Totally mm de or Duomo hobo?


Duomo hobo
Lock me 2 noir or Montaigne mm noir?


----------



## j19

Montaigne
Pochette nm DE or favorite pm monogram


----------



## Pebli

j19 said:


> Montaigne
> Pochette nm DE or favorite pm monogram


Favourite pm 

Pochette metis or favourite mm?


----------



## j19

Pebli said:


> Favourite pm
> 
> Pochette metis or favourite mm?


Pochette Metis

Kimono pm or Montaigne bb


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Duomo hobo
> Lock me 2 noir or Montaigne mm noir?





j19 said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Kimono pm or Montaigne bb


kimono pm

Venus noir or alma b'n'b noir?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> kimono pm
> 
> Venus noir or alma b'n'b noir?


Alma bnb noir

Alma pm epi noir or alma bnb noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Alma bnb noir
> 
> Alma pm epi noir or alma bnb noir


Alma b'n'b noir
Mono NF mm or Jungle NF MM?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma b'n'b noir
> Mono NF mm or Jungle NF MM?


Monogram

Petit Noe or large Noe


----------



## LVandChis

Petit Noe

Saint German BB or Twice?


----------



## l.ch.

LVandChis said:


> Petit Noe
> 
> Saint German BB or Twice?


St. Germain 
NF GM in Mono or Speedy 40 in Mono?


----------



## j19

l.ch. said:


> St. Germain
> NF GM in Mono or Speedy 40 in Mono?


Speedy

Noe bb or alma bb


----------



## Rani

j19 said:


> Speedy
> 
> Noe bb or alma bb



Alma bb
Pallas Clutch or Twice in empreinte noir?


----------



## j19

Rani said:


> Alma bb
> Pallas Clutch or Twice in empreinte noir?


Twice

Montaigne monogram or empreinte noir


----------



## marcott2

Delightful MM old model like new OR keep my monogram Metis hobo?


----------



## Louisgyal37

marcott2 said:


> Delightful MM old model like new OR keep my monogram Metis hobo?


Metis hobo ( more versatile, structured, organizational pockets, feet )
mono NF mm RB or mon mono NF mm?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Louisgyal37 said:


> Metis hobo ( more versatile, structured, organizational pockets, feet )
> mono NF mm RB or mon mono NF mm?



Mon mono NF

Keepall b 45 mono or keepall DE 50


----------



## momof3boyz

CaribeanQueen said:


> Mon mono NF
> 
> Keepall b 45 mono or keepall DE 50


Keepall b 45 ! Much easier to carry with the strap 
Cluny bb Epi Noir or Alma bb Epi Electric ?


----------



## marcott2

momof3boyz said:


> Keepall b 45 ! Much easier to carry with the strap
> Cluny bb Epi Noir or Alma bb Epi Electric ?


Alma BB Epi Electric
Like New Delightful MM OR my Artsy Mono MM?


----------



## LoVeTreasures

Artsy Mono MM because of organization and it wears better. 

Mono Sarah wallet or Retiro Sarah wallet?


----------



## dat1girl4u

Mono Sarah Wallet... don't like the color trimmings

Pochette Metis in classic monogram or Pochette Metis in reverse monogram


----------



## j19

Classic

Pochette Accessoires NM in DE or DA?


----------



## Rani

j19 said:


> Classic
> 
> Pochette Accessoires NM in DE or DA?


DE
I've owned mine for 8 years, mine is OM and I use it a lot.
Alma bb epi noir or Speedy 20 empreinte noir?


----------



## Kylie M

Speedy 25 Empreinte noir

Pallas Chain or Pochette Metis


----------



## j19

Pochette Metis

Favorite pm DE or felicie monogram?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono Felicie
Melie or mono Metis?


----------



## j19

Metis

Delightful pm or speedy 30 B?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy 
DE croisette or mono favorite mm?


----------



## dat1girl4u

Mono Favorite MM

Turenne MM or Siena MM


----------



## MJDaisy

dat1girl4u said:


> Mono Favorite MM
> 
> Turenne MM or Siena MM


this is funny because I actually went to the LV store once with the intention of getting the turenne or the siena and ending up walking out with a mews (which I'm so glad I did!).

Of the 2, definitely the turenne. still on my list. I don't love the siena for some reason.

Montaigne in monogram or Duomo DE ?


----------



## j19

MJDaisy said:


> this is funny because I actually went to the LV store once with the intention of getting the turenne or the siena and ending up walking out with a mews (which I'm so glad I did!).
> 
> Of the 2, definitely the turenne. still on my list. I don't love the siena for some reason.
> 
> Montaigne in monogram or Duomo DE ?


Montaigne 

Alma bb in epi or monogram?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Montaigne
> 
> Alma bb in epi or monogram?


Alma bb in mono

Twist chain or twist wallet?


----------



## Deleted member 512003

Tough one! 

Twist chain. Beautiful 

Classic Speedy 30 DE or Duomo crossbody?


----------



## dat1girl4u

MJDaisy said:


> this is funny because I actually went to the LV store once with the intention of getting the turenne or the siena and ending up walking out with a mews (which I'm so glad I did!).
> 
> Of the 2, definitely the turenne. still on my list. I don't love the siena for some reason.
> 
> Montaigne in monogram or Duomo DE ?


My sis in law was debating on the 2 and ended up getting the Turenne even though she wanted something in DE. I wish they had the Turenne in DE.. I that would be so nice!


----------



## dat1girl4u

LegalAddict said:


> Tough one!
> 
> Twist chain. Beautiful
> 
> Classic Speedy 30 DE or Duomo crossbody?


Classic speedy 30 DE of course because I have it and love it!

Key Pouch or 6 key ring holder?


----------



## Jadriano

Pochette metis MONO or the REVERSI?? helpp


----------



## dat1girl4u

Jadriano said:


> Pochette metis MONO or the REVERSI?? helpp


Depends.. do you already have bags in mono? If not, I would get the classic mono. If you already own bags in mono, I would get the reverse monogram. I have a Neverfull MM in monogram already so I got the reverse PM and I love it so much because it is so different and unique. You can't go wrong with either one though. The pochette metis is a lovely bag.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono pochette Metis
Mono cluny mm or mono cluny bb?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono pochette Metis
> Mono cluny mm or mono cluny bb?


MM ! 
Capucines Noir bb or Alma bb Epi Electric ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

momof3boyz said:


> MM !
> Capucines Noir bb or Alma bb Epi Electric ?


Capucines 
Bloomsbury pm or mono twinset/twice?


----------



## j19

Louisgyal37 said:


> Capucines
> Bloomsbury pm or mono twinset/twice?


Twice

Eva clutch or favorite pm


----------



## Rani

j19 said:


> Twice
> 
> Eva clutch or favorite pm


Eva Clutch

Montaigne bb emp noir or Speedy b 25 emp noir?


----------



## TaylorXavier

Montaigne bb emp noir 

Noe bb da or Alma bb de?


----------



## Louisgyal37

TaylorXavier said:


> Montaigne bb emp noir
> 
> Noe bb da or Alma bb de?


Alma bb de

Montaigne mm mono or speedy b 30 mon mono?


----------



## AlyceG

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma bb de
> 
> Montaigne mm mono or speedy b 30 mon mono?



Speedy B mon mono.

Emilie wallet or Clemence wallet?


----------



## momof3boyz

AlyceG said:


> Speedy B mon mono.
> 
> Emilie wallet or Clemence wallet?


Clemence wallet !


AlyceG said:


> Speedy B mon mono.
> 
> Emilie wallet or Clemence wallet?


Clemence !
Turenne MM or Montaigne Monogram MM ?


----------



## j19

momof3boyz said:


> Clemence wallet !
> 
> Clemence !
> Turenne MM or Montaigne Monogram MM ?


Montaigne

Toiletry 26 or cosmetic pouch GM


----------



## Kylie M

j19 said:


> Montaigne
> 
> Toiletry 26 or cosmetic pouch GM



Toiletry 26

PALLAS CHAIN or Pochette Metis


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Kylie M said:


> Toiletry 26
> 
> PALLAS CHAIN or Pochette Metis


I have both, it depends on how you want to use the bag...in my opinion the Pallas chain is a little more dressy...I use a longer adjustable strap on the pm.....I would pick the pochette Metis.....

Alma b'n'b in noir or DE croisette?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have both, it depends on how you want to use the bag...in my opinion the Pallas chain is a little more dressy...I use a longer adjustable strap on the pm.....I would pick the pochette Metis.....
> 
> Alma b'n'b in noir or DE croisette?


DE croisette

Montaigne bb noir or Spontini noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> DE croisette
> 
> Montaigne bb noir or Spontini noir?


Montaigne be noir

DE croisette or twist chain wallet?


----------



## j19

Twist

DE Croisette or DE speedy B 25?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

De speedy b

Mono NF mm or mono alma pm?


----------



## marcott2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> De speedy b
> 
> Mono NF mm or mono alma pm?


Mono NF mm. Artsy mono or delightful mm OM? (Deciding this week)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

marcott2 said:


> Mono NF mm. Artsy mono or delightful mm OM? (Deciding this week)


I had both and sold both.....miss the artsy much more so
Mono artsy
Alma b'n'b noir or mono melie?


----------



## j19

Alma

Speedy b 25 DE  or alma BB DE


----------



## its.Katania

speedy 25 DE, i can not stand the alma 

Pochette Metis or Croisette?


----------



## inard1

This is a though one, anyway Pochette Metis since it is roomier


Chain It Bag Mono or Chain it Bag brown calfskin?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chain it bag mono

mono NF mm or melie?


----------



## j19

Melie

Totally pm de or neverfull pm de


----------



## inard1

j19 said:


> Melie
> 
> Totally pm de or neverfull pm de


Totally

Lock me II BB noir  or Neo Vivienne noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

inard1 said:


> Totally
> 
> Lock me II BB noir  or Neo Vivienne noir?


Lock me bb 

DE croisette or DE alma bb?


----------



## LV_mommy

DE alma bb 

Old model pochette metis or new model pochette metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I have the om PM and love it....
Alma b'n'b in raisin or noir?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have the om PM and love it....
> Alma b'n'b in raisin or noir?


Noir

Alma BB DE or Alma BB Epi noir


----------



## Kylie M

Alma BB epi

Favorite PM or Favorite MM 
(I have a small to medium frame)


----------



## drspock7

marcott2 said:


> Alma BB Epi Electric
> Like New Delightful MM OR my Artsy Mono MM?



Mono Artsy


Noir Flandrin or Mono Cluny MM


----------



## Kylie M

drspock7 said:


> Mono Artsy
> 
> 
> Noir Flandrin or Mono Cluny MM



Mono Cluny MM

Favorite PM or Favorite MM 
(I have a small to medium frame)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Kylie M said:


> Mono Cluny MM
> 
> Favorite PM or Favorite MM
> (I have a small to medium frame)


Favorite mm

Melie or alma b'n'b in noir?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Favorite mm
> 
> Melie or alma b'n'b in noir?


Alma bnb

Alma pm or alma bb


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Alma bnb
> 
> Alma pm or alma bb


Alma pm only because it can fit more but I love both!

Blue denim epi speedy or noir epi speedy (new models)?


----------



## snibor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma pm only because it can fit more but I love both!
> 
> Blue denim epi speedy or noir epi speedy (new models)?



Blue denim. I have enough all black bags. 

Alma bb in epi or favorite mm?


----------



## j19

snibor said:


> Blue denim. I have enough all black bags.
> 
> Alma bb in epi or favorite mm?


Alma bb

Eva clutch monogram or favorite pm monogram


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Artsy Mono MM
Neverfull in Damier Azur, Favorite in Azur or Speedy 30 in Damier Azur?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Kylie M said:


> Speedy 25 Empreinte noir
> 
> Pallas Chain or Pochette Metis


Pochette Metis

Capucines PM or Pont Neuf MM?


----------



## Evelyn_Zhu

CaribeanQueen said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Capucines PM or Pont Neuf MM?


Capucines PM

Capucines PM or Alma BB


----------



## j19

Capucines

Eva clutch monogram or favorite pm monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Favorite pm

Victoire in noir or DE croisette?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Favorite pm
> 
> Victoire in noir or DE croisette?


Croisette
Speedy b25 azur or DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Croisette
> Speedy b25 azur or DE


Speedy b DE
Mono artsy or Gaia?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy b DE
> Mono artsy or Gaia?


Artsy

Neverfull or totally


----------



## Louisgyal37

j19 said:


> Artsy
> 
> Neverfull or totally


Neverfull
Curieuse compact wallet or zippy compact old model?


----------



## cherrybelly

Louisgyal37 said:


> Neverfull
> Curieuse compact wallet or zippy compact old model?



Curieuse compact wallet.

Mini pochette accessoires or toiletry 15?


----------



## Nivahra

cherrybelly said:


> Curieuse compact wallet.
> 
> Mini pochette accessoires or toiletry 15?



Mini pochette

Babylone Chain  BB Magnolina or Babylone Magnolia


----------



## j19

Babylone chain bb

Pochette Accessoires Nm in DE or DA


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Babylone magnolia

Florine or mono artsy?


----------



## Nivahra

j19 said:


> Babylone chain bb
> 
> Pochette Accessoires Nm in DE or DA





LVlvoe_bug said:


> Babylone magnolia
> 
> Florine or mono artsy?



Pochette Acc DE (worryfree)

Mono Artsy (Classic)


Babylone Chain BB Magnolia or Capucines BB Black ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nivahra said:


> Pochette Acc DE (worryfree)
> 
> Mono Artsy (Classic)
> 
> 
> Babylone Chain BB Magnolia or Capucines BB Black ?


Capucines bb black
Mono Eva or mono Felicie?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Capucines bb black
> Mono Eva or mono Felicie?


Eva ( heard it will be discontinued too)
Mono neverfull mm RB or Montaigne mono mm?


----------



## j19

Montaigne

Neverfull DA or DE


----------



## Louisgyal37

j19 said:


> Montaigne
> 
> Neverfull DA or DE


Neverfull DE
Montaigne mm mono or empreinte?


----------



## LV_4ever

Empreinte

Tuileries besace or Kimono?


----------



## j19

LV_4ever said:


> Empreinte
> 
> Tuileries besace or Kimono?


Tuileries

Alma bb epi or alma pm de


----------



## Louisgyal37

j19 said:


> Tuileries
> 
> Alma bb epi or alma pm de


Alma bb Epi
Mews or speedy 30 B DE for travel?


----------



## j19

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma bb Epi
> Mews or speedy 30 B DE for travel?


Speedy b 30 de

Speedy 25 b monogram or azur


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy b mono

Twist wallet or twist chain wallet bag?


----------



## cry4moons

Capucines PM, love love love


----------



## marcott2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy b mono
> 
> Twist wallet or twist chain wallet bag?


twist chain wallet bag

zippy wallet NM with rose ballerina or zippy compact wallet OM damier ebene?


----------



## Louisgyal37

marcott2 said:


> twist chain wallet bag
> 
> zippy wallet NM with rose ballerina or zippy compact wallet OM damier ebene?


Zippy compact wallet om de (just found one last week) 
Pont neuf compact wallet or Victorine wallet?


----------



## j19

Louisgyal37 said:


> Zippy compact wallet om de (just found one last week)
> Pont neuf compact wallet or Victorine wallet?


Pont neuf

Neverfull mm DE or monogram


----------



## litchi

j19 said:


> Pont neuf
> 
> Neverfull mm DE or monogram


Neverfull MM Monogram 

Epi noir Speedy B 25 or Mon Monogram Speedy B 25?


----------



## j19

litchi said:


> Neverfull MM Monogram
> 
> Epi noir Speedy B 25 or Mon Monogram Speedy B 25?


Epi

Felicie monogram or de


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

j19 said:


> Epi
> 
> Felicie monogram or de


mono
Epi Noir Speedy 25 or Emp Noir Speedy 25?


----------



## j19

tua said:


> mono
> Epi Noir Speedy 25 or Emp Noir Speedy 25?


Epi

Pochette Accessoires da or noir epi


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Zippy compact wallet om de (just found one last week)
> Pont neuf compact wallet or Victorine wallet?


Victorine wallet

DE croisette or DE favorite mm?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Victorine wallet
> 
> DE croisette or DE favorite mm?


De Croisette
Alma bb epi noir or Cluny bb epi noir?


----------



## MargaeryTyrell

Rani said:


> De Croisette
> Alma bb epi noir or Cluny bb epi noir?


Alma bb epi noir
Kimono cherry or speedy B 25 Empreinte marine rouge?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MargaeryTyrell said:


> Alma bb epi noir
> Kimono cherry or speedy B 25 Empreinte marine rouge?


I have the kimono in cherry so I have to pick that!
Mono speedy b or mono classic speedy?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have the kimono in cherry so I have to pick that!
> Mono speedy b or mono classic speedy?


Speedy b 

Neverfull de with red or pink interior


----------



## Pebli

j19 said:


> Speedy b
> 
> Neverfull de with red or pink interior


Pink interior. 

Croisette DE or pochette metis


----------



## snibor

Pebli said:


> Pink interior.
> 
> Croisette DE or pochette metis



Croisette. Can be dressed up or down and too many pm around 

Twice in de or favorite de?


----------



## momof3boyz

snibor said:


> Croisette. Can be dressed up or down and too many pm around
> 
> Twice in de or favorite de?


Favorite in DE !
Pallas clutch in pink or Azur Favorite any size ?


----------



## j19

momof3boyz said:


> Favorite in DE !
> Pallas clutch in pink or Azur Favorite any size ?


Pallas clutch

Montaigne empreinte or Monogram


----------



## k5ml3k

Montaigne empreinte 

Empreinte Rose Ballerine key pouch or Clemence wallet?


----------



## momof3boyz

k5ml3k said:


> Montaigne empreinte
> 
> Empreinte Rose Ballerine key pouch or Clemence wallet?


Clemence wallet .
Epi Alma bb hot pink or Cluny bb hot pink ?


----------



## j19

momof3boyz said:


> Clemence wallet .
> Epi Alma bb hot pink or Cluny bb hot pink ?


Alma

Felicie de or pochette accessoires nm de


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Alma
> 
> Felicie de or pochette accessoires nm de


Pochette accessories mm DE
Twist chain wallet or DE croisette?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette accessories mm DE
> Twist chain wallet or DE croisette?


Twist

Felicie DA or Eva clutch monogram


----------



## Louisgyal37

j19 said:


> Twist
> 
> Felicie DA or Eva clutch monogram


Eva mono
Mews or Trevi?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Eva mono
> Mews or Trevi?


Mews
Victoire or Pallas chain?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mews
> Victoire or Pallas chain?


Pallas chain

Palm Springs mini backpack in monogram or reverse monogram


----------



## momof3boyz

j19 said:


> Pallas chain
> 
> Palm Springs mini backpack in monogram or reverse monogram


Monogram !
Cluny bb in RB or Alma bb in RB ?


----------



## ivy1026

momof3boyz said:


> Monogram !
> Cluny bb in RB or Alma bb in RB ?



Alma bb!

Mono favorite mm or felicie?


----------



## k5ml3k

ivy1026 said:


> Alma bb!
> 
> Mono favorite mm or felicie?



Mono favorite MM

Monogram Palm Springs backpack mini or PM?


----------



## j19

k5ml3k said:


> Mono favorite MM
> 
> Monogram Palm Springs backpack mini or PM?


 Backpack

Motaigne monogram or pochette Metis


----------



## kristine Basco

j19 said:


> Backpack
> 
> Motaigne monogram or pochette Metis



Montaigne!

Jeanne wallet or clemence wallet?


----------



## j19

kristine Basco said:


> Montaigne!
> 
> Jeanne wallet or clemence wallet?


Jeanne

Mini pochette DE or DA?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Jeanne
> 
> Mini pochette DE or DA?


Mini pochette DE
Victoire in noir or Raisin?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mini pochette DE
> Victoire in noir or Raisin?


Noir !
Pallas clutch in pink  or Monogram Pochette Accessoires ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Noir !
> Pallas clutch in pink  or Monogram Pochette Accessoires ?


Pallas clutch
Noir Florine or noir Flandrin?


----------



## j19

flandrin

Pallas bb or Pallas clutch


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> flandrin
> 
> Pallas bb or Pallas clutch


Pallas bb 
Nano speedy or nano epi alma?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas bb
> Nano speedy or nano epi alma?


Nano speedy

Alma pm de or speedy 35 B De


----------



## Louisgyal37

j19 said:


> Nano speedy
> 
> Alma pm de or speedy 35 B De


Alma pm de
Siena mm or mews?


----------



## j19

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma pm de
> Siena mm or mews?


Siena

Capucines or steamer


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Siena
> 
> Capucines or steamer


I had a capucines  and sold it so I will pick the steamer....,I think both bags are gorgeous and sort of regret selling my capucines...
Steamer or Montaigne mm empreinte?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I had a capucines  and sold it so I will pick the steamer....,I think both bags are gorgeous and sort of regret selling my capucines...
> Steamer or Montaigne mm empreinte?


Steamer

Alma pm epi or epi speedy b (the new one)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Steamer
> 
> Alma pm epi or epi speedy b (the new one)


NM Epi speedy in noir!!!!
Twist wallet or DE croisette? Trying to figure out if I should get the croisette...all the twist wallets are sold out in the website!


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> NM Epi speedy in noir!!!!
> Twist wallet or DE croisette? Trying to figure out if I should get the croisette...all the twist wallets are sold out in the website!


DE Croisette!!
Pallas BB in RB or speedy B 25 DA?


----------



## Kylie M

Speedy B 25 Azur

Pochette Metis OR Mini Backpack


----------



## snibor

Kylie M said:


> Speedy B 25 Azur
> 
> Pochette Metis OR Mini Backpack



Pm!

Alma bb epi or favorite mm mono?


----------



## momof3boyz

snibor said:


> Pm!
> 
> Alma bb epi or favorite mm mono?


Alma bb Epi !
Alma bb in Epi fuchsia or Cluny bb in hot pink ?


----------



## j19

momof3boyz said:


> Alma bb Epi !
> Alma bb in Epi fuchsia or Cluny bb in hot pink ?


Alma bb

Mini pochette or toiletry 15


----------



## MargaeryTyrell

Mini pochette!!
Retiro or alma b'n'b ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

MargaeryTyrell said:


> Mini pochette!!
> Retiro or alma b'n'b ?


Retiro
Pallas bb RB or mazarine pm noir?


----------



## j19

Louisgyal37 said:


> Retiro
> Pallas bb RB or mazarine pm noir?


Pallas

Neo vivienne noir or alma bb epi noir


----------



## trini707

j19 said:


> Pallas
> 
> Neo vivienne noir or alma bb epi noir


Alma BB!

Palm Springs Mini infrarouge or Pochette Mini infrarouge?


----------



## j19

trini707 said:


> Alma BB!
> 
> Palm Springs Mini infrarouge or Pochette Mini infrarouge?


Palm Springs

Pochette Metis in classic monogram or reverse


----------



## snibor

j19 said:


> Palm Springs
> 
> Pochette Metis in classic monogram or reverse



Classic!  

Mono Felicie or mono favorite mm


----------



## j19

snibor said:


> Classic!
> 
> Mono Felicie or mono favorite mm


Felicie

Pochette accessoires nm de or Felicie de


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Montaigne empreinte
> 
> Empreinte Rose Ballerine key pouch or Clemence wallet?


 Empreinte RB key pouch
DE Croisette or mono favorite mm?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte RB key pouch
> DE Croisette or mono favorite mm?


Croisette

Alma bb epi or speedy b epi new model


----------



## Miss Krys

j19 said:


> Croisette
> 
> Alma bb epi or speedy b epi new model


Speedy B

Cles (your choice of material and colour) or Key Holder (again your choice and whether you want 4 or 6)


----------



## j19

Miss Krys said:


> Speedy B
> 
> Cles (your choice of material and colour) or Key Holder (again your choice and whether you want 4 or 6)


Empreinte cles in marine rouge

Cosmetic pouch monogram or Damier azur


----------



## k5ml3k

j19 said:


> Empreinte cles in marine rouge
> 
> Cosmetic pouch monogram or Damier azur



Monogram.

Capucines BB or Chanel M/L (sorry I know this is an LV thread but hoping this is ok)


----------



## Quinni

k5ml3k said:


> Monogram.
> 
> Capucines BB or Chanel M/L (sorry I know this is an LV thread but hoping this is ok)



Tough one! Would choose the Capucines BB in galet or black.

Croisette or Alma BB?


----------



## j19

Quinni said:


> Tough one! Would choose the Capucines BB in galet or black.
> 
> Croisette or Alma BB?


Alma bb

Cosmetic pouch pm or toiletry 15


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Alma bb
> 
> Cosmetic pouch pm or toiletry 15


I have both and use my cosmetic pouch more
Chain It bag or Victoire in noir?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have both and use my cosmetic pouch more
> Chain It bag or Victoire in noir?


Chain it bag

Speedy de 25 or 30 for travel


----------



## snibor

j19 said:


> Chain it bag
> 
> Speedy de 25 or 30 for travel



30 for travel

Cluny bb or Pallas bb?


----------



## j19

snibor said:


> 30 for travel
> 
> Cluny bb or Pallas bb?


Pallas bb

Alma bb or pm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Pallas bb
> 
> Alma bb or pm


Alma pm

Victoire in noir or Chain It bag? Trying to decide on which to get!


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma pm
> 
> Victoire in noir or Chain It bag? Trying to decide on which to get!


Victoire noir
Porte zippe or Victorine in RB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Victoire noir
> Porte zippe or Victorine in RB?


Victorine in RB!!
Venus in noir or alma b'n'b in noir?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Victorine in RB!!
> Venus in noir or alma b'n'b in noir?


Venus noir
Rosalie RB or Porte zippe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Venus noir
> Rosalie RB or Porte zippe?


Just bought the Rosalie in RB !!!
Nano speedy or mono Felicie?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Just bought the Rosalie in RB !!!
> Nano speedy or mono Felicie?


Felicie

Felicie de or monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Felicie
> 
> Felicie de or monogram


Monogram Felicie.....
Mono noe bb or DE alma bb?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Monogram Felicie.....
> Mono noe bb or DE alma bb?


Alma bb de
Pallas bb RB or Alma bb anthracite nacre?


----------



## j19

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma bb de
> Pallas bb RB or Alma bb anthracite nacre?


Pallas bb

Alma bb epi noir or epi rose ballerine


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

j19 said:


> Pallas bb
> 
> Alma bb epi noir or epi rose ballerine



Epi rose ballerine 

Mono or damier Neverfull?


----------



## j19

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Epi rose ballerine
> 
> Mono or damier Neverfull?


Monogram

Neverfull GM or mm


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

j19 said:


> Monogram
> 
> Neverfull GM or mm



GM for sure!

Epi or Empreiente Sarah wallet?


----------



## j19

Babydoll Chanel said:


> GM for sure!
> 
> Epi or Empreiente Sarah wallet?


Empreinte

Empreinte key pouch or empreinte business holder


----------



## j_cherie

j19 said:


> Empreinte
> 
> Empreinte key pouch or empreinte business holder



Empreiente Key Pouch

Cluny MM or Cluny BB?


----------



## j19

j_cherie said:


> Empreiente Key Pouch
> 
> Cluny MM or Cluny BB?


Cluny BB

Pochette Metis classic or reverse monogram


----------



## LMB63

Mabillon or Bloomsbury?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Cluny BB
> 
> Pochette Metis classic or reverse monogram


Reverse monogram
Victoire noir or Venus noir?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Reverse monogram
> Victoire noir or Venus noir?


Victoire

Speedy nano or Felicie monogram


----------



## LvoemyLV

j19 said:


> Victoire
> 
> Speedy nano or Felicie monogram


Felicie (fits things better )

Empreinte Pochette metis or epi speedy b - both noir? I currently have both being held when they come in and can't decide!


----------



## j19

LvoemyLV said:


> Felicie (fits things better )
> 
> Empreinte Pochette metis or epi speedy b - both noir? I currently have both being held when they come in and can't decide!


Pochette Metis

Victorine wallet in Damier  Ebene or monogram with rose ballerine


----------



## Wallet Addict

j19 said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Victorine wallet in Damier  Ebene or monogram with rose ballerine


Victorine wallet in damier ebene.
Brittany or normandy?


----------



## j19

Wallet Addict said:


> Victorine wallet in damier ebene.
> Brittany or normandy?


Brittany 

Speedy 25 b de or epi new Model


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Brittany
> 
> Speedy 25 b de or epi new Model


Epi speedy
Victorine world tour or victorine birds/owl?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi speedy
> Victorine world tour or victorine birds/owl?


Bird

Zippy wallet empreinte noir or de


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Bird
> 
> Zippy wallet empreinte noir or de


Zippy in de
Vernis alma bb or de alma bb?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Zippy in de
> Vernis alma bb or de alma bb?


DE alma bb

Noe BB monogram or alma bb monogram


----------



## AAxxx

j19 said:


> DE alma bb
> 
> Noe BB monogram or alma bb monogram



Noe

Twist PM noir or Babylon chain bb


----------



## j19

AAxxx said:


> Noe
> 
> Twist PM noir or Babylon chain bb


Twist

Noe or neverfull


----------



## Louisgyal37

j19 said:


> Twist
> 
> Noe or neverfull


Neverfull 
Montaigne studs or empreinte Melie?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> Neverfull
> Montaigne studs or empreinte Melie?


Montaigne studs .
Pallas chain in Dune or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


----------



## j19

momof3boyz said:


> Montaigne studs .
> Pallas chain in Dune or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


Pallas chain

Pallas clutch in noir or pink


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Pallas chain
> 
> Pallas clutch in noir or pink


Pink seems more casual and noir seems more dressy ... Pink seems more fun!
Normandy in noir or Venus in. Noir?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pink seems more casual and noir seems more dressy ... Pink seems more fun!
> Normandy in noir or Venus in. Noir?


Normandy

Pallas bb or Pallas clutch


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Normandy
> 
> Pallas bb or Pallas clutch


Pallas bb
Steamer pm or twist mm?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas bb
> Steamer pm or twist mm?


Twist

Cluny monogram  or epi


----------



## momof3boyz

j19 said:


> Twist
> 
> Cluny monogram  or epi


Epi ! I do not care for the thick strap on the monogram one .
Pallas Shopper in dune or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


----------



## Kylie M

Pallas Shopper 


Palm Spring Mini Backpack or PMetis


----------



## j19

Pochette Metis

Felicie monogram or pochette accessoires de


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Felicie monogram or pochette accessoires de


Felicie monogram 
DE croisette or mono favorite mm?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Felicie monogram
> DE croisette or mono favorite mm?


Croisette

Speedy b 30 or classic speedy 30


----------



## Kylie M

j19 said:


> Croisette
> 
> Speedy b 30 or classic speedy 30



Classic Speedy 30

Speedy B 25 or Personalized Classic Speedy 25


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Kylie M said:


> Classic Speedy 30
> 
> Speedy B 25 or Personalized Classic Speedy 25


Speedy B 25

Neverfull Mono MM or Pochette Metis Mono


----------



## j19

CaribeanQueen said:


> Speedy B 25
> 
> Neverfull Mono MM or Pochette Metis Mono


Pochette metis

Felicie monogram or alma bb de


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Pochette metis
> 
> Felicie monogram or alma bb de


De alma b'n'b

DE croisette or DE NM pochette?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> De alma b'n'b
> 
> DE croisette or DE NM pochette?


Pochette

Speedy b monogram 25 or 30


----------



## Kylie M

j19 said:


> Pochette
> 
> Speedy b monogram 25 or 30



Speedy 25

Pochette Metis Infrarouge or Cluny BB Monogram


----------



## j19

Kylie M said:


> Speedy 25
> 
> Pochette Metis Infrarouge or Cluny BB Monogram


Pochette Metis

Alma bb noir epi or de


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Alma bb noir epi or de


Alma bb noir
Venus noir or noir alma b'n'b?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb noir
> Venus noir or noir alma b'n'b?


Alma bnb

Artsy monogram or DA


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Alma bnb
> 
> Artsy monogram or DA


Mono artsy
Mono Noir phenix mm or Florine noir?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono artsy
> Mono Noir phenix mm or Florine noir?


Florine

Artsy or melie


----------



## LVandChis

j19 said:


> Florine
> 
> Artsy or melie



Melie

Lockit PM or City Steamer PM


----------



## j19

LVandChis said:


> Melie
> 
> Lockit PM or City Steamer PM


Steamer

Speedy 30 or neverfull mm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Steamer
> 
> Speedy 30 or neverfull mm


Speedy
Vernis alma bb with flowers or DE alma bb?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy
> Vernis alma bb with flowers or DE alma bb?


Vernis with flowers

Epi alma pm or epi speedy new model


----------



## UpUpnAway

Eva or Felicie?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Felicie

Azur NF mm or mono Artsy?


----------



## UpUpnAway

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Felicie
> 
> Azur NF mm or mono Artsy?


Artsy


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Felicie
> 
> Azur NF mm or mono Artsy?


Mono artsy
zcw de old model or zcp magnetique?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono artsy
> zcw de old model or zcp magnetique?


zcw de 
Twist wallet or louise wallet?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> zcw de
> Twist wallet or louise wallet?


Louise wallet
Speedy 30 b de or monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Louise wallet
> Speedy 30 b de or monogram


Mono 
Odeon pm or Bloomsbury?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono
> Odeon pm or Bloomsbury?


Odeon

Alma bb de or Croisette de


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Odeon
> 
> Alma bb de or Croisette de


Both!! This is a hard choice but I think I'd pick the croisette.....
Mono Eva or azur Eva?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both!! This is a hard choice but I think I'd pick the croisette.....
> Mono Eva or azur Eva?


Monogram

Caissa wallet rose ballerine or monogram emilie wallet rose ballerine


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Monogram
> 
> Caissa wallet rose ballerine or monogram emilie wallet rose ballerine


Caissa 

Steamer or capucines?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Caissa
> 
> Steamer or capucines?


Steamer

Capucines or twist


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Steamer
> 
> Capucines or twist


Twist!
Pallas chain or victoire?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Twist!
> Pallas chain or victoire?


Pallas chain

Lockit or alma pm epi


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Pallas chain
> 
> Lockit or alma pm epi


Epi Alma pm
Watercolor speedy or roses speedy?


----------



## Swathi

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Watercolor speedy or roses speedy?



Roses speedy.

Alma BB epi fushia or Alma BB epi denim


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Swathi said:


> Roses speedy.
> 
> Alma BB epi fushia or Alma BB epi denim


Alma bb fuchsia
Mono NF or mono classic speedy?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb fuchsia
> Mono NF or mono classic speedy?


Speedy

Neverfull pm or alma bb


----------



## marcott2

Louisgyal37 said:


> Zippy compact wallet om de (just found one last week)
> Pont neuf compact wallet or Victorine wallet?


Zippy compact ebene OM! My dream wallet! 
Mono Deauville 2004 like new or Tivoli GM 2015 like new?


----------



## marcott2

j19 said:


> Speedy
> 
> Neverfull pm or alma bb


Yikes! I didn't go to end of thread! sorry! Alma bb! 
Mono Deauville 2004 like new or Tivoli GM 2015 like new?


----------



## j19

marcott2 said:


> Yikes! I didn't go to end of thread! sorry! Alma bb!
> Mono Deauville 2004 like new or Tivoli GM 2015 like new?


Deauville

Alma bb de or Felicie monogram


----------



## Louisgyal37

j19 said:


> Deauville
> 
> Alma bb de or Felicie monogram


Alma bb de
Porte-carte zippe or Rosalie RB?


----------



## Nivahra

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma bb de
> Porte-carte zippe or Rosalie RB?



Rosalie RB

Rosalie RB or small Zippy Vernis RB?


----------



## j19

Nivahra said:


> Rosalie RB
> 
> Rosalie RB or small Zippy Vernis RB?


Rosalie

Victorine or Rosalie


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Rosalie
> 
> Victorine or Rosalie


Victorine
Venus or mono Montaigne?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Victorine
> Venus or mono Montaigne?


Montaigne

Monogram one handle or Montaigne


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Montaigne
> 
> Monogram one handle or Montaigne


Mono one handle!

Lockme cabas or lockme pm?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono one handle!
> 
> Lockme cabas or lockme pm?


Lockme Cabas

Sac plat or neverfull mm


----------



## crazycatlady76

Neverfull mm

(Prevloved) Tivoli or Trevi?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

crazycatlady76 said:


> Neverfull mm
> 
> (Prevloved) Tivoli or Trevi?


Tivoli gm!
Turenne mm or Palermo pm?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Tivoli gm!
> Turenne mm or Palermo pm?


Turenne

Sac plat or Noe bb


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Turenne
> 
> Sac plat or Noe bb


Sac plat
Vernis brea or epi brea?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sac plat
> Vernis brea or epi brea?


Epi

Monogram Speedy 25 b or petit Noe


----------



## Louisgyal37

j19 said:


> Epi
> 
> Monogram Speedy 25 b or petit Noe


SpeedyB 25
 speedy amazon blue or mon mono speedy B 25?


----------



## j19

Louisgyal37 said:


> SpeedyB 25
> speedy amazon blue or mon mono speedy B 25?


Speedy amazon blue

Alma bb de or petit noe


----------



## marcott2

j19 said:


> Epi
> 
> Monogram Speedy 25 b or petit Noe


Mono speedy 25

Tivoli GM or Mono Arsty Mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

marcott2 said:


> Mono speedy 25
> 
> Tivoli GM or Mono Arsty Mm?


Artsy
cosmetic pouch WT or toiletry pouch WT?


----------



## j19

Louisgyal37 said:


> Artsy
> cosmetic pouch WT or toiletry pouch WT?


Toiletry

Alma bb de or speedy b 25 monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Toiletry
> 
> Alma bb de or speedy b 25 monogram


Mono speedy b
How about the Caissa clutch or the DE croisette? I like details on both but leaning toward getting the croisette?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono speedy b
> How about the Caissa clutch or the DE croisette? I like details on both but leaning toward getting the croisette?


Croisette

Petit Noe or delightful monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Croisette
> 
> Petit Noe or delightful monogram


Mono delightful
Reverse mono mini backpack or classic mono mini backpack?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono delightful
> Reverse mono mini backpack or classic mono mini backpack?


Classic

Noe bb monogram or alma bb de


----------



## Nivahra

j19 said:


> Classic
> 
> Noe bb monogram or alma bb de



Alma BB DE

Victorine Monogram Rose Ballerine or EPI Fuchsia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nivahra said:


> Alma BB DE
> 
> Victorine Monogram Rose Ballerine or EPI Fuchsia?


Mono victorine in RB
Nice bb or Pallas beauty case?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono victorine in RB
> Nice bb or Pallas beauty case?


Nice bb

Pallas clutch or Eva monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Nice bb
> 
> Pallas clutch or Eva monogram


Pallas clutch
Twist bag or twist wallet?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas clutch
> Twist bag or twist wallet?


Twist bag
Alma bb or Felicie


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Twist bag
> Alma bb or Felicie


Alma bb!
Mono artsy or Pallas shopper?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb!
> Mono artsy or Pallas shopper?


Artsy

Pochette Accessoires DA or monogram Felicie


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Artsy
> 
> Pochette Accessoires DA or monogram Felicie


Mono Felicie
De croisette or Pallas clutch?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Felicie
> De croisette or Pallas clutch?


Pallas clutch

Siena PM or petit Noe monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Pallas clutch
> 
> Siena PM or petit Noe monogram


Kimono pm or Venus?


----------



## MBUIOGVA

azur
neverfull gm azur or mm?


----------



## j19

bbagsgeneve2002 said:


> azur
> neverfull gm azur or mm?


MM

Siena pm de or petit Noe


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> MM
> 
> Siena pm de or petit Noe


Siena pm
Pallas clutch in pink or DE croisette?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Siena pm
> Pallas clutch in pink or DE croisette?


Pallas

Alma bb de or Siena pm de


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Pallas
> 
> Alma bb de or Siena pm de


Alma bb DE

New noe or phenix mm?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb DE
> 
> New noe or phenix mm?


New Noe

Delightful pm de or petit noe


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> New Noe
> 
> Delightful pm de or petit noe


Delightful pm DE
Normandy or Hyde Park?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Delightful pm DE
> Normandy or Hyde Park?


Hyde park

Normandy or alma bb epi


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Hyde park
> 
> Normandy or alma bb epi


Normandy
DE alma bb or Bloomsbury?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Normandy
> DE alma bb or Bloomsbury?


Alma bb

Neverfull pm or speedy 25


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Alma bb
> 
> Neverfull pm or speedy 25


Speedy
Iena mm or mono totally mm?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy
> Iena mm or mono totally mm?


Totally

Capucines or lockit


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Totally
> 
> Capucines or lockit


Capucines
Twist or capucines?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Capucines
> Twist or capucines?


Twist

Noe bb or petit Noe


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Twist
> 
> Noe bb or petit Noe


Petit noe
Mon mono NF or mon mono agenda?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Petit noe
> Mon mono NF or mon mono agenda?


NF

Mini pochette de or pochette accessoires nm de


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> NF
> 
> Mini pochette de or pochette accessoires nm de


DE mm pochette accessories
Croisette in DE or azur?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE mm pochette accessories
> Croisette in DE or azur?


Azur

Neverfull de or totally de


----------



## an.clark

j19 said:


> Azur
> 
> Neverfull de or totally de


NF de

Alma PM mono or Palm Springs mini


----------



## TaylorXavier

Palm Springs mini 

Delightful MM or the new Noe?


----------



## Nivahra

TaylorXavier said:


> Palm Springs mini
> 
> Delightful MM or the new Noe?



Hard decision..... Delightful MM

Pochette Accessoires NM EPI Magnolia or Pallas clutch in the Monogram Fizzy?


----------



## snibor

Nivahra said:


> Hard decision..... Delightful MM
> 
> Pochette Accessoires NM EPI Magnolia or Pallas clutch in the Monogram Fizzy?



Pallas clutch! 

Cluny bb or neonoe in pink


----------



## AAxxx

snibor said:


> Pallas clutch!
> 
> Cluny bb or neonoe in pink



Cluny bb

Speedy 25b empreinte mastic or Pochette metis empreinte marine rouge?


----------



## j19

AAxxx said:


> Cluny bb
> 
> Speedy 25b empreinte mastic or Pochette metis empreinte marine rouge?


Pochette Metis

Palm Springs mini classic or nano speedy


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Palm Springs mini classic or nano speedy


PS mini
New noir epi speedy or alma b'n'b ?


----------



## hutch0827

LVlvoe_bug said:


> PS mini
> New noir epi speedy or alma b'n'b ?



Hands down epi speedy

Speedy B 25 in mono or DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hutch0827 said:


> Hands down epi speedy
> 
> Speedy B 25 in mono or DE


Mono!

Classic speedy mono or azur?


----------



## j19

Monogram

Alma pm monogram or de


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Monogram
> 
> Alma pm monogram or de


Mono!
nice bb or Pallas beauty case?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono!
> nice bb or Pallas beauty case?


Nice bb

Pallas clutch in  black or pink


----------



## kristine Basco

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy
> Iena mm or mono totally mm?



Totally

Clemence wallet or Jeanne wallet


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kristine Basco said:


> Totally
> 
> Clemence wallet or Jeanne wallet


Jeanne wallet

Palm Springs mini backpack in reverse mono or world tour PS mini?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Jeanne wallet
> 
> Palm Springs mini backpack in reverse mono or world tour PS mini?


World tour

Speedy nano world tour or Felicie DE


----------



## frenchyo8

j19 said:


> World tour
> 
> Speedy nano world tour or Felicie DE



Felicie DE

Sofia Coppola PM or Capucines PM?


----------



## j19

frenchyo8 said:


> Felicie DE
> 
> Sofia Coppola PM or Capucines PM?


Capucines

Speedy b or classic speedy


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Capucines
> 
> Speedy b or classic speedy


Speedy b
Twist wallet or twist wallet on a chain?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy b
> Twist wallet or twist wallet on a chain?


Twist wallet on a chain

Neverfull mm or GM


----------



## Luvnlife

LMB63 said:


> Mabillon or Bloomsbury?


 Wondering if you got the mabillon or Bloomsbury. I'm also looking at these two bags and trying to decide. 

Thanks


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Neverfull GM

Girolata or Tuilleries Hobo?  



j19 said:


> Twist wallet on a chain
> 
> Neverfull mm or GM


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bbagsgeneve2002 said:


> Neverfull GM
> 
> Girolata or Tuilleries Hobo?


Tuilleries Hobo

Empreinte Felicie or Empreinte Pochette Saint Germain?


----------



## j19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Tuilleries Hobo
> 
> Empreinte Felicie or Empreinte Pochette Saint Germain?


Felicie

Pochette voyage monogram Eclipse or Felicie DE


----------



## inard1

j19 said:


> Felicie
> 
> Pochette voyage monogram Eclipse or Felicie DE



Felicie de

Neo Vivienne in khaki or Chain it noir matelassè?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

inard1 said:


> Felicie de
> 
> Neo Vivienne in khaki or Chain it noir matelassè?


Chain it...I have it in the mono/noir and it is such a unique bag!
Mono Alma bb or DE Alma bb?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Chain it...I have it in the mono/noir and it is such a unique bag!
> Mono Alma bb or DE Alma bb?


DE

Felicie vernis or epi


----------



## Nivahra

j19 said:


> DE
> 
> Felicie vernis or epi



Epi!

Neonoe or Pochette Metis Empreinte?


----------



## snibor

Nivahra said:


> Epi!
> 
> Neonoe or Pochette Metis Empreinte?



Neonoe!

Cluny bb or neonoe


----------



## frenziedhandbag

snibor said:


> Neonoe!
> 
> Cluny bb or neonoe


Neo Noe

Empreinte Felicie or EPI Felicie?


----------



## j19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Neo Noe
> 
> Empreinte Felicie or EPI Felicie?


Empreinte

Eva clutch monogram or Felicie monogram


----------



## Rani

Eva Clutch monogram

Speedy b25 de or Montaigne bb empreinte noir?


----------



## Sandra.AT

Rani said:


> Eva Clutch monogram
> 
> Speedy b25 de or Montaigne bb empreinte noir?


speedy b25

Pochette Metis Marine or speedy b25 marine?


----------



## j19

Sandra.AT said:


> speedy b25
> 
> Pochette Metis Marine or speedy b25 marine?


Pochette Metis

Reverse monogram Pochette Metis or empreinte noir Pochette Metis


----------



## LV_4ever

j19 said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Reverse monogram Pochette Metis or empreinte noir Pochette Metis



Reverse.

NeoNoe in rose or Melie monogram?


----------



## j19

LV_4ever said:


> Reverse.
> 
> NeoNoe in rose or Melie monogram?


Melie

Neo Noe red or pochette Metis


----------



## dotnative

Pochette Metis 

DE Favorite PM vs DE Pochette NM


----------



## j19

dotnative said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> DE Favorite PM vs DE Pochette NM


Pochette nm

Speedy mon monogram 25 or speedy 25 de


----------



## truelvoe

j19 said:


> Pochette nm
> 
> Speedy mon monogram 25 or speedy 25 de



speedy 25 de

keepall 45 DE or keepall 55 DE?


----------



## Iduneterea

truelvoe said:


> speedy 25 de
> 
> keepall 45 DE or keepall 55 DE?


Keepall 45 DE

Speedy cerises or speedy acquerelle?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Iduneterea said:


> Keepall 45 DE
> 
> Speedy cerises or speedy acquerelle?


Both!!  
Tuileries in khaki or Venus in noir?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both!!
> Tuileries in khaki or Venus in noir?


Venus in Noir !
Trevi PM or Brittany in magnolia ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Venus in Noir !
> Trevi PM or Brittany in magnolia ?


Trevi pm!
Venus in noir or Florine in noir?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Trevi pm!
> Venus in noir or Florine in noir?


Venus in noir

Montaigne bb empreinte noir or Pochette Metis empreinte noir?


----------



## roxaana

Rani said:


> Venus in noir
> 
> Montaigne bb empreinte noir or Pochette Metis empreinte noir?



Pochette Metis 

Twist PM in Jonquille or Petit Noe in Orange?


----------



## justmani

Petit Noe in Orange  

The One Handle Flap bag in Black Epi or Cluny BB in Rose Ballerine Epi?


----------



## vanluna

justmani said:


> Petit Noe in Orange
> 
> The One Handle Flap bag in Black Epi or Cluny BB in Rose Ballerine Epi?



One handle in Black Epi

Bloomsbury PM or Siena PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

vanluna said:


> One handle in Black Epi
> 
> Bloomsbury PM or Siena PM?


Bloomsbury pm

Tuileries besace khaki or Alma b'n'b noir?


----------



## tearose

Alma b'n'b noir

Monogram Montaigne bb or Brittany in Magnolia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono montaigne 

Neonoe or Tuileries besace?


----------



## Verni Wijaya

neonoe !

neonoe in rose ballerine
or
speedy 20 in rose poudre?


----------



## Nivahra

Verni Wijaya said:


> neonoe !
> 
> neonoe in rose ballerine
> or
> speedy 20 in rose poudre?



Neonoe-holds more


Capucines BB in Black/Silver or Magnolia/silver?


----------



## Bumbles

Nivahra said:


> Neonoe-holds more
> 
> 
> Capucines BB in Black/Silver or Magnolia/silver?


Capucines BB magnolia/silver


Louise PM or Nice BB


----------



## Nivahra

Bumbles said:


> Capucines BB magnolia/silver
> 
> 
> Louise PM or Nice BB



Nice BB

Caissa Hobo Rose Ballerine or Neonoe Rose Poudre?


----------



## j19

Nivahra said:


> Nice BB
> 
> Caissa Hobo Rose Ballerine or Neonoe Rose Poudre?


Neo Noe

Alma bb de or speedy 25 classic de


----------



## vanluna

Nivahra said:


> Nice BB
> 
> Caissa Hobo Rose Ballerine or Neonoe Rose Poudre?



Caissa Hobo Rose Ballerine

Bloomsbury PM or Twice ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

vanluna said:


> Caissa Hobo Rose Ballerine
> 
> Bloomsbury PM or Twice ?


Bloomsbury pm
Capucines or twist?


----------



## LV_4ever

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bloomsbury pm
> Capucines or twist?



Capucines [emoji173]

Empreinte Melie or Emp Speedy?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bloomsbury pm
> Capucines or twist?


Capucines .
Monogram MM Sunglass case or Fleur D Epi bag charm in Ivory ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Capucines .
> Monogram MM Sunglass case or Fleur D Epi bag charm in Ivory ?


Mono sunglass case

Neonoe in RP or noir?


----------



## athenavuitton

Alma pm monogram or kensington?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Kensington bowler
Neonoe in RP or noir?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Kensington bowler
> Neonoe in RP or noir?


Own both ( received the RP today) but prefer the noir for some reason
Eva DE or Alma bb DE?


----------



## j19

Louisgyal37 said:


> Own both ( received the RP today) but prefer the noir for some reason
> Eva DE or Alma bb DE?



Alma bb DE

Alma bb DE or classic speedy 25 DE


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

j19 said:


> Alma bb DE
> 
> Alma bb DE or classic speedy 25 DE


Classic speedy 25 de

Croisette or favourite mm in azur?


----------



## athenavuitton

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Classic speedy 25 de
> 
> Croisette or favourite mm in azur?



Favourite mm in azur

Alma mono pm or kensington


----------



## momof3boyz

athenavuitton said:


> Favourite mm in azur
> 
> Alma mono pm or kensington


Kensington .
Sarah wallet in monogram or Normandy wallet in Magnolia / DE ?


----------



## j19

momof3boyz said:


> Kensington .
> Sarah wallet in monogram or Normandy wallet in Magnolia / DE ?


Sarah wallet in monogram

Pallas clutch in noir or rose poudre


----------



## Nivahra

j19 said:


> Sarah wallet in monogram
> 
> Pallas clutch in noir or rose poudre



Rose Poudre!

Victorine Vernis Rose Ballerine or Monogram Rose Ballerine?


----------



## j19

Nivahra said:


> Rose Poudre!
> 
> Victorine Vernis Rose Ballerine or Monogram Rose Ballerine?


Monogram

Petit Noe monogram or alma bb de


----------



## vanluna

j19 said:


> Monogram
> 
> Petit Noe monogram or alma bb de



Alma BB DE

Pochette metis or Siena PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

vanluna said:


> Alma BB DE
> 
> Pochette metis or Siena PM?


pochette metis

Mono Palm spring backpack mini or pm?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> pochette metis
> 
> Mono Palm spring backpack mini or pm?


Mini

Speedy 25 classic monogram or de


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Mini
> 
> Speedy 25 classic monogram or de


Classic mono

DE jersey tote in noir or magnolia?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Classic mono
> 
> DE jersey tote in noir or magnolia?


Noir

Speedy 25 classic DE or pochette accessoires nm DE


----------



## vanluna

j19 said:


> Noir
> 
> Speedy 25 classic DE or pochette accessoires nm DE



Speedy 25 

Odeon PM or Bloomsbury PM ?


----------



## athenavuitton

vanluna said:


> Speedy 25
> 
> Odeon PM or Bloomsbury PM ?



Odeon pm 

Alma pm mono or alma mm mono


----------



## Louisgyal37

athenavuitton said:


> Odeon pm
> 
> Alma pm mono or alma mm mono


Alma pm
Favorite mm DE or Bloomsbury?


----------



## j19

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma pm
> Favorite mm DE or Bloomsbury?


Favorite

Noe BB azur or monogram


----------



## Rani

j19 said:


> Favorite
> 
> Noe BB azur or monogram


Now bb monogram
De Neverfull mm or De Iena mm?


----------



## j19

Rani said:


> Now bb monogram
> De Neverfull mm or De Iena mm?


Iena

Capucines or empreinte pochette metis


----------



## CaribeanQueen

j19 said:


> Iena
> 
> Capucines or empreinte pochette metis


Capucines (but I would get it preowned, better deal)
Favorite mm damier azur or pochette accessoires NM damier azur


----------



## j19

CaribeanQueen said:


> Capucines (but I would get it preowned, better deal)
> Favorite mm damier azur or pochette accessoires NM damier azur


Pochette accessoires

Mini pochette azur or tahitenne


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Pochette accessoires
> 
> Mini pochette azur or tahitenne


Woo-hoo, you brought it back!
I love my tahiti mini pochette!

Sperone bb or azur croisette?


----------



## vanluna

Azur Croisette 

Siena PM or Bloomsbury PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

vanluna said:


> Azur Croisette
> 
> Siena PM or Bloomsbury PM ?


Bloomsbury pm!

Mono artsy mm or Azur Artsy mm?


----------



## j19

Monogram artsy 

Alma pm monogram or neverfull GM de


----------



## LoVe

Neverfull

Lockit in Epi or Noe in Epi?


----------



## j19

LoVe said:


> Neverfull
> 
> Lockit in Epi or Noe in Epi?


Noe

Alma bb or pm


----------



## snibor

j19 said:


> Noe
> 
> Alma bb or pm



Alma bb 

Neonoe or the new Saint Michel?


----------



## Bumbles

Neo noe

Louise pm or clery


----------



## LL777

Bumbles said:


> Neo noe
> 
> Louise pm or clery


Clery

Delightful Mm in DE or Speedy B30 in DE


----------



## athenavuitton

Speedy b30 De

Alma pm Mono or speedy 30 mono


----------



## momof3boyz

athenavuitton said:


> Speedy b30 De
> 
> Alma pm Mono or speedy 30 mono


Alma Pm mono . Not very common and beautiful ! 
Bloomsbury PM  or Pochette Metis Infrarouge ?


----------



## Zabear

momof3boyz said:


> Alma Pm mono . Not very common and beautiful !
> Bloomsbury PM  or Pochette Metis Infrarouge ?



Pochette Metis Infrarouge! Love it!

Babylone chain bb or pochette metis empreinte?


----------



## LoVe

Zabear said:


> Pochette Metis Infrarouge! Love it!
> 
> Babylone chain bb or pochette metis empreinte?



Pochette Metis Empreinte!!! 

Montsouris or Bosphore?


----------



## j19

LoVe said:


> Pochette Metis Empreinte!!!
> 
> Montsouris or Bosphore?


Bosphore

Delightful pm or mm


----------



## Kylie M

Delightful MM

Favorite PM or Pallas Clutch


----------



## j19

Kylie M said:


> Delightful MM
> 
> Favorite PM or Pallas Clutch


Pallas clutch

Pochette accessoires nm or mini pochette


----------



## Dawn

I ask myself this same question a lot - I think PA NM would fit my needs better but the mini is SO CUTE! I go with PA. 
Victorine Wallet or Zippy Coin?


----------



## Nivahra

Dawn said:


> I ask myself this same question a lot - I think PA NM would fit my needs better but the mini is SO CUTE! I go with PA.
> Victorine Wallet or Zippy Coin?



Victorine Wallet! I owned both, sold the Zippy, too small, Victorine is the perfect size!


Speedy 20 Empreinte Rose Poudre or Neverfull Tahitienne?


----------



## j19

Nivahra said:


> Victorine Wallet! I owned both, sold the Zippy, too small, Victorine is the perfect size!
> 
> 
> Speedy 20 Empreinte Rose Poudre or Neverfull Tahitienne?


Speedy 20

Mini pochette DA or DE


----------



## Sophie-Rose

DE

Toiletry Pouch 19 or 26?


----------



## j19

Sophie-Rose said:


> DE
> 
> Toiletry Pouch 19 or 26?


19

Pallas clutch or Eva clutch


----------



## iamleiya

Eva clutch 


Bb cluny or Mm cluny?


----------



## Nivahra

iamleiya said:


> Eva clutch
> 
> 
> Bb cluny or Mm cluny?



Bb Cluny 

Speedy 20 Empreinte Rose Poudre or Pochette Metis Empreinte Rose Poudre?


----------



## j19

Nivahra said:


> Bb Cluny
> 
> Speedy 20 Empreinte Rose Poudre or Pochette Metis Empreinte Rose Poudre?


Pochette Metis 

Favorite Pm DA or monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Favorite Pm DA or monogram


Monogram
Azur propriano or Tahiti NF?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Monogram
> Azur propriano or Tahiti NF?


Neverfull

Neverfull monogram mm or delightful monogram mm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Neverfull
> 
> Neverfull monogram mm or delightful monogram mm


Mono NF

Azur croisette or mono Saint Michel in RB?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono NF
> 
> Azur croisette or mono Saint Michel in RB?


Azur Croisette .
Pochette Metis infrarouge or Bloomsbury PM ?


----------



## LL777

momof3boyz said:


> Azur Croisette .
> Pochette Metis infrarouge or Bloomsbury PM ?


Pochette Metis Infrarouge 

Speedy Bandouliere 35 or Speedy bandouliere 30? Both are in Damier Ebene print


----------



## Louisgyal37

LL777 said:


> Pochette Metis Infrarouge
> 
> Speedy Bandouliere 35 or Speedy bandouliere 30? Both are in Damier Ebene print


Speedy B 30
Retiro nm noir or Pallas noir?


----------



## j19

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy B 30
> Retiro nm noir or Pallas noir?


Pallas

Alma pm DE or epi


----------



## Nivahra

j19 said:


> Pallas
> 
> Alma pm DE or epi



EPI!!

Lockme Cabas Tote Black or Tahitienne Neverfull?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nivahra said:


> EPI!!
> 
> Lockme Cabas Tote Black or Tahitienne Neverfull?


Lockme tote
 DA Croisette or DE croisette?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Lockme tote
> DA Croisette or DE croisette?


DA

Emilie or Josephine wallet


----------



## jklover

Josephine 

Speedy or neverfull


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy

Mono artsy or azur artsy?


----------



## Tropezienne

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy
> 
> Mono artsy or azur artsy?



Mono Artsy. To me the Azur print is a beach print. The Mono Artsy is very versatile, practical, lightweight and goes with almost everything.

City Steamer EW Navy/Black or City Steamer MM Black Grained Leather?


----------



## Zabear

Tropezienne said:


> Mono Artsy. To me the Azur print is a beach print. The Mono Artsy is very versatile, practical, lightweight and goes with almost everything.
> 
> City Steamer EW Navy/Black or City Steamer MM Black Grained Leather?



Navy/Black!! Beautiful

Empreinte cles in Cherry or Marine rouge?


----------



## St.Germain

Okay, major fail at quoting the above post.

Zabear said: Empreinte cles in cherry or Marine rouge? Go for cherry it's stunning!

Alma bb epi fuchsia, indigo or monogram?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

St.Germain said:


> Okay, major fail at quoting the above post.
> 
> Zabear said: Empreinte cles in cherry or Marine rouge? Go for cherry it's stunning!
> 
> Alma bb epi fuchsia, indigo or monogram?


Epi Alma indigo
Azur propriano or azur NF MM?


----------



## kristine Basco

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Epi Alma indigo
> Azur propriano or azur NF MM?



NF azur 

Speedy 25 Monogram bandouliere or epi Alma bb or neverful gm?!


----------



## j19

kristine Basco said:


> NF azur
> 
> Speedy 25 Monogram bandouliere or epi Alma bb or neverful gm?!


Speedy 25

Neverfull mm monogram or petit noe monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Speedy 25
> 
> Neverfull mm monogram or petit noe monogram


Mono NF mm

Mono artsy or azur artsy?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono NF mm
> 
> Mono artsy or azur artsy?


Monogram

Speedy 25 b or alma bb


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Monogram
> 
> Speedy 25 b or alma bb


Speedy
Propriano or azur Iena?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy
> Propriano or azur Iena?


Iena 

Pochette nm DA or mini pochette DA


----------



## elyfrancy

i LOVE black in everything sooooo  petit noe black epi


----------



## luvspurses

j19 said:


> Iena
> 
> Pochette nm DA or mini pochette DA


pochette nm da!
neverfull tahitiennes or neverful V turquoise (2015)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Iena
> 
> Pochette nm DA or mini pochette DA


Da pochette nm 

Azur NF mm or Propriano?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> pochette nm da!
> neverfull tahitiennes or neverful V turquoise (2015)


I had the v speedy and NF and sold both,  not sure why but all the lettering bothered me...I just received my tahitienne nf yesterday so haven't used it yet and raining today...I pick the tahitienne NF!
 Azur NF mm or propriano?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Da pochette nm
> 
> Azur NF mm or Propriano?


azur nf mm
tahitiennes nf or v neverfull turquoise?


----------



## Nivahra

luvspurses said:


> azur nf mm
> tahitiennes nf or v neverfull turquoise?



Tahitienne NF

Pochette Metis Noir or Rose Poudre?


----------



## j19

Nivahra said:


> Tahitienne NF
> 
> Pochette Metis Noir or Rose Poudre?


Rose Poudre

Neverfull mm or petit noe


----------



## Bumbles

j19 said:


> Rose Poudre
> 
> Neverfull mm or petit noe



Neverfull mm 

Alma bb noir with hot pink trim or nice bb?


----------



## kristine Basco

Bumbles said:


> Neverfull mm
> 
> Alma bb noir with hot pink trim or nice bb?



Nice bb

Monogram Speedy bandouliere 25 or Pochette metis


----------



## luvspurses

kristine Basco said:


> Nice bb
> 
> Monogram Speedy bandouliere 25 or Pochette metis


monogram speedy 25 bandouliere!
noe bb or neo noe?


----------



## Rani

luvspurses said:


> monogram speedy 25 bandouliere!
> noe bb or neo noe?


Neo Noe, I can handle a vachetta strap, but not a vachetta base.

Siena mm or Iena mm de?


----------



## j19

Rani said:


> Neo Noe, I can handle a vachetta strap, but not a vachetta base.
> 
> Siena mm or Iena mm de?


Siena 

Neverfull mm monogram or noe monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Siena
> 
> Neverfull mm monogram or noe monogram


Mono NF mm

Mono reverse pochette metis or triangle softy?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono NF mm
> 
> Mono reverse pochette metis or triangle softy?



Mono reverse Pochette
Empreinte noir Speedy b25 or Empreinte noir Spontini?


----------



## j19

Rani said:


> Mono reverse Pochette
> Empreinte noir Speedy b25 or Empreinte noir Spontini?


Speedy

Mini pochette or pochette accessoires


----------



## Havanese 28

j19 said:


> Speedy
> 
> Mini pochette or pochette accessoires


Mini Pochette since I carry small bags frequently and it's what I use as a cosmetics case in them.  It even works on its own with debit card, phone and lipgloss for quick lunch or dinner.
Triangle Softy or Odeon PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Mini Pochette since I carry small bags frequently and it's what I use as a cosmetics case in them.  It even works on its own with debit card, phone and lipgloss for quick lunch or dinner.
> Triangle Softy or Odeon PM?


I have the Odeon pm but have not seen the triangle softy yet..it looks like a unique bag...until I see it I pick the Odeon pm..
Mono retiro in raisin or reverse mono pochette metis?


----------



## Havanese 28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have the Odeon pm but have not seen the triangle softy yet..it looks like a unique bag...until I see it I pick the Odeon pm..
> Mono retiro in raisin or reverse mono pochette metis?


Reverse PM... I like this take on classic monogram 
Odeon PM or Noe BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Havanese 28 said:


> Reverse PM... I like this take on classic monogram
> Odeon PM or Noe BB?


Yay because I just ordered the pm in reverse mono...
Odeon pm..
Twist wallet or twist compact wallet?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yay because I just ordered the pm in reverse mono...
> Odeon pm..
> Twist wallet or twist compact wallet?


Twist wallet

Delightful pm or neverfull mm


----------



## BagLady14

Saint Michel in Noir or One Handle flap


----------



## Rani

Saint Michel in noir

Speedy b25 Empreinte noir or Pochette Metis Empreinte noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Saint Michel in noir
> 
> Speedy b25 Empreinte noir or Pochette Metis Empreinte noir?


Empreinte pochette metis

DE croisette or azur croisette?


----------



## PursePassionLV

BagLady14 said:


> Saint Michel in Noir or One Handle flap



St Michael in Noir


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte pochette metis
> 
> DE croisette or azur croisette?


Azur

Delightful pm or mm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Azur
> 
> Delightful pm or mm


Delightful mm

Saint Michel in RB or noir?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Delightful mm
> 
> Saint Michel in RB or noir?


RB

Speedy 25 monogram or iena pm monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> RB
> 
> Speedy 25 monogram or iena pm monogram


Speedy

Tournelle pm or mm?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy
> 
> Tournelle pm or mm?


Tournelle PM

Favourite pm or felicie


----------



## k5ml3k

Felicia esp in empreinte! 

Monogram or World Tour Palm Springs backpack mini!


----------



## j19

k5ml3k said:


> Felicia esp in empreinte!
> 
> Monogram or World Tour Palm Springs backpack mini!


World tour

Pochette mm Damier Azur or favourite pm Damier Azur


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> World tour
> 
> Pochette mm Damier Azur or favourite pm Damier Azur


DA pochette mm

Triangle softy or mono berrie mm?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DA pochette mm
> 
> Triangle softy or mono berrie mm?


Triangle softy

Alma bb or petit noe


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Triangle softy
> 
> Alma bb or petit noe


Alma bb
Neonoe RP or saffron?


----------



## ChrislovesLV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb
> Neonoe RP or saffron?


Saffron. It's gorgeous

Keepall in Macassar or Monogram Eclipse


----------



## j19

ChrislovesLV said:


> Saffron. It's gorgeous
> 
> Keepall in Macassar or Monogram Eclipse


Monogram eclipse

Favourite pm DE or DA


----------



## Addict2Labels

j19 said:


> Monogram eclipse
> 
> Favourite pm DE or DA






Favorite DE 


Epi neverfull noir w/hot pink 

Or 

Palm Springs mini


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Addict2Labels said:


> Favorite DE
> 
> 
> Epi neverfull noir w/hot pink
> 
> Or
> 
> Palm Springs mini


Epi NF w/ hot pink glazing!!!


Hot Pink Cluny MM

Or 

DE Croisette


----------



## vthunni

Hot pink cluny

Mono mini pochette or DE mini pochette?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono mini pochette

Tuileries hobo or nm retiro in raisin?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono mini pochette
> 
> Tuileries hobo or nm retiro in raisin?


Tuileries 

Neverfull mm or artsy mm


----------



## umamanikam

j19 said:


> Tuileries
> 
> Neverfull mm or artsy mm


Neverfull mm .

Delightful pm or neverfull pm ?


----------



## j19

umamanikam said:


> Neverfull mm .
> 
> Delightful pm or neverfull pm ?


Delightful pm

Felicie monogram or favourite de


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

j19 said:


> Delightful pm
> 
> Felicie monogram or favourite de


DE Favorite 

Mono Melie 

or

DA Iena


----------



## Louisgyal37

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> DE Favorite
> 
> Mono Melie
> 
> or
> 
> DA Iena



Melie

Alma bb de or Bloomsbury?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Melie
> 
> Alma bb de or Bloomsbury?


Bloomsbury
Nm retiro noir or nm retiro raisin?


----------



## kef2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bloomsbury
> Nm retiro noir or nm retiro raisin?



Retiro raisin 

Venus Bleu Marine or Pallas Bleu Marine


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kef2 said:


> Retiro raisin
> 
> Venus Bleu Marine or Pallas Bleu Marine


Pallas! 
Mono pochette metis or reverse mono pochette metis?


----------



## vampy13

Neverfull MM

Speedy 35 Damier Ebene or a seasonal Speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

vampy13 said:


> Neverfull MM
> 
> Speedy 35 Damier Ebene or a seasonal Speedy?


Seasonal speedy

Mono delightful mm or mono metis?


----------



## EYWAN

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Seasonal speedy
> 
> Mono delightful mm or mono metis?



Mono Metis.


Empreinte Montaigne MM or Empreinte Pochette Metis?


----------



## j19

EYWAN said:


> Mono Metis.
> 
> 
> Empreinte Montaigne MM or Empreinte Pochette Metis?


Montaigne

Mini pochette DA or pochette NM DA


----------



## nanads

j19 said:


> Montaigne
> 
> Mini pochette DA or pochette NM DA


mini pochette DA

Neverfull MM DA or speedy b 30 DE


----------



## Nivahra

nanads said:


> mini pochette DA
> 
> Neverfull MM DA or speedy b 30 DE



Neverfull MM DA


Neverfull MM DA Rose Ballerine or Tahitienne?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nivahra said:


> Neverfull MM DA
> 
> 
> Neverfull MM DA Rose Ballerine or Tahitienne?


Tahitienne NF 

Mono artsy or empreinte artsy?


----------



## BagLady14

Mono artsy

Mono Pochette Metis or Pallas BB


----------



## Louisgyal37

BagLady14 said:


> Mono artsy
> 
> Mono Pochette Metis or Pallas BB


Pallas bb
Eva de or favorite mm de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pallas bb
> Eva de or favorite mm de?


Favorite de mm

Nm popincourt pm in raisin or nm retiro in raisin?


----------



## vthunni

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Favorite de mm
> 
> Nm popincourt pm in raisin or nm retiro in raisin?



NM popincourt pm in raisin. 

Mono Neverfull mm with red or beige interior?


----------



## j19

vthunni said:


> NM popincourt pm in raisin.
> 
> Mono Neverfull mm with red or beige interior?


Beige

Felicie monogram or empreinte


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Beige
> 
> Felicie monogram or empreinte


Felicie monogram

Nm retiro or nm popincourt pm?


----------



## Rani

Popincourt pm

Iena mm de or Speedy b25 empreinte noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Popincourt pm
> 
> Iena mm de or Speedy b25 empreinte noir?


DE Iena mm

Reverse mono mini palm spring backpack or reverse mono pochette metis?


----------



## Nivahra

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE Iena mm
> 
> Reverse mono mini palm spring backpack or reverse mono pochette metis?



The Pochette Metis! [emoji5]

Victorine Monogram Rose Ballerine or EPI Fuchsia?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Nivahra said:


> The Pochette Metis! [emoji5]
> 
> Victorine Monogram Rose Ballerine or EPI Fuchsia?


Victorine 
Artsy mono or metis hobo?


----------



## vthunni

Louisgyal37 said:


> Victorine
> Artsy mono or metis hobo?



Artsy mono. 

Alma bb or DE croisette?


----------



## j19

vthunni said:


> Artsy mono.
> 
> Alma bb or DE croisette?


Alma bb

Felicie monogram or DE


----------



## Rani

j19 said:


> Alma bb
> 
> Felicie monogram or DE


Felicie monogram
Iena mm de or Pochette Metis empreinte noir?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> Felicie monogram
> Iena mm de or Pochette Metis empreinte noir?


Pochette metis emp
Favorite mm DE or Alma bb DE?


----------



## vthunni

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pochette metis emp
> Favorite mm DE or Alma bb DE?



Alma bb

Mono Neverfull Mm or Azur Totally MM


----------



## pursesnpeaches

vthunni said:


> Alma bb
> 
> Mono Neverfull Mm or Mono Totally MM




Mono Totally

Metis Pochette Reverse or Odeon


----------



## Rani

pursesnpeaches said:


> Mono Totally
> 
> Metis Pochette Reverse or Odeon


Metis pochette reverse

Turenne  pm or Iena mm mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Metis pochette reverse
> 
> Turenne  pm or Iena mm mono?


Mono Iena mm 

Reverse pochette metis or nm popincourt?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Iena mm
> 
> Reverse pochette metis or nm popincourt?


Pm reverse
Pm reverse or Pm mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pm reverse
> Pm reverse or Pm mono?


Pm reverse only because I have the mono
Reverse mini palm spring backpack or reverse pm?


----------



## its.Katania

Reverse PM 
Jersey Noir or Tournelle Noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

its.Katania said:


> Reverse PM
> Jersey Noir or Tournelle Noir?


Jersey noir

Nm popincourt in raisin or blue?


----------



## porbulerias

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Jersey noir
> 
> Nm popincourt in raisin or blue?


Blue
Speedy Bandoulier 25 Empreinte Noir or Raisin?


----------



## vanluna

Raisin

Mini pochette tahitiennes or transatlantic/evasion ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mini pochette tahitienne

DE jersey tote noir or DE normandy noir?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mini pochette tahitienne
> 
> DE jersey tote noir or DE normandy noir?


Normandy 

Neverfull Damier Azur or Damier ebene


----------



## Emsidee

j19 said:


> Normandy
> 
> Neverfull Damier Azur or Damier ebene



Neverfull damier ebene

City Steamer MM or Twist MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emsidee said:


> Neverfull damier ebene
> 
> City Steamer MM or Twist MM?



Twist mm

Nm retiro or nm popincourt?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Twist mm
> 
> Nm retiro or nm popincourt?


nm retiro
duomo crossbody or siena?


----------



## j19

luvspurses said:


> nm retiro
> duomo crossbody or siena?


Siena 

Alma BB DE or petit noe monogram


----------



## Zammanza

j19 said:


> Siena
> 
> Alma BB DE or petit noe monogram




Alma BB DE!

LETahitienne speedy 30B or LE tahitienne NF ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Tahitienne speedy

Azur croisette or sperone bb?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Tahitienne speedy
> 
> Azur croisette or sperone bb?


Azur croisette

Alma bb Epi noir or Pochette Metis emp noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Azur croisette
> 
> Alma bb Epi noir or Pochette Metis emp noir?


Emp noir pm
Emp Sorbonne backpack in noir or RP?


----------



## vthunni

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Emp noir pm
> Emp Sorbonne backpack in noir or RP?



Noir. 

Mono Montaigne mm or Lockme BB noir?


----------



## Nivahra

vthunni said:


> Noir.
> 
> Mono Montaigne mm or Lockme BB noir?



Lockme BB Noir! 

Victorine EPI Fuchsia or Victorine Vernis Rose Ballerine?


----------



## j19

Nivahra said:


> Lockme BB Noir!
> 
> Victorine EPI Fuchsia or Victorine Vernis Rose Ballerine?


Vernis rose ballerine

Toiletry 26 monogram or 19


----------



## momof3boyz

j19 said:


> Vernis rose ballerine
> 
> Toiletry 26 monogram or 19


26 .
Trevi PM or Normandy DE / any color ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

vthunni said:


> Noir.
> 
> Mono Montaigne mm or Lockme BB noir?


Locke bb noir

Nm popincourt pm blue or nm popincourt mm noir?


----------



## lara0112

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Locke bb noir
> 
> Nm popincourt pm blue or nm popincourt mm noir?



pm blue (just saw this bag for first time and wow!!! may break my no big bags ban)

felicie mono or empreinte noir?


----------



## j19

lara0112 said:


> pm blue (just saw this bag for first time and wow!!! may break my no big bags ban)
> 
> felicie mono or empreinte noir?


Empreinte

Alma BB DE or noe BB


----------



## Rani

j19 said:


> Empreinte
> 
> Alma BB DE or noe BB


Alma bb de
Turenne pm or Siena mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Alma bb de
> Turenne pm or Siena mm?


Turenne pm
Nm popincourt pm or nm retiro?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Turenne pm
> Nm popincourt pm or nm retiro?


Nm popincourt pm
Croisette de or Alma bb de?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> Nm popincourt pm
> Croisette de or Alma bb de?


Alma bb DE !
Florine any color or Pallas any color  ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

momof3boyz said:


> Alma bb DE !
> Florine any color or Pallas any color  ?


Pallas
Pochette metis mono or reverse?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pallas
> Pochette metis mono or reverse?


Pm mono
DE Croisette or Azur croisette?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pm mono
> DE Croisette or Azur croisette?


DE !
Florine or Montaigne MM Monogram ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> DE !
> Florine or Montaigne MM Monogram ?


Florine

DE Normandy noir or magnolia?


----------



## Emsidee

Normandy noir!

Girolata DA or the tote miroir?


----------



## TaylorXavier

tote miroir definitely!

Noe BB or Neonoe?


----------



## j19

TaylorXavier said:


> tote miroir definitely!
> 
> Noe BB or Neonoe?


Noe BB

Noe or neverfull mm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Noe BB
> 
> Noe or neverfull mm


Neverfull mm
Reverse mini backpack or reverse pochette metis?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neverfull mm
> Reverse mini backpack or reverse pochette metis?


Reverse mini backpack for sure!!!!!

Nice bb or Louise pm?


----------



## j19

Bumbles said:


> Reverse mini backpack for sure!!!!!
> 
> Nice bb or Louise pm?


Louise pm

Alma BB or PM


----------



## Emsidee

Alma PM

Very tote GM or triangle softy?


----------



## rickysrose

I love the quilted leather Triangle Softly but Very Tote

Normandy or Montaigne GM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Normandy, have it in noir...

NM popincourt pm or mm?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Normandy, have it in noir...
> 
> NM popincourt pm or mm?


NM popincourt

Sperone bb or mini backpack reverse monogram?


----------



## PandaRun01

mini backpack in reverse

Berri MM
or
Triangle softy


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Triangle softy

Popincourt marine blue or taupe glace?


----------



## Annawakes

Popincourt marine blue!!!!

Tournelle PM or Tuileries Besace?


----------



## j19

Annawakes said:


> Popincourt marine blue!!!!
> 
> Tournelle PM or Tuileries Besace?


Tuileries 

Alma BB or Noe BB


----------



## Bumbles

j19 said:


> Tuileries
> 
> Alma BB or Noe BB



Noe BB

Alma BB miror rose ballerine or alma BB epi noir with hot pink trim??


----------



## momof3boyz

Bumbles said:


> Noe BB
> 
> Alma BB miror rose ballerine or alma BB epi noir with hot pink trim??


Alma bb Epi Noir .
Bloomsbury PM or Mon Mono Speedy  b 30 ?


----------



## Annawakes

momof3boyz said:


> Alma bb Epi Noir .
> Bloomsbury PM or Mon Mono Speedy  b 30 ?


Mon Mono Speedy b!

My World Tour neverfull or Mon mono Neverfull????


----------



## j19

Annawakes said:


> Mon Mono Speedy b!
> 
> My World Tour neverfull or Mon mono Neverfull????


My world tour neverfull

Noe BB or speedy b 25


----------



## fabuleux

j19 said:


> My world tour neverfull
> 
> Noe BB or speedy b 25


Speedy B 25

Keepall 45 or Carryall?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Annawakes said:


> Mon Mono Speedy b!
> 
> My World Tour neverfull or Mon mono Neverfull????


Mon mono neverfull
Speedy B 30 mono or artsy mono?


----------



## Louisgyal37

fabuleux said:


> Speedy B 25
> 
> Keepall 45 or Carryall?
> View attachment 3770773
> 
> View attachment 3770772


Keepall 45
Speedy B 30 mono or artsy mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Keepall 45
> Speedy B 30 mono or artsy mono?


Mono speedy b
Nm popincourt pm or mm?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono speedy b
> Nm popincourt pm or mm?


MM .
Mon monogram speedy b 30 or the new world tour personalize speedy b 30 ?


----------



## j19

momof3boyz said:


> MM .
> Mon monogram speedy b 30 or the new world tour personalize speedy b 30 ?


World tour speedy

Felicie or alma BB


----------



## leechiyong

j19 said:


> World tour speedy
> 
> Felicie or alma BB


Alma BB

Palm Springs Mini or Sperone BB?


----------



## j19

leechiyong said:


> Alma BB
> 
> Palm Springs Mini or Sperone BB?


Palm Springs mini 

Nano speedy or felicie


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Palm Springs mini
> 
> Nano speedy or felicie


Nano speedy

Vernis Alma bb or mono Alma bb?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Nano speedy
> 
> Vernis Alma bb or mono Alma bb?


Monogram

Artsy or neverfull


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Monogram
> 
> Artsy or neverfull


Artsy!

Tournelle pm or mm?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Artsy!
> 
> Tournelle pm or mm?



Tournelle pm

Duomo or Bloomsbury?


----------



## momof3boyz

Bumbles said:


> Tournelle pm
> 
> Duomo or Bloomsbury?


Bloomsbury !
My world tour wallet or Pallas wallet in mono / bleu marine


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Bloomsbury !
> My world tour wallet or Pallas wallet in mono / bleu marine


World tour wallet.....

Bag charm or bandeau?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> World tour wallet.....
> 
> Bag charm or bandeau?


Bag charm !!!!!!! I am addicted to them  
Epi denim speedy b 25 or DE speedy b 30 ?


----------



## Rani

momof3boyz said:


> Bag charm !!!!!!! I am addicted to them
> Epi denim speedy b 25 or DE speedy b 30 ?


De Speedy b30

Neverfull mm mono or Turenne pm ?


----------



## leechiyong

Rani said:


> De Speedy b30
> 
> Neverfull mm mono or Turenne pm ?


Turenne PM

Twist MM or Capucines PM?


----------



## Bumbles

leechiyong said:


> Turenne PM
> 
> Twist MM or Capucines PM?



Capucines pm

Duomo or reverse mini backpack


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Capucines pm
> 
> Duomo or reverse mini backpack


Reverse mini backpack

Nm Estrella noir or tournelle mm noir?


----------



## LuvChanel55

Estrella Noir.

Hudson GM or Manhattan PM?


----------



## momof3boyz

InfiniteMusix said:


> Estrella Noir.
> 
> Hudson GM or Manhattan PM?


Manhattan PM .
Mon mono speedy 30 or Florine ?


----------



## nanads

momof3boyz said:


> Manhattan PM .
> Mon mono speedy 30 or Florine ?


mon mono speedy 30
palm spring mm or sorbonne noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nanads said:


> mon mono speedy 30
> palm spring mm or sorbonne noir?


Sorbonne noir! 

Tuileries hobo or tournelle mm noir?


----------



## leechiyong

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sorbonne noir!
> 
> Tuileries hobo or tournelle mm noir?


Tuileries hobo

Pont-neuf mini or Capucines mini?


----------



## momof3boyz

leechiyong said:


> Tuileries hobo
> 
> Pont-neuf mini or Capucines mini?


Capucines mini .
My world tour speedy b or Mon monogram speedy b ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Capucines mini .
> My world tour speedy b or Mon monogram speedy b ?


My world tour speedy

DE Alma bb or mono Alma bb?


----------



## nanads

LVlvoe_bug said:


> My world tour speedy
> 
> DE Alma bb or mono Alma bb?



DE alma bb
eva clutch or pochette felicie?


----------



## j19

nanads said:


> DE alma bb
> eva clutch or pochette felicie?


Felicie

Iena PM or petit noe


----------



## k5ml3k

j19 said:


> Felicie
> 
> Iena PM or petit noe



Petite noe 

Palm Springs mini or PM (or both?) in Monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Petite noe
> 
> Palm Springs mini or PM (or both?) in Monogram


Have mini, love it! Sold my pm.......

Tournelle noir pm or mm? I can't decide !!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Tournelle pm
Victorine owl or Helene wallet?


----------



## LemonDrop

Tournelle PM. I just spent an exorbitant amount of time deciding on this. 

Baxter Dog Collar or Handle me bracelet. Who gets the LV? You or the pooch?


----------



## LemonDrop




----------



## Louisgyal37

Handle me

Victorine owl or Helene wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 3783916
> View attachment 3783917


Ugh! How did you decide????

Helene wallet?

Tournelle mm noir or noir Tuileries hobo?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ugh! How did you decide????
> 
> Helene wallet?
> 
> Tournelle mm noir or noir Tuileries hobo?


Tuileries hobo noir

Neverfull mm mono or Iena pm mono?


----------



## Iluvbags

Louisgyal37 said:


> Keepall 45
> Speedy B 30 mono or artsy mono?



Speedy B mono

Pochette Metis or Felicie?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Iluvbags said:


> Speedy B mono
> 
> Pochette Metis or Felicie?


PM

Neverfull mm mono RB or Artsy mono?


----------



## j19

Louisgyal37 said:


> PM
> 
> Neverfull mm mono RB or Artsy mono?


Neverfull

Speedy b 25 or alma bb


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j19 said:


> Neverfull
> 
> Speedy b 25 or alma bb


Speedy b

Tournelle mm or Tuileries hobo noir?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy b
> 
> Tournelle mm or Tuileries hobo noir?


Tuileries hobo

Montaigne bb noir or Artsy mono??


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Tuileries hobo
> 
> Montaigne bb noir or Artsy mono??


Artsy mono
Nm Estrella noir or nm Retiro raisin?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Artsy mono
> Nm Estrella noir or nm Retiro raisin?



Nm retiro raisin

Montaigne bb noir or NF Mono RB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Nm retiro raisin
> 
> Montaigne bb noir or NF Mono RB?


NF mono rb

Tahitienne speedy or world tour speedy?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> NF mono rb
> 
> Tahitienne speedy or world tour speedy?


World tour speedy

Montaigne bb noir or Montaigne mm iris?


----------



## babygirlv

Empreinte Artsy or capucine bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte artsy!
Nm popincourt mm or tournelle mm?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte artsy!
> Nm popincourt mm or tournelle mm?



NM popincourt MM

Palm Springs mini or pochette metis?


----------



## Mertsa

k5ml3k said:


> NM popincourt MM
> 
> Palm Springs mini or pochette metis?



Pochette Metis

Eva clutch or Pallas clutch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mertsa said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Eva clutch or Pallas clutch?


Pallas clutch
Tournelle pm or mm?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas clutch
> Tournelle pm or mm?


Pallas clutch

I know these are bags but.....
Mini apollo backpack charm or
Christmas polar bear round coin purse?????


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Pallas clutch
> 
> I know these are bags but.....
> Mini apollo backpack charm or
> Christmas polar bear round coin purse?????


Polar bear coin purse. I had the apollo backpack charm and returned it.....

Tournelle pm or mm?


----------



## Wamgurl

Tournelle MM

Artsy or Speedy B 35 (my actual dilemma)


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Polar bear coin purse. I had the apollo backpack charm and returned it.....
> 
> Tournelle pm or mm?


Can I ask why? Just impractical and cost vs size?


----------



## pursesnpeaches

Wamgurl said:


> Tournelle MM
> 
> Artsy or Speedy B 35 (my actual dilemma)




Artsy

Delightful MM of Favorite MM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Can I ask why? Just impractical and cost vs size?


The straps were big for a bag charm and didn't like it. I would rather put the money toward a pochette or something else....
Favorite mm
Mono Alma bb or DE Alma bb?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The straps were big for a bag charm and didn't like it. I would rather put the money toward a pochette or something else....
> Favorite mm
> Mono Alma bb or DE Alma bb?


DE Alma bb !
Mono Alma PM or Mon mono speedy 30 ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> DE Alma bb !
> Mono Alma PM or Mon mono speedy 30 ?


Mon mono speedy!
Mono iena mm or nm montsouris backpack?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The straps were big for a bag charm and didn't like it. I would rather put the money toward a pochette or something else....
> Favorite mm
> Mono Alma bb or DE Alma bb?


Ahh I see. Thank you, coz I'm undecided on whether to get or not.


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono speedy!
> Mono iena mm or nm montsouris backpack?


NM monstsouris backpack


Spherone bb or clery??


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> NM monstsouris backpack
> 
> 
> Spherone bb or clery??


Have the sperone bb, LVoe it!

Mono pochette metis or empreinte pochette metis?


----------



## Mertsa

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono pochette metis or empreinte pochette metis?



Empreinte Pochette Metis

Neverfull MM DA or Artsy MM DA?


----------



## k5ml3k

Neverfull

Monogram pochette metis or rose poudre empreinte pochette metis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Neverfull
> 
> Monogram pochette metis or rose poudre empreinte pochette metis?


Mono pm
Nm montsouris or mono iena mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono pm
> Nm montsouris or mono iena mm?


Montsouris nm
Turenne pm or sully mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Montsouris nm
> Turenne pm or sully mm?


Turenne pm only because I like more structured bags and had the sully and sold it

Empreinte melie or mono melie?


----------



## Glitteringiggle

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Turenne pm only because I like more structured bags and had the sully and sold it
> 
> Empreinte melie or mono melie?



Mono Melie

Tournelle or Iena


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Glitteringiggle said:


> Mono Melie
> 
> Tournelle or Iena


Tournelle

Empreinte Speedy B 25 NM or OM?


----------



## k5ml3k

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Tournelle
> 
> Empreinte Speedy B 25 NM or OM?



NM [emoji4]

As the ONLY Monogram bag...Palm Springs backpack mini or Palm Springs backpack PM or Pochette Metis?


----------



## kithi

k5ml3k said:


> NM [emoji4]
> 
> As the ONLY Monogram bag...Palm Springs backpack mini or Palm Springs backpack PM or Pochette Metis?


Pochette Metis as the only monogram bag. 

Speedy b 30 my world tour 
OR
Pallas in black (regular size not BB size)


----------



## Louisgyal37

kithi said:


> Pochette Metis as the only monogram bag.
> 
> Speedy b 30 my world tour
> OR
> Pallas in black (regular size not BB size)


Speedy B 30 MWT 1st ( but honestly, both on my wishlist to get) 
Alma bb de or limited ed epi noir/pink trim)?


----------



## justmani

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy B 30 MWT 1st ( but honestly, both on my wishlist to get)
> Alma bb de or limited ed epi noir/pink trim)?


Alma bb in epi noir 

Pochette metis in empreinte red or Cluny BB in epi rose ballerine?


----------



## NeLVoe

Cluny BB in Epi Rose Ballerine... I hate red, sorry 
Watercolor Speedy in white or Watercolor Speedy in brown?


----------



## momof3boyz

NeLVoe said:


> Cluny BB in Epi Rose Ballerine... I hate red, sorry
> Watercolor Speedy in white or Watercolor Speedy in brown?


White .
Trevi PM or Normandy ?


----------



## Havanese 28

momof3boyz said:


> White .
> Trevi PM or Normandy ?


Trevi PM.... 
new South Bank Besace or Odeon PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Odeon pm
Estrela mm noir or tournelle mm noir?


----------



## alanav09

Estrela!

Pochette Metis or Speedy b 30?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Love both so both!
Mono zippy or mono Sarah?


----------



## Nivahra

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Love both so both!
> Mono zippy or mono Sarah?



Sarah! I don't like the Zipper....

Babylone Chain BB Black or Empreinte Pochette Metis Black?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nivahra said:


> Sarah! I don't like the Zipper....
> 
> Babylone Chain BB Black or Empreinte Pochette Metis Black?


Empreinte pm noir 

Retiro noir or raisin?


----------



## Schiiaa

Retiro Noir

Manhattan or Popincourt?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Popincourt!

Mono nm montsouris backpack or empreinte Sorbonne backpack?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Popincourt!
> 
> Mono nm montsouris backpack or empreinte Sorbonne backpack?


Mono Montsouris !
Pre owned Epi Brea MM  in Fuchsia or Rubis ?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Rubis

Toiletry 15 or mini pochette


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mini pochette
DE Croisette or DE bond street?


----------



## Nivahra

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mini pochette
> DE Croisette or DE bond street?



DE Bond Street

Pochette Metis Empreinte black, red or blue/red?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nivahra said:


> DE Bond Street
> 
> Pochette Metis Empreinte black, red or blue/red?


Pochette metis blue/red

Mono graceful mm or pm?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis blue/red
> 
> Mono graceful mm or pm?


MM !
Epi Brea MM  pre loved  Rubis or Carmine ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Epi brea rubis

Mono Graceful mm or mono iena mm?


----------



## Sandyhk

Mono Gracefull mm

Sponitini  or  Lock-me bucket !?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Sandyhk said:


> Mono Gracefull mm
> 
> Sponitini  or  Lock-me bucket !?



Lock-me bucket

LV Cruise Collection Kabuki Neverfull MM or Kabuki Speedy 30


----------



## archengsculp

Kabuki Neverfull! 

Speedy 25 MNG or Alma BB DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono speedy

Graceful pm or Tuileries hobo?


----------



## winter0531

Graceful pm

Mono Cluny bb with fuchsia/pink strap or Croisette Damier Azur?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono cluny bb

Mono zippy or mono Sarah wallet?


----------



## minami

Mono Sarah 
My LockMe or Twist MM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

minami said:


> Mono Sarah
> My LockMe or Twist MM?


My lockme 
Neonoe noir or Tournelle pm noir?


----------



## Rani

Louisgyal37 said:


> My lockme
> Neonoe noir or Tournelle pm noir?


Tournelle pm noir

Siena mm or Turenne pm?


----------



## Loulouuk

Turenne PM

Kensington Bowling or Siena PM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Kensington bowler, have it and love it!!!!

Mono delightful pm or mono graceful pm?


----------



## Nivahra

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Kensington bowler, have it and love it!!!!
> 
> Mono delightful pm or mono graceful pm?



Mono Graceful

Pallas Clutch rosé or Pochette Accessoires Epi Magnolia?


----------



## Bumbles

Nivahra said:


> Mono Graceful
> 
> Pallas Clutch rosé or Pochette Accessoires Epi Magnolia?




Pallas clutch rose

Louise pm or clery??


----------



## Rwongtime

*Louis Vuitton Suhali Le Talentueux or Suhali Le Fabuleux.  White Please.*


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Pallas clutch rose
> 
> Louise pm or clery??


Louise pm
NM Manhattan or OM Manhattan?


----------



## Nivahra

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Louise pm
> NM Manhattan or OM Manhattan?



NM!

Which shawl, left or right?


----------



## Bumbles

Nivahra said:


> NM!
> 
> Which shawl, left or right?
> View attachment 3867521


Definitely right

Mini palm spring backpack reverse mono or sperone bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Definitely right
> 
> Mini palm spring backpack reverse mono or sperone bb?


Mini palm spring reverse..had the sperone bb and sold it.....I have the mono and reverse and like much better!

Empreinte speedy with pins or empreinte pochette metis?


----------



## Baglady777

Empreinte  speedy with pins- love the color,love the silver hardware and pins! Sorbonne backpack or Lockme backpack (black/white) with silver metallic pieces?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Baglady777 said:


> Empreinte  speedy with pins- love the color,love the silver hardware and pins! Sorbonne backpack or Lockme backpack (black/white) with silver metallic pieces?


Lockme! Love the LV turnlock on a backpack

New Icare or Horizon Briefcase for travel?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mini palm spring reverse..had the sperone bb and sold it.....I have the mono and reverse and like much better!
> 
> Empreinte speedy with pins or empreinte pochette metis?


Oh wow!! 2 mini Palm Springs. That’s awesome! I have the mono but am thinking should I get the reverse as well, or get the sperone bb instead. Can you let me know why you returned the sperone and what you didn’t like about it? Also why does 2 mini ps work for you? Especially since it’s only s colour difference. Would love to hear how you use it. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lockme! Love the LV turnlock on a backpack
> 
> New Icare or Horizon Briefcase for travel?



Horizon briefcase

Croisette or Pallas clutch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Horizon briefcase
> 
> Croisette or Pallas clutch?


Croisette! I didn’t like the sperone since it wasn’t as structured and I like mono much more than azur. The ps backpacks are more structured and I like the straps better. I love the reverse pattern which is why I have both....
Mono NF mm or graceful pm?


----------



## Superpsychd

I would go with the graceful pm, it looks more comfortable and the luggage tag makes it so cute!

Azur Speedy (any size) or Azur Delightful?


----------



## daisy.b55

NF

Croisette in DE or Alma BB epi noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

De Croisette
Mono cluny mm or mono cluny bb?


----------



## Loulouuk

Mono cluny mm

Estrela NM Noir or Jersey Tote Noir


----------



## space12

Collaborations:
Monogramouflage Speedy
or
Supreme Keepall


----------



## Loulouuk

Momogramouflage

Estrela NM Noir or Jersey Tote Noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Estrela NM noir....sad they are discontinuing the Estrela!
DE Croisette or DE bond street?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Estrela NM noir....sad they are discontinuing the Estrela!
> DE Croisette or DE bond street?


DE Croisette, mainly because not a fan of a magnetic closure.

Pochette Metis Empreinte noir or Speedy b25 Empreinte noir?


----------



## k5ml3k

Rani said:


> DE Croisette, mainly because not a fan of a magnetic closure.
> 
> Pochette Metis Empreinte noir or Speedy b25 Empreinte noir?



Oooh this one is hard...probably the pochette metis bc it would be more easily dressed up and down.

Capucines BB in black w GHW or Petite Malle w burgundy trim?


----------



## j19

Capucines

Noe or speedy 25


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy
Mono graceful mm or mono NF mm?


----------



## Samantha S

Mono nf mm

Westminster gm de or totally mm mono


----------



## Loulouuk

Totally mm mono. Most comfortable bag I owned

Pallas BB or Tuileries Besace


----------



## BagLadyT

Pallas BB

Azur Favorite PM or Azur Eva


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Azur favorite

Twist mm or steamer mm?


----------



## PlentyofStef

Tough one! Twist MM because I’d use it more and only reason why! 

SpeedyB 25 or SpeedyB30? (My current dilemma)


----------



## Bjstew

Which bag, Favorite MM or South Bank Besace?


----------



## k5ml3k

PlentyofStef said:


> Tough one! Twist MM because I’d use it more and only reason why!
> 
> SpeedyB 25 or SpeedyB30? (My current dilemma)



Speedy b25 for the look but the opening is SO small that I’ll have to vote for the speedy b30 (sorry, hopefully this was somewhat helpful) 

Cheating a little but LV monogram Neverfull or Chanel gray Deauville?


----------



## Luvnlife

PlentyofStef said:


> Tough one! Twist MM because I’d use it more and only reason why!
> 
> SpeedyB 25 or SpeedyB30? (My current dilemma)



SpeedyB 25. I owned the 30 and sold it. Felt like a suitcase on me. I have no problem with the opening. I only use the bag crossbody.


----------



## Kylie M

Montaigne BB or Montaigne MM
(Both in Monogram)


----------



## hart88hart

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Estrela NM noir....sad they are discontinuing the Estrela!
> DE Croisette or DE bond street?


I would say Bond Street!  I have it and love it!  The magnetic closure is very secure, it can expand as needed, it fits my full size wallet, and I can wear it cross body using my adjustable strap from my Siena! 
Emp Speedy 25 or Mylockme both in Noir??


----------



## Highestcloud

hart88hart said:


> I would say Bond Street!  I have it and love it!  The magnetic closure is very secure, it can expand as needed, it fits my full size wallet, and I can wear it cross body using my adjustable strap from my Siena!
> Emp Speedy 25 or Mylockme both in Noir??


Emp Speedy 25! 
Pochette metis or Alma bb?


----------



## MJDaisy

Highestcloud said:


> Emp Speedy 25!
> Pochette metis or Alma bb?


pochette metis for sure. 

graceful MM or Iena MM?


----------



## momof3boyz

Speedy b in DE  25  or Epi Noir  25  ?


----------



## momof3boyz

MJDaisy said:


> pochette metis for sure.
> 
> graceful MM or Iena MM?


Graceful !
Speedy b DE 25 or Speedy Epi Noir 25 ?


----------



## Kylie M

momof3boyz said:


> Graceful !
> Speedy b DE 25 or Speedy Epi Noir 25 ?



Speedy B DE 25

Montaigne BB or Speedy B 25


----------



## Justluvabag

Kylie M said:


> Speedy B DE 25
> 
> Montaigne BB or Speedy B 25



Montaigne BB!

Clery or Cluny in epi noir?


----------



## Baglady777

Clery in noir- I own it and love it. It's an underrated bag in my opinion.  Clery in noir or a Keepall Bandouliere 45 in Macasser?


----------



## Twingles

Keepall Bandouliere45 in Macasser

Mono Delightful MM or Mono Totally PM?


----------



## Loulouuk

Delightful MM

Pallas BB or Duomo Crossbody


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas bb
Mono totally mm or mono iena mm?


----------



## Twingles

Mono totally mm 

Mono Eva or Mono Favorite MM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Favorite mm
City steamer mm or capucines mm?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Favorite mm
> City steamer mm or capucines mm?


City steamer, for sure!
Alma PM in Epi or Vernis?


----------



## Kylie M

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> City steamer, for sure!
> Alma PM in Epi or Vernis?



Alma PM in Epi

Sarah wallet or Zippy Wallet


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sara wallet

Nm Manhattan or mono Alma pm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Highestcloud said:


> Emp Speedy 25!
> Pochette metis or Alma bb?


Pm
Palm Springs bkpk pm or Montsouris nm?


----------



## Highestcloud

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pm
> Palm Springs bkpk pm or Montsouris nm?


Palm springs pm!
Graceful mm or Neverfull mm


----------



## Highestcloud

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sara wallet
> 
> Nm Manhattan or mono Alma pm?


Alma pm!
Graceful mm or Neverfull mm?


----------



## Karen Laughlin

NeoNoe.
Gracefull mm or never full mm


----------



## Loulouuk

Gracefull mm

Tuileries Besace or Duomo Crossbody


----------



## MJDaisy

Loulouuk said:


> Gracefull mm
> 
> Tuileries Besace or Duomo Crossbody



Tuileries Besace for sure!

twist mm or capucines mini?


----------



## Becca4277

Alma or speedy?


----------



## Becca4277

Capucine mini


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy
Victorine or zcp?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy
> Victorine or zcp?


Victorine 
Speedy 25 nm or old model?


----------



## ka.gonenc

Louisgyal37 said:


> Victorine
> Speedy 25 nm or old model?


speedy 25

bandouliere 30 or 35


----------



## hart88hart

Bandouliere 30!

My Lockme in Noir or Taupe Glace??


----------



## poshmommy

hart88hart said:


> Bandouliere 30!
> 
> My Lockme in Noir or Taupe Glace??


Taupe Glace!!

Montainge MM in taupe glace
or 
Artsy in taupe glace


----------



## tempurabits

montaigne! 

Montaigne bb or Turenne pm?


----------



## Lewlz

Neverfull in a new color


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Turenne pm
Mono NF mm or DE NF mm?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Turenne pm
> Mono NF mm or DE NF mm?



Mono NF mm

Hopefully I can do this...chanel grey medium deauville or monogram NF MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Mono NF mm
> 
> Hopefully I can do this...chanel grey medium deauville or monogram NF MM?


Of course....i always want to ask between LV and Gucci models....
I’ve never seen the Deauville in person, not sure if the material will wear quickly? Did you check out the YouTube videos? I would pick mono NF. 

Mono Alma pm or DE Alma bb?


----------



## queenlobo26

Mono Alma pm

DE Graceful MM or Trevi GM?


----------



## Rani

queenlobo26 said:


> Mono Alma pm
> 
> DE Graceful MM or Trevi GM?


DE Gracefull 

LV Brittany with noir leather or a Speedy b25 empreinte noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> DE Gracefull
> 
> LV Brittany with noir leather or a Speedy b25 empreinte noir?


Brittany 
Mono Pallas bb or mono Alma BB?


----------



## Andrea Meiners

Did this bag come in this color at one time? I don’t see it on the website.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Andrea Meiners said:


> Did this bag come in this color at one time? I don’t see it on the website.


This is the wrong thread for this. Please post in Identify this LV section. thanks....


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Brittany
> Mono Pallas bb or mono Alma BB?


Pallas bb
Elysee or Sarah wallet?


----------



## Kylie M

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pallas bb
> Elysee or Sarah wallet?



Sarah Wallet

Pallas BB or Speedy B


----------



## Rani

Kylie M said:


> Sarah Wallet
> 
> Pallas BB or Speedy B


Speedy B
Siena mm and empreinte Felicie noir or one bag Montaigne bb empreinte noir?


----------



## Kylie M

Rani said:


> Speedy B
> Siena mm and empreinte Felicie noir or one bag Montaigne bb empreinte noir?



Montaigne BB

Pochette Metis Infrorouge or Montaigne BB monogram


----------



## abuae

Kylie M said:


> Montaigne BB
> 
> Pochette Metis Infrorouge or Montaigne BB monogram



Montaigne BB

Montaignee BB or Neo Vivienne


----------



## Rani

Montaigne bb

Iena mm de or Sienna mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> Montaigne bb
> 
> Iena mm de or Sienna mm?


Siena mm
Pochette accessoire nm mono or pochette felicie empreinte noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Siena mm
> Pochette accessoire nm mono or pochette felicie empreinte noir?


Pochette accessoire mono!
Empreinte Vosges or empreinte pins speedy?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette accessoire mono!
> Empreinte Vosges or empreinte pins speedy?


Empreinte pins
Neverfull mm mono rose ballerine or artsy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Empreinte pins
> Neverfull mm mono rose ballerine or artsy?


Artsy
Nm popincourt pm or marignan?


----------



## pilcrow

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Artsy
> Nm popincourt pm or marignan?



Popincourt - in marine! 

Pallas clutch or lorette?


----------



## Bumbles

pilcrow said:


> Popincourt - in marine!
> 
> Pallas clutch or lorette?


Pallas clutch

Denim Clery or noir Clery?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Bumbles said:


> Pallas clutch
> 
> Denim Clery or noir Clery?


Noir clery
Neverfull mm mono rb and pochette accessorie mono or Palm Springs mini bkpk reverse?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Noir clery
> Neverfull mm mono rb and pochette accessorie mono or Palm Springs mini bkpk reverse?


Neverfull and pochette accessorie

Popincourt mm or empreinte speedy with pins?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neverfull and pochette accessorie
> 
> Popincourt mm or empreinte speedy with pins?


Empreinte Speedy with pins
Siena pm or Alma bb epi noir?


----------



## Atticus8754

neverfull mm in DE. or neverfull GM in DE. I loveeee the way the gm looks with the sides cinched in.


----------



## fabuleux

Rani said:


> Empreinte Speedy with pins
> Siena pm or Alma bb epi noir?


Alma BB in Épi Noir
Keepall 55 Macassar or Keepall 55 Eclipse?


----------



## Louisgyal37

fabuleux said:


> Alma BB in Épi Noir
> Keepall 55 Macassar or Keepall 55 Eclipse?


Keepall 55 macassar
MWT speedy noir or speedy B 30 mono?


----------



## hart88hart

Louisgyal37 said:


> Keepall 55 macassar
> MWT speedy noir or speedy B 30 mono?


Speedy noir
My Lockme in Taupe Glacé or Pochette Metis in Papyrus?


----------



## Rani

hart88hart said:


> Speedy noir
> My Lockme in Taupe Glacé or Pochette Metis in Papyrus?


My Lockme 
Pochette Metis empreinte noir or Speedy b25 empreinte noir?


----------



## lee_dya

Rani said:


> My Lockme
> Pochette Metis empreinte noir or Speedy b25 empreinte noir?



Speedy b25 empriente noir!

 Croisette Damier Azure or Neo Noe Mono?


----------



## Louisgyal37

lee_dya said:


> Speedy b25 empriente noir!
> 
> Croisette Damier Azure or Neo Noe Mono?


Neonoe
Pallas bb taupe glacé or Alma bb de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Neonoe
> Pallas bb taupe glacé or Alma bb de?


Pallas bb taupe glace!!!!
Mono iena mm or mono totally mm?


----------



## Wamgurl

Vernis Alma GM

MM Graceful


----------



## Loulouuk

Graceful

Tournelle MM or Estrela nm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Tournelle mm
Mono iena mm or mono totally mm?


----------



## Highestcloud

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Tournelle mm
> Mono iena mm or mono totally mm?


Mono iena!
Pochette felicie or pochette accessoires nm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Highestcloud said:


> Mono iena!
> Pochette felicie or pochette accessoires nm?


Pochette accessories
Empreinte speedy or empreinte Vosges?


----------



## happygirl78

Empreinte Speedy

Keepall 45 mono or Pochette Metis denim


----------



## Toks

Pouchette denim

Epi Alma MM or Epi Cluny MM


----------



## Bumbles

Toks said:


> Pouchette denim
> 
> Epi Alma MM or Epi Cluny MM



Epi Alma MM

Clery denim or Duomo


----------



## momof3boyz

Bumbles said:


> Epi Alma MM
> 
> Clery denim or Duomo


Duomo .
Alma PM DE or Neo Noe monogram in either pink or red ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Duomo .
> Alma PM DE or Neo Noe monogram in either pink or red ?


Neo noe 
Steamer or twist?


----------



## Toks

Twist

Artsy monogram or Melie Monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono artsy
Mono artsy or empreinte artsy?


----------



## Kylie M

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono artsy
> Mono artsy or empreinte artsy?



Mono Artsy


Pochette Metis or Pallas BB


----------



## Louisgyal37

Kylie M said:


> Mono Artsy
> 
> 
> Pochette Metis or Pallas BB


Pochette Metis

Delightful mm Azur or Neverfull mm Azur?


----------



## SDfromND

Delightful DA

Brittany (magnolia) or Jersey (magnolia)?


----------



## Louisgyal37

SDfromND said:


> Delightful DA
> 
> Brittany (magnolia) or Jersey (magnolia)?


Brittany
Empreinte speedy 25 nm or om?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Delightful mm Azur or Neverfull mm Azur?


Azur neverfull mm

Empreinte speedy or empreinte pochette metis?


----------



## Wamgurl

Empreinte Speedy

Artsy or Deauville?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Wamgurl said:


> Empreinte Speedy
> 
> Artsy or Deauville?


Artsy

Artsy or Gracefull mono?


----------



## SDfromND

Louisgyal37 said:


> Brittany
> Empreinte speedy 25 nm or om?


OM 

Cluny or Pochette Metis?


----------



## momof3boyz

SDfromND said:


> OM
> 
> Cluny or Pochette Metis?


Cluny if its in Epi ! Otherwise , I like PM better 
Montaigne MM Monogram or Neo Noe in monogram red or pink ?


----------



## Rani

momof3boyz said:


> Cluny if its in Epi ! Otherwise , I like PM better
> Montaigne MM Monogram or Neo Noe in monogram red or pink ?


Montaigne mm monogram

Montaigne bb empreinte noir or Pochette Metis noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Montaigne mm monogram
> 
> Montaigne bb empreinte noir or Pochette Metis noir?


Pochette metis noir
DE wight or DE Clapton?


----------



## kithi

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis noir
> DE wight or DE Clapton?


DE Clapton 

Speedy b 30 mom monogram or Manhattan noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kithi said:


> DE Clapton
> 
> Speedy b 30 mom monogram or Manhattan noir?


Mon mono speedy 
DE totally MM or mono totally mm?


----------



## magenta924

Mono totally

Reverse Pochette Metis or Pochette Metis?


----------



## Rani

magenta924 said:


> Mono totally
> 
> Reverse Pochette Metis or Pochette Metis?


Pochette Metis mono

Iena mm de or Siena mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> Pochette Metis mono
> 
> Iena mm de or Siena mm?



Siena mm

Pallas bb or Alma bb?


----------



## Kylie M

Louisgyal37 said:


> Siena mm
> 
> Pallas bb or Alma bb?



Alma BB (classic)


Favorite MM or Croisette


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Kylie M said:


> Alma BB (classic)
> 
> 
> Favorite MM or Croisette


Croisette

Bond street or DE Croisette?


----------



## j19

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Croisette
> 
> Bond street or DE Croisette?


Croisette

Alma BB or Speedy b 25


----------



## Wallet Addict

j19 said:


> Croisette
> 
> Alma BB or Speedy b 25


Speedy B 25

Marignan or One Handle Flap?


----------



## LV.NYC

Wallet Addict said:


> Speedy B 25
> 
> Marignan or One Handle Flap?



One handle flap

Double V or Petite Malle?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

LV.NYC said:


> One handle flap
> 
> Double V or Petite Malle?



Petite Malle 

Neverfull MM Monogram or Speedy 30B Mono


----------



## Louisgyal37

Speedy 30 B

Brittany noir or Pallas noir?


----------



## Rggonzal

Pochette Metis Vs Marignan: I just tried on the LV Marignan and I love it!! Had to order it right away (they didn’t have the color I wanted at my local boutique). It’s very comfortable to wear crossbody and by top handle. I also love that it is easy to get into and out of with its heavy duty magnetic closure. I had the Pochette Metis and I prefer the Marignan! I wasn’t fond of the slim compartments in the PM and always scratched up my skin trying to get in and out of the zippered pocket on the back. I also didn’t like the tricky button closure on the PM that you had to align just right to snap it closed, otherwise you end up scratching the hardware trying to fit the little button into the notch. The Marignan has one small and one larger compartment. I highly recommend that you check it out!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy 30 B
> 
> Brittany noir or Pallas noir?


Pallas noir
Popincourt mm or popincourt pm?


----------



## winter0531

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas noir
> Popincourt mm or popincourt pm?


 Pallas noir
Mono Cluny bb with new rose/pink strap or Mono Neo Noe in Rose Poudre?


----------



## evaluna

winter0531 said:


> Pallas noir
> Mono Cluny bb with new rose/pink strap or Mono Neo Noe in Rose Poudre?


Mono Neo Noe in Rose Poudre!

Clapton or Venice?


----------



## winter0531

evaluna said:


> Mono Neo Noe in Rose Poudre!
> 
> Clapton or Venice?


Clapton!
Mono Neo Noe in Rose Poudre or Damier Azur Neverfull MM with pink lining?


----------



## Highestcloud

winter0531 said:


> Clapton!
> Mono Neo Noe in Rose Poudre or Damier Azur Neverfull MM with pink lining?


Mono Neo noe in Rose Poudre!
Pochette accessoire NM in mono or Pochette Toilette 26 mono?


----------



## Rani

Highestcloud said:


> Mono Neo noe in Rose Poudre!
> Pochette accessoire NM in mono or Pochette Toilette 26 mono?


Pochette accessories nm mono
Siena pm or turenne pm?


----------



## Bumbles

Rani said:


> Pochette accessories nm mono
> Siena pm or turenne pm?



Siena PM! 

Pallas clutch or duomo crossbody


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Siena PM!
> 
> Pallas clutch or duomo crossbody


duomo
Nice bb or Pallas beauty case?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> duomo
> Nice bb or Pallas beauty case?


Nice bb 

Kensington or Flandrin?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Nice bb
> 
> Kensington or Flandrin?


Flandrin
Azur speedy or empreinte speedy?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Flandrin
> Azur speedy or empreinte speedy?


Definitely empreinte speedy!!

Essential trunk or Pallas clutch?


----------



## Loulouuk

Pallas clutch

Kensington Bowling or Lymington DE


----------



## momof3boyz

Loulouuk said:


> Pallas clutch
> 
> Kensington Bowling or Lymington DE


Kensington !
Montaigne MM Monogram or Neo Noe Epi Noir ?


----------



## LadyBond

momof3boyz said:


> Kensington !
> Montaigne MM Monogram or Neo Noe Epi Noir ?



Neonoe Epi Noir!

Favorite MM in DE or Pochette Felicie in DA?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Favorite mm in DE
 Pochette metis in mono or empreinte?


----------



## Nivahra

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Favorite mm in DE
> Pochette metis in mono or empreinte?


Pochette Metis Empreinte!

My Lockme BB in Rubis or Noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nivahra said:


> Pochette Metis Empreinte!
> 
> My Lockme BB in Rubis or Noir?


Lockme bb in noir

Empreinte backpack Sorbonne or mono backpack nm montsouris?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Lockme bb in noir
> 
> Empreinte backpack Sorbonne or mono backpack nm montsouris?



Empriente Backpack Sorbonne 


neonoe or flower hobo bag ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ayutilovesGST said:


> Empriente Backpack Sorbonne
> 
> 
> neonoe or flower hobo bag ?


I have both bags, hard decision..probably the flower hobo but I use the bags for different things..
Heritage azur speedy b or heritage mono speedy b?


----------



## Yes!Please!

Bumbles said:


> Nice bb
> 
> Kensington or Flandrin?


Kensington.

TUILERIES BESACE  Or FLOWER TOTE?


----------



## Yes!Please!

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have both bags, hard decision..probably the flower hobo but I use the bags for different things..
> Heritage azur speedy b or heritage mono speedy b?


Heritage Mono Speedy. 

TUILERIES BESACE  Or FLOWER TOTE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Yes!Please! said:


> Heritage Mono Speedy.
> 
> TUILERIES BESACE  Or FLOWER TOTE?


Have both of these and definitely the flower tote. The besace is small so it depends on how much you carry and how you want to use it....
Heritage azur speedy b or heritage mono NF?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have both of these and definitely the flower tote. The besace is small so it depends on how much you carry and how you want to use it....
> Heritage azur speedy b or heritage mono NF?


Speedy b Azur
Soffi or delightful mm azur?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy b Azur
> Soffi or delightful mm azur?


Delightful mm azur!
Mono flower tote or flower hobo?


----------



## jigga85

delightful mm azur!

_________________________________

macassar zippy vertical wallet
or
retiro wallet with black accents


----------



## Louisgyal37

jigga85 said:


> delightful mm azur!
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> macassar zippy vertical wallet
> or
> retiro wallet with black accents


Retiro wallet ( carrying it now) 
Favorite mm de or Clapton noir?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> Retiro wallet ( carrying it now)
> Favorite mm de or Clapton noir?


Favorite mm .
 damier ebene mini 25mm belt  or Run away sneakers denim color ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Favorite mm .
> damier ebene mini 25mm belt  or Run away sneakers denim color ?


Are you trying to decide on these? I have an LV belt and LV shoes, I like wearing my shoes better..I would pick the sneakers!!!!!

Trying to decide if I want something in this collection...
Mono speedy b summer trunks or azur speedy b summer trunks? 
I can’t decide if I like this collection or not...


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Are you trying to decide on these? I have an LV belt and LV shoes, I like wearing my shoes better..I would pick the sneakers!!!!!
> 
> Trying to decide if I want something in this collection...
> Mono speedy b summer trunks or azur speedy b summer trunks?
> I can’t decide if I like this collection or not...


Yes ! Thank you for your thoughts  Its so hard because I do love the sneakers . But on the other hand , wear a belt around 95% of the time . My lifestyle is casual because I am a stay at home mom . So sneakers work . Although I do have a ton of other types  of shoes I love to wear just for running casual errands . There is a big price difference between the two as well . I also worry that I may not like the belt as much once I actually get it and wear with my jeans , pants . Or I could LOVE it and its one of those purchases I just adore ....lol
Azur speedy B !  I am not a huge fan of this collection though   I feel its a little bit busy looking . JMHO


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Yes ! Thank you for your thoughts  Its so hard because I do love the sneakers . But on the other hand , wear a belt around 95% of the time . My lifestyle is casual because I am a stay at home mom . So sneakers work . Although I do have a ton of other types  of shoes I love to wear just for running casual errands . There is a big price difference between the two as well . I also worry that I may not like the belt as much once I actually get it and wear with my jeans , pants . Or I could LOVE it and its one of those purchases I just adore ....lol
> Azur speedy B !  I am not a huge fan of this collection though   I feel its a little bit busy looking . JMHO


I tend to wear the shoes more than the belt and I’m casual everyday....it’s a hard choice! 
Summer trunks cosmetic pouch or summer trunks toiletry pouch?


----------



## viewwing

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I tend to wear the shoes more than the belt and I’m casual everyday....it’s a hard choice!
> Summer trunks cosmetic pouch or summer trunks toiletry pouch?


Toiletry pouch. Clapton backpack or Clapton crossbody?


----------



## Highestcloud

Clapton backpack!
Summer trunks TP 26 or mono PA NM?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Louisgyal37

Highestcloud said:


> Clapton backpack!
> Summer trunks TP 26 or mono PA NM?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Mono PA (classic)
Speedy b 25 azur or graceful pm azur?


----------



## Highestcloud

Speedy b 25 azur
Petit boite chapeau or petit malle


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Highestcloud said:


> Speedy b 25 azur
> Petit boite chapeau or petit malle


Petit boite chapeau
Mono Alma pm or mono Alma bb?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Petit boite chapeau
> Mono Alma pm or mono Alma bb?


Mono Alma bb 

Iena pm de or Graceful pm de?


----------



## momof3boyz

Rani said:


> Mono Alma bb
> 
> Iena pm de or Graceful pm de?


Graceful pm DE .
Alma PM DE or Alma PM Epi Noir ?


----------



## Loulouuk

Alma PM Epi Noir

Siena MM or Lymington DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lymington DE
Azur graceful or mono graceful?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Lymington DE
> Azur graceful or mono graceful?


Azur Graceful
Azur Graceful or speedy b 25 azur?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Azur Graceful
> Azur Graceful or speedy b 25 azur?


Azur graceful
DE Clapton or mono pochette metis?


----------



## patel.nidhi33

Mono Pochette Metis 

Croisette or favorite pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Croisette
Mono speedy b summer trunks or azur speedy b summer trunks? Trying to decide for this collection....I’m starting to like it!


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Croisette
> Mono speedy b summer trunks or azur speedy b summer trunks? Trying to decide for this collection....I’m starting to like it!



Mono speedy b

Ones a chanel but small coco handle or capucines bb?


----------



## Rani

k5ml3k said:


> Mono speedy b
> 
> Ones a chanel but small coco handle or capucines bb?
> 
> View attachment 4058855


Chanel Coco handle

Graceful pm mono or Graceful pm de?


----------



## momof3boyz

Rani said:


> Chanel Coco handle
> 
> Graceful pm mono or Graceful pm de?


DE .
Pochette Metis Monogram or Montaigne MM Monogram ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> DE .
> Pochette Metis Monogram or Montaigne MM Monogram ?


Mono pochette metis
Empreinte pochette metis or empreinte Blanche?


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Speedy 30 in monogram print 
Or Never full GM in damier ebene?


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Speedy 30 in monogram 

Alma bb in mono or nice bb


----------



## momof3boyz

Kalvary4Chanel said:


> Speedy 30 in monogram
> 
> Alma bb in mono or nice bb


Alma bb mono ! 
Alma DE PM or Pochette Metis ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Alma bb mono !
> Alma DE PM or Pochette Metis ?


Pochette metis!!
Mono Montaigne mm or mono speedy b?


----------



## missling

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis!!
> Mono Montaigne mm or mono speedy b?



Mono Montaigne!
Neonoe Epi or Mono Petit Noe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

missling said:


> Mono Montaigne!
> Neonoe Epi or Mono Petit Noe?


Mono petit noe

Trying to decide.......Mono summer trunks NF or nm palls noir (with noir leather sides and noir handles)?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono petit noe
> 
> Trying to decide.......Mono summer trunks NF or nm palls noir (with noir leather sides and noir handles)?


Noir .
Pre loved Epi Brea Noir or Pre loved Epi Brea Quetsche ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Noir .
> Pre loved Epi Brea Noir or Pre loved Epi Brea Quetsche ?


Quetsche is a gorgeous color!!!

Mono flower hobo or mono flower tote?


----------



## Jujubee76

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Quetsche is a gorgeous color!!!
> 
> Mono flower hobo or mono flower tote?



Mono Flower Tote

Berri Mono or Melie Empreinte Noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Jujubee76 said:


> Mono Flower Tote
> 
> Berri Mono or Melie Empreinte Noir?


Moto berri
Mono marignan or empreinte Blanche?


----------



## Zabear

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Moto berri
> Mono marignan or empreinte Blanche?



Empreinte Blanche!

Alma bb in platine or Babylone chain bb in noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Zabear said:


> Empreinte Blanche!
> 
> Alma bb in platine or Babylone chain bb in noir?


Babylone chain bb noir!

Empreinte metis or empreinte melie?


----------



## Jujubee76

Empreinte Melie

Vogel mm or Lockmeto?  You choose the color!  [emoji16]


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Jujubee76 said:


> Empreinte Melie
> 
> Vogel mm or Lockmeto?  You choose the color!  [emoji16]


Did you mean Vosges? I would pick the Vosges probably in noir or marine rouge!
Mono NF summer trunks or azur NF tahitienne?


----------



## Selmass

Mono nf summer trunks! 

Brittany mono or Croisette mono?


----------



## Jujubee76

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did you mean Vosges? I would pick the Vosges probably in noir or marine rouge!
> Mono NF summer trunks or azur NF tahitienne?



Yes, Vosges...  not sure what happened there, maybe auto correct?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Selmass said:


> Mono nf summer trunks!
> 
> Brittany mono or Croisette mono?


Neither of these bags comes in mono but I would pick the DE Brittany..
Mono melie or mono NF mm?


----------



## AAxxx

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neither of these bags comes in mono but I would pick the DE Brittany..
> Mono melie or mono NF mm?



Mono NF mm

NF DE mm or Iena DE mm?


----------



## Bjstew

AAxxx said:


> Mono NF mm
> 
> NF DE mm or Iena DE mm?


Iena DE MM

Turenne PM or Speedy B 25 DE


----------



## Zabear

Bjstew said:


> Iena DE MM
> 
> Turenne PM or Speedy B 25 DE



Speedy B 25.

Babylone chain bb or Pochette Metis empreinte?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Babylone chain bb
Pochette metis Mono or reverse mono?


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Babylone chain bb
> Pochette metis Mono or reverse mono?



Pochette metis mono!

Alma B.B. in DE 
Speedy 25 in DE?


----------



## Bumbles

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Pochette metis mono!
> 
> Alma B.B. in DE
> Speedy 25 in DE?


Speedy 25 DE

Sperone B.B. or Kensington?


----------



## erevex552

Bumbles said:


> Speedy 25 DE
> 
> Sperone B.B. or Kensington?



Kensington.

Neo Noe Epi Noir With  Neverful World Tour Noir
Or 
Speedy World Tour Noir with Pochette Metis Empreinte Noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

erevex552 said:


> Kensington.
> 
> Neo Noe Epi Noir With  Neverful World Tour Noir
> Or
> Speedy World Tour Noir with Pochette Metis Empreinte Noir


Speedy WT and empreinte PM
Mono iena mm or DE iena mm?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy WT and empreinte PM
> Mono iena mm or DE iena mm?


DE Iena .
Monogram Montaigne MM or Neo Noe Monogram / Red combo ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> DE Iena .
> Monogram Montaigne MM or Neo Noe Monogram / Red combo ?


Neonoe Mono/red
Azur NF summer trunks or Azur Tahienne NF?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neonoe Mono/red
> Azur NF summer trunks or Azur Tahienne NF?


Azur Tahienne nf .
Pochette Metis Empreinte Noir or Pochette Metis reverse ?


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

momof3boyz said:


> Azur Tahienne nf .
> Pochette Metis Empreinte Noir or Pochette Metis reverse ?



Pochette metis empreinte noir.

Palm Springs backpack mini 
Speedy 25 damier azur?


----------



## Bumbles

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Pochette metis empreinte noir.
> 
> Palm Springs backpack mini
> Speedy 25 damier azur?



Palm Springs mini backpack

 Speedy B 25 or speedy 30?


----------



## NeLVoe

Speedy B 25
Mon Monogram Neverfull or World Tour Neverfull?


----------



## Louisgyal37

NeLVoe said:


> Speedy B 25
> Mon Monogram Neverfull or World Tour Neverfull?


MWT neverfull 
Palm spring bkp reverse pm or Artsy mm empreinte Celeste?


----------



## momof3boyz

Louisgyal37 said:


> MWT neverfull
> Palm spring bkp reverse pm or Artsy mm empreinte Celeste?


Artsy empreinte Celeste !
Monogram Montaigne MM or Pochette Metis empreinte Noir ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

momof3boyz said:


> Artsy empreinte Celeste !
> Monogram Montaigne MM or Pochette Metis empreinte Noir ?


Pochette Metis emp noir 
Noe bb mono or speedy b 25 azur?


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Bumbles said:


> Palm Springs mini backpack
> 
> Speedy B 25 or speedy 30?



Speedy 30 for sure! 

Croisette in damier azure 
Or capucines in baby pink?


----------



## momof3boyz

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Speedy 30 for sure!
> 
> Croisette in damier azure
> Or capucines in baby pink?


Capucines in baby pink !
Alma PM DE or Pochette Metis Marine Rouge ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Capucines in baby pink !
> Alma PM DE or Pochette Metis Marine Rouge ?


Pm marine rouge
Palm Springs mini backpack mono or pochette metis Mono?


----------



## beachkaka

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pm marine rouge
> Palm Springs mini backpack mono or pochette metis Mono?



Definitely Palm Spring mini.

Epi Alma B.B. or Empreinte speedy 25?


----------



## Louisgyal37

beachkaka said:


> Definitely Palm Spring mini.
> 
> Epi Alma B.B. or Empreinte speedy 25?


Epi Alma bb
Alma bb de or favorite mm de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Epi Alma bb
> Alma bb de or favorite mm de?


Favorite mm DE
Mono NF summer trunks or Tuileries bag?


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

momof3boyz said:


> Capucines in baby pink !
> Alma PM DE or Pochette Metis Marine Rouge ?



Definitely the Pochette metis marine rouge!

Trunk clutch in reverse monogram 
Or city steamer in hot pink (rubis)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Trunk clutch
Mono NF summer trunks or Tuileries bag marine bordeaux?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Trunk clutch
> Mono NF summer trunks or Tuileries bag marine bordeaux?


Tuileries marine Bordeaux

Montaigne bb emp noir or Ponthieu pm noir?


----------



## momof3boyz

Rani said:


> Tuileries marine Bordeaux
> 
> Montaigne bb emp noir or Ponthieu pm noir?


Montaigne bb !
Montaigne MM monogram or Epi speedy 25 in Denim ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Montaigne bb !
> Montaigne MM monogram or Epi speedy 25 in Denim ?


Montaigne mm mono
Mono nice bb or nm montsouris?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne mm mono
> Mono nice bb or nm montsouris?


NM Montsouris .
Lockme bucket bag noir / pink combo or DE Alma PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> NM Montsouris .
> Lockme bucket bag noir / pink combo or DE Alma PM ?


De Alma pm
Mono Montaigne mm or gm?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

LVlvoe_bug said:


> De Alma pm
> Mono Montaigne mm or gm?



Montaigne mm

Pochette Metis Reverse monogram or Gucci Ophidia shoulder bag


----------



## queenvix

CaribeanQueen said:


> Montaigne mm
> 
> Pochette Metis Reverse monogram or Gucci Ophidia shoulder bag



Pochette Metis Reverse monogram

Montsouris MM or GM


----------



## Rani

queenvix said:


> Pochette Metis Reverse monogram
> 
> Montsouris MM or GM


GM

Siena pm or Graceful pm?


----------



## momof3boyz

Rani said:


> GM
> 
> Siena pm or Graceful pm?


Siena pm.
DE Alma PM or Pochette Metis Marine ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> GM
> 
> Siena pm or Graceful pm?


Siena pm

Artsy mono or sully mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Siena pm
> 
> Artsy mono or sully mm?


Artsy mono

My world tour NF or speedy?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Artsy mono
> 
> My world tour NF or speedy?


MWT speedy
Tournelle pm or Siena pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> MWT speedy
> Tournelle pm or Siena pm?


Tournelle pm! have it and my favorite bag!
Empreinte daily pouch or mono daily pouch?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Tournelle pm! have it and my favorite bag!
> Empreinte daily pouch or mono daily pouch?



Empriente

Pochette metis reverse or cherrywood bb


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CaribeanQueen said:


> Empriente
> 
> Pochette metis reverse or cherrywood bb
> View attachment 4087292
> 
> View attachment 4087293


Reverse pm..I’d be worried about color transfer on the patent leather..
Neonoe RP or neonoe Mono summer trunks?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Reverse pm..I’d be worried about color transfer on the patent leather..
> Neonoe RP or neonoe Mono summer trunks?


Neonoe rp(classy and less busy imo)
Zoe wallet or double v wallet compact?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Neonoe rp(classy and less busy imo)
> Zoe wallet or double v wallet compact?


Zoe wallet
Odeon pm or mono pochette metis?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Zoe wallet
> Odeon pm or mono pochette metis?



Mono pochette metis

Mono or reverse pochette metis?


----------



## Louisgyal37

k5ml3k said:


> Mono pochette metis
> 
> Mono or reverse pochette metis?


Mono

Delightful mono or artsy mm?


----------



## Bumbles

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono
> 
> Delightful mono or artsy mm?


Artsy

Zoe or Victorine??


----------



## Rani

Bumbles said:


> Artsy
> 
> Zoe or Victorine??


Victories

Iena pm mono or Graceful pm mono?


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Rani said:


> Victories
> 
> Iena pm mono or Graceful pm mono?



Graceful pm mono!

My lockme Bb or Chain Louise PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Itsrainingstars said:


> Graceful pm mono!
> 
> My lockme Bb or Chain Louise PM?


My lockme bb 

Mono graceful pm or mm?


----------



## Firstfullsteps

LVlvoe_bug said:


> My lockme bb
> 
> Mono graceful pm or mm?


graceful PM.

daily pouch in mono (with pink) or empreinte in pink


----------



## leechiyong

Firstfullsteps said:


> graceful PM.
> 
> daily pouch in mono (with pink) or empreinte in pink


Empreinte.

Petite Malle or Petite Boite Chapeau?


----------



## momof3boyz

leechiyong said:


> Empreinte.
> 
> Petite Malle or Petite Boite Chapeau?


Petite Malle .
Monotaigne MM monogram or Pochette Metis ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

momof3boyz said:


> Petite Malle .
> Monotaigne MM monogram or Pochette Metis ?


Pochette metis
Artsy empreinte Celeste or artsy mono?


----------



## Havanese 28

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pochette metis
> Artsy empreinte Celeste or artsy mono?


Monogram Artsy
Clapton Noir PM or Alma PM DE?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Havanese 28 said:


> Monogram Artsy
> Clapton Noir PM or Alma PM DE?


Clapton noir pm
Palm Springs bkp pm reverse or Montsouris bkp?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Clapton noir pm
> Palm Springs bkp pm reverse or Montsouris bkp?


Montsouris backpack
Mono/noir doctor speedy or neonoe summer trunk azur?


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montsouris backpack
> Mono/noir doctor speedy or neonoe summer trunk azur?



Mono/noir doctor speedy

Capucines PM Noir or Babylon Chain BB Galet


----------



## leechiyong

Capucines PM Noir

Crown Frame or Canne from the FW show?


----------



## PurseAddict728

leechiyong said:


> Capucines PM Noir
> 
> Crown Frame or Canne from the FW show?


Crown Frame

Boccador in Black or Neverfull Epi Indigo


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

PurseAddict728 said:


> Crown Frame
> 
> Boccador in Black or Neverfull Epi Indigo



Neverfull Épi indigo ! 

Alma bb epi noir or damier ébène ?


----------



## Nivahra

Sofialovesvintage said:


> Neverfull Épi indigo !
> 
> Alma bb epi noir or damier ébène ?



Alma bb epi noir

Pochette Metis Rose Poudre or Blanche BB Rose Poudre?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PurseAddict728 said:


> Crown Frame
> 
> Boccador in Black or Neverfull Epi Indigo


What does the crown frame look like?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nivahra said:


> Alma bb epi noir
> 
> Pochette Metis Rose Poudre or Blanche BB Rose Poudre?


Both are beautiful but like the pm design...

Neonoe Mono summer trunks or azur neonoe summer trunks?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both are beautiful but like the pm design...
> 
> Neonoe Mono summer trunks or azur neonoe summer trunks?



Neonoe mono summer trunk

Kensington or Alma bb???


----------



## PurseAddict728

Bumbles said:


> Neonoe mono summer trunk
> 
> Kensington or Alma bb???


Alma BB

DE Croisette or Noir Clapton PM


----------



## Louisgyal37

PurseAddict728 said:


> Alma BB
> 
> DE Croisette or Noir Clapton PM


Clapton pm
Pochette kirigami mono or daily pouch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Neonoe mono summer trunk
> 
> Kensington or Alma bb???


Alma bb......I don’t know if the Kensington has any kind of top closure. The website says snap hook but don’t see the snap hook in the picture...
Mono Alma bb or DE Alma bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Clapton pm
> Pochette kirigami mono or daily pouch?


Ops....daily pouch......
Mono Alma bb or DE Alma bb?


----------



## TaylorXavier

DE Alma BB.

Epi Petit Noe or Epi Neonoe?


----------



## beachkaka

TaylorXavier said:


> DE Alma BB.
> 
> Epi Petit Noe or Epi Neonoe?



Epi Petite Noe, that’s what I bought.
Emprient Montagne bb or Emprient pouchette Metis?


----------



## PurseAddict728

beachkaka said:


> Epi Petite Noe, that’s what I bought.
> Emprient Montagne bb or Emprient pouchette Metis?


Empreinte Pochette Metis

Very One Handle Sesame or City Steamer PM Noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PurseAddict728 said:


> Empreinte Pochette Metis
> 
> Very One Handle Sesame or City Steamer PM Noir


Steamer pm...I have the blooms steamer mm and love it...get compliments from my sa!!!
Mono NF mm or Azur NF MM?


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Steamer pm...I have the blooms steamer mm and love it...get compliments from my sa!!!
> Mono NF mm or Azur NF MM?


Sounds beautiful!
Mono NF MM

Pallas in Sesame or Cluny BB Epi Noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PurseAddict728 said:


> Sounds beautiful!
> Mono NF MM
> 
> Pallas in Sesame or Cluny BB Epi Noir


Thank you! 
Epi NF or Epi speedy?


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you!
> Epi NF or Epi speedy?


Epi NF

Flower Hobo or Artsy MM Mono


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PurseAddict728 said:


> Epi NF
> 
> Flower Hobo or Artsy MM Mono


LVoe both but flower hobo is more comfortable to wear.....
Mono Alma bb or DE Alma bb?


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVlvoe_bug said:


> LVoe both but flower hobo is more comfortable to wear.....
> Mono Alma bb or DE Alma bb?


You have the flower hobo too! I haven't seen anyone really post much about it. 

DE Alma BB

Mylockme BB or Twist PM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PurseAddict728 said:


> You have the flower hobo too! I haven't seen anyone really post much about it.
> 
> DE Alma BB
> 
> Mylockme BB or Twist PM


Twist pm
Clapton or Clapton backpack?


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Twist pm
> Clapton or Clapton backpack?


Clapton

Pochette Metis monogram or Pochette Metis Empreinte


----------



## Bumbles

PurseAddict728 said:


> Clapton
> 
> Pochette Metis monogram or Pochette Metis Empreinte


PM empreinte 

Speedy B 25 or pochette metis epi denim?


----------



## PurseAddict728

Bumbles said:


> PM empreinte
> 
> Speedy B 25 or pochette metis epi denim?


Pochette Metis Epi denim

Saint-Placide or Saint Michel


----------



## julia.pa

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne mm mono
> Mono nice bb or nm montsouris?



montaigne! i‘ve actually thought about purchasing one but i‘m still on the fence haha

alma bb in de OR croisette in de?


----------



## Nivahra

julia.pa said:


> montaigne! i‘ve actually thought about purchasing one but i‘m still on the fence haha
> 
> alma bb in de OR croisette in de?



Alma bb

Montaigne BB or Pochette Metis Empreinte?


----------



## PurseAddict728

Nivahra said:


> Alma bb
> 
> Montaigne BB or Pochette Metis Empreinte?


Pochette Metis Empreinte

Saint-Placide or Saint Michel


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PurseAddict728 said:


> Pochette Metis Empreinte
> 
> Saint-Placide or Saint Michel



Saint Michel
Mono NF mm or Azur NF mm?


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Saint Michel
> Mono NF mm or Azur NF mm?


Mono NF MM

Blanche BB or Pallas BB


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PurseAddict728 said:


> Mono NF MM
> 
> Blanche BB or Pallas BB


Both!! They are both so cute! but I’d like to try the Blanche bb...
Croisette azur or Croisette DE?


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both!! They are both so cute! but I’d like to try the Blanche bb...
> Croisette azur or Croisette DE?


(I have the Blanche BB and I love it!) 

Croisette DE! (I want this bag!)

Cherrywood BB or Alma BB Epi


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PurseAddict728 said:


> (I have the Blanche BB and I love it!)
> 
> Croisette DE! (I want this bag!)
> 
> Cherrywood BB or Alma BB Epi


It looks so cute! I had the Croisette and sold it, sort of regret it.....
Cherrywood bb
Twist pm or steamer pm?


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It looks so cute! I had the Croisette and sold it, sort of regret it.....
> Cherrywood bb
> Twist pm or steamer pm?


Steamer PM (This is gorgeous too)

Palm Springs Mini backpack or Petite Noe


----------



## ShariLee

PurseAddict728 said:


> Steamer PM (This is gorgeous too)
> 
> Palm Springs Mini backpack or Petite Noe



Petite noe

Victorine or double v compact


----------



## Nivahra

ShariLee said:


> Petite noe
> 
> Victorine or double v compact



Victorine

Speedy Watercolor 30 in blanc or Pochette Metis Rose Poudre?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nivahra said:


> Victorine
> 
> Speedy Watercolor 30 in blanc or Pochette Metis Rose Poudre?


Definitely speedy watercolor! 
Georges bb or Pallas chain havane?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Definitely speedy watercolor!
> Georges bb or Pallas chain havane?


Pallas Chain havane

Montaigne bb emp noir or Speedy b25 empreinte noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Pallas Chain havane
> 
> Montaigne bb emp noir or Speedy b25 empreinte noir?


Speedy b empreinte 
Mono nf mm or speedy b mono?


----------



## Capuccino16

S


PurseAddict728 said:


> Pochette Metis Empreinte
> 
> Saint-Placide or Saint Michel


Saint-Placide
Pochette Felicie mono or Pochette Felicie empreinte noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Felicie Mono
Mono NF MM or Pallas shopper?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Felicie Mono
> Mono NF MM or Pallas shopper?


NF mono
Bosphore bkp or Palm Springs reverse pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> NF mono
> Bosphore bkp or Palm Springs reverse pm?


Palmspring reverse pm
Mono ps mini backpack or reverse ps mini backpack?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Palmspring reverse pm
> Mono ps mini backpack or reverse ps mini backpack?


Lol both!!! Hahaha

Reverse mini ps

Sperone bb or duomo crossbody?


----------



## PurseAddict728

Bumbles said:


> Lol both!!! Hahaha
> 
> Reverse mini ps
> 
> Sperone bb or duomo crossbody?


Sperone BB (Duomo was too big and awkward on me).

Hina PM or Millefeuille


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PurseAddict728 said:


> Sperone BB (Duomo was too big and awkward on me).
> 
> Hina PM or Millefeuille


Millefeuille 
Bond street bb or de Croisette?


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Millefeuille
> Bond street bb or de Croisette?


DE Croisette

Mini Alma chain or Love note?


----------



## leechiyong

PurseAddict728 said:


> DE Croisette
> 
> Mini Alma chain or Love note?


Mini Alma.

DA Croisette or Georges BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Mini Alma.
> 
> DA Croisette or Georges BB?


Georges bb! Have the Georges mm and love it...
Cherrywood bb or pm?


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Georges bb! Have the Georges mm and love it...
> Cherrywood bb or pm?


Cherrywood BB

Carry All MM or Duffle Bag


----------



## Kylie M

PurseAddict728 said:


> Cherrywood BB
> 
> Carry All MM or Duffle Bag



Carry All MM

Speedy B or Pallas BB


----------



## leechiyong

Kylie M said:


> Carry All MM
> 
> Speedy B or Pallas BB


Pallas BB.

Twist WOC or Palm Springs Mini?


----------



## Nivahra

leechiyong said:


> Pallas BB.
> 
> Twist WOC or Palm Springs Mini?



Palm Springs Mini

Clemence or Zoe (both in Empreinte Rose)?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Zoe
Pallas shopper or surene?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Zoe
> Pallas shopper or surene?


This is hard, both are beautiful ! Even though I love the empreinte noir, I say Pallas a Shopper, I think maybe it's just the strap placement that makes me sway.

Speedy b25 empreinte noir or Brittany noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> This is hard, both are beautiful ! Even though I love the empreinte noir, I say Pallas a Shopper, I think maybe it's just the strap placement that makes me sway.
> 
> Speedy b25 empreinte noir or Brittany noir?


Thank you! I was going to sell my pallas shopper and started using it to make sure and loved it again....
Brittany noir
Palm spring mini reverse or pallas chain havane?


----------



## erevex552

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you! I was going to sell my pallas shopper and started using it to make sure and loved it again....
> Brittany noir
> Palm spring mini reverse or pallas chain havane?



Pallas chain
Neverfull GM DE or Mono Kirigami set +LV Denim Shawl


----------



## AAxxx

erevex552 said:


> Pallas chain
> Neverfull GM DE or Mono Kirigami set +LV Denim Shawl



Neverfull 

Pochette Metis reverse or Clapton backpack creme  (it’s a bday gift and I have mono and empreinte PM already)


----------



## KAPink

AAxxx said:


> Neverfull
> 
> Pochette Metis reverse or Clapton backpack creme  (it’s a bday gift and I have mono and empreinte PM already)



PM Reverse for sure!

Neverfull MM Mono or DE Speedy B 30? (I want to add to my "classics"... already have a DA Neverfull GM and a mono Speedy 30)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

KAPink said:


> PM Reverse for sure!
> 
> Neverfull MM Mono or DE Speedy B 30? (I want to add to my "classics"... already have a DA Neverfull GM and a mono Speedy 30)


Neverfull Mono mm!!!!
Nm popincourt mm or pm?


----------



## Firstfullsteps

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neverfull Mono mm!!!!
> Nm popincourt mm or pm?


nm popincourt pm

montaigne bb or mm


----------



## PurseAddict728

Firstfullsteps said:


> nm popincourt pm
> 
> montaigne bb or mm


Montaigne BB

New Wave Chain bag PM or New Wave Chain tote


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PurseAddict728 said:


> Montaigne BB
> 
> New Wave Chain bag PM or New Wave Chain tote


Not sure. Would probably take mm but I haven’t seen the tote. I would pick the bag over the tote...
Mono pochette metis or mono mini Palm Springs backpack?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Not sure. Would probably take mm but I haven’t seen the tote. I would pick the bag over the tote...
> Mono pochette metis or mono mini Palm Springs backpack?



Definitely Palm Springs mini backpack

Etui pm or pochette voyage pm?


----------



## TaylorXavier

Oooohh tough choice. I would go for the mono palm springs backpack because of the cute factor.

Artsy or Graceful MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Artsy!
Bond street bb or de Croisette?


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Artsy!
> Bond street bb or de Croisette?


DE Croisette! I love the shape of this bag.

City Steamer EW or Twist Tote?


----------



## insidemysoul

Twist Tote.
Saumur mm Or Speedy b 25


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

insidemysoul said:


> Twist Tote.
> Saumur mm Or Speedy b 25


Love your avartar!
Speedy b
Azur NF or propriano?


----------



## ElysianFields

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Love your avartar!
> Speedy b
> Azur NF or propriano?


DA NF! The mm with rose ballerine lining is on my wishlist!

Capucines bb or petite malle?


----------



## PurseAddict728

ElysianFields said:


> DA NF! The mm with rose ballerine lining is on my wishlist!
> 
> Capucines bb or petite malle?


Capucines BB

Mon Monogram Neverfull GM or Neverfull MM Epi


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PurseAddict728 said:


> Capucines BB
> 
> Mon Monogram Neverfull GM or Neverfull MM Epi


Mon mono Neverful gm
Roses speedy or fleur de jais speedy?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mon mono Neverful gm
> Roses speedy or fleur de jais speedy?


Roses speedy
Neverfull GM mono beige or Artsy mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Roses speedy
> Neverfull GM mono beige or Artsy mono?


Mono artsy
Blanche bb or Blanche mm?


----------



## Orchidlady

Blanche BB
Iena MM or Neverfull MM? For mommy tote.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Orchidlady said:


> Blanche BB
> Iena MM or Neverfull MM? For mommy tote.


Neverfull mm
Montaigne bb mono or Clapton noir?


----------



## PurseAddict728

Louisgyal37 said:


> Neverfull mm
> Montaigne bb mono or Clapton noir?


Clapton PM noir

Pallas BB Noir or Bond Street BB Magnolia


----------



## Bumbles

PurseAddict728 said:


> Clapton PM noir
> 
> Pallas BB Noir or Bond Street BB Magnolia


Pallas BB noir

Pochette metis reverse or mono?


----------



## leechiyong

Bumbles said:


> Pallas BB noir
> 
> Pochette metis reverse or mono?


Mono.

Crown Frame in Time Trunk or Motherboard print?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Mono.
> 
> Crown Frame in Time Trunk or Motherboard print?


Funny! Is that what they are called the print??
Crown frame in time trunk!
Azur graceful or propriano?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Funny! Is that what they are called the print??
> Crown frame in time trunk!
> Azur graceful or propriano?


Azur Graceful 

Montaigne bb emp noir or Pochette Metis emp noir?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> Azur Graceful
> 
> Montaigne bb emp noir or Pochette Metis emp noir?


Pochette metis noir
Graceful pm mono beige or delightful mm old model?


----------



## leechiyong

Graceful PM.

Mon Monogram or My World Tour Speedy?


----------



## AL1982

Crossbody Damier Ebene: Alma BB or Croisette?


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

AL1982 said:


> Crossbody Damier Ebene: Alma BB or Croisette?



Alma B.B.  

Speedy b 25 DE or Alma B.B. épi ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sofialovesvintage said:


> Alma B.B.
> 
> Speedy b 25 DE or Alma B.B. épi ?


Speedy b de
Mono NF mm or azur propriano? Trying to figure out if i should keep my propriano..


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy b de
> Mono NF mm or azur propriano? Trying to figure out if i should keep my propriano..


Mono NF MM (I think the Azur Propriano looks nice too but I love the classic look of the NF)

Blanche BB or Monogram Pochette Metis


----------



## Louisgyal37

leechiyong said:


> Graceful PM.
> 
> Mon Monogram or My World Tour Speedy?


MWT speedy


PurseAddict728 said:


> Mono NF MM (I think the Azur Propriano looks nice too but I love the classic look of the NF)
> 
> Blanche BB or Monogram Pochette Metis


PM
Victorine mono ( gold button) or Victorine DE studs?


----------



## Louisgyal37

PurseAddict728 said:


> Mono NF MM (I think the Azur Propriano looks nice too but I love the classic look of the NF)
> 
> Blanche BB or Monogram Pochette Metis


PM
Victorine ( gold button) mono or Victorine de studs?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> PM
> Victorine ( gold button) mono or Victorine de studs?


Victorine de studs
Time trunk duffle bag or mono/reverse Cannes? Trying to decide without being able to have seen them....


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Victorine de studs
> Time trunk duffle bag or mono/reverse Cannes? Trying to decide without being able to have seen them....


Time trunk duffle bag
Montaigne bb mono or Artsy mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Time trunk duffle bag
> Montaigne bb mono or Artsy mono?


Mono artsy
Empreinte melie or empreinte metis?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono artsy
> Empreinte melie or empreinte metis?


Empreinte metis 

Clery noir or pochette metis reverse?


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Pochette Metis reverse

Louis Vuitton New Wave Chain bag or Monogram Cannes?


----------



## kjunker

leechiyong said:


> Graceful PM.
> 
> Mon Monogram or My World Tour Speedy?


Mon Monogram

Propriano or Graceful


----------



## kjunker

My World Tour Speedy for sure!

Graceful or Kimono


----------



## EJsMommy1

Graceful!

Favorite MM (Mono) or Pochette Felicie?


----------



## Loulouuk

Favorite MM

Twice Empreinte or Pallas BB


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas bb
Mono cluny mm or Georges mm?


----------



## leechiyong

Loulouuk said:


> Favorite MM
> 
> Twice Empreinte or Pallas BB


Pallas BB

Surenne BB or Montaigne BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Pallas BB
> 
> Surenne BB or Montaigne BB?


Montaigne bb
Georges mm or mono cluny mm?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne bb
> Georges mm or mono cluny mm?


Mono cluny mm

City pouch or etui voyage pm?


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

City pouch ( it’s cute and as the added strap) 

Alma bb - mono (already have DE) or nice bb


----------



## HS - The Netherlands

Cluny BB or Pochette Metis Empreinte (Noir)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Kalvary4Chanel said:


> City pouch ( it’s cute and as the added strap)
> 
> Alma bb - mono (already have DE) or nice bb


Alma bb Mono
Pallas shopper or mono surene?


----------



## Loulouuk

Pallas shopper

Belmont or Estrela NM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Estrela nm
Mono totally mm or mono surene?


----------



## Loulouuk

Mono Totally

Totally MM DE or Estrela NM Noir


----------



## Ariel1128

Loulouuk said:


> Mono Totally
> 
> Totally MM DE or Estrela NM Noir


 
Totally MM DE!

Neo Noe monogram noir or classic Speedy 30 DE?


----------



## Khepel

Ariel1128 said:


> Totally MM DE!
> 
> Neo Noe monogram noir or classic Speedy 30 DE?


NeoNoe

Pochette Metis monogram or My Lockme in noir?


----------



## Rani

Khepel said:


> NeoNoe
> 
> Pochette Metis monogram or My Lockme in noir?


Pochette Metis mono

Montaigne bb emp noir or Brittany in noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Brittany in noir
 Mono totally mm or DE totally mm?


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Brittany in noir
> Mono totally mm or DE totally mm?



DE totally mm

Neo Noe noir or Mono Alma bb


----------



## TaylorXavier

Mono alma bb 

Cannes or the Bumbag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Have both and haven’t used either. Both were sort of out of my comfort zone but I am determined to try them both...
Cannes 
Mono NF mm or mono surene noir?


----------



## JLVover93

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have both and haven’t used either. Both were sort of out of my comfort zone but I am determined to try them both...
> Cannes
> Mono NF mm or mono surene noir?


Mono Surene Noir- I was just admiring this bag this morning online! I have a Mono NF MM in Mimosa but the Surene is stunning


----------



## Loulouuk

Belmont or Trevi GM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Loulouuk said:


> Belmont or Trevi GM


Can I pick the Trevi pm? The gm is huge! 
Mono NF mm or DE NF mm? I am thinking of replacing with a mono surene....


----------



## Ariel1128

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Can I pick the Trevi pm? The gm is huge!
> Mono NF mm or DE NF mm? I am thinking of replacing with a mono surene....



DE NF MM!

Alma BB in Damier ebene or Alma BB in epi noir? I’m so torn...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ariel1128 said:


> DE NF MM!
> 
> Alma BB in Damier ebene or Alma BB in epi noir? I’m so torn...


Alma bb in DE! 
Mono totally MM or DE totally mm?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb in DE!
> Mono totally MM or DE totally mm?


DE totally mm

Zoe empreinte rose poudre or victorine empreinte freesia?


----------



## Queensmama

Bumbles said:


> DE totally mm
> 
> Zoe empreinte rose poudre or victorine empreinte freesia?


 
victorine empreinte freesia!
Alma B.B. DE or Noe B.B. DA?


----------



## TaylorXavier

Alma BB DE

Twist MM or New Wave MM?


----------



## Queensmama

TaylorXavier said:


> Alma BB DE
> 
> Twist MM or New Wave MM?



Twist MM ( I can’t disassociate the new wave with “butt bag” lol)

Capucines mm python galet or city steamer mm taurillon Black?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

City steamer noir
Mono surene or nm popincourt noir MM?


----------



## Loulouuk

Popincourt MM

Jersey or Iena MM


----------



## Bumbles

Loulouuk said:


> Popincourt MM
> 
> Jersey or Iena MM


Jersey

Tournelle pm noir or croisette DE?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Bumbles said:


> Jersey
> 
> Tournelle pm noir or croisette DE?


Tournelle pm noir

Favorite mm mono or mono graceful pm beige?


----------



## Queensmama

Louisgyal37 said:


> Tournelle pm noir
> 
> Favorite mm mono or mono graceful pm beige?


Favorite mm mono (with the mono strap)! 
Speedy b 25 in de or Pochette Metis empreinte in noir?


----------



## mdahne

Queensmama said:


> Favorite mm mono (with the mono strap)!
> Speedy b 25 in de or Pochette Metis empreinte in noir?


Speedy B 25 DE

Estrela Noir or Retiro Noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mdahne said:


> Speedy B 25 DE
> 
> Estrela Noir or Retiro Noir?


Have both and LVoe both but use Retiro more.....
DE patches NF or DE Karakoram NF?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have both and LVoe both but use Retiro more.....
> DE patches NF or DE Karakoram NF?


karakoram nf
bond street crossbody or clapton pm? both magnolia


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> karakoram nf
> bond street crossbody or clapton pm? both magnolia


Bond street! 
Mono NF MM or Karakoram NF?


----------



## Rani

Mono NF mm

Pochette Metis mono or Pochette Metis empreinte noir?


----------



## Ariel1128

Rani said:


> Mono NF mm
> 
> Pochette Metis mono or Pochette Metis empreinte noir?



Pochette Metis mono!

Speedy 30 DE or Alma BB mono?


----------



## Khepel

Ariel1128 said:


> Pochette Metis mono!
> 
> Speedy 30 DE or Alma BB mono?


Speedy B de

Kensington DE or Iena DE mm


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Khepel said:


> Speedy B de
> 
> Kensington DE or Iena DE mm


Iena DE mm

New wave tote noir or mono NF MM?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Iena DE mm
> 
> New wave tote noir or mono NF MM?


Mono NF MM

Bumbag or Duomo?


----------



## leechiyong

Bumbles said:


> Mono NF MM
> 
> Bumbag or Duomo?


Duomo.

Cluny BB or Georges BB?


----------



## k5ml3k

leechiyong said:


> Duomo.
> 
> Cluny BB or Georges BB?



George’s BB

Palms Springs Mini or Clapton Backpack ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> George’s BB
> 
> Palms Springs Mini or Clapton Backpack ?


Ps mini, LVoe mine!!!
Empreinte Blanche bb or mono NF mm?


----------



## Loulouuk

Empreinte Blanche bb

Ponthieu PM Marine Rouge or Lymington DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ponthieu pm 
Blanche mm or Blanche bb?


----------



## chubbyshopper

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ponthieu pm
> Blanche mm or Blanche bb?


Blanche BB

Montaigne mono BB or Neo Noe mono noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

chubbyshopper said:


> Blanche BB
> 
> Montaigne mono BB or Neo Noe mono noir


Neo Noe mono noir
Mono cluny mm or Epi cluny mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neo Noe mono noir
> Mono cluny mm or Epi cluny mm?





LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neo Noe mono noir
> Mono cluny mm or Epi cluny mm?


Mono Cluny 

Montaigne mono bb or Siena pm?


----------



## tnatalia82

Surene BB


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono Cluny
> 
> Montaigne mono bb or Siena pm?


Montaigne Mono bb
Mono Montaigne mm or empreinte Montaigne mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montaigne Mono bb
> Mono Montaigne mm or empreinte Montaigne mm?


Montaigne empreinte mm
Reverse pm or reverse psm bkp?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Montaigne empreinte mm
> Reverse pm or reverse psm bkp?


Revere pm
Mono pochette accessoires or mono Kirigami?


----------



## Jeet

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Revere pm
> Mono pochette accessoires or mono Kirigami?


Mono Pochette accessories 

Capucines morning city steamer pm


----------



## Jeet

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Revere pm
> Mono pochette accessoires or mono Kirigami?


Capucines pm or city steamer pm


----------



## leechiyong

Jeet said:


> Capucines pm or city steamer pm


City Steamer.

Pallas BB or Surene BB?


----------



## jigga85

Surene BB

Messenger Titanium or Camera Bag Titanium


----------



## Zabear

jigga85 said:


> Surene BB
> 
> Messenger Titanium or Camera Bag Titanium



Messenger! Looks like it would fit against the body better. 

SC pm or Astrid?


----------



## Rani

Zabear said:


> Messenger! Looks like it would fit against the body better.
> 
> SC pm or Astrid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191805


SC pm

Alma bb epi noir or Cluny bb epi noir?


----------



## momof3boyz

Rani said:


> SC pm
> 
> Alma bb epi noir or Cluny bb epi noir?


Cluny bb epi noir !

Pre loved Epi speedy Noir 30 or Pre loved Givenchy Antigona Noir small ?


----------



## Kylie M

Givenchy Antigona Noir small

Sarah Wallet or Adele Wallet?


----------



## Bumbles

Kylie M said:


> Givenchy Antigona Noir small
> 
> Sarah Wallet or Adele Wallet?


Sarah wallet

Micro boite chapeau or Zoe wallet?


----------



## leechiyong

Bumbles said:


> Sarah wallet
> 
> Micro boite chapeau or Zoe wallet?


Micro boite chapeau.

City Steamer mini or Twist PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Micro boite chapeau.
> 
> City Steamer mini or Twist PM?


City steamer mini
Blanche bb or Karakoram Alma bb?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> City steamer mini
> Blanche bb or Karakoram Alma bb?


Blanche bb
Brittany noir or Speedy b25 empreinte noir?


----------



## Whereami

Speedy

Nrw Wave mm or clapton backpack?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Noir wave mm
Blanche bb or mono surene mm? Trying to decide...


----------



## cagl00

Whereami said:


> Speedy
> 
> Nrw Wave mm or clapton backpack?



Clapton backpack. [emoji7]


----------



## Loulouuk

Palermo GM or Estrela NM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Estrela nm
Blanche bb or mono surene mm?


----------



## Loulouuk

Surene MM 

Lymington DA or Siracusa MM


----------



## thebagqueen

Lymington DA

Artsy MM or Reverse Pouchette Metis?


----------



## Zoezampalunga

thebagqueen said:


> Lymington DA
> 
> Artsy MM or Reverse Pouchette Metis?



Artsy.
Lymington DA or Propiano?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Zoezampalunga said:


> Artsy.
> Lymington DA or Propiano?


Propriano 
Mono clunny mm or Epi cluny mm?


----------



## leechiyong

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Propriano
> Mono clunny mm or Epi cluny mm?


Mono Cluny MM.

Epi Alma mini or empreinte Speedy B 20?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Mono Cluny MM.
> 
> Epi Alma mini or empreinte Speedy B 20?


Empreinte speedy

De Alma Karakoram or mono Alma bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Mono Cluny MM.
> 
> Epi Alma mini or empreinte Speedy B 20?


Empreinte speedy

De Alma Karakoram or mono Alma bb?
Not sure what happened. Sorry for the multiple posts..


----------



## Zabear

Mono Alma bb.

Empreinte speedy 30 or SC in noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy
Karakoram Alma bb or Blanche bb?


----------



## Queensmama

Karakoram Alma bb 

Mono petite Noe or DE speedy b 25?


----------



## insidemysoul

DE speedy b 25
New Wave Chain Bag or Crown Frame?


----------



## leechiyong

insidemysoul said:


> DE speedy b 25
> New Wave Chain Bag or Crown Frame?


Crown Frame.

City Steamer or Crown Frame?


----------



## Queensmama

City steamer

Speedy b 25 mono or petit noe mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy b
De Alma bb or Karakoram Alma bb?


----------



## Queensmama

Ooh tough one! Karakoram, it really makes you look twice. 
Galet python capucines B.B. or noir empreinte Montaigne B.B.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Noir empreinte Montaigne
Palm spring pm backpack or nm montsouris backpack?


----------



## beachkaka

old version montsouris or palm spring over new montsouris
Noir epi speedy 25 or Empriente speedy 20?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy
Mono Montaigne mm or empreinte Montaigne mm?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy
> Mono Montaigne mm or empreinte Montaigne mm?


Empreinte montaigne 

Clery denim or speedy B 25?


----------



## leechiyong

Bumbles said:


> Empreinte montaigne
> 
> Clery denim or speedy B 25?


Speedy B 25.

Alma MM or Papillon MM?


----------



## Ariel1128

leechiyong said:


> Speedy B 25.
> 
> Alma MM or Papillon MM?



Alma MM!

Alma PM mono or Alma BB epi Noir?


----------



## Brittnee89

Ariel1128 said:


> Alma MM!
> 
> Alma PM mono or Alma BB epi Noir?



Alma BB Epi Noir

Clapton Backpack or Palm Springs Mini?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Palm spring mini
DE bond street or DE Karakoram Alma bb?


----------



## for3v3rz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Palm spring mini
> DE bond street or DE Karakoram Alma bb?



DE bond street
Pochette Metis Emp or Artsy Emp?


----------



## Bumbles

for3v3rz said:


> DE bond street
> Pochette Metis Emp or Artsy Emp?


Pochette metis

Duomo crossbody or Kensington?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Pochette metis
> 
> Duomo crossbody or Kensington?


Duomo
Clapton backpack or Clapton pm?


----------



## Olgita

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Duomo
> Clapton backpack or Clapton pm?



Clapton pm

Pochette Metis or Capucines B.B.?


----------



## leechiyong

Olgita said:


> Clapton pm
> 
> Pochette Metis or Capucines B.B.?


Capucines BB.

Brittany or Surene MM?


----------



## Fally420

Brittany

Montaigne MM empreinte or Speedy 25 empreinte? both noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy
De jersey or de bond street?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy
> De jersey or de bond street?



DE Bond Street

Kabuki Twist WOC or Twist MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> DE Bond Street
> 
> Kabuki Twist WOC or Twist MM?
> 
> View attachment 4204638
> 
> View attachment 4204639


Twist mm 
Mono NF mm or Mono surene noir?


----------



## Justluvabag

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Twist mm
> Mono NF mm or Mono surene noir?


 Surene 

Monogram speedyb 25 or Alma BB


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

Justluvabag said:


> Surene
> 
> Monogram speedyb 25 or Alma BB



Monogram speedy b 25 I have one it’s
[emoji108] 


Noé in damier azur or pochette Metis in monogram


----------



## Bumbles

Sofialovesvintage said:


> Monogram speedy b 25 I have one it’s
> [emoji108]
> 
> 
> Noé in damier azur or pochette Metis in monogram


Pochette metis

Nano speedy or nano noe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Pochette metis
> 
> Nano speedy or nano noe?


Nano speedy!
Empreinte Blanche bb or DE bond street?


----------



## Rani

Bumbles said:


> Pochette metis
> 
> Nano speedy or nano noe?


Nano Speedy
Sienna mm or Turenne pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Nano Speedy
> Sienna mm or Turenne pm?


Turenne pm
Empreinte Blanche bb or de bond street?


----------



## Loulouuk

Bond Street

Siracusa MM or Lymington DA


----------



## Rani

Loulouuk said:


> Bond Street
> 
> Siracusa MM or Lymington DA


Lymington DA

Neverfull mm de or Siena mm?


----------



## TaylorXavier

Siena MM 

Saint Placide or Mylockme BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saint placide
Vavin mm or empreinte pochette metis?


----------



## Fally420

empreinte PM

Twist or LockMeTote? both in black


----------



## TaylorXavier

Twist

Croisette Damier Ebene or Alma BB Damier Ebene?


----------



## Rani

TaylorXavier said:


> Twist
> 
> Croisette Damier Ebene or Alma BB Damier Ebene?


Alma bb Damien ebene

Felicie in empreinte noir or Blanche bb empreinte noir?


----------



## HailHipster

Yay #7000!
Blanche BB Empreinte Noir.

Alma BB Monogram or Eva Cluch Monogram?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb Mono
Logomania scarf or LV stories shawl?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb Mono
> Logomania scarf or LV stories shawl?


Logomania!

Clery denim or Pallas clutch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas clutch!
Blanche bb or mono surene bb?


----------



## leechiyong

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas clutch!
> Blanche bb or mono surene bb?


Mono Surene BB.

Boite Chapeau Souple or Petite Boite Chapeau?


----------



## for3v3rz

Alma or Noe Noe in Epi Black?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Mono Surene BB.
> 
> Boite Chapeau Souple or Petite Boite Chapeau?


Boite chapeau souple! Have it and it’s a beautiful bag.
Empreinte noir surene or empreinte marine rouge surene?


----------



## sandra cheong

Empreinte


LVlvoe_bug said:


> Boite chapeau souple! Have it and it’s a beautiful bag.
> Empreinte noir surene or empreinte marine rouge surene?


Empreinte noir surene
Speedy30B world tour or lymington DE


----------



## leechiyong

sandra cheong said:


> Empreinte
> 
> Empreinte noir surene
> Speedy30B world tour or lymington DE


Speedy 30.

Crown Frame or City Frame?


----------



## queenlobo26

leechiyong said:


> Speedy 30.
> 
> Crown Frame or City Frame?


City Frame

DE Graceful MM or Jersey


----------



## ADreamDeferred

queenlobo26 said:


> City Frame
> 
> DE Graceful MM or Jersey


Graceful!

* New Wave chain bag OR Petite Malle? *


----------



## leechiyong

ADreamDeferred said:


> Graceful!
> 
> * New Wave chain bag OR Petite Malle? *


Petite Malle.

Dauphine or Biface?


----------



## TaylorXavier

Dauphine 

Alma BB patent or epi?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb patent
Mono Pallas or empriente surene mm?


----------



## Loulouuk

Pallas hands down my fav bag

Alma BB DE or Duomo Crossbody


----------



## Rani

Loulouuk said:


> Pallas hands down my fav bag
> 
> Alma BB DE or Duomo Crossbody


Alma bb de
Alma by epi noir or Blanche bb noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Alma bb de
> Alma by epi noir or Blanche bb noir?


Blanche bb noir

Mono graceful pm or Pallas (leather sides)?


----------



## leechiyong

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Blanche bb noir
> 
> Mono graceful pm or Pallas (leather sides)?


Mono Graceful PM.

Surene BB or Blanche BB?


----------



## sandra cheong

leechiyong said:


> Speedy 30.
> 
> Crown Frame or City Frame?





leechiyong said:


> Mono Graceful PM.
> 
> Surene BB or Blanche BB?


surene bb. Pochette metis or alma bb DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sandra cheong said:


> surene bb. Pochette metis or alma bb DE


Pochette metis!
Catogram speedy or catogram NF?


----------



## Grande Latte

Catogram speedy.

Pochette metis monogram or empreinte leather?


----------



## leechiyong

Grande Latte said:


> Catogram speedy.
> 
> Pochette metis monogram or empreinte leather?


Empreinte.

Catogram neverfull or monogram galaxy alpha messenger?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Empreinte.
> 
> Catogram neverfull or monogram galaxy alpha messenger?


Mono galaxy 
Mono graceful pm or mono NF mm?


----------



## sandra cheong

Mojo NF


LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono galaxy
> Mono graceful pm or mono NF mm?[/QUOTE
> mono NF.
> Speedy WT30 or pochette Métis reverse mono


----------



## Bumbles

Catogram zcp or Xmas animation Victorine?


----------



## MrsHinzo

Bumbles said:


> Catogram zcp or Xmas animation Victorine?



Catogram zcp.


----------



## MrsHinzo

Mon Monogram Speedy 25 
or 
Noir Empreinte Speedy 25


----------



## Grande Latte

Noir empreinte speedy 25.

TP 16 or TP 19.


----------



## AAxxx

Grande Latte said:


> Noir empreinte speedy 25.
> 
> TP 16 or TP 19.



TP19

Neverfull MM DE or Totally MM DE?


----------



## Rani

AAxxx said:


> TP19
> 
> Neverfull MM DE or Totally MM DE?


Neverfull mm De

Neverfull mm de or Neverfull mm mono?


----------



## XCCX

Rani said:


> Neverfull mm De
> 
> Neverfull mm de or Neverfull mm mono?



Neverfull MM mono

Neonoe mono or noe petite mono?


----------



## leechiyong

XCCX said:


> Neverfull MM mono
> 
> Neonoe mono or noe petite mono?


Neonoe mono.

City Frame or Doctor Speedy?


----------



## TaylorXavier

City Frame 

Twist or Petite Malle?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Twist!
Catogram NF or catogram twist?


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Twist!
> Catogram NF or catogram twist?



Catogram NF!

Catogram speedy or speedy roses vintage ?


----------



## leechiyong

Sofialovesvintage said:


> Catogram NF!
> 
> Catogram speedy or speedy roses vintage ?


Speedy Roses.

Essential trunk or micro boite chapeau?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Speedy Roses.
> 
> Essential trunk or micro boite chapeau?


Essential trunk!
Essential trunk time trunk or catogram?


----------



## leechiyong

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Essential trunk!
> Essential trunk time trunk or catogram?


Time trunk unless if it's the white catogram from the Asia pop-ups.

Twist tote or twist PM?


----------



## Rani

leechiyong said:


> Time trunk unless if it's the white catogram from the Asia pop-ups.
> 
> Twist tote or twist PM?


Twist pm

Speedy b30 damier ebene or Neverfull mm de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Twist pm
> 
> Speedy b30 damier ebene or Neverfull mm de?


DE speedy b
Summer trunks speedy or NF?


----------



## melovepurse

Summer trunks Speedy

Milla PM in Kimono (purple) or MyLockme studs?


----------



## leechiyong

Milla PM in Kimono.

Milla PM, City Steamer PM, or Lockit PM?


----------



## Loulouuk

Lockit PM

Salvi or Lymington DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lymington
DE Iena mm or LV riverside?


----------



## USCGirlie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Lymington
> DE Iena mm or LV riverside?



DE Iena MM! 
Alma BB or Croisette?


----------



## leechiyong

USCGirlie said:


> DE Iena MM!
> Alma BB or Croisette?


Croisette.

City Frame or Milla?


----------



## Bumbles

leechiyong said:


> Croisette.
> 
> City Frame or Milla?


Milla

Kensington or bond st bb??


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Milla
> 
> Kensington or bond st bb??


Bond street bb
Beaubourg mm or Pallas?


----------



## Loulouuk

Pallas! I have the BB and regular size...

Retiro NM vachetta or Salvi


----------



## momof3boyz

Loulouuk said:


> Pallas! I have the BB and regular size...
> 
> Retiro NM vachetta or Salvi


Retiro !
Freedom in  navy  or Capucines PM Noir ?


----------



## Rani

momof3boyz said:


> Retiro !
> Freedom in  navy  or Capucines PM Noir ?


Capucines pm noir

Neverfull mm mono with beige interior or Neverfull mm de?


----------



## Bumbles

Rani said:


> Capucines pm noir
> 
> Neverfull mm mono with beige interior or Neverfull mm de?



Neverfull mm de

Saintonge or croisette?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saintonge 
Beaubourg mm or catogram twist?


----------



## Loulouuk

Beaubourg mm

Jersey or Lymington DE


----------



## thebagqueen

Jersey


Artsy or pouchette Métis?


----------



## momof3boyz

thebagqueen said:


> Jersey
> 
> 
> Artsy or pouchette Métis?


Artsy !
Montaigne MM Monogram or Capucines PM Noir ?


----------



## Chouabao

Montaigne!
Siena pm or Nenoe epi noir?


----------



## momof3boyz

Chouabao said:


> Montaigne!
> Siena pm or Nenoe epi noir?


Neo Noe Epi !
Epi Noir twist belt or Run away sneakers in black /mono ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Neo Noe Epi !
> Epi Noir twist belt or Run away sneakers in black /mono ?


Runaway sneakers
Catogram essential trunk or catogram micro boite chapeau?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Runaway sneakers
> Catogram essential trunk or catogram micro boite chapeau?


Definitely catogram essential trunk

Victorine leopard Xmas animation or victorine mono?


----------



## momof3boyz

Bumbles said:


> Definitely catogram essential trunk
> 
> Victorine leopard Xmas animation or victorine mono?


Victorine mono .
Capucines PM Noir or Epi Brea MM Pre owned ?


----------



## Chouabao

Capucines
Clapton noir or cluny epi noir or my lockme noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Clapton noir
Pallas noir with leather sides or beaubourg mm?


----------



## momof3boyz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Clapton noir
> Pallas noir with leather sides or beaubourg mm?


Pallas Noir .
Speedy b DE 30 or Capucines PM Noir ?


----------



## k5ml3k

Capucines [emoji173]️

Palm Springs Mini in mono or reverse mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Capucines [emoji173]️
> 
> Palm Springs Mini in mono or reverse mono?


In mono!

Mono pochette metis or mono favorite mm?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> In mono!
> 
> Mono pochette metis or mono favorite mm?


Mono PM

Catogram Elizabeth pouch or nothing? Lol I know a funny one


----------



## momof3boyz

Bumbles said:


> Mono PM
> 
> Catogram Elizabeth pouch or nothing? Lol I know a funny one


Elizabeth pouch ! lol 
Capucines PM Noir or Monogram Montaigne MM ?


----------



## lvbananas

Capucines PM noir

Monogram Pochette metis or Palm springs mini backpack


----------



## TaylorXavier

Palm Springs mini 

Cannes bag or Duffle bag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

TaylorXavier said:


> Palm Springs mini
> 
> Cannes bag or Duffle bag?


I have both, I’d probably pick the Cannes

New wave chain bag or chain tote?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have both, I’d probably pick the Cannes
> 
> New wave chain bag or chain tote?


Chain tote

Bond st bb or croisette?


----------



## leechiyong

Bumbles said:


> Chain tote
> 
> Bond st bb or croisette?


Croisette.

Capucines or Twist?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Croisette.
> 
> Capucines or Twist?


Twist
Iena mm mono or DE?


----------



## emms2381

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Twist
> Iena mm mono or DE?



Damier Ebene.

Pochette Metis -

Reverse or monogram


----------



## Bumbles

emms2381 said:


> Damier Ebene.
> 
> Pochette Metis -
> 
> Reverse or monogram


Reverse PM

Speedy B or speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Reverse PM
> 
> Speedy B or speedy?


Speedy b!
Mono favorite mm or mono graceful pm?


----------



## Loulouuk

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy b!
> Mono favorite mm or mono graceful pm?



Mono favorite

Normandy Magnolia or Retiro NM Vachetta


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Loulouuk said:


> Mono favorite
> 
> Normandy Magnolia or Retiro NM Vachetta


I would pick the retiro with no vachetta...
Mono cluny bb or mono cluny mm?


----------



## leechiyong

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I would pick the retiro with no vachetta...
> Mono cluny bb or mono cluny mm?


Cluny BB.

Catogram NF or Galaxy Alpha Messenger?


----------



## fabuleux

leechiyong said:


> Cluny BB.
> 
> Catogram NF or Galaxy Alpha Messenger?


Catogram NF. At least it will retain its value better. 
Keepall 45 or All-In GM?


----------



## Julezah

Keepall 45.

Neverfull or Noe?



fabuleux said:


> Catogram NF. At least it will retain its value better.
> Keepall 45 or All-In GM?


----------



## luvspurses

Julezah said:


> Keepall 45.
> 
> Neverfull or Noe?


neverfull

speedy 25 cerises or speedy 30 kusama?


----------



## leechiyong

luvspurses said:


> neverfull
> 
> speedy 25 cerises or speedy 30 kusama?


Speedy 25 cerises.

PBC monogram or leather with cats?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Speedy 25 cerises.
> 
> PBC monogram or leather with cats?


Pbc monogram
Sarah with lions or zcp with cats?


----------



## Loulouuk

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pbc monogram
> Sarah with lions or zcp with cats?


Leather with cats

Normandy magnolia or jersey magnolia


----------



## Louisgyal37

Loulouuk said:


> Leather with cats
> 
> Normandy magnolia or jersey magnolia


Jersey magnolia 

Kabuki neverfull or world tour neverfull?


----------



## Bmore chic

Louisgyal37 said:


> Jersey magnolia
> 
> Kabuki neverfull or world tour neverfull?


Kabuki Neverfull.

Double V compact in black or sesame.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bmore chic said:


> Kabuki Neverfull.
> 
> Double V compact in black or sesame.


Double v compact in black
Daily pouch or toiletry pouch?


----------



## leechiyong

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Double v compact in black
> Daily pouch or toiletry pouch?


Daily pouch.

Palm Springs mini or Cannes?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Daily pouch.
> 
> Palm Springs mini or Cannes?


Palm Springs mini
Clapton backpack or nm montsouris backpack?


----------



## themeanreds

Clapton Backpack

Alma BB in Epi or Cluny BB in Epi


----------



## leechiyong

themeanreds said:


> Clapton Backpack
> 
> Alma BB in Epi or Cluny BB in Epi


Alma BB in epi.

Alma nano or alma mini?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Alma BB in epi.
> 
> Alma nano or alma mini?


Alma mini
Kirigami Mono or catogram?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma mini
> Kirigami Mono or catogram?


 catogram ( but just for this small piece personally)
ok here are some vintage:
cerises bucket with mini pochette or cabas adventure mm damier azur
( i know, 2 very different bags)


----------



## momof3boyz

luvspurses said:


> catogram ( but just for this small piece personally)
> ok here are some vintage:
> cerises bucket with mini pochette or cabas adventure mm damier azur
> ( i know, 2 very different bags)


Cabas MM Azur .
Alma bb Epi Electric Noir  or Capucines bb Noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

momof3boyz said:


> Cabas MM Azur .
> Alma bb Epi Electric Noir  or Capucines bb Noir ?


Capuchins bb

Classic pochette metis or pochette metis with braided handle?


----------



## leechiyong

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Capuchins bb
> 
> Classic pochette metis or pochette metis with braided handle?


Classic.

Petite boite chapeau or boite chapeau souple?


----------



## TaylorXavier

Petite Boite Chapeau 

Crown Frame or Trunk Clutch?


----------



## leechiyong

TaylorXavier said:


> Petite Boite Chapeau
> 
> Crown Frame or Trunk Clutch?


Crown frame.

Neonoe or pochette metis?


----------



## Louisgyal37

leechiyong said:


> Crown frame.
> 
> Neonoe or pochette metis?


Pochette Metis 

Kabuki neverfull or world tour neverfull ?


----------



## Rani

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Kabuki neverfull or world tour neverfull ?


World Tour Neverfull 
Brittany noir or Speedy b25 empreinte noir?


----------



## leechiyong

Rani said:


> World Tour Neverfull
> Brittany noir or Speedy b25 empreinte noir?


Brittany.

City steamer or petite boite chapeau?


----------



## rgd1028

Neverful mm mono with beige interior

Empreinte Blanche MM Noir or Monogram Surene MM in black


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rgd1028 said:


> Neverful mm mono with beige interior
> 
> Empreinte Blanche MM Noir or Monogram Surene MM in black


Mono surene mm in noir! I have this bag and lvoe it!!!

Catogram twist or catogram speedy?


----------



## Bumbles

Catogram speedy 

Micro boite chapeau trunks collection or micro boite chapeau monogram?


LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono surene mm in noir! I have this bag and lvoe it!!!
> 
> Catogram twist or catogram speedy?


----------



## ahluc18

Mylockme bb or New Wave pm?


----------



## Bumbles

ahluc18 said:


> Mylockme bb or New Wave pm?


New wave pm

Micro boite chapeau trunk edition or micro boite chapeau monogram?


----------



## leechiyong

Bumbles said:


> New wave pm
> 
> Micro boite chapeau trunk edition or micro boite chapeau monogram?


Monogram.

Milla or capucines?


----------



## Bumbles

leechiyong said:


> Monogram.
> 
> Milla or capucines?



Hey leechiyong! How you been? I was thinking mono too. The reason I asked was because I’m after mono, but my store got in the trunks one by chance, and so am thinking what do I do. They said no chance of mono coming in at all. I’m saw the trunk and it’s ok, but the design is so functional and works for me, if you know what I mean, so I am torn, thanks for the input. 

Anyway but t this thread, capucines

Bond st bb or PM reverse?


----------



## leechiyong

Bumbles said:


> Hey leechiyong! How you been? I was thinking mono too. The reason I asked was because I’m after mono, but my store got in the trunks one by chance, and so am thinking what do I do. They said no chance of mono coming in at all. I’m saw the trunk and it’s ok, but the design is so functional and works for me, if you know what I mean, so I am torn, thanks for the input.


Hey, Bumbles!  Doing well, thanks!  How are you?

That stinks about your store not getting the monogram version.  My preference mainly comes down to it having silver accents and not gold.  That said, which is worse to you, not adding an MBC at all to your collection or getting it and finding a monogram version later?


Bumbles said:


> Anyway but t this thread, capucines
> 
> Bond st bb or PM reverse?


Bond St. BB.

Blanche BB or surenne BB?


----------



## ahluc18

leechiyong said:


> Monogram.
> 
> Milla or capucines?


I like Capucines BB  My sis inlaw owns one.


----------



## ahluc18

leechiyong said:


> Hey, Bumbles!  Doing well, thanks!  How are you?
> 
> That stinks about your store not getting the monogram version.  My preference mainly comes down to it having silver accents and not gold.  That said, which is worse to you, not adding an MBC at all to your collection or getting it and finding a monogram version later?
> 
> Bond St. BB.
> 
> Blanche BB or surenne BB?


Blanche BB


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Hey, Bumbles!  Doing well, thanks!  How are you?
> 
> That stinks about your store not getting the monogram version.  My preference mainly comes down to it having silver accents and not gold.  That said, which is worse to you, not adding an MBC at all to your collection or getting it and finding a monogram version later?
> 
> Bond St. BB.
> 
> Blanche BB or surenne BB?


Surenne bb

Pochette metis or Pallas bb?


----------



## gburgnicole

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Surenne bb
> 
> Pochette metis or Pallas bb?


Pochette Metis!

Flower hobo or Turenne mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

gburgnicole said:


> Pochette Metis!
> 
> Flower hobo or Turenne mm?


Had the flower hobo and sold it and lvoe my turenne mm!!
Nice bb or Pallas beauty case?


----------



## leechiyong

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Had the flower hobo and sold it and lvoe my turenne mm!!
> Nice bb or Pallas beauty case?


Nice BB.

Pochette voyage in galaxy or daily pouch in rose poudre empreinte?


----------



## Bumbles

leechiyong said:


> Nice BB.
> 
> Pochette voyage in galaxy or daily pouch in rose poudre empreinte?


Daily pouch rose poudre empreinte 

Thanks for the advice leechiyong. Yeah it’s a tough one, but where I am I’m even lucky the trunk MBC came in. Everything is so scarce, and nothing is available. And with this stupid no hold, no waitlist system I can’t get anything. I want the leopard Xmas charm, but nothing, and I’ve been checking and calling for over a month now. I’m so disappointed. By chance I popped in and saw the MBC trunks and the SA said it just came in, and that was 4 days ago, so I’m gathering by now it’s gone, lol..... I didn’t want to buy it just in case I was sure about the pattern if you know what I mean. And hubby wasn’t with me, so couldn’t give me any input either. But I have to admit the design was beautiful and I could see myself using it. It was only the pattern. Oh well, it’s probably gone now, no point thinking about it. 

Anyway, croisette or Pochette Metis reverse?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Daily pouch rose poudre empreinte
> 
> Thanks for the advice leechiyong. Yeah it’s a tough one, but where I am I’m even lucky the trunk MBC came in. Everything is so scarce, and nothing is available. And with this stupid no hold, no waitlist system I can’t get anything. I want the leopard Xmas charm, but nothing, and I’ve been checking and calling for over a month now. I’m so disappointed. By chance I popped in and saw the MBC trunks and the SA said it just came in, and that was 4 days ago, so I’m gathering by now it’s gone, lol..... I didn’t want to buy it just in case I was sure about the pattern if you know what I mean. And hubby wasn’t with me, so couldn’t give me any input either. But I have to admit the design was beautiful and I could see myself using it. It was only the pattern. Oh well, it’s probably gone now, no point thinking about it.
> 
> Anyway, croisette or Pochette Metis reverse?


Pochette metis reverse!
Mono NF mm or mono artsy?


----------



## leechiyong

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis reverse!
> Mono NF mm or mono artsy?


Mono artsy.

PA or mini PA?


----------



## Rani

leechiyong said:


> Mono artsy.
> 
> PA or mini PA?


PA

Alma bb epi Noir or Blanche bb Noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> PA
> 
> Alma bb epi Noir or Blanche bb Noir?


Blanche bb noir
Galaxy pocket organizer or mono pocket organizer?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Hey, Bumbles!  Doing well, thanks!  How are you?
> 
> That stinks about your store not getting the monogram version.  My preference mainly comes down to it having silver accents and not gold.  That said, which is worse to you, not adding an MBC at all to your collection or getting it and finding a monogram version later?
> 
> Bond St. BB.
> 
> Blanche BB or surenne BB?


Blanche bb
Mono speedy or DE speedy?


----------



## Loulouuk

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Blanche bb
> Mono speedy or DE speedy?



DE speedy

Normandy or Lymington


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Lymington
Epi Neo Noê or Epi Speedy?


----------



## jill39

Epi Neo Noe
Monogram Neo Noe or Epi Alma bb?


----------



## Rani

jill39 said:


> Epi Neo Noe
> Monogram Neo Noe or Epi Alma bb?


Epi Alma bb
Pochette Metis noir or Blanche bb noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Epi Alma bb
> Pochette Metis noir or Blanche bb noir?


Pochette metis noir!
Pallas clutch or Pallas bb?


----------



## Tnt123

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis noir!
> Pallas clutch or Pallas bb?


Pallas bb!!


----------



## LL777

Neverfull GM in mono or DE?


----------



## thelostlala

Neverfull GM in Mono.

Love Lock Felicie or Love Lock Neverfull?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

thelostlala said:


> Neverfull GM in Mono.
> 
> Love Lock Felicie or Love Lock Neverfull?


Love lock neverfull

Mono alma bb or Locky bb noir?


----------



## ahluc18

leechiyong said:


> Duomo.
> 
> Cluny BB or Georges BB?


Which bag did you end up getting?  Cluny BB or Georges BB?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Love lock neverfull
> 
> Mono alma bb or Locky bb noir?


Mono Alma bb. 
Montaigne bb noir or Blanche bb noir?


----------



## Bumbles

Rani said:


> Mono Alma bb.
> Montaigne bb noir or Blanche bb noir?


Montaigne bb

New wave heart bag in black or croisette?


----------



## Jamesmum

Ooh croisette

Cluny MM monogram or Turenne pm


----------



## Rani

Jamesmum said:


> Ooh croisette
> 
> Cluny MM monogram or Turenne pm


Turenne pm
Alma bb epi noir or Blanche bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rani said:


> Turenne pm
> Alma bb epi noir or Blanche bb?


Blanche bb
Mono cluny bb or mono Pallas bb?


----------



## ahluc18

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Blanche bb
> Mono cluny bb or mono Pallas bb?


cluny bb


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono Montaigne mm or empreinte montaigne bb?


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono Montaigne mm or empreinte montaigne bb?



Empriente montaigne bb

Trunk clutch or Petite Malle?


----------



## Bumbles

LadyFabuluxe said:


> Empriente montaigne bb
> 
> Trunk clutch or Petite Malle?


Petite Malle

Pochette double zip blossom or heart new wave noir?


----------



## leechiyong

Bumbles said:


> Petite Malle
> 
> Pochette double zip blossom or heart new wave noir?


Heart new wave noir.

Dauphine MM or the mini luggage?


----------



## Bumbles

leechiyong said:


> Heart new wave noir.
> 
> Dauphine MM or the mini luggage?


Mini luggage

Bond st bb or Kensington?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bond street bb
Mono surene bb or mono alma bb?


----------



## leechiyong

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bond street bb
> Mono surene bb or mono alma bb?


Surene.

Toupie or Petite Malle?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Surene.
> 
> Toupie or Petite Malle?


Petite Malle
Mono surene bb or Pallas bb with leather sides?


----------



## Nivahra

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Petite Malle
> Mono surene bb or Pallas bb with leather sides?



Pallas BB

Alma PM Epi Noir or Pochette Metis Empreinte Rose Poudre?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nivahra said:


> Pallas BB
> 
> Alma PM Epi Noir or Pochette Metis Empreinte Rose Poudre?


Empreinte pochette metis!
Surene bb or Pallas bb with leather sides?


----------



## pursesnpeaches

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte pochette metis!
> Surene bb or Pallas bb with leather sides?


Pallas BB

Siena MM or Clapton Backpack in rose


----------



## thelostlala

pursesnpeaches said:


> Pallas BB
> 
> Siena MM or Clapton Backpack in rose



Clapton Backpack in rose

Double Pouchette Blossom or Saintonge in Rose Poudre?


----------



## Nivahra

thelostlala said:


> Clapton Backpack in rose
> 
> Double Pouchette Blossom or Saintonge in Rose Poudre?



Saintonge in Rose Poudre

Alma PM in Epi Noir or MyLockme BB in Rubis?


----------



## Bumbles

Nivahra said:


> Saintonge in Rose Poudre
> 
> Alma PM in Epi Noir or MyLockme BB in Rubis?


Alma pm in epi noir

Pochette double zip flower or Saintonge?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Bumbles said:


> Alma pm in epi noir
> 
> Pochette double zip flower



Rivoli BB DE or Pallas BB rose accent?


----------



## Nivahra

katgoldatx said:


> Rivoli BB DE or Pallas BB rose accent?



Pallas BB Rose [emoji7]

MyLockme BB Rubis or Pochette Metis Rose Poudre?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Alma pm in epi noir
> 
> Pochette double zip flower or Saintonge?


Saintonge because you can fit a Sarah wallet but I have both...the pochette double is very cute! 
Surene bb or mono alma bb?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Surene bb with pink.



Speedy B in DE or Speedy B Eden? (and can I ask why?)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy b DE
Surene bb or mono alma bb?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Saintonge because you can fit a Sarah wallet but I have both...the pochette double is very cute!
> Surene bb or mono alma bb?


Can you post some comparison pics? Would love to see. TIA


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy b DE
> Surene bb or mono alma bb?


Mono alma bb

Speedy 25 or neverfull?


----------



## Nivahra

Bumbles said:


> Mono alma bb
> 
> Speedy 25 or neverfull?



Neverfull! 

Pochette Metis Empreinte Rose Poudre or MyLockme BB Rubis?


----------



## Bumbles

Nivahra said:


> Neverfull!
> 
> Pochette Metis Empreinte Rose Poudre or MyLockme BB Rubis?


Pochette Metis empreinte rose poudre!!

Siena pm or neo Noe?


----------



## leechiyong

Bumbles said:


> Pochette Metis empreinte rose poudre!!
> 
> Siena pm or neo Noe?


Neo Noe.

Trunk clutch or mini luggage?


----------



## Louisgyal37

leechiyong said:


> Neo Noe.
> 
> Trunk clutch or mini luggage?


Trunk clutch

Neverfull MM azur or Berri PM?


----------



## Loulouuk

Neverfull MM Azur

Jersey or Belmont


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

Loulouuk said:


> Neverfull MM Azur
> 
> Jersey or Belmont



The jersey [emoji7]

Vintage épi Noé in figue or vintage St. Cloud monogram?


----------



## Bumbles

Sofialovesvintage said:


> The jersey [emoji7]
> 
> Vintage épi Noé in figue or vintage St. Cloud monogram?


St. Cloud

Saintonge rose poudre or pochette double zip blossom??


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Bumbles said:


> Pochette Double Zip Blossom!



Suhali Lockit MM or Antheia PM Hobo?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

katgoldatx said:


> Suhali Lockit MM or Antheia PM Hobo?


Suhali lockit

Mono v tote mm Bordeaux or mono rivoli mm?


----------



## V_vee

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Suhali lockit
> 
> Mono v tote mm Bordeaux or mono rivoli mm?


Mono v tote mm

Neonoe or Damier Ebene Croisette


----------



## aurore

Neonoé

New wave camera bag or Saintonge Empreinte noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I missed this game!!!!!!
Empreinte noir saintogne 

Giant bumbag in kaki or rouge?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I missed this game!!!!!!
> Empreinte noir saintogne
> 
> Giant bumbag in kaki or rouge?


Bumbag khaki

Favorite mm mono or Boite Chapeau Souple?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Bumbag khaki
> 
> Favorite mm mono or Boite Chapeau Souple?


Boite chapeau souple! 
Trunk clutch denim or alma bb denim?


----------



## aurore

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Boite chapeau souple!
> Trunk clutch denim or alma bb denim?



Alma bb denim

Petit Malle or Petit Boite Chapeau

(Missed the game too haha)


----------



## Bumbles

aurore said:


> Alma bb denim
> 
> Petit Malle or Petit Boite Chapeau
> 
> (Missed the game too haha)


Petite Malle

On the go tote reverse or neverfull?


----------



## Anesthestia

Bumbles said:


> Petite Malle
> 
> On the go tote reverse or neverfull?


On the go tote reverse! I'm not a neverfull gal 




My Lockme in Noir or Montaigne MM in Empreinte Noir?


----------



## leechiyong

Anesthestia said:


> On the go tote reverse! I'm not a neverfull gal
> 
> View attachment 4448449
> View attachment 4448450
> 
> My Lockme in Noir or Montaigne MM in Empreinte Noir?


Montaigne MM.

Cluny BB or Georges BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Montaigne MM.
> 
> Cluny BB or Georges BB?


Have the Georges bb and love it!
Mono pochette metis or mono mini Palm Springs backpack?


----------



## Anesthestia

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have the Georges bb and love it!
> Mono pochette metis or mono mini Palm Springs backpack?


Mono pochette metis! I have one! 

Sarah wallet or zippy wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Anesthestia said:


> Mono pochette metis! I have one!
> 
> Sarah wallet or zippy wallet?


Have both and love both..
Mono Montaigne mm or mono Montaigne gm?


----------



## aurore

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have both and love both..
> Mono Montaigne mm or mono Montaigne gm?



Mono Montaigne MM

Have the Empreinte Montaigne MM and LVoe it 

Mono Palm Springs mini or Mono Neonoé


----------



## Anesthestia

aurore said:


> Mono Montaigne MM
> 
> Have the Empreinte Montaigne MM and LVoe it
> 
> Monk Palm Springs mini or Mono Neonoé


That's a hard one, I've been looking at both... But Neonoe for now! 
Epi Neonoe or Capucines BB?


----------



## aurore

Anesthestia said:


> That's a hard one, I've been looking at both... But Neonoe for now!
> Epi Neonoe or Capucines BB?



Me too haha

Capucines BB

Boite Chapeau Souple or Cannes


----------



## Louisgyal37

aurore said:


> Me too haha
> 
> Capucines BB
> 
> Boite Chapeau Souple or Cannes


Boite Chapeau Souple

Boite Chapeau Souple or Empreinte Metis noir?


----------



## Rani

Louisgyal37 said:


> Boite Chapeau Souple
> 
> Boite Chapeau Souple or Empreinte Metis noir?


Empreinte Metis Noir

Rivoli pm or Siena mm?


----------



## gburgnicole

Rani said:


> Empreinte Metis Noir
> 
> Rivoli pm or Siena mm?


Both!  Ha ha I do love both but I suppose the Siena.

Grenelle PM or City Steamer mini?


----------



## porbulerias

gburgnicole said:


> Both!  Ha ha I do love both but I suppose the Siena.
> 
> Grenelle PM or City Steamer mini?


City Steamer Mini!

Vavin BB Empreinte in creme or Georges BB Empreinte in creme?


----------



## Louisgyal37

porbulerias said:


> City Steamer Mini!
> 
> Vavin BB Empreinte in creme or Georges BB Empreinte in creme?


George’s bb
Siena pm or speedy b25 de?


----------



## 1LV

Louisgyal37 said:


> George’s bb
> Siena pm or speedy b25 de?


Siena PM
Hina PM or Santa Monica?


----------



## Bumbles

1LV said:


> Siena PM
> Hina PM or Santa Monica?


Santa Monica

Speedy 20 empreinte noir or speedy b 25 DE?


----------



## aurore

Bumbles said:


> Santa Monica
> 
> Speedy 20 empreinte noir or speedy b 25 DE?



Speedy 20 Empreinte noir

Duffle Bag mono or Palm Springs Mini


----------



## Bumbles

aurore said:


> Speedy 20 Empreinte noir
> 
> Duffle Bag mono or Palm Springs Mini



Duffle bag mono

Mini boite chapeau or nano nice (coming soon)?


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Bumbles said:


> Duffle bag mono
> 
> Mini boite chapeau or nano nice (coming soon)?



Mini boite chapeau 

Pallas MM or Iena?


----------



## aurore

ItsMeRuud said:


> Mini boite chapeau
> 
> Pallas MM or Iena?



Pallas MM

On the go or City Steamer XXL


----------



## Louisgyal37

On the go

Favorite mm de or Clapton de noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Clapton
Rivoli mm or pm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Clapton
> Rivoli mm or pm?


Rivoli pm

Montaigne bb mono or Boite Chapeau Souple?


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Louisgyal37 said:


> Rivoli pm
> 
> Montaigne bb mono or Boite Chapeau Souple?


Montaigne BB 

Clapton backpack or Saintonge?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ItsMeRuud said:


> Montaigne BB
> 
> Clapton backpack or Saintonge?


Saintonge!
Mono pochette metis or mono favorite mm?


----------



## MJDaisy

Mono Pochette Metis! (love this bag!)

Creme OnTheGo or rose ballerine Grenelle PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

OnTheGo creme!
Mono alma bb or mono favorite mm?


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

LVlvoe_bug said:


> OnTheGo creme!
> Mono alma bb or mono favorite mm?


Mono alma bb

Cluny bb or Neo Vivienne?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ItsMeRuud said:


> Mono alma bb
> 
> Cluny bb or Neo Vivienne?


Cluny bb
Mono iena mm or mono graceful mm?


----------



## HawaiianGirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Cluny bb
> Mono iena mm or mono graceful mm?



Mono Iena MM

Petite Malle or Petite Chapeau?


----------



## Bumbles

HawaiianGirl said:


> Mono Iena MM
> 
> Petite Malle or Petite Chapeau?


Petite Malle for sure!!

Speedy b 25 DE or saintonge pink??


----------



## aurore

Bumbles said:


> Petite Malle for sure!!
> 
> Speedy b 25 DE or saintonge pink??



Speedy B 25 DE

Toupie or Pochette Trunk Verticale


----------



## Chouabao

Souple! I like both actually
Mylockme or Clapton pm?


----------



## melovepurse

Mylockme!




On My Side black Tote or Milla PM in Kimono purple?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

On my side!
Rivoli mm or pm?


----------



## Nivahra

LVlvoe_bug said:


> On my side!
> Rivoli mm or pm?


PM 
Lockme Ever bb or Mylockme BB (both in black)?


----------



## Bumbles

Nivahra said:


> PM
> Lockme Ever bb or Mylockme BB (both in black)?



Lockme ever bb

Speedy b de or new wave camera blue?


----------



## Rani

Bumbles said:


> Lockme ever bb
> 
> Speedy b de or new wave camera blue?


Speedy b de

Speedy b25 empreinte noir or Ponthieu pm noir?


----------



## luvspurses

Rani said:


> Speedy b de
> 
> Speedy b25 empreinte noir or Ponthieu pm noir?


speedy b
mono boite chapeau souple or mono dufflebag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> speedy b
> mono boite chapeau souple or mono dufflebag?


Boite chapeau souple!
Mono pochette metis or mono pochette metis with braided handle?


----------



## poohpurse

Mono pochette metis braided handle.
Alma bb DE or alma bb mono?


----------



## EJsMommy1

Alma bb DE

Favorite MM Mono or Nano Speedy?


----------



## Ariel1128

EJsMommy1 said:


> Alma bb DE
> 
> Favorite MM Mono or Nano Speedy?



Nano Speedy!

Nano Noe or Neo Noe Noir?


----------



## Bumbles

Ariel1128 said:


> Nano Speedy!
> 
> Nano Noe or Neo Noe Noir?


Nano noe

Mini boite chapeau mono or mini boite chapeau reverse? Very specific indeed, lol


----------



## Nivahra

Bumbles said:


> Nano noe
> 
> Mini boite chapeau mono or mini boite chapeau reverse? Very specific indeed, lol



Reverse!  

Monogram Giant red/pink Bumbag or Double Zip Pochette?


----------



## Bumbles

Nivahra said:


> Reverse!
> 
> Monogram Giant red/pink Bumbag or Double Zip Pochette?


Monogram giant

On the go tote reverse or speedy b de 25?


----------



## aurore

Bumbles said:


> Monogram giant
> 
> On the go tote reverse or speedy b de 25?



That’s tough ... I think On the go tote reverse

Palm Springs Mini Mono or Sorbonne backpack


----------



## Bumbles

aurore said:


> That’s tough ... I think On the go tote reverse
> 
> Palm Springs Mini Mono or Sorbonne backpack


Palm Springs

Bond st bb or new wave heart bag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Palm Springs
> 
> Bond st bb or new wave heart bag?


Bond street bb
Mono bumbag or giant rouge bumbag?


----------



## MiaRose1987

_Mono bumbag

Alma BB Mono or Nano Speedy??_


----------



## Bumbles

MiaRose1987 said:


> _Mono bumbag
> 
> Alma BB Mono or Nano Speedy??_


Nano speedy

Siena pm or turenne pm?


----------



## Nivahra

Bumbles said:


> Nano speedy
> 
> Siena pm or turenne pm?


Siena PM

Babylone Chain bb noir or Lockme Ever BB noir ?


----------



## LVtingting

Nivahra said:


> Siena PM
> 
> Babylone Chain bb noir or Lockme Ever BB noir ?


Locker Ever bb

New wave camera bag or Santa Monica?


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVtingting said:


> Locker Ever bb
> 
> New wave camera bag or Santa Monica?


New wave camera bag

Artsy Empreinte noir or Carmel noir


----------



## Bumbles

PurseAddict728 said:


> New wave camera bag
> 
> Artsy Empreinte noir or Carmel noir


Artsy

Cannes reverse mono or duffle mono?


----------



## littleblackbag

Duffle mono

City steamer mini or City steamer PM?


----------



## Justluvabag

littleblackbag said:


> Duffle mono
> 
> City steamer mini or City steamer PM?



City Steamer PM

 Marignan (noir)  or Capucines BB


----------



## Gyphtie

Justluvabag said:


> City Steamer PM
> 
> Marignan (noir)  or Capucines BB


Capucines BB
Reverse monogram Cannes or Reverse Mini Dauphine


----------



## Bumbles

Gyphtie said:


> Capucines BB
> Reverse monogram Cannes or Reverse Mini Dauphine


Reverse mono Cannes

Vertical mini luggage or dauphine mini bumbag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Reverse mono Cannes
> 
> Vertical mini luggage or dauphine mini bumbag?


Vertical mini luggage

Love locks mono speedy or NF?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vertical mini luggage
> 
> Love locks mono speedy or NF?


NF

Siena pm or Alma bb epi noir?


----------



## Zoffen

Rani said:


> NF
> 
> Siena pm or Alma bb epi noir?



Alma BB epi noir


Twinset mono noir or  Santoinge mono empreinte noir?


----------



## Bumbles

Zoffen said:


> Alma BB epi noir
> 
> 
> Twinset mono noir or  Santoinge mono empreinte noir?


Twinset

Alma bb patent vernis red or speedy b 25 DE?


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Speedy b 25 in DE

Nano Noe or Nano Speedy?


----------



## J.A.N.

MyMelodyLV said:


> Speedy b 25 in DE
> 
> Nano Noe or Nano Speedy?



Nano Speedy
Trunk Pouchette Verticalle or Lockme bb


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

J.A.N. said:


> Nano Speedy
> Trunk Pouchette Verticalle or Lockme bb


pochette trunk verticale!!
Jungle NF or jungle double zip?


----------



## handbagobession

Jungle Nf

NeoNoe DE Cherry Berry or DE Neverfull MM?


----------



## pursesnpeaches

Cherry berry

Neonoe Azur Rose or New Tambourin


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pursesnpeaches said:


> Cherry berry
> 
> Neonoe Azur Rose or New Tambourin


Mono tambourin!
Catogram speedy b or Catogram NF?


----------



## Orvokki

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono tambourin!
> Catogram speedy b or Catogram NF?


Catogram NF

Pochette Metis mono of Dauphine MM


----------



## Jordyaddict

Dauphinois MM

Georges BB or Marignan


----------



## Toks

Georges BB

Menilmontant MM or santoigne


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Toks said:


> Georges BB
> 
> Menilmontant MM or santoigne


Santoigne

Mono alma bb or vernis alma bb pomme d’amour?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Santoigne
> 
> Mono alma bb or vernis alma bb pomme d’amour?


Mono Alma bb

Totally pm de or NF mm de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono Alma bb
> 
> Totally pm de or NF mm de?


NF MM DE!
Mono alma bb or mono tambourin?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> NF MM DE!
> Mono alma bb or mono tambourin?


Mono alma bb

Pochette double zip flower or mini boite chapeau reverse?


----------



## robertahb

The Petite Malle in classic dark monogram!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Mono alma bb
> 
> Pochette double zip flower or mini boite chapeau reverse?


Pochette double zip
Mono alma bb or mini luggage vertical?


----------



## pursesnpeaches

Mono Alma BB

Neonoe Azur Rose or Pochette Metis Reverse?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pursesnpeaches said:


> Mono Alma BB
> 
> Neonoe Azur Rose or Pochette Metis Reverse?


Pochette metis reverse


pursesnpeaches said:


> Mono Alma BB
> 
> Neonoe Azur Rose or Pochette Metis Reverse?


Pochette metis reverse.
Palm Springs mini mono or reverse?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis reverse
> 
> Pochette metis reverse.
> Palm Springs mini mono or reverse?


Palm Springs mini reverse

Cannes or Alma bb?


----------



## lxrac

Bumbles said:


> Palm Springs mini reverse
> 
> Cannes or Alma bb?



Hi there as a guy, I have the LV palm springs mini. I am quite biased since I already have this. The MPS bag is versatile, efficient and accessible to essentials. It's small and pleasing to the eyes. In essence, it is still a backpack so it has the casual aspect that one may find helpful in one's daily, hectic life-definitely a grab and go bag.  I hope I have gotten the reverse print, but I am quite content with the regular monogram as its not so abstruse as the reverse print.  My vote is for the MPS!


----------



## k5ml3k

Bumbles said:


> Palm Springs mini reverse
> 
> Cannes or Alma bb?



Cannes esp in the reverse Monogram ❤️

Cluny BB in epi rose ballerine or Montaigne BB in empreinte rose poudre?


----------



## Whereami

k5ml3k said:


> Cannes esp in the reverse Monogram ❤️
> 
> Cluny BB in epi rose ballerine or Montaigne BB in empreinte rose poudre?
> 
> View attachment 4519784
> View attachment 4519785


Cluny BB

Georges BB monogram or Georges BB empreinte?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Whereami said:


> Cluny BB
> 
> Georges BB monogram or Georges BB empreinte?


Georges bb mono! 
Tuileries hobo or graceful mm mono?


----------



## mindless

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Georges bb mono!
> Tuileries hobo or graceful mm mono?


Graceful mm mono

Locky bb mono or saintonge mono


----------



## Bumbles

mindless said:


> Graceful mm mono
> 
> Locky bb mono or saintonge mono


Saintonge mono

Mini vertical luggage or on the go tote?


----------



## kkatie

Bumbles said:


> Saintonge mono
> 
> Mini vertical luggage or on the go tote?


On the go tote

City streamer MM or capucines MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mindless said:


> Graceful mm mono
> 
> Locky bb mono or saintonge mono


Saintogne Mono
Montaigne Mono MM or bb?


----------



## Jamesmum

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Saintogne Mono
> Montaigne Mono MM or bb?


Difficult one - Montaigne

Rose des Vents or Milla?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Jamesmum said:


> Difficult one - Montaigne
> 
> Rose des Vents or Milla?


Milla 
Turienne mm or rivoli mm?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Milla
> Turienne mm or rivoli mm?


Turenne mm

Locky bb or Alma bb?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Bumbles said:


> Turenne mm
> 
> Locky bb or Alma bb?


Alma bb
Clapton pm noir or empreinte pochette Metis noir?


----------



## TuppenceTommy

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma bb
> Clapton pm noir or empreinte pochette Metis noir?



 PM Noir
Monogram Speedy 25 or BumBag ?


----------



## Louisgyal37

TuppenceTommy said:


> PM Noir
> Monogram Speedy 25 or BumBag ?


Speedy 25
Alma bb de or bond street bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy 25
> Alma bb de or bond street bb?


Bond street bb
Mono alma bb or mono surene bb?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bond street bb
> Mono alma bb or mono surene bb?


Surene bb

Amazon speedy blue or Karakoram speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Surene bb
> 
> Amazon speedy blue or Karakoram speedy?


Amazon speedy Blue!!
DE lymington or DE jersey tote?


----------



## iamleiya

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Amazon speedy Blue!!
> DE lymington or DE jersey tote?



DE jersey tote


Flower hobo or Flower tote?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

iamleiya said:


> DE jersey tote
> 
> 
> Flower hobo or Flower tote?


Flower hobo
Pochette metis mono or reverse?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Flower hobo
> Pochette metis mono or reverse?



Reverse 1000%

Blanche BB or Montaigne BB?


----------



## Bumbles

k5ml3k said:


> Reverse 1000%
> 
> Blanche BB or Montaigne BB?
> 
> View attachment 4524450
> View attachment 4524451


Montaigne bb

Alma bb epi or mini vertical luggage


----------



## NeLVoe

Bumbles said:


> Montaigne bb
> 
> Alma bb epi or mini vertical luggage


Alma BB Epi

Brown Watercolor Speedy or white Watercolor Speedy?


----------



## pursesnpeaches

White watercolor

Tambourin or Favorite MM Azur


----------



## Ariel1128

pursesnpeaches said:


> White watercolor
> 
> Tambourin or Favorite MM Azur



Tambourin!

Pochette Accessories in Azur or new Multi Pochette?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Ariel1128 said:


> Tambourin!
> 
> Pochette Accessories in Azur or new Multi Pochette?


PA Azur 

Alma bb de or Boite Chapeau Souple?


----------



## Bumbles

Louisgyal37 said:


> PA Azur
> 
> Alma bb de or Boite Chapeau Souple?


Alma bb

Saintonge Or locky bb?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Bumbles said:


> Alma bb
> 
> Saintonge Or locky bb?


Locky bb

Siena pm or tournelle pm?


----------



## pursesnpeaches

Siena PM

Neonoe azur rose or tambourin?


----------



## Louisgyal37

pursesnpeaches said:


> Siena PM
> 
> Neonoe azur rose or tambourin?


Neonoe

Alma bb de or favorite mm de?


----------



## Rani

Louisgyal37 said:


> Neonoe
> 
> Alma bb de or favorite mm de?


Alma bb de
Iena mm de or Neverfull mm Mono?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> Alma bb de
> Iena mm de or Neverfull mm Mono?



Iena mm de
Sarah multicartes or zippy multicartes?


----------



## Bumbles

Louisgyal37 said:


> Iena mm de
> Sarah multicartes or zippy multicartes?


Zippy multicartes

Dauphine bumbag bb or mini boite chapeau?


----------



## chinkyi23

Bumbles said:


> Zippy multicartes
> 
> Dauphine bumbag bb or mini boite chapeau?


Dauphine bumbag bb

World Tour Speedy (black leather &1 sticker) or World Tour Bumbag (black leather &1 sticker)


----------



## Bumbles

chinkyi23 said:


> Dauphine bumbag bb
> 
> World Tour Speedy (black leather &1 sticker) or World Tour Bumbag (black leather &1 sticker)


Definitely WT bumbag (black leather and 1 sticker)

Palm spring mini or sperone bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Definitely WT bumbag (black leather and 1 sticker)
> 
> Palm spring mini or sperone bb?


Palm Springs mini
Jungle NF or Jungle onthego?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Palm Springs mini
> Jungle NF or Jungle onthego?


jungle nf
jungle onthego or reverse onthego?


----------



## Bumbles

luvspurses said:


> jungle nf
> jungle onthego or reverse onthego?


Reverse on the go

Siena pm or turenne pm?


----------



## luvspurses

Bumbles said:


> Reverse on the go
> 
> Siena pm or turenne pm?


turenne pm
multi pochette accessoires or favorite mm?


----------



## Bumbles

luvspurses said:


> turenne pm
> multi pochette accessoires or favorite mm?


Fav mm

Speedy Damier graphite 30 or speedy 30 giant reverse?


----------



## Lux_luv

Speedy 30 giant reverse

Black capucines bb or trunk clutch reverse?


----------



## Bumbles

Lux_luv said:


> Speedy 30 giant reverse
> 
> Black capucines bb or trunk clutch reverse?


Black capucines bb

Bumbag noir or bumbag normal?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Bumbles said:


> Black capucines bb
> 
> Bumbag noir or bumbag normal?



Bumbag noir
Clapton pm noir or empreinte pm noir?


----------



## birkel

multicolore keepall, or if I can find it multicolor speedy 40cm !


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Bumbag noir
> Clapton pm noir or empreinte pm noir?


Clapton pm
Pochette trunk verticale Mono or reverse?


----------



## ArielNature

Pochette Trunk verticle mono 

Speedy 25 bandouliere or speedy 30 bandouliere?


----------



## luvspurses

ArielNature said:


> Pochette Trunk verticle mono
> 
> Speedy 25 bandouliere or speedy 30 bandouliere?


speedy 30 bandouliere
alma bb totem magenta or pochette metis empreinte noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> speedy 30 bandouliere
> alma bb totem magenta or pochette metis empreinte noir?


Alma bb totem
Reverse dauphine mm or mini?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb totem
> Reverse dauphine mm or mini?


reverse dauphine mm
boite chapeau souple or cannes reverse?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> reverse dauphine mm
> boite chapeau souple or cannes reverse?


I have both and haven’t used my Cannes yet..love the style of the boite chapeau souple!
Mono alma bb or pm?


----------



## LVFloridagirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have both and haven’t used my Cannes yet..love the style of the boite chapeau souple!
> Mono alma bb or pm?


Alma bb

Neonoe bb indigo/saffron or V Tote bb mono/noir


----------



## Bumbles

LVFloridagirl said:


> Alma bb
> 
> Neonoe bb indigo/saffron or V Tote bb mono/noir


V tote bb mono/noir

Mini luggage bb graphite black/white or mini luggage bb mono?


----------



## luvspurses

Bumbles said:


> V tote bb mono/noir
> 
> Mini luggage bb graphite black/white or mini luggage bb mono?


mini luggage mono for sure
pochette metis empreinte noir or siena pm?  ( i know, they are totally different, but still..... )


----------



## innerpeace85

Pochette Metis Noir.
Dauphine MM monogram or Twist MM in Beige?


----------



## Nivahra

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Pochette Metis Noir.
> Dauphine MM monogram or Twist MM in Beige?


Twist MM in beige  

Palm Springs Mini Backpack Mono or Multipochette Accessoires with pink strap?


----------



## BrodyAlice

Dauphine

Vavin MM in noir or Victoire in noir


----------



## Nivahra

BrodyAlice said:


> Dauphine
> 
> Vavin MM in noir or Victoire in noir


Victoire

Palm Springs Mini Backpack Mono or Multipochette Accessoires with pink strap?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Palm spring mini backpack
Wonderland ranger or metropolis flat ranger in noir?


----------



## innerpeace85

Dauphine Mini or LV Ivy.
Attaching pic from @siradong Instagram


----------



## LoVeTreasures

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Dauphine Mini or LV Ivy.
> Attaching pic from @siradong Instagram
> View attachment 4607734


Dauphine mini

speedy nano or Palm Springs mini?


----------



## Bumbles

Lol both Hahahhaha

speedy nano if I must choose. (I have the Palm Springs mini and love it to death, but also want the speedy nano too)

Spring street or Montaigne bb?


----------



## innerpeace85

LoVeTreasures said:


> Dauphine mini
> 
> speedy nano or Palm Springs mini?


Speedy nano


----------



## PurseAndBags

Bumbles said:


> Lol both Hahahhaha
> 
> speedy nano if I must choose. (I have the Palm Springs mini and love it to death, but also want the speedy nano too)
> 
> Spring street or Montaigne bb?


Montaign BB

LV Moon Backpack or Palm Springs


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PurseAndBags said:


> Montaign BB
> 
> LV Moon Backpack or Palm Springs


LV moon backpack
Multi pochette or mono alma bb?


----------



## innerpeace85

Mono Alma BB
LV Ivy or Pochette Métis Cherry Berry


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ivy
Ivoire jungle NF or Giant NF?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ivy
> Ivoire jungle NF or Giant NF?


Ivoire jungle Neverfull

reverse OTG tote MM or GM


----------



## innerpeace85

Reverse OTG tote MM 
Dauphine MM or Ivy bag


----------



## EpiFanatic

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Reverse OTG tote MM
> Dauphine MM or Ivy bag


Dauphine. 
PM empriente or lockme ever bb


----------



## Zoezampalunga

EpiFanatic said:


> Dauphine.
> PM empriente or lockme ever bb


Pm empriente
PM monogram or soufflot bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Zoezampalunga said:


> Pm empriente
> PM monogram or soufflot bb?


PM mono
Mono felicie or ivy?


----------



## Whereami

Ivy

Mono Alma BB or Neo Alma BB in Noir?


----------



## Bumbles

Whereami said:


> Ivy
> 
> Mono Alma BB or Neo Alma BB in Noir?


Neo alma bb noir

OTG tote or multi pochette?


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Multi pochette. 

Petit Malle Mono or Trunk Clutch Mono?


----------



## innerpeace85

Petite Malle Mono
Capucines mini or Capucines BB?


----------



## Whereami

Capucines mini

Capucines mini or Nano Speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nano speedy
Multi pochette or mono favorite mm?


----------



## Nivahra

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Nano speedy
> Multi pochette or mono favorite mm?



Multi Pochette!

Palm Springs Mini or Bumbag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Have both.....Palm springs mini
Jungle NF or jungle neonoe?


----------



## innerpeace85

Jungle Neverfull
Palm springs mini or Multi pochette accessories?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Have both..I’ve been using the multi pochette more lately....
Mono alma bb or ivy?


----------



## innerpeace85

Ivy bag.
Palm springs mini or Mini soft trunk monogram?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Palm Springs mini
Ivy or mono favorite mm?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Palm Springs mini
> Ivy or mono favorite mm?


Mono favorite 
Nano speedy or boite chapeau souple?


----------



## Bumbles

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono favorite
> Nano speedy or boite chapeau souple?


Nano speedy

multi pochette or OTG tote?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Bumbles said:


> Nano speedy
> 
> multi pochette or OTG tote?


OTG
Pallas mm or v tote mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> OTG
> Pallas mm or v tote mm?


V tote mm
Wonderland ranger boots noir or mono ?


----------



## Nivahra

LVlvoe_bug said:


> V tote mm
> Wonderland ranger boots noir or mono ?


Noir 

Palm Springs Mini Mono or Caissa Hobo in the pink?


----------



## Lola

PSM

bum bag or multi Pochette


----------



## rmscj

Lola said:


> PSM
> 
> bum bag or multi Pochette



Ohh if i had to the multi pochette.

The Soufflot BB or Neo Alma BB in black?


----------



## Bumbles

rmscj said:


> Ohh if i had to the multi pochette.
> 
> The Soufflot BB or Neo Alma BB in black?


Neo Alma bb

Cannes giant or speedy 20 B noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Neo Alma bb
> 
> Cannes giant or speedy 20 B noir?


Cannes giant 
New wave bumbag or mono bumbag?


----------



## innerpeace85

Mono bumbag
Multi pochette accessories or trio pouch?


----------



## Bumbles

innerpeace85 said:


> Mono bumbag
> Multi pochette accessories or trio pouch?


Multi pochette

OTG MM or GM?


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Bumbles said:


> Multi pochette
> 
> OTG MM or GM?



OTG MM

MWT Speedy or Neonoe in Monogram/Noir


----------



## LVFloridagirl

1HandbagCrazyMs said:


> OTG MM
> 
> MWT Speedy or Neonoe in Monogram/Noir


MWT speedy - but mainly because I have Neonoe mono/noir (and I love it too!)

Speedy 25 DE or Speedy 25 Mono


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVFloridagirl said:


> MWT speedy - but mainly because I have Neonoe mono/noir (and I love it too!)
> 
> Speedy 25 DE or Speedy 25 Mono


Speedy 25 DE
Pallas clutch marine blue or favorite pm mono?


----------



## Loulouuk

Pallas clutch 

Speedy B 30 Ebene or Jersey Magnolia


----------



## tangleddaenerys

Speedy B 30 Ebene
alma bb DE  or croisette DE


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I like both styles but would probably pick the alma bb DE....
OnTheGo GM or MM?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I like both styles but would probably pick the alma bb DE....
> OnTheGo GM or MM?


OTG MM

saintonge noir or speedy b 25?


----------



## tangleddaenerys

Saintonge noir definitely..

can i cheat a little and do an slg’s

Zippy coin purse 
or 
Cles and card holder


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Zcp...I think the cles and card holder do the same thing...
On my side bag or OnTheGo bag?


----------



## bluebird03

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Zcp...I think the cles and card holder do the same thing...
> On my side bag or OnTheGo bag?


on the go bag
Alma BB or Rivoli PM?


----------



## chinkyi23

sleeplessinseattle said:


> on the go bag
> Alma BB or Rivoli PM?


 Alma BB

MWT speedy or MWT neverfull mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Neverfull
Empreinte OnTheGo GM or jungle OnTheGo GM?


----------



## innerpeace85

Empreinte On the Go GM all the way!!!
Mini dauphine or Palm Springs mini?


----------



## tangleddaenerys

Mini dauphine for sure..

New croisette chain wallet or locky bb


----------



## JuliannaFox

*New croisette chain wallet*

*LVXLOL SPEEDY BB Or Nano Speedy *


----------



## PurseAddict728

nano speedy

Neverfull Epi Noir or Neonoe Epi Noir


----------



## poohpurse

Neonoe epi noir

New croisette chain wallet OR black epi alma bb


----------



## Whereami

New croisette chain wallet

Speedy 25 or Pochette Metis?


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Whereami said:


> New croisette chain wallet
> 
> Speedy 25 or Pochette Metis?



Speedy 25

Favorite MM or Pochette Felicie


----------



## Bumbles

1HandbagCrazyMs said:


> Speedy 25
> 
> Favorite MM or Pochette Felicie


Favourite MM

Cannes reverse or OTG reverse MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

OnTheGo reverse mm, just got it!
OnTheGo reverse or on my side bag?


----------



## tangleddaenerys

On The Go reverse !!

Pallas BB or Vavin PM ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pallas bb!
V tote monogram or v tote empreinte?


----------



## Nivahra

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pallas bb!
> V tote monogram or v tote empreinte?



Empreinte!

Lockme Ever bb or MyLockMe bb?


----------



## Jordyaddict

MylockMe bb

VAVIN chain wallet or twist belt wallet


----------



## Bumbles

Jordyaddict said:


> MylockMe bb
> 
> VAVIN chain wallet or twist belt wallet


Definitely twist belt wallet

Cannes reverse or ivy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Definitely twist belt wallet
> 
> Cannes reverse or ivy?


Ivy!
Favorite mm or felicie?


----------



## julie32

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ivy!
> Favorite mm or felicie?


Favorite MM

Cluny BB mono or Alma BB mono


----------



## Whereami

Cluny BB mono

Speedy mono or speedy DE?


----------



## tangleddaenerys

Speedy DE , you could wear it rain or shine with no worries..

locky bb caramel or alma bb DE


----------



## julie32

tangleddaenerys said:


> Speedy DE , you could wear it rain or shine with no worries..
> 
> locky bb caramel or alma bb DE


Locky BB, but If I could cheat I would prefer noir or laurier.

Trunk Clutch or Petit Malle in Reverse Mono


----------



## msp_mama

Trunk clutch!

Cluny or Georges in mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono Georges
Empreinte alma pm or empreinte Georges mm?


----------



## Whereami

Empreinte Georges MM

Alma bb empreinte or alma bb DE?


----------



## Bumbles

Whereami said:


> Empreinte Georges MM
> 
> Alma bb empreinte or alma bb DE?


Alma bb de

speedy b 25 mono or de?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Alma bb de
> 
> speedy b 25 mono or de?


Mono
Mono alma bb or my world tour alma with noir trim?


----------



## jill39

my world tour alma with noir trim
artsy NM or Gracefull MM DE?


----------



## tangleddaenerys

Graceful MM DE

Multi pochette or locky BB


----------



## Highestcloud

Multi pochette

Neverfull MM Mono or Pochette Metis Mono


----------



## Bumbles

Highestcloud said:


> Multi pochette
> 
> Neverfull MM Mono or Pochette Metis Mono


Pochette Métis mono

Cannes reverse or locky bb?


----------



## k5ml3k

Bumbles said:


> Pochette Métis mono
> 
> Cannes reverse or locky bb?



Cannes Reverse!

Kabuki Twist - MM or WOC?


----------



## tangleddaenerys

k5ml3k said:


> Cannes Reverse!
> 
> Kabuki Twist - MM or WOC?



WOC

Zippy coin purse mono or DE?


----------



## Joannieohk

tangleddaenerys said:


> WOC
> 
> Zippy coin purse mono or DE?


DE!

nano speedy or vertical trunk pochette?


----------



## Highestcloud

nano speedy!
Neverfull mm mono cherry or Neverfull mm mono beige?


----------



## Joannieohk

Highestcloud said:


> nano speedy!
> Neverfull mm mono cherry or Neverfull mm mono beige?


Cherry!!

pochette Métis reverse mono or nano speedy


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette metis reverse
V tote bb empreinte or monogram canvas?


----------



## Highestcloud

Mono!
On the go mm or neverfull mm mono?


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

on the go mm

my world tour speedy or graceful mm mono?


----------



## Louisgyal37

1HandbagCrazyMs said:


> on the go mm
> 
> my world tour speedy or graceful mm mono?


My world tour speedy

Noe bb mono or boite chapeau souple?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> My world tour speedy
> 
> Noe bb mono or boite chapeau souple?


Boite chapeau souple!
Mono alma bb or vernis alma bb?


----------



## electricolor

Mono Alma bb!

the tie-dye neonoe or tie-dye speedy?


----------



## Highestcloud

Speedy!
Pochette Accessoires mono or favourite mm mono


----------



## pursesnpeaches

Favorite!

Trio pouch or onthego mm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I have both...OnTheGo mm
League of legends bumbag or mini backpack? (Trying to pick!)


----------



## Nivahra

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have both...OnTheGo mm
> League of legends bumbag or mini backpack? (Trying to pick!)



Hm....Mini Backpack. I like the Look more in this LE. 

Palm Springs PM or Bumbag MWT black handles?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nivahra said:


> Hm....Mini Backpack. I like the Look more in this LE.
> 
> Palm Springs PM or Bumbag MWT black handles?


Bumbag , I don’t like the straps on the backpack...
Dauphine backpack or dauphine pochette?


----------



## Whereami

Dauphine pochette 
Multi pochette or Vanity PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The multi pochette seems more functional but the vanity pm is beautiful so I’d pick the vanity pm..
Palm Springs mini or mono boite chapeau souple MM?


----------



## LL777

boite chapeau souple MM

V Tote MM in Saftan or Pallas MM in Noir?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LL777 said:


> boite chapeau souple MM
> 
> V Tote MM in Saftan or Pallas MM in Noir?


V tote MM
Palla bb noir or v tote bb ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> V tote MM
> Palla bb noir or v tote bb ?


V tote bb
Empreinte OnTheGo or reverse OnTheGo go mm?


----------



## scarletstarlet

Reverse on the go

Reverse on the go, or pochette metis in mono?


----------



## electricolor

Reverse on the go

Clapton backpack or sperone bb?


----------



## Cool Gal

sperone bb

Alma bb or Ribera Mini?


----------



## Bumbles

Cool Gal said:


> sperone bb
> 
> Alma bb or Ribera Mini?


Alma bb

Cannes reverse or vanity pm?


----------



## k5ml3k

Bumbles said:


> Alma bb
> 
> Cannes reverse or vanity pm?



Canned Reverse

Nice Mini or Nano Speedy?


----------



## tangleddaenerys

Nano speedy

Locky bb or croisette de ?


----------



## LV_mommy

Croisette de 

Pochette Metis reverse or multi pochette


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette metis reverse..
Reverse vanity pm or mono nice mini?


----------



## Nivahra

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis reverse..
> Reverse vanity pm or mono nice mini?




Mono nice mini [emoji5]

Grenelle or Alma BB (both in seaside)


----------



## k5ml3k

Nivahra said:


> Mono nice mini [emoji5]
> 
> Grenelle or Alma BB (both in seaside)



Alma BB 

Reverse Monogram: EW Bento Box or Boite Chapeau ?


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

k5ml3k said:


> Alma BB
> 
> Reverse Monogram: EW Bento Box or Boite Chapeau ?
> 
> View attachment 4683779
> 
> View attachment 4683780



EW Bento Box

Speedy B30 monogram or MWT Speedy B 30 monogram with black trim?


----------



## pursesnpeaches

Monogram regular speedy b

Trio pouch or neonoe caramel monogram


----------



## norasmom15

neonoe caramel monogram

Lv Arch or Bourscicot EW


----------



## Nivahra

norasmom15 said:


> neonoe caramel monogram
> 
> Lv Arch or Bourscicot EW



The Arch, I think all are beautiful, but this is practical also. 

LV Bumbag MWT black trim or Bumbag Empreinte black?


----------



## kadelle

Nivahra said:


> The Arch, I think all are beautiful, but this is practical also.
> 
> LV Bumbag MWT black trim or Bumbag Empreinte black?



black trim!

Palm Springs Mini or Speedy B 25?


----------



## innerpeace85

Palm Springs mini.
LV vanity PM or Cannes?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vanity pm
Mono Montaigne mm or mono soufflot mm?


----------



## Marketgal29

Montaigne

Boursicot EW or Cannes?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cannes
Mono alma pm or DE alma pm?


----------



## hart88hart

Alma PM in Damier!

Would you choose Vavin PM in Damier with Beige leather accents or Empreinte in Tourterelle?


----------



## Bumbles

hart88hart said:


> Alma PM in Damier!
> 
> Would you choose Vavin PM in Damier with Beige leather accents or Empreinte in Tourterelle?



tourterelle empreinte

mini boite chapeau reverse or mono?


----------



## Nivahra

Bumbles said:


> tourterelle empreinte
> 
> mini boite chapeau reverse or mono?



Mono [emoji5]

LV Empreinte Bumbag Black or Palm Springs Mini Mono?


----------



## kadelle

Palm Springs Mini Mono 

Montsouris PM or Lexington in baby blue vernis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Montsouris pm
Empreinte neonoe or empreinte metis?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Montsouris pm
> Empreinte neonoe or empreinte metis?


Empreinte neonoe

vanity pm or Cannes?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vanity pm
Empreinte neonoe or mono neonoe?


----------



## quietparisienne

Mono neonoe. 

Montaigne bb or pochette metis.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette metis
Mono soufflot bb or mm?


----------



## LV_mommy

Mono soufflot bb 

mono nano speedy or Damier ebene south bank besace


----------



## electricolor

Nano speedy 

iena mm or neverfull mm


----------



## Xoflawliss

electricolor said:


> Nano speedy
> 
> iena mm or neverfull mm


Neverfull mm

Felicie or favorite mm


----------



## Bumbles

Xoflawliss said:


> Neverfull mm
> 
> Felicie or favorite mm


Felicie

Locky bb or speedy b 25?


----------



## kadelle

speedy b 25!

Artsy MM or Noé GM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Artsy mm
Croisette azur or mono pochette metis?


----------



## Bethdphillips

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Artsy mm
> Croisette azur or mono pochette metis?


Just bought the mono Pochette Metis yesterday online.  It's beautiful, and a slam dunk!


----------



## Bethdphillips

quietparisienne said:


> Mono neonoe.
> 
> Montaigne bb or pochette metis.


Um, please.  Pochette Metis all the time.


----------



## LV_mommy

Pochette Metis 

Mulit pochette accessorie or speedy nano


----------



## quietparisienne

Speedy nano.

Empreinte blanche bb or reverse mono pochette metis. 



LV_mommy said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> Mulit pochette accessorie or speedy nano


----------



## Bumbles

quietparisienne said:


> Speedy nano.
> 
> Empreinte blanche bb or reverse mono pochette metis.


Reverse PM

Cannes or vanity pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vanity pm
Empreinte alma bb or pm?


----------



## quietparisienne

Alma bb. 

Nano noe or nano turenne. 



LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vanity pm
> Empreinte alma bb or pm?


----------



## Bumbles

quietparisienne said:


> Alma bb.
> 
> Nano noe or nano turenne.


Definitely nano turenne

vanity pm or nice mini?


----------



## quietparisienne

Vanity pm. 

Cannes or Bleecker box.


----------



## Bumbles

quietparisienne said:


> Vanity pm.
> 
> Cannes or Bleecker box.


Cannes

How abt Zoe or twist compact xs?


----------



## quietparisienne

Zoe. 

Croisette in DA or Vavin PM. 



Bumbles said:


> Cannes
> 
> How abt Zoe or twist compact xs?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Croisette da
Empreinte alma or empreinte neonoe?


----------



## Marketgal29

Alma

Neverfull MM mono or Speedy B 30 mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono NF
Escale NF or jungle NF?


----------



## quietparisienne

Jungle NF.

Epi or vernis Felicie in rose ballerine. 



LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono NF
> Escale NF or jungle NF?


----------



## Bumbles

quietparisienne said:


> Jungle NF.
> 
> Epi or vernis Felicie in rose ballerine.


Vernis felicie 

Reverse Cannes or duffle mono?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Bumbles said:


> Vernis felicie
> 
> Reverse Cannes or duffle mono?


Reverse Cannes (just because I’m a sucker for reverse lol)

DE Cherry Berry neonoe or Mono Caramel neonoe


----------



## LV_mommy

DE cherry berry 

Mono noe bb or nano speedy


----------



## Nivahra

LV_mommy said:


> DE cherry berry
> 
> Mono noe bb or nano speedy



Mono Noe BB


Empreinte Bumbag or Palm Springs Mini?


----------



## Bumbles

Nivahra said:


> Mono Noe BB
> 
> 
> Empreinte Bumbag or Palm Springs Mini?


PSM

boite chapeau supple pm or speedy b 25?


----------



## DamierEbene

Speedy b 25 (much more practical/versatile) 

Iéna MM ebene vs Noe bb Azur


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Iena Ebene 
Escale rouge NF or escale blue speedy?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Iena Ebene
> Escale rouge NF or escale blue speedy?


Escale rouge NF

spring st or Alma bb champagne mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Escale rouge NF
> 
> spring st or Alma bb champagne mono?


Alma bb mono/ champagne 
Ivoire jungle NF or escale rouge NF?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb mono/ champagne
> Ivoire jungle NF or escale rouge NF?



Ivoire Jungle NF

Reverse Boite Chapeau or Reverse Cannes?


----------



## Marketgal29

Boite Chapeau

Papillon Multicolor or Croissant Mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Croissant mono
Neonoe mono or azur?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Croissant mono
> Neonoe mono or azur?


Neo noe mono

vanity pm or speedy teddy 25?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vanity pm
Blue escale speedy or red escale NF?


----------



## toujours*chic

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vanity pm
> Blue escale speedy or red escale NF?


bleu Escale speedy

bleu Escale speedy or pastel NF?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

toujours*chic said:


> bleu Escale speedy
> 
> bleu Escale speedy or pastel NF?


Blue escale speedy
Mono favorite mm or mono pochette metis?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Blue escale speedy
> Mono favorite mm or mono pochette metis?



pochette metis 
Nano speedy or empreinte speedy 20B?


----------



## toujours*chic

Louisgyal37 said:


> pochette metis
> Nano speedy or empreinte speedy 20B?


empreinte speedy 20b

neonoe mono or neonoe epi?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

toujours*chic said:


> empreinte speedy 20b
> 
> neonoe mono or neonoe epi?


Neonoe mono
Escale NF blue or escale NF rouge?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neonoe mono
> Escale NF blue or escale NF rouge?


Escale nf blue

speedy bb lvxlol or locky bb?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bumbles said:


> Escale nf blue
> 
> speedy bb lvxlol or locky bb?


Speedy bb lvxlol

Neverfull or Beaubourg?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Neverfull
Mono Felicie or mono neverfull?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neverfull
> Mono Felicie or mono neverfull?



Neverfull 

Neverfull pm or All-in pm?


----------



## electricolor

Louisgyal37 said:


> Neverfull
> 
> Neverfull pm or All-in pm?


Neverfull 

neverfull mm or keep all 45


----------



## Bumbles

electricolor said:


> Neverfull
> 
> neverfull mm or keep all 45


Keepall 45

Vanity pm or Cannes?


----------



## chubbyshopper

Bumbles said:


> Keepall 45
> 
> Vanity pm or Cannes?


Vanity pm

Pallas bb or Neo Alma pm both in noir


----------



## Bumbles

chubbyshopper said:


> Vanity pm
> 
> Pallas bb or Neo Alma pm both in noir


Pallas bb

bumbag or speedy b 25?


----------



## Jordyaddict

Speedy b 25

pont neuf mini or favourite mm


----------



## nvie

Pont Neuf Mini

Pont 9 or Boite Chapeau Souple


----------



## fancake

BPS
vanity pm or cannes


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

i bought the vanity pm and just received the reverse Cannes after selling it....I would pick the Cannes because it’s more structured....
Escale Rouge NF or Escale Pastel NF?


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

LVlvoe_bug said:


> i bought the vanity pm and just received the reverse Cannes after selling it....I would pick the Cannes because it’s more structured....
> Escale Rouge NF or Escale Pastel NF?



Escale Rouge NF

NeoNoe in Noir or Palm Springs Mini Backpack


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> i bought the vanity pm and just received the reverse Cannes after selling it....I would pick the Cannes because it’s more structured....
> Escale Rouge NF or Escale Pastel NF?


Is there any other reason why you sold your vanity pm for the Cannes? I’m tossing up between these two all the time.

bumbag or double zip pochette reverse?


----------



## maggiesze1

bumbag

Palm springs mini mono or Palm springs mini reverse


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

1HandbagCrazyMs said:


> Escale Rouge NF
> 
> NeoNoe in Noir or Palm Springs Mini Backpack


Palm Springs mini backpack!!


Bumbles said:


> Is there any other reason why you sold your vanity pm for the Cannes? I’m tossing up between these two all the time.
> 
> bumbag or double zip pochette reverse?


i had returned the Cannes and rebought it....
palm spring mini mono
Escale pastel speedy or NF?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Palm Springs mini backpack!!
> 
> i had returned the Cannes and rebought it....
> palm spring mini mono
> Escale pastel speedy or NF?


NF

cannes reverse or bumbag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> NF
> 
> cannes reverse or bumbag?


Cannes reverse
Mahina babylone in vert lagon  or magnolia?


----------



## Dkay6

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Cannes reverse
> Mahina babylone in vert lagon  or magnolia?



Magnolia 

Mono Bumbag or sperone


----------



## Bumbles

Dkay6 said:


> Magnolia
> 
> Mono Bumbag or sperone


Mono bumbag

Duffle or square handbag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Mono bumbag
> 
> Duffle or square handbag?


Square handbag. Had the duffle and disliked the bag!
Escale zippy blue or pastel?


----------



## Whereami

Pastel

Alma BB DE or mono?


----------



## Bumbles

Whereami said:


> Pastel
> 
> Alma BB DE or mono?


Alma bb

bumbag mono or empreinte?


----------



## Dkay6

Bumbles said:


> Alma bb
> 
> bumbag mono or empreinte?


Mono 

bumbag or multi accessories


----------



## Bumbles

Dkay6 said:


> Mono
> 
> bumbag or multi accessories


Bumbag

speedy teddy 25 or speedy 25 mono?


----------



## Bumbles

Multi pochette or bumbag?


----------



## EJsMommy1

Bumbles said:


> Multi pochette or bumbag?



Multi Pochette

Palm Springs Mini Mono or Neo Noe Noir?


----------



## k5ml3k

EJsMommy1 said:


> Multi Pochette
> 
> Palm Springs Mini Mono or Neo Noe Noir?



Palm Springs Mini

Mono Nano Speedy or LVxLOL Speedy BB?


----------



## Bumbles

k5ml3k said:


> Palm Springs Mini
> 
> Mono Nano Speedy or LVxLOL Speedy BB?


Lvxlol speedy bb

Vanity pm or OTG?


----------



## hackysac123

Bumbles said:


> Lvxlol speedy bb
> 
> Vanity pm or OTG?



Vanity PM 

Victoire in Black  or Vanvin PM in Black Empreinte


----------



## whitew0lf

hackysac123 said:


> Vanity PM
> 
> Victoire in Black  or Vanvin PM in Black Empreinte



Omg, both look gorgeous. But I JUST saw someone carrying a Vavin the other day and I'm totally enchanted, so Vavin it is! The empreinte leather with the embossed logo is GORGEOUS.

Vintage edition for the next person: LV Concorde or Monceau?


----------



## Bumbles

whitew0lf said:


> Omg, both look gorgeous. But I JUST saw someone carrying a Vavin the other day and I'm totally enchanted, so Vavin it is! The empreinte leather with the embossed logo is GORGEOUS.
> 
> Vintage edition for the next person: LV Concorde or Monceau?


Monceau

Ivy or double zip pochette?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Monceau
> 
> Ivy or double zip pochette?


Ivy
mono neonoe pink or red?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ivy
> mono neonoe pink or red?


Mono neonoe pink

boite chapeau souple pm mono or multi pochette rose clair?


----------



## sundreamer

Bumbles said:


> boite chapeau souple pm mono or multi pochette rose clair?


 
Boite chapeau souple pm mono!

Speedy B 30 DE or Neonoe mono noir?


----------



## chubbyshopper

sundreamer said:


> Boite chapeau souple pm mono!
> 
> Speedy B 30 DE or Neonoe mono noir?



Defo Neonoe mono

For my birthday bag, Dauphine mini reverse or Cannes reverse?


----------



## Bumbles

chubbyshopper said:


> Defo Neonoe mono
> 
> For my birthday bag, Dauphine mini reverse or Cannes reverse?


Definitely dauphine mini reverse

speeey 25b or boite chapeau souple pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Definitely dauphine mini reverse
> 
> speeey 25b or boite chapeau souple pm?


Speedy
Empreinte montsouris backpack or mono Palm Springs mini backpack?


----------



## bluebird03

Montosouris

Speedy b 25 DE or Odeon black?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Odeon black
mono felicie or vanity pm?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Odeon black
> mono felicie or vanity pm?


vanity pm

duffle bag or locky bb?


----------



## LVforeverrr

locky bb
Soho Gg or Alma pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

What is a soho? alma pm
New Odeon noir MM or Pm?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What is a soho? alma pm
> New Odeon noir MM or Pm?


New odeon noir mm

Christopher wearable wallet or boite chapeau souple pm?


----------



## Beauty2c

boite chapeau souple pm 

New Odeon Noir pm or Soufflot BB natural leather?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Definitely the Odeon pm!
mono felicie or mono favorite?


----------



## niceone25

Mono favorite

Odeon pm black or Neo Noe DE cherry berry?


----------



## LVtingting

Odeon pm black
Pochette Grenelle or George bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Georges bb
georges bb or Georges MM?


----------



## chubbyshopper

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Georges bb
> georges bb or Georges MM?


Think I would lean towards MM if it was more for a day to night bag.
Pochette Metis Reverse or Pochette Metis Empreinte Dune colour


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

chubbyshopper said:


> Think I would lean towards MM if it was more for a day to night bag.
> Pochette Metis Reverse or Pochette Metis Empreinte Dune colour


I have the pochette metis reverse and I do not like empreinte items..I would worry dune would have color transafer..
new Odeon MM or PM?


----------



## Weknow

niceone25 said:


> Mono favorite
> 
> Odeon pm black or Neo Noe DE cherry berry?


I don’t know I’m torn. Help me


----------



## niceone25

Weknow said:


> I don’t know I’m torn. Help me



I was planning on getting the Neo Noe but never pulled the trigger. I was worried it would be too big at the bottom wearing crossbody. As soon as I saw the Odeon PM, I decided it was better suited for me over the Neo Noe. Plus, I like the fact that it has zippers.


----------



## Bumbles

Cannes or multi pochette?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I have both so I would say I guess I’d get both...
mono Odeon mm noir or mahina babylone magnolia?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have both so I would say I guess I’d get both...
> mono Odeon mm noir or mahina babylone magnolia?


odeon mm 
Vanity pm or petite sac plat?


----------



## Km2181

Vanity pm

Montsouris empriente in black or monogram Montsouris?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono montsouris 
mahina babylone or mono neonoe?


----------



## Km2181

Mono neonoe 

bumbag or pochette accessories bag


----------



## BagLady14

Pochette accessories.  

Noe BB Azur or Pochette Metis Reverse?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette metis reverse 
DE croisette or mono felicie?


----------



## Nivahra

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis reverse
> DE croisette or mono felicie?


DE Croisette

NeoNoe Mono rose or the Same with stickers from the MWT collection?


----------



## Bumbles

Nivahra said:


> DE Croisette
> 
> NeoNoe Mono rose or the Same with stickers from the MWT collection?


Neonoe mono rose

cannnes or vanity pm?


----------



## fufulynn

Neonoe MM or Iena MM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Neonoe mm
nice mini or nice bb?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Neonoe mm
> nice mini or nice bb?


Nice mini

spring st or croisette?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Croisette
New montsouris noir backpack pm or petit Malle souple monogram?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Croisette
> New montsouris noir backpack pm or petit Malle souple monogram?



montsouris noir backpack pm

monogram pochette accessoires or monogram bumbag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> montsouris noir backpack pm
> 
> monogram pochette accessoires or monogram bumbag?


Mono bumbag
Neo Saint Cloud or mono petit Malle souple?


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono bumbag
> Neo Saint Cloud or mono petit Malle souple?


Neo Saint Cloud

Monogram Bumbag or Palm Springs Mini?


----------



## LVFloridagirl

k5ml3k said:


> Neo Saint Cloud
> 
> Monogram Bumbag or Palm Springs Mini?


Palm Springs mini

speedy b 25 in DE or Siena pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVFloridagirl said:


> Palm Springs mini
> 
> speedy b 25 in DE or Siena pm?


Speedy b
mono felicie or crafty felicie?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy b
> mono felicie or crafty felicie?


Crafty felicie 

multi pochette rose Clair or boite chapeau souple pm mono?


----------



## QTbebe

Boite chapeau supple pm mono

nano noe or nano speedy


----------



## Bumbles

QTbebe said:


> Boite chapeau supple pm mono
> 
> nano noe or nano speedy


Nano speedy

multi pochette rose clair or boite chapeau souple pm mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Boite chapeau souple
Game on speedy or NF?


----------



## Addict2Labels

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Boite chapeau souple
> Game on speedy or NF?


Game on speedy NOIR 

twist mm or maida empreinte


----------



## beautycase

Twist mm! Classic bag!
Pochette Metis empreinte or Canvas Métis ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Canvas metis!
Vernis rose pale Alma bb or felicie?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Canvas metis!
> Vernis rose pale Alma bb or felicie?


Vernis rose pale Alma bb

speedy b 25 mono or speedy b 25 de?


----------



## mightyhunter

Speedy B 25 DE so I can live more care-freely 

Nano Speedy or Palm Springs Mini in monogram?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I have both ..Palm Springs mini
mono nice nano or mono nice bb?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

The nano is so adorable, but I need something that fits my phone, so...Nice BB.

Speedy B 25 Empriente or Neo Alma BB Empriente?


----------



## bluebird03

Neo Alma BB Empriente 

NeoNoe MM canvas or NeoNoe MM Ep?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma
Mono alma bb or DE alma bb?


----------



## Nivahra

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma
> Mono alma bb or DE alma bb?


DE Alma bb

Neverfull in DE Rose Ballerine or 1854 in black?


----------



## Bumbles

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> The nano is so adorable, but I need something that fits my phone, so...Nice BB.
> 
> Speedy B 25 Empriente or Neo Alma BB Empriente?


Speedy b 25

Game on Kirigami or nano nice?


----------



## Nivahra

Bumbles said:


> Speedy b 25
> 
> Game on Kirigami or nano nice?



Nano Nice

Neverfull in DE Rose Ballerine or 1854 in black?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE neverfull
Brazza wallet or pocket organizer?


----------



## LV_mommy

Pocket organizer 

Siena pm or Odeon noir pm


----------



## JuliannaFox

Siena pm 

Speedy 25 mono vs speedy 25 DE


----------



## k5ml3k

JuliannaFox said:


> Siena pm
> 
> Speedy 25 mono vs speedy 25 DE



Speedy 25 DE

Monogram Bumbag or Monogram PalmSprings Mini?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Palm Springs mini
Odeon mm noir or montsouris mm noir?


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Palm Springs mini
> Odeon mm noir or montsouris mm noir?


Montsouris mm noir

Bond st BB or Graceful PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

IloveplantsandLV said:


> Montsouris mm noir
> 
> Bond st BB or Graceful PM?


Graceful pm
Mono Neverfull mm or DE Neverfull mm?


----------



## elle456

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Graceful pm
> Mono Neverfull mm or DE Neverfull mm?



DE Neverfull MM 
Reverse Pochette Metis or Multi Pochette Accessoires?


----------



## Bumbles

elle456 said:


> DE Neverfull MM
> Reverse Pochette Metis or Multi Pochette Accessoires?


Reverse MP

vanity pm or valisette bb?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vanity pm
mono alma bb or mono alma pm?


----------



## Highestcloud

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Vanity pm
> mono alma bb or mono alma pm?


Alma bb
NF MM or Graceful MM?


----------



## LV_mommy

Graceful MM

Speedy b25 mono or Siena pm


----------



## Brooksie

LV_mommy said:


> Graceful MM
> 
> Speedy b25 mono or Siena pm


Speedy b25

alma bb world tour (tiny LV for a sticker) or pochette metis reverse


----------



## SweetLV123

alma bb world tour

Pochette Metis monogram or Petit Noe monogram?


----------



## paradise392

SweetLV123 said:


> alma bb world tour
> 
> Pochette Metis monogram or Petit Noe monogram?



Pochette Metis!


would you rather pochette métis monogram or petit sac plat?


----------



## Havanese 28

paradise392 said:


> Pochette Metis!
> 
> 
> would you rather pochette métis monogram or petit sac plat?


Petit sac plat!
DE Alma BB or Bum Bag?


----------



## dotnative

Havanese 28 said:


> Petit sac plat!
> DE Alma BB or Bum Bag?


Bum bag

DE Croisette or Empriente Noir Pochette Metis


----------



## Havanese 28

dotnative said:


> Bum bag
> 
> DE Croisette or Empriente Noir Pochette Metis


DE Croisette

petit sac plat or bum bag?


----------



## Highestcloud

Petit sac plat
Pochette metis in reverse mono or pm in empriente noir?


----------



## Tropezienne

Highestcloud said:


> Petit sac plat
> Pochette metis in reverse mono or pm in empriente noir?



PM reverse

New sac chaîne or twist mm (and if so what colour?)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Reverse mono
mono felicie or montsouris bb noir?


----------



## Dkay6

Montsouris bb noir 

felicie noir or vanity noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vanity noir
mono felicie or deauville mini?


----------



## juzdin

mono felicie
petit noe or neonoe?


----------



## snark crackle pop

neonoe.

melie or maida


----------



## Km2181

Melie.
Multi-pochette or mono Montsouris


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Montsouris  

pochette metis reverse or Odeon PM noir?


----------



## Km2181

Pochette Métis reverse.
Montsouris empriente or Montsouris mono


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Montsouris mono
Nano speedy or reverse vanity pm?


----------



## innocentbadger

Reverse vanity pm

Alma bb or Graceful pm?


----------



## LV_mommy

Alma bb 

speedy b 25 mono or ebene


----------



## Bumbles

LV_mommy said:


> Alma bb
> 
> speedy b 25 mono or ebene


Speedy b 25 mono

boite chapeau souple pm or nano keepall? (Soon to be released)


----------



## LV_mommy

Boite chapeau souple pm 

outdoor messenger mono eclipse or Alma bb Damier ebene


----------



## Km2181

Alma bb Damier ebene 

mono bumbag or empriente black bumbag?


----------



## Bumbles

Km2181 said:


> Alma bb Damier ebene
> 
> mono bumbag or empriente black bumbag?


Mono bumbag

dauphine chain wallet or Alma bb epi galet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Dauphine chain wallet! Have it and I LVoe it!
Puppy bag charm or mono felicie?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Dauphine chain wallet! Have it and I LVoe it!
> Puppy bag charm or mono felicie?


Definitely puppy bag charm!!!

[side note @LVlvoe_bug can I ask you how’s the wear for the dauphine chain wallet? Am thinking of getting one myself. Would you recommend it? Is it worth the cost for the size? Any pros and cons? I gather a phone and a few items will fit. Also can the change take the weight of the bag? From some youtube vids I’m watched it looks very delicate? Thanks so much for your help! ]

Speedy b 25 or OTG PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Definitely puppy bag charm!!!
> 
> [side note @LVlvoe_bug can I ask you how’s the wear for the dauphine chain wallet? Am thinking of getting one myself. Would you recommend it? Is it worth the cost for the size? Any pros and cons? I gather a phone and a few items will fit. Also can the change take the weight of the bag? From some youtube vids I’m watched it looks very delicate? Thanks so much for your help! ]
> 
> Speedy b 25 or OTG PM?


I love the charm but wasn’t sure it was worth the price. My SA had it available for me....I went crazy for the dauphine line. I have the reverse and giant mm bags, the backpack, pochette , coin purse and chain bag...They have held up great..I really don’t have any cons to the items. Phone, zippy coin purse, key fob and a lipstick would fit. There is also the zip compartment and care slots. I don’t find it delicate but I wouldn’t be swinging into walls I guess. I use it like every other bag. I used to dislike small bags but getting used to them with everything going on....I would definitely recommend it or at least try it out...


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I love the charm but wasn’t sure it was worth the price. My SA had it available for me....I went crazy for the dauphine line. I have the reverse and giant mm bags, the backpack, pochette , coin purse and chain bag...They have held up great..I really don’t have any cons to the items. Phone, zippy coin purse, key fob and a lipstick would fit. There is also the zip compartment and care slots. I don’t find it delicate but I wouldn’t be swinging into walls I guess. I use it like every other bag. I used to dislike small bags but getting used to them with everything going on....I would definitely recommend it or at least try it out...


Wow the Dauphine chain wallet fits heaps. Can I ask what phone you have? I have the iPhone 11, and want to ask fit a zippy coin purse, tissues, small hand sanitizer, keys. It sounds perfect! And the chain is comfy? Not too delicate and can hold the bag ok? That’s so much @LVlvoe_bug! Much appreciated. The bag I’m deciding between is this and the Gucci super mini Dionysus, (either denim, black, red or green lol) and if it’s worth adding the extra money to get LV. Of if the trend will go. Thanks so much!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy b


Bumbles said:


> Wow the Dauphine chain wallet fits heaps. Can I ask what phone you have? I have the iPhone 11, and want to ask fit a zippy coin purse, tissues, small hand sanitizer, keys. It sounds perfect! And the chain is comfy? Not too delicate and can hold the bag ok? That’s so much @LVlvoe_bug! Much appreciated. The bag I’m deciding between is this and the Gucci super mini Dionysus, (either denim, black, red or green lol) and if it’s worth adding the extra money to get LV. Of if the trend will go. Thanks so much!


Same phone as you but max ...I can fit the phone, zcp and key fob with little space for a lipstick . You could put some tissues in the zip pocket but I can’t fit a tissue packet in there with the other stuff. You can replace the zcp with them and put your cards in the slots or use a card holder instead....magnetic closure is strong and secure. I have the dionysus bags in MM and rarely use them....From the picture, I definitely like this bag better...I love the details of the dauphine and don’t think it would go out of style....I hope this helps with your decision....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono felicie or azur felicie?


----------



## BeautheFrenchie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono felicie or azur felicie?


Azur!  
steamer xxl or all in?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy b
> 
> Same phone as you but max ...I can fit the phone, zcp and key fob with little space for a lipstick . You could put some tissues in the zip pocket but I can’t fit a tissue packet in there with the other stuff. You can replace the zcp with them and put your cards in the slots or use a card holder instead....magnetic closure is strong and secure. I have the dionysus bags in MM and rarely use them....From the picture, I definitely like this bag better...I love the details of the dauphine and don’t think it would go out of style....I hope this helps with your decision....


Thanks so much @LVlvoe_bug your a gem! helps a lot


----------



## Bumbles

BeautheFrenchie said:


> Azur!
> steamer xxl or all in?


Steamer xxl

capuccines mini or trunk clutch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Thanks so much @LVlvoe_bug your a gem! helps a lot


You are very welcome!  Let me know what you decide....
Capucines mini....sold my reverse trunk clutch
trunk multicartes or mono key pouch?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Bumbles said:


> Steamer xxl
> 
> capuccines mini or trunk clutch?



Capuccines Mini (pink!)

Speedy 20 empreinte or Montaigne BB empreinte?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

LVlvoe_bug said:


> You are very welcome!  Let me know what you decide....
> Capucines mini....sold my reverse trunk clutch
> trunk multicartes or mono key pouch?



Oh! Sorry, @*LVlvoe_bug, *I missed yours! Let me try this again.

Trunk Multicartes

Speedy 20 empreinte or Montaigne BB empreinte?


----------



## lemondln

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Oh! Sorry, @*LVlvoe_bug, *I missed yours! Let me try this again.
> 
> Trunk Multicartes
> 
> Speedy 20 empreinte or Montaigne BB empreinte?




Speedy 20 empreinte  //love speedys


City keepall or keepall xs


----------



## Bumbles

lemondln said:


> Speedy 20 empreinte  //love speedys
> 
> 
> City keepall or keepall xs


Keepall xs

speedy bb or speedy 22?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Bumbles said:


> Keepall xs
> 
> speedy bb or speedy 22?


Speedy BB!!

Speedy Graffiti or Cerises

(LVing the speedys  )


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Speedy BB!!
> 
> Speedy Graffiti or Cerises
> 
> (LVing the speedys  )


Yes, LVoe speedys!!!!
speedy cerises 
By the pool speedy or roses Speedy?


----------



## Myybags

Petite malle in black epi or petite malle in monogram?


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Myybags said:


> Petite malle in black epi or petite malle in monogram?



Petite malle in monogram



LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yes, LVoe speedys!!!!
> speedy cerises
> By the pool speedy or roses Speedy?



roses speedy


Passy or Graceful PM in Mono/Peony?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

1HandbagCrazyMs said:


> Petite malle in monogram
> 
> 
> 
> roses speedy
> 
> 
> Passy or Graceful PM in Mono/Peony?


Graceful pm
Game on felicie or by the pool felicie?


----------



## jelly-baby

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Graceful pm
> Game on felicie or by the pool felicie?



BTP Felicie

Mono Alma PM or Mono Neverfull GM?


----------



## Bumbles

jelly-baby said:


> BTP Felicie
> 
> Mono Alma PM or Mono Neverfull GM?


Mono NF GM

multi pochette rose Clair or speedy 25B light pink BTP?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Speedy 25B light pink BTB!!

Vintage Speedy 25 epi (any color) or Vintage Cannes epi (any color)


----------



## MiniBagx

Vintage Speedy 25 epi (any color)

Speedy b25 de or palm spring mini monogram.


----------



## Bumbles

MiniBagx said:


> Vintage Speedy 25 epi (any color)
> 
> Speedy b25 de or palm spring mini monogram.


I love both really and each has their own use
PSM backpack

OTG PM or multi pochette?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> I love both really and each has their own use
> PSM backpack
> 
> OTG PM or multi pochette?


OTG pm
By the pool tiny backpack or mono alma bb?


----------



## de_priss

Mono alma bb.

Pochette felicie empreinte scarlet or alma bb epi black?


----------



## p.l.c.r.

de_priss said:


> Mono alma bb.
> 
> Pochette felicie empreinte scarlet or alma bb epi black?



alma bb epi black

Graceful pm in azur or Alma bb in ebene?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb ebene
On the go GM by the pool or by the pool speedy b?


----------



## p.l.c.r.

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb ebene
> On the go GM by the pool or by the pool speedy b?



on the go GM

felicie azur or double zip pochette azur?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

p.l.c.r. said:


> on the go GM
> 
> felicie azur or double zip pochette azur?


Azur felicie
Pochette coussin or coussin MM?


----------



## blanc_noir_chic

Capuccine taupe BB or Boite Chapeau


----------



## HSI114

ladolcevita88 said:


> Capuccine taupe BB or Boite Chapeau


Boite Chapeau!


----------



## HSI114

Neverfull or Pochette Métis in Turtledove empreinte?


----------



## DAMER

HSI114 said:


> Neverfull or Pochette Métis in Turtledove empreinte?


Pochette Métis in Turtledove.
Twist MM or Capucines BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Both!
Pochette coussin or Coussin mm?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Both!
> Pochette coussin or Coussin mm?


Pochette coussin

keepall xs watercolour ink or Dauphine wallet on chain?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Keepall xs

BTP Neverfull or BTP Speedy?


----------



## blanc_noir_chic

HSI114 said:


> Boite Chapeau!


LOL its definitely growing on me lately.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> Keepall xs
> 
> BTP Neverfull or BTP Speedy?


By the pool neverfull. 
Wild at heart Multi pochette or wild at heart speedy?


----------



## TinyB

WAH multi pochette!
Pochette metis or Speedy 20 in navy narce empreinte (new prelaunch)?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Speedy 20 hands down.

Capucines BB or Montaigne BB emp


----------



## Sunshine mama

Capucines BB 

Capucines BB or Capucines mini?


----------



## mightyhunter

Capucines Mini... it's  so cute 

Petit Noé or Neo Noé?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Neonoe
Keepall xs or on the go pm?


----------



## Kylie M

On the go PM

SPEEDY 20 or SPEEDY 25


----------



## TinyB

Speedy 20 

Marelle vs Boulogne


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Boulogne
Coussin pm or Wild at Heart empreinte speedy?


----------



## Farkvam

Coussin pm 

I'm going to go ultra classic: epi Alma PM or epi Speedy 25?


----------



## jelly-baby

Epi Speedy 25

Empreinte bumbag or Speedy 20 empreinte (both noir)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy
mono sac plat PM or BB?


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Mono sac plat PM

MPA empreinte noir or MPA mono khaki


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono khaki
Mini pochette in DE or Azur?


----------



## Km2181

Mini pochette azur

Coussin PM in black or Coussin PM in Carmel


----------



## jelly-baby

Coussin PM in black 

Mini PA mon monogram or mini PA Christmas animation


----------



## jelly-baby

jelly-baby said:


> Mini PA mon monogram or mini PA Christmas animation



While I'm waiting for this one, here's another...

LVxLOL bumbag or noir empreinte bumbag


----------



## MiniBagx

noir empreinte bumbag

Mono Sac plat BB or Petit sac plat


----------



## MiniBagx

jelly-baby said:


> Coussin PM in black
> 
> Mini PA mon monogram or mini PA Christmas animation


I will answer this one as well Christmas MPA. Especially now they are the same price.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Petit sac plat
Trianon or capucines MM?


----------



## MiniBagx

capucines MM

Speedy B20 (leather) or Keepall xs (any)


----------



## jelly-baby

Speedy 20b leather

MWT bumbag (black trim) or MWT Speedy 30b (black trim)


----------



## lpsimer

Speedy bb Preloved in the Ink (Fashionphile)
Speedy 20 in Blue limited edition with silver hardware


----------



## Bumbles

Speedy bb 

tiny backpack or petit sac plat?


lpsimer said:


> Speedy bb Preloved in the Ink (Fashionphile)
> Speedy 20 in Blue limited edition with silver hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216897
> View attachment 5216898


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Flight mode Muria or Trianon?


----------



## lpsimer

Bumbles said:


> Speedy bb
> 
> tiny backpack or petit sac plat?



tiny backpack


----------



## bowie102

lpsimer said:


> Speedy bb Preloved in the Ink (Fashionphile)
> Speedy 20 in Blue limited edition with silver hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216897
> View attachment 5216898


Speedy BB in ink 

Flore chain wallet in rose ballerine 

or
 Felicie pochette in navy/red


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bowie102 said:


> Speedy BB in ink
> 
> Flore chain wallet in rose ballerine
> 
> or
> Felicie pochette in navy/red


Flore chain wallet

Flight mode Muria or Trianon?


----------



## chefmom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Flore chain wallet
> 
> Flight mode Muria or Trianon?


We like the same bags... I just ordered the new Muria in the gradient blue colorway.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

chefmom said:


> We like the same bags... I just ordered the new Muria in the gradient blue colorway.


I am so jealous, I have been eyeing that bag!!! Let me know how you like it ….


----------



## fufulynn

Neverfull MM

New bicolor empreinte key cles
or
Black empreinte 6 key holder


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Key cles
New wave camera bag or chain bag?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Key cles
> New wave camera bag or chain bag?


New wave camera bag

nano nice or Pochette voyage?


----------



## fufulynn

Bicolor black/beige Onthego PM 
or
Bicolor dove/cream Onthego PM


----------



## Kylie M

fufulynn said:


> Bicolor black/beige Onthego PM
> or
> Bicolor dove/cream Onthego PM



Bicolor black/beige Onthego PM


----------



## Kylie M

Pochette Métis Reverse or Speedy 20 (black WHH)?


----------



## Bumbles

Kylie M said:


> Pochette Métis Reverse or Speedy 20 (black WHH)?


Speedy 20 

Tiny backpack or zippy vertical wallet metis?


----------



## jelly-baby

Tiny backpack.

MWT bumbag (black strap) or mono bumbag...


----------



## Bumbles

jelly-baby said:


> Tiny backpack.
> 
> MWT bumbag (black strap) or mono bumbag...


MWT bumbag for sure!

multi pochette Or speedy mono 20?


----------



## gabigabi

Speedy mono 20

PA DE OR Favorite MM DE?


----------



## louisandlouboutin

PA DE!!

Multi pochette or pochette Métis?


----------



## TinyB

Pochette metis
Boulogne vs Marelle?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Boulogne 
Mahina Muria or Bella?


----------



## TinyB

Bella!
Papillon Trunk vs Petite Boîte Chapeau


----------



## BagLady14

Chapeau





Zoe or animation Victorine?


----------



## jelly-baby

Zoe wallet

Neo Porte Cartes or Reverse card holder?


----------



## Bumbles

jelly-baby said:


> Zoe wallet
> 
> Neo Porte Cartes or Reverse card holder?
> 
> View attachment 5272494
> View attachment 5272495


Reverse card holder

Bumbag mwt or multi pochette rose Clair?


----------



## farmgirl23

multi pochette rose Clair
Sac Plat BB or Sac Plat PM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Neither. 

I have 2 Sac Plat bbs, and an older Sac Plat PM, which looks just like the BB. The new SP PM is too rounded on the bottom, which takes away from the flat/sharp/boxy aesthetic IMO.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Speedy 20 empreinte or Speedy 20 in mono?


----------



## gottabuyit

Speedy 20 mono

The loop bag or the pochette accessoires?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pochette accessoires 

Pochette accessoires mono or DE?


----------



## jelly-baby

pochette accessoires mono

Zoe reverse wallet or Juliette reverse wallet?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Juliette

Speedy B 25 mono or Speedy 20 mono?


----------



## farmgirl23

Sunshine mama said:


> Neither.
> 
> I have 2 Sac Plat bbs, and an older Sac Plat PM, which looks just like the BB. The new SP PM is too rounded on the bottom, which takes away from the flat/sharp/boxy aesthetic IMO.
> View attachment 5272539


Thank you Sunshine for the info


----------



## farmgirl23

Sunshine mama said:


> Juliette
> 
> Speedy B 25 mono or Speedy 20 mono?


Speedy 20 mono. As I will receive mine in a few days. The Speedy B25 opening is too small


----------



## farmgirl23

Onthego PM Empriente Black or Petit Palais Monogram?


----------



## Sunshine mama

farmgirl23 said:


> Thank you Sunshine for the info


Oh I meant that I have 2 petit Sac Plats.


----------



## Sunshine mama

farmgirl23 said:


> Speedy 20 mono. As I will receive mine in a few days. The Speedy B25 opening is too small


Please share in the speedy 20 thread!


----------



## Sunshine mama

farmgirl23 said:


> Onthego PM Empriente Black or Petit Palais Monogram?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272579


Petit Palais


----------



## Sunshine mama

Capucine mini or capucine BB?


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Capucine mini or capucine BB?


Capucines mini

Petit sac plat or nano nice?


----------



## taltal61972

Delightful PM


----------



## Sunshine mama

I have both, but if I had neither,  I would choose Petit sac plat!

Nice nano or Nano speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> I have both, but if I had neither,  I would choose Petit sac plat!
> 
> Nice nano or Nano speedy?


I have both and use neither  I would probably choose the nano speedy as a bag over the nice nano for Functionality.
 Coussin BB or Mahina babylone?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mahina Babylone!

Coussin BB or Capicines PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> Mahina Babylone!
> 
> Coussin BB or Capicines PM?


Yay! Cuz I just bought it preloved!
Both! 
My world tour alma and my world tour speedy B?


----------



## Chagall

World tour Alma.
Mahina Beaubourg MM in black or the By my Side MM in black.


----------



## Sunshine mama

By My Side MM

Mon monogram mini pochette or vernis mini pochette?


----------



## Chagall

Monogram mini pochette.
Mahina Carmel in dark brown with visible perforations or the Pochette Métis in reverse monogram.


----------



## farmgirl23

Mahina Carmel.
Onthego PM Empriente Black or Coussin BB Black?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Coussin bb black
City keepall or keepall xs?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Coussin bb black
> City keepall or keepall xs?


Keepall xs

speedy mono 20 or nano speedy with adjustable detachable strap mono?


----------



## Sunshine mama

That's a hard one. Speedy 20(for its zipper style)

Same question: 
Speedy 20 mono or Speedy Nano with detachable strap?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

^same answer
mono papillon trunk or mono sac plat bb?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mono papillon trunk

Same q?


----------



## jelly-baby

Mono sac plat bb

ZCP mono or ZCP giant mono?


----------



## Louisgyal37

zcp mono
Graceful pm mono pivoine or Delightful gm mono (new old model with zippers)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I loved the delightful gm with the zippers, I miss those details but the bag was huge! I had the graceful pm and and it was small so I sold it. 
delightful GM!
Mono alma Bb or DE alma BB?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I loved the delightful gm with the zippers, I miss those details but the bag was huge! I had the graceful pm and and it was small so I sold it.
> delightful GM!
> Mono alma Bb or DE alma BB?


De Alma bb
Montaigne mm mono or V tote mm mono black?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> De Alma bb
> Montaigne mm mono or V tote black?


I have both but use the V tote more since it has the zip top….
DE vavin pm or mono passy?


----------



## Sunshine mama

DE Vavin PM

Mono Passy or mono Pochette Metis?


----------



## jelly-baby

Mono pochette metis

Neverfull MM mono or OTG MM mono/reverse ?


----------



## keishapie1973

OTG MM

Speedy B 30 or Siena MM


----------



## Louisgyal37

keishapie1973 said:


> OTG MM
> 
> Speedy B 30 or Siena MM


Siena mm
Speedy 25B azur or Noe bb azur?


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> By My Side MM
> 
> Mon monogram mini pochette or vernis mini pochette?


 
I have an appreciation for both canvas and vernis, but since I wanted a different monogram look, I decided to go with the Vernis mono mini pochette, the one that was recently released. With this version, you get vernis leather with a tad of monogram canvas.  Also for me, imo, the vernis mini pochette looks more like a bag as it is structured. I have plans to wear it as a little mini bag but will at times use it inside other bags.  I just love the color.  It's so rich and glossy!  I will add it IS a fingerprint magnet.  It does come with a small soft cloth to wipe bag when needed.  I just find myself wiping it at the start of my day and again at the end of the day. Not a big deal for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> I have an appreciation for both canvas and vernis, but since I wanted a different monogram look, I decided to go with the Vernis mono mini pochette, the one that was recently released. With this version, you get vernis leather with a tad of monogram canvas.  Also for me, imo, the vernis mini pochette looks more like a bag as it is structured. I have plans to wear it as a little mini bag but will at times use it inside other bags.  I just love the color.  It's so rich and glossy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276941


I love mine too.  I wore it as a bag yesterday for a quick run to SB. So chic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mini pochette accessoires or pochette accessoires?


----------



## keishapie1973

Louisgyal37 said:


> Siena mm
> Speedy 25B azur or Noe bb azur?



Noe BB azur

Neverfull MM or Graceful MM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Neverfull MM
Coussin MM or BB?


----------



## farmgirl23

Coussin MM
Speedy B25 Emp Turtledove or Sac Plat PM?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sac Plat PM

Mini pochette or pochette accessoires?


----------



## jelly-baby

PA

Boulogne or MPA mono ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Boulogne 
On the go MM or NF mm?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Boulogne
> On the go MM or NF mm?


OTG MM

neonoe bb or vanity pm?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vanity pm

Speedy 25 or Speedy B 25?


----------



## jelly-baby

Speedy 25b

PSM or bumbag ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

PSM

azur or vernis mini pochette?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vernis
Nano speedy or keepall xs?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Keepall XS

Keepall XS or Speedy 20


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Keepall xs
mono alma bb or vernis alma bb?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vernis

Alma BB or Speedy 20?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma Bb
Mono alma bb or epi alma bb?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Epi

Lv One handle or Lv Twist ?


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Epi
> 
> Lv One handle or Lv Twist ?


LV twist

multi pochette or speedy 20 mono?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Speedy 20 mono

Capucines mini or Capucines  BB?


----------



## jelly-baby

Capucines bb

Felice empreinte noir or Boulogne noir ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Boulogne  noir

Speedy 20 mono or Speedy 20 empreinte noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono
My world tour zippy or my heritage sarah?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Zippy!

Speedy B 20 empriente or Speedy B 25 empriente? (Any color)


----------



## suesuliani

Which?


----------



## bagsamplified

suesuliani said:


> Which?
> View attachment 5294663
> View attachment 5294664
> View attachment 5294665



This has been the exact game in my head all week   if budget was higher, the Trio, otherwise, possibly the Sac Plat XS!

Sac Plat XS in Illusion Taurillon above, or in the blue from Men's FW21? (my other dilemma!)


----------



## suesuliani

bagsamplified said:


> This has been the exact game in my head all week   if budget was higher, the Trio, otherwise, possibly the Sac Plat XS!
> 
> Sac Plat XS in Illusion Taurillon above, or in the blue from Men's FW21? (my other dilemma!)



I got myself the sac plat xs from the Men’s SS22! I wonder which you’ll end up getting? All the best with your decision!


----------



## bagsamplified

suesuliani said:


> I got myself the sac plat xs from the Men’s SS22! I wonder which you’ll end up getting? All the best with your decision!


Omg congratulations!!!! What a beautiful bag!!


----------



## jelly-baby

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Zippy!
> 
> Speedy B 20 empriente or Speedy B 25 empriente? (Any color)



Speedy 25b empreinte

MPA black empreinte or LockMe Tender in black ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jelly-baby said:


> Speedy 25b empreinte
> 
> MPA black empreinte or LockMe Tender in black ?


Multi pochette Black empreinte!

mono Diane with pink interior or black interior?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink interior

By the Pool Neverfull or By The Pool Speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

By the pool speedy

Denim zcp or Sarah?


----------



## lemondln

Denim zcp 

Speedy 20 or speedy 25


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Speedy 20

Cannes OM or Cannes NM?


----------



## jelly-baby

Cannes NM

Buci bag or Loop bag ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Buci bag

Alma BB dragon fruit or sunflower?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Both colors are beautiful and can’t go wrong with either color. Get both   
Coussin pm denim or black/white Coussin with red chain?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coussin denim!

Coussin PM or Coussin BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Coussin pm
Escale NF pink or mono Diane?


----------



## gabigabi

escale nf pink!

favorite mm de or pa nm de?


----------



## lvlover10

gabigabi said:


> escale nf pink!
> 
> favorite mm de or pa nm de?


Favorite mm de! It’s just so fun with the chain.

Alma bb de or neverfull mm mono?


----------



## jelly-baby

Neverfull mm mono

Utility phone pocket or Diane satchel ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Utility phone pocket

PM mono or PM empreinte?


----------



## LV_mommy

Pm mono 

Alma bb empriente or cousin pm


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma bb empreinte 

Coussin PM or Coussin BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Coussin Pm since it would fit more….
Pink denim micro pochette or blue denim Sarah?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Coussin Pm since it would fit more….
> Pink denim micro pochette or blue denim Sarah?


Pink denim micro pochette
Reverse OTG mm or Montaigne mm mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pink denim micro pochette
> Reverse OTG mm or Montaigne mm mono?


I have both and like the reverse OTG mm better …
Pink denim zippy or blue zippy coin purse?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have both and like the reverse OTG mm better …
> Pink denim zippy or blue zippy coin purse?


Pink denim zippy coin

reverse Palm Springs mini or multi pochette rose Clair?


----------



## cataleya

Bumbles said:


> Pink denim zippy coin
> 
> reverse Palm Springs mini or multi pochette rose Clair?



reverse PSM

Speedy ban DE 25 or 30 ?


----------



## gabigabi

speedy ban de 25!

nano speedy or pa nm mono?


----------



## Louisgyal37

gabigabi said:


> speedy ban de 25!
> 
> nano speedy or pa nm mono?


PA nm mono ( although I’ve never used mine lol)

Graceful pm mono or metis hobo mono ( dang I miss this bag flaws and all)?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> PA nm mono ( although I’ve never used mine lol)
> 
> Graceful pm mono or metis hobo mono ( dang I miss this bag flaws and all)?


Metis hobo. The bag you love to hate . I disliked the front pocket but the bag was so functional and I loved carrying it although it was a bit big…I sort of regret selling mine..graceful pm was small for me.
speedy b pink strap or Diane pink strap?


----------



## classicscollection

a black mini capucine with the phyton handle would be stunning!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Denim Coussin or sac plat bb mono?


----------



## jelly-baby

Denim Coussin

Odeon PM mono orrrrrr.... Loop bag ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I have the Odeon MM and love it! I haven’t seen the loop bag in person..
Epi alma bb with new strap or DE alma bb?


----------



## cataleya

DE Alma bb

MPA mono or MPA empreinte bicolour?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MPA mono
papillon bb black/beige or  mono favorite mm?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> MPA mono
> papillon bb black/beige or  mono favorite mm?


Mono fav

bumbag mono or psm backpack?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Mono fav
> 
> bumbag mono or psm backpack?


PSM backpack, much more functional for me…
mono favorite mm or mono Eva?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mono Eva

Mono Eva or Mono Alma BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono alma bb
mono alma bb or DE alma bb?


----------



## LV_mommy

DE Alma bb

Odeon pm mono w nior or Odeon tote pm


----------



## jelly-baby

Odeon pm mono/noir

Nano speedy or PSM ?


----------



## lemondln

PSM

speedy 20 or nano speedy


----------



## gottabuyit

Speedy 20

Loop or Diane?


----------



## Georgee girl

Speedy 30 mono B or Speedy 30 Azur ???


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Diane although I haven’t seen the loop but I like the design….
Mono favorite mm or mono Eva?


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Diane although I haven’t seen the loop but I like the design….
> Mono favorite mm or mono Eva?


Mono Eva
Mono Eva or Mono Pochette Felicie?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> Mono Eva
> Mono Eva or Mono Pochette Felicie?


Felicie 
denim loop bag or mono loop bag?


----------



## lemondln

mono loop bag 

Pochette  accessoire monogram or Speedy 20 monogram


----------



## beautycase

lemondln said:


> mono loop bag
> 
> Pochette  accessoire monogram or Speedy 20 monogram


Speedy 20 mono! (Which I’m already owning lol)

New nano speedy mono or easy pouch in empreinte ?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Nano Speedy ( mostly because I see my hair getting caught in the East chain)

Vintage Bucket GM or Vintage Randonnee GM


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bucket GM
mono loop or new mono papillon?


----------



## lemondln

papillon

DOUBLE ZIP POCHETTE in reverse monogram
or 
CHRISTOPHER WEARABLE WALLET


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lemondln said:


> papillon
> 
> DOUBLE ZIP POCHETTE in reverse monogram
> or
> CHRISTOPHER WEARABLE WALLET


Double zip in reverse…

Mono graceful mm or pm?


----------



## LV_mommy

Mono graceful pm 

bumbag mono or Odeon tote pm


----------



## Sunshine mama

Odeon PM
Papillon BB or Speedy 20?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

papillon bb
Soufflot MM or BB?


----------



## Jaime

Soufflot BB 

Noe BB or Alma BB


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb
mono pochette metis or empreinte pochette metis?


----------



## kkellyLV

Empreinte pochette metis
Zippy coin wallet or Zippy wallet


----------



## Louisgyal37

kkellyLV said:


> Empreinte pochette metis
> Zippy coin wallet or Zippy wallet


Zippy coin
Graceful pm azur or speedy 25B azur?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy b azur
Mono loop or mono sac plat bb?


----------



## jelly-baby

Loop

Odeon pm/mm or South Bank Besace ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Odeon mm
New model favorite or mono favorite mm?


----------



## thelostlala

new model fav 

Montsouris empereinte or Graceful PM in DE?


----------



## kikirin

Montsouris empereinte
Petite Malle reverse monogram or capucines MM magnolia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Capucines mm magnolia only because the petit Malle reverse can’t fit a phone
new model mono papillon trunk or mono Eva?


----------



## farmgirl23

Mono Papillon Trunk
Petit Pallais Empreinte Noir or Pochette Metis Empreinte Noir


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pochette M 

Speedy 20 mono or Speedy 20 empreinte noir?


----------



## LV_mommy

Speedy 20 mono 

 odeon tote pm or Alma bb epi (caramel color) with guitar strap


----------



## Sunshine mama

Odeon PM

Odeon mono or odeon DE?


----------



## Grande Latte

Sunshine mama said:


> Odeon PM
> 
> Odeon mono or odeon DE?



Odeon Mono.

Graceful PM or Odeon MM?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Odeon MM

 Sac Plat BB or Papillon BB?


----------



## jooon

Sunshine mama said:


> Odeon MM
> 
> Sac Plat BB or Papillon BB?



Tough one. Had to think hard about it. Finally went with... *SAC PLAT BB*! (more unique shape)

Coussin BB or Capucines Mini


----------



## Sunshine mama

Capucines mini!

Same q


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Coussin bb
Boulogne in noir or mono loop?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Coussin bb
> Boulogne in noir or mono loop?


Mono loop

mono bumbag or mono pochette Métis?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Mono loop
> 
> mono bumbag or mono pochette Métis?


Mono pochette metis!
mono favorite mm or mono loop?


----------



## LV_mommy

Mono loop

Odeon tote pm or Epi Alma bb w guitar  strap


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

^ hard decision , both are beautiful bags. I think I would use the Odeon more as I have the MM style..
mono loop or mono Eva?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> ^ hard decision , both are beautiful bags. I think I would use the Odeon more as I have the MM style..
> mono loop or mono Eva?


Mono Eva
Watercolor keepall xs or speedy 25B azur?


----------



## Sarah1102

Grande Latte said:


> Odeon Mono.
> 
> Graceful PM or Odeon MM?


Odeon MM

Odeon Tote PM or Boetie PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mono Eva
> Watercolor keepall xs or speedy 25B azur?


Watercolor keepall xs


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Because I have bags similar to boetie I pick the Odeon .have the mm and love it
Dauphine or Twist?


----------



## Grande Latte

Sarah1102 said:


> Odeon MM
> 
> Odeon Tote PM or Boetie PM?


Odeon Tote PM
Mono Pochette Métis or Bumbag?


----------



## Sarah1102

LV_mommy said:


> Mono loop
> 
> Odeon tote pm or Epi Alma bb w guitar  strap


Odeon tote pm


----------



## farmgirl23

Mono Artsy MM or Mono speedy B 35


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Artsy
sarah or zippy wallet?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Zippy wallet
Speedy 20 or the old  Speedy nano?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Sunshine mama said:


> Zippy wallet
> Speedy 20 or the old  Speedy nano?


Speedy 20

Speedy 20 or noe bb mono?


----------



## thepetitequeen

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy 20
> 
> Speedy 20 or noe bb mono?



Noe BB

Speedy B 25 or Neverfull PM?


----------



## Bumbles

thepetitequeen said:


> Noe BB
> 
> Speedy B 25 or Neverfull PM?



speedy b

trunk clutch or keepall xs?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Bumbles said:


> speedy b
> 
> trunk clutch or keepall xs?


Keepall xs
Watercolor ink keepall xs or reverse monogram eclipse keepall xs?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Watercolor

Keepall xs or Speedy 20?


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Watercolor
> 
> Keepall xs or Speedy 20?


Speedy 20

bumbag or pochette Métis?


----------



## lemondln

bumbag  

vintage or brand new


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

It depends on the bag but probably vintage….I like the old styles better….Seems like everything is getting repetitive…..
Mono alma or epi alma bb?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Epi alma

Mono  Speedy 25 or DE Speedy 25?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono speedy
reverse Cannes or mono loop bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Reverse Cannes

Reverse Cannes or epi Cannes?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Reverse cannes
Azur NF or propriano?


----------



## jooon

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Reverse cannes
> Azur NF or propriano?



Good question! Neverfull for me... more classic looking I guess? 

Old Speedy Nano or New Speedy Nano?


----------



## farmgirl23

New Speedy Nano
Passy or Boetie PM


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Passy

Buci vs Twist


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Twist 
mono loop or nano speedy without detachable strap?


----------



## jelly-baby

Mono loop

Mono Clemence wallet or Mono Zippy wallet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Zippy
Mono loop or mono bumbag?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Mono loop

Passy or Boulogne
(I am trying to decide on my next bag and I am all over the place ).


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

^ I haven’t seen the Passy in person but passed when it was offered. Seemed bulky but I could be wrong as it’s a popular bag.I already have the Odeon mm so I may pick the Passy to give it a try… Can you try them on in person, sometimes that helps..

Mono alma BB or epi alma BB dragon fruit?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Epi Alma BB dragon fruit!!!!!!!

Same q


----------



## Love_N_Lune

LVlvoe_bug said:


> ^ I haven’t seen the Passy in person but passed when it was offered. Seemed bulky but I could be wrong as it’s a popular bag.I already have the Odeon mm so I may pick the Passy to give it a try… Can you try them on in person, sometimes that helps..
> 
> Mono alma BB or epi alma BB dragon fruit?


Thank you for the added info. I have not yet seen it in person but like the idea of a chain strap and added pocket. I will ask my SA.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Love_N_Lune said:


> Thank you for the added info. I have not yet seen it in person but like the idea of a chain strap and added pocket. I will ask my SA.


I just watched a YouTube video on the Passy and it looks pretty. I may end up trying it. The only weird thing I noticed was a gap in the flap when you wear the bag from the chain…Otherwise it’s growing on me but I love my Odeon, it lays flat to the body and can carry a lot without feeling heavy….

mono loop or mono Passy?


----------



## farmgirl23

Mono Passy
Mono Passy or Mono Artsy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I think it depends. The artsy is big, I haven’t used mine in a long time …I would probably pick the Passy since I don’t carry as much anymore.
mono papillon trunk or mono loop?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just watched a YouTube video on the Passy and it looks pretty. I may end up trying it. The only weird thing I noticed was a gap in the flap when you wear the bag from the chain…Otherwise it’s growing on me but I love my Odeon, it lays flat to the body and can carry a lot without feeling heavy….
> 
> mono loop or mono Passy?





I looked at fashionpile to see how the bag wears. I noticed the chain strap pulls the top flap, which enlarges the “side” gaps. This is a pass for me


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think it depends. The artsy is big, I haven’t used mine in a long time …I would probably pick the Passy since I don’t carry as much anymore.
> mono papillon trunk or mono loop?


Mono Papillon

Mono Papillon or Papillon BB?


----------



## keishapie1973

Papillon BB

DE Speedy B25 or DE Odeon PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE Odeon
Papillon bb or multi pochette accessoires?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Papillon BB

Multi pochette accessoires or a pochette accessoires + a mini pochette


----------



## stm001

MPA!

montsouris empriente or speedy b25 in empriente?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Empreinte speedy
Papillon BB or empreinte favorite?


----------



## gottabuyit

Empreinte favorite!

Lockme tender or Buci?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lockme tender

Dragon fruit Alma BB or yellow Alma BB?


----------



## farmgirl23

Dragon Fruit Alma BB
Odeon Tote PM DE or Sac Plat BB Mono


----------



## Sunshine mama

Odeon tote pm de

Oden PM or Neverfull PM?


----------



## farmgirl23

Odeon PM
Sarah Wallet Emp Turtledove or Vavin Chain Wallet Emp Black


----------



## Bumbles

Sarah wallet

pochette voyage or toiletry 26?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I like and have both but probably pick the Toiletry because I never use card slots in the pochette voyage …
Marshmallow pm or papillon BB?


----------



## j32lee

Sunshine mama said:


> Buci bag
> 
> Alma BB dragon fruit or sunflower?


Not sure if I should keep this denim or get the black. The denim is cute but Not sure it’s me. It s a little “loud” for me but could also looks pretty cute.


----------



## Mrs.L

Marshmallow pm

Zippy or clemence?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Zippy
On the go PM or Sac Plat PM?


----------



## MiniBagx

Sac Plat PM

Speedy 20 or Diane?


----------



## farmgirl23

Diane
Diane or Boulogne Black?


----------



## Sunshine mama

j32lee said:


> Not sure if I should keep this denim or get the black. The denim is cute but Not sure it’s me. It s a little “loud” for me but could also looks pretty cute.


Get the black!


----------



## Sunshine mama

farmgirl23 said:


> Diane
> Diane or Boulogne Black?


Boulogne black

Boulogne Black or Alma BB DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

j32lee said:


> Not sure if I should keep this denim or get the black. The denim is cute but Not sure it’s me. It s a little “loud” for me but could also looks pretty cute.


Keep the denim!
Boulogne black…
Pochette Metis empreinte noir or Marine Rouge?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Marine rouge

PM mono or PM empreinte pink?


----------



## PinkKelly

PM mono. 

World tour monogram/black handle alma bb or Monogram/black Neonoe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

WT alma bb
Mono artsy (old model) or mono Graceful MM?


----------



## Grande Latte

LVlvoe_bug said:


> WT alma bb
> Mono artsy (old model) or mono Graceful MM?



Graceful MM. 
Odeon MM or NeoNoe? both in black/ monogram.


----------



## jelly-baby

Odeon MM

Alma PM in noir EPI or neo Alma PM in noir empriente ?


----------



## farmgirl23

neo Alma PM in noir empriente
Buci in Gold Honey or Boulogne Black?


----------



## MiniBagx

Boulogne Black

Boulogne Natural or Loop monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono loop since I just bought it..
Mono speedy or denim speedy?


----------



## Bumbles

Denim speedy

alma bb DE or epi?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE
mono petit sac plat or original nano speedy?


----------



## Babxie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE
> mono petit sac plat or original nano speedy?


Original nano speedy
mono palm spring mini or reverse?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono Palm Springs mini
twist or Coussin?


----------



## Bumbles

Coussin

petite Malle souple mono or alma bb epi noir?


----------



## Supernova718

alma bb epi noir
Speedy b 25 azur or speedy b 30 azure for a mom bag?


----------



## muggles

Supernova718 said:


> alma bb epi noir
> Speedy b 25 azur or speedy b 30 azure for a mom bag?


Speedy b 25
Petit noe mono or petit noe bb azur?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono
Mono favorite mm or mono Eva?


----------



## mrslkc23

Mono favorite mm

Alma bb Azur or Papillon bb midnight fuschia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Papillon BB I’m not a fan of azur…
Tiny backpack ( Spring in the City) or mono Palm Springs mini?


----------



## j32lee

farmgirl23 said:


> neo Alma PM in noir empriente
> Buci in Gold Honey or Boulogne Black?


Honey gold


----------



## Bumbles

Cannes reverse or petite Malle souple mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Petit Malle souple..have it and lvoe it…Sold my reverse cannes….
papillon bb or petit sac plat in sunrise pastel?


----------



## lemondln

petit sac plat (always want one, but too small)

Speedy B25 monogram or Noe BB monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy
Mono sac plat bb or PM?


----------



## chubbyshopper

Mono sac plat bb.
Can't decide if I want Pastel sunrise sac plat bb or the Neo noe bb in Azur


----------



## Huyen818

PSP 
Kinda in same situation, depend if u need more space or not 
- psp or otg pm


----------



## azukitea

PSP 

now PSP or  PAPILLON BB


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ugh. Just got the papillon BB today but I have been trying for the petit sac plat.
zippy coin purse or Victorine wallet?


----------



## chinkyi23

Zippy coin purse.

Sunrise pastel or midnight fuchsia Neverfull


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunrise pastel! 
On the Go mm khaki or sunset khaki NF?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sunrise pastel!
> On the Go mm khaki or sunset khaki NF?


Sunset NF

btp speedy 25 or psp sunrise pastel?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Sunset NF
> 
> btp speedy 25 or psp sunrise pastel?


Very hard choice! I have the btp speedy so psp pastel….
NF khaki or NF pastel?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Very hard choice! I have the btp speedy so psp pastel….
> NF khaki or NF pastel?


NF khaki
V tote mm mono/noir or Onthego mm reverse?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I love both and have both..such a hard choice….so I say both 
midnight fuchsia papillon bb or pastel on the go pm?


----------



## km09

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I love both and have both..such a hard choice….so I say both
> midnight fuchsia papillon bb or pastel on the go pm?


Pastel OTG PM

Speedy B 35 Mono or Lace Alma PM


----------



## Huyen818

Not really feeling the lace alma pm
So speedy b35!!
Sunrise otg pm or marshmallow ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I just bought the sunrise on the go pastel and returned the marshmallow..
papillon bb midnight fuchsia or NF MM midnight fuchsia?


----------



## Huyen818

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just bought the sunrise on the go pastel and returned the marshmallow..
> papillon bb midnight fuchsia or NF MM midnight fuchsia?


Can I ask why u chose otg over marshmallow?
If u have a NF I wound go for papillon it’s just cute and style many ways and outfit!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Huyen818 said:


> Can I ask why u chose otg over marshmallow?
> If u have a NF I wound go for papillon it’s just cute and style many ways and outfit!!


I think I’m getting burnt out on the giant LV design. For me the bag kind of flips a little due to where the strap attaches and my favorite part of the handle is covered when using the strap. ( Hopefully this makes sense?) I just didn’t love how it looked worn. At least the OTG has more LVs in the side and I think the added strap with coin purse sole me even though I have the same strap for the papillon. I still love the marshmallow get I would like it more…

mono graceful MM or  our Coussin pm?


----------



## Keisonrocks

Coussin PM  I am not a fan of the Graceful at all. The Coussin bags come with great strap options. I'd really like to have the denim Coussin.

Petits Palais Empreinte Black & Cream -OR- Speedy 25 Empreinte Navy Nacre ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy in navy nacre …I am not a fan of the design style of the Palais…
Papillon bb in sunrise pastel or midnight fuchsia?


----------



## lemondln

Papillon bb in sunrise pastel 

Speedy B 25 DA or Monogram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speedy in mono 
papillon bb or NF in midnight fuchsia ?


----------



## gottabuyit

Papillon bb in midnight fuchsia. (I just got the NF and kinda wish I got the Papillon bb instead because I think I would use it more)

Papillon bb in sunrise pastel, or marshmallow in sunrise pastel?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Marshmallow in sunrise pastel(I have a bTP papillon BB)

Papillon BB in canvas or leather?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

gottabuyit said:


> Papillon bb in midnight fuchsia. (I just got the NF and kinda wish I got the Papillon bb instead because I think I would use it more)
> 
> Papillon bb in sunrise pastel, or marshmallow in sunrise pastel?


That’s my dilemma . I just got the papillon bb in midnight fuchsia (already have it in sunrise pastel ) and wondering if the NF is a better choice…
papillon bb in canvas…
Mono sac plat bb or passy?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mono ssc plat bb

TP 19 or cosmetic pouch?


----------



## Bumbles

TP19

Nano nice or alma bb?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma bb

Nano Nice or Nice PM?


----------



## gabigabi

nano nice

previous model nano speedy or recent model nano speedy?


----------



## jill39

recent model nano speedy

monogram favorite mm or diane?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Diane
mono sac plat bb or mono Victoire in noir?


----------



## jesshawn

lemondln said:


> Denim zcp
> 
> Speedy 20 or speedy 25



25!


----------



## jesshawn

cataleya said:


> reverse PSM
> 
> Speedy ban DE 25 or 30 ?




I tried on both the 25 and 30! I think it depends on your style - if you like the casual/slouchy/gym style look, I'd say go for the 30. If it's more of an everyday bag then I'd say 25! Really depends on your size preference, but that is my personal preference


----------



## gabigabi

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Diane
> mono sac plat bb or mono Victoire in noir?


mono victoire in noir

escale kirigami or sunrise pastel kirigami?


----------



## Huyen818

Pastel Kirigami 

Keep all XS or midnight fuchsia Papillon BB


----------



## Cali2HI

Midnight Fuchsia Papillon BB

Petite boite chapeau or Alma BB?


----------



## km09

Cali2HI said:


> Midnight Fuchsia Papillon BB
> 
> Petite boite chapeau or Alma BB?


Alma BB

Palm Spring Mini or Montsouris PM Monogram Canvas/Colored Leather?


----------



## Louisgyal37

km09 said:


> Alma BB
> 
> Palm Spring Mini or Montsouris PM Monogram Canvas/Colored Leather?
> View attachment 5404414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404412


Palm Springs mini
Boulogne noir or speedy 20 mono?


----------



## Dextersmom

Louisgyal37 said:


> Palm Springs mini
> Boulogne noir or speedy 20 mono?


Boulogne

Boetie PM or Montsouris BB? (I am craving a monogram bag and am torn between these two)


----------



## Bumbles

Dextersmom said:


> Boulogne
> 
> Boetie PM or Montsouris BB? (I am craving a monogram bag and am torn between these two)


Montsouris

multi pochette rose Clair or alma bb epi noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Dextersmom said:


> Boulogne
> 
> Boetie PM or Montsouris BB? (I am craving a monogram bag and am torn between these two)


I’m not a backpack person unless I can wear it crossbody. I pick the boetie , I prob would have bought if not so similar to Turenne and Rivoli that I already have..
Petit sac plat or sac plat bb?


----------



## lemondln

Petit sac plat and sac plat bb are cute, for practicality reason, i'll pick Sac plat bb

For the same style bag
Damier Ebene or Monogram


----------



## Louisgyal37

lemondln said:


> Petit sac plat and sac plat bb are cute, for practicality reason, i'll pick Sac plat bb
> 
> For the same style bag
> Damier Ebene or Monogram


Monogram 
Speedy 20 mono or pochette metis mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono metis
mono Passy or mono marceau noir?


----------



## Rdd

Mono Marceau 
Monogram multi pochette or or DE Speedy B 25?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DE speedy B
OnTheGo stardust pink or lilac?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE speedy B
> OnTheGo stardust pink or lilac?


OTG stardust pink

psp sunrise or stardust pink nano speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> OTG stardust pink
> 
> psp sunrise or stardust pink nano speedy?


Yay because that’s what I have so far although I love the lilac.
Hard to pick! I would prob pick the PSP….
NF stardust beige Clair NF sunrise ?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yay because that’s what I have so far although I love the lilac.
> Hard to pick! I would prob pick the PSP….
> NF stardust beige Clair NF sunrise ?


congrats on your otg stardust!  Great choice!

Ohh another hard one but I’m going to go sunrise NF only bc I like the pink stardust more than beige


----------



## Georgee girl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> DE speedy B
> OnTheGo stardust pink or lilac?


Speedy


----------



## Rdd

Croisette or Alma bb vernis amarante?


----------



## pestoisthebesto

Rdd said:


> Croisette or Alma bb vernis amarante?


Croisette 

Diane or Alma BB in Epi Noir ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Diane
Beige Clair NF or mono Passy?


----------



## jelly-baby

Beige Clair NF

Reverse Pochette Metis OR Mono Multi Pochette Accessories ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Reverse pochette metis!
mono Passy or xs keepall ink?


----------



## meliss23

Stardust!!!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Oops


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Reverse pochette metis!
> mono Passy or xs keepall ink?



s Keep alll ink

cousing pm or speedy 20 empreinte. Both in black


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> s Keep alll ink
> 
> cousing pm or speedy 20 empreinte. Both in black


Empreinte speedy!
Spring in the city khaki NF or Stardust NF beige Clair?


----------



## TinyB

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy!
> Spring in the city khaki NF or Stardust NF beige Clair?


Spring in the city khaki

Spring in the city Neonoe bb vs DA Neonoe bb


----------



## Bumbles

TinyB said:


> Spring in the city khaki
> 
> Spring in the city Neonoe bb vs DA Neonoe bb


DA neonoe bb

pochette metis mono or Alma bb epi noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono pochette metis
Bubblegum alma bb in blue glacier or bubblegum papillon bb in dragon fruit?


----------



## Rdd

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mono pochette metis
> Bubblegum alma bb in blue glacier or bubblegum papillon bb in dragon fruit?


Alma bb in Blue glacier

Alma bb vernis amarante or Multi Pochette in rose clair?


----------



## Bumbles

Rdd said:


> Alma bb in Blue glacier
> 
> Alma bb vernis amarante or Multi Pochette in rose clair?


Multi pochette

Alma bb epi noir or pochette Métis mono?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Bumbles said:


> Multi pochette
> 
> Alma bb epi noir or pochette Métis mono?


Pochette metis mono
Onthego mm reverse/mono or Neverfull GM mono?


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Louisgyal37 said:


> Pochette metis mono
> Onthego mm reverse/mono or Neverfull GM mono



OTG Mm reverse mono

Neonoe MM in black empreinte with gold hardware or black épi with silver


----------



## Bumbles

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> OTG Mm reverse mono
> 
> Neonoe MM in black empreinte with gold hardware or black épi with silver


Nano speedy mono or nano speedy stardust pink?


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Bumbles said:


> Nano speedy mono or nano speedy stardust pink?


Nano stardust pink

NEONOE black empreinte with gold or épi with silver hardware?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Nano speedy mono or nano speedy stardust pink?


Nano speedy stardust!!! I love my stardust items and no issues or color transfer so far! I sold my nano speedy mono.
mono Passy Or garden pochette Coussin?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Nano speedy stardust!!! I love my stardust items and no issues or color transfer so far! I sold my nano speedy mono.
> mono Passy Or garden pochette Coussin?


Mono passy, because I would have more use cases for her  

Pochette Metis reverse or Boulogne Noir?


----------



## TinyB

Boulogne Noir

Speedy Garden vs Speedy 1854 Bordeaux?


----------



## Reamie

Garden speedy

Pont Neuf vs City Steamer Mini


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Nano speedy stardust!!! I love my stardust items and no issues or color transfer so far! I sold my nano speedy mono.
> mono Passy Or garden pochette Coussin?


That’s great to know. Which stardust items do you have again? Nano speedy pink? OTG? Speedy 20? I’m thinking of the nano speedy pink for summer hence am interested. As yes late to the party again hehehe  not my fault, it’s LVs as the season is opposite where I am so when they released sunrise pastel and stardust it’s too cold down here to think abt summer bags lol but now it’s starting to warm up and spring is coming so thought maybe I should treat myself to something hehehe


----------



## Bumbles

Reamie said:


> Garden speedy
> 
> Pont Neuf vs City Steamer Mini


City steamer mini

OTG gm reverse or OTG pm empreinte bicolour?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Bumbles said:


> City steamer mini
> 
> OTG gm reverse or OTG pm empreinte bicolour?


OTG bicolour 

Pochette accessoires mono or Favorite pm mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Louisgyal37 said:


> OTG bicolour
> 
> Pochette accessoires mono or Favorite pm mono?


Pochette accessoires mono
garden zippy or pink stardust zippy?


----------



## athousandmhiles24

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette accessoires mono
> garden zippy or pink stardust zippy?


Garden zippy

Nano noe or speedy b20?


----------



## Louisgyal37

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Garden zippy
> 
> Nano noe or speedy b20?


Speedy b 20
Diane or speedy b 25 azur?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy b 20
> Diane or speedy b 25 azur?


Speedy b 25 Azur 

NF GM mono or OTG GM?


----------



## Bumbles

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Speedy b 25 Azur
> 
> NF GM mono or OTG GM?


OTG gm

Silver garden card holder or ffy side up card holder?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> OTG gm
> 
> Silver garden card holder or ffy side up card holder?


Definitely the silver garden card holder!
garden navy pochette Coussin or garden navy Coussin MM?


----------



## hbtaco

Bumbles said:


> Nano speedy mono or nano speedy stardust pink?


nano speedy!

Nano noe or palm spring mini?


----------



## Rdd

hbtaco said:


> nano speedy!
> 
> Nano noe or palm spring mini?


Star dust pink


----------



## keishapie1973

hbtaco said:


> nano speedy!
> 
> Nano noe or palm spring mini?



PSM

keepall 25 mono or speedy 20


----------



## Bumbles

keishapie1973 said:


> PSM
> 
> keepall 25 mono or speedy 20


Speedy 20

Alma bb epi rose ballerine or nano speedy pink stardust?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Speedy 20
> 
> Alma bb epi rose ballerine or nano speedy pink stardust?


Nano speedy stardust!!!!!
Pink stardust zippy wallet or silver garden zippy wallet?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Nano speedy stardust!!!!!
> Pink stardust zippy wallet or silver garden zippy wallet?


Silver garden zippy wallet

Silver garden card holder or ffy side up card holder?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Silver garden zippy wallet
> 
> Silver garden card holder or ffy side up card holder?


Silver garden card holder, I like it much better!
Garden NF or Garden OnTheGo?


----------



## Rdd

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Silver garden card holder, I like it much better!
> Garden NF or Garden OnTheGo?


Garden on the go.

Multi pochette rose ballerine or Pochette metis reverse monogram?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Rdd said:


> Garden on the go.
> 
> Multi pochette rose ballerine or Pochette metis reverse monogram?


Multi pochette rose ballerine…
mono felicie or micro metis?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I would love to buy the On The Go in reverse. I love that bag, but I just can't justify spending that much.


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Multi pochette rose ballerine…
> mono felicie or micro metis?


Mono felicie

Alma bb Azur or otg pm sunrise pastel?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Mono felicie
> 
> Alma bb Azur or otg pm sunrise pastel?


OTG sunrise pastel!!!
Garden dauphine MM or garden loop?


----------



## Reamie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> OTG sunrise pastel!!!
> Garden dauphine MM or garden loop?


Garden Dauphine MM, the zip scares me on the loop 

Madeleine or Marceau?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Reamie said:


> Garden Dauphine MM, the zip scares me on the loop
> 
> Madeleine or Marceau?


Zipper scares me as well on the loop!
Love the Marceau!

Graceful mm mono or Mono NF MM?


----------



## mrslkc23

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Zipper scares me as well on the loop!
> Love the Marceau!
> 
> Graceful mm mono or Mono NF MM?


Graceful mm mono! The slouch is so yummy  

Garden speedy 25b or LV heritage speedy 25b?


----------



## Bumbles

mrslkc23 said:


> Graceful mm mono! The slouch is so yummy
> 
> Garden speedy 25b or LV heritage speedy 25b?


Garden speedy

Bumbag mono or coussin pochette?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Garden speedy
> 
> Bumbag mono or coussin pochette?


Coussin pochette
Passy or Marceau ?


----------



## atlcoach

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Coussin pochette
> Passy or Marceau ?


Marceau! I love the lock closure and the black leather trim. 
Alma BB Epi Black or Boulogne black?


----------



## lemondln

Boulogne black

Coin card holder or Key pouch


----------



## PrayersandPurses

key pouch

speedy 25 mono or speedy B 25 mono
(not sure I know how to play lol)


----------



## jelly-baby

Speedy 25b mono 

Pochette Metis mono or Boulogne (noir) ?

(quiet here lately )


----------



## MaggyH

jelly-baby said:


> Speedy 25b mono
> 
> Pochette Metis mono or Boulogne (noir) ?
> 
> (quiet here lately )


Boulogne 

Odeon PM Mono/noir or Alma BB epi noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MaggyH said:


> Boulogne
> 
> Odeon PM Mono/noir or Alma BB epi noir?


Odeon PM mono/noir! 
Multi pochette pink stardust or mono blur hobo cruiser?


----------



## NP5191

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Odeon PM mono/noir!
> Multi pochette pink stardust or mono blur hobo cruiser



*Multi pochette pink stardust!*
MAXI MULTI POCHETTE ACCESSOIRES in fuchsia or speedy 25 bandolier in cognac?​


----------



## jelly-baby

Speedy 25b cognac

Pochette Metis - mono or reverse ?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

jelly-baby said:


> Speedy 25b cognac
> 
> Pochette Metis - mono or reverse ?


Reverse, as I already have the mono one!

Neverfull MM or carryall PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Neverfull MM!
DE Croisette or DE alma bb?


----------



## jelly-baby

DE Alma bb

Mono PM or Loop GM ?


----------



## jelly-baby

Let’s wake this up again!

Graceful MM or Speedy 30 ?


----------



## MaggyH

jelly-baby said:


> Let’s wake this up again!
> 
> Graceful MM or Speedy 30 ?


Graceful MM

Alma BB Mono or Alma BB epi noir?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bb epi noir

Pochette Metis or Pochette Metis East West?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pochette metis….
Petit sac plat or nano speedy?


----------



## LVinStLouie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Pochette metis….
> Petit sac plat or nano speedy?


Nano speedy

Neonoe MM or Carryall PM?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVinStLouie said:


> Nano speedy
> 
> Neonoe MM or Carryall PM?


Carryall pm
Mono cite or mono loop?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loop

PSM or Montsouris BB?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Palm Springs mini
Cerises speedy or floral Speedy?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Floral speedy

Same question


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Floral speedy
> 
> Same question


Floral speedy

Neonoe bb shearling or pochette Métis reverse?


----------



## Sibelle

Bumbles said:


> Floral speedy
> 
> Neonoe bb shearling or pochette Métis reverse?


Pochette Metis reverse 

Odeon PM damier ebene or Alma BB damier ebene?


----------



## Jumper

Sibelle said:


> Pochette Metis reverse
> 
> Odeon PM damier ebene or Alma BB damier ebene?


Odeon PM in DE

Odeon MM in mono Black or Boulogne in mono Black?


----------



## MaggyH

DesigningStyle said:


> Popincourt Long!"crossbody type"
> 
> Neverfull MM
> or
> Delightful MM


Delightful MM

Croisette DE or Alma BB epi noir


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MaggyH said:


> Delightful MM
> 
> Croisette DE or Alma BB epi noir


Croisette DE
Mono alma bb or DE alma bb?


----------



## PrayersandPurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Croisette DE
> Mono alma bb or DE alma bb?



de Alma bb

Brand new Speedy in a print of your choice or a vintage one from Marc Jacbos era?
I hope I'm playing by the rules?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PrayersandPurses said:


> de Alma bb
> 
> Brand new Speedy in a print of your choice or a vintage one from Marc Jacbos era?
> I hope I'm playing by the rules?


Definitely take a  Marc Jacobs era  LV speedy!!! I miss his creativity at LV!
mono Diane or mono pochette metis east/west?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Definitely take a  Marc Jacobs era  LV speedy!!! I miss his creativity at LV!
> mono Diane or mono pochette metis east/west?


PM EW!

Loop mono or Boulogne natural?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> PM EW!
> 
> Loop mono or Boulogne natural?


Loop mono
Sac plat bb or mono graceful pm?


----------



## jelly-baby

Mono Graceful pm

Pochette Metis Mono or Graceful MM mono ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Graceful mm mono
Speedy or city keepall?


----------



## NeedanotherLV

speedy!

Bella Tote pink/cream monogram or Marelle Tote MM gold honey?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bella! Love the pink and crSam..
sarah or zippy wallet?


----------



## MaggyH

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Bella! Love the pink and crSam..
> sarah or zippy wallet?


Zippy!

Alma BB or Nano Speedy?


----------



## LVFloridagirl

MaggyH said:


> Zippy!
> 
> Alma BB or Nano Speedy?


Nano speedy!!!
BOULOGNE with black trim or Oden (pm or mm)​


----------



## Sunshine mama

Oden PM

Nano Speedy or Speedy 20?


----------



## MaggyH

Oops


----------



## MaggyH

Sunshine mama said:


> Oden PM
> 
> Nano Speedy or Speedy 20?


Speedy 20

Speedy 20b or Speedy 25b?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Speedy 20!

Speedy B 25 or plain Speedy 25?


----------



## Vanlovpurse

Sunshine mama said:


> Speedy 20!
> 
> Speedy B 25 or plain Speedy 25?


Speedy B 25

Onthego GM or carryall MM


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Vanlovpurse said:


> Speedy B 25
> 
> Onthego GM or carryall MM


Onthego GM!

NF Mono GM or Noe Mono?


----------



## Twinmom1223

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Onthego GM!
> 
> NF Mono GM or Noe Mono?


NF Mono GM

MWT Pochette Metis (with 1 sticker on the back) or Loop GM?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Twinmom1223 said:


> NF Mono GM
> 
> MWT Pochette Metis (with 1 sticker on the back) or Loop GM?


Loop GM!

Odeon PM noir or Alma bb epi black?


----------



## MaggyH

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Loop GM!
> 
> Odeon PM noir or Alma bb epi black?


Alma BB noir (I have the exact same dilemma!)

Felicie pochette or Double zip pochette?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Double zip pochette!

Double zip pochette or Pochette Accessoires?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Double zip pochette!
> 
> Double zip pochette or Pochette Accessoires?


Pochette Accessoires!

Palm Springs Mini or Boulogne Noir?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Palm Springs mini

Pochette Metis East West or Palm Springs mini?


----------



## LVinStLouie

PSM

Lockme mini black or Alma BB black empreinte


----------



## Sunshine mama

Both!

Same q?


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Sunshine mama said:


> Speedy 20!
> 
> Speedy B 25 or plain Speedy 25?


Speedy B25b

Boulogne with black trim or Black Emp Speedy 20?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Black empreinte Speedy 20

Boulogne or mono Speedy 20?


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Sunshine mama said:


> Black empreinte Speedy 20
> 
> Boulogne or mono Speedy 20?


Mono speedy 20


petit or grand palais empreinte noir.


----------



## Km2181

Petit

loop (small, not new one) or pochette Métis east west


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pochette Metis EW

Empreinte Speedy 20 or empreinte Keepall 25?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Pochette Metis EW
> 
> Empreinte Speedy 20 or empreinte Keepall 25?


This one is for @bbcerisette66!
I will take the speedy 20 

Same question?


----------



## bbcerisette66

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> This one is for @bbcerisette66!
> I will take the speedy 20
> 
> Same question?


Yes !!! That is funny


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> This one is for @bbcerisette66!
> I will take the speedy 20
> 
> Same question?





bbcerisette66 said:


> Yes !!! That is funny


That is why I asked here!
Well,  the more I think about it, the harder it is to decide.

Empreinte Speedy 20 or empreinte Keepall 25?


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> That is why I asked here!
> Well,  the more I think about it, the harder it is to decide.
> 
> Empreinte Speedy 20 or empreinte Keepall 25?


Yes I understood  No reply tonight


----------



## Bumbles

Keepall xs or speedy 20?


----------



## Reamie

Keepall xs

Cognac empreinte speedy or loop hobo?


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Reamie said:


> Keepall xs
> 
> Cognac empreinte speedy or loop hobo?


Cognac speedy!

OTG MM or Grand Palais (both in empreinte)


----------



## Reamie

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Cognac speedy!
> 
> OTG MM or Grand Palais (both in empreinte)


Only answering as I have had both, actually exchanged the Grand Palais for the OTG MM!
OTG MM definitely!

Odeon pm in monogram and black leather or boite chapeau souple in empreinte?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Boite Chapeau souple empreinte

Empreinte noir Speedy 20 or empreinte noir Keepall 25?


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunshine mama said:


> Boite Chapeau souple empreinte
> 
> Empreinte noir Speedy 20 or empreinte noir Keepall 25?


Speedy 20


----------



## Sunshine mama

Speedy 25 DE or Speedy 25 mono?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> Speedy 25 DE or Speedy 25 mono?


Mono!
Loop Hobo or mono NF MM?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Mono NF MM!

Alma BB DE or NF PM DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alma bb DE!
Mono Gracefull

alma bb DE or DE croisette?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB DE
Alma BB DE or Alma BB mono?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Alma BB DE (I just literally did two weeks ago )

Cozygram Neonoe BB or Pillow Palm Springs Mini?


----------



## MaggyH

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Alma BB DE (I just literally did two weeks ago )
> 
> Cozygram Neonoe BB or Pillow Palm Springs Mini?


Cozygram Neonoe BB (sooo cuddly and cute!!)

Alma BB black epi or Speedy 20b?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

^I didn’t know they were calling it the cozygram collection!
Speedy
Graceful mm mono or floral OnTheGo mm?


----------



## Km2181

Graceful mm mono

Coussin Pm in taupe or caramel


----------



## Bumbles

Km2181 said:


> Graceful mm mono
> 
> Coussin Pm in taupe or caramel


Coussin pm taupe

Alma bb bubblegram noir or epi noir?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Coussin pm taupe
> 
> Alma bb bubblegram noir or epi noir?


Alma bb bubblegram 
Coussin BB or mono favorite?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb bubblegram
> Coussin BB or mono favorite?


Coussin bb

Speedy garden or felicie cognac?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Coussin bb
> 
> Speedy garden or felicie cognac?


Speedy garden!
Mono boulogne or mono cite?


----------



## Vanlovpurse

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speedy garden!
> Mono boulogne or mono cite?


Mono boulogne
Neverful empriente or new carryall empriente with zipper


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vanlovpurse said:


> Mono boulogne
> Neverful empriente or new carryall empriente with zipper


Neverfull empreinte 
Garden floral speedy or garden floral NF?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Garden floral speedy

Nano Noe bicolor tourterelle or Cruise 2023 Nano Noe denim grey?


----------



## LVinStLouie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Garden floral speedy
> 
> Nano Noe bicolor tourterelle or Cruise 2023 Nano Noe denim grey?


Denim grey
Petit sac play mono or nano speedy mono


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVinStLouie said:


> Denim grey
> Petit sac play mono or nano speedy mono


nano speedy mono, I like the zipper closure for more security. I had the mono petit sac plat and sold it…
Loop hobo or Reverse OTG MM?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> nano speedy mono, I like the zipper closure for more security. I had the mono petit sac plat and sold it…
> Loop hobo or Reverse OTG MM?


Reverse otg mm

Alma bb bubblegram or felicie DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Reverse otg mm
> 
> Alma bb bubblegram or felicie DE?


Alma bb bubblegram!
Denim NF or denim speedy?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb bubblegram!
> Denim NF or denim speedy?


Denim speedy

Speedy garden or loop garden?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Denim speedy
> 
> Speedy garden or loop garden?


Speedy garden! regret not trying it when it was available …
LV notebook or LV pencil pouch?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LV Notebook!

Felicie bicolor rose Trianon or Felicie DA?


----------



## Babxie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> LV Notebook!
> 
> Felicie bicolor rose Trianon or Felicie DA?


Felicie bicolor!

Twist PM or Coussin BB


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Babxie said:


> Felicie bicolor!
> 
> Twist PM or Coussin BB


Coussin bb
Zippy coin purse or victorine?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Zippy coin purse (has a better wear and tear imo!)

NF GM mono beige or NF GM DE?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NF Mono GM beige…
DE croisette or azur croisette?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alma bb bubblegram!
> Denim NF or denim speedy?


Denim Neverfull
Vavin bb noir or New Wave Chain pm?


----------



## Rani

LVlvoe_bug said:


> NF Mono GM beige…
> DE croisette or azur croisette?


DE Croisette
Vavin bb or New Wave Chain pm?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

vavin bb

Speedy 20 mono or Odeon PM mono natural?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mono speedy
DE or Azur croisette bag?


----------



## Babxie

DE croisette bag

Fold me pouch or Christopher wearable wallet?


----------



## jelly-baby

Fold me pouch 

Zippy mono OR Celeste mono wallet ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Zippy mono
mono Marceau or Passy?


----------



## Grande Latte

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Zippy mono
> mono Marceau or Passy?


Passy. 
Nano Speedy or Nano Noe?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nano Speedy
Epi Alma bb or Neo Noe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Grande Latte said:


> Passy.
> Nano Speedy or Nano Noe?


Nano speedy! 
Capucines or side trunk?


----------



## shoulderbagsplease

.


----------



## Grande Latte

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Nano speedy!
> Capucines or side trunk?


Capucines. Red or black. Tres chic.
Limited edition nano speedy or regular mono nano speedy?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Regular mono nano speedy

Loop Hobo or mono graceful MM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Regular mono nano speedy
> 
> Loop Hobo or mono graceful MM?


Mono Graceful mm
Reverse PSM or Speedy nano old model?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Reverse PSM!
Blue Kusama speedy or blue denim speedy (New model)?


----------



## Grande Latte

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Reverse PSM!
> Blue Kusama speedy or blue denim speedy (New model)?


Blue Kusama speedy. 
New Kusama release that's coming out in January: nano speedy or neverfull?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Nano speedy!

Carryall PM black empreinte or mono?


----------



## Bumbles

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Nano speedy!
> 
> Carryall PM black empreinte or mono?


Carryall empreinte

alma bb bubblegram or Alma bb epi?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Carryall empreinte
> 
> alma bb bubblegram or Alma bb epi?


Alma bb bublegram 
New Lexington vernis pochette or vernis alma bb in the blue (new color)?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Alma bb in Blue (she’s so gorgeous!)

Alma PM DE or Odeon Tote DE?


----------



## Grande Latte

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Alma bb in Blue (she’s so gorgeous!)
> 
> Alma PM DE or Odeon Tote DE?


Odeon Tote DE FOR SURE.
Kusama Mini Pochette or Kusama Cosmetic Pouch?


----------



## Rani

Grande Latte said:


> Odeon Tote DE FOR SURE.
> Kusama Mini Pochette or Kusama Cosmetic Pouch?


kusami mini Pochette 
Alma bb epi noir or Alma bb empreinte noir?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> kusami mini Pochette
> Alma bb epi noir or Alma bb empreinte noir?


Alma bb empreinte noir
Onthego pm empreinte noir or onthego mm reverse?


----------



## LizzieLV

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma bb empreinte noir
> Onthego pm empreinte noir or onthego mm reverse?


On the go reverse! 

PM reverse or nano speedy?


----------



## sophiegray

This is fun!

PM reverse

Side Trunk empreinte or Coussin empreinte?


----------



## Dragonairs

Coussin empreinte

Neverfull PM or OnTheGo PM?


----------



## Providence

OTG PM

Pouchette Metis Mono or Multi Pouchette Accessories Mono


----------



## Rani

Providence said:


> OTG PM
> 
> Pouchette Metis Mono or Multi Pouchette Accessories Mono


Multi Pochette mono
Carryall pm empreinte noir or Petit Palais Noir?


----------



## Baby_Girl

Carryall PM empreinte

Diane Mono or Multipochette Empreinte Black bicolor?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Diane mono
Denim on the go mm or floral NF?


----------



## Grande Latte

sophiegray said:


> This is fun!
> 
> PM reverse
> 
> Side Trunk empreinte or Coussin empreinte?


Coussin empreinte.


LVlvoe_bug said:


> Diane mono
> Denim on the go mm or floral NF?


Floral NF.
NeoNoe BB in epi or Speedy Bandoliere in empreinte.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Grande Latte said:


> Coussin empreinte.
> 
> Floral NF.
> NeoNoe BB in epi or Speedy Bandoliere in empreinte.


Empreinte speedy b
Coussin PM or Dauphine MM?


----------



## Grande Latte

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Empreinte speedy b
> Coussin PM or Dauphine MM?


Hands down Coussin PM. 
Kusama nano speedy or regular nano speedy?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Regular nano speedy (as a classic which is easier to style and more carefree then the kusama version with these 3d dots)

Speedy B 25 or NF PM damier Azur?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Speed b
mono pochette metis or empreinte pochette metis?


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Speed b
> mono pochette metis or empreinte pochette metis?


empreinte pochette metis
Clea wallet empreinte or mini pochette bicolor empreinte noir?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MP bicolor noir (love MP!)

Pochette Felicie empreinte tourterelle or Lexington pouch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lexington pouch!!!
On the go MM or NF mm?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

NF MM!

Passy or pochette Métis mono?


----------



## Grande Latte

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> NF MM!
> 
> Passy or pochette Métis mono?


Arghhh.....I have the Pochette Metis. I wish I purchased the Passy though. What am I going to say????

Mini Pochette in Kusama twister dots, or preloved Pochette Acc in limited edition cherry?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

cherry pochette acessoire..
mono marceau or mono cite?


----------

